# Team Angels



## Tink1o5

*Going through a MC is a very difficult thing to do. So if your not finding a team that fits your support after you had a MC. Your welcome to join. *



Its 2013!!! Bring on the new joys of trying for a baby, or just the joys of taking care of the ones you have. Hope this year is all you ladies could hope for! <3

~Tink1o5~



:blue::dust::dust::dust::pink:​


----------



## Kota

hey tink. I mc on the 9th so am around the same time as you. Pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, I'm not temping this month so just going by CM and body pains. OH and I weren't actively trying but still been BD regularly so who know. fingers crossed for a St Paddy's day BFP as thats when I've sworn I'll wait until!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Haha GL lets get our :bfp:


----------



## Belle30

Hi girls, can I join please? I m/c on 19th Feb at 5 weeks, so I'm a bit "behind" you in my post-m/c cycle - but need some buddies in the same boat!
I'm relying mainly on CM and ovulation pains, but I have bought some OPKs too. 
January was our first month ttc, and we fell straight away - so I'm hoping it won't take too long...

Good luck to you girls xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Of course Belle your very welcome to join. This is for us girls who recently MC'd and are TTC again. :hugs: sorry for your loss hun. 

I also am relying on ovulation pains and cm. Im not sure but i think i may be in ovulation mode right now so me and OH are BD'ing every other night.


----------



## Tink1o5

I was thinking we could have a Team name. And since we lost our little ones i thought maybe this would be nice. 

Opinions welcome and comments. 

https://www.pregnancy-layouts.com/createglitter/holdz/z49ab237b5ffdd.gif


----------



## Kota

Looks lovely Tink, very very pretty.


----------



## Belle30

Lovely! Anything with rainbows and sparkles gets my vote!
xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Great so its decided were now Team Angels :)


----------



## Tink1o5

So how are both of you lovely ladys doing on TTC?


----------



## Rebaby

Hey...can i join you lovely ladies?

I just posted on the other thread in here that kota started...i started to MC 13th Feb and going purely on ovulation type pains and cm, i think i ovulated on the 27th or 28th Feb but really not sure.

My OH and i decided to WTT for one cycle after our MC, and we went back to using protection but in the last few days that has fallen by the wayside! We 're-evaluated' :blush: and it feels right to be NTNP right now, so that's what we'll be doing until either :witch: shows or i get a :bfp:

How long should i wait for af before testing do you think? Before the MC i was soooo laid back about everything, but it has really shaken me up and now i can't think of anything else!


----------



## littlehush

Can i join you lovely ladies? I haven't recently MC, my last MC was last september. That was my 6th MC and im now in my 2nd cycle of TTC again. Im charting and checking CM this month plus also on 75mg asprin, extra folic acid and vitamins!

Im loving the team name and would like to have the code...please hehe!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Rebaby said:


> Hey...can i join you lovely ladies?
> 
> I just posted on the other thread in here that kota started...i started to MC 13th Feb and going purely on ovulation type pains and cm, i think i ovulated on the 27th or 28th Feb but really not sure.
> 
> My OH and i decided to WTT for one cycle after our MC, and we went back to using protection but in the last few days that has fallen by the wayside! We 're-evaluated' :blush: and it feels right to be NTNP right now, so that's what we'll be doing until either :witch: shows or i get a :bfp:
> 
> How long should i wait for af before testing do you think? Before the MC i was soooo laid back about everything, but it has really shaken me up and now i can't think of anything else!


Of course you can join hun. If you've read the other posts previously we are team angels and you are welcome to put that in your signature if you like. I think you should test if you start feeling symptoms (ie breast tenderness, lower back pain) some of the common ones. I understand being shaken up. :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

littlehush said:


> Can i join you lovely ladies? I haven't recently MC, my last MC was last september. That was my 6th MC and im now in my 2nd cycle of TTC again. Im charting and checking CM this month plus also on 75mg asprin, extra folic acid and vitamins!
> 
> Im loving the team name and would like to have the code...please hehe!!

:hi:
OF course your welcome to join. I also have switched to some diffrent prenatal vitamins. The others i was taken have made me feel sick. :hugs: I will get a link right now for you to post the sig.


----------



## Tink1o5

im not sure how to get the link to post here all i did was copy and save the image to my desktop then upload it on photobucket. Then got the link from there


----------



## Rebaby

I think, think (not 100%) that if you're using photobucket and you copy and paste the "direct link" here then we should be able to view the pic and get the image code for it, to use it in our signatures...

But i'm not super sure!

Thanks for the warm welcome anyway :hugs: I am just petrified since the mc, we were soooo relaxed about everything beforehand, but now i am the exact opposite. I had a 'feeling' i was pregnant last time from about 10dpo! Due to breast tenderness mainly but had a few other symptoms too! And my sore boobs were the 1st thing to dissapear when i mc too :cry: So i am going to be doing a lot of boob prodding this month methinks!


----------



## Tink1o5

When i found out i was preggo i new because of lower back pain, then sore BBs kicked in. But when i mc sore BBs were also the first to go. 

I will deff try out the direct link from photobucket thanks :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

here the direct link girls :hugs:

https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr316/Tinkerbell1o5/Teamangels.gif


----------



## littlehush

yeah!!! thanks for the link, it worked!!


----------



## Tink1o5

No problem littlehush 

Glad you like it :hugs:

so how are you coming along


----------



## Rebaby

Yay mine is working now too :happydance: Thanks!

Hello to littlehush :hi: i'm so sorry for your losses hun :hugs:


----------



## littlehush

Hello :hi: Rebaby!

Well nothing really happening here with me, im in that anoying time, waiting for OV trying not to miss it. So having lots of :sex: , even tho its still early in my cycle, they do say practice makes perfect :rofl:


Hope all are well today :hug:


----------



## Tink1o5

Haha. Well at least your getting plenty of BD as not to miss your Ovulation. :happydance:

as for me i think i'v ovulated but im not 100% sure. :doh: 

How are you doing Rebaby?


----------



## dawny690

I know im already in a team but could I join you lovely ladies too please? I have had 2 mc's now and we can support each other :hugs: to you all and love the team name xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Yes of course you can :hugs: sorry for your losses


----------



## dawny690

Thanks hun same to you and the rest of us girls :hug: xx


----------



## Rebaby

Hey dawny :hugs: I'm sorry for your losses, welcome aboard :hug:



Tink1o5 said:


> Haha. Well at least your getting plenty of BD as not to miss your Ovulation. :happydance:
> 
> as for me i think i'v ovulated but im not 100% sure. :doh:
> 
> How are you doing Rebaby?

I think (think!) i ovulated, but i'm not sure! Doesn't seem like i should have done, i thought the mc would really knock my cycles out so wasn't expecting to ov for ages and be waiting forever for af...but i have this feeling, from the pain i had and also my cm, that i ovulated 27th or 28th...and we BD'd both those days...well, we BD most days anyway...so...:blush: Hmm not sure really! I guess i'll just have to wait and see.

A book arrived today i have been waiting for- Miscarriage by Prof Lesley Regan, i don't know if any of you have read it? But i found it very helpful and encouraging anyway.


----------



## Tink1o5

sounds good for you rebaby. I also think i O'd around the 27th and 28th :happydance: but im also not to sure. i guess we have to wait and find out. 

hmm i'v never heard of that book. i might have to check it out


----------



## littlehush

Hi Dawny, sorry for your losses :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you Rebaby and Tink that you OV'd, lots of :dust: to you, and to all of us this month!! I was quite lucky (well not lucky, but you know what i mean) that after my MC's my cycles returned to normal straight away.

I've never heard of that book either, will see if the library does it. Im reading 'Taking charge of you fertility' By Toni Weschler. It's a good book, it does gone on alot about charting, but does have some really interesting things i didnt know!

:hug: to all xx


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> Hi Dawny, sorry for your losses :hugs:
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Rebaby and Tink that you OV'd, lots of :dust: to you, and to all of us this month!! I was quite lucky (well not lucky, but you know what i mean) that after my MC's my cycles returned to normal straight away.
> 
> I've never heard of that book either, will see if the library does it. Im reading 'Taking charge of you fertility' By Toni Weschler. It's a good book, it does gone on alot about charting, but does have some really interesting things i didnt know!
> 
> :hug: to all xx

I had taking charge of your fertility great book :) xx

Thanks for the lovely welcome girls xx


----------



## Rebaby

littlehush said:


> Fingers crossed for you Rebaby and Tink that you OV'd, lots of :dust: to you, and to all of us this month!!

Thanks hun :hug: and to you too.

I am a bit confused this evening, not got a clue when it comes to charting etc, but my cervix seems to be misbehaving and calling attention to itself :rofl: I have no idea what it is meant to be doing, or indeed what it IS doing but it's getting on my nerves and getting in the way! It felt really low and hard today and really uncomfortable during/after BD'ing, which has only happened to us a couple of occasions in the past which i have put down to...ahem...positioning?! But today it seemed like there was no position where it wasn't in the way?!?

I have read that soft indicates ovulating (which i wouldn't know because i didn't check) And so is it supposed to be low and hard the rest of the time? It doesn't usually feel like this, i'm sure i would have noticed!

How bizzarre. Any suggestions gratefully received right now so i can stop obsessing!


----------



## Tink1o5

oh my Rebaby, :rofl: i am exactly the same i dont understand the whole cervix thing. i'v tried to feel for it before and i couldnt even find it :blush: so maybe you can help me :rofl: or someone can


----------



## dawny690

Sometimes it can be hard to feel your cervix which means it is high up, it should change all through your cycle hun, if however it stays high firm and closed then you stand a good chance of being pregnant :)


----------



## Tink1o5

well i cant even tell where to find it :blush:

I mean plus i have another personal question. On Feb 5th when i had gone to the ER for my MC, i was also told that i might have an infection. So a few days later i got a phone call from the ER and i have a UTI. They gave me some antibiotics to take for 3 days. BUT i still have the UTI and now thinking of it i think i'v had this UTI for YEARS!! What should i do???? HELP LADIES :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> well i cant even tell where to find it :blush:
> 
> I mean plus i have another personal question. On Feb 5th when i had gone to the ER for my MC, i was also told that i might have an infection. So a few days later i got a phone call from the ER and i have a UTI. They gave me some antibiotics to take for 3 days. BUT i still have the UTI and now thinking of it i think i'v had this UTI for YEARS!! What should i do???? HELP LADIES :hugs:

I have just found you a good site that gives you instructions and pics hun https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/ht/cervixovulation.htm have a look hth find your cervix, sorry cant help with the UTI xx


----------



## Kota

Hi Girls!!
Well I've definitily ovulated so am now in my 2ww. am 3dpo today and already symtom spotting!! :rofl: Keeping a PMA and fingers crossed for this month, hoping the rumours of extra fertility after mc are true and I'll have a sticky bean before the month is out!!!

I thought I'd been checking my cervix but after reading that link Dawny I'm not sure if i've been 'feeling' the right thing!! :blush::rofl: Guess I'll have to have another poke around later!:blush::rofl: Can't wait for St Paddys' day and being able to test!


----------



## Tink1o5

Well i hope the extra fertility is true also. :hugs:
I hope we get our :bfp: girls! We deserve it


----------



## littlehush

Hey All....I cant really help out with the cervix thing, i have a tilted uterus (doesnt affect my fertility tho, just means when i have had scan they have to do a internal scan as cant see my uterus the normal way) But that has afected my cervix aswell, Its always in the way, if ya know what i mean :rofl:




Tink1o5 said:


> I mean plus i have another personal question. On Feb 5th when i had gone to the ER for my MC, i was also told that i might have an infection. So a few days later i got a phone call from the ER and i have a UTI. They gave me some antibiotics to take for 3 days. BUT i still have the UTI and now thinking of it i think i'v had this UTI for YEARS!! What should i do???? HELP LADIES :hugs:

As for UTI, i would see your doctor again and maybe get more antibiotics. I had a UTI, i was told after one of mine MC's. And i have read that sometimes they can cause problems in pregnancy. I went back to the doctors after the antibiotics to see if it had cleared and it hadnt, so i was put back on more, and that did the trick!!

Kota- GOOD LUCK 

:hug: all xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks so much for the advice Littlehush. I appreciate it. :hugs: 
im going to call my doctor and see what they say


----------



## MissingBubs

Hi ladies, can I come in please?
My friend rebaby (Hi re, I found it!) told me about this thread. I had mc on 16th feb so sounds like Im a bit behind you all. Definately feel like I have ov'd in last day or so. Got that deep, low dull feeling. Not really a pain, but its there. Im not charting or using opk's. Got pg 1st time within 2 months of ttc. I just kepts an eye on my cm and how I felt. Doing the same now. Fingers crossed we will get a really sticky bean soon :happydance:
Feeling really crappy today. Entering the tww just reminds me that I've got to go through it all again and very possibly get a visit from that horrid :witch:
Today should have been my 1st midwife app too so all my pma has gone. You girls have cheered me up though. Me and the ginge (thats my oh) have been speculating about how ladies know that there cervix is low or high, hrd or soft. I was laughing saying that I've got images of random women on the bathroom floor with there legs in the air having a good root. Looks like I was right!!! :rofl::rofl:
Also, my bbs were very tender when pg and the first thing to go when I started to mc. :cry: As much as I love the team angels thing, wouldn't it be funny if we were team titty poker?? :rofl:
:hug:


----------



## dawny690

MissingBubs said:


> As much as I love the team angels thing, wouldn't it be funny if we were team titty poker?? :rofl:
> :hug:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Thats too funny and true :hugs: sorry for your loss hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Well your very welcome to join us. would you girls like to change our team name? we can do that and i will make a new design for it. Just let me know!


----------



## MissingBubs

Thanks for the welcome Tink. Was only joking about the name. Team angels is far more appropriate. I know I wouldn't have found this site or you lovely ladies if it wasn't for my loss. Sure there are others who wouldn't either. It's almost like a little tribute. I love it. Gonna try and get the twinkly logo on my signature now. Wish me luck. I'm crap with puters!!!


----------



## MissingBubs

OOOHHHHHHHHHHH!! :hissy:
I can't get the team angels thing on my signature. :dohh:
Help. I need step by step instructions though. I'm dumb!!! :blush:


----------



## dawny690

Copy and paste this link into your signature https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/teamangels.gif but put before it and after no spaces hun so it will be [url]https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/teamangels.gif[/url] but without the spaces hth xx


----------



## MissingBubs

dawny690 said:


> Copy and paste this link into your signature https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/teamangels.gif but put before it and after no spaces hun so it will be [url]https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/teamangels.gif[/url] but without the spaces hth xx

Am I really this thick? :blush:
Still isn't working. Did exactly what you said without the spaces. :dohh:


----------



## Rebaby

MissingBubs said:


> As much as I love the team angels thing, wouldn't it be funny if we were team titty poker?? :rofl:
> :hug:

That is hilarious! :rofl: And so so true! I can't leave them alone!

As for the sparkly signature, i clicked on the link Tink posted, and it opened a new page with the signature on, then i right clicked and saved it to my desktop. Then i went on my photobucket account, uploaded the image from my desktop, and when that had worked i copied the IMG code off of photbucket and pasted it into my signature here!!!!!

Phew! I hope that makes sense, i know there is a much less long-winded way to do it but for some reason it wasn't working so i did it the long way and that did the trick!

I am really not sure about this whole cervix thing, i've never tried to feel for mine before but yesterday it was sooo in the way, i couldn't NOT notice it. Seems to be less prominent today though. God knows what's going on with it. For now i'll just be symptom spotting the things i do understand- poking those BB's!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

MissingBubs said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Copy and paste this link into your signature https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/teamangels.gif but put before it and after no spaces hun so it will be [url]https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/teamangels.gif[/url] but without the spaces hth xx
> 
> Am I really this thick? :blush:
> Still isn't working. Did exactly what you said without the spaces. :dohh:Click to expand...

 [url]https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/teamangels.gif[/url] should work hun just copy and paste that and delete spaces so you end up with https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/teamangels.gif xx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Girls :wave:,

Can I join you please? I am waiting for my 2nd m/c to finish should be stopped by the weekend. I will wait until 19/03 take a HPT and, as long as it is :bfn: will ditch the condoms and start TTC again. Was really hoping this wasn't going to happen to me again but, :sad2: it has :cry:


----------



## MissingBubs

Hi Shmoo and welcome. Sorry to hear of your loss. XX


----------



## dawny690

shmoo75 said:


> Hi Girls :wave:,
> 
> Can I join you please? I am waiting for my 2nd m/c to finish should be stopped by the weekend. I will wait until 19/03 take a HPT and, as long as it is :bfn: will ditch the condoms and start TTC again. Was really hoping this wasn't going to happen to me again but, :sad2: it has :cry:

Of course you can hun, Sorry for your loss :hugs: I have had 2 aswell, so can relate to how your feeling :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Rebaby

Hey shmoo, i'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

This one has hit my DH really hard he was so upset. He went round his Mum & Dad's and broke his heart crying to them. Bless him. The 1st m/c I had was end of May 2008 and, I had fallen pg 1st cycle of TTC so, DH was shocked to say the least when I told him I had got a :bfp: so, when I m/c 3wks later he still hadn't got his head quite round me being pg where as, this time he knew I was going to tell I was pg and, eventhough we had decided not to tell our parents or anyone until I had had my 12wk scan he, thought mother nature wouldn't be that cruel twice but, she was. Onwards and upwards have to keep moving forwards otherwise you will lose yourself in grief. Only 15 more sleeps to go until I can start TTC again.


----------



## littlehush

Hello :hi: MissingBubs and Shmoo! So sorry for your losses :hugs: :hugs:

I got my sig working the same as rebaby, went through Photobucket. 

Hope you are all ok today girls..keeping poking them boobs (better still get your partner to, more fun) :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kota

Welcome to the new ladies and very sorry for your losses. :hugs:

All's well at this end 4dpo and obsessing as much and as little as I can! I just want to see those 2 lines again... I wanna baby. :hissy:


----------



## Tink1o5

:hi: new ladies. you both are welcome here with us. 

As for anything new with me. Well i'v been very nauseous! yesterday i sniffled and it made me vomit..................not once ...but.......... 3 TIMES! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Rebaby

Well i'm 6dpo here, or should that be 6dppo?!? (possible ovulation!) :shrug:

I thought my boobs were sore last night but they seem fine this morning so i think it was the bra i was wearing :blush: :rofl:

I am in totally obsesso mode, but thankfully got a busy afternoon, going to view some houses (we're going to be moving in may) and we're visiting family tomorrow so maybe...maybe i'll be able to think about something else...for 5 minutes?!?

Hope everyone is having a good day so far.


----------



## dawny690

Im still waiting to ov or maybe just maybe I have already ov'ed as all my opk's have been negative but the strongest (but not positive) was cd8 :shrug: I dont know its a waiting game now xx


----------



## MissingBubs

Here goes ladies, gonna try and get the stupid bloody signature sorted. Hope you are all well. How does everyone think they will feel if they don't get BFP this 1st time after our mc's? I think I'll be devastated, but I'm almost looking forward to af so that I can check that everything is working ok and to ground me. Got pg so quickly the first time, I don't want to just take it for granted, if that makes sense. What do you all feel on the subject? XX


----------



## dawny690

MissingBubs said:


> Here goes ladies, gonna try and get the stupid bloody signature sorted. Hope you are all well. How does everyone think they will feel if they don't get BFP this 1st time after our mc's? I think I'll be devastated, but I'm almost looking forward to af so that I can check that everything is working ok and to ground me. Got pg so quickly the first time, I don't want to just take it for granted, if that makes sense. What do you all feel on the subject? XX

:hugs: Im the same hun would obviously love a bfp but im soooo scared its unreal, think I would prefer af to make sure my cycles are normal so I know how you feel hun, :hug: xx


----------



## MissingBubs

Suppose it's probably quite normal. We have been through a horrible trauma. Just got to say though... Look whos a clever girl. Got my signature up with the photobucket thing. Not only that, I now have somewhere to store all my pics. Brilliant. (Thanks Rebaby!!) XX


----------



## Kota

MissingBubs said:


> Here goes ladies, gonna try and get the stupid bloody signature sorted. Hope you are all well. How does everyone think they will feel if they don't get BFP this 1st time after our mc's? I think I'll be devastated, but I'm almost looking forward to af so that I can check that everything is working ok and to ground me. Got pg so quickly the first time, I don't want to just take it for granted, if that makes sense. What do you all feel on the subject? XX

I've been thinking about this the last few days, I think I'll be okay either way. If AF shows up when I'm expecting her too then I'll be pleased that my cycles haven't been mucked around to badly and that my body has gone back to normal quite quickly. It will give a longer opportunity for the accupuncture I've just started to have a proper effect and I know that as I caught 1st month with only 1 BD'ing 2 days before OV, no preseed, no OV kits that I am clearly quite fertile. regardless of the pcos. 
If I get my :bfp: then I will be delighted!! It will be amazing but I also know I'll be rather anxious and will have to focus on really looking after myself and NOT stressing. 

Que sera sera.


----------



## dawny690

MissingBubs said:


> Suppose it's probably quite normal. We have been through a horrible trauma. Just got to say though... Look whos a clever girl. Got my signature up with the photobucket thing. Not only that, I now have somewhere to store all my pics. Brilliant. (Thanks Rebaby!!) XX

:yipee: :wohoo: glad you got it working xx


----------



## Rebaby

MissingBubs said:


> Suppose it's probably quite normal. We have been through a horrible trauma. Just got to say though... Look whos a clever girl. Got my signature up with the photobucket thing. Not only that, I now have somewhere to store all my pics. Brilliant. (Thanks Rebaby!!) XX

Yay :happydance: glad it finally worked for you hun. I'll be dissapointed if we don't get a :bfp: this cycle, but like you have all said- i'll be okay, it'll be good to see if af is normal etc and i know that just because i got pregnant so fast last time i shouldn't assume it will be so quick this time.

If i do get a :bfp: i will be over the moon but absobloodylutely petrified! Me and OH were talking about it last night and i admitted to him i am going to be completely paranoid, but he is going to try and help me to 'enjoy' being pregnant whatever the outcome and try to get me to chill out (not an easy task!) I think the earlier you get symptoms the harder it is, because you're either going mad testing and symptom spotting and wondering or you're trying to ignore it until it's time to test kind of thing.

What is the earliest anyone has heard of symptoms presenting after ovulation?


----------



## Rebaby

P.S. I've felt a bit lightheaded and sicky today but didn't get much sleep last night and been a bit busy this afternoon so i am sure, SURE that is all it is!!!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Well for me i would of course LOVE a :bfp: , But if it doesnt happen this cycle and AF comes i dont think i'll be that disapointed because i will at leastl know that things are getting back to normal. 

Well i deffinatly have a cold that is going around and this morning i was spitting up mucus with small amounts of blood in it. :( Any of you girls know how to get over colds quick, or quicker???

:hugs:


----------



## MissingBubs

I'm a lover of night nurse. Don't think it helps get over a cold, nothing can do that as it is a virus, but it knocks you out so you get the r and r that you need. Otherwise paracetamol for any temp. Look at me. Nursing school drop out!!! Hope you get better soon. XX


----------



## Tink1o5

haha well im a little worried because i have been taking DayQuil and NyQuil. and then started think what if im pregnant :( :(


----------



## MissingBubs

What are they for? Never heard of them. But yeah, the whole possibly pg thing probably isn't good with night nurse. Think nomal strength paracetamols are ok though.


----------



## Tink1o5

Ok thanks. i obviously dont know if im pregnant but me and OH have been trying so theres a possibility. And i dont want to mess it up now.


----------



## Belle30

Hi girls

Sorry I've been a bit quiet - work has been mad this week, and I have only had time to look at BnB really quickly and post a couple of my daft questions!

Hope you're all doing well - I will try and catch up on the thread! How do I get the signature? I'm sure someone has already asked this, so I'll have a look!

xx


----------



## Tink1o5

:hi: Belle

Sorry to hear that work is taken its toll. WORK SUCKS. i think we can all agree on that. Hope to see you poppin in more often :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

You still not well tink hun? xx Just an idea, but none of us actually know each others names etc although mine is obvious :lol: how about we do a little about me post?? I'll start if you like :-

Name:- Dawn (S/N dawny690)
Age:- 28
Oh's Name and Age:- Ashley (but everyone calls him by his middle name John) 40
Hobbies:- BNB :blush: cross stitch, reading ocasionally
Work: Looking for a job not easy :(
Anything Else You want Us To Know: I love you all here at bnb and if it wasnt for the help and support this site gives I dont think I would have got through my mc's without the support and love you have all shown, and I would like to take this chance to say a big Thankyou to you all :hug: and love to you all, and roll on the sticky :bfp:'s we will be earth mummies :dance: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Ya, im still feeling pretty lousy :(
Anyways great idea Dawn


Name: Erika 
Age: 19
OH's Name and age: Toan ( 21 )
We've been together for 7 years this June :happydance:
Job: none atm but i receive benefits from my father passing.
Hobbys: well i dont have many :rofl: im pretty lazy these days and enjoy BNB of course and music and i have special shows i cant miss on tv 
Other things to know: all you girls are the best. You cant even imagine how helpful you all are. All in 3 years i'v lost my dad when i was 16, lost my mom whom i never new last year in Sept of 08 and just lost my brother Feb of 09, And MC'd in Feb 09. So its been tough but you girls help so much, and make me feel a little less crazy.

:hugs: and lots of STICKY DUST to all of us. God knows we deserve it.


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> Ya, im still feeling pretty lousy :(
> Anyways great idea Dawn
> 
> 
> Name: Erika
> Age: 19
> OH's Name and age: Toan ( 21 )
> We've been together for 7 years this June :happydance:
> Job: none atm but i receive benefits from my father passing.
> Hobbys: well i dont have many :rofl: im pretty lazy these days and enjoy BNB of course and music and i have special shows i cant miss on tv
> Other things to know: all you girls are the best. You cant even imagine how helpful you all are. All in 3 years i'v lost my dad when i was 16, lost my mom whom i never new last year in Sept of 08 and just lost my brother Feb of 09, And MC'd in Feb 09. So its been tough but you girls help so much, and make me feel a little less crazy.
> 
> :hugs: and lots of STICKY DUST to all of us. God knows we deserve it.

:hugs::hugs: My you have been through it rough Erika hun, I have just found my mum after 25yrs and I would be devasted if I lost her now :cry: So I know how hard it must be for you hun I wish us ALL sticky icky :bfp:'s :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Me and My OH have been together 7yrs Feb just gone :dance: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Awsome dawn. 

Sorry to have such a personal question. 
But randomly i got just this small about the size of a pee red bump near my anus. Not touching it though. and it hurts only when touched. 

Could this be from when i shave and could have got cut? Or a pimple or what? Its making me worry


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> Awsome dawn.
> 
> Sorry to have such a personal question.
> But randomly i got just this small about the size of a pee red bump near my anus. Not touching it though. and it hurts only when touched.
> 
> Could this be from when i shave and could have got cut? Or a pimple or what? Its making me worry

Sounds like it could be a pile hun I get them when I strain too much :blush: if it gets worse or hurts too much see your doctor hun xx


----------



## Tink1o5

is there a way to reduce the swelling?? or anything ... home remedy wise?


----------



## dawny690

Mmmmmm I know in england they do a pile cream which is safe enough to use even if pregnant its available from most chemists or is you have any try a bit of vasoline or even sudocream might relieve it a little xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Ok thanks. I hope it goes away soon :(


----------



## dawny690

No problem hun, it should do, try not to strain too much when going to the loo hun xx


----------



## littlehush

Good idea Dawn..so here is me

Name: Michelle (but most call me Shell)
Age: 28
OH: Ali 28
Planning to marry next april 
Fur baby: Toby (2)
Work: Lost my job just before xmas..and still looking!
Hobby's: Crafts (all sorts), Drag racing (a bit odd, i know) and anything i can get my hands on really :rofl:

I havent been on here long, but you girls are great. Very supportive and you lot can make me laugh out loud :rofl:

Here is lots of baby :dust: to us all


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> Good idea Dawn..so here is me
> 
> Name: Michelle (but most call me Shell)
> Age: 28
> OH: Ali (28)
> Fur baby: Toby (2)
> Work: Lost my job just before xmas..and still looking!
> Hobby's: Crafts (all sorts), Drag racing (a bit odd, i know) and anything i can get my hands on really :rofl:
> 
> I havent been on here long, but you girls are great. Very supportive and you lot can make me laugh out loud :rofl:
> 
> Here is lots of baby :dust: to us all

Nice to meet you Shell, erm your oh is 2?? :rofl: Your the same age as me hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## littlehush

dawny690 said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you Shell, erm your oh is 2?? :rofl: Your the same age as me hun :hugs: xxx
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I just changed that..dont know what happend there! Dont worry he is legal age :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you Shell, erm your oh is 2?? :rofl: Your the same age as me hun :hugs: xxx
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I just changed that..dont know what happend there! Dont worry he is legal age :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank fook for that :rofl::rofl: and yay to getting married how did you bribe him?? xxxClick to expand...


----------



## littlehush

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
I didnt have to he asked me out of the blue..and of course i said yes!! There is one small problem tho, im still married to my ex. We havent been together for about 4 years now, just never got round to the divorce bit..but i am now :rofl: So just hoping it wont take long...been looking at dresses already and rings and table decs and....oh the list goes on :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

My divorce took about 3 mths as neither me or my ex fought it so thats good, me and my oh are engaged been together now 7yrs and still not married and I love my oh to bits he is my world and my rock and without him I wouldnt be who I am today :cry: im making myself all emotional now :rofl: we keep having to put our wedding off due to finances :hissy: xx


----------



## Kota

Hey ladies, good to get to know you all a little better! How's everyone going cycle wise?? I'm 6dpo today and am starting to get excited! The symtom spotting is really going to start in the coming week!!!

Okay, so a bit about me..

Name - Adele
Age - 27, (28 next month)
OH - Mike, 32
We've been married for a year on the 28th of this month!:happydance: and together for 26months in total. 
Work - I'm a teaching assistant and work with children with special needs. Currently it's autism which I absolutely love and find fascinating. 
Other stuff.. Um, I'm an aussie living in London, met OH who's english online and plan on dragging him back to Oz with me next year! 
Am very glad I found this site to help fuel my ttc addiction as it gives OH a break from listening to me babble on and on about it! :rofl:


----------



## Rebaby

Good idea! It's good to get to know everyone a bit better.

My name is Rebecca, i'm 24 and my OH is almost 26. We've been together for 4 and a half years and living together for the last 4 of those. I'm a nurse and he is about to start a new job as a mental health support worker.

We have a dog, a 2 and a half year old springer spaniel and a cat we got when we 1st got together who has turned out both irresistibly cute and evil!!

We stopped using BC at new year, i've had irregular periods in the past and we both got it into our heads it would take a while to get pregnant but we were wrong!! We were definitely in a NTNP frame of mind to begin with, plenty of BD'ing and not giving it another thought really. Since the MC we've both re-evaluated and realised how much we want this to happen right now, and although i'm still not temping/charting etc i am trying to pay more attention to what is going on with my body and we're certainly trying :sex: :blush: :rofl:

Is anyone who thinks they've ov'd having symptoms yet? I am 7DPO i think and driving myself mad. I thought my boobs hurt this morning when i woke up...and then i decided it was just the way i was sleeping. Apart from that i feel fine today but tired and weepy. Just welled up at not one, but two adverts on TV and feeling very sensitive :cry:


----------



## Tink1o5

well nice to meet you all properly :hugs:
I feel like a little kid :( haha

Well Rebecca i swear i ovulated because of all the cm. But now im not sure. its been 1 month 1 day since my mc and no AF yet. I also haven had any symtoms that i can tell of. Then again i have a cold and am linking everything i feel to that. :rofl: 

:cry: i hope we get our :bfp: 

STAY AWAY WITCH OR ELSE :gun: :bodyb:


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> well nice to meet you all properly :hugs:
> I feel like a little kid :( haha
> 
> Well Rebecca i swear i ovulated because of all the cm. But now im not sure. its been 1 month 1 day since my mc and no AF yet. I also haven had any symtoms that i can tell of. Then again i have a cold and am linking everything i feel to that. :rofl:
> 
> :cry: i hope we get our :bfp:
> 
> STAY AWAY WITCH OR ELSE :gun: :bodyb:

Totally agree hun xx


----------



## Tink1o5

I have had some wierd lower abdomen cramping though. Sometimes it will be on the left then sometimes on the right, and sometimes all across. So who knows. Could that be a symptom?


----------



## Tink1o5

Well girls i think that the team angels logo needs a change it seem kinda bulky so i'v made a new one. sorry for the change. Your welcome to keep that one if you like. here is the direct link to the new one though


https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr316/Tinkerbell1o5/Teamangels2.gif


----------



## Kota

hey tink, 
love the new logo, i've changed mine over! Thanks for your work on that!
Sorry to see you're not feeling very well, having a cold sucks, espeically when there isn't a lot you can take incase you are BFP!


----------



## Tink1o5

well i'v still been taking nyquil and dayquil but i dont take the full dose. SO im hoping all will be ok. This is beginning to be a pester, because i dont know when i can test or anything. its so frustrating

Glad you like the new logo i just thought the other was to bulky


----------



## dawny690

Have changed to the new one too, doesnt look any different in size tbh xx


----------



## Belle30

Love the new logo - thanks!

Well I'm now 17dp start of m/c - if it had been normal AF, then this would be ovulation day for me. I'm not sure what's going on though - I started using opks on Monday:

Monday - negative
Tues - negative
Weds am - negative
Weds pm (9pm ish) - positive
Thurs am - negative?
Thurs pm (late) - positive?
Fri pm (late) - positive
Today pm - negative

I was a bit worried that the positives were some flukey hormone nonsense because they didn't seem consistent (a negative in between) and only seemed to appear in the late evening. Or maybe my wee was over-concentrated (I didn't drink much and held it for hours!) But I guess I could have had two overlapping surges if the egg didn't make it out first time round. 

We bd'd last Fri and Sat, then Weds and Fri - so I'm hoping that if I have o'd then we might have caught it! Only thing is I haven't had any proper ewcm - lots of thin clear and sometimes cloudy cm - but not stretchy! So I really don't know what's going on and can only cross my fingers. 

Hope you're all doing well - sounds like most of you are well into your 2ww now - so good luck! xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Well they do say after a MC that your more fertile Belle. So who knows you may have caught it. Im wishing you the best. I hope we all caught a our Eggy's this time. And hope its a Very very very Sticky one.

So STICKY DUST ALL AROUND THIS THREAD
:hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

:hi: girls

I wanted to check in and see how all of you are doing?


----------



## Kota

I'm going well thanks tink. 8dpo today and symptom spotting like mad!! Don't know how i'm going to hold out until the 17th but I'm determined too!!
:happydance: I figure good things come to those that wait and I'm waiting for that :bfp: to show up!!


----------



## Tink1o5

well i hope this is it for you. As for me i checked for my cervix earlier and i cant even reach it. And also i went to go to the RR earlier and as i got up i got a quick sharp lower back pain. Then I stood up and bent down to pick up my pjs and i couldnt stand all the way back up. Im having pretty bad lower back pain. what do you think this is??


----------



## Kota

sorry tink but I have no idea! The body has a way of doing strange things and I think tha twhen we're actively ttc and paying more attention to it, we hope that there is a BFP reason behind it all. Do you knnow when you're due to test?


----------



## Tink1o5

I have no idea lol im thinking maybe around the 14th or so ... but not 100% sure. Because i think i ovulated aroune feb 27th or 28th


----------



## MissingBubs

Ooh, can I add my details?
Well I'm going to anyway!!!
Im Ve (Veronica, but hate it so don't use it). Oh is Ginge (Andy, but don't use it, unless he's in trouble!). Im 25 he's 30. He has an 11 year old daughter who is a pleasure and a joy to be with. Love her. I am a support worker for adults with learning disabilities, so I support them to live in their own accommodation (finances, food prep, personal hygeine, meds). I am totally obsessed with BnB, but also enjoy reading and computer games and lazing around! Think thats about it. Bit boring really, but now you know. XX


----------



## dawny690

Hey tink and the rest of you girls, im doing well thanks not sure whats going on right now with me lmao waiting game I think xx


----------



## Belle30

Tink1o5 said:


> Im having pretty bad lower back pain. what do you think this is??

Tink, could be implantation pain, if you are about 8dpo! Or could be something muscular or a trapped nerve or something - but like Kota says we pay attention to every tiny twinge when ttc! But I do hope it is a precursor to your BFP...!

I'm now thinking maybe I am ovulating this month after all, might have been yesterday or today. I'm thinking this because my opks have now gone negative again after 3 days of more-or-less positives, which I hope means that the positives actually meant something. Plus if my m/c had been ordinary AF, I should have ovulated yesterday. Plus yesterday evening before bd I got a bit of ewcm. So fingers crossed! I guess my testing day will be in two weeks' time. But last time I got quite bad symptoms (strong lower back ache and extreme hunger in the middle of the night!) from 10dpo - so I'm going to resist the temptation to test early and just wait to see if I get similar symptoms.

I'm Sarah btw, I'm 30, and I'm a university lecturer in London.

A BIG helping of sticky dust too all! xx


----------



## Rebaby

Oooohhh :dust: to all!

The waiting is driving me slightly insane i think. I swear my boobs are sore during the night/1st thing in the morning and then seem to be okay during the day...but today when i woke up and walked down the stairs they were really uncomfortable with each step i took, plus weepy doesn't even cover it...:cry: I am convinced i am headed for :bfp: at one minute and then sure i am not pregnant the next.

On ?9DPO today. I am going to try to hold out until the 17th (which would be ?18DPO) unless AF shows sooner. I don't know how i will survive until then though!


----------



## toby2

Can i join you too?recognise lots of you from m/c support pages...I had my 2nd m/c in feb-d/c on feb2nd. Start ttc straight away as it usually takes a while and beause i couldnt help myself!!!have no idea when i ov as not using opks this month,around 14th i think?


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome aboard hun :hugs:


----------



## Belle30

Hi Toby - welcome ! xx


----------



## dawny690

Hi toby xx


----------



## MissingBubs

welcome Toby.


----------



## Tink1o5

hi toby Welcome tons of Sticky :dust: to you :hugs:

Well girls my back is feeling better today then it did yesterday. I can actually move. it still has a pain but I CAN MOVE :rofl: and 

soon after my MC i had a dream that we MC'd a boy. :cry: , BUT then i had a little girl of my own :). Then day before yesterday OH had a dream i was pregnant with a girl. And when i woke up this morning i had a wierd sense that im pregnant. Hope you know what im talking about and not thinking im crazy. 

Also i'v been having some pretty bad mood swings. One second im pissed the next im very happy the next im crying. :rofl:

What do you girls think about this?


----------



## krockwell

I've m/c 3 times and was looking for a group that had to do with our losses, as I feel like a misfit in any other group...

May I join?


----------



## Tink1o5

Your very welcome to join Krockwell. I specifically made this team for all the ladys that lost. As its hard to go to a team and talk about your loss with other girls who may not have experienced it. Glad to have a new member. :hugs: and im deeply sorry about your losses.


----------



## Kota

Of course you are welcome Krockwell, I'm just so sorry you have to be here. :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

any ideas girls

o and today i ate like a pig lol. I within 5 hours ate 2 pieces of pizza, 3 large bowls of soup, 1 big bowl of cooked mushrooms, and 1 huge bowl of ice cream



Tink1o5 said:


> hi toby Welcome tons of Sticky :dust: to you :hugs:
> 
> Well girls my back is feeling better today then it did yesterday. I can actually move. it still has a pain but I CAN MOVE :rofl: and
> 
> soon after my MC i had a dream that we MC'd a boy. :cry: , BUT then i had a little girl of my own :). Then day before yesterday OH had a dream i was pregnant with a girl. And when i woke up this morning i had a wierd sense that im pregnant. Hope you know what im talking about and not thinking im crazy.
> 
> Also i'v been having some pretty bad mood swings. One second im pissed the next im very happy the next im crying. :rofl:
> 
> What do you girls think about this?


----------



## littlehush

Hello to Toby and Krockwell :hi: Sorry for your losses :hugs:

Tink- I have no real answers for you hun, our bodys do strange things sometimes, and we just cant make any sense of it. Thinking of you and hope you feel better soon hun. Lots of Baby Dust to you 

Well there is nothing new here with me, i thought i was OV but my temps have not moved, just praying that they do go up soon!
xx


----------



## Tink1o5

wishing you the best


----------



## dawny690

:wave: Hi krockwell hun, sorry you find yourself with us girls, :hugs: of course your welcome though and i love the pink siggy you have its lovely Hope this thread is lucky for all of us xx


----------



## toby2

hi krockwell:D
Still no :witch: fro me-think she is having a laugh with me and i am falling for it,as each day goes by i cant help but get my hopes up a little even though i know its stupid!
hope everyones having a good day
x


----------



## dawny690

Awww toby :hugs: Hope you get an answer soon xx


----------



## Rebaby

Hello girls and welcome to krockwell, i am sorry for your losses hun :hugs: It's sad that any of us have to be here but already i feel like being part of a team is helping :hugs:

I went back to work today after a lovely week of annual leave in which i did hardly anything, a bit of house hunting, and visited some of OH's family. It was a busy shift and i do still on occasion feel a bit funny- a handful of the senior staff knew about my pregnancy and a couple of them don't know about the mc, so today i worked with a sister who thought i was pg still and she sent me for some breakfast even though it was so busy no one else got chance...i didn't know what to do...she is so nice, and i felt like a fraud but i didn't want to have to say something in front of everyone so off i went...:blush:

If i am right about ovulating, which i very well might not be i would be 10DPO today. My breasts feel a little tender, more sensitive/heavy than sore (if you see what i mean) and in work today i had some twinges in my lower abdomen. For the past two nights i have woken in the very early hours needing to pee. And that is really my 'symptom catalog' as it stands :rofl:

I think we might be headed for a :bfp: but soooo much of that is probably wishful thinking! Yesterday we named the possible bean our "Love Egg" and we had a little chat with it, telling it to GET NESTLED IN and BE STICKY!

You watch, :witch: will show in a few days and we'll have been talking to an empty space all this time...:blush: I so much hope not.

Baby dust to all, may we all get our sticky beans asap xxx


----------



## dawny690

Awww Rebaby :hugs: xx


----------



## toby2

Rebaby we are both in the same place-heres hoping we can keep her at bay!


----------



## Rebaby

I hope so, for both of us! :hugs:

If af is due 3-6 weeks from the mc i can expect :witch: anytime from friday really...heres hoping she won't turn up until xmas...hehehe :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## toby2

i am working on CD1 either being 2/02 when i had erpc or 13/02 when bleeding stopped so am guessing she due either about 03/03(heres hoping!) or 13/03 on friday..... i am also hoping she will stay away, i have my hopes up a little because

a) I got period spots and cramps last thurs but no :witch:
b) my cycle returned pretty much straight away after my first m/c
c) I got a very very faint +ve on friday

however am also thinking it wont work like that because

a) sometimes :witch: takes longer after m/c
b) not sure line appeared in time scale allowed
c) have got 3 :bfp: in my life and each time it has been at least 4-6months work

have everything crossed for us both...
:dust: to everyone


----------



## dawny690

I have a little idea, if its too much work tink just say on the first post we could have a little bit with user name and where we are in cycle for instance me (dawny690) in the tww, toby and rebaby are hoping for :bfp:'s etc etc?? :hugs: to you all xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Great idea Dawn i was actually thinking the same thing. :)


a little help from you girls. I mc'd on February 5th. Bleeding started Feb 4th though. And Bleeding stopped Feb 8th or 9th. Where would i be right about now. My cycles are usually 28 - 30 day cycles.


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> Great idea Dawn i was actually thinking the same thing. :)
> 
> 
> a little help from you girls. I mc'd on February 5th. Bleeding started Feb 4th though. And Bleeding stopped Feb 8th or 9th. Where would i be right about now. My cycles are usually 28 - 30 day cycles.

If you go from the start of the bleeding on the 4th feb you would be cd33 today hun, I would go from there if it was full flow if it wasnt and you went from the 5th feb you would be cd32 hope this helps hun xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Ok girls if you look on the first post you will see that i updated it . If you are in a diffrent stage of your TTC please let me know and i will change/update it. 

does it look alright.?


----------



## Belle30

HI girls

Hope you're all ok!

Hi Krockwell - good to see you here - well I'm sorry for the reason we are all using this thread - but you know what I mean! I remember you from before and you were very kind in your pm to me! 

aaargghhhhh i can't keep up with the thread - I'm so busy at work at the moment that I don't have time to check during the day, and then by the evening I'm way behind!

Well I've been feeling weird today. I think I may have ovulated on Saturday or Sunday - but not sure. But yesterday I was dizzy and today I have been so hungry and have funny twinges, achy boobs and a bit of backache... honestly it feels a bit like last time before I got my BFP - but I don't think it can be because it would be too early - only 2dpo - and that would be if I'd ovulated right on time like a normal cycle! 

Oh but I seem to have lots of creamy cm (lovely!!), and last time I think I had hardly any. 

I think maybe my mind is just playing tricks... 

Anyway, I hope you're all doing well and feeling happy and positive today. I must go and eat again...

xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Well its sounding pretty good for you belle. I hope you get your :bfp: 

We all deserve it so much :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

That looks fab tink and im in PINK :D YAY :wohoo: I love pink :lol: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

haha glad you like it dawn. :hugs:

like i said update me when you girls move to a diffrent part of your TTC journey. Be sure to let me know of :bfp: so i can post it. Or Af so i can post it ect. Thanks Girls

:dust: to all


----------



## littlehush

Loving the cycle thingy..and im in pink too! YEH! :rofl:
I seem so far behind you all, but i just hope we all get our :bfp: and they will all be sticky beans!!

xx


----------



## krockwell

I'm kind of in limbo right now darlings. I've had my 3rd miscarriage (hopefully last!) on Feb 27th, seeing a specialist now, had blood work done, and have another appointment with him for this coming friday (the 13th)

SO Hopefully we'll get the OK and get back at the task at hand. :)

Thanks for the update on the front page! :) :) :) <3


----------



## LeaArr

ok, so I am not back to TTC quite yet, but I don't want to go back to WTT. Do you mind if I join you all?


----------



## Tink1o5

Your very welcome to join us hun. Im sorry about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## krockwell

Yay, 
WELCOME Learrrrrrrrrrrr!!! :)
:hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

just wanted to say hope all you girls are having a wonderful day :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Morning ladies, 
welcome learrrrrr!! Of cause you are welcome! A group for those in limbo. :hugs:
Just wanted to pop in and say hope everyone has a good day/night (delete appropriate! lol)

:hug:


----------



## toby2

:witch: got me, am gutted and officially someone who is not extra fertile after a m/c


----------



## Tink1o5

aww so sorry toby! :hugs: some woman catch sooner then others. Keep your head up.

as for me i took a hpt tonight and i swear i see the faintest line ever in my life. You cant see it in a pic and you really have to squint. so idk im going to test again probably next week or so.


----------



## MissingBubs

Tink, loving the cycle tracker thingy on page 1. Amazing. Toby, really sorry she got you. Think she will be cominh for me too. Just don't feel like it is going to happen. No symptoms and no feeling. Good luck to the rest of you ladies, and Oh my god Tink, thats amazing. Don't go off to first tri forums and forget about us! XXX


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Can i join you?
I unfortunately lost a baby to m/c and a baby to ectopic on the same day 03/03/09! 
It's still very early days actually it's a week today and i'm feeling so low.


----------



## MissingBubs

Welcome aflight, sorry for your losses. Sounds very traumatic, as all mc's are. Hope you are ok. The team angel girls are amazing. XX


----------



## dawny690

Welcome LeaArr and Anna (alight84) sorry for both of your losses, :hugs: xx

Sorry the :witch: got you toby2 :hugs: and :dust: for this cycle hun xx


----------



## Tink1o5

your very welcome to join aflight. Im so sorry about your losses hun. :hugs: So Sorry. 
are you planning on TTC right away or WTT hun?

MissingBubs: well i'v had some feelings that i may be preggo, plus hubby seems to be convinced i am. But we will see. im trying not to get my hopes up and even if i am i wont be leaving this Group. :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

I'm not really sure just yet i want to recover from the operation i think once the wounds have healed i'll want to try i gues it's like getting back on the horse so to speak.


----------



## Tink1o5

alright hun. Again im very sorry :hugs: keep your head up


----------



## littlehush

welcome LeaARR and aflight :hi: sorry for your losses :hugs:

Toby :hugs: sorry she got you

Tink :happydance: very exciting hun, keep us posted

Well i did have a temp rise today, so here is hoping that i OV'd, but will see in days to come
xx


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: I sense a few :bfp:'s on the way :cloud9: wishing you all sticky :dust: xx


----------



## krockwell

Hiyas Aflight! Welcome!!
:hugs: So sorry about your losses hun, we're here for you. :)


----------



## Rumpskin

Please can I join? 

Angel mummy to 2 xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Hi guys,
Can i joing please had a mmc 3 weeks ago and had a d&c just over 2 weeks ago have been back TTC for over i week now.Am slowly starting to get myself back to normal,just having good days and bad day at the mo.
Am so sorry all off you for your losses :hug:


----------



## RobenR

I would love to join. I had my m/c on 5 Feb for my baby girl. DH and I are TTC again.


----------



## dawny690

Welcome to the new girls :hugs: sorry for your losses, if you want the team badge here is the link for it *https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Teamangels2.gif* just delete the *'s xx


----------



## Shazzy

I cant believe ive only seen this now! Can i join?
Had my second mc 13 January 09, ttc since, Today is 11dpo for me, hoping and praying to be pregnant with a sticky.


----------



## Razcox

Can i join as well? Had an Early MC last wednesday (cant believe its only been a week) and we are starting to TTC right away . . .


----------



## dawny690

Shazzy said:


> I cant believe ive only seen this now! Can i join?
> Had my second mc 13 January 09, ttc since, Today is 11dpo for me, hoping and praying to be pregnant with a sticky.

Of course you can hun :hugs: sorry for your loss sending you sticky :dust: xx


----------



## dawny690

Razcox said:


> Can i join as well? Had an Early MC last wednesday (cant believe its only been a week) and we are starting to TTC right away . . .

Of course you can :hugs: xx


----------



## Shazzy

Thanks so much! :happydance:









https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Teamangels2.gif


----------



## Razcox

thanks hun xx


----------



## littlehush

:hi: Welcome Rumpskin, Shazzy, Razcox, RobenR, babybuffy
Sorry for all your losses :hugs:


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi

Wondering if there is room for another.

I found out at dating scan there was no FH, m/c'd at home on 17th February and bleeding stopped 02nd March. Have been bd'ing since in the hope we get a BFP.

Big hugs to everyone who has had to go through such an awful thing xx


----------



## babybuffy84

Just wanted to say helloo!!!!!!!! to everyone and lots of :hug::hug::hug: to everyone too here's hoping for all of our :bfp::bfp: very soon xxx


----------



## Laurenj22

Can anyone tell me how to add the signature ?


----------



## dawny690

Laurenj22 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to add the signature ?

*https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Teamangels2.gif* copy and paste that into your signature under your user control panel just delete the *'s hun hth xx


----------



## dawny690

:hi: to all the newbies sorry to all of us for being here but hope this is a lucky thread for us all :hugs: and :dust: xx


----------



## Razcox

Thanks littlehush, BTW what dog is that on you Avetar thingy? Reminds me of a whippet or an Itl greyhound . . .


----------



## MissingBubs

Welcome to all the newbies. Sorry for all of your losses. Wow, what a little team we have got ourselves now. Every time I log on there are 3 or 4 new pages of posts! Loving it. XX


----------



## dawny690

Just wish we werent here for the reason we are :cry: :hugs: xx


----------



## Rebaby

Wow- lot's to catch up on!

First let me say a big welcome to all the new girls- LeaArr, babybuffy, Roben, aflight, rumpskin, shazzy, razcox and laurenj :hugs: I am so sorry for all of your losses :cry: it breaks my heart there are so many of us in a way, but i'm sure we can all be a huge help to each other right now.

Sorry the nasty :witch: got you toby, i hope she doesn't stay long and that this is the last time you'll see her in 2009!

I hope you're right about your O littlehush, i'll be watching this space to see what happens! And i hope that your Dr gives you the go-ahead soon krockwell.

My boobs are like melons right now, i think i may be wearing a bra in bed tonight because i hardly slept last night because of how uncomfortable they were. Not that i am complaining- it is all very exciting! My OH is convinced we've got that love egg...i *think* he could be right but i am petrified of getting my hopes up! I was going to try holding out until the 17th to test but i don't think i'll make it. I have a HPT in the bathroom and it is taunting me. I think i am going to POAS on Friday morning, that is exactly one month since the mc...and we'll see what happens then!

:hug: to everyone.


----------



## Razcox

dawny690 said:


> Just wish we werent here for the reason we are :cry: :hugs: xx

Me two, i still get randomly angry when i see an advert for HPT. Esp that one with the stupid woman that say 'could i really be pregnant?'. Drives me up the bloody wall!


----------



## LeaArr

Razcox said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Just wish we werent here for the reason we are :cry: :hugs: xx
> 
> Me two, i still get randomly angry when i see an advert for HPT. Esp that one with the stupid woman that say 'could i really be pregnant?'. Drives me up the bloody wall!Click to expand...

Yeh, I know what you mean. The FRER ads get me the most right now. :cry:


----------



## littlehush

Razcox said:


> Thanks littlehush, BTW what dog is that on you Avetar thingy? Reminds me of a whippet or an Itl greyhound . . .

It's a Jack Russel. Only had him a month and he is just gorgeous!

:hi: to all the new ladies, there is so many of us now (makes me sad iykwim) but lovely to chat to all

xx


----------



## dawny690

LeaArr said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Just wish we werent here for the reason we are :cry: :hugs: xx
> 
> Me two, i still get randomly angry when i see an advert for HPT. Esp that one with the stupid woman that say 'could i really be pregnant?'. Drives me up the bloody wall!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh, I know what you mean. The FRER ads get me the most right now. :cry:Click to expand...

Im the same still :cry: at the hpt ads and when i see bumps on tv :sad2: BUT we have to move on as they say new :spermy: new egg new :baby: they cant all go wrong can they?? :hugs: xx


----------



## toby2

:happydance:hello lots of lovely new angel ladies
:hug:it is sad we all here cause of our loses but at least we all now have found each other, makes it easier.
In some ways am glad :witch: arrived as that first month after m/c is like no mans land and its horid not having a clue what is going to happen and when...
This month i have leant never ever go back to a test after the time is up as i thought i had two faint :bfp: but obviously not!!!!
so today is the first day of the making of my xmas baby!!here's hoping....


----------



## Tink1o5

WELCOME to Team Angels girl. Im very sorry we all had to meet like this, BUT i hope this group helps you as much as they can. This is a wonderful group of ladies. 


Wishing you girls lots of luck :dust: to all.


----------



## Rumpskin

Thank you so very much to you Tink for this, an absolutely brilliant idea, a place for us Angel Mummys to belong.

I feel at home here :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

:hugs: :happydance:

Thats what i wanted, because i just felt like i would be better talking in a Team of girls who knew what i was talking about and coming from. 

P.S i just updated the first page Girls


----------



## Rumpskin

Tink1o5 said:


> :hugs: :happydance:
> 
> Thats what i wanted, because i just felt like i would be better talking in a Team of girls who knew what i was talking about and coming from.
> 
> P.S i just updated the first page Girls

Thank you lovely. You are indeed an Earth Angel looking after us Angel Mummys. xxxxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

:blush: thanks hun. I hope we all get our :bfp: very soon

so have you already had af show since your Mc hun?


----------



## Tink1o5

:blush: thanks hun. I hope we all get our :bfp: very soon

so have you already had af show since your Mc hun?


Sprinklings Dust for us All.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rumpskin

Tink1o5 said:


> :blush: thanks hun. I hope we all get our :bfp: very soon
> 
> so have you already had af show since your Mc hun?

I had a mc in Jan 2008 and Nov 2008 so had many a :witch: unfortunately!

:cry:


----------



## Tink1o5

Aww so sorry hun.I hope you get your :bfp: soon you deffinatly deserve it


----------



## dawny690

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all us girls in the tww and to the others too hope this is a lucky thread and we can all support each other in 1st tri XX


----------



## Tink1o5

That would be awsome if we all got our :bfp: and all moved on to 1st tri together :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> That would be awsome if we all got our :bfp: and all moved on to 1st tri together :hugs:

It certainly would huni :hugs: xx


----------



## MissingBubs

Rumpskin said:


> Thank you so very much to you Tink for this, an absolutely brilliant idea, a place for us Angel Mummys to belong.
> 
> I feel at home here :happydance: xxxx

Oh my god. That just made me a little emotional. Mummy. I was/am a Mummy. We all are. Just that we are angel Mummy's. Just made me think about missing Bubs as my name indicates. :cry:
So glad I've got you ladies to confide in and understand my irrationality. Thankyou. All of you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dawny690

MissingBubs said:


> Oh my god. That just made me a little emotional. Mummy. I was/am a Mummy. We all are. Just that we are angel Mummy's. Just made me think about missing Bubs as my name indicates. :cry:
> So glad I've got you ladies to confide in and understand my irrationality. Thankyou. All of you. :hugs::hugs:

Of course we are mummy's hun, yes our babies are angel's but we are still mummy's all the same :hugs: we just have to think that all our babies are playing together growing up nicely learning how great their mummy and daddy are, getting ready to great us when we meet up again xx


----------



## MissingBubs

dawny690 said:


> MissingBubs said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god. That just made me a little emotional. Mummy. I was/am a Mummy. We all are. Just that we are angel Mummy's. Just made me think about missing Bubs as my name indicates. :cry:
> So glad I've got you ladies to confide in and understand my irrationality. Thankyou. All of you. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Of course we are mummy's hun, yes our babies are angel's but we are still mummy's all the same :hugs: we just have to think that all our babies are playing together growing up nicely learning how great their mummy and daddy are, getting ready to great us when we meet up again xxClick to expand...

You made me cry. Thankyou. XX


----------



## dawny690

MissingBubs said:


> You made me cry. Thankyou. XX

Aww im sorry hun didnt mean to make you cry :hugs: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Aww :cry: just reading this is making me emotional :hugs:

you girls are great


----------



## dawny690

Im so sorry didnt mean to make you all :cry: :hugs: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Well quit being so darn nice. :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

Sorry :blush: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

:rofl:

well maybe someone in here can help me.
I just went to the RR and when i wiped there was a creamy Clear/White discharge? What kind of CM is this?


----------



## krockwell

Evening ladies... 
*sigh*
2 more sleeps till my man's home, 3 more sleeps till our Dr Appointment... 

getting very nervous, :( Don't know what to expect...
Anyone have any ideas on questions I should be asking when I go on friday?


----------



## Kota

Well theres lots of new ladies in here! Welcome girls, sorry for the reasons you have to be here, but glad you found somewhere to come! :hugs:

Krockwell - no idea sorry hun, I guess it would be good if you could have them all written down so you dont forget though hey. Try do this as they pop randomly into your head? I really hope you get some answers though. 

Tink - Not sure about the CM, mines sooo all over the place!! And can you please update the first page to 'hoping for a :bfp:' for me?? I'm due to test in 7days and am starting to feel very PMA!!:happydance:

Its 5.30am where I am and I'm WIDE awake!! Am going to be :sleep: later though!


----------



## Tink1o5

Of course i can update you hun
:hugs:

I really hope this is it for us


----------



## Rebaby

krockwell said:


> Evening ladies...
> *sigh*
> 2 more sleeps till my man's home, 3 more sleeps till our Dr Appointment...
> 
> getting very nervous, :( Don't know what to expect...
> Anyone have any ideas on questions I should be asking when I go on friday?


I'm not really sure what you can expect but i guess i'd be asking what kind of tests can be done, the timescale for getting the results, how likely it is you will get a clear answer from them, the possibilities for the future...like kota says, probably just best to try and think of some of the next couple of days and jot them down and take them along :hugs:

Hope everyone is feeling ok today. I have decided we need some kind of vault in our house that only my OH knows the combination to so i can keep the HPT's in there because it is really calling out to me now, and i don't want to test too early, i am so trying to make it until at least friday. Even then i am scared of seeing a :bfn: as it will make me doubt myself even though i have what feels like millions of symptoms right now.

:hug: to all


----------



## babybuffy84

Morning everyone,

Hope we are all ok this morning, am soooo tired could sleep for england right now.Well i defo think i have ovulated now tink it happened yesterday so i think im on the 2 ww now,thats if my cycle aint all to pot after the m/c.
I feel so much better knowing i have somewhere to come and talk to you all so thanks :blush:


----------



## littlehush

Morning/Evening.... Hope you are all ok

Well FF has said i OV'd on sunday, so im now 3dpo and officially in my 2ww :happydance:

Fingers crossed for all of us and lots of baby :dust::dust: 

xx


----------



## sallymuffin

Hi Ladies, Can I join in your group? I've had 3 early losses (1 just before Xmas in 2007 which was unplanned but still emotional), 1 at Easter in 2008 and 1 in Jan this year. I've got an appt at my docs on the 20th (soonest I could get one, and I have to admit to being a bit of a wimp and putting it off as I'm scared of what the tests will tell me :dohh:).


----------



## Shazzy

Morning all.

Well i did what i told myself ill not do. Today at 12dpo I took a hpt and it was a :bfn: :hissy: I know might be a little early but had high hopes :dohh:

Now will wait till Friday if af does not catch up to me first!


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome to team angels sally :hugs: I'm sorry for your losses, hope the appointment goes well next week.

Sorry about the :bfn: shazzy, it am only just managing to not go POAS right now, fingers x'd we both get our :bfp:'s friday then!


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh shazzy sorry about the but it might still be too early yet fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Rumpskin

Afternoon Team Angels

Hope everyone is okay?

No updates from me, will be starting the OPK over the next couple of days and cant wait to see that smiley face :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Well tested last night as the bleeding has stopped and it was a :bfn: which i know was expected and is good (hormone levels back to normal and any :bfp: i get is not because of the MC) but it was still hard. It was seeing it in black and white for the first time i am no longer pregnant . . . . :(

Still today is another day and i will be using the OPKs soon to work out when i will OV, feeling good about this month and lots of PMA about a :bfp:


----------



## toby2

hugs for you raz:hug:its a funny feeling after a loss,after all that has happened i sometime forget i am not still pregnant! 
hello sally
krockwell i havnt had any investigations yet but i seem to remember on another thread that they often organise blood tests and sperm tests first, expect will probably just talk it through with you at first appointment. Hope both of you come away feeling that you have made a positive stepxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Welcome to Team Angel Sally. Sorry that you must meet the way you did. :( But were all here to help and support you.

Sorry for the :bfn: Shazzy i tested also and didnt get a positive either. Im going to retest on March 19th. Because that will be 6weeks since the mc.

Im sorry Razcox, but at least you know all is out of your body so its not harming you or the next baby :hugs:


----------



## krockwell

1 more sleep till my hubs is home!! :) OMGG SO EXCITED!!! :) 

But, no DTD as soon as he gets home... gotta wait for the ok from the Dr on friday. lol BUT friday night... we WILL be getting it on! :D woot. 

:) 

Hello all the new Angel laides. :dust:


----------



## Tink1o5

Haha Krockwell

Get your :sex: on


----------



## Rebaby

Morning/evening ladies...I am having a low day here :cry:

I woke up at 5am again (4th day in a row) after having a bad, upsetting dream (2nd day in a row) and needed to get out of bed and pee. After i got back in bed i realised my boobs weren't hurting as much as they have been the past couple of days (i've been in agony with them!) and now of course i have poked and prodded them and come to the conclusion that they're not as sore :cry:

I don't know what is going on with my body anymore, i really don't...i am afraid that it is playing tricks on me. I was feeling full of PMA yesterday and the days before. Now i am due to test tomorrow (approx 14DPO and one month on from the mc) but i am afraid to in case it just throws me into turmoil even more...

Hope everyone else is having a better day :hug:


----------



## dawny690

Girls Im so STUPID and angry with myself, Looks like I might have completely missed OV :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :hissy: :hissy: How stupid is that of me?? VERY GRRRRRR

Sorry just had to rant about my silly self, hope the rest of you are ok? :hugs: xx


----------



## dawny690

Rebaby said:


> Morning/evening ladies...I am having a low day here :cry:
> 
> I woke up at 5am again (4th day in a row) after having a bad, upsetting dream (2nd day in a row) and needed to get out of bed and pee. After i got back in bed i realised my boobs weren't hurting as much as they have been the past couple of days (i've been in agony with them!) and now of course i have poked and prodded them and come to the conclusion that they're not as sore :cry:
> 
> I don't know what is going on with my body anymore, i really don't...i am afraid that it is playing tricks on me. I was feeling full of PMA yesterday and the days before. Now i am due to test tomorrow (approx 14DPO and one month on from the mc) but i am afraid to in case it just throws me into turmoil even more...
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better day :hug:

:hugs: I think most women go through days like that hun, but us mc ladies seem to have more days like that hun, try not to be down remember symptoms come and go ;) :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks hun. I don't think it helps that i am in work now for the next 7 days in a row. Since the mc i have only done 5 shifts (4 nights and then an early shift on monday) and been managing okay but 7 in a row has me feeling a bit daunted. I am tired of pretending (at work) that everything is okay and normal when it isn't. I want to scream!

I'm sorry you think you missed Ov this month hun. Big :hug:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: it must be hard hun, I may not have now talking to a friend who is pg, she had a gush of ewcm like I had she had it at 5dpo roughly and I had it last night which should have been 4dpo so F'X its a sign xxx


----------



## Belle30

Hi girls, just me checking in again! 
Rebaby and Dawny - sorry you've been feeling down / annoyed with yourself!
What you both said has struck a chord with me too - I just think my body is playing tricks on me! I had 3 days of positive opks last week and some ovulation pain-type twinges, which stopped on Sunday. I got a little of what I thought was ewcm, but not much. Then on Monday my boobs were sore and one suddenly looked bigger and a different colour from the other! I also got loads of creamy cm - big globs! yuk, sorry! So I thought I must have ovulated. But my cervix seems to have got higher and softer SINCE Monday - cm is thick but a bit stringy (yuk again!) And I'm struggling to work out if cervix is open or closed - this is my first month of trying to feel for it ! But I think it could be open. Any tips gratefully received!

So now I'm thinking I didn't ovulate at all last week and its just about to happen. Or maybe it's not happening at all this time. Ggggrrrrrr. 

It's so frustrating because dh works away during the week - he can come home but i have to give him some advance warning - and it's so hard to predict this month.

Anyway - I hope you've all got a good dose of PMA today!
Lots of hugs

xx


----------



## toby2

big hugs angel ladies
it is so tough when you are waiting to find out andit is so shit that :witch: and :bfp: bring pretty much the same symptons-how are we supposed to know what is going on??
still cant make my mind up whether to use opks this month or not...


----------



## MissingBubs

Rebaby said:


> Morning/evening ladies...I am having a low day here :cry:
> 
> I woke up at 5am again (4th day in a row) after having a bad, upsetting dream (2nd day in a row) and needed to get out of bed and pee. After i got back in bed i realised my boobs weren't hurting as much as they have been the past couple of days (i've been in agony with them!) and now of course i have poked and prodded them and come to the conclusion that they're not as sore :cry:
> 
> I don't know what is going on with my body anymore, i really don't...i am afraid that it is playing tricks on me. I was feeling full of PMA yesterday and the days before. Now i am due to test tomorrow (approx 14DPO and one month on from the mc) but i am afraid to in case it just throws me into turmoil even more...
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better day :hug:

Oh mate. You have seemed so positive for such a while now. You and your poor body have been through so much. If it will upset you to test then leave it and wait and see. Hopefully you will get a nice surprise. XX
:hug:


----------



## MissingBubs

Dawny, lets hope you caught that little eggy. xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Oh My Angels. :hugs:

Im so sorry all of you are going through this. But always remember and keep it in your head that its not over till that darn ugly :witch: rears her head. :hugs:

OMG. well as iv said before i mc on feb 5th and 2 weeks later or so i had a dream i mc'd a boy BUT i also had a little girl of my own on my lap :) then about 1 or 2 weeks from my dream hubby had a dream that i was preggo with a little girl. 

THEN last night i had a dream that i got a Positive pregnancy test. It was one of those smiley face ones. Where if you get a smiley face then that is a positive. and i got my Smiley face.


----------



## MissingBubs

Tink1o5 said:


> Oh My Angels. :hugs:
> 
> Im so sorry all of you are going through this. But always remember and keep it in your head that its not over till that darn ugly :witch: rears her head. :hugs:
> 
> OMG. well as iv said before i mc on feb 5th and 2 weeks later or so i had a dream i mc'd a boy BUT i also had a little girl of my own on my lap :) then about 1 or 2 weeks from my dream hubby had a dream that i was preggo with a little girl.
> 
> THEN last night i had a dream that i got a Positive pregnancy test. It was one of those smiley face ones. Where if you get a smiley face then that is a positive. and i got my Smiley face.

Never heard of the smiley face tests, but your dream sounds amazing. You best go get one of those tests and see!!


----------



## dawny690

MissingBubs said:


> Dawny, lets hope you caught that little eggy. xx

Thanks hun, ff has taken my ov date away now :hissy: :cry: xx Hope your well hun xx


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> Oh My Angels. :hugs:
> 
> Im so sorry all of you are going through this. But always remember and keep it in your head that its not over till that darn ugly :witch: rears her head. :hugs:
> 
> OMG. well as iv said before i mc on feb 5th and 2 weeks later or so i had a dream i mc'd a boy BUT i also had a little girl of my own on my lap :) then about 1 or 2 weeks from my dream hubby had a dream that i was preggo with a little girl.
> 
> THEN last night i had a dream that i got a Positive pregnancy test. It was one of those smiley face ones. Where if you get a smiley face then that is a positive. and i got my Smiley face.

Sounds good hun, not heard of them tests but think you need to go buy one :happydance: :rofl: :hugs: xx


----------



## MissingBubs

dawny690 said:


> MissingBubs said:
> 
> 
> Dawny, lets hope you caught that little eggy. xx
> 
> Thanks hun, ff has taken my ov date away now :hissy: :cry: xx Hope your well hun xxClick to expand...

Like Tink says, not over until that stupid, ugly, fat, nasty bloody :witch: turns up. I'm ok thanks. Just waiting for next cycle and a new bit of hope. XX
:hug:


----------



## Tink1o5

:rofl: i'v never heard of them either. But i'v never had dreams like this before. And for darn sure hubby has never had a dream like it till now.


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> :rofl: i'v never heard of them either. But i'v never had dreams like this before. And for darn sure hubby has never had a dream like it till now.

:rofl: There definatly must be something in the dream then hun, maybe you should listen to it hun. And funny enough I swear blind my last loss was a boy i just felt it even though everyone thought girl, with the first loss I never really thought about the sex of the baby as I wasnt pg long xx


----------



## Tink1o5

and on top of these dreams i'v been getting weird twinges here and there in the lower ab area. and tingling in my (.)(.)'s . and slightly nauseous


----------



## dawny690

:dance: sounding good tink xx


----------



## Tink1o5

I really hope i caught a healthy sticky one this time. 

When should you get your next AF after a Natural MC. because im still waiting...


----------



## dawny690

My first af after my first mc which was a natural one was 38days hun xx So I would say in the next day if not :test: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

:happydance:

Im trying not to get to excited but its hard, but also i have been gassy just like last time around. :blush:

How dumb would i be to put up a " i Wish" ticker. and date it from the start of my last period being my MC start.?


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> :happydance:
> 
> Im trying not to get to excited but its hard, but also i have been gassy just like last time around. :blush:
> 
> How dumb would i be to put up a " i Wish" ticker. and date it from the start of my last period being my MC start.?

Thats not dumb at all hun :hugs: if you want an "i wish" ticker date it from when af started xx


----------



## Tink1o5

well my last af was December 21st. ?? 

So when should i date it. Because that was my last Af i dont know what to do for a ticker. Would i put it to FEB 4th since that was the first day of bleeding from the MC?


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> well my last af was December 21st. ??
> 
> So when should i date it. Because that was my last Af i dont know what to do for a ticker. Would i put it to FEB 4th since that was the first day of bleeding from the MC?

Yes thats what i mean hun cos when you mc it is like an af so still counts I would put it from the 4th feb hun xx


----------



## Tink1o5

well that would make me 5 weeks an some days. And i just got a negative test 2 or 3 days ago. .... So what does that mean?


----------



## babybuffy84

ok girls need some help TMI warning!!!!!
Have been having faint lines on my ov sticks for the last few days and today i had some clear gooey discharge quite stretchy.Is this a good sign that ovulation is about to come.
thanks girls hope your all ok xx:happydance:


----------



## Tink1o5

Sounds like a go 

Get to :sex: hun

Good Luck i hope this is it for you. :hugs:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh thanks for replying!!! will grab hubby when he gets home :rofl:
How you getting on any more signs yet when are you due to test???


----------



## Tink1o5

:rofl: get raped in plastic rap naked and stand at the door for him :rofl:

well i had another dream that i got a positive preggo test. But i tested 3 days ago and it was negative so i think im going to test next week March 19th. Thats when it will be 6 weeks since the MC. so i think if i dont get AF by then i should test


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh my god he will think its christmas :rofl::rofl:
Oh how weird about the dreams have just flicked back and read v.v.strange all good signs though,but yeah if :witch: hasnt come by next week then do a test.
Oh fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks so much hun

:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Yes I would leave it til 6wks after the mc tink just to be safe then test xxx


----------



## krockwell

But remember, even if you don't get a :bfp: or AF by then, that doesn't mean you're not pregnant. After having a miscarriage your cycle gets all messed up, so you can't depend on any of the numbers/dates you had before the m/c to let you know when you're ovulating or anything. 

:)
BUT
Best of luck!!


----------



## dawny690

krockwell said:


> But remember, even if you don't get a :bfp: or AF by then, that doesn't mean you're not pregnant. After having a miscarriage your cycle gets all messed up, so you can't depend on any of the numbers/dates you had before the m/c to let you know when you're ovulating or anything.
> 
> :)
> BUT
> Best of luck!!

That is true actually even though my af has been forced ff still hasnt detected ov properly, im expecting this cycle to be longer than my normal 28 days xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks for all the help girls. :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Girls:wave:

Sorry I haven't been about alot this week but, been back at work after my 2nd m/c. I only get on BNB first thing in the morning before going to work but, I can get on more at the weekends. Here's alittle bit about me:

Name:- Steph
Age:- 34
Oh's Name and Age:- Matt aged 36
Hobbies:- BNB cross stitch, reading, watching films and, spending time with my lovely OH
Work: In Admin for an Insurance Loss Adjusters
Anything Else You want Us To Know: I don't how I would cope with this TTC journey of mine without the love and support of BNB. You girls are amazing and have helped me stay positive through the trials of the past year of my TTC journey. Thank you all soooooooo much and :hugs::hugs: and baby :dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all

Well, I started using OPK's on Monday which started off a near + as the test line was a few shades lighter than the control line but, the test line has been getting fainter every evening since to the point, where there wasn't a line last night only the control line. We will see what happens I suppose. Hope everyone is ok today. When are we testing?


----------



## Tink1o5

Well shmoo im testing on March 19th. that will be 6 weeks since my MC. So me and Oh are really hoping for a :bfp:


----------



## littlehush

Wow you girls can chat, but us girls are good at that hey :rofl: Its hard to catch up with you all :rofl:

Tink- Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you hun.

Dawny- Hope your cycle sorts it self out so you know where you are, ive been there so many times and it is just nice when af is all back to normal.

Hi steph (shmoo) Hopefully you caught a sticky one.

Well my temps are looking good, even tho im only 5dpo. I have made a promise to myself that im NOT POAS, im going to go by my temps, and if they stay up for at least 18 days then i will test. I am fed up of getting all them very faint lines and evaps and getting my hopes up, just to be disapionted! 

Hope you all have a good day/night xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Wishing you tons of sticky dust littlehush. :hugs:


----------



## Belle30

Hi girls - got everything crossed for all of you!
Littlehush - I'm with you, promised myself no POAS! Just going to wait to see if I get symptoms like last time - then I'll test. If not, then AF will just come and I won't have to see a BFN!
No idea where I am - at my first estimation, could be 6dpo - but then with confusing signals, could be just 1dpo, or could be O'ing today! Or could be no O at all! Really hoping cervix drops in the next couple of days and then I can just try to go with it and not worry about whether we should be bd'ing or not (and poor dh is looking a bit worse for wear...!)

Tink I agree you should wait till 6 weeks, then test again! Good luck xxx


----------



## MissingBubs

I'm with you Belle. Not going to test. Can't bear to see that BFN. Just going to wait for AF and hope for a nice surprise. I will put all of my POAS energy into you ladies testing. I'll be hounding you all to see if you have tested and what the results are!!!! So be warned. XXX


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: I got my ov date back :yipee: :rofl: How sad am I getting excited about that :rofl: and I had a dip in my temp at 4dpo according to ff im now 5dpo :dance: Im so excited I ov'ed :rofl: :happydance: now lets see if the :witch: shows up or not If she doesnt show and temp stays up for 18 days then I will test then xxx


----------



## littlehush

Hey Dawny, so pleased for you hun :happydance: . We are both 5dpo and im also going to wait until :witch: shows up or temps stay high. Here's hoping for us hun

Lots of Sticky :dust::dust: for us all


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> Hey Dawny, so pleased for you hun :happydance: . We are both 5dpo and im also going to wait until :witch: shows up or temps stay high. Here's hoping for us hun
> 
> Lots of Sticky :dust::dust: for us all

:hugs: and sticky :dust: to us all yay bring on the :bfp:'s :dance: :cloud9: xx


----------



## MissingBubs

YEEEEAAAAAAY!!! So pleased for you Dawny. So nice to see you all excited and positive again. Just witing to hear from Rebaby now. She sounded really down in her last post so really hoping she is ok. Big hugs Angel ladies. XXXX


----------



## Rebaby

Wow, i think i have just about caught up with all the news now. Firstly i just want to send everyone some :hug: i was so low yesterday and OH had to dash off to work before me so it was great to be able to come on here and just let it all out, i felt so down.

I am excited you got your Ov date back dawn :happydance: And i am pleased to announce some exciting news of my own...a :bfp: !!!!!!

Up until yesterday morning i would have bet money on being pregnant, but i woke up feeling so sad and convinced that if i tested all i'd see would be a :bfn: in fact after talking to OH he suggested that if seeing a :bfn: would upset me to wait a while before testing.

But this morning we were both awake at 5am again! For what feels like the millionth day in a row now! And i needed to pee and so i thought, oh just go for it. I used a cheapy 25miu test from the chemist that was leftover from last month, and after i took it i barely looked at it, i just went and sat in bed for a couple of minutes and when i got back in the bathroom i had resigned myself to the fact i was only going in there to throw it away and there it was- as clear as day, a shiny :bfp: I didn't know whether to laugh or cry! I said "Well i wasn't expecting that!" so OH came running in saying "What?" and now we're both on :cloud9:

Thankyou all for your support :hugs: i don't know how i'd have made it this far without you all! I hope you don't mind me sticking around here still?


----------



## babybuffy84

oh my god rebaby :happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: CONGRATULATIONS:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## littlehush

CONGRATULATIONS REBABY​:happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo: :bfp::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:
LOTS OF STICKY :dust: TO YOU​


----------



## babybuffy84

oh my god had to reply again am so pleased for you, you have given me hope and am so pleased that you got your :bfp::cry:.
Ok am all welled up thinking of you xxx

Also yeah dawny for getting your ov date back here's to lots more :bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Rebaby said:


> Wow, i think i have just about caught up with all the news now. Firstly i just want to send everyone some :hug: i was so low yesterday and OH had to dash off to work before me so it was great to be able to come on here and just let it all out, i felt so down.
> 
> I am excited you got your Ov date back dawn :happydance: And i am pleased to announce some exciting news of my own...a :bfp: !!!!!!
> 
> Up until yesterday morning i would have bet money on being pregnant, but i woke up feeling so sad and convinced that if i tested all i'd see would be a :bfn: in fact after talking to OH he suggested that if seeing a :bfn: would upset me to wait a while before testing.
> 
> But this morning we were both awake at 5am again! For what feels like the millionth day in a row now! And i needed to pee and so i thought, oh just go for it. I used a cheapy 25miu test from the chemist that was leftover from last month, and after i took it i barely looked at it, i just went and sat in bed for a couple of minutes and when i got back in the bathroom i had resigned myself to the fact i was only going in there to throw it away and there it was- as clear as day, a shiny :bfp: I didn't know whether to laugh or cry! I said "Well i wasn't expecting that!" so OH came running in saying "What?" and now we're both on :cloud9:
> 
> Thankyou all for your support :hugs: i don't know how i'd have made it this far without you all! I hope you don't mind me sticking around here still?

Awwww huni, megag congratulations sweetie im so pleased for you :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Blinkies/PreggyFairy.gif

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Blinkies/sticky.gif

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Blinkies/01Babydustd.gif


----------



## Rebaby

Thank you both so much :hugs: It means so much to have your support. I am also welling up but grinning too!

Baby and sticky dust to us all :dust:

Now i really must go to work! :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

Rebaby said:


> Thank you both so much :hugs: It means so much to have your support. I am also welling up but grinning too!
> 
> Baby and sticky dust to us all :dust:
> 
> Now i really must go to work! :rofl:

Hey huni, friday the 13th is a good lucky day for you and I believe that this bean is for keeps hun xxxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news. Congrats honeybunch xxxx


----------



## littlehush

Just to add...i have changed my view about friday 13th :rofl: It's a lucky day.
:rofl:


----------



## Shazzy

Rebaby congrats!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happyda

Ok you have made me more positive! it can happen!


----------



## LeaArr

Congrats hun! That's awesome news.


----------



## shmoo75

Rebaby - That is the best news I have heard since my m/c on 27/02. :happydance::happydance::happydance: It gives me hope that I could also get a :bfp: 4wks after my m/c which will be 27/03. I have to take a HPT on 19/03 so, I can ring the EPU up and say if its is :bfn: or :bfp: then, I will test again on 27/03 as long as :witch: hasn't shown up that is.


----------



## krockwell

YAY REBABY!!! ::D :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo:
CONGRATS HUNNIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belle30

Congratulations Rebaby!! So happy for you !!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kota

Huge congratulations to you Rebaby!! and lots and lots of sticky dust! Hope you have a very healthy 8 months ahead of you!! Well done! :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

OMG congrats Rebaby. :hugs: :happydance: Im very very very excited for you. 
Have a very happy and healthy sticky 8 months 

And congrats to you Dawny for finally knowing you ovulated :happydance:


----------



## Tink1o5

So for an update those of you who know when your testing please let me know and i will update the first page. Im testing on the 19th. 

Thanks and tons of :hugs: to all


----------



## Tink1o5

By the way :rofl: im very tempted to test today as its been 38 days since the MC bleeding started. ........
i have a 2 pack of first response test.....


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> By the way :rofl: im very tempted to test today as its been 38 days since the MC bleeding started. ........
> i have a 2 pack of first response test.....

:rofl::rofl: what you like huni I would :test: if I was you if af doesnt appear before hand I will be testing 26th march xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Ok im going to update you right now. So you think i should test even though i got a -neg on my test i took on the 9th or 10th...


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> Ok im going to update you right now. So you think i should test even though i got a -neg on my test i took on the 9th or 10th...

Me personally I would but im a poas addict :rofl: it has been 3/4days now hun so maybe it will show up :bfp: now any idea how many dpo you are?? xx


----------



## Tink1o5

I think i ovulated Like February 27th but it could have been earlier. and I have lower back pain, and wierd dull ache in my lower ovary ab area. And when i went to the Rest room earlier and wiped there was White Cm on the TP. But it wasnt thick or chunky it was kinda like milk but a tiny tiny tiny bit thicker...


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> I think i ovulated Like February 27th but it could have been earlier. and I have lower back pain, and wierd dull ache in my lower ovary ab area. And when i went to the Rest room earlier and wiped there was White Cm on the TP. But it wasnt thick or chunky it was kinda like milk but a tiny tiny tiny bit thicker...

So depending what day it is there today you would be 14/15dpo so I would say it should show on a frer now hun xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

its March 13 and its 7 pm ....


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> its March 13 and its 7 pm ....

So you would be 14dpo today then hun, I would defo crack open a frer if it was me but im a poas addict :rofl: :rofl: Really hope you get your :bfp: hun and its a sticky bean xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

well i tested and its just another :bfn: im getting pretty pissed off its been 5 weeks since the MC and im dealing with lower back pain and ovary pains ect all for what.... Nothing. Why cant that stupid :witch: show up already or i get a positive.


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> well i tested and its just another :bfn: im getting pretty pissed off its been 5 weeks since the MC and im dealing with lower back pain and ovary pains ect all for what.... Nothing. Why cant that stupid :witch: show up already or i get a positive.

Oh im so sorry huni :hugs: I was really hoping it would be a :bfp: for you hun xx


----------



## dawny690

https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/109830-omg-im-going-pee-myself.html#post1719836 If you want a laugh girls read this post I did :rofl: xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

:cry: i just dont know if i can take this anymore. :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> :cry: i just dont know if i can take this anymore. :cry:

:hugs: hun I feel bad for encouraging you sweetie, maybe wait a little longer just in case you havent ov'ed yet or ov'ed later than you thought and dont test again til your original date hun, again im sorry im a stick pusher :hug: xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Its ok its not your fault even if you didnt encourage me i still would have tested. Im a Poas addict to


----------



## dawny690

:hug: hun hope its just a late :bfp: for you xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Tink1o5 said:


> :cry: i just dont know if i can take this anymore. :cry:

Sorry you're not having a good day hun :hugs: All your symptoms sound promising so possibly it's just going to be a late :bfp: for you this time? I did read somewhere that a lot of women won't get their :bfp: until around 18DPO (which is why i originally said i'd test on the 17th March...but the HPT got the better of me).

I have everything crossed for you, in fact for all you lovely ladies to be not far behind with the :bfp: 's.

I am just about to head out to work but i wanted to log on and say thankyou all for your lovely replies to my announcement yesterday, now that i have the :bfp: it is straight from one set of worries (am i/aren't i?!) into another (please let it be a sticky!) Had some af style niggles during the day yesterday, on and off, just had time to notice them before they went...i got myself in a bit of a panic of course but reading around it seems cramping can be quite common...so fingers x'd this one is here to stay.

:hug: to all


----------



## Tink1o5

I really hope this is a sticky one for you Rebaby. 

As for me im just mad because im getting pains in my lower abdominal area. And ovary area. And stuff and i just want AF or a :bfp:
Plus this pretty bad lower back pain...


----------



## Kota

Oh Tinks, I know exactly how you feel, I'm on CD34 since first day of MC bleeding and at this stage, would happily take the af just so I know I can start again. Tested yesterday and got a BFN and am pretty sure I'm out for this month, all my 'symptoms' are disappearing and now I'm just a crybaby, which is how I get 2-3days before the :witch:. 
I really hope you get your BFP but if its not meant to be this month then I hope the witch arrives quickly to put you out of your misery and you can move on to a Christmas bubba. :hugs:


----------



## pennypoptart

Hey ladies... can I join your team??!

I had my EPRC on Wednesday just gone... 11/3/09, and although the old hospital said, wait until your first AF, we're going to just about ignore that!! Although, I have said that until my first AF, I am not going to do OPKs, or temp. charting... as just want a month of enjoying my hubby whenever! If AF shows up in 4-6 weeks time, then will start all that malarky again!

Am still bleeding a little, so wait for all that to stop before we get on with the BD!

So, about me...
Name:- Penny
Age:- 27
Oh's Name and Age:- Mr.C (!), and 27
Hobbies:- Gym-bunny, holidays, cooking, reading, cinema, singing.
Work: Construction Project Manager.

I see rebaby got a BFP! I'm so pleased as this gives me hope!


----------



## Tink1o5

:hi: Penny 
Your very welcome to join.


----------



## shmoo75

Welcome to the gang Penny :wave: Hope your stay with us is short and sweet as, I hope it is for all of us.

Tink - Hun I know exactly how you feel. After my 1st m/c I was a wreck waiting for AF as, we had decided to wait until then to start TTC again, I was getting so impatient. AF arrived on CD36 so, from 1st day of m/c as CD1 I had a 35 day cycle, it can take anything upto 8wks for you to get your 1st AF. Try not to beat yourself up too much hun, AF will arrive or, you will get a :bfp: its not easy so, just try and relax and think about it constantly. Easier said then done I know. Also, be prepared for your cycles to be messed up. Eventhough we were only pg for a few wks it can still really mess you about! My cycles after my 1st m/c in order were: 35, 42, 39, 21, 41, 43, then found out I was pg on CD38 of next cycle.:hugs::hugs: to you hun

Well, me and OH are TTC again started last Friday which, is when the bleeding had stopped. I have done a HPT this am and it :bfn: so, when I test on Thursday and by some miricle it is a :bfp: I will know it is a brand spanking new one or, that it will probably be :bfn: again. I did another OPK last night and, there wasn't even the faintest of faint test line so, I have either OV'd already on Sunday or Monday or, my body is playing tricks on me. Will just keep :sex: as much as possible until I get :witch: or :bfp: 

Tink I plan on testing on 27/03 as that will be CD29 for me(just incase by some miracle my body has gone back to normal this time doubt it but, you never know!!!!)


----------



## littlehush

Welcome Penny :hi:

aww tink- we have all been there/here and know how you feel. And as shmoo said it can really mess your cycles up. Try not to lose hope hun, and try to stay positive, i know harder said than done, but stress may not help things. I always found it easier by keeping myself busy, like a hobby or something. Thinking of you hun and hope you get an answer soon hun :hugs:

Im now 6dpo, temps have been the same temp for 3 days now and i have been having lots of af like cramps, im dry below (sorry tmi) and having headaches. But to be honest i have had these feeling before and it came to nothing. So really the only thing i can do is wait for :witch: to show or hopefully temps stay high!!


----------



## krockwell

Well ladies, instead of posting a huge reply like I have in my journo (link in my siggy if you'd like to read more of the details) I'm just going to say that
I didn't get the answers I was looking for at the Dr, have to go back in 2 weeks! 
:hissy: :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## dawny690

krockwell said:


> Well ladies, instead of posting a huge reply like I have in my journo (link in my siggy if you'd like to read more of the details) I'm just going to say that
> I didn't get the answers I was looking for at the Dr, have to go back in 2 weeks!
> :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:

Im so sorry you didnt get the answers you were looking for huni :hug: xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Krockwell - i am sorry you didn't get the answers you were hoping for from the Dr's. Will have a look in your journo in a mo :hugs::hugs:

I have just been to see my GP and, eventhough I have only had 2 m/c's he is writing a referral to Gyne and, I am also going for blood tests so, they will have the results of these should they choose to investigate. For now will keep up the :sex:athron


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome Penny, i am sorry for your loss :hugs:



krockwell said:


> Well ladies, instead of posting a huge reply like I have in my journo (link in my siggy if you'd like to read more of the details) I'm just going to say that
> I didn't get the answers I was looking for at the Dr, have to go back in 2 weeks!
> :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:

I've just been reading your journal hun and i'm sorry you're still no closer to an answer, it must be so frustrating for you right now. I hope that they don't keep you waiting much longer :hug:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh crockwell am sorry you didnt get the anwsers you were looking for :hugs:.
Well im cd22 counting from the day i had my D&C am not sure if i have ovulated or not have been getting faint lines on my ov's and a bit of icky discharge but havent had my big lines yet.Hope everyone is doing ok and your all having a nice weekend.

Also welcome Penny:hi:
Oh and heres a bit about myself too--
Name:- Lisa
Age:- 25
Oh's Name and Age:- Stephen and 39
Hobbies:- BNB,reading,facebook!!,cooking,music,eating!!!
Work: First class hostess aka trolley dolly!!:happydance:


----------



## dawny690

babybuffy84 said:


> Oh crockwell am sorry you didnt get the anwsers you were looking for :hugs:.
> Well im cd22 counting from the day i had my D&C am not sure if i have ovulated or not have been getting faint lines on my ov's and a bit of icky discharge but havent had my big lines yet.Hope everyone is doing ok and your all having a nice weekend.
> 
> Also welcome Penny:hi:
> Oh and heres a bit about myself too--
> Name:- Lisa
> Age:- 25
> Oh's Name and Age:- Stephen and 39
> Hobbies:- BNB,reading,facebook!!,cooking,music,eating!!!
> Work: First class hostess aka trolley dolly!!:happydance:

:hi: Lisa, thanks for adding me on facebook, and without sounding like a wierdo or a lesbian can I just say WOW your gorgeous Im not jealous much :blush: your going to be such a yummy mummy :dance: x


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks for all the support ladies. 

Well last night i had another dream that i got a :bfp: on a Plus test this time...
And after i got my positive later in the dream i had a nicely shapen bump. (very cute bump might i add)


----------



## Rebaby

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Tink1o5

Well i put how i was in the post right above yours :)


----------



## Kota

Morning all, 
All good over here, not really sure where I am, before my m/c, my cycle was about 32days with a 15day LP. based on when I thought I ovulated, the :witch:would be due today, but no signs of her, or a bfp. 

Does anyone know how the mc affects your LP?? If I was reg 15dpo before the mc would that remain the same now?? 

Hope everyone is well!

Tinks - Hope your dream comes true!


----------



## pennypoptart

Morning ladies, thanks for the warm welcome!!
I had my EPRC last Wednesday, and the bleeding has drizzled out to just a tiny bit of brown discharge (sorry... tmi!!).

When can I get back down to the BD? I am really in need of some nookie!! I don't want to get an infection though. How long did you ladies leave it before activities resumed??!?! :blush:


----------



## Tink1o5

I started as soon as the bleeding stopped they say to wait at least 1 cycle though. BUT i believe its really up to when you feel up to it hun. and how your body is feeling...


----------



## chanel

morning ladies, i wonder if i might join this team?

I had an erpc on the 3rd November 2008 following a mmc at 12wks, waited a whole 8wks until the :witch: returned and have been trying again since january.

My cycles have been pretty messed up since the mmc 56days, 21days,33days and now 21days again. Have just started temping as of last cycle and am currently on CD2 of a new cycle. Last month as i ovd at CD10 so i doubt very much we had enough nookie to warrant a :bfp:, well we only did it the once before hand :blush:... hasn't stopped me wishing and a hoping for the rest of the month mind you.

Anyways, new cycle for me although for this one i think i am out as DH is working away for the next few weeks :hissy:... and this is the last month for a 2009 baby. Oh well a 2010baby it is.

Good luck to you all and i look forward to reading about your :bfp: very soon.


----------



## Tink1o5

:hi:

:hugs: very sorry about your losses hun. Your very welcome to join.


----------



## dawny690

:hi: to the new girls sorry for your losses :hugs: :dust: for this cycle


----------



## dawny690

You still getting them dreams tink? I really hope they mean your in for your :bfp: hun xxx


----------



## dawny690

Rebaby, :hugs: how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? xxx


----------



## littlehush

Welcome to the new girls. Sorry for your losses :hugs:

Tink- Hope all them dreams are a good sign.
Dawny- You chart still looking good hun
Rebaby- How are you?
Penny- I would start trying again when you feel ready hun. Sometimes i started straight away and other times i have waiting for a while. I learnt that you can have a lot of fun without actual intercourse (tmi) :rofl:

Oh 7 dpo and my temp went up today, doesnt really mean anything but i got excited for no reason :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> Welcome to the new girls. Sorry for your losses :hugs:
> 
> Tink- Hope all them dreams are a good sign.
> Dawny- You chart still looking good hun
> Rebaby- How are you?
> Penny- I would start trying again when you feel ready hun. Sometimes i started straight away and other times i have waiting for a while. I learnt that you can have a lot of fun without actual intercourse (tmi) :rofl:
> 
> Oh 7 dpo and my temp went up today, doesnt really mean anything but i got excited for no reason :rofl:

Thanks hun, lets hope we and tink are the next to graduate from here :dance: Mind you I will still stay here as wont feel happy til I have a scan :hugs: your chart looks fab hun xx


----------



## littlehush

dawny690 said:


> Thanks hun, lets hope we and tink are the next to graduate from here :dance: Mind you I will still stay here as wont feel happy til I have a scan :hugs: your chart looks fab hun xx

Lets hope hey hun...PMA!!
I know what you mean about scan, i have been told that i'll need a 6 week scan if pg to rule out ectopic as im high risk. I supose its a good thing but i would be devastated if eveything was fine then i had mc. So far tho my mc's have been at 5 weeks, so if i did see something at 6 weeks that would be great...oh its all confusing!

Random question dawny...How you getting on with the new facebook layout..i cant find a thing!! :rofl: The old one was fine!


----------



## babybuffy84

Morning girls oh the sun is out today and its cheered me up!!!:happydance:
Plus only 8 days till holiday oh i cant wait to get away this is a well deserved hol for me and OH.
Oh dawny thanks :blush:,bless you your a stunner too!!!!!Am sure we will all be yummy mummys together:happydance:
Also welcome chanel sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, lets hope we and tink are the next to graduate from here :dance: Mind you I will still stay here as wont feel happy til I have a scan :hugs: your chart looks fab hun xx
> 
> Lets hope hey hun...PMA!!
> I know what you mean about scan, i have been told that i'll need a 6 week scan if pg to rule out ectopic as im high risk. I supose its a good thing but i would be devastated if eveything was fine then i had mc. So far tho my mc's have been at 5 weeks, so if i did see something at 6 weeks that would be great...oh its all confusing!
> 
> Random question dawny...How you getting on with the new facebook layout..i cant find a thing!! :rofl: The old one was fine!Click to expand...

I got told with my last mc the next time i am preg I get an early scan to check it out as my first i lost at 5wks the second no one knows how far gone I was due to my body absorbing the baby when it died and carried on as if it was preg, so I will have a scan done about 6wks ish to check everything is ok will be happy to see a healthy little bean to be honest. Facebook's new layout is complete rubbish cant get on with it at all :rofl: xx


----------



## dan-o

Ohhh, can I join? :D


----------



## dawny690

dan-o said:


> Ohhh, can I join? :D

Of course you can Dan-O hun :hugs: silly question how are you? xx


----------



## littlehush

Of course you can hun :hi:
Sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

dawny690 said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh, can I join? :D
> 
> Of course you can Dan-O hun :hugs: silly question how are you? xxClick to expand...

Hi Dawny :) Yeah I'm fine actually, better than I thought I'd be. Just waiting for that BFN so we can get off the mark. 
Hope it doesnt take long, I'm deffo mentally ready to start over already!! :D xx


----------



## dawny690

dan-o said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh, can I join? :D
> 
> Of course you can Dan-O hun :hugs: silly question how are you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Dawny :) Yeah I'm fine actually, better than I thought I'd be. Just waiting for that BFN so we can get off the mark.
> Hope it doesnt take long, I'm deffo mentally ready to start over already!! :D xxClick to expand...

Awww hun :hugs: you not got a bfn yet? Are you going to ttc straight away once you have the all clear?? xxx


----------



## dan-o

dawny690 said:


> Are you going to ttc straight away once you have the all clear?? xxx

You bet!!!!!! As soon as possible!!! :spermy:


----------



## dawny690

dan-o said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Are you going to ttc straight away once you have the all clear?? xxx
> 
> You bet!!!!!! As soon as possible!!! :spermy:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :happydance: You go girly and I wish you a sticky :bfp: for this time :hugs: :bunny: xxx


----------



## RobenR

I have an odd question for you ladies,

After your m/c - it's been 5 weeks since ours - has anyone felt absolutely self conscious about their body? I'm at the point where my DH is not allowed to see me without some kind of clothing on my body - at all times. I'm trying to get my pre-baby body back but in the meantime I have a larger belly and wider hips that have made me paranoid which doesn't help when you're TTC again.

Or am I a freak?


----------



## dawny690

RobenR said:


> I have an odd question for you ladies,
> 
> After your m/c - it's been 5 weeks since ours - has anyone felt absolutely self conscious about their body? I'm at the point where my DH is not allowed to see me without some kind of clothing on my body - at all times. I'm trying to get my pre-baby body back but in the meantime I have a larger belly and wider hips that have made me paranoid which doesn't help when you're TTC again.
> 
> Or am I a freak?

Your not a freak hun :hugs: hope you get your pre baby body back soon xxx


----------



## Razcox

Hello to all the new ladies! Sorry for you losses but welcome to the team, we have a great bunch of ladies here and it does really help to have this support xxx

Well last night was a bit tough i was watching one tree hill season 6 and one of the characters finds out she is pregnant and is thrilled about it. This one scene was just a bit too much where the guy was kissing her tummy and she was beaming down at him. Struck to close to home and i bust into tears :( DH was so sweet and just hugged me and said it will happen for us again, felt a bit silly after . . . . 

But still today is another day and we took the dogs for a lovely walk in the sunshine and i felt really happy again. Also feeling really excited about this month, got a +opk yesterday and today i have EWCM and some bleeding/spotting. Now the only other time i had bleeding around the time OV was due was last cycle and i got that :bfp: so i really think we could do it again this month :happydance: . . . . It just seems right somehow. Its very early for me as i am only on CD 12 but i guess its a result of the MC playing with my cycles. Most women seem to have longer ones but just to be different it seems mine is going to be shorter. Still i guess thats about right for my body it never goes as planned! :rofl; We BD'ed last night with preseed and i will make sure to do it again tonight and tomorrow. The troops are being sent in!


----------



## pennypoptart

Razcox, I love the idea of troops :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: !!! I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for you x

I have to agree about the sunshine! I have been for a walk this morning, and am just about to go running with a friend. 

RobenR, I'm with you on the body thing... not that we've got back down to BD yet, as still bleeding after EPRC... but even though my baby only got to 6w4d, I was eating for two! Put on about 5 pounds eeek!! So, am starting a fitness regime. I'm only 5'2, so any extra weight I put on, I look like a roly-poly weeble ball!

Have a lovely evening girlies. I'm a little stressed as going back to work tomorrow for the first time after MC. Not really too sure how I'm going to be, or react to my pregnant colleague who sits next to me! Got to be positive though!


----------



## Rebaby

Aww i hope work goes ok tomorrow penny, i was really anxious about going back, and it took me a few shifts to get back into the swing of things but then i started to enjoy it again.

I am doing okay, still very anxious, i have made an appointment with a midwife at my GP practice for Thursday, as i want to ask her about the possibility of an early scan. I have been having quite a few symptoms, since before my :bfp: really, my boobs being the main one, also tired, constipated, bloated, emotional, lots of CM, vivid dreams and waking up in the night to pee. They seem to come and go though, certainly my boobs vary in how much they hurt, which obviously sends me into a panic. I have been having some mild af like cramps on and off too for the past couple of days, they come and go as well. I didn't have any cramping with my MC until it was well under way but still of course it worries me. In fact there isn't really a minute of the day i am not worrying about something. I am still ecstatic though.

We're not planning to tell many people for quite a while yet, but we're telling OH's Mum tonight, and possibly my best friend and Mum too.

Are you planning to test again any time soon tink? Keep up the BDing (and PMA!) ladies...i can't wait to have some more team angels get their well-deserved :bfp: 's


----------



## babybuffy84

Evening all,

Hope your all doing ok, oh Penny i hope your first day back goes ok,crikey i have been off work for 3 weeks since my M/C and just got signed off for another 3 weeks by the doc but am defo planning to go back after that.Am going away next week so am hoping i come back with the old Lisa and leave the unhappy Lisa there :rofl:

I finally got my postitve ov today after getting a few faint for the last few days the line was so much darker than the control line so like razcox said we are sending in the troops too :rofl::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: hubby is off after today for 3 days too what good timing :happydance:.

Ok beeter go have a ton of :laundry: and a ton of :iron: to do so thats my night planned lucky me!!!
Lisa xxx


----------



## toby2

hey there, hope everyone is ok?have visitors this weekend so have been banned from here!!
Big congrats rebaby
hello to all the new members
:dust::dust:
all round!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Wow BabyBuffy 6wks off work. Your not going to want to go back! Have fun ironing and stuff I am getting ready to watch Supernatural on ITV2. I love horror and sci fi

Well, my only +OPK was on Monday and the last few days I have had no 2nd line what so ever not even a really faint one! I haven't had any EWCM but, the last couple of days I have had creamy cm so, maybe I did OV on CD11 which, would be really early for me. Oh well, I will keep up :sex: might go for the 2nd one of the day tonight :rofl::rofl: whilst OH is more than willing I will make the most of it. Here's to more :bfp: by Easter


----------



## Tink1o5

well sounds like a lot of you ladies are doing well. :hugs:

Of Course your welcome to join dan-o. you know better then to ask that :rofl:

as for me im thinking of testing again with FMU because everytime i tested it was like 8pm or later...


----------



## Tink1o5

Well i tested with FMU and its a BFN i guess im just out.... :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Kota

Tink1o5 said:


> Well i tested with FMU and its a BFN i guess im just out.... :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

You're not out until the :witch: arrives Tinks!!


----------



## Tink1o5

well i'v lost all hope. I feel like a failure....


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> well i'v lost all hope. I feel like a failure....

Your not a failure huni, somtimes it takes a while to get a bfp with my last pg although it wasnt healthy i do know a few others that do have healthy pregnancies for getting a bfp at sometimes as late as 20dpo xx


----------



## krockwell

Tink1o5 said:


> well i'v lost all hope. I feel like a failure....

Hun, you are NOT a failure. M/c mess with your cycles more then you know. Don't let it bother you that you've gotten a :bfn:. You could still be in the running, and some women don't get pregnant right after their m/c, it takes some a few cycles to get back to a normal ovulatory cycle.

Please don't lose hope darling :hugs:
Stray strong, we love you!! :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks for the support ladies,
I have had such a bad new year already.. in january i was looking for my mom who i havent seen since 3rd grade ( mind you that was only for a 1 day visit), So in january i found my aunt ( my moms sister) and she told me my mom passed away in September of 2008. Then feburary 24th i Got a call from my brothers social worker ( he was in a disabled group home because he had cornelia de lang syndrom) and he passed away february 21st 2009.

So all in all this is what has happend
february 25th 2006 i lost my dad (i was 16 at the time)
September 2008 my mom passed away
february 5th 2009 i had my MC
and February 21st 2009 my only Full Blood brother Passed away......


----------



## krockwell

Tink1o5 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies,
> I have had such a bad new year already.. in january i was looking for my mom who i havent seen since 3rd grade ( mind you that was only for a 1 day visit), So in january i found my aunt ( my moms sister) and she told me my mom passed away in September of 2008. Then feburary 24th i Got a call from my brothers social worker ( he was in a disabled group home because he had cornelia de lang syndrom) and he passed away february 21st 2009.
> 
> So all in all this is what has happend
> february 25th 2006 i lost my dad (i was 16 at the time)
> September 2008 my mom passed away
> february 5th 2009 i had my MC
> and February 21st 2009 my only Full Blood brother Passed away......

So sorry hunnie. :hugs: :hugs: 
I know you'll be getting your :bfp: soon. I can feel it.
Although it probably feels like the world is crashing down around you... things will get better. :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks so much hun. I really appreciate the compassion. Im going to try not to focus so much on the "baby" aspect of things because i dont think its helping any....

and im hoping you get the answers you want soon hun. it must be hard...


----------



## shmoo75

Tink - :hugs::hugs: to you hun. I am so sorry for all your losses:hugs::hugs: Try not to beat yourself up too much over not having a :bfp: straight away. I took 7mths to fall pg again. I know I m/c this one as well but, that doesn't mean you will m/c again. I am trying again as, me & OH are now more determined to have our dream.


----------



## toby2

:hug: tinks, schmoo and krock
Its rubbish tink i know, i really though i my get a :bfp: straight away abut i didnt, i guess it really is a case of when the right time comes, it will happen-just wish the waiting wasnt so tough for us all?


----------



## Razcox

I was sure i was OVing yesterday and expected my temps to go up this morning. My CP was high i had a bit of spotting and pain so we :sex: last night and on Sat night. Well before i went to bed my CP was really low (still open) and i got a -OPK this morning, but more bleeding and my temps are still low . . . Now i have no idea if i have OVed or not. Oh well i will keep charting, using OPKs and lots :sex: of just in case!! Has anyone else had this after a MC?

Tinks: Sorry you are having such a rough time lots of :hug: coming your way.


----------



## Shazzy

Afternoon everyone!

Well af arrive for me Sunday :hissy: So its cd2 for me and going for that Xmas baby!

Rebaby enjoy this pregnancy, dont let the past m/c spoil your joy! i know easier said than done!

Tink :hug: i do hope that :bfp: will arrive for you!


----------



## Tink1o5

well my BB's hurt today... oddly enough but im not getting my hopes up anymore. whatever happens.... happens


----------



## shmoo75

Razcox - try not to worry hun. I gave up charting ages ago as, I wasn't sleeping very well and, I had a few infections so gave up and, just listened to my body and, the cycle I did that I fell pg! 

Well, I have been peeing for England today!!!!!!!!!!!! Started on Friday actually and over the weekend but, I have really noticed it today at work!!!! Woke up at 3;50am wanting to pee, didn't as was so tired I went back to sleep, woke up at 5:15am and I had no choice but to go, got up at 6:30am and had to pee again, pee'd again at 7:55 just before I walked out the door to work, pee'd at 9am when I got to work and have been going every 40mins - an hr!!!! I Didn't have anything else to drink last night after 7pm and, went to bed at 10pm, had a cuppa 1st thing this morning, have had 1 more cuppa at work today, an OJ, oxtail soup and 1lt of water drank throughout the day!!! When I'm not preggers I never pee like this it is only when I am that I pee like its the latest fashion!!!! Also, my (.)(.)'s have been hurting/aching at random times today. Testing Thursday as, I have to let the EPU know if it is :bfn: or :bfp: I tested on Sat which was :bfn: so, if its :bfp: on thursday it should be a new :bfp: and not left over hormones from the m/c I had on 27/02. I am trying not to get my hopes up as, I am thinking my body is playing horrible mind games on me.


----------



## Tink1o5

Well shmoo i really hope that you get your :bfp:

my boobs have also been hurting but its kinda only the left one. Is that weird?


----------



## pennypoptart

Evening ladies! I had my first day at work today... it was F-I-N-E... I got a bit worked up last night, and thought it was going to be horrid. But it wasn't. My colleagues are lovely. I am a very lucky girl. 

About a million emails to catch up on, but hey ho.

I'll find out tomorrow if I get a payrise on the basis of my annual performance. Will you all keep your fingers and toes crossed for me please- I promise I've worked very hard this year!!

Well, just when I think the bleeding from my EPRC (last Wed), seems to be subsiding, a new lot of blood appears. Grrr. I'm not that interested in baby making just yet (think it would be overly optimistic to presume OV 6 days post EPRC!!), but really need to have some bedroom action soon!! Sorry if TMI!

Tink, hope you're feeling better soon, you're not a failure. You're body has had top trauma recently, please don't be too hard on yourself. Shmoo75, got my fingers crossed- BRING ON THURSDAY!

Big :hug: to everyone!

P x


----------



## littlehush

hey girls

aww tink hun :hugs:, you are not a failure! I really hope you feel better soon darling, its alot for the body to handle, let alone mentally. I have been up and down with my mc's, like i think we all have. Just rembember you are not alone hun.

Shazzy- Good luck for this cycle hun

Razcox- Hopefully your temps will rise tomorrow, dont give up hope.

Shmoo- Good luck for thursday hun.

Hope everyone is ok?!

Well with me, my temps are still rising! But not getting excited yet (well maybe a little) but it is soo early still, only 8dpo!

xxx


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> hey girls
> 
> aww tink hun :hugs:, you are not a failure! I really hope you feel better soon darling, its alot for the body to handle, let alone mentally. I have been up and down with my mc's, like i think we all have. Just rembember you are not alone hun.
> 
> Shazzy- Good luck for this cycle hun
> 
> Razcox- Hopefully your temps will rise tomorrow, dont give up hope.
> 
> Shmoo- Good luck for thursday hun.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?!
> 
> Well with me, my temps are still rising! But not getting excited yet (well maybe a little) but it is soo early still, only 8dpo!
> 
> xxx

Wow your chart looks great and we are the same dpo hehe, mine doesnt look as good though :( :hugs: to us all, I have had a bit of a low day today xx


----------



## littlehush

Dawny :hugs::hugs: your chart is still looking good hun, dont you give up yet girlie. I just expecting my temps to drop in the next day or so, but im not losing my pma! hehe

Here is lots of sticky baby :dust: to us xx


----------



## dawny690

I just dont know how much more I can take you know? :hugs: xx


----------



## babybuffy84

Hullooo,,
Oh tink your so not a failure am sending lots of :hug:

Penny- am glad your first day back went well will keep everything crossed for you that you get your pay rise (well not everything crossed ):rofl:

Shmoo- Good luck for thursday fingers crossed you get your :bfp:

Littlehush - That sounds positive fingers crossed for you :happydance: 

Dawny - Am sorry your not having a good day am sending you some :hug:

Shazzy- Think positive and here's to a christmas baby!!!

I posted some pics off my OPK tests up today to get some opinions on them and the people that have replies ae saying they look good so i hope this will be our month am keeping the hubby busy he must think its christmas bless him:rofl:

Hope everyone is doing ok otherwise xx


----------



## littlehush

Dawny- I do know hun :hugs: . After every mc i have had, i swore that i didnt want to try again, it was just too much. But it does get easier, i know that sounds easier said then done, but believe me it does. You will never forget what you have been through, you just learn to move on. Maybe take some time out of trying, i did a few times, and it did help. It is hard because you just crave to try again and have a baby, but you have to be mentally ready. Stress is one thing you dont wont. It is a real hard thing to deal with, and everyone is different, and cope differently. You will be fine hun, we are all here :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

:hug: to dawn and tink, i'm sorry you're both having a rough day :hugs: you've both been through so much, i really hope your :bfp:'s aren't far away. And i'm sorry the :witch: got you shazzy :cry:

Glad your 1st day back at work went ok penny, and that your temps are good littlehush.

Good luck to shmoo, i will have my fingers crossed for you.

I am knackered but happy. Counting down the minutes until my midwife appointment so i can bombard her with all my questions and worries!


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: to you to rebaby hope she listens to you huni xx


----------



## dawny690

Just thought I would tell you all somthing very un exciting for you but wierd for me :lol: I just watched the film Bruce Almighty (have seen the film loads of times before) and I was in :cry: watching the end bits of it, and I have never cried at it before and like I said have seen it a few times before just a bit of random information for you all :lol: :hugs: Ohhhh and I have spots :blush: and I never normally get them ( and I do wash :lol: ) xx


----------



## Tink1o5

:happydance: dawn

I thinks someones :bfp: isnt far away :hugs:

whats wierd for me is that i LOVE sweets but lately i just dont want them. They sound and taste Icky to me... theres my bit of usefull info. :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> :happydance: dawn
> 
> I thinks someones :bfp: isnt far away :hugs:
> 
> whats wierd for me is that i LOVE sweets but lately i just dont want them. They sound and taste Icky to me... theres my bit of usefull info. :rofl:

:happydance: I think you will be joining me :dance: :hugs: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

I hope so. :happydance:

I hope this is a lucky thread and we all get our :bfp: very soon!


----------



## shmoo75

Penny - Glad your 1st day back at work went well and, my fingers are crossed for you that you get yoiur pay rise

Shazzy - Sorry :witch: got you FX that this new cycle ends in a :bfp: for you

Rebaby - Hope your midwife appointment goes well on Thursday

Tink & Dawny - How you both today? Hope you are both feeling abit better today

I got in yesterday and, there was a voicemail message from the community midwives at the hospital and, I had my dating scan letter through!!:shock::saywhat: This is what I like to see the EPU and Maternity talking to each other. I will wait until Thursday to phone and cancel anything.


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Sorry i've been AWOL for a while needed some time to get my head together. I think I've finally got my head around what's happened and have been trying to be "normal" whatever "normal" really is. 
I'm going to see my dr this week and see if she'll agree to send me back to work on a gradual return basis so i can get back to life!


----------



## Tink1o5

I hope all works out for you aflight. I know its hard but it will get better.. :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

I called my boss today to see if i could go back on a gradual return basis and as long as my dr agrees that's fine so i called a friend at work to tell her and she's been through all my stuff and practically had a go at me (i'm not the most tidy person) said i'd left stuff unactioned since december which is not like me at all and that i need to get it sorted as soon as i come back ARGH just what i needed to hear!


----------



## dawny690

Morning girls, I am feeling better emotionally, I feel a bit :sick: not sure why though :hugs: to us all xx


----------



## littlehush

Hey girls

Glad your feeling better today dawny :hug:

aflight- hope all goes well at work

Tink- How are you today hun :hugs:

Im not losing hope, but i kinda am. Temp drop today, even tho its not much of a drop. I have lots of cramps, some quite bad, and backache, so i think :witch: is on her way. Just have to see what my temp does tomorrow.
Oh i hate all this waiting. xx


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Glad your feeling better today dawny :hug:
> 
> aflight- hope all goes well at work
> 
> Tink- How are you today hun :hugs:
> 
> Im not losing hope, but i kinda am. Temp drop today, even tho its not much of a drop. I have lots of cramps, some quite bad, and backache, so i think :witch: is on her way. Just have to see what my temp does tomorrow.
> Oh i hate all this waiting. xx

Thats not a huge drop huni your still in with a change its not over til the :witch: arrives hun :hugs: hope she doesnt though hun xx


----------



## krockwell

Morning ladies. Feeling way down and depressed... *sigh*
Can't wait to be back on the TTC front of things... feel like this is endless. ugh. :( Constantly waiting, no answers. frig. I hate the medical system.


----------



## toby2

big hugs angel ladies:hug::hug:
there are tims when this all seems never ending hey?
krockwell i hope you get your answers soon my lovely,hang on in there
i am ok today despite being asked by six different people at work today (parents not colleagues) when i will be having my next child.....
bd has comenced for me and i have also booked a reflexology session for next week-she got my labour started when i was over due with my little boy so am hoping she can get my baby started this time!


----------



## Kota

Evening ladies, glad to hear you're feeling a bit better Dawney, and :hug: for yous Krockwell. The medical system can be so draining. 

All's good here, tested this morning on my set date, so 5+1wks from my m/c and got a BFN. did get a massive jump in my temp this morning though which was a bit strange. Still no sign of witch though so will continue to wait and if nothing will test again next Tuesday. Back to counting down I guess.


----------



## Belle30

Hi ladies

Hope you're all feeling ok. 
Krockwell - ok, so you're obviously not feeling ok! But I hope it passes soon and you can see the light at the end of the tunnel... i keep telling dh that it seems like the days are passing sooooo slooooowly and he says i shouldn't wish my time away - but I can't help it! 

Aflight that's so mean of your workmate! It's hardly surprising that you've done something out of character after what you've been going through. Just don't think about your pile of paperwork until you're back in the office - it can damn well wait! A gradual return to work sounds good - don't push yourself before you feel ready.

Littlehush - don't give up hope yet! Dunno about you, but I had awful AF type cramps right before my BFP, so it doesn't necessarily mean AF. Neither does a little temp drop. 

Dawny - glad to hear you're feeling a bit better. 

Shmoo - EPU and maternity talk to each other?? Nooo, that would be far too sensible. aaarggghhh!

Well I've had a crap day. Me and dh had a hair analysis done to check vitamin and mineral and toxic metal levels. Mine were pretty much ok, except for a slight zinc deficiency. My dh's lead levels were astronomically high. OK, so he works with the stuff, but we weren't expecting them to be that high. He has blood tests every 6 months for his lead levels and they've never been high compared with other people he works with. The snooty, militant old bag who writes the report on the results is basically convinced that if your lead levels are high you may as well resign yourself to infertility - and she wouldn't listen to anything we said. I told her we got pregnant straight away so dh's sperm MUST be good enough for that, and she just said yes but it wasn't viable and under no circumstances must you try again until his lead levels are normal. But my gp says under no circumstances should i listen to her or buy any supplements as we have proved we can do it, and the m/c was just bad luck. So I don't know who to believe or what to do, and I'm just stressing myself and dh out by obsessing over it. 

Oh and despite the fact that I have thought I have ovulated on about 9 occasions over the past 3 weeks, I am now SURE I ovulated Saturday! So now officially in the 2ww! Although not holding out much hope as we only bd last Tues and Friday and that was it cos I thought I had already ovulated. Typical. 

O sorry, look, i'm writing another novel. Rant over!

Good luck everyone xxxxxx big big :hug:


----------



## Belle30

Toby - hope the reflexology works for you! Let me know and I might have a go myself!

Kota - sorry for your BFN - but it's not over until AF shows her evil face! Sod vitamin B6 and zinc and selenium - why can't someone invent a patience pill?? (I've already given up on the pregnancy pill dream...)


----------



## babybuffy84

Evening all,

Oh dawny hope the sicky feeling is a good sign!!!!
Crockwell am sorry your not having a good day here lots of :hug: for you i hate !!!! the stupid medical system there so full of rubbish sometimes!!!

Well im officially on the 2ww now had my positive opk on monday and one on sunday so made sure we covered bases just hope we had enough :sex: This maybe a bit off a TMI question but we only did the deed once a day but every day do you think thats enough???:blush:
Just not sure when to test we are away next week from monday until friday so thinking i might test on saturday morning when i get back and relax and chill whilst we are away and not stress about it (if i can)!!!

Hope everyone is well otherwise :hug:


----------



## dawny690

I hope its enough for you babybuffy :hugs:

Ohhhhh and warning TMI coming up do not read if your eating please...........................















......... :blush: It took me 10 minutes earlier to go for a poo :blush: Im never normally like that :shock: xxx


----------



## Belle30

babybuffy84 said:


> Well im officially on the 2ww now had my positive opk on monday and one on sunday so made sure we covered bases just hope we had enough :sex: This maybe a bit off a TMI question but we only did the deed once a day but every day do you think thats enough???:blush:

Buffy I think that definitely sounds like enough bd, so best of luck! 

Dawny - def sounds like a good sign to me!! any more symptoms?

xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Well :hi: girls im kinda pissed off this morning because as you all know i lost my Dad when i was 16 (back in February of 2006) and last night i had a dream that he passed away in my arms. I just kept telling him i loved him.. and he was gone...
:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Belle30 said:


> Buffy I think that definitely sounds like enough bd, so best of luck!
> 
> Dawny - def sounds like a good sign to me!! any more symptoms?
> 
> xx

I've gone off sweets, thirsty, constipated, sore boobs, slightly increased temp, increased cm, felt :sick: this morning slight twinges simular to af type twinges hot, forgetful :blush: thats about it at the mo xxx


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> Well :hi: girls im kinda pissed off this morning because as you all know i lost my Dad when i was 16 (back in February of 2006) and last night i had a dream that he passed away in my arms. I just kept telling him i loved him.. and he was gone...
> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: so sorry you had a horrible dream huni :hugs: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks Dawn. 

As for me 2 more days till its been 6 weeks since the MC.


----------



## shmoo75

Tink - :hugs::hugs: to you hun

Well, I am still peeing like no ones business!!!! Yesterday morning I had to fast as had bloods done and I still pee'd 3 times before I had anything to drink!!!! The longest time during the day that I went between pee's is an hr. I am also spotty mainly on my chest(nice!!!)and, was in bed by 8:15pm last night as me & OH were sooooooo tired!!!! If I am not up the duff my body is playing mind games with me. Have my FX for all of us that we get our :bfp:


----------



## Tink1o5

Its looking good for you Shmoo! I hope you get your :bfp: soon


----------



## littlehush

Hey all 
How is everyone today?
Im feeling ok, temps still looking good. Its just all this waiting that drives me mad, it feels like im wishing the months away.

xx


----------



## Belle30

dawny690 said:


> Belle30 said:
> 
> 
> Buffy I think that definitely sounds like enough bd, so best of luck!
> 
> Dawny - def sounds like a good sign to me!! any more symptoms?
> 
> xx
> 
> I've gone off sweets, thirsty, constipated, sore boobs, slightly increased temp, increased cm, felt :sick: this morning slight twinges simular to af type twinges hot, forgetful :blush: thats about it at the mo xxxClick to expand...

Wow I think that's more than a fair share of symptoms - sounds really good so fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## Belle30

Tink1o5 said:


> Well :hi: girls im kinda pissed off this morning because as you all know i lost my Dad when i was 16 (back in February of 2006) and last night i had a dream that he passed away in my arms. I just kept telling him i loved him.. and he was gone...
> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

Aw Tink I'm sorry about your dream. I think this kind of dream appears when we're feeling a bit fragile - and everything is up in the air for all of us at the mo. Don't let it spoil your day xxx tonight I'll be sending you dreams of rainbows and bunny rabbits xxx


----------



## Belle30

Littlehush - know just how you feel - wish i could speed up the days.
Shmoo - good signs!

Well I'm feeling ok today. I had to get up to wee in the night which I hardly ever do, and it was really smelly! lovely! (sorry..) My boobs seem to ache in the afternoons - but I've been noticing that for the last fortnight and it might just be in my head. My hips and legs ached yesterday. erm I think I'm clutching at straws now! There's not an awful lot to be honest. So I guess it's just patiently waiting for me too... if I'm right about ovulating last Saturday, then AF will be due on 28th. Seems yonks away. Pah!


----------



## dawny690

Technically from some previous months on ff my af was/is ment to come today as 3 months in a row I had a 9day lp but F'X no real signs of her coming my cp is high firm and closed, increased cm still, feel :sick: again this morning, have back ache, cramps (af type pain) low down near my pelvis, gassy :blush: tired (got up at 11.30am!!) :blush: I woke up at 6am took temp cos I didnt realise the time til after, then my alarm went off at 8am when I normally take my temp, so I forgot that I had already done it :blush: so I took it again so recorded it as sleep deprived and wasnt sure which temp to go by my 6am one or 8am one so have gone by my 8am one which is probably wrong. My boobs and quite sensitive and tender too :blush: ohhh and forgetful :lol: xx


----------



## krockwell

Morning ladies. 

Nothing to report on my end, We're not trying right now I guess...so can't really symptom spot. Although I wish I was in the 2WW with you all, and only had days to go. 
*sigh*

Only 8 days till Hubby comes home and we can hopefully get it on, and try to have ourselves a sticky bubba.


----------



## dawny690

:blush: Im silly please someone come and hide anything I can pee on :blush: I just done an opk because I have one ic hpt and one tesco's hpt and trying to save them, and the opk (I know, I know NOT reliable before af is due) has a slight faint line on not the sort you have to squint at but defo there, not anywhere near my +'s line but not far off as I never got a full + do you think it could possibly mean what I think or am I just being too full of PMA and its just luck and normal for the opk to have a line now, and af would really have been due today as before my mc and last :bfp: I had 3 cycles with 9 day LP but for the cycle I concieved last time and this cycle I have taken EPO do you think that could have affected my LP?? I know B6 does and that was my next plan of action if my LP didnt go up, and af would have been here by now if she was coming today, but I know she isnt coming today as I have a high firm closed cervix, increased cm, and all these other symptoms im starting to actually think this might be it and im scared ****less to be honest or either result I know that sounds daft :blush: thats why I want someone to hide all my OPK's and HPT's PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :rofl: xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Krockwell - Sorry your man is still away for another 8days :hugs::hugs: Think I can guess what you both willbe upto when he does get back. FX that you get your sticky bean soon hun.

Dawny & Belle - It sounds really good to me huns. FX for you both :dust::dust::dust: to us all

Tink - I hope you get a nice surprise too :dust::dust::dust: 

I had to pee 5 times this am between going to bed and leaving the house to go to work this morning!!!!!!!! Also peeing about every 45mins so, hoping for a :bfp: tomorrow. If it is EPU will want me in as they will say its remains from my previous pregnancy. I will go if they ask me to come in and I will be adamant that it isn't as I got a :bfn: on Saturday. Thats assuming I get a :bfp: tomorrow. Wishful thinking or PMA do you think? Only 1 more sleep to go before I find out!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Dawny - :rofl::rofl: what are you like girl?!?!? I suggest you use one of your hpt's with FMU only tomorrow hun then, you will know for sure.


----------



## littlehush

hey dawny. Sorry i cant help you hun, i know nothing about opk's, i have never used them. But i hope this it is for you hun, you are showing some good signs. Oh i would be so tempted to poas if i had some laying around! I have actually got some ic's turning up tomorrow..oh dear :rofl:
Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## littlehush

Shmoo- Oh sounds very promising hun...thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed for you tomorrow


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh shmoo,dawny and belle its all sounding good for you 3 heres to some upcoming :bfp:.Am sending out tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Not noticing any signs for me am only 2 DPO but am going to leave it and test next saturday when i get back from hols if the :witch: hasnt shown by then.
:hug: to us all xx


----------



## dawny690

Im too scared to test with a IC hpt tomorrow as its the only one I have left plus I will only be 11dpo tomorrow so still early days. Mmmmm I so want to test though because everything screams at me PREGNANT other than me Im not sure I am silly I know :blush: it just seems so unreal and like they are in my head but they aren't :rofl: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Dawny - I know what you mean hun. My excuse for testing tomorrow is because the EPU told me to. Its as good excuse as any is what I say!!!

I will of course update you all tomorrow morning once I have tested


----------



## dawny690

Hope its good news for you shmoo :hugs: and :dust: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Well i figured i might add my symptoms.... 

Lower Back Pain
Tender Boobys (more on the left one though)
Nausea 
Fatigue (mood swings)
Food aversions...


I dont want to get my hopes up though. Tomorrow will be 6 weeks since my MC...


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh good luck for tomorrow shmoo fingers crossed!!!
and tink its looking better and better for you fingers crossed for you 2 and dawny its looking positive!!! Oh will send you all tons off :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Tink - My fingers are crossed for you hun your symptoms look good

Well it was :bfn: for me today!!!!!! Oh well will just keep on :sex: and will limit what I drink today and do a OPK see what that says. My new test date is 28/03 as that will be CD30


----------



## dawny690

Sorry you got a :bfn: shmoo hun, Im joining you on a :bfn: today too :hugs: to us xxx


----------



## littlehush

Sorry Shmoo and dawny on your :bfn: 's. Hoping you just tested to early :hugs:

I am feeling like s**t, got really bad cramps and backache, so tired (more of a lazy feeling really) Sore bbs but not nips, running up and down the stairs is so painfull. It just feels like the :witch: is going to arrive any minute now, but temps say otherwise, Its like my body it fighting with it self, and left me out :rofl: .

*Rant alert*
A friend of mine told me yesterday that she is pregnant, but is thinking about getting rid of it (as she put it) Because she doesnt know who the father is! I know she is my friend and im there for her, but she has made me mad aswell. I know its her body, its just so anoying that she can be that stupid in the first place. AAARRGGHH! 
Sorry just had to get that out as cant tell anyone else.


----------



## Kota

Morning ladies!!

Sorry to hear about hte :bfn:'s. But, at least its not the witch so for the moment there is still hope!!
I tested on the 17th and also got a bfn, am retesting on the 27th if a) the witch hasn't shown or b) I can hold out that long!!! My temp is staying super high and my FF has shown as Possibly Triphasic as of this morning which is a bit exciting!! Have changed my OV date as was kinda guessing so put it back to the 2nd possible date which drops me back to 10dpo today. 

Littlehush - rant away hun, thats what we're here for. Sorry to hear that your friend is being a bit insensitive. does she know you're ttc and about your m/c?? If so then that is well out of order of her. :hugs:


----------



## Shazzy

Afternoon everyone...

Sorry to hear about the :bfn: ladies :( but its still early, and the symptoms sound excellent!

littlehush Its so sad to hear of someone who wants to "get rid" of there liitle lo, and so insensitive! Make a person so angry! especially when we have had a loss and ttc :hissy:


----------



## Belle30

Sorry to hear of your BFNs girls - but you're not out yet!

Pretty sure I'm 5dpo today. A bit dizzy/lightheaded, funny flutter in my tummy last night, smelly wee, slightly sore throat on and off, slightly achy boobs on and off, and I keep sneezing. But none of it is really extraordinary enough for me to get my hopes up just yet. 

Littlehush - can understand why you're angry - you'd have to be a saint not to be annoyed! Rant away - we all understand!

Kota - triphasic sounds good!
:hug: to all


----------



## littlehush

Thanks for letting me rant away girls :hugs:

Kota- Your chart looks great

Belle- keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle

Well i didnt take my own advice, and had some ic's turn up today. Been staring at them all morning, and gave in..doh!!
And the answer was........:bfn:


----------



## dawny690

Sorry you got a bfn littlehush hun, could be too early hun, my friend said she can see a faint line on my test :shock: help please look when you get a chance please girls see if you can too https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/111679-know-said-wouldnt-but.html xx


----------



## Chilli

Hello I've just found this thread with help from a friend and wanted to say hi. I MC'd 4 weeks ago now and finally got the all clear to TTC yesterday after scan as had infection. Don't think my hormones are kicking in yet, but DTD anyway.
Looking forward to getting to know you all and hearing lots of good news??!!


----------



## krockwell

Morning ladies!
How are we all feeling this morning? :)


----------



## littlehush

Hi Chilli :hi: Sorry for you loss hun :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome Chilli :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss.

I've just been catching up with the thread and sorry to hear about the :bfn: 's girls :cry: I can't understand it since it seems as though you all have tonnes of symptoms already, what are these :bfp: 's playing at?! I really hope we see some soon.

Things here are so far so good, i am passed the point at which i started to mc last time which is nice. Still very anxious but i know that is to be expected, and i have been offered an early scan. Thanks for all being so supportive still (even though i know technically i shouldn't be keep pestering you all here) i can't wait for you all to be joining me.

:hug:


----------



## Kota

Welcome to Team Angles Chilli. Hope you find what you need here and get your next bfp very quickly once you start TTC again. 

Rebaby - of course you are still wanted here!! Your BFP gives the rest of us hope still!!!! Glad to hear you got past your 'date' I imagine thats a huge relief!!


----------



## toby2

hello angel ladies
sorry to hear about the bfn
hello to chilli
not much to say today,am wacked out and also my period seems to be lingering forever(sorry tmi i know)
x


----------



## pennypoptart

Ladies, sorry about your BFN's I'm sure that it may be too early still, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you all.

I wish (for different reasons of course!) that mine would be a BFN, I'm one week after my EPRC, and it's still not showing negative. CCOOOOOMMMEEE ONNN! It is getting very faint, but is just a constant reminder. Grrr. Good news is that bleeding appears to have stopped, so hoping to get back to the BD this weekend! We've booked a weekend away, so can enjoy each other!

Rebaby, please stay! You're giving me a lot of hope for the future!

Pen x


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh dawny and shmoo im sorry on your :bfn: lets just hope its too early and the :witch: doesnt show 
:hug:Oh belle its sounding good for you fingers crossed!!!
Also welcome to Chilli sorry for your loss:hug:
Oh rebaby your more than welcome to stay and you give me lots of hope!!!Oh dawny have just seen your other post will go and have a look!!!
Also penny hope you have a lovely weekend away and that you get that :bfn: soon
:hug: Lisa


----------



## Belle30

Evening girlies!

Welcome Chilli. 

Penny - wishing for a BFN for your very soon - and then for a BFP in a few weeks' time! Hope you have a lovely weekend away.

Rebaby - good to hear from you and so happy you have passed your first unofficial milestone!

Toby - I hereby banish your AF for this month! AF be gone with you!

Dawny - they're a bit blurry for me to see anything and now my eyes have gone funny from squinting at them too hard! Test again tomorrow!

Well I was dizzy when I got up this morning, and I had a funny turn at work. I'd only been there about 20mins and I really needed the loo, and when I went I came over all dizzy and sicky feeling, a bit like when you're too hungry and your blood sugar's really low - except without the actual hunger. I really thought I was going to throw up. When I made it back to my office I forced down my muller rice and felt a bit better. So maybe I was just hungry. Still trying not to get my hopes up, because I bet AF shows next week - but what with funny turns I can't help wondering....

xx
:hug:


----------



## Tink1o5

I hope all you girls get nice :bfp: 's very very soon.

Its officially been 6 weeks for me. Since my MC. 
How long should it be before you go to the doc because you havent gotten your period?
I had a natural MC... If that makes a difference.


----------



## Kota

I dunno Tinks, but i'd be interested to hear the answers you get.. maybe ask in the m/.c section also, I'm a few days behind you so it will be 6 weeks for me next monday,. while theres still a chance I've gota BFP waiting, if not I hope my :witch: comes quickly so we can get back to starting again.


----------



## Belle30

Hmmmmm I don't know Tink. I might wait till 7 weeks, I think I've read posts from girls who have said it look that long for AF to arrive, so I think that it's pretty normal for it to take a while. But if you're worried then go sooner - I can imagine how frustrating it must be just waiting. I'm sure nothing is wrong though. I really hope you don't have to go and you get a BFP very soon! x


----------



## dawny690

I think average can be 6-8 weeks hun xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Ok thanks everyone. I will wait for 8 weeks and then test.. to see if its a :bfp: then if not i will go to the doctors..


----------



## shmoo75

Belle - It sounds good hun. I know what you mean about trying not to get your hopes up but, it is really hard not too especially when :witch: doesn't show. :dust::dust: and :hugs::hugs: to you

Penny - FX you get a :bfn: today and the bleeding stops so you can have a really good weekend with OH :hugs:

Tink - They say you should get your 1st :witch: after m/c anywhere upto 8wks later. Not easy not knowing when it will appear :hugs::hugs:

Well, as I got :bfn: yesterday I did an OPK and I got a faint + :confused: well, I will do another OPk tonight and see what that says and carry on :sex:


----------



## Tink1o5

Well girls its 3:50 am and i woke up and went to the Rest Room. When i wiped there was A very very light pink on the TP. Barely noticable unless you really looked for it....... I guess it might be AF Coming..


----------



## Tink1o5

O' And it was only on 1 wipe. When i wiped again it was gone...


----------



## Rebaby

Tink1o5 said:


> Well girls its 3:50 am and i woke up and went to the Rest Room. When i wiped there was A very very light pink on the TP. Barely noticable unless you really looked for it....... I guess it might be AF Coming..

I so hope this is just a little spotting for you hun and not :witch: on her way. Does your AF normally start with pink spotting? Mine always goes straight into full flow no messing!

I will have my fingers crossed.

Btw, in regard to your earlier question about how long to wait for AF, i was told up to 6 weeks but my sister had a MMC and D&C and was told it could take up to 8. Hers arrived after 5 weeks.
:hug:


----------



## Belle30

Hope it's just a tiny bit of spotting Tink - keep us posted. 

Rebaby I'm so jealous of your ticker - I m/c at 4w 6d so it would be my first milestone to get to 5w! Well done!!

No more symptoms for me this morning, 6dpo. I'm not looking forward to this afternoon - my dh made an appt for us at the doctors because he was worried that I was getting too worked up about possible deficiencies and his lead levels etc. I know what she's going to say - just relax and stop worrying. OK. But I don't know what's so wrong with trying to make sure you're in the best condition for conceiving that you can be. I'm trying to be proactive here!!! I'm the most cynical person in the world when it comes to health fads and complementary therapies - but that's not quite the same as actually identifying a deficiency and trying to rectify it! OK, rant over.

Hope you all have a good day - and come on, we need another BFP - Rebaby must be getting lonely! xx


----------



## Rebaby

Belle30 said:


> Rebaby I'm so jealous of your ticker - I m/c at 4w 6d so it would be my first milestone to get to 5w! Well done!!

Thanks hun :hugs: i have passed my very first milestone in that sense and on the countdown to what feels like my next milestone- the early scan...in 12 days!

Hope this afternoon at the Dr's isn't as bad as you think it will be xx

P.S. You're right, i can't wait for us to have some more team angels graduates!


----------



## Kota

Rebaby said:


> P.S. You're right, i can't wait for us to have some more team angels graduates!


I'm trying!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tink1o5

Usually my AF comes in Full Force. So nope this isnt how it normally starts. Well im now 6weeks + 1 day. And for some odd reason My boobs were tender but i just noticed yesterday it has just disappeared. Also when i was eating dinner last night i could taste metal from the fork???? I keep getting AF like cramps but only for a few seconds then there gone.......and my lower back still hurts...???


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: :rofl: im trying too rebaby :lol:


----------



## Kota

Tinks. perhaps a bit of IB?? 
Try not to overanyalise every little twinge and twitch though as that will only delay your AF if she is due to come on.
I think I read you tested yesterday/day before? Maybe give it anther 4 or 5 days and test again? 

Hope you get your answers soon!


----------



## littlehush

I hope its just some spotting Tink

Im Trying too :rofl::rofl:

But i dont think its my month, got another :bfn: and now my temps are dropping. Well months never run out so have plenty more waiting :rofl:

Any more news Dawny?

xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Its been a few days since i tested. I refuse to buy a test until my 8 weeks past MC day. Which is April 2nd. Im not going to over analize anything because either way i will be happy. If its a :bfp: then YAY. IF its Af then Yay as well because that means things are getting back to normal.


----------



## dawny690

well my temp is up a little from yesterday I had a really vivid but fabulous dream last night, OMG I had triplets :shock: 1 boy, 2 girls could even hear their names in my dream Harry John, Olivia Eve and Grace Mia and Harry and Olivia were both little gigglers like their daddy (when he is in a good mood), where as Grace was quiet and shy like her mummy they were all so beautiful though very good happy babies, I got rudely woken up from my dream though :hissy: I have no idea why I dreamt of triplets, I have identical twins in my family but no one has had triplets :rofl: I feel :sick: again this morning, feel the need to wee constantly even if I have not long been, Im super emotional like either ratty for no reason or I sit and :cry: for no reason, I have sore nips tender boobs, slight low down twinges/cramps, increased cm, tired, SPOTS!!! I never get blooming spots even when af is normally due I dont, forgetful :blush: more than normal, I thought someone rang our door bell this morning, when we dont even have a door bell :blush: :shy: Oh and I posted them pictures of the test I did yesterday :blush: :hugs: to you all


----------



## aflight84

keeping everything crossed for you dawn x x


----------



## Belle30

I'm trying too! We can't move for trying!! 

Littlehush - sorry you reckon you're out - but you're right there's another month right round the corner!

Dawny - sounds like a lovely dream - hope it comes true!!! (if you'd like 3 at once that is, otherwise I hope part of it comes true!!)

I feel completely bloody normal today, nothing to report at all. Boo!


----------



## dawny690

I wouldnt mind twins but triplets is more than I want really I would like one of each dont want much do i :rofl: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Dawny - I wouldn't want triplets out of choice but, I suppose you get what your given.

My symptoms seem to have disappeared but, I still have to pee like no ones business first thing in the moning quite strange really. And, me & OH are trying our damnedest to get a :bfp: if we don't get it it wont be for the wont of trying:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tink1o5

Well girls IM OUT i woke up this morning and needed to go to the rest room on the way i felt wet down there. Got to the bathroom and BAM. There was blood in my panties and it was full blown this time. 

So she got me :cry:


----------



## Rebaby

Aww hun :hugs: I'm sorry the :witch: got you, hopefully this is the last time you'll be seeing her in a really long time.

Big :hug:


----------



## dawny690

Oh tink im so sorry hun :dust: for this cycle :hugs: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

So should i count my cycle normal now. Like i normally have a 28-32 day cycle. so can i count this as a normal cycle now???


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> So should i count my cycle normal now. Like i normally have a 28-32 day cycle. so can i count this as a normal cycle now???

Yes i would think so hun i hope it is normal for you sweetie xx


----------



## littlehush

sorry tink that she got you :hugs: wishing you all the luck for this cycle hun

:hug:
xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi,

Can I join you ladies? Just found this thread through a friend. I mc'd 3 weeks ago and last night encouraged my DH to actively start ttc agon :). 

I've been charting again for 2 weeks now (was temping and observing
cm religiously from August until bfp on 25/01/09!) It all looks like my body has righted itself (even with jetlag!) and if I'm right I'm moments away from ovulation. :happydance: 

Some of you may have seem my call me crazy post, but thought I'd share my story on this post. A few days ago I visited a temple in Hong Kong. Whilst I was stood at the shrine to buddha I said a small prayer and asked to get pg again soon and to have a healthy pregnancy. I walked round to the main temple and made a donation. When I entered the temple I felt a small ovulation like pain. I hope it was my prayer being answered and hope this time I'll go all the way with Buddha's blessing. I hope all our prayers are answered soon. 

:hug: :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

dawny690 said:


> I wouldnt mind twins but triplets is more than I want really I would like one of each dont want much do i :rofl: xx

Hey Dawny,

My Dad has triplets! They're 10 this year! He and my stepmum make it look as easy as anything!! I'd go for the hat-trick! :) xx


----------



## krockwell

Welcome Peach! :) 

Well ladies... 
Hubs and I have a ROMANTIC weekend away planned for March 27th till the 29th! :D
We're going to stay in a little cabin/hotel in Jasper Alberta. :D YAHOO! 

Hoping...that I get :witch: on sunday...but, I dunno, because my body's not telling me that she's on her way? 
So that way... Hubs and I can get it on while we're on our weekend away. :) which would be fabulous. :cloud9:

We're taking all 4 of our dogs, because we can't find anyone to take them.. which is sweet, because really...our hotel is only $25 for the entire stay that we're there. :happydance:

Hope you ladies are all having a great weekend!! :)


----------



## wannamaa

hi All, i'm new to this link but i'm in the same boat as you gals. mc'd last yr..and now TTC again. its damn frustrating... hope something materializes soon. all the best to all you Angela :)


----------



## Kota

Morning ladies, 
Sorry to hear the witch got you Tink. I know its not what you wanted but it does mean that your body is getting back to normal and thats a good thing. I really hope you get your BFP this cycle and that your cycle returns to normal from now, keep in mind though that sometime it can take 2 or 3 cycles after a m/c to return to normal completely. 

Sending you lots of baby :dust: for this month and a Christmas baby for you though. 

:hugs:

Welcome to our new girls! Sorry you've had losses and I hope you find yourselves at home here! The girls are all lovely!!

Dawny - I'm waiting to see a confirmed BFP from you!!! 

I'm still in the running, 12dpo today and my temp is still on the rise. Am waiting for the postie to arrive with some IC's for me so I can get to testing. Fingers' crossed!!


----------



## littlehush

Welcome Peach and Angela :hi: Sorry for your losses :hugs:

Krockwell- that sounds lovely hun, wish me and OH were going on a romantic weekend. But we are going to the beach today with the dog, as weather is gorgeous.

My temp dropped alot today so im expecting the :witch: to turn up today. 

xxx


----------



## littlehush

Kota- Your chart is looking great...hurry up postie :rofl: Fingers crossed for you hun! Come on that :bfp:


----------



## dawny690

Hi Peach and Angela sorry for your losses :hugs:
Littlehush hun :hugs: im with you hun :hugs:
Here is my update:- Oh well was a waste of time getting my hopes up oh well back to the drawing board ok the :witch: hasn't arrived yet but I know she will hey ho another month of :sex: :sex: :sex and more :sex: :grr: why do tests and bodies have to be so blooming decieving as you will see temps dropped considerably today oh and bang on schedele so I am happy about that I would have been due :witch: either yesterday or today so by later she will be here im sure and the good news is of course that my LP has increased :dance: so im happy with that I didnt even take anything to increase it unless the EPO helped?? Anyway sorry for rambling girls xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Kota hun give us a B give us a F give us a P sod that just give us a big :bfp: you deserve it huni and your temps are great come on kota's tests pleaseeeee hurry up we need another :bfp: here xxx


----------



## Belle30

Morning girls

Tink - so sorry the witch got you, but as the others have said, at least it shows that you're getting back to normal again. Fingers crossed that it all goes on as you'd expect, and you can get back to some serious ttc without any wondering or confusion about where the hell you are!

Welcome Peach and Angela - sorry for your losses and hope you find some comfort here.

Dawny - good news about your LP. Hope that AF arrives very soon for you and Littlehush as you're sure she's on her way, and hope she goes again very soon so you can both start afresh!

Weekends away sound lovely and I'm jealous! Krockwell - hope AF comes and goes before then so you can enjoy yourselves properly!!

Kota - we're all cheering you on! Keep us posted!

I'm 7dpo today (I think...??), no strong symptoms, a bit dizzy and hungry and boobs still hurt a bit, but that's about it. I'm temping for the first time this month, just to try and see if I would actually ovulate. Looks like I did around the time I felt ovulation pain, and temps still high this morning. Do they normally drop a day or two before AF arrives?

xx


----------



## dawny690

No sign of the old :witch: yet :hissy: why is she playing with me, she is usually here by now Nevermind im not going to work myself up over it as they say the fight isnt over til the fat lady sings and I cant sing :lol: so she isn't here yet so F'X temp drop was a blip will update if she does/doesnt arrive :yipee: xx


----------



## Kota

Postie arrived and tested this morning but was a BFN. not to stressed yet though, temp is still HIGH! am totally exhausted, nipples are burning at the slightest touch and am still blocked up down below... (tmi?? :rofl:)
It's still looking promising and at only 12dpo, I know I've got a lot of time left for that BFP to appear!!
Thanks for the encouragement ladies!! :hug:


----------



## dawny690

I think you will get a :bfp: hun it just might be one of these that likes hiding til later on ;) xxx


----------



## Kota

That's what I think Dawny. My bfp last month didn't show until about 15 or 16dpo so as long as my temp stays high I'm not to concerned at the moment. I've decided my BFP must be out having lunch or something and forgotten it's actually got a date with a plastic stick!!! :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: :rofl: I love your attitude babe :hugs: xx


----------



## Belle30

Got a really positive feeling for you Kota! xx


----------



## shmoo75

Dawny - FX you get that :bfp: hun :hugs::hugs: & :dust::dust::dust:

I'm still getting faint + OPK's not any darker but, not any fainter either oh well onwards with :sex: until further notice


----------



## toby2

hey team angel,hope you all doing ok?
not much to report here,dont think am going to do opks after all.....just going to take a tip from schmoo and keep at it!!


----------



## Kota

Morning ladies, 
another temp climb this morning!!! up to 37.07!!! still a 'nothing' on the test though. Still feeling very positive though, I'm 13dpo today and i'm keeping firm with my belief that a lot of these positives don't show until a good 15/16dpo!!


----------



## littlehush

Kota- Those temps look great! fingers crossed for you hun 

well the :witch: arrived for me this morning.
So back to ttc this month xx


----------



## Kota

ahh, sorry to hear the :witch: got you littlehush! Hopefully though this is a sign of your cycle returning to normal and your BFP isn't to far away!!


----------



## Nicki2202

Hi Ladies 
I have just been browsing the site and have come across this team. I had an early MC on the 9th March :cry:. Was just wondering if I could join you all :hug:


----------



## dawny690

Nicki2202 said:


> Hi Ladies
> I have just been browsing the site and have come across this team. I had an early MC on the 9th March :cry:. Was just wondering if I could join you all :hug:

Of course you can hun, :hugs: sorry for your loss hun :hug: xx


----------



## Nicki2202

dawny690 said:


> Nicki2202 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> I have just been browsing the site and have come across this team. I had an early MC on the 9th March :cry:. Was just wondering if I could join you all :hug:
> 
> Of course you can hun, :hugs: sorry for your loss hun :hug: xxClick to expand...

Many thanks....how do I get the team logo in my sig?


----------



## CSanz

Hello Everyone!! Im officially 19 days late today. I have taken 10 hpts and they are all ....I also had a blood test done and that came back !! My thing is that I feel pregnant! I have a 5 year old so I know what some of those symptoms feel like. My nipples started hurting 3 days ago and they look different, Ive been getting nauseous, my saliva is very built up and my appetite has changed!!! I also have a funny taste in my mouth that will not go away! Not just that but I have also gained weight the past month!! Has anyone gone through this?? Please help!!!


----------



## dawny690

Nicki2202 said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki2202 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> I have just been browsing the site and have come across this team. I had an early MC on the 9th March :cry:. Was just wondering if I could join you all :hug:
> 
> Of course you can hun, :hugs: sorry for your loss hun :hug: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Many thanks....how do I get the team logo in my sig?Click to expand...

Copy and paste this link into your signature hun, just delete the *'s 
*https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Teamangels2.gif* and it should work hun xx


----------



## dawny690

CSanz said:


> Hello Everyone!! Im officially 19 days late today. I have taken 10 hpts and they are all ....I also had a blood test done and that came back !! My thing is that I feel pregnant! I have a 5 year old so I know what some of those symptoms feel like. My nipples started hurting 3 days ago and they look different, Ive been getting nauseous, my saliva is very built up and my appetite has changed!!! I also have a funny taste in my mouth that will not go away! Not just that but I have also gained weight the past month!! Has anyone gone through this?? Please help!!!

Sorry hun, not sure what to suggest sweetie, hope you get some answers soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Nicki2202

dawny690 said:


> Nicki2202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki2202 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> I have just been browsing the site and have come across this team. I had an early MC on the 9th March :cry:. Was just wondering if I could join you all :hug:
> 
> Of course you can hun, :hugs: sorry for your loss hun :hug: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Many thanks....how do I get the team logo in my sig?Click to expand...
> 
> Copy and paste this link into your signature hun, just delete the *'s
> *https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Teamangels2.gif* and it should work hun xxClick to expand...


Many many thanx....I got it now :hug:


----------



## Kota

Welcome Nicki to Team Angels. Hope you find some comfort here. Sorry for you losses.


----------



## dawny690

Come on kota's :bfp: we need cheering up :winkwink: xx


----------



## Kota

:rofl:

I'm TRYING!!! Feeling very crampy today though, but I know that this is completely normal signs for a BFP as well so still full of PMA! I've been staring at my IC from this morning for so long that I think I'm starting to invent a 2nd line all of my own. 
Can only wait for tomorrow now, hope for another high temp, and the start of a 2nd line!


----------



## dawny690

Your temps are so high hun its got to be not far away :hugs: xx


----------



## toby2

good luck for tomorrow and those lines koto
x


----------



## Chilli

Hi girls, just wanted to have a moan if you don't mind!!
I MCd nearly 5 weeks ago now and have since had no obvious signs of ANYTHING at all going on in my womb area. I'm getting SO frustrated now!!! I'm not being as organised as some of you sound with temps, but do the occasional randomn OPK and PG test, but am fed up of seeing NOTHING!!! I feel like I'm not a woman, yet am completely hormoanl ALL the time if you ask my DH, although could just be being a bit down and fed up.. To make it worse have had UTI which has given me syptons so similar to AF/ early pg it's just cruel - mother nature stop toying with my emotions!!! ANy coping strategies out there? PAtience isn't something I'm good at


----------



## Rumpskin

Happy Mothers Day Team Angels.

Kisses for all your angels xxxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Rumpskin said:


> Happy Mothers Day Team Angels.
> 
> Kisses for all your angels xxxxxxxx

Thankyou hun that made me :cry: as my first angel would have been 3mths old this month :cry: :cry: makes me sad but I know he/she will be looking after my other angel who joined him/her roughly the month she would have been due but I know they will be playing together and learning about me and their daddy from each other at least thats what I like to think xxx


----------



## pennypoptart

Hey ladies, sorry to see that tinks got the :witch: ... I was really rooting for her to stay away. 

Koto, please let it be a BFP tomorrow- God knows we all need some more PMA!

Well, me and DH had a lovely weekend away! The weather has just been so wonderful... also, the first bit of BD for AGES! Thank god for that. Bleeding after my EPRC stopped on Friday. Still a VERY faint line on the POAS, but think by tomorrow/Tuesday it should be a BFN.

I use a clearblue monitor... do you think it would be worth using it as from tomorrow as day 1, or do you think I should use just regular ov. sticks, so that I don't upset my clearblue's 'cycle memory'... any views? What've you guys all done?

I'm not expecting anything rapid, as by the sound of things, the old witch is likely to take her time... so I presume that eggy will be lazy to shoot down the old fallopian tubes too this month?!?! (If at all!)

Anyway, hope you all had a fabby weekend, despite it being mother's day. I just thought of it as a celebration of the mother that I am going to be.. in 2010!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Hi girls, just wanted to have a moan if you don't mind!!
> I MCd nearly 5 weeks ago now and have since had no obvious signs of ANYTHING at all going on in my womb area. I'm getting SO frustrated now!!! I'm not being as organised as some of you sound with temps, but do the occasional randomn OPK and PG test, but am fed up of seeing NOTHING!!! I feel like I'm not a woman, yet am completely hormoanl ALL the time if you ask my DH, although could just be being a bit down and fed up.. To make it worse have had UTI which has given me syptons so similar to AF/ early pg it's just cruel - mother nature stop toying with my emotions!!! ANy coping strategies out there? PAtience isn't something I'm good at

:hug::hug:

If I wasn't charting my bbt and cm then I would probably say that my body wasn't right yet. All my opks have been -ve so far even though there are other signs that I should be ov'ing. Patience isn't something I'm good at either! I guess all we can do is keep our fingers crossed and keep :sex: as much as possible! ;) It will happen hon... I know it will!

:hug::hug:

p.s have you thought of acupuncture? It could help balance everything out.. don't go near the herbs though, I'm sure they hindered rather than helped when I was ttc last time!! 

xx


----------



## Kota

I second the accupuncture suggestion. I go every week and have found there to be a huge change in just one month. If you go to someone who knows what they are doing fertility wise as well then its completly safe! There are points they can use that encourage 'draining' and this can include helping to bring on your AF. At least then you'll know where you are cycle wise and can get back to ttc again.


----------



## Rumpskin

dawny690 said:


> Rumpskin said:
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers Day Team Angels.
> 
> Kisses for all your angels xxxxxxxx
> 
> Thankyou hun that made me :cry: as my first angel would have been 3mths old this month :cry: :cry: makes me sad but I know he/she will be looking after my other angel who joined him/her roughly the month she would have been due but I know they will be playing together and learning about me and their daddy from each other at least thats what I like to think xxxClick to expand...

Oh darling, I did not want to upset anyone just wanted to acknowledge we are all mummy's. My angel would have been 7 months and I would have only 7 weeks to go for the next one to arrive. I like to think mine are keeping each other company and having a ball xxx


----------



## dawny690

Rumpskin said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumpskin said:
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers Day Team Angels.
> 
> Kisses for all your angels xxxxxxxx
> 
> Thankyou hun that made me :cry: as my first angel would have been 3mths old this month :cry: :cry: makes me sad but I know he/she will be looking after my other angel who joined him/her roughly the month she would have been due but I know they will be playing together and learning about me and their daddy from each other at least thats what I like to think xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh darling, I did not want to upset anyone just wanted to acknowledge we are all mummy's. My angel would have been 7 months and I would have only 7 weeks to go for the next one to arrive. I like to think mine are keeping each other company and having a ball xxxClick to expand...

I know you didnt hun its just my oh said he was going to get me a card from our 2 beans we lost and this touched a emotional spot I have been emotional as of late anyway so its not all you hun, I would have been roughly half way with the 2nd angel now but lets think of good things to come lots and lots of sticky :bfp:'s :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

dawny690 said:


> Rumpskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumpskin said:
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers Day Team Angels.
> 
> Kisses for all your angels xxxxxxxx
> 
> Thankyou hun that made me :cry: as my first angel would have been 3mths old this month :cry: :cry: makes me sad but I know he/she will be looking after my other angel who joined him/her roughly the month she would have been due but I know they will be playing together and learning about me and their daddy from each other at least thats what I like to think xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh darling, I did not want to upset anyone just wanted to acknowledge we are all mummy's. My angel would have been 7 months and I would have only 7 weeks to go for the next one to arrive. I like to think mine are keeping each other company and having a ball xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know you didnt hun its just my oh said he was going to get me a card from our 2 beans we lost and this touched a emotional spot I have been emotional as of late anyway so its not all you hun, I would have been roughly half way with the 2nd angel now but lets think of good things to come lots and lots of sticky :bfp:'s :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Your OH sounds so thoughtful, you have got a good one there. Good positive thoughts are being sent your way :hug: x


----------



## dawny690

Thanks hun im crossing my fingers you have a sticky :bfp: in 5 days time roughly xx


----------



## Belle30

Good morning ladies

Hope you're all feeling positive this morning!

Never tried acupuncture, but my mum has just recently, for general wellbeing. She was a bit put off though because she found a needle they'd left sticking in her!! But I'm sure that doesn't happen very often! I have thought about it (mainly for stress reduction), but I think I'll give it a few more months ttc first - mainly because I've got no spare pennies at the moment!

Lovely thought for Mothers' Day Rumpskin - thank you xx

Not much to report from me - temp dropped quite a lot yesterday, but went back up this morning. Not right back up to where it was before, about halfway back up, but I woke up every 2 hours last night so I'm not really trusting it anyway. 
:hug:


----------



## toby2

hey angel ladies...
still bd away here but no +ve opk yet,am scared i wont get one!
will be watching the great sperm race on c4 later
hope evryone is doing ok,yesterday must have been tough for everyonexx


----------



## Belle30

toby2 said:


> hey angel ladies...
> still bd away here but no +ve opk yet,am scared i wont get one!
> will be watching the great sperm race on c4 later
> hope evryone is doing ok,yesterday must have been tough for everyonexx

Toby, I got a really strong positive OPK just before I would have been due to ovulate, counting start of m/c as CD1. But pretty sure I didn't ovulate then anyway (it was over 2 weeks ago and AF still hasn't shown, and I don't think i'm preg). So try not to worry about not getting one, as in my experience they can mean nothing in the month after m/c anyway! Just keep bd'ing away and you could well catch it whenever it decides to pop out - sending you lots of energy! 

Yep I'm gonna watch the sperm race - I was a bit worried it might upset me or annoy me, but I'm coming round to the idea - at least we can all be proud that we've actually achieved (with a small contribution from OHs!!) what it's going to show us, even if it didn't end happily this time. 

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

My temps seem to be doing great normal things as is my CM, but opks are all still -ve... Thinking that as Belle suggests it might not happen the month following mc... Keeping my fingers crossed for us all though!

:hug:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: to us all xx


----------



## toby2

thanks belle but i have just had my first af after m/c so am hoping it does happen eventually!am hoping the great sperm race will give me a better understanding as to why this is all taking so very long!!!!i know its all so hit and miss but seeing it on tv may help me hold on to that!


----------



## Belle30

Toby - omg I'm sorry, I thought as I was writing that message I was probably putting my foot in it because you were probably ahead of me and had already had your first AF! but I just hit send anyway without looking back though the thread to check! Now I look like i just don't keep up with everyone's posts - to be honest I do find it hard to keep up! What a twit. 

Anyway - it still kind of applies - keep bd'ing!! I hope your opk goes positive really soon! I just gave up after my first positive because I thought it was for real, and now it turns out it wasn't so who knows where I am!

Looking forward to watching the sperm tonight - from a different angle and much stronger magnification than usual! :rofl:


----------



## toby2

no worries belle-its so hard to keep up with where everyone is and what you said is true!
think i am just in one of those mindsets where i am convinced it takes us so long because there is omething wrong with me and i am losing my beans because there is something wrong with me!am sure this feeling will pass
xx


----------



## Belle30

Toby, I am a bit like that, or at least I have been recently - just convinced that there is something wrong with me or dh and that's why we lost our bean. But I've been trying to get things into perspective - we fell pregnant straight away and the m/c was very early, and it is incredibly common, and even after 2 or even 3 m/cs, your chances of having a successful preg are good. But I know it's so hard to believe it when you get into that negative mindset. I'm new to ttc, don't know anything compared with some of the girls on here, and I'm hopeless at following my own advice - but we need to try to be strong and positive, cos chances are that next time it WILL be fine. The odds are in our favour. I don't know how long you've been ttc (ok so you've probably already told us in this thread and I just haven't kept up!), and I know it's 'easy for me to say' when we got preg in no time at all - but I do think most of it is just the luck of the draw, and it could be anyone's turn next. Of course I don't believe that you can just 'think yourself pregnant', but I'm sure a good dose of PMA doesn't hurt - I'm working on mine!

I'm sure the feeling will pass too - we'll get there xx


----------



## toby2

thanks belle-you are right bout pma,its what gives us hope and keeps us going, i am very fortunate in that i already have a little boy who i am hugely grateful for-been ttc no.2 for the last 18months and have two m/c @ 13wks in the last six-not as bad as what some have been through i know but its year ago that i got my first bfp and here i am back where i started......dont mean to sound self pitying,just a bad day i think?but thanks for taking the time out to reply,means alot
xx


----------



## Belle30

No worries - So sorry for what you've been through, a m/c at 13w or later must be horrendous and I can't imagine. I'm grateful (in a strange way) for mine being so early. I feel so bitter and jealous sometimes when I hear of people who have had more than one with no problems whatsoever and you just think - why me? And then I feel like a right cow for not being able to be 100% happy for them. A friend of mine is pregnant with twins right now, due in July, and she's got a gorgeous 2 year old as well. But I just keep telling myself that it will be our turn before too long.
Hope you get a really strong eggie in 3 days and all the bd you need!

xx


----------



## toby2

me too!!i get jealous too,its hard not too:hug: for you and baby dust all round,we will get there!
:dust::dust:


----------



## Kota

Evening ladies. Hope everyone is well. I see we've got a couple waiting for OV, so lots of babydust for you!!!

Me - another high temp, another neg test... :dohh: can only wait and see what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## dawny690

I got a bfn again too hun :hugs: xx


----------



## toby2

chart still looking good though kota?
sorry you both looking at bfn's
x


----------



## Belle30

Sorry about your BFNs ladies - but it's still not over so keeping everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## Kota

seems to be Toby,,, and just looking at it now and thinking back to last month, I actually got a slight dip of about the same amount the day I got my BFP! (I tested in the pm and found out) 
So who knows, maybe tomorrow will be my lucky day after all!!!

Sorry to hear about the BFN Dawny! Looks like there's a few of us in the same boat at the moment.


----------



## Nicki2202

I'm kinda lost where I am in my cycle, I had the early MC start on 9th March and bleeding lasted about 8 days. I did an opk test on day 12 just out of curiosity and to my surprise it was +ve, then on day 13 the line was lighter, so i'm not sure if i've ovulated or not. I was using CB ov monitor prior to the MC and according to it I was ov around day 11-13. We did manage to :sex: around these days so You never know we might have got lucky....just need to play the waiting game now.


----------



## krockwell

Hey ladies. 

How is everyone doing tonight? I'm streaking my hair... :) All by myself...lol 

Should...uhm, be interesting, because it's been streaking in the last little while. lol 
Ah well, what can ya do.

Still waiting on freaking AF... I'm on CD 31. ugh, been getting cramping all day though...but no brown, or pink or red. 
Friggggg I just want her to come!! Then we can get it on! 
:sex:


----------



## Kota

can't wait to see your hair Krockwell!!!

me - another day, another higher temp, another BFN. :hissy:
Will keep temping, but not testing again until 18dpo - Friday.


----------



## shmoo75

Morning Girls:wave:

Toby & Belle - I know how you feel. I fell pg in May 2008 1st cycle of TTC after coming off of BCP but, 3wks later I m/c :cry: I then took 7mths to fall pg again and, yet again m/c 3wks later:cry: Its hard not to think that there is something wrong with you after you have had your 2nd m/c on the trot. One you can just about accept in a way as one of those things but, when you have had your 2nd and more you begin to wonder if all your pg's will end the same way. My hubby has PMA in spades as, he keeps telling me next time all will be ok and I will go full term and have a healthy baby at the end of it. Wish I was as positive as him all the time. We will get there and, we are all here for one another as, we all know exactly how we all feel.:hugs::hugs:& :dust::dust: to us all

Krockwell - How did the streaking your hair go? Maybe you should post a piccie so we can have look?

I am still getting faint 2nd lines on my OPK's and :sex: every other night so, due for some action tonight!!! Still going to test this saturday as, going out for my Dad's birthday and need to know if I can :wine: or not. I have a feeling that I might OV around CD28 which will be Wednesday as, before my recent m/c I was having 40-43 day cycles. Time will tell just have to play the waiting game.


----------



## Belle30

Morning ladies

Just checking in quickly as have tons to do today!
Krockwell - hope the streaking turned out well - agree with Shmoo you should post a pic!

Shmoo - my dh is the same, trying to fill me with pma all the time - but he's better at it than me! My heart goes out to anyone who has had more than one m/c - I'd be devastated if my next one ended that way too.

Kota - good luck with the no-test willpower!

I'm 10dpo today (I think, probably), CD34. Temp has gone back up after dip 2 days ago. I will not test. I will not test. I will not test. AF due (I think, probably) on Saturday, so I'm just gonna act casual till then. Not feeling hopeful though as had bad cramps at 10dpo last time and nothing this time. 

xx


----------



## aflight84

just called the hospital to chase up appointment and i'm on a waiting list they don't think i'll be seen until the end of april at the earliest!


----------



## toby2

kota-your temps still up and thats the main thing!!
shmoo thanks for what you said
nicky it is tough trying to work your cycle out after a m/c:hug:
krockwell hope hair turns out ok,your very brave doing streaks by yourself!!!
Belle dont give up till she arrives
xxx
I am feeling a bit better today,still no +ve Opk though?


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi 

Just thought I'd send a quick one to let you know I'm on CD38 after m/c still have no idea of ov date and two :bfn: on CD 28 and CD36. 

:dust: to everyone and I hope we all get :bfp: soon.

I don't temp so having to rely on CM which is giving me no clues.

xx


----------



## dawny690

Still no sign of the :witch: or a :bfp: here :cry: :hissy: am starting to wonder if im going to have a natural af after all :cry::cry: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

dawny690 said:


> Still no sign of the :witch: or a :bfp: here :cry: :hissy: am starting to wonder if im going to have a natural af after all :cry::cry: xx

:hug::hug: I'm sure it will be :bfp: soon hon. fx's for you. xxx


----------



## Kota

Thank you ladies for your continual support. It helps when my own PMA takes a little dip. 

Dawny - Oh I hope one way or the other you get an answer soon. Obviously I hope its a BFP answer but if it has to be the AF one, that it comes quickly so you can move towards the next cycle. 

Aflight - ahh, end of april?? that must be horrible for you. Not that I expect it to help, but we are pretty much at the end of March now so its about 4wks away. Hope it comes sooner rather then later for you,


----------



## Belle30

Evening girls

Anna - poor you having to wait - I hope the month whizzes by for you (dh is always telling me to stop wishing time away - but when it's something so important you just want to to be here tomorrow!) :hugs:

Dawny - echo Kota - really hope it's a BFP for you, but if not then I'm sure the visit from the witch will be as delightfully natural as ever! and you'll be able to get back to normal asap.

Lauren - my cm has given me no clues this month either - I'm on CD34 from m/c. 

But as the days go on I'm getting more and more sure that AF is on her way - I just don't feel like I did last time. CP is getting lower by the hour - booooo! Won't be surprised if she gets here well before Saturday. Trying not to be too negative - but I'm probably just being realistic this time.

hope you're all ok xxx Kota I'll be checking out your temperature in the morning! xx


----------



## shmoo75

Anna - Oh darlin' that is just not good. Waiting until end of April. Is that when you will be told that you can start TTC again? Hope you can soon hun. No fun waiting until you are told that you can different if you decide to wait.:hugs::hugs:

Belle - If that :witch: is due to visit you she had better hurry up and arrive for the last time until after Christmas

I got another faint 2nd line on my OPK so gonna grab OH and get my dose of :sex:


----------



## Belle30

Shmoo - yeah I know, she'd better just come and do her business and bugger off again. One good thing - if she can hold off until Thursday then I might just be ovulating again over easter weekend (if my cycle goes back to normal - wishful thinking!) and that will mean that both me and dh are off work so bd on demand! Ha!

You get a good dose girl xx


----------



## krockwell

Well ladies, 
My hair turned out better than I could have expected, especially considering I did it myself. lol 

I <3 it. :)

AND if my face... would smarten up and not be blotchy, I might actually post a picture. :S BUT it's being a total :witch: so... no pics. boo.

BUT my hair is black, and then the streaks are a golden blonde, almost redish kind of blonde. :) I got a lot of compliments on it today at work, so that's always nice. :)
Woot.

Still no AF for me. :( CD 32 after m/c. I've been SUPER crampy and stuff though for the last 2 days, so... thinking she's right around the corner.
Probably on my perfect weekend away she'll rear her ugly F*&%^ing head!! 
:growlmad:


----------



## dawny690

:hissy: you have to post one pleaseeeeeeeeeee :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies,

How is everyone today? And news from anyone?

Well last night I sat down and put all the data from my book that I started in September into my chart on Fertility Friend... Wish I hadn't now! Can't make head nor tail of it... it looks a complete mess! One thing that is really confusing me is that the luteal phase fluctuates between 7 and 17 days... I thought that the luteal phase stayed the same no matter how long your cycle was... I was due to start Clomid when I found out I was pg in Jan (sod's law!), but I'd been prescribed that due to suspected subfertility caused by PCO and Graves' disease (thyroid problem). Bizarrely my cycle since the mc looks the most normal so far! Fingers crossed my body has gone so wrong in the last 5 years that it has finally come full circle and righted itself to normal again! I can but hope!

Hope you all have a great day. 

:hug:


----------



## aflight84

Girls you'll be pleased to know i got my appointment to see a new gynea. it's not the one i wanted to see but it's not the old one and it's on friday 
YEP THIS FRIDAY whoop whoop! hehe


----------



## Belle30

YAY!! That's great news, good for you and hope it goes well xxxx


----------



## pennypoptart

Evening ladies! How is everyone...? aflight84 good news about your gynea!
I've got a question... is it possible to ovulate and still be getting a faint positive on my HPT? My ovulation sticks are coming up positive, but don't know if that is because I've still got some pregnancy hormones?

My HPTs are IC so are REALLY sensitive!!

I do have some CM today... the first time since MC! (I am two weeks post EPRC!)

Don't know what to think!!


----------



## toby2

Penny I am not sure?I have heard opks can be a bit unreliable in the first cycle after a m/c but am not sure?
I finally have a second line on my opk!!!am hoping its going to darken up tomorrow-:sex: yesterday and should be tomorrow as we going for the every other day plan....or should i ditch the plan and get busy tonight as well????or wait till tomorrow incase it gets darker?? arrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhh
help


----------



## dawny690

GO :sex: toby hun :sex: as much as you can :lol: xxx


----------



## toby2

heh heh thats what i thought?? may just post in ttc for a general opinion but i reckon your right!


----------



## Chilli

Hi everyone,
Go for it Toby, I have been almost every 2 days for last month, have had no +ve OPKs or anything else so have booked myself an appt with an acupuncturist (Urgh ho do you spell that???) this Friday. At least that way I feel I'm doing somethng positive.

Dawny, thanks for logo, for some reason I have a restriction which means I can't have images in my signature, if anyone knows why pls let me know???

Found the courage to go back to work today and feel much better for it - only cried twice!!!! Am exhausted tonight, don't know if am out of habit, too much DTD or on tenter hooks all day!?!?
Anyway, will let you all know how sticking lots of needles in me goes...


----------



## shmoo75

Aflight - :happydance: for gyne appointment on Friday. FX you get the all clear and then you can jump on DH and get some serious :sex: in

Toby - I'm doing the every other day :sex: thing due a dose tonight when I hope my OPK gives me a darker line. 

Chilli - Glad your first day back at work went well hun. Mine wasn't too bad as hardly anyone knew I was pg and, when I had my m/c I was on AL so, I didn't have to take time off sick

Well, I am going to grab my OH tonight for my dose of :sex: as, hopefully my OPK will be darker tonight.


----------



## Nicki2202

Hi All 
Just popped in to see how everyone is doing? I'm still all over the place with my cycle after mc. I don't know when to expect :witch:. I don't know if I should be trying right now or waiting for her so that it is easier to date if I do get :bfp::bfp:. Well I supose if it happens it happens this month and it will be harder to get edd, I'll just have to wait and see, if :witch: doesn't show by 5th of April then ill do a hpt.
Hope everyone is well xxxx:hug:


----------



## toby2

glad work was ok for you chilli, needles should b relaxingxx

:sex:this morning instead of last night, opk still +ve this morn,am hoping it will darken up over the next day or so!
go schmoo go!
nikky sorry your cycle is still a mystery to you, hopefully you will either get :bfp: or :witch: soon,:bfp: be best!!


----------



## Kota

Hey ladies, 

Sorry I haven't popped in for a couple of days, been a bit busy around here... well, I'm still waiting... for _something_!!! Not really sure what anymore! :rofl: Temp is still high although has come down slightly from what it peaked at... I'm pretty sure I'm 17dpo today, have not tested since Tuesday but will try again tomorrow and see what comes up. It's been 6+3 since I m/c and if my AF is going to come, I wish she'd hurry the f**k up! :hissy:

Aflight - did catch that you have an appointment on Friday, ultra pleased for you and look forward to hearing your report back! Hope you get some answers or at least some information that helps! 

Everyone else - Hope everything is going well! I see some are at OV stage!! Yay!! get BD'ing!!!


----------



## krockwell

Well ladies, the :witch: is starting to show her lovely head for me today (Yes I said lovely!!) 
It's my first cycle since my m/c in February, so...it's kind of appreciated. AND I've got a Dr's appointment for tomorrow(friday) so hopefully we'll hear something back on the test results, and hubs and I can get on with our :sex: :sex: :sex:!!! 

I want that baby!!


Hubs and I are leaving tomorrow morningish for our weekend away to Jasper! :) Can't wait, finally get so spend some time with my hubbers (of almost 1 year!!) away from home.

:) 
Hope you all have a fab weekend, and I should have pics for you by next week!! :)

<3


----------



## Laurenj22

Krockwell hope you have a nice time away.

The :witch: has also arrived for me following m/c in Feb. I'm relieved but sad so we'll be b/d out hearts out next month 

:dust: to everyone else waiting.

xx


----------



## Belle30

Hey girls, can't stop but just to say hope you're all doing ok. Krockwell - glad (in a weird kind of way) that AF is showing for you - at least you can start getting back to normal now.

She also arrived for me this morning, just as I was going to waste a HPT - so maybe she has some compassion! Lauren - I'm going to be the same as you - bd'ing like a maniac as soon as she's gone!

Toby - hope you managed to get plenty in!

xx


----------



## babybuffy84

Afternoon everyone,

Am back from my hols and had a great time it was just what i needed!!!.Feel like im getting back to my old self.
Have lots of reading to catch up on by the looks off it.
Ok hello to any newbies if there are any and sorry for your losses :hug:
Im officially 12 dpo today have been having lots off strange symptom's all pregnancy related im hoping so i did a test !!! and i think there is a very faint line there but dont want to get my hopes up so am going to wait till monday and see what happens then, i only did the test an hour ago and have been drinking lots so guess we will wait and see.
Hope all are well will go back and read then post again later :hug:


----------



## dan-o

Hi guys :D

Well we BD for the first time yesterday, so I guess I am officially back in the running :yipee:


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: Go Dan-O :wohoo: :sex: go :spermy: go :dance:


----------



## littlehush

Been away for a few days and so much has happend.
Good luck to everyone, were ever you are in you cycle.

So me and OH have started to :sex: for a chance again this month...early days i know, but i like to practice :rofl:

Lots of baby :dust: :dust: to all of us

xxx


----------



## toby2

sounds like exciting times ahead with lots of us either getting first witch or starting with the bd!
how are those lines comminh baby buffy?
still have two lines on my opk so am sticking with bd every day for now!
lots of love
xx


----------



## pennypoptart

Babybuffy... the suspense is killing me!! Toby2 got my fingers crossed for you!!
As for us, we are in the unchartered post MC territory (16 days post EPRC)! No idea when I'll ov, when :witch: will come! So just in case BD every other day!

Fingers crossed for everyone!! And have a fabby weekend ladies!

xx
x
x


----------



## Kota

*sigh*

CD47 since m/c. Still no witch... still no BFP... I suffer from Pcos and prior to the m.c had finally managed to get my cycles back to something resonable without the assistance of meds. I'm starting to get really worried that the m.c has completely screwed them up again and I'm going to be back where I was 3 years ago cycle wise. :cry:

All i can do at the moment is hope that the high temps I'm having confirm that I indeed _have_ ovulated this month, (wasn't temping fromt he start so don't have an exact date of temp shift.) and edventually will come to some sort of result...


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Kota huni, hope its a :bfp: for you hun xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Have posted my pregnancy test pic on the pregnancy test pictures bit,and so far have had 10 comments and they all say BFP!!! but i really dont want to get my hopes up.Will do another test tomorow i think.
So if any off you fancy looking i have posted the pic i think i need more convinving though.
Oh kota i hope your :bfp: is coming :hug:


----------



## Rebaby

Hello ladies, i've just been catching up with how everyone is doing

:hugs: to those of you who the :witch: got, i hope it's for the last time this year!

I am sooooo hoping for lovely :bfp:'s for those still in the running, i'm very excited about your faint line babybuffy, and i've got my fingers crossed for you kota.

I have had a hectic week in work but got a rare weekend off so plan to enjoy that by sleeping as much as humanly possible and enjoying spending time with OH. Only 5 sleeps until our early scan now, and we're both excited and petrified!

Hope everyone else is doing okay
:hug:


----------



## dawny690

I saw it babybuffy and i defo see something xx


----------



## Belle30

Evening girls

Looks good Babybuffy - hope it gets darker tomorrow! 

Kota - fingers crossed for you and I really hope the m/c hasn't messed up your cycles - the waiting and wondering must be driving you nuts, so I hope it doesn't go on much longer xx

Littlehush and Dan-O - great to hear you're back in the game this month - enjoy the bd!

I've lost my bb thermometer - I washed the bedclothes and thought I might got it mixed up with them - but no. It's just nowhere to be found.... ggrrrr

Thank you Rebaby for the kind wish for our last AFs for this year - today has been a bit tough - brings it all back :(

xx


----------



## Chilli

Hi all,
Kota - my thoughts are with you, hoping your cycle comes back ok (and mine!!!!)

Baby buffy - so excited for you!! Hope the line shows better tom.

Well I went for my first accupuncture today and it wasn't what I expected at all. She was great and really seemed to know where I was coming from (felt like I got a bit of counselling thrown in). The needles bloody hurt!!! :rofl:and my wrist still does. I definitely felt different and weird afterwards, but got HUGE migrane about 2 hours later. She told me that ideally I should wait 3 months to let body and soul recover & give treatment a chance to work, but told her 1 was probably all I could manage so that's where we settled, so holding off a while!! However, all that said was still a very positive experience and going back for more next week!

Also have really bad spots (which haven't had since teenager - loong time ago!) So hoping AF will appear soon


----------



## Peach Blossom

Fingers crossed for you babybuffy!! :dust: xx


----------



## dawny690

Girls could you possible look at this post when you get a chance https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ave-some-assistance-expert-line-spotters.html Thanks xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Hi all,
> Kota - my thoughts are with you, hoping your cycle comes back ok (and mine!!!!)
> 
> Baby buffy - so excited for you!! Hope the line shows better tom.
> 
> Well I went for my first accupuncture today and it wasn't what I expected at all. She was great and really seemed to know where I was coming from (felt like I got a bit of counselling thrown in). The needles bloody hurt!!! :rofl:and my wrist still does. I definitely felt different and weird afterwards, but got HUGE migrane about 2 hours later. She told me that ideally I should wait 3 months to let body and soul recover & give treatment a chance to work, but told her 1 was probably all I could manage so that's where we settled, so holding off a while!! However, all that said was still a very positive experience and going back for more next week!
> 
> Also have really bad spots (which haven't had since teenager - loong time ago!) So hoping AF will appear soon

So glad you felt good about the acupuncture. I used to get a headache after my first few sessions. Its your body adjusting to the renewed flow of Qi. It shouldn't hurt though hon! The therapist should insert them quickly and swiftly and it should feel no more painful than a scratch. It can hurt afterwards as they've increased the flow and in points particularly in need of treatment you can often get a raised bump and sometimes a bruise. I really really hope that it works for you and that it helps balance everything for you. 

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Kota

I think I have a _something_

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/115192-you-think.html#post1810100


----------



## Kota

Chilli said:


> Hi all,
> Kota - my thoughts are with you, hoping your cycle comes back ok (and mine!!!!)
> 
> Baby buffy - so excited for you!! Hope the line shows better tom.
> 
> Well I went for my first accupuncture today and it wasn't what I expected at all. She was great and really seemed to know where I was coming from (felt like I got a bit of counselling thrown in). The needles bloody hurt!!! :rofl:and my wrist still does. I definitely felt different and weird afterwards, but got HUGE migrane about 2 hours later. She told me that ideally I should wait 3 months to let body and soul recover & give treatment a chance to work, but told her 1 was probably all I could manage so that's where we settled, so holding off a while!! However, all that said was still a very positive experience and going back for more next week!
> 
> Also have really bad spots (which haven't had since teenager - loong time ago!) So hoping AF will appear soon

Thanks Chilli,

Glad you enjoyed your accupuncture, the after effects can be really strange, the first time I went I felt really zonked that night, the 2nd week i woke up the next morning feeling like I'd been really stoned the night before, and hte 3rd week I jumped out of bed the next morning with more energy then I've had in weeks!! 
I've also had to stop in the shops after a session to make sure he's removed needles from my ankles as I could still feel them there, he had taken them all out, I could just feel it all still working. 
The headaches and stuff are completely normal, as Peach Blossom pointed out, its just the flow of Qi getting back into place. 
Mine also throws in the counselling, and also diet advice, he's brilliant!


----------



## shmoo75

FX crossed for you Dawny, Kota & Babybuffy hope those lines get darker over the next few days

I tested this am and I think it was :bfn: I looked at 5mins after doing the test at about 5am today and, couldn't see a 2nd line. Went back to bed as was still tired and woke up at 7am went back to the bathroom as had to pee again and, I hadn't thrown the test away:dohh: so looked as I picked it up and could see a 2nd line!! Its so incredibly faint and I'm not sure if there is any colour or not. Will re-test on Wednesday which will be CD34. What am I like?


----------



## dawny690

Awww shmoo huni, hope its a :bfp: for you kota huni yours looks good and looks like a :bfp: hun xxx


----------



## dawny690

Im seriously :confused: now was :bfn: with fmu but temp went back up from yesterday so i dont know :shrug: I suppose I will stop testing now until monday see what happens then as I will be 17dpo then if temps stay up or get higher. If not I will be going to see my doctor again :( :cry:


----------



## toby2

sorry to hear that dawny-its so horrible all this waiting...
good luck with your 'something' kota
waves to everyone else
my opks are fading so just bd away....guess its two week wait time soon?
x


----------



## Belle30

Chilli - glad you had a good first acupuncture experience! Hope it does great things for you

Shmoo - hopes it's a definited BFP for you on Weds!

Kota - can definitely see something on the inverted pic, so will keep fingers crossed that it gets darker next time you test!

Dawny - hope this resolves itself soon - the waiting must be so tough - but sometimes the BFP just takes longer to show so you're still in with a chance especially if your temp is still high.

Toby - wishing you lots of patience and luck over the next 2w!

xx


----------



## babybuffy84

oh kota i defo saw something lets keep fingers XX.
And Dawny i can see something too so fingers XX too.
Shmoo heres hoping that its your :bfp: coming too.
Oh dawny snap im not going to test again now till monday i think i need to see the line getting darker before i start to slightly believe i think.But i hope its starts to happen for all off us.
I have posted this mornings test in the pregnancy test pictures bit if any off you fancy looking i know a few off you have so thanks :blush:.
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend ahead im off for a nap now am exhausted after my holiday.
Will catch up again later xx:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Chilli - glad your acupuncture went well and here's to next week.

Toby - :happydance: for FX:happydance: being in the 2ww at last :hugs: & :dust: to you for 2wks time

Dawny - Hun why do our bodies do this to us? FX you get a dark :bfp: on Mon when you re-test :hugs: & :dust:

Babybuffy - I will go have a look FX :hugs:for you as well on Mon :hugs: & :dust:

I'm not going to tell OH that I tested today and what I think I saw after looking at the test 2hrs after I did it:dohh: Will have a couple of drinks with my family tonight as out for my dad's birthday. Will try and forget this until Wed. Yeah right but I can try!:rofl:


----------



## babybuffy84

Feel much better after my nap was just what i needed it think :happydance:.
Have been picture obsessed trying to get a clearer pic off my test from this morning an have managed to get a clearer one and post that which even i can see but i really dont want to get my hopes up maybe once i have a darker line then i will start to believe a little.
Hope your all having a nice weekend so far :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: im going to look now xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

oh thanks dawny for inverting it i can really see a line OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG !!!!!!


----------



## dawny690

I can see it too hun, even before i inverted it i saw it :dance: xx


----------



## babybuffy84

oh thanks for looking dawny :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Fingers crossed for all of you hoping for BFPs soon... 

I hope you the waiting is over soon for you Dawny! :hug:

I'm in TWW I think. Temp shift and CM all point to ov 6 days ago, but opks were all -ve... Guess I'll see what happens... I guess it would be hoping for a little too much to get a :BFP: so soon after mc.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh peach blossom am keeping fingers XX for you :)


----------



## Belle30

Hi girls

Hope you're all doing really well this weekend.

I've decided to take a break from bnb for a while - I want to keep a clear head for this month, and AF has hit me quite hard this time after m/c and the 2ww. Plus I have a super busy time ahead at work, and I didn't want you girls thinking I'm being rude for not checking in to see how you're all getting on. 

I wish you all the very best of luck - and especially to Kota and BabyBuffy who have very BFP-looking HPTs! For the others, I hope this or next cycle is a very special one for you.

Thanks for all the support, lots of :hug:

xxx


----------



## toby2

Thanks Belle-hope the month ahead is a good one for you as well
:hug:
still getting + on opks but faint so am guessing i am also in the two week wait?
keep hearing about the 'sperm meets egg ' plan,anyone know the details?
hope you all having a good day and that those Hpt lines are darkening up nicely!


----------



## Rebaby

Belle30 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Hope you're all doing really well this weekend.
> 
> I've decided to take a break from bnb for a while - I want to keep a clear head for this month, and AF has hit me quite hard this time after m/c and the 2ww. Plus I have a super busy time ahead at work, and I didn't want you girls thinking I'm being rude for not checking in to see how you're all getting on.
> 
> I wish you all the very best of luck - and especially to Kota and BabyBuffy who have very BFP-looking HPTs! For the others, I hope this or next cycle is a very special one for you.
> 
> Thanks for all the support, lots of :hug:
> 
> xxx

Take care hun :hugs: i hope this next month is good to you.

:hug:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Belle i hope to see you soon take care and if you need anything we are here :hug::hug:



Ok i have done it i have my :bfp::bfp: on a frer that i have just done i cant believe it 5 weeks after my M/C!!!!!! Me and OH are on:cloud9:
am very very nervous though am off to the docs first thing in the morning.
Thanks so much girlys :hug::hug: I dont want to leave you though so can i please stay :blush:. 

Hope your all doing ok and having nice sunny weekends where ever you are xx:hug:


----------



## toby2

buffy that is fab news,you must be so happy!can understand the nerves but dont let them get to you!
stay stay stay!


----------



## dawny690

babybuffy84 said:


> Oh Belle i hope to see you soon take care and if you need anything we are here :hug::hug:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i have done it i have my :bfp::bfp: on a frer that i have just done i cant believe it 5 weeks after my M/C!!!!!! Me and OH are on:cloud9:
> am very very nervous though am off to the docs first thing in the morning.
> Thanks so much girlys :hug::hug: I dont want to leave you though so can i please stay :blush:.
> 
> Hope your all doing ok and having nice sunny weekends where ever you are xx:hug:

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Im so truely happy for you sweetie, of course you can stay as long as you need to :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: sending you abundence of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Kota

Thanks Belle, Hope you enjoy your month out, rest up, enjoy the :sex: with no 2ww pressure and we'll see you back here wth a BFP soon!!!

Babybuffy - thats FANTASTIC!!!!! Congratulations on your :bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp: Sending you even more sticky :dust: Of course you can stay here as long as you need to!!


----------



## shmoo75

Belle - Hun completly understand where you are coming from. Hope your mth away is a good one and we are here for you when you are ready to come back:hugs::hugs: & :dust::dust: to you

Babybuffy - OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::baby::baby::hugs::hugs::dust::dust: to you. Let us know how you get on at the Dr's tomorrow.

Dawny - FX for you testing again tomorrow. :dust::dust::dust: 

I will re-test on Wed 01/04. Here's to all of us getting :bfp: really soon


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh thanks everyone Good luck shmoo and dawny bring on the BFP!!!!!!!!!'s


----------



## Peach Blossom

babybuffy84 said:


> Oh Belle i hope to see you soon take care and if you need anything we are here :hug::hug:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i have done it i have my :bfp::bfp: on a frer that i have just done i cant believe it 5 weeks after my M/C!!!!!! Me and OH are on:cloud9:
> am very very nervous though am off to the docs first thing in the morning.
> Thanks so much girlys :hug::hug: I dont want to leave you though so can i please stay :blush:.
> 
> Hope your all doing ok and having nice sunny weekends where ever you are xx:hug:

Wow!! That's such great and exciting news!! :hug:

Good luck with everything! :hugs:


----------



## toby2

morning ladies...thought there would be news today?maybe not just yet!
none from me,think am now in 2ww
xx


----------



## dawny690

2 :bfn:'s here this morning :sad2: :cry:


----------



## Shazzy

Morning ladies, have not been here for a while, just tried to catch up! 

Dawny :sad2::sad2: i also thought i saw something on your test, but then again i see all kinds of line on mine!

babybuffy84 congrats!!!!!!

Afm im 1 dpo, let time fly for the next two weeks!


----------



## Shazzy

Morning ladies, have not been here for a while, just tried to catch up! hope all is well.

Dawny :sad2::sad2: i also thought i saw something on your test, but then again i see all kinds of lines on mine! 

babybuffy84 congrats!!!!!!

Afm im 1 dpo, let time fly for the next two weeks!

Take care ladies!


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Dawny im sorry :hissy::hissy: could swear i saw a line on yours though!!!
What are you going to do now are you going to see a doc or just wait??
:hug: Lisa xxx


----------



## dawny690

I will but no appointments left :hissy:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh no Dawny thats rubbish!!!!!!!:hissy: Well hope you manage to get an appt soon.

I went to my docs this morning and they confirmed im pregnant :)!!.Made my appt for my first scan but the doctor said im not considered high risk so have to wait now until i reach 10 weeks which is when they do them up here.
Its ages away !!!! The woman was so rude aswell when trying to make my appt she wanted to know the date off my last period when i must have told her about 50 million times that i havent had one gggrrr!!!!:growlmad:

So god knows but i have a dilema now though am due back in work on thursday this will be my first day back after my M/C !! Now the problem i have is that as soon as you know your pregnant you can no longer do your job you get moved onto lighter duties,so im meant to be going back to my old job and now wont be able too but am so weary about telling them as i dont want any off the other employies to know until i know that everything is ok
i mean crikey have only told you guys and my hubby we have no plans to tell anyone until we know all is ok.
So i know i have to tell work that im pregnant but then i need to think off an excuse to tell the other employies why im not doing my normal job if that makes sense???!!!:rofl:

Oh shazzy i hope the time flies for you and you get a huge BFP !!!!!!
Oh toby hope the 2 ww flies for you !!!! and you too get a BFP!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Dawny - I am so sorry it was :bfn: for you FX that you can get a Dr's appointment tomorrow

Babybuffy - I would tell work you are preggers and just say to the others your Dr has said you can come back to work but, to take it easy for a while they don't need to know anything unless you decide to tell them. Can't you book an early scan at 6wks privatly? I know I would

Toby & Shazzy - Here's to your 2ww flying by

I haven't decided if I should test tomorrow or not yet. I probably will though as I am a POAS addicit:blush::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kota

Sorry about the BFN's Dawny, I hope you can get a Dr's appointment soon, 

I didn't test this morning, had a slight temp dip though so will be watching to see what happens over the next couple of days, I'm feeling all bunged up and fluey so not sure if a combination of that and the time change on the weekend has messed my temping up a bit, or if we're back on the downhill slope for AF to come... At this stage, I'm really not concerned if that is the case. More annoyed that it will mean I have NO idea when I'm due to Ov next cycle as the last two have been all over the place now. :hissy:


----------



## toby2

buffy i would do that to-tell boss pregs and others you are on light duties re: the time you have had off
schmoo teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssst!!!
dawny hope you get some answers soon,you too kota
xx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Sorry i've not been around much lately been trying to get my head together after Friday's hospital appointment. My new gynea has said that if i don't ovulate on my own without clomid then IVF is my only chance and at the moment it doesn't look like i'll get NHS funding so i was feeling rather low on friday. But with thanks to my girlies on here i've picked myself back up and have decided i'm going to wait until after AF then start trying again.


----------



## Kota

Hmmmmm.. interesting, I just removed the OV override on FF I had put in for CD29. Based on the temps I have charted.. (and Oh how I wish I'd started temping again straight after my m/c!! ) FF now gives me an OV date of CD36.. (which is when you picked it applegirl), changes my pregnancy points from 65 to 71 and puts me back to 14dpo. which, if my temp dip this morning is a sign of an impending AF, would actually mean my LP has stayed steady to what it was pre m/c. and if its a BFP on its way.. the faint 'somethings' I had the other day would have been at about 11dpo..... 

_this is from my journal but pretty much says where I'm at, at the moment.... still no closer to an answer, no BFP, no witch... _


----------



## Chilli

Baby Buffy - Yippeeee!!!!!!! So pleased for you and go with Schmoo advice

Dawny - I feel for you hun, just not our time yet, soon though.

I wanted to ask some questions to you all. MC & DC nearly 6 weeks ago now. Suffering bloody awful pains 3 weeks ago, scan showed all clear so put onto 2 courses of antibiotics for UTI. Finished them today, but again up last night with terrible crampy style pains and have felt sick all day. BFN! Doc took temp - ok, internal exam - ok... so why do I feel so crappy? I just want to get on with making babies, and although have been trying like a loon am worried what my body is up to - no AF, no OPK, no BFN GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!
HAs anybody had similar?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Baby Buffy - Yippeeee!!!!!!! So pleased for you and go with Schmoo advice
> 
> Dawny - I feel for you hun, just not our time yet, soon though.
> 
> I wanted to ask some questions to you all. MC & DC nearly 6 weeks ago now. Suffering bloody awful pains 3 weeks ago, scan showed all clear so put onto 2 courses of antibiotics for UTI. Finished them today, but again up last night with terrible crampy style pains and have felt sick all day. BFN! Doc took temp - ok, internal exam - ok... so why do I feel so crappy? I just want to get on with making babies, and although have been trying like a loon am worried what my body is up to - no AF, no OPK, no BFN GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!
> HAs anybody had similar?

Oh hon, so sorry that you're still not feeling right. Could it be your uterus getting back to normal? Or very possibly you could be pg, it just isn't showing on the tests yet... When is your next acupuncture session? 

:hug: to you, hang on in there. You'll get there I know you will. 

:dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Think I may be setting myself up for a fall... Have convinced myself that I am pg. No signs, no :BFP:, no reason other than desperate hope! According to FF I bd'd the day b4 ov, I then bd'd 2 days after that... That's it though, those are the only times.... And considering I mc'd just over a month ago it would be fairly unlikely... I've been repeating my mantra "I am pregnant and it's healthy" over and over in my head all day everyday. I'm worried that if :witch: appears I may crash. The only thing that has been keeping me going since I mc'd is the thought that I could be pg again. 

Hoping and praying... 

:dust:


----------



## shmoo75

Chilli - i am so sorry hun that you are in pain. Maybe that you need more antibiotics could you ask for a urine sample to be sent to hospital to be checked for UTI and a blood test done to include checking your hcg levels as, well as full blood work up?:hugs::hugs: to you hun

Peach - I know exactly where you are coming from hun. After my 1st m/c my OH wanted to wait until I had had my 1st AF to start trying, my 1st AF arrived after CD35, my cycles were all over the place after that and I found out I was pg again 7mths after my 1st m/c, this also as you know sadly ended in an m/c as well. This time me and OH haven't waited for my 1st AF and have been TTC again straight after my m/c finished and now, I am just so confused!!! I think I will be just as happy to see :witch: as I would and good strong dark :bfp: at the moment. It is hard not to get your hopes up as, every cycle there is the chance that we are pg especially as we have been trying. I found it hard and more upsetting when I got :witch: cycle after cycle after my 1st one. :hugs::hugs: to you hun this is not easy at all

Aflight - completly understand why you haven't been on here for a little while:hugs::hugs: to you hun. Did you fall pg with clomid before or, was it a natural OV that you had? If you have to have IVF and NHS wont fund it that is really harsh hun. I only wish I knew what to say to you all I can offer you is :hugs::hugs: and more :hugs::hugs:

Dawny - I so hope you get a :bfp: or :witch: PDQ otherwise you will go completly insane:hugs::hugs:

Well, I have tested this morning and I am just as :confused: as before!!! Got up at 5am, proceded to pee in to plastic disposable cup and, promtly spilled most of the contents on my bathroom floor:rofl::rofl: It went on my pj bottoms and bathroom mat!! Luckily I was still peeing so, I re-loaded my cup!!! Tested and.............after 5-10mins I could see the faintest of faint 2nd lines I think!?!?!? Hardly any colour to it and, anyone else that looked at it would say it was an evap. But an evap within 10mins of dipping it into my wee?!? I even got a 2nd 10imu IC out and looked at it closely from all angles before dipping it in my wee and, I couldn't see any lines on it. Dipped that one and again after 10 mins, angle it slightly and you can see the 2nd line abit better. Far too faint to take a pic so, will have to wait until Fri/Sat now to re-test!!!!! Oh dear it can't ever be that simple for me can it?:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

shmoo75 said:


> Chilli - i am so sorry hun that you are in pain. Maybe that you need more antibiotics could you ask for a urine sample to be sent to hospital to be checked for UTI and a blood test done to include checking your hcg levels as, well as full blood work up?:hugs::hugs: to you hun
> 
> Peach - I know exactly where you are coming from hun. After my 1st m/c my OH wanted to wait until I had had my 1st AF to start trying, my 1st AF arrived after CD35, my cycles were all over the place after that and I found out I was pg again 7mths after my 1st m/c, this also as you know sadly ended in an m/c as well. This time me and OH haven't waited for my 1st AF and have been TTC again straight after my m/c finished and now, I am just so confused!!! I think I will be just as happy to see :witch: as I would and good strong dark :bfp: at the moment. It is hard not to get your hopes up as, every cycle there is the chance that we are pg especially as we have been trying. I found it hard and more upsetting when I got :witch: cycle after cycle after my 1st one. :hugs::hugs: to you hun this is not easy at all
> 
> Aflight - completly understand why you haven't been on here for a little while:hugs::hugs: to you hun. Did you fall pg with clomid before or, was it a natural OV that you had? If you have to have IVF and NHS wont fund it that is really harsh hun. I only wish I knew what to say to you all I can offer you is :hugs::hugs: and more :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dawny - I so hope you get a :bfp: or :witch: PDQ otherwise you will go completly insane:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well, I have tested this morning and I am just as :confused: as before!!! Got up at 5am, proceded to pee in to plastic disposable cup and, promtly spilled most of the contents on my bathroom floor:rofl::rofl: It went on my pj bottoms and bathroom mat!! Luckily I was still peeing so, I re-loaded my cup!!! Tested and.............after 5-10mins I could see the faintest of faint 2nd lines I think!?!?!? Hardly any colour to it and, anyone else that looked at it would say it was an evap. But an evap within 10mins of dipping it into my wee?!? I even got a 2nd 10imu IC out and looked at it closely from all angles before dipping it in my wee and, I couldn't see any lines on it. Dipped that one and again after 10 mins, angle it slightly and you can see the 2nd line abit better. Far too faint to take a pic so, will have to wait until Fri/Sat now to re-test!!!!! Oh dear it can't ever be that simple for me can it?:hugs:

Oh huni, that sounds like me :rofl: hope it gets stronger in the next few days xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Morning,

Oh thanks for the advice so far think thats what i will do.
Oh Aflight im so sorry i hope things start to pick up for you soon:hug:
Kota thats sounding good then i did spot a line on your test so fingers crossed for you!!! :happydance:
Peach i also have my fingers crossed for you too !!!
And shmoo its sounding good lets hope the line gets darker over the next few days.
Come on :bfp:'s !!!!!!!!!
Dawny how you doing any more signs did you manage to get an appointment for today??
:hug: to everyone xx


----------



## dawny690

babybuffy84 said:


> Morning,
> 
> Oh thanks for the advice so far think thats what i will do.
> Oh Aflight im so sorry i hope things start to pick up for you soon:hug:
> Kota thats sounding good then i did spot a line on your test so fingers crossed for you!!! :happydance:
> Peach i also have my fingers crossed for you too !!!
> And shmoo its sounding good lets hope the line gets darker over the next few days.
> Come on :bfp:'s !!!!!!!!!
> Dawny how you doing any more signs did you manage to get an appointment for today??
> :hug: to everyone xx

Im on the phone to NHS direct as there was NO appointments again :hissy:


----------



## Razcox

Morning ladies! How are you all today??

Shmoo - Really hope the lines get darker over the next few days, i can feel a :bfp: coming your way!

Peach - I am in the same boat that the min. I am 9DPO and i am sure i am preggers again, no reason to think so other then i have a feeling i am. I just now if AF turns up on sunday i am gonna crash big time.

On the plus side though my temps are looking good, i have creamy CM, sore boobs, tired and really thirsty all the time. I am going to test on Friday at 12 DPO and see what happens. Here is my FF chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## babybuffy84

:hissy::growlmad::growlmad:Oh no dawny thats rubbish !!!!!!!!!!!:hissy:
What have NHS direct said hope you got some useful info off them !!!!


----------



## dawny690

babybuffy84 said:


> :hissy::growlmad::growlmad:Oh no dawny thats rubbish !!!!!!!!!!!:hissy:
> What have NHS direct said hope you got some useful info off them !!!!

To ring the doctor to see if they can give me a call back which im now waiting for if no joy there go to the urgent care centre, she thinks it could be something to do with my gallstones/pancreatits but its a different pain to that :hissy: xx


----------



## pennypoptart

Hey girls! Now... I think I may be ovulating today! Does ovulating 20 days post EPRC sound feasible?

My OPKs are dark... but since MC they've been a bit screwy with me.

The main give away (TMI I'm afraid), was a real blob of egg whitey CM when I wiped today. Does that sound normal?!?!

I gonna jump on DH when he gets in... it works with our every other day timetable!


----------



## littlehush

dawny690 said:


> babybuffy84 said:
> 
> 
> :hissy::growlmad::growlmad:Oh no dawny thats rubbish !!!!!!!!!!!:hissy:
> What have NHS direct said hope you got some useful info off them !!!!
> 
> To ring the doctor to see if they can give me a call back which im now waiting for if no joy there go to the urgent care centre, she thinks it could be something to do with my gallstones/pancreatits but its a different pain to that :hissy: xxClick to expand...

I do hope you get some answers soon hun. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh dawny :hug::hug: let us know how you get on !!!!:hug::hug:


----------



## dawny690

Well it wasnt the one I hate :wohoo: but apparently its a gastrinal problem and I will either be :sick: or empty my bowels in the next few days, he seems to think I will be :sick: in the next few days for sure but he says to maintain fluids which I am doing and make sure I still eat which I am :lol: and the best news ever (well for me anyway) is he has arranged for some bloods to be taken to check for pregnancy and a general blood check :yipee: my appointment for that is the 6th April then I have to go back on the 9th for the results :wohoo: omg a doctor that listens I think im going to :cry: especially as he is only a locum, so isnt there all the time :hissy: but im getting some answers at last im so excited :dance: xxxx


----------



## littlehush

dawny690 said:


> Well it wasnt the one I hate :wohoo: but apparently its a gastrinal problem and I will either be :sick: or empty my bowels in the next few days, he seems to think I will be :sick: in the next few days for sure but he says to maintain fluids which I am doing and make sure I still eat which I am :lol: and the best news ever (well for me anyway) is he has arranged for some bloods to be taken to check for pregnancy and a general blood check :yipee: my appointment for that is the 6th April then I have to go back on the 9th for the results :wohoo: omg a doctor that listens I think im going to :cry: especially as he is only a locum, so isnt there all the time :hissy: but im getting some answers at last im so excited :dance: xxxx

So pleased you got some answers, and all works out for you soon hun :hugs:
Its nice to get a good doctor, and specially when they listen to you!

Not much to report from me, im on cd10 so still a few days away from ov. 
I did do one thing tho, i finally dusted off my excersise dvd and did a 30 min work out, only taken about 2 years :rofl: Feel so much better for it.

It is ok to do excersise tho? daft question i know...just dont wont to over do it and bounce my egg around :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok

xxx


----------



## RobenR

Peach Blossom said:


> Think I may be setting myself up for a fall... Have convinced myself that I am pg. No signs, no :BFP:, no reason other than desperate hope! According to FF I bd'd the day b4 ov, I then bd'd 2 days after that... That's it though, those are the only times.... And considering I mc'd just over a month ago it would be fairly unlikely... I've been repeating my mantra "I am pregnant and it's healthy" over and over in my head all day everyday. I'm worried that if :witch: appears I may crash. The only thing that has been keeping me going since I mc'd is the thought that I could be pg again.
> 
> Hoping and praying...
> 
> :dust:

Peach, we either BD'd two days before, on the day of ov or the day after (depending on those damn tickers), and then 2 days after that. I too have that hope in my head that I am pg, and am starting to think I am. Waking up nauseous this morning didn't help! 

Lots of prayers on this end. Fingers crossed for you! If :witch: shows on Sunday I'll be crushed.


----------



## babybuffy84

:happydance:Yeah dawny finally someone that listens !!!!!:happydance:
Well fingers crossed for the results then!!!!

Roben fingers crossed for you :dust::dust:


----------



## toby2

wow such alot going on!!
buffy i see you have a scan date,that must be exciting for you although they always seem such a long way away!!
Ruben have my fingers crossed for you and Peach, that first cycle after m/c is so tough when all you want is a bfp and you cant even really work out your cycle:hug: I really hope that you both get your bfp's but i also just want to say, i know you wont want to hear it but its comming from a good place, that if you dont it may not feel as made as you think right now:hug:
Little hush am sure egg will have enjoyed the excersize too!!i cant motivate
myself to do anything at the mo,thought it might can with ligther evenings but no such luck!
Dawny am so pleased you got someone who listened and tests sound great-must be a relief for you?
Penny that sounds about right to me,think i oved on about cd18?good luck with your bd!!have heard opks not always that reliable after a m/c but ewcm always is!!
Razcox those sound like good symptons-fingers crossed!!
schmoo - heres to those lines getting darker and darker!!
had a dream last night bout my two little angels-upset me when i woke up as i had seen their faces(didnt in real life,too little)but think maybe was saying good bye?actual dream was a bit traumatic in detail which didnt help!funny how these things get you...
as for me, i am just wishing my two week wait away!!
lots of love to anyone who didnt post yet today!


----------



## babybuffy84

Just wanted to say good luck rebaby for your scan tomorrow hope it all goes well xxxx


----------



## Nicki2202

Peach Blossom said:


> Think I may be setting myself up for a fall... Have convinced myself that I am pg. No signs, no :BFP:, no reason other than desperate hope! According to FF I bd'd the day b4 ov, I then bd'd 2 days after that... That's it though, those are the only times.... And considering I mc'd just over a month ago it would be fairly unlikely... I've been repeating my mantra "I am pregnant and it's healthy" over and over in my head all day everyday. I'm worried that if :witch: appears I may crash. The only thing that has been keeping me going since I mc'd is the thought that I could be pg again.
> 
> Hoping and praying...
> 
> :dust:

I'm feeling exactly the same, I keep telling myself yes I am preg, We did bd'd the day b4 I got a +ve opk and the day after then 2 days after that so I'm kinda just expecting to be preg. 
Hoping & praying too......


----------



## shmoo75

Dawny - :happydance: for a Dr that listens to you. FX for you hun:hugs:

Toby - Here's to the 2ww going by quickly for you

Well I have tested today and it was exactly the same as yesterday but the line was fainter and, I checked after 5mins then looked after I got back up at 6:45am so, probably an evap. Will test again on Sat(I promise not to test tomorrow or Friday:rofl:)as long as :witch: doesn't get me that is. (.)(.)'s are hurting me more today, peeing every hr yesterday will see how it goes today.


----------



## pennypoptart

toby2, sorry to hear about your dream... I hope it didn't upset you too much. I like the thought that perhaps they were saying goodbye.

Just want to say thanks for your lovely post, you always make such an effort to remember everyone... do you make a note of what's going on, or do you just have an amazing memory!? You're very thorough!!! Keep your chin up during your 2WW. :hugs:

Hope I did ov. yesterday. Certainly was heaps of EWCM, especially after I got back from the gym!! Poor of DH has been given the instruction of :sex: last night, tonight, and tomorrow night, as per the "sperm meets egg plan".

Toby2, I really hope the plan works for you too... I didn't use it last time, but it does seem to make sense, although sure I won't want anymore BD for the rest of the month after all those sessions!!


----------



## toby2

thanks penny-hurrah for oving!!
shhh dont tell but i just open another tab so i can flick back as i type since i have no memory whatso ever!!!
nikki heres hoping your prayers get answeredxxx
rebaby good luck for your scanxx
me, i am still just waiting...


----------



## Rebaby

Good morning lovely ladies. Thanks for the well wishes :hugs:

The scan went so well, better than i could even have hoped. Baby is there as clear as day, measuring 6w6d (i've been moved a day ahead!) and has a heartbeat :happydance: i don't think i could be any happier right now!

Thank you for thinking of me, and for still being so supportive.

I have my fingers crossed for all those in the various stages of the 2WW i hope we will see lots of :bfp: these next couple of weeks. I'm sorry you've not been well dawny but glad your found a doc to take you seriously. I hope everyone is having a good day so far :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Rebaby said:


> Good morning lovely ladies. Thanks for the well wishes :hugs:
> 
> The scan went so well, better than i could even have hoped. Baby is there as clear as day, measuring 6w6d (i've been moved a day ahead!) and has a heartbeat :happydance: i don't think i could be any happier right now!
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me, and for still being so supportive.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for all those in the various stages of the 2WW i hope we will see lots of :bfp: these next couple of weeks. I'm sorry you've not been well dawny but glad your found a doc to take you seriously. I hope everyone is having a good day so far :hugs:

So glad it went well hun and :yipee: to a HB :wohoo: xxx


----------



## littlehush

So pleased for you Rebaby :happydance: must be a lovely feeling :cloud9:


----------



## babybuffy84

:happydance::happydance:Yeah Rebaby am so pleased that the scan went well and there was HB !!!! :):happydance::happydance:
Yeah Penny !!!! Will keep everything crossed for you!!! 

Toby i hope something starts to happen for you soon.

Have been over and seen work today i told 1 manager and he has agreed not to tell anyone until i know that all is well have to see my works doctor now to be able to return to work but cant get an appt for 2 weeks so have to stay off for another 2 weeks then will use some hols so might only be in work for a couple of days before i have my scan so am just going to rest,rest and more rest and hope this little bean sticks.
:hug:


----------



## toby2

thats good news buffy and it looks like the sun is going to shine on your enforced holiday as well!!what do you do at work if you dontmind me asking?
Rebaby you must be so thrilled,is such a lovely thing to hppen after the tough time you had(a little bit of me wishes it was me as well but i know my time will come!)xx


----------



## babybuffy84

Hi Oh toby i dont mind,

I work for virgin trains in liverpool its a great job i work as a hostess on board but we do 15 hour days and so as soon as you know your pregnant you cant do that job and cause we are quite fast trains the pressure it puts on the body going so quick cause we tilt isnt good for you or baby so we get taken off the trains and put to work in the offices instead.Its so hard to keep anything a secret nearly everyone knows that as soon as your in that office its normally cause your pregnant.
But never mind will enjoy my forced 2 week holiday and am just going to chill i think :)
And toby am sure your time will come same as it will for everyone in team angels we will all be yummy mummys one day :)!!


----------



## Kota

So pleased to hear your scan went well today Rebaby!! Can you believe your 1/2 way through the 1st tri already!!! :happydance::happydance:

Sorry I haven't been around much ladies, been bunged up with the start of the flu, waiting for it to properly hit me. :cry:

Looks like I'm out for this month, finally on cd52 I've had some pink tinged CM. combined with my temp drops over the last couple of days looks like the witch is right in time for my b'day tomorrow. :hissy: No b'day shaggin for me! :twisted:

Hope everyone else is well and looking forward to seeing the results of those currently in the 2ww!! lets see lots of :bfp:'s!


----------



## dawny690

Kota said:


> So pleased to hear your scan went well today Rebaby!! Can you believe your 1/2 way through the 1st tri already!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much ladies, been bunged up with the start of the flu, waiting for it to properly hit me. :cry:
> 
> Looks like I'm out for this month, finally on cd52 I've had some pink tinged CM. combined with my temp drops over the last couple of days looks like the witch is right in time for my b'day tomorrow. :hissy: No b'day shaggin for me! :twisted:
> 
> Hope everyone else is well and looking forward to seeing the results of those currently in the 2ww!! lets see lots of :bfp:'s!

Oh huni, stay away evil :witch: your :twisted: hope its implant for you hun so you get birthday :sex: :lol: Happy Birthday for tomorrow hun :cake: xxxx


----------



## Kota

ahh Dawny, I love the PMA, but don't waste it here, :rofl: witch is on her way. Still, means my body is getting back to normal right? So its a good thing in its own way. :muaha:
and thank you for the b'day wishes. :hugs:


----------



## toby2

kota if your not going to get your bfp first cycle then the sooner the witch flies in the better!!!i didnt get my first cycle after either time so i know how you feel, but like you say at least you know where you are with things now!:hugs:
Buffy thats very exciting!!couldnt imagine what you were doing where you have to sp imediately??I work in a very small school so cant keep anything secret there,just for different reasons!
how you feeling today dawny?


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Kota i hope the :witch::witch: stays away!!!! 
:hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

So pleased the scan went well rebaby. 

Enforced holiday buffy? Wish my work did that.!! Have a lovely restful time!

So some of you may have seen my post elsewhere, but I got a bit impatient today and went and bought a first response early pg test at lunchtime. There was the faintest second line there within a couple of minutes.. Other people seem to be able to see it.. Not going to get my hopes up until I get a good dark line, but ever so slightly excited!! If I am pg then it truly will be a gift from Buddha. Keep your fingers crossed ladies!!

:dust:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Peach i have everything crossed for you and how strange especially after the whole buddha thing. 
Let hope the line darkens up fast!!!! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

I so hope so... Going to try and wait til Friday morning before testing again... have 2 tests in bathroom though so may prove tricky to resist!

:dust: :hug: :dust:


----------



## toby2

would never be able to resist those tests!!!:rofl:
lots of exciting news lately-heres to plenty more team angel graduates!!
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:


----------



## dawny690

Been a bit sad today had a big wobbly this morning but im getting there just very :growlmad: that my OH forgot :( but I've got through today with help from my wonderful :friends: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Chilli

Wow, ther's lots of good news around then. 
Rebaby so pleased for you.
Peaches - well you already know, but no way I could resist tests, I'm like a complete loon with my OPKs and BFNs at the mo!!!
I just wnat AF to come along now too: bored, frustrated and generally fed up of waiting now!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Chilli

:flower:Dawny, I read your earlier thread. I know how you feel. Somedays it's like you're the only one it mattered to! Glad you got support you needed


----------



## pennypoptart

Hey ladies... peach blossom, I think I can see a second line! Don't know how you are resisting those sticks!! BTW, you have very nice finger nails! Wish mine would grow so well!

My ov sticks final came up as being defo +ve today! So my EWCM was a good sign yesterday! Going to seal the deal tonight, tomorrow and hopefully Friday (if have any energy left!)

Toby2, won't tell anyone your secret of how you manage to say nice things to everyone... promise!


----------



## pennypoptart

Dawny690, hope you feel better soon. :hugs: We're thinking of you sweets x


Rebaby! YIPPPPPPEEEEEE on the scan!


----------



## Peach Blossom

pennypoptart said:


> Hey ladies... peach blossom, I think I can see a second line! Don't know how you are resisting those sticks!! BTW, you have very nice finger nails! Wish mine would grow so well!

Why thank you Pennypoptart... my secret to lovely nails is Evening Primrose Oil... I take 3000mg a day (3 x 1 a day per day). My Dad is a dermatologist and suggested it would be good for my skin. 

Think my resisting may weaken tomorrow morning... :p


----------



## RobenR

Peach Blossom said:


> pennypoptart said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... peach blossom, I think I can see a second line! Don't know how you are resisting those sticks!! BTW, you have very nice finger nails! Wish mine would grow so well!
> 
> Why thank you Pennypoptart... my secret to lovely nails is Evening Primrose Oil... I take 3000mg a day (3 x 1 a day per day). My Dad is a dermatologist and suggested it would be good for my skin.
> 
> Think my resisting may weaken tomorrow morning... :pClick to expand...

It had better not! I'm trying to make it to Friday/Saturday at the latest! I'm so tempted though, at 10 DPO! I was nauseous this afternoon which made me wonder if just maybe...


----------



## toby2

peach i have heard lots of ladies say that they take evning primrose oil to help in lead up to ov when ttc but they stop once they have oved....I cant remeber why but will look for you-dont want to worry you but just wanted to sharexx
dawnt am going to look at your other thread
chilli hope your wait is soon over(((((((((()))))


----------



## toby2

oh!this is what i found....might be worth a read for everyone?I know it is only one opinion buthave heard it said in lots of different places
bugger, dont think i can post a link here as will break rules,will pm peach and for everyone else basically epo is used to increase cm but you should stop using it after you have oved,just goggle epo and ttc
xx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Dawny am sorry you had a bad day am sending you tons off :hug::hug::hugs: and am glad you got the support you needed too.
Oh peach make sure you keep us posted on them tests im still POAS's im addicted but keep having lines on tests now that i didnt with my last pregnancy v.v.strange!!!
Yeah penny get to it :happydance::sex::spermy:!!!
Chilli i hope things start to happen for you soon xx:hug:
:hug: Lisa xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

toby2 said:


> oh!this is what i found....might be worth a read for everyone?I know it is only one opinion buthave heard it said in lots of different places
> bugger, dont think i can post a link here as will break rules,will pm peach and for everyone else basically epo is used to increase cm but you should stop using it after you have oved,just goggle epo and ttc
> xx

Will stop taking it today! Thanks for the advice. 

xx


----------



## shmoo75

Rebaby - :happydance: for your scan I am so glad you got to see HB and all is ok with bubs

Babybuffy - Wow enforced holiday could do with some of that. FX all is ok with your LO :dust::dust::happydance:

Peachblossom - Wow congrats to you hun. Here's to the lines getting darker:happydance::happydance:

Toby - How are you holding out? FX for that you get a :bfp:

Dawny - sorry that you had a bad day but, glad you got the support that you need

I caved a tested again today wish i hadn't. It was definate :bfn: not even the slightest hint of a 2nd line now so, the others must of been evaps:cry: I am getting cramps on/off at the mo inbetween hunger rumbles, am even more spotty at the mo so, think :witch: is on her way maybe tomorrow. Will only test again next Saturday as long as :witch: stays away as that will be CD44. Longest cycle prior to my m/c was 43 days. Oh well onwards and upwards.


----------



## Peach Blossom

RobenR said:


> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennypoptart said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... peach blossom, I think I can see a second line! Don't know how you are resisting those sticks!! BTW, you have very nice finger nails! Wish mine would grow so well!
> 
> Why thank you Pennypoptart... my secret to lovely nails is Evening Primrose Oil... I take 3000mg a day (3 x 1 a day per day). My Dad is a dermatologist and suggested it would be good for my skin.
> 
> Think my resisting may weaken tomorrow morning... :pClick to expand...
> 
> It had better not! I'm trying to make it to Friday/Saturday at the latest! I'm so tempted though, at 10 DPO! I was nauseous this afternoon which made me wonder if just maybe...Click to expand...

Oh I hope so Roben, fxd for you. :dust: :dust:
xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Roben fingers crossed for you :)
Shmoo will keep everything crossed for you too :)
Peach did you test this morning or are you waiting till tomorrow??
I did another test this morning im addicted when i was last pregnant i used a clearblue with digi conception and it said not pregnant so decided i would try it this time and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks so that makes me 4-5 weeks :happydance: so am pleased my mind has been rested for now but am resting lots and not getting to excited am just trying not to think about it at the mo am so scared something will go wrong :blush:.
Any news on the rest off you guys??
Oh and wheres crockwell i hope she had a nice weekend away !!
:hug:


----------



## dawny690

babybuffy84 said:


> Oh Roben fingers crossed for you :)
> Shmoo will keep everything crossed for you too :)
> Peach did you test this morning or are you waiting till tomorrow??
> I did another test this morning im addicted when i was last pregnant i used a clearblue with digi conception and it said not pregnant so decided i would try it this time and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks so that makes me 4-5 weeks :happydance: so am pleased my mind has been rested for now but am resting lots and not getting to excited am just trying not to think about it at the mo am so scared something will go wrong :blush:.
> Any news on the rest off you guys??
> Oh and wheres crockwell i hope she had a nice weekend away !!
> :hug:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: so pleased for you hun :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

babybuffy84 said:


> Oh Roben fingers crossed for you :)
> Shmoo will keep everything crossed for you too :)
> Peach did you test this morning or are you waiting till tomorrow??
> I did another test this morning im addicted when i was last pregnant i used a clearblue with digi conception and it said not pregnant so decided i would try it this time and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks so that makes me 4-5 weeks :happydance: so am pleased my mind has been rested for now but am resting lots and not getting to excited am just trying not to think about it at the mo am so scared something will go wrong :blush:.
> Any news on the rest off you guys??
> Oh and wheres crockwell i hope she had a nice weekend away !!
> :hug:

Ok.... I admit it! I did one this morning (cheap zoom baby one) which had very faint line and I may have just done another FR early response test just to check yesterday wasn't a fluke.. Still a faint line there, possibly a fraction darker... Can't get a photo sadly. Trying not to be obsessed and am going to try my best to wait until the weekend now before testing again!! 

Glad your test was strong positive... I don't dare try digital yet!! 

:hug: xxx


----------



## Chilli

Well done peaches
Fingers crossed Robin
Nothing to talk of for me yet, still in limbo land. Doc been great, called again to see how I was but says nothing coming up on tests so pains down to body adjusting. Pains have at least alleviated for a while. Keep hoping myabe pregnant, but know in my heart I'm not. Spose keeps me going for a while. Running out of tests now, think I'm addicted!!??


----------



## babybuffy84

:happydance:Yeah Peaches lets hope that line gets darker now then !!! :happydance: Im a POAS addict and aint stopped testing just to make sure :rofl:.
Chilli if it helps rest your mind then test away !!! Hopefully you will get down to the bottom off it soon.:hug:

Dawny how you doing today are you feeling a little better today ??:hug:


----------



## dawny690

babybuffy84 said:


> :happydance:Yeah Peaches lets hope that line gets darker now then !!! :happydance: Im a POAS addict and aint stopped testing just to make sure :rofl:.
> Chilli if it helps rest your mind then test away !!! Hopefully you will get down to the bottom off it soon.:hug:
> 
> Dawny how you doing today are you feeling a little better today ??:hug:

Im better today thankyou, but my friend had bad news today so im :cry: for her now xx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh yeah i saw the post in the first tri bit bless her well shall send you both lots of :hug: :hugs:.


----------



## dawny690

Im sure she appriciates it as do I xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Peach Blossom said:


> Ok.... I admit it! I did one this morning (cheap zoom baby one) which had very faint line and I may have just done another FR early response test just to check yesterday wasn't a fluke.. Still a faint line there, possibly a fraction darker... Can't get a photo sadly. Trying not to be obsessed and am going to try my best to wait until the weekend now before testing again!!

Yay :happydance: i will have my fingers and toes crossed you have a lovely strong line at the weekend!


----------



## dawny690

Happy Birthday Kota hun xxxx


----------



## Kota

Thank you Dawny!! :hugs:

As suspected, witch arrived this morning, however rather then being upset about this, I am super pleased!!! After a bit of a depressive bout of tears and self pity last night I have woken this morning feeling really positive about whats next. I can _finally_ (after 7.5wks) get back on proper TTC track! and as I now have no idea when I'm due to ovulate, and OPK's may not work cause of my PCOS, OH and I are in for a LOT of :sex: this month!!! I'm very glad we've both got the drive for it!! :rofl::blush:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Kota happy birthday.
And not that we ever say it that often am glad the :witch: has arrived and you can get back too:sex::sex::wohoo:!!!!!
Roll on ov day !!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rebaby said:


> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> Ok.... I admit it! I did one this morning (cheap zoom baby one) which had very faint line and I may have just done another FR early response test just to check yesterday wasn't a fluke.. Still a faint line there, possibly a fraction darker... Can't get a photo sadly. Trying not to be obsessed and am going to try my best to wait until the weekend now before testing again!!
> 
> Yay :happydance: i will have my fingers and toes crossed you have a lovely strong line at the weekend!Click to expand...

Me too... Going to try and resist those tests in the bathroom til Saturday morning... 

:hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy Birthday Kota. :hugs:


----------



## toby2

evening angel ladies and happy birthday Kota!
yay for those faint lines peach, move away from the sticks!heheh
me, am still waiting in my two week wait!had some reflexology today which was lovely,going to have another couple of sessions and she going to try and work on my baby bits!


----------



## Rebaby

Oh happy birthday kota hun :hugs: Hope it's been a good one despite the :witch:

Sounds like you have a fun-packed cycle ahead! :winkwink:


----------



## Kota

Thank you ladies for the b'day wishes! It's been a great day even with the witch! Got a great job offer for next term and back to being full of PMA for this cycle! :happydance:


----------



## RobenR

11 DPO and going mad here! Today I had one spot of light not-quite-brown stuff on the undies, about the size of a fingertip. Am trying to figure out if it is the arrival of witch (who is due on Sunday) or if it's something a bit more positive! Have been nauseous and dizzy part of the day so maybe...

Really want to test tomorrow instead of Saturday because ever since I saw that one spot (and nothing else for the rest of the day save opaque white CM) I am wondering and hoping.

Any ideas? I'm so confused...


----------



## Peach Blossom

RobenR said:


> 11 DPO and going mad here! Today I had one spot of light not-quite-brown stuff on the undies, about the size of a fingertip. Am trying to figure out if it is the arrival of witch (who is due on Sunday) or if it's something a bit more positive! Have been nauseous and dizzy part of the day so maybe...
> 
> Really want to test tomorrow instead of Saturday because ever since I saw that one spot (and nothing else for the rest of the day save opaque white CM) I am wondering and hoping.
> 
> Any ideas? I'm so confused...

Could be implantation bleed hon... I too had (sorry for TMI here) a brownish creamy CM early this morning. Nothing else since.... You know how weak I am... If I were you I'd test tomorrow!! I'd have done 3 already! :blush:

fxd for you. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## RobenR

Peach Blossom said:


> RobenR said:
> 
> 
> 11 DPO and going mad here! Today I had one spot of light not-quite-brown stuff on the undies, about the size of a fingertip. Am trying to figure out if it is the arrival of witch (who is due on Sunday) or if it's something a bit more positive! Have been nauseous and dizzy part of the day so maybe...
> 
> Really want to test tomorrow instead of Saturday because ever since I saw that one spot (and nothing else for the rest of the day save opaque white CM) I am wondering and hoping.
> 
> Any ideas? I'm so confused...
> 
> Could be implantation bleed hon... I too had (sorry for TMI here) a brownish creamy CM early this morning. Nothing else since.... You know how weak I am... If I were you I'd test tomorrow!! I'd have done 3 already! :blush:
> 
> fxd for you. :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

It's like we're having the same symptoms. I may break down and test tomorrow morning. I'm so worried but excited! 

Fingers crossed for you too Peach! I have 4 preg tests now, 3 FRER and 1 CB digital. I just don't want to test too early, but I'm thinking 12 DPO isn't too early...is it?

:hissy: Going out of my mind here!


----------



## dawny690

RobenR said:


> It's like we're having the same symptoms. I may break down and test tomorrow morning. I'm so worried but excited!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you too Peach! I have 4 preg tests now, 3 FRER and 1 CB digital. I just don't want to test too early, but I'm thinking 12 DPO isn't too early...is it?
> 
> :hissy: Going out of my mind here!

No hun if you use a FRER tomorrow at 12dpo you should see a nice line on it hopefully, I really want to see your :bfp: and it be super sticky for the whole 9mths :hugs: and :dust: xxxx


----------



## RobenR

dawny690 said:


> No hun if you use a FRER tomorrow at 12dpo you should see a nice line on it hopefully, I really want to see your :bfp: and it be super sticky for the whole 9mths :hugs: and :dust: xxxx

*giant pouncing hug*

Thank you! I'll keep everyone posted. I'm hoping, I've done the math and I think we got all the timing right, so now I'm relying on the power of prayer.

I'm actually eager for 5:30 am![-o&lt;
:dust: for all!


----------



## dawny690

RobenR said:


> *giant pouncing hug*
> 
> Thank you! I'll keep everyone posted. I'm hoping, I've done the math and I think we got all the timing right, so now I'm relying on the power of prayer.
> 
> I'm actually eager for 5:30 am![-o&lt;
> :dust: for all!

I hope to come online tomorrow and see your :bfp: Ps What time is it there now so I can stalk you :blush: ( oh sh*t did I say I was going to stalk you out loud :oops: ) xxx


----------



## RobenR

dawny690 said:


> I hope to come online tomorrow and see your :bfp: Ps What time is it there now so I can stalk you :blush: ( oh sh*t did I say I was going to stalk you out loud :oops: ) xxx

:rofl:

Right now it's 7:15 pm, EST in Ontario.

Stalk away! As soon as I find out, I'll post the results good or bad. My DH refuses to say anything for fear of being disappointed and me being as upset as I was last month when :witch: showed up. 

:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

RobenR said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Right now it's 7:15 pm, EST in Ontario.
> 
> Stalk away! As soon as I find out, I'll post the results good or bad. My DH refuses to say anything for fear of being disappointed and me being as upset as I was last month when :witch: showed up.
> 
> :hugs:

So your 5hrs behind us lol so if I get out of my warm bed at 10am (our time) you should be getting ready to poas if you do decide to :hugs: :hugs: (big squishy ones) and F'X and [-o&lt; that you get that magic :bfp: (even if its slightly faint) tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

hey girls, hope you don't mind but I was practicing making blinkies and made you one:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/blinkies/button-62.gif


----------



## dawny690

rafwife said:


> hey girls, hope you don't mind but I was practicing making blinkies and made you one:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/blinkies/button-62.gif

Awww Raf Thats lovely thankyou :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Glad you like it :)


----------



## dawny690

Its lovely have added it to my signature :hugs: xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Kota - Happy birthday for yesterday hun and, glad :witch: got you so you can back to some serious :sex: TTC

I did an OPK last night and it was quite dark(not quite a + but close again!!!) so grabbed OH & :sex: no :witch: so far today and i have some cramps on/off, (.)(.)'s aching on/off will try and hold out until at least nxt saturday to test again! Will try and get online this afternoon to check for any :bfp: work depending. Was very busy yesterday so, couldn't get on.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck this morning Roben. 

Chilli, hope you enjoy the second acupuncture session and it helps!

Driving myself a little crazy... Didn't sleep at all well last night. Couldn't get comfortable and my heart felt like it was racing. Finally got to sleep at about 4.30am and had to wake at 8 for work... my temp has gone down this morning. Has been 36.7-36.8 all dpo, but this morning it was 36.6. Hoping it was down to the bad night's sleep. Did a cheap zoom baby hpt first thing when I got up, but was :bfn: :cry:... hoping its because they're cheap tests and its so early on that they couldn't detect anything... Argggghhhh... 

I hope you ladies have a lovely Friday... looks like the sun should be shining!

:hug:


----------



## dawny690

Awww peach, I hope its just a blip and it goes to a lovely :bfp: soon.

Roben did you poas??? Good luck hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MissingBubs

Hi ladies...
It's been such a long time since I have logged in, but its good to see team angels going strong. I was on here all day every day, but it wasn't good for my mental health! :wacko:
The :witch: showed for me in March about 4 weeks after mc and it really screwed my head up. Especially because Feb was 28 days, it meant that it was like groundhog day. Every date significant to the mc or pg was the same day, only a month on. Does that make sense? So on the 16th feb (Monday) I mc, then the 16th March was a Monday too, so the routine of the day and the TV programmes etc all reminded me of what I was feeling at that point during the mc. :dohh:
Anyway, I have turned a corner and although I can't wait for our :bfp: it's not the only thing on my mind. I'm planning other things in my life too. We have far too many Decemeber birthdays in our family anyway :rofl:
Hope you are all well anyway. Just thought I would update you, just incase I was missed... :blush:
:hug:


----------



## RobenR

Good morning ladies,

I got up at 04:45 because I couldn't wait any longer.

As of 04:49 am, :bfp:

I got up an hour later. Still :bfp:.

Two of the most beautiful pink lines that I have ever seen.

*spazzes into a heart attack*

Fingers crossed for you Peach! I have faith!


----------



## dan-o

OMG!!!! :bfp: Go Roben!!!!!!! Wooooo :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh roben that's great news!! :happydance:

Have a feeling I may have got my hopes up unecessarily... More brownish cm this am (sorry for tmi)... A few abdo twinges too, but no like AF pains... Anyway trying to keep pma and repeating my mantra "I am pregnant and it's healthy"... Here's hoping...


----------



## RobenR

Peach Blossom said:


> Oh roben that's great news!! :happydance:
> 
> Have a feeling I may have got my hopes up unecessarily... More brownish cm this am (sorry for tmi)... A few abdo twinges too, but no like AF pains... Anyway trying to keep pma and repeating my mantra "I am pregnant and it's healthy"... Here's hoping...

I am keeping everything in the world crossed for you Peach! Keep up the mantra, the brownish goo may be the good kind!

And when in doubt, have a doctor siphon some of your blood. I'm in semi-denial until I see my doctor on Monday.

DH is sort of speechless right now...


----------



## pennypoptart

:dance::dance::dance::laugh2::laugh2::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::flower: RobenR :bfp::bfp: yay!! congrats!!!


----------



## babybuffy84

Wooooooooohoooooooooo Roben yippeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations :bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance:
Missing bubs you were missed glad to see you back :)
Peach hope the lines turn up for you soon but i defo spotted them the other day hurry up and get darker lines!!!!!:)
Shmoo will still keep everthing crossed for you !!! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Trying to keep pma, but went to loo just now and had red blood when I wiped... This all happened in last pregnancy... But that didn't end well... Sorry feeling a bit sorry for myself... :(


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Can i join you ladies? I m/c on 11th March at 6-7weeks confirmed via scan on 13th March. I had been told to wait until atleast one af before ttc again, but when i questioned the dr they said that it was to date the pregnancy. Well, me having an obssesive nature - i'll know my dates and won't need to depend on af to confirm that!!! So we're ttc straight away. I've been using opk and cbfm again and have this morning got a positive on opk and a peak on cbfm - so fingers crossed we can get that BFP...


----------



## Kota

Oh RobynR thats FANTASTIC!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations!!! So happy for you! and wishing you the healthiest and happiest of 8months ahead with a crying loud baby at the end of it!! 

Yay!! another Team Angels graduate, thats just made my day! :cloud9:


----------



## Kota

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> Can i join you ladies? I m/c on 11th March at 6-7weeks confirmed via scan on 13th March. I had been told to wait until atleast one af before ttc again, but when i questioned , me being as obsevive natured i'll know my dates and won't need to depend on af to confirm that!!! I've been using opk and cbfm again and have this morning got a positive on opk and a peak on cbfm - so fingers crossed we can get that BFP...

Of course you can ttc, although we're of course sorry that you have to. :hugs: 
Good news about the +opk!! looks like you're in for a weekend of :sex:!!!
Hoping theres a sticky BFP at the end of it for you.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Welcome ttc. Congrats on the +ve opk! Wishing you lots of luck. :dust:

Caved in and went and got a cb digi test... bfn :cry: don't know what to think anymore... Think I may be going nuts!!! 

Hope everyone has had a good Friday and is looking forward to the weekend!

:hug:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Peach am sending you a ton off :hug::hug: Could it still be to early though???


----------



## Peach Blossom

babybuffy84 said:


> Oh Peach am sending you a ton off :hug::hug: Could it still be to early though???

Very possibly! It's only 2 weeks post conception and 12 dpo... Going to try and NOT test again for a while... It is official I am obsessed!! 

:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Missingbubs - Glad you are back and your head is in a better place now hun. I wish my cycles went straight to 28days after both my m/c's no chance though I am currently on CD36 and no sign of :witch: or :bfp: hopefully I have OV today at the latest but don't know for sure as I have had a few nearly + OPK's but none that were a def + so given up using them

Roben - :happydance::happydance::happydance: another :bfp: fantastic hun here's to happy and healthy 8mths

Peach - sorry you have red blood hun :hugs::hugs: to you

TTCbaby - Course you can join us sorry for your loss though :hugs::hugs: This time round I couldn't wait for my 1st AF as I would still be waiting as CD36 at the mo for me. At least I am doing all I can to get another :bfp:

Dawny - How are you doing today hun?

I think I have had some red blood spotting just a little bit as I had a near + OPK last night I am hoping its OV bleed. Just checked my diary as I note everything down including ticks for the days me and OH :sex::rofl::rofl: And I had the exact samething and 13 days later I got a :bfp: so, here's hoping!!! Now I have said this I've probably cursed myself and the :witch: will arrive any day!!!


----------



## Kota

Peach Blossom said:


> Welcome ttc. Congrats on the +ve opk! Wishing you lots of luck. :dust:
> 
> Caved in and went and got a cb digi test... bfn :cry: don't know what to think anymore... Think I may be going nuts!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good Friday and is looking forward to the weekend!
> 
> :hug:

Hey Peach, I Kinda know how you're feeling, last week I did 5 (yep, count them) HPT tests and got faint coloured lines on every single one. they were taken over the space of a week and the lines didn't get any fainter or any darker. But they were def there. Then I had my temp drop and witch showed up 2 days later. On CD53 after my m/c. 
If you've had a temp drop, red cm and a BFN then unfortunately at this stage its not sounding like the happy result we wish it was for you. :hugs:The line(s) you got could have been evaps, or as someone suggested to me, a suspected chemical. If it is the witch on her way though then at least you know your body is doing what its supposed to do in getting ready for next month and a brand new cycle, with no left over 'tissue' and ready for a super sticky bean at the end of April! 

Either way, we'll all be here to support you if you need it. :hug:


----------



## Rebaby

MissingBubs said:


> Just thought I would update you, just incase I was missed... :blush:
> :hug:

You certainly were! :hugs: Glad you're feeling better hun.

Just logging on after work and wanted to say WAHOO and CONGRATULATIONS to Roben :happydance:

And send :hug: to Peachblossom and anyone else needing them today.


----------



## dawny690

Congratulations RobenR Im sooooo happy for you hun :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :flower: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: xxxxx


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Thanks for the warm welcome girls!!! We're going away for the weekend... a stroke of genius that it actually falls on the right weekend for baby making!!! (it so wasn't planned that way) But i hope the change in sceenery will bring our BFP, it did last time (we concieved in St Ives, and now off to Stratford-Upon-Avon) !!

Congratulations Roben!!! Shmoo - i tick my diary too with a bd and everything!! I hope i never loose my diary i'd hate for anyone to read my symbols and codes! lol

Good luck girls
xx


----------



## RobenR

Thank you everyone for the good wishes. First doctors appt on Monday. I am very scared I'll get bad news, after having one m/c, I'm so worried about another.

Wishing everyone :dust: and keep updating about :test:!

Fingers crossed for each and every one of you!


----------



## shmoo75

I have decided to test every Sat(starting today!!:bfn: of course) and Wed until I get :bfp: or :witch: as I have no idea what is going on with my stupid body. Oh well will also keep :sex: just incase. Hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Shazzy

Roben :happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!!:happydance::happydance::bfp:


----------



## Chilli

Schmoo - know exactly how you feel and it's bloody torturous!!
Peaches - how are you today, any further news?

I feel I can share with you all my good news - AF is finally here!!!!!! :happydance:
It's been 6 and a half weeks so the minx took her time, and obvioulsy would've prefered BFP, but at least it's a step in the right direction and maybe next month will be the one. Hopefully now all the pains will subside and things will bw a bit more predictable! Can't believe I'm so happy - Lord knows what I'll be like when I do get a BFP!!!???

Thanks all for listening:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Chilli - :happydance: for :witch: finally arriving. I am now officaly jealous that you have the :witch: and i don't:rofl::rofl: Never thought I would be saying that:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dawny690

OMFG I have a :bfp: Im really nervous about this girls (im going to cross post this as I have loads of places I need to announce this :happydance: im the first april one I think :D xxx
 



Attached Files:







Image003.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chilli

Dawny - you've just made a good day even better - yipee for you
Schmoo - I know crazy huh, you'll be soon though hun!


----------



## dawny690

Chilli said:


> Dawny - you've just made a good day even better - yipee for you
> Schmoo - I know crazy huh, you'll be soon though hun!

Thankyou huni im shaking like a leaf xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

:happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp: Yippee Dawny :happydance::happydance: Congratulations !!!!!
Chilli am glad the :witch: has finally shown now you can move forward and start afresh :)
Shmoo i hope the :witch: shows for you sooon or a :bfp: shows for you soon :)
Also welsome TTC sorry for your loss xxx:hug:


----------



## Kota

Just posted in your journal but I'm going to congratulate you here (and everywhere else I see you post it) as well!!!

Well Done Dawny!!!

Another Team Angels Graduate!! YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Kota said:


> Just posted in your journal but I'm going to congratulate you here (and everywhere else I see you post it) as well!!!
> 
> Well Done Dawny!!!
> 
> Another Team Angels Graduate!! YAY!!! :happydance:

Noooooooo not the C word :rofl: thanks hun xxxx


----------



## toby2

yay for dawnyxxx
just a quick post as friends arriving for lunch shortly, be back later
xxx


----------



## RobenR

Dawny congrats! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## dawny690

RobenR said:


> Dawny congrats! I'm so happy for you!

Must be the :dust: you sent me huni xxx


----------



## littlehush

Dawny :happydance::happydance::bfp::happydance::happydance: So pleased for you hun! xxx


----------



## dawny690

Thanks you, Toby and peach are next :dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## dan-o

Well another day, another typical post ov temp, still no idea what's going on tho! :wacko:

My post MC spotting seems to have _finally_ stopped today :happydance: hope it stays away now (preferably for 9 months :rofl:)


----------



## shmoo75

Dawny - :happydance::happydance: Congratulations on your :bfp: the sun is now shinning that much brighter. Here's to happy and healthy 8mths or so for you

At last some good news :happydance::happydance: No its not a :bfp: I wish or, :witch: again I wish but, I have my appointment to see Gyne at the Hospital!!:happydance::happydance: I had to book my own appointment online so, it is on 30/04 @3:15pm That will be 9wks since my m/c so, if I haven't had a :bfp: or a visit from the :witch: I have this appointment so wont be any need to see Dr unless, I have a :bfp: where I will go to my Dr and cancel my appointment or, will at least phone to seek advice before canceling anyway. But :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats Dawny!! :happydance: So pleased for you. 

Still no clearer for me... think :witch: is on her way, but then again this is how the last pregnancy started... guess its just a waiting game for a few more days. Am officially out of hpts now, so can't do any more testing til after the weekend... DH is on strict instructions not to let me go and buy anymore this weekend! 

Will stop whinging now! 

Hope you're all having a lovely sunny weekend. 

:hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kota said:


> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> Welcome ttc. Congrats on the +ve opk! Wishing you lots of luck. :dust:
> 
> Caved in and went and got a cb digi test... bfn :cry: don't know what to think anymore... Think I may be going nuts!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good Friday and is looking forward to the weekend!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Hey Peach, I Kinda know how you're feeling, last week I did 5 (yep, count them) HPT tests and got faint coloured lines on every single one. they were taken over the space of a week and the lines didn't get any fainter or any darker. But they were def there. Then I had my temp drop and witch showed up 2 days later. On CD53 after my m/c.
> If you've had a temp drop, red cm and a BFN then unfortunately at this stage its not sounding like the happy result we wish it was for you. :hugs:The line(s) you got could have been evaps, or as someone suggested to me, a suspected chemical. If it is the witch on her way though then at least you know your body is doing what its supposed to do in getting ready for next month and a brand new cycle, with no left over 'tissue' and ready for a super sticky bean at the end of April!
> 
> Either way, we'll all be here to support you if you need it. :hug:Click to expand...

Thank you for your words of support hon... temp rose again today and spotting still.. but no red blood again... so who knows what's going on?!! Just getting on with planting my veggies to take my mind off it all!! :) 

Thanks again. 

:hug:


----------



## dan-o

Fingers crossed for you peach blossom :hugs:

Could be implant spotting, on it's way out xx


----------



## dawny690

Peach hun I had a bit of spotting which I swore blind would be af and you saw what I got today :yipee: xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Evening all,

Oh peach will still keep everything crossed for you :)!!!
Shmoo am glad you got an appt sorted let hope you dont need it and a :bfp: appears before then :)
Dan-o yeah am glad its fianlly stopped for you and you can start to move forward and lets hope it doesnt return for 9 months :)
Well im having take away and a movie tonight with the OH and am resting up Hope you all have a good saturday night !!! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks for the support ladies. Fxd this is implantation and not :witch: on her way!

:hug: xx


----------



## toby2

Peach heres hoping, that would be such good news and very exciting:hug:
Buffy hope you enjoy your restful night in, sounds just the thing for keeping that bean happy!
dawny bet you have looked at that hpt a million times at least!!!
Dan-o glad your spotting has finished, is a good feeling!
hey littlehush you must be in your 2ww now???
am going away till thursday now so may not be around-will be desperate to POAS by then as am trying not to take them with me as i wont have oh with me!!
missing you already!


----------



## Peach Blossom

We'll miss you Toby2 xx


----------



## dawny690

Have a good time Toby hun will miss you be strong xxx :blush: I've looked at it a few times to check the line is still there :rofl: it looks nice and pink now :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## toby2

Dawny is lovely news for you-team angels is full of graduates at the moment and thats just lovelyxx


----------



## Tink1o5

front page updated


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> front page updated

Thanks hun how are you?? xx


----------



## RobenR

Peach Blossom said:


> Thanks for the support ladies. Fxd this is implantation and not :witch: on her way!
> 
> :hug: xx

Everything in the world crossed for you Peach! I am giving you :hugs: and good thoughts!


----------



## krockwell

Wow, 
Hi ladies, I've been MIA for a while, and just kinda skimmed :blush: through the postings...wow, there's too many to keep up with if I don't read everyday!! Sheesh!


Glad it seems like everyone is going good! :) I saw some :bfp:'s happening...:happydance:
CONGRATS LADIES!!!

:) 

Just curious if we can edit my status on the front page now with where we're at? 

I am, TTC with Clomid & Metformin, so...hoping to hit it next wednesday night (if hubby can get thursday off work) and all throughout the weekend, as much as possible!
WE WILL get a STICKY Bean this month! WE WILL!!!! 

:)
<3 Hope you ladies are good. 
:kiss:


----------



## Tink1o5

updated


----------



## dan-o

dan-o said:


> Well another day, another typical post ov temp, still no idea what's going on tho! :wacko:
> 
> My post MC spotting seems to have _finally_ stopped today :happydance: hope it stays away now (preferably for 9 months :rofl:)

I spoke too soon, I spotted again in the evening, lol! Only a bit tho & now it's gone again, so maybe it's drying up? 

Still looks like I'm in my luteal phase tho, this is too weird!


----------



## toby2

bye bye angel ladies, see you when i get back!!


----------



## dawny690

toby2 said:


> bye bye angel ladies, see you when i get back!!

Bye :wave: huni have a nice time xxxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Toby have a nice holiday :) :)


----------



## dan-o

TTFN toby, have a lovely time xx


----------



## littlehush

Have a nice time Toby!

Well im now officially in the TWW...keeping my fingers crossed!!

xxx


----------



## dan-o

Looking fab littlehush, good luck, hope you caught your lil egg this month! :spermy:


----------



## Kota

Have a great time Toby, 

Littlehush - your chart is looking good so far! Good luck!!


----------



## Chilli

Well everyone, after my elation yesterday at AF's arrival, not sure what to make of today, she's gone already!!!! Any ideas??? HAve any of you had this?


----------



## Kota

Chilli - YEP!! Me! AF finally arrived after 53 days, medium bleeding for 2 days and then NOTHING. I've never had short AF's, always been 4-6 days. Had nothing for a full day and then today it's been very very light.


----------



## RobenR

Peach, has there been any word yet?

Congrats Kota and Chilli for AF! It's the only time we're ever happy to see her!


----------



## Chilli

Well that's reassuring I suppose Kota! Stupid body needs to sort itself out and start behaving!!! It's quiet here today, I hope you've all been doing lovely things?


----------



## Peach Blossom

RobenR said:


> Peach, has there been any word yet?
> 
> Congrats Kota and Chilli for AF! It's the only time we're ever happy to see her!

I haven't tested again... haven't had anymore spotting red or otherwise. CM is yellowish light brown (sorry TMI!) which I thought may have old blood in it, but having read a few things online, it might not be that. Temp is still up. I have my follow up appointment with the gynae who performed my ERPC tomorrow so may ask him to do a blood test to see what's going on... I still have hope!


----------



## shmoo75

Chilli - Sorry :witch: isn't acting as normal FX she sorts herself out soon hun

Peach - Hope your appointment goes ok tomorrow and you get a blood test 

Have had one of OH's friends round today he is going through a divorce and living with his wife and kids still and, she wont cook for him or anything! He is one of the nicest blokes going even he doesn't know why she wants a divorce. So, I cooked him a nice roast pork dinner today. No news from me as no :witch: and wont test again til Wed. Had some light cramps on/off, (.)(.)'s hurting on/off so who knows what is going on with me.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Well that's reassuring I suppose Kota! Stupid body needs to sort itself out and start behaving!!! It's quiet here today, I hope you've all been doing lovely things?

Perhaps your body is just eager to get on with the baby making!! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Kota

:rofl::rofl:

I hope you're right Peach!! I know the rest of me (and OH) are ready!!! :happydance:


----------



## Chilli

You made me laugh again Peach - thanks!!!
I hope you're right! Just posted on another thread that it could be the upside of this whole ordeal - AF only visiting for 1 day a month from now on, but I doubt it!!??
Fingers crossed for tom

Schmoo - I got a good feeling...

I'm off to bed, night all


----------



## babybuffy84

Morning everyone,

Peach- I hope your appt goes ok and you manage to get a blood test!!:)
Shmoo- Its still sounding positive fingers xx for you :)
Chilli -Oh if only the :witch:came for 1 day a month oohhh heaven :)
Kota-Lets hope thats it for the :witch: and you can get back to TTC :)
Little hush-It is looking good fingers crossed for you too :)
Krockwell -Fingers crossed for a sticky bean this month for you :)
Dan-o -Am glad the spotting has stopped for you now :)
Roben-How you feeling?? I dont feel pregnant at all got no symptoms apart from a few butterflies but other than that feel great !!! Am wondering if i should be worried ???
Dawny-Are you off to the docs this morning ??? I wouldnt worry about the tests you have had 1 :bfp: and that :bfp: didnt come up for no reason :) plus a line is a line :)
Ok hope you all had a nice weekend :)
:hug:


----------



## dawny690

babybuffy84 said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Peach- I hope your appt goes ok and you manage to get a blood test!!:)
> Shmoo- Its still sounding positive fingers xx for you :)
> Chilli -Oh if only the :witch:came for 1 day a month oohhh heaven :)
> Kota-Lets hope thats it for the :witch: and you can get back to TTC :)
> Little hush-It is looking good fingers crossed for you too :)
> Krockwell -Fingers crossed for a sticky bean this month for you :)
> Dan-o -Am glad the spotting has stopped for you now :)
> Roben-How you feeling?? I dont feel pregnant at all got no symptoms apart from a few butterflies but other than that feel great !!! Am wondering if i should be worried ???
> Dawny-Are you off to the docs this morning ??? I wouldnt worry about the tests you have had 1 :bfp: and that :bfp: didnt come up for no reason :) plus a line is a line :)
> Ok hope you all had a nice weekend :)
> :hug:

I've just got back from the blood tests so now its waiting til thursday for the results :hissy: My temp went up today :cloud9: :happydance: so im happy xxx


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Little hush - i've just entered my 2ww with you!! I had a peak on the cbfm on Friday and Saturday (pos opk on fri and sat too!)... we did the deed on thursday night, friday night and sunday morning - so i'm hoping that we've done enough to get that BFP!! 

We had a lovely weekend away (in Stratford-Upon-Avon) .... the weather was amazing and we even hired a boat and had a little trip down the river!!! Took loads of photos and hubby brought a tear to my eye when he said they can be the first photos to show our little one... the weekend you were concieved! aaawwwhhhh he can be a soppy git sometimes (usually a tough 'can't show emotion' type of guy!) x ---- i soooo hope it's our month!!!


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 
sorry i've been a little distant lately wasn't dealing with things so well then mum got rushed into hospital and it's held me back slightly cos i have to walk past maternity every day to see her! ARGH 
on a slightly positive note AF hit on saturday so bring it on i'm ready to start again!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> You made me laugh again Peach - thanks!!!
> I hope you're right! Just posted on another thread that it could be the upside of this whole ordeal - AF only visiting for 1 day a month from now on, but I doubt it!!??
> Fingers crossed for tom
> 
> Schmoo - I got a good feeling...
> 
> I'm off to bed, night all

Glad I made you laugh! :hug:

Did another FRER test this morning... Definitely a line there... DH could see it this time, but still really faint... doesn't seem to be getting any darker... Thinking maybe chemical, but hoping and praying my body is just being slow! :) Just want a definitive answer now as I'm going mad :hissy:

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend and enjoyed the sunshine.


----------



## Peach Blossom

dawny690 said:


> babybuffy84 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone,
> 
> Peach- I hope your appt goes ok and you manage to get a blood test!!:)
> Shmoo- Its still sounding positive fingers xx for you :)
> Chilli -Oh if only the :witch:came for 1 day a month oohhh heaven :)
> Kota-Lets hope thats it for the :witch: and you can get back to TTC :)
> Little hush-It is looking good fingers crossed for you too :)
> Krockwell -Fingers crossed for a sticky bean this month for you :)
> Dan-o -Am glad the spotting has stopped for you now :)
> Roben-How you feeling?? I dont feel pregnant at all got no symptoms apart from a few butterflies but other than that feel great !!! Am wondering if i should be worried ???
> Dawny-Are you off to the docs this morning ??? I wouldnt worry about the tests you have had 1 :bfp: and that :bfp: didnt come up for no reason :) plus a line is a line :)
> Ok hope you all had a nice weekend :)
> :hug:
> 
> I've just got back from the blood tests so now its waiting til thursday for the results :hissy: My temp went up today :cloud9: :happydance: so im happy xxxClick to expand...

I'm sure that everything is fine Dawny! :dust: :hug:


----------



## dawny690

Im just not the most patient person ;)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Me neither.. thus the early testing and subsequent confusion and :hissy:!! xx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Peach if theres a line there a line how faint is it ??? Can you take a pic so we can have a look for you ??
TTC i love stratford upon avon its so nice me and OH went for a day trip a while back and its lovely !!! Glad you had a nice time
Oh dawny we are all on the countdown with you till thursday now !!! :)Glad your temp went up thats a good sign :) 

A flight glad to see you back sorry your mum isnt well but glad af has arrived and you can start again :)
:hug:


----------



## dawny690

It was only 3 degrees :rofl: but it made me happy lol


----------



## Peach Blossom

babybuffy84 said:


> Oh Peach if theres a line there a line how faint is it ??? Can you take a pic so we can have a look for you ??
> TTC i love stratford upon avon its so nice me and OH went for a day trip a while back and its lovely !!! Glad you had a nice time
> Oh dawny we are all on the countdown with you till thursday now !!! :)Glad your temp went up thats a good sign :)
> 
> A flight glad to see you back sorry your mum isnt well but glad af has arrived and you can start again :)
> :hug:

Have posted 2 photos on the pg test gallery... Don't think I'm hallucinating!! 

3 degrees Dawny?! That's quite a leap isn't it? All good signs for you. :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## dawny690

Yep jumped from 36.2 to 36.5 :D :wohoo: I sense your :bfp: coming Peach :yipee: xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Got the appointment day wrong... :dohh: It was supposed to be last Thursday... Have had to re book for next Tuesday... Not entirely sure why I need a follow up appointment... Thinking because I went private for the erpc that they just do a follow up appointment to get more money... very cynical of me I know! Also means no blood tests for me today :hissy:... Oh well... I'll just have to wait and see I guess...


----------



## babybuffy84

oh dawny thats a great leap up in temp :):happydance:
And peach i saw the pics there is a defo a line even my OH spotted it straight away :) let hope it darkens up soon :) :happydance:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh no peach !!!! oh am sorry you didnt get to have your bloods done :( But its probably just to check everything out and make sure all is well


----------



## toby2

have sneakily popped on sisters computer whilst she at shops!didnt last long did i?am dying to test but mangaed to leave them at home so will just have to wait and see!!
xx


----------



## dawny690

Nice to see you toby, you can do it hun xxx


----------



## Kota

Hello ladies, 
good to see everyone seems to be well, Nice temp hike there Dawny!
Peach - you really are getting it tough at the moment arn't you? Hope you get some answers either way very soon. 
Aflight - good to ahve you back hun, and sorry your mum is unwell
Toby - no, you didn't last long at all!!! lol

Alls well here, school holidays at the moment so I'm spending some time chilling out and relaxing! Have bought myself some angus cactus and EPO today so going to start taking that and see if it helps regulate my cycle any!
Feeling postive this month and OH is up for the challenge of every 2nd night until confirmed ovulation, BFP or AF... whatever comes first!! :rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

Aflight - Glad to see you back hope your Mum is better soon and out of hospital :hugs::hugs: And :happydance: for :witch: arriving so you and OH can get back to :sex::happydance::happydance:

Peach - I will have a look at you test in a mo hun.

Kota - I think if :witch: gets me I will take Agnes Castuc as well. I took it last December only and, I fell pg end of Jan so, yo never know.

Dawny - :happydance: for temp hike fingers crossed for your results on Thursday.

Still getting cramps on/off and (.)(.)'s hurt on/off as well. Something has to give sooner or later and, for my sanity I hope its sooner rather than later!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chilli

Schmoo I know exactly how you're feeling. It's such a difficult wait and not knowing what to expect. There's always the hope that it'll be what we all want, I hope you get your BFP!!!!

I still don't know what's going on. Thought I had AF, bled for a day, now back to nothing again!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck with the :sex: Kota! Have fun!! :)

Schmoo have you tested? Or are you waiting a bit longer? 

I thought my chart was looking text book... it still is really, just wish the hpts would stop fannying around and give me a straight answer!! 

Anyone else really glad this is a 4 day week? Its only Monday and I've had enough of this week! :)

:hug: to everyone


----------



## RobenR

Peach Blossom said:


> Good luck with the :sex: Kota! Have fun!! :)
> 
> Schmoo have you tested? Or are you waiting a bit longer?
> 
> I thought my chart was looking text book... it still is really, just wish the hpts would stop fannying around and give me a straight answer!!
> 
> Anyone else really glad this is a 4 day week? Its only Monday and I've had enough of this week! :)
> 
> :hug: to everyone

I'm ready to quit the world Peach! Hoping for the good stuff for you!


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh toby what you like you couldnt stay away take it your missing us then :rofl:
Oh Kota so we wont be seeing you much on here this month then you will be too busy :sex::spermy::rofl: fingers crossed this is your month :)
Shmoo and Chilli will keep everything crossed for you both xx:hug:
Peach am sending you tons of :bfp::bfp: and sticky dust:dust::dust: Hope that brings out the darker lines for you !!! :)
Dawny how you doing ?? only a couple more day to wait now thats you and rebaby waiting for results on thursday now will keep everything crossed for you both :hug::hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Did another FRER test first thing this morning. Faint line there still, but think its lighter than yesterday... temp still up though. Going to ignore it all now. What will be will be...


----------



## Kota

babybuffy84 said:


> Oh Kota so we wont be seeing you much on here this month then you will be too busy :sex::spermy::rofl: fingers crossed this is your month :)
> :

:rofl:
well i'm on easter holidays at the moment so will still be around a bit during the day... but lets just say there's a few early nights in store!! :rofl:

Only 3 more days of the working week for you ladies!!! Not long to go now. :happydance:

Peach - :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kota said:


> babybuffy84 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kota so we wont be seeing you much on here this month then you will be too busy :sex::spermy::rofl: fingers crossed this is your month :)
> :
> 
> :rofl:
> well i'm on easter holidays at the moment so will still be around a bit during the day... but lets just say there's a few early nights in store!! :rofl:
> 
> Only 3 more days of the working week for you ladies!!! Not long to go now. :happydance:
> 
> Peach - :hugs:Click to expand...

You'll be exhausted when you finish the Easter Hols!! :rofl: Enjoy!! :) xxx


----------



## dawny690

Im doing ok thanks girls im scared sh*£less for the results on thursday, but nurse said IF hcg bloods come back negative they will be doing more tests so dont know what they will be im soooo scared its all over already :blush: I did a digi i got from a girl from canada and it said -no :cry: :cry: do you think its still early for the digi?? I am hoping so xxxxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh dawny it still could be too early you did have lines on the other ones though how are your ic 's doing ??


----------



## dawny690

babybuffy84 said:


> Oh dawny it still could be too early you did have lines on the other ones though how are your ic 's doing ??

Havent done any more ic's since sundays :bfp: later in the day, will await bloods now stressing wont do any good :hugs: thanks hun xxxx


----------



## littlehush

Dawny- it may still be to early for a digi hun. Fx for thursdays results, keep your chin up xx 

Im 5dpo and my chart is looking so different from last month, i thought they would kinda look the same. Im still new to all this charting stuff.
Had temp dip yesterday but went back up today :happydance:

Hope everyone else is good!! Hoping to see some more :bfp: soon, would be lovely xxx

:hug:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh dawny not long to wait then until the results am sure it will be fine.
Little hush will keep everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Chilli

Come on Dawny and Peach - I can't stand the suspense any longer so lord knows how you 2 must be feeling!!!
Kota -I'm on Easter hols too - do you work in education? (there's gotta be an upside huh?)
Can someone tell me a bit more about the diff type of pg tests and why you would use one or another - I feel like the class idiot sometimes cos I've never done temps or varied types of test???????


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh am having a bad day !! :( Have been having some pains one 1 side quite low down and have just put it out of my mind but today its been playing on my mind so have rang the docs have to go in and see her in the morning just to check that everything is in the right place :( im setting myself up for failure and am sure its nothing but i think im so much more worried this time every little twinge is panicking me out!!
Plus i still have 4 weeks to wait for a scan as im not allowed an early one cause im not high risk they have said.But i have had no pregnancy symtoms at all until this aftenoon where i think sickness has kicked in big time.
The thing is i know that not having symptoms doesnt mean that anything is wrong and i know that the pains in having are normal and could just be stretching pains so why cant i just believe all this.
I need some reassurance i think.
Ok thats enough about me moaning on hope your all having a good day xx


----------



## Kota

Chilli - yep, certainly do. am a TA at SEN schools. Love it!

Babybuffy - I'm sure everything is okay hun, and I know its probably hard but trying to relax and stay calm is probably the best thing you can do right now. I know I'll prob be the same once I get another BFP though so I don't blame you for stressing. Sending lots of sticky :dust: for you


----------



## Chilli

You'll be fine Baby although I completely undersatnd your worries and am sure I'll be just the same. Might reassure you to know that with my first (sucessful) pregnancy I had almost no symptons except sore boobs and hunger, but did have lots of pains in first few weeks leading to early scan, whilst in last pg (MMC) I was sick from day one but and also hungry, craved sundried tomatoes but had no pains or other symptons at all, so might be a good thing??
Do you live near EPC where you could go and get scan without referal? That's how I got a scan in both preg aftre talking to midwife (but self refered)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Gosh, it seems to be one of those weeks doesn't it!

Dawny I'm sure you'll be fine. I read somewhere that digi tests are half the strength of others at only 50mIu. :dust: for you!!

Baby I know you must be terrified of things going wrong. Be strong hon and keep demanding the care you deserve! :hug:

As for me... Line was fainter this am on the FRER and now have dark brown cm... Have a feeling :witch: will be catching me soon... :cry:

What is going on in the cosmos this week?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Where is everyone tonight?

Chilli, in answer to your question about hpts, I found this website: www.peeonastick.com. Also if you go to zoombaby.com you can get extra sensitive tests which can detect hcg at 10mIU. They're quite cheap too. Use this code to get a 15% discount zoom15

:hug:


----------



## Kota

I'm around, just browsing the other rooms and watching some tv..


----------



## dawny690

Im around too browsing too :) xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Morning girls,

Dawny only 1 more day to go until the results fingers x'd for you :)
Thanks for all the replies yesterday am feeling better this morning my docs appt is at 9am so will let you know how i get on.
Oh peach i hope the evil :witch: decides not to show !!! I dont understand how you can get a line on a frer though but will still keep everything crossed.
Stay away evil :witch: and said your new friend mrs :bfp: instead !!!!!!
Chilli i do have an early pregnancy unit but you have to be referred by the doctor and they keep saying im not classed as high risk even though i have had 1 miscarriage.
But will see what they say today and if not well i only have just over 3 weeks to wait until my scan now,its so hard we havent told anyone only me and OH know so keep having to lie :dohh:Oh well 
:hug: to everyone xx


----------



## shmoo75

Dawny - :hugs::hugs: to you and only 1 more sleep to go untilyou get your results. What time will you be getting them hun?

Babybuffy - Both times I have been to my EPU is via A&E when I started bleeding:hugs::hugs: to you that all is ok

Peach - I know you don't want to think about this but, as you have had a 2nd line and its now getting fainter could it be possible that you have a chemical pregnancy? I don't want to upset you hun but, it is possible. Hope that it isn't & :hugs::hugs:

Kota - Here's to you being more knackered when you back to work after Easter due to all the :sex::rofl::rofl:

I tested today and it was :bfn: no :witch: either yet but, I don't think she will be due until next Friday. Will just wait and see I suppose


----------



## Peach Blossom

:witch: got me this morning. :cry: Thanks for all the pma ladies and thank you schmoo and Kota for preparing me for the worst. Schmoo you didn't upset me at all. Thank you for being honest! I think I always knew in my heart of hearts it was a chemical... I just wanted to be pg again so so much! ... on with the next cycle I guess. Should I go to my Dr's? Or should I just get on with it?

Dawny I hope today goes super quickly for you!! Any chance you can call your dr today and get them? My Dr's always say 5 days and yet I've called the next day and they've had them back! Good luck hun!! :dust: :dust:

:Hug: to everyone


----------



## Kota

Peach Blossom said:


> :witch: got me this morning. :cry: Thanks for all the pma ladies and thank you schmoo and Kota for preparing me for the worst. Schmoo you didn't upset me at all. Thank you for being honest! I think I always knew in my heart of hearts it was a chemical... I just wanted to be pg again so so much! ... on with the next cycle I guess. Should I go to my Dr's? Or should I just get on with it?


Oh hun, :hugs: I'm sorry, I really do understand how desperately you wanted those faint lines to be a BFP, I was there only a week before you getting exactly the same thing. 
and while I know PMA is such a great thing, I'm glad you didn't take offence to my and others suggesting a possible chemical, it's hard to hear when you want a healthy sticky BFP so much. :hugs:
I don't think there's any reason for you to go to the Dr's, it just becomes a normal cycle now, so unless you're in severe pain or witch is unusally long/heavy then I would assume they will just say to get back into it. 

Again, :hugs: and hoping you get a super sticky :bfp: very soon!!


----------



## dan-o

Peach I'm very sorry you were let down this month with a chemical :hugs:

You can log it with your GP if you want, some can be very unsympathetic tho. 
When I told the EPU about mine they counted it as another MC towards the three I need to get testing. :hug:


----------



## dan-o

I'm so utterly confused with this cycle, I know should bin the thermometer until I'm BFN, but I really wanted to know what was going on & when to expect AF. 
Plus it breaks up the waiting a bit, trying to make sense of it all :rofl:

But surely I haven't ov'd yet? I'm still BFP, lol!


----------



## toby2

hello ladies-still on my hols so just sneaking on for a quick hello, will have to catch up with all news when i get back tomorrow
((((((((((())))))))))))))) to those that need them


----------



## Chilli

Schmoo - is this driving us mad or what??!!:hissy:
Peach - you know how I feel for you:hugs:
Baby - I guess EPUs vary, you're very patient to wait. My GP has promised me early scan for next pg at 8 1/2 weeks so sounds like yours are just being a bit mean!!! I'm sure it'll be worth the wait in the end though when you see that little wriggling baby!!!:happydance:
Kota - you and me both this weekend then as accupuncturist tells me to get going even though thought I had AF last weekend she says to stick to pre pg cycles. Don't expect to hear much from us next week:rofl:

Can anyone explain to me what chemical pregnancy is? I am the class dunce here.:blush:
Anyway, must stop distracting from all the painting I should be getting on with, those others in education know how many jobs you have stacked up for the hols and then spend 2 weeks avoiding them ha ha!!!
Will check in later...
PS how many smilies did I manage to fit in today????


----------



## Kota

> A chemical pregnancy is the term given to a pregnancy that ends very very early in the first trimester. Chemical pregnancies are confirmed by testing for hCG, the hormones that indicate the presence of a pregnancy. These hormones are typically detected by a urine or blood pregnancy test.
> 
> It is believed that chemical pregnancies occur when the fetus dies immediately after conception. This happens before the embryo has a chance to implant in your uterus where it can grow and develop

Got that from a site, but my understanding is that its basically when you get a BFP dark or light, _prior_ to your AF being due, and then, your AF turns up on its due date or within a couple of days of being due. Unfortunately its one of the downsides of having these uber sensitive tests that pick up hormones 6days before AF is due, years back the woman would never have known and therefore not gone through the emotional rollercoaster that they bring along. 

This is a good site of information

https://www.womens-health.co.uk/chemical.html


----------



## babybuffy84

Ok so i went to the docs and she checked me over and was still having pain in 1 side she then decided to do an internal and said on the side where i was feeling the pain felt tender.So she rang the on call gynae and told me to go to the hospital she said that she didnt think it was an ectopic but that she wanted to be 100% sure and rule it out completely.
So off i pop to the hospital have to do a water sample then they take me in for a scan i didnt have a full bladder as i had just done a sample but even without that they could see a pregnancy sac and a yolk sac oh my god i :hissy::cry: the relief of seeing a yolk sac.
They then did an internal to check everywhere out and its all fine the sac is measuring bang on dates at 5 weeks there s no pole yet but thats because im too early she said but im so much more hopeful now after a blighted ovum last time when she turned that screen to me an there was the little tiny yolk sac god i tell you never had relief like it.
Talked the nurse afterwards and she said everything is fine,everything is looking as it should be for its dates and they are going to see me again in 2 weeks time then another 2 weeks after that im at the ante natal for my 10 week scan!!!!:happydance:
The pain im having is because i have an infection they said im not eating enough and not drinking enough,so am going to eat more and drink way more!!!

Ok enough about me......

Peach- oh my im sorry the :witch: has turned up !!!! :hug:
Shmoo- Sorry for the :bfn: hope that :bfp: comes soon
Dan-o- Hope you get some anwsers soon !!!
Toby - Bet you cant wait to get back on here properly and catch up your missing us too much !!!
:hug::hug: to everyone


----------



## shmoo75

Babybuffy - :happydance::happydance: oh hun I am so happy for you that you got to see the yolf sac and, it measures bang on for your dates. And :happydance: for another scan in 2wks when a hb should be detected. The tears of happiness and relief you must of shed hun. Please remember to drink(I think they say 2lts of water/liquid a day in pregnancy) and, please eat more.

Peach - I am so glad you didn't take offense and, we didn't upset you. Its entirly upto you hun if you go to your GP or not. I personally would as, I have already had 2 m/c's and hopefully for me they would class this as number 3 as, technically the egg is fertalised but, just didn't take.:hugs::hugs: to you for being strong and brave. Here's to this cycle hun :hugs::hugs:

Dan-O - when did you have the m/c? If your tests are still saying :bfp: I don't think you will OV but, don't know for sure. Maybe speak to your GP?

Chilli - I know it is so frustratingly madening!!!!!!!! 

I have checked my diary and, I had a nearly + OPK on 02/04 and, red spotting very, very little bit on 03/04 so, I think AF is due 16/04 or 17/04 so, will hold off testing again until next Wed 15/04


----------



## dawny690

Hi girls my appointment tomorrow is 4.30pm im soooo worried :cry: xxxx


----------



## littlehush

BabyBuffy- :happydance: so happy for you, and thats great that you have another scan in 2 weeks!

Dawny- Bless ya, im sure you are, i would be. Try and stay positive if you can hun! Thinking of you :hug:

As for me, my temp is still up, so thats good. I think my chart looks so different to last months. 

Also found out today that my OH brothers girlfriend (got that :rofl: ) went into labour at 2 this morning, and still nothing. Bless her! 

Hope everyone else is ok? 

xxx


----------



## dan-o

Babybuffy that is fab news!!! :yipee:

Dawny, good luck for tomorrow xxx :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Yipee baby buffy!!! that's fantastic!!!!!! You must be soooo relieved
Dawny - hang on in there

Everybody else, well I got the shelves painted but I think they need another coat so thought I'd come on here and displace a bit longer
PS Peaches that website gave me a good laugh with the pee cup, think I might get one for work just to disturb everybody!!!??


----------



## dawny690

OMG littlehush hun them temps look fab :yipee: stay up and give you a :bfp: :wohoo: I see another graduate coming :D xxxx


----------



## Kota

BabyBuffy - Thats fantastic news! you must be sooo relieved that all is going well! and great going on another scan in 2 weeks, I hope it flies by for you and you get to see a strong HB!!

Dawny - will be keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow. :hugs:

Littlehush - temps are looking good! I agree with Dawny, about time we had another TA graduate!!


----------



## RobenR

Peach Blossom said:


> :witch: got me this morning. :cry: Thanks for all the pma ladies and thank you schmoo and Kota for preparing me for the worst. Schmoo you didn't upset me at all. Thank you for being honest! I think I always knew in my heart of hearts it was a chemical... I just wanted to be pg again so so much! ... on with the next cycle I guess. Should I go to my Dr's? Or should I just get on with it?
> 
> Dawny I hope today goes super quickly for you!! Any chance you can call your dr today and get them? My Dr's always say 5 days and yet I've called the next day and they've had them back! Good luck hun!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> :Hug: to everyone

Oh Peach, I'm so sorry! I was really hoping for you too! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh dawny will keep everything crossed for you tomorrow i hope it goes ok :hug::hug:.
Little hush them temps are looking good fingers crossed for a :bfp:
:hug:


----------



## Rebaby

:hug: to peach, i'm sorry the :witch: got you.

Babybuffy, i know i already said it hun but i am so glad your scan went well.

I haven't really been able to keep up with posts the past couple of days, been having a bit of a worrying time here, all my symptoms disappeared at the weekend, i spent monday morning in tears before going to have bloods taken for HCG levels. Then went back again this morning for more blood taking so they can see if they are rising/falling. I found out my result from Monday was 3484...which as far as i can tell is far to low for how far along i am :cry:

Got to wait until 10am tomorrow when a doctor will call me with the 2nd set of results. The way i feel right now, i think i know what he will say and it is breaking my heart. Every hour today is dragging by and i feel bad for OH who keeps having moments of optimism (saying maybe the woman read it wrong, maybe it was 30484...or maybe i just have low levels and everything is still fine...etc etc)

Sorry to sound so miserable i just don't feel very hopeful. I had so many symptoms the day before our scan and the day of our scan, and even the day after...i seemed to feel really pregnant and then from friday one by one they all went. And now with this result...i don't know what to think.

Thanks for listening.

Big :hug: to everyone who needs them today.


----------



## dawny690

Rebaby said:


> :hug: to peach, i'm sorry the :witch: got you.
> 
> Babybuffy, i know i already said it hun but i am so glad your scan went well.
> 
> I haven't really been able to keep up with posts the past couple of days, been having a bit of a worrying time here, all my symptoms disappeared at the weekend, i spent monday morning in tears before going to have bloods taken for HCG levels. Then went back again this morning for more blood taking so they can see if they are rising/falling. I found out my result from Monday was 3484...which as far as i can tell is far to low for how far along i am :cry:
> 
> Got to wait until 10am tomorrow when a doctor will call me with the 2nd set of results. The way i feel right now, i think i know what he will say and it is breaking my heart. Every hour today is dragging by and i feel bad for OH who keeps having moments of optimism (saying maybe the woman read it wrong, maybe it was 30484...or maybe i just have low levels and everything is still fine...etc etc)
> 
> Sorry to sound so miserable i just don't feel very hopeful. I had so many symptoms the day before our scan and the day of our scan, and even the day after...i seemed to feel really pregnant and then from friday one by one they all went. And now with this result...i don't know what to think.
> 
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> Big :hug: to everyone who needs them today.

Babe dont ever say sorry for moaning this threads intention is to support angel mummies, and we are all here to support you no matter what babe, I really hope she read it wrong and everything is fine with your little love egg :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Babybuffy that's such great news. I'm so glad that your appointment went well. :happydance:

Rebaby, I'm keeping my fx'd for you hon. :dust: :dust:

Dawny I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! Keeping my fx'd for you!! :dust: :dust:

I had to come home from work early today as the pain was so bad. I tried taking the co dydramol that th Dr prescribed me after the erpc, but they didn't seem to be working. Pain has subsided now, but I feel like I've been hit by a bus!

:hug:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh rebaby im hoping everything goes ok tomorrow with the results have everything crossed for you,make sure you update us and let us know how your results go xxxx:hug::hugs:

Peach i hope the pains subsides soon for you :hug: plenty of rest i am ordering !!!!!! :)


----------



## RobenR

ReBaby - good thoughts and everything crossed for you. I hope you don't have to go through this again. Never apologize for moaning here!
Dawny- I'm staying hopeful and optimistic for you!
Peach - how are you doing otherwise the being hit by a bus feeling?


----------



## Kota

Rebaby - Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you, as others have said, don't apologise for having a rant, thats what we're here for!! 
Dawny - hope everything goes well at your appoint tomorrow! 
Peach - Good plan on the resting, hopefully th witch will leave again soon and it will be the last of her for 9months!!!


----------



## Nicki2202

Sorry i've not been posting much ladies but i've been feeling rather down with things at the min, and the :witch: got me today just to make matters worse. Hope all is ok for everyone else in here :hug: to you all. I am trying to keep up with posts and how you are all doing, I may just be a little quiet atm xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

RobenR said:


> ReBaby - good thoughts and everything crossed for you. I hope you don't have to go through this again. Never apologize for moaning here!
> Dawny- I'm staying hopeful and optimistic for you!
> Peach - how are you doing otherwise the being hit by a bus feeling?

Still in quite a bit of pain and drugs knocking me sideways. Feeling a little more positive today though and eager for :witch: to go away so that DH and I can get on with it!! ;)

:hug::hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck today Dawny! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you! :dust: :hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Rebaby - Hun I have my fingers crossed that all will be ok today and your results have doubled. I will keep checking after 10 today for news. Sending you and OH :hugs::hugs: & :dust::dust::dust:

Dawny - Here's to your appointment today hun hope all goes well at your appointment today as well. Sending you :hugs::hugs: & :dust::dust::dust:

Peach - I am so sorry the :witch: is being really painful for you may she hurry up and leave you alone until next year hun :hugs::hugs:

Nicki - Sorry :witch: got you and that you are feeling down at the moment. I understand you have good and not so good days.:hugs::hugs:

Well, another day and still nothing for me so far! Will re-test Saturday but, not holding out much hope of a :bfp: to be honest. At least its the nice long Easter Weekend tomorrow.


----------



## babybuffy84

Dawny and Rebaby will keep everything crossed for you both today :hugs: :hugs: xxxx Update us when you can xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thinking of you rebaby. Hope everything is ok. :dust: and :hug: xxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Sorry i've not posted so much just lately trying to get my head together. 
Mum got rushed into hospital early last week and was put on a ward right next to maternity. Every day i had to walk past the room i was scanned in when i found out i was about to loose the twins and it's been messing with my head ever since! But Mum's home now and i'm determined to pick myself back up off the ground and show them all! 
The witch has come and gone and i'm ready! x x x


----------



## dawny690

I have my appointment at 4.30pm :argh: the time will drag today I just know it will :( Hope your all ok today? Rebaby huni my fingers are tightly crossed for you and for good results :hugs: xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Rebaby - Thinking of you hun :hugs::hugs:

Dawny - I know I hope 4:30 arrives quickly for you and, you get the right answers hun :hugs::hugs:

Aflight - I know its not nice but, as your Mum is now home you can move forward and get :sex: again bring on that egg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks ladies, you're all so fantastic :hugs:

I am in shock this morning. Had the telephone call from my doctor at 9.45am and lo and behold the phlebotomist DID read the result wrong...she missed a whole digit from the beginning, meaning Monday's result was 83,484- a bit of a difference then! :dohh:

Yesterday my level was 91,000 so a rise but not a HUGE rise. Apparently it sparked some real debate among the nurses at the surgery and the midwives at EPAU about how much it should be rising by at this stage and EPAU were still very reluctant to scan me (and in a way i understand that as i am not bleeding or having pain right now so they probably think i am a big fraud but i am actually worried out of my mind!)

Fortunately this lovely lovely doctor fought our corner and managed to get us squeezed in for another scan tomorrow morning at 10am :yipee: so hopefully we will know better what is happening by this time tomorrow.

My heart is in my throat after everything that has happened this week...i feel like i don't know what to think anymore. Yesterday i was in floods of tears thinking i was about to be diagnosed with a mmc, today i feel like we have hope again.

Looking forward to seeing love egg again, just hope it is all snuggled in nice and getting bigger and behaving itself!

I will let you all know how i get on. Thanks again for being so supportive. It is good just to be able to let it all out.

Fingers crossed for you this afternoon dawny :hugs: Sorry the wicked :witch: is doing her nasty rounds right now.

Big :hug: to everyone


----------



## dawny690

Rebaby said:


> Thanks ladies, you're all so fantastic :hugs:
> 
> I am in shock this morning. Had the telephone call from my doctor at 9.45am and lo and behold the phlebotomist DID read the result wrong...she missed a whole digit from the beginning, meaning Monday's result was 83,484- a bit of a difference then! :dohh:
> 
> Yesterday my level was 91,000 so a rise but not a HUGE rise. Apparently it sparked some real debate among the nurses at the surgery and the midwives at EPAU about how much it should be rising by at this stage and EPAU were still very reluctant to scan me (and in a way i understand that as i am not bleeding or having pain right now so they probably think i am a big fraud but i am actually worried out of my mind!)
> 
> Fortunately this lovely lovely doctor fought our corner and managed to get us squeezed in for another scan tomorrow morning at 10am :yipee: so hopefully we will know better what is happening by this time tomorrow.
> 
> My heart is in my throat after everything that has happened this week...i feel like i don't know what to think anymore. Yesterday i was in floods of tears thinking i was about to be diagnosed with a mmc, today i feel like we have hope again.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing love egg again, just hope it is all snuggled in nice and getting bigger and behaving itself!
> 
> I will let you all know how i get on. Thanks again for being so supportive. It is good just to be able to let it all out.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you this afternoon dawny :hugs: Sorry the wicked :witch: is doing her nasty rounds right now.
> 
> Big :hug: to everyone

Yay as I already said glad the results are good hun cant wait for your next scan told you in your post, I want to see your nice big bulging :baby: belly in here :rofl: thanks hun im feeling scared :argh: xxx


----------



## littlehush

Rebaby- Thats great news :happydance: And yeh for your next scan.

Dawny- Fingers crossed for you hunni :hugs:

Aflight- Hope your mum feels better :hugs: And good luck for this new cycle!

My temp dipped again today, still above coverline tho, so not worried. But something inside of me is saying that this is not my month. I know its early days, but i just feel like that.

Hope all are well xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh rebaby am so pleased about your results fingers crossed for the scan tomorrow.
A flight nice to see you back glad your mum is on the mend xxx
Dawny oh am keeping everything crossed for you xxx update us when you can xxx
Same goes for you little hush will keep everthing crossed for you xx
:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

babybuffy84 said:


> Oh rebaby am so pleased about your results fingers crossed for the scan tomorrow.
> A flight nice to see you back glad your mum is on the mend xxx
> Dawny oh am keeping everything crossed for you xxx update us when you can xxx
> Same goes for you little hush will keep everthing crossed for you xx
> :hugs:

Still have 3hrs to wait :cry: :cry: :hissy: IM soooooooo scared I want to hide xx


----------



## shmoo75

Rebaby - :happydance::happydance: for human error!!!! Thank the lord your levels are good. There is such a difference in levels as every woman and pregnancy is different so, try not to worry too much hun you have a scan tomorrow so, FX for that. Maybe you are further along than you thought and, the placenta is starting to take over which could explain the not so huge raise in hcg levels.

Dawny - Not too long to go now hun. Thinking of you and will check tomorrow morning as, wont be able to get back on B&B again until tomorrow morning


----------



## Peach Blossom

That's great news rebaby :happydance: so pleased for you. I'm sure everything will be fine. Wishing you all the best for the scan tomorrow!

:hug:


----------



## Chilli

Oooooh I can't stand the excitement!!

Rebaby I'm so pleased for you, can't wait to hear how scan goes:happydance:
Dawny - like wise with appt
Littlehush 2010 is a great year for babies!!
Schmoo - no news for yo either then? I'm so fed up of waiting!!!:hissy:

And torturing myself with false hope because I'm hungry all the time which was always a strong symton with prev 2 preg.s, but I know it's not BFP, think it must be psychological (wow and I can spell it!!). I want to know what my body is up to:headspin:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh chilli hope you get some anwsers soon fingers crossed for a BFP though :)
Dawny am thinking of you hope it goes ok xxxxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Kota

Rebaby - Brilliant news hun!! although :gun::grr: to the woman who read it all out wrong and put you through all that stress!! They really need to be more careful when they're dealing with such highly emotional women! 
Dawny - well you should be in the Dr's at the moment so I'm hoping it all goes well!!
Aflight - sorry to hear about your mum and the constant reminder when visting her. Hoping next time you have to go there its because you've got a sticky bubba!!

All same same here.. waiting to OV.. such the boring part of the cycle this is...


----------



## babybuffy84

Dawny i hope your ok xxxx am still keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## toby2

Such a lot has gone on whilst i have been gone!!!
Rebaby am sorry you have been having such a rough time you poor thing,hopefully all is well now though(((((((()))))))))
Little Hush I hope that you are wrong and it is your month after all, sorry you are not feeling like it might be((((((((((((())))))))))))
Peach sorry it was :witch: and not bfp but glad you are ok about it
Schmoo and chilli -you are doing fab with all this waiting, must be driving you NUTS hope the wait is over soon
Kota am right behind you on cycle, is rubbish waiting for ov time!!!
Dawny hope drs was ok?
sorry to all who i have missed but i am back now so will be around agin!
:witch: got me before i got home so saved my self from wasting tests!!
this cycle i am going to eat more blackcurrants, use preseed and follow the perm meets egg plan....gives me more things to obsess about and spreads the joy!!!!
:hug:to all


----------



## dawny690

Well the bloods were :bfn: and according to the doctor false positives can happen :( he will be doing more bloods next week to check my other levels xxx


----------



## RobenR

Dawny I'm so sorry, I was really hoping for you this month. :(


----------



## littlehush

Dawny- So sorry hunni :hugs::hugs: I dont know what to say :sad1:
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

anyone care to update me on everyone so i can update the first page. Thanks :)


----------



## shmoo75

Dawny - Sorry it was a :bfn: from your blood tests. If your not pregnant I hope the :witch: arrives soon and ends the misery of this cycle and, you can start a new :hugs::hugs:

Rebaby - FX for your scan today hun

Chilli - I know this waiting is a pain in the arse:hissy::hissy: At this point I would be over the moon if :witch: arrives

Toby - Sorry :witch: got you but here's to 2010 :baby:

Tink - Nice to hear from you hun

I have tested and its still :bfn: no :witch: either so far today. I think I am due a visit from :witch: next Friday so, think I will test again on Wed if, I can hold off until then that is:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Dawny I'm so sorry hon. I know how disappointing and crushing it is to get your hopes up and then have them dashed. 2010 is justvgoing to have to be baby boom year for us all!!

Good luck with your scan today Rebaby. Fx'd for you!! :dust:

Any sign of anything Chilli? Hope the acupuncturist was right and you're ov'ing nowish!!

Hang on in there Schmoo, you maybe to early to test! :dust:

I'm still in stupid pain... May have to go and see someone if it doesn't let up... It's not just craps, but my ovaries seem to be in pain too... Skin is also really sensitive and sore around hips and pelvis... Fed up of this stupid body. Can I trade it in for a better one please?! 

Hope everyone has a lovely Easter break. 

:hug: xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh dawny am gutted for you :( I really thought this was it for you :( Im so sorry :(
Is he going to run any more tests??


----------



## babybuffy84

Rebaby I hope the scan goes ok hun update us when you can :) xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Toby, I think we share CD1 this cycle! Mine was Weds Xx


----------



## dawny690

babybuffy84 said:


> Oh dawny am gutted for you :( I really thought this was it for you :( Im so sorry :(
> Is he going to run any more tests??

Yes he is hun, have to go back next week to get more bloods taken to test my LH and something else cant remember what though :blush: and wait for them to come back and see what answers they bring he says IF I am pregnant which is very slim as my hcg level was -2 or something then the bloods next week will come back wierd!! So whatever that means I dont know because if there is a problem I would have thought that they woldnt come back normal anyway, if I dont have af in 2-3 wks then he will repeat hcg bloods for me so im in limbo for a few weeks now :sad1: xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh dawny well its good that he is going to do the tests for you so thats positive but not so good that you have to wait now!!! I hate the waiting game xxx oh am sending you tons of easter :hugs: xxx


----------



## Kota

Oh Dawny I'm so sorry to hear that it was a BFN. :hugs: how devastated you must be. 

Tink - good to see you back hun, how you been? Can you please update mine just back to TTC. Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Tink could you put me as :shrug: dont know please thanks xx


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't been keeping up with what has gone on, hope everyone is okay and lots of :hugs: to those who need them xx

Tink, could you please update me back to ttc. Still have no idea when I'm due to OV so we're :sex: every other day just incase.

Hope everyone has a lovely easter weekend xxx


----------



## Chilli

Tink I'm with Lauren, ie TTC every other day just in case body decides to comply with heart and head!!!!

Dawny - GRRRR so gutted for you hun, hope you're not too frustrated by the limbo you're in.

Schmoo - AHHHHHH for us both!!

Everyone else, will catch up after weekend, off to the beach with DH &DD - lovely weather for it!!?? Take care all:hugs:


----------



## toby2

Peach Blossom said:


> Toby, I think we share CD1 this cycle! Mine was Weds Xx

mine was thursday but is v close!!!


----------



## toby2

:hugs:dawny:hugs:
tink i am back to ttc


----------



## littlehush

Tink- 2ww for me hun

FF has given me 5 free days of vip treatment :rofl: 
What do you all think of my chart, looking any good? 

Hope all are well xxx


----------



## Kota

littlehush - your chart is looking great!! Hoping it turns into a BFP for you!


----------



## Rebaby

I'm sorry things still aren't any clearer dawn hun :hugs: i was so hoping it was a :bfp: for you this time.

Big :hug:

We had the scan this morning and as you will be able to see from my signature...all was looking very well. I was so incredibly overwhelmed with relief to see baby there with the HB beating away and to see how incredibly much it has GROWN since the last scan (just 10 days ago!)

It does mean now though that because i have been scanned and dated past the 8 week mark my 'official' dating scan at 10+5 has been cancelled...so that is it for me now, no more scans until the big 20 week one...not sure how i'll survive that long! :rofl: But at the minute we're just so happy to have seen LO looking so chilled and snuggly :cloud9:

I am going back to work tomorrow, almost everyone there knows i am pregnant now and knows what has been going on so even though its crap to be working all easter weekend it will be nice to pass on the good news.

Thanks again for all the support ladies, it has been an incredible rollercoaster this week, we went from worry to hope to despair to joy in just a few days. Hopefully things are going to be more relaxed from now on.

:hug: to everyone


----------



## littlehush

Rebaby said:


> I'm sorry things still aren't any clearer dawn hun :hugs: i was so hoping it was a :bfp: for you this time.
> 
> Big :hug:
> 
> We had the scan this morning and as you will be able to see from my signature...all was looking very well. I was so incredibly overwhelmed with relief to see baby there with the HB beating away and to see how incredibly much it has GROWN since the last scan (just 10 days ago!)
> 
> It does mean now though that because i have been scanned and dated past the 8 week mark my 'official' dating scan at 10+5 has been cancelled...so that is it for me now, no more scans until the big 20 week one...not sure how i'll survive that long! :rofl: But at the minute we're just so happy to have seen LO looking so chilled and snuggly :cloud9:
> 
> I am going back to work tomorrow, almost everyone there knows i am pregnant now and knows what has been going on so even though its crap to be working all easter weekend it will be nice to pass on the good news.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support ladies, it has been an incredible rollercoaster this week, we went from worry to hope to despair to joy in just a few days. Hopefully things are going to be more relaxed from now on.
> 
> :hug: to everyone

Thats brilliant news hun :happydance: hope you have a lovely pregnancy from now on and no more ups and downs xxx So happy for you :hug:


----------



## dawny690

So glad Rebaby hun :hugs: xx


----------



## pennypoptart

Hey ladies- dawny, sorry to hear your news sweets- sounds really crap, and hope that either the elusive BFP comes up proper soon, or the :witch: shows herself.

rebaby after your scare, I'm glad that things are back on track. If you've got the cash, and get really anxious, suppose you could book in for a private scan. 

As for me Tink- I'm on 2WW. Either 8/9DPO... not too sure. Planning on testing next Wednesday. No symptoms, boobs feel fine, a bit gassy... (TMI!) but apart from that nothing exceptional. We were at it like rabbits this month (ever other night til ov, and then every night from ov. until 2DPO), but don't think it's happened! Ach well, this first month was always a brucey-bonus one for us... until first :witch: presents her ugly face!

Ladies...have a lovely Easter weekend. I hope the weather is better with you guys then it is here in crappy Surrey!

Big :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rebaby, that's such great news! I'm so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh rebaby am so pleased it went well xxx hope that has put your mind at ease and bubs is all snuggly. :)


----------



## Kota

Excellent news Rebaby, so pleased for you! Hope the next 12 weeks flies by uneventful for you,


----------



## shmoo75

Rebaby - i am so glad your scan was good and you saw LO hb. It is amazing how much and quickly they grow :hugs: to you 

Dawny - Try and stay busy and take your mind off of things easier said then done I know. Here's to something showing for you soon :bfp: or :witch: :hugs::hugs: to you hun

Chilli - I know are bodies are sooooooooo annoyingly frustrating:hissy::hissy: After my 1st m/c I had a 35 day cycle well, it is CD44 for me today and I want to scream. :hugs::hugs: to you hun

This is now my longest cycle so far. My previous one was 43 days I still think I am due a visit from :witch: next friday we will see. I wont be on here much over the next couple of days as, going to In Laws tonight, tomorrow and Monday for dinner ect. :happydance::happydance: No cooking dinner all by myself I will be helping MIL so :happydance: Hope everyone has a really good Easter and, I plan on test:happydance:ing again on Wednesday


----------



## littlehush

:happydance: look at my chart!!

Fingers crossed shmoo xx


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> :happydance: look at my chart!!
> 
> Fingers crossed shmoo xx

:happydance: :wohoo: F'X looking so good hun really hope its your :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: xxxx


----------



## littlehush

dawny690 said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: look at my chart!!
> 
> Fingers crossed shmoo xx
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo: F'X looking so good hun really hope its your :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun xx
How are you today

xxx


----------



## dawny690

Oh and a bit from me today, how many false :bfp:'s are common?? As I had another :bfp: today!! According to the doctor they are false ones?? Also could the bloods be wrong or too early?? Thanks girls sorry to be a pain I know im torturing myself xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Love your new avatar littlehush hun sexy mummy to be :D xxx


----------



## Shazzy

Rebaby Great news! so happy everything is going well :)

Dawny :hugs:

littlehush looking great!

AFM Af decided to visit early this month!!! grrrrrrrrr, looks like 2010 baby for me.

Hope everyone is enjoying there easter weekend.


----------



## dawny690

Shazzy said:


> Rebaby Great news! so happy everything is going well :)
> 
> Dawny :hugs:
> 
> littlehush looking great!
> 
> AFM Af decided to visit early this month!!! grrrrrrrrr, looks like 2010 baby for me.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying there easter weekend.

Sorry to hear that AF turned up early but it could be your cycle is trying to regulate itself hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Shazzy

dawny690 not torturing yourself at all! I would be insane by now if i was you...as far as i know false positive are RARE. Is it still as dark? oh i hope the doctor didnt made a stupid mistake on your bloods :dohh:


----------



## littlehush

dawny690 said:


> Oh and a bit from me today, how many false :bfp:'s are common?? As I had another :bfp: today!! According to the doctor they are false ones?? Also could the bloods be wrong or too early?? Thanks girls sorry to be a pain I know im torturing myself xxxx

Honestly i dont know. Sorry! Are they from the same batch, could be faulty. Dont know what to suggest hun, maybe if your still getting positives next week and no af, go back to doctors (if they will listen) xxx

Im loving the sexy mommy bit :rofl: xxx


----------



## dawny690

Shazzy said:


> dawny690 not torturing yourself at all! I would be insane by now if i was you...as far as i know false positive are RARE. Is it still as dark? oh i hope the doctor didnt made a stupid mistake on your bloods :dohh:

Yes same darkness if not a tad darker :dohh: he did show me the results though so I dont know :shrug: xx


----------



## littlehush

Shazzy said:


> Rebaby Great news! so happy everything is going well :)
> 
> Dawny :hugs:
> 
> littlehush looking great!
> 
> AFM Af decided to visit early this month!!! grrrrrrrrr, looks like 2010 baby for me.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying there easter weekend.

Sorry hun :hugs: Hers's hoping for a (early) 2010 baby :dust:


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and a bit from me today, how many false :bfp:'s are common?? As I had another :bfp: today!! According to the doctor they are false ones?? Also could the bloods be wrong or too early?? Thanks girls sorry to be a pain I know im torturing myself xxxx
> 
> Honestly i dont know. Sorry! Are they from the same batch, could be faulty. Dont know what to suggest hun, maybe if your still getting positives next week and no af, go back to doctors (if they will listen) xxx
> 
> Im loving the sexy mommy bit :rofl: xxxClick to expand...

Yep same batch so I dont know :shrug: you will be a sexy mummy hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Dawny I hope the Dr is wrong! Are the lines dark? It would be strange to get false :bfp: on more than one test surely... Have you tried a different brand to double check? 

You know what happened for me over the last 10 days.... and I don't want to bring you down in anyway, but you should be prepared just in case it is a chemical. How many dpo are you? It could be that it was too early for a blood test. And as we all know Drs are not infallible so they could have got it wrong. 

I'm keeping everything crossed for you hon... :dust: and :hug:


----------



## KandKsMama

Do you ladies mind if I join you? We've been TTC our 3rd together since July 08, with a m/c in Nov. and again last month. We're kinda trying, but not right now. I am around 5-8 DPO (based on the first signs of bleeding with m/c) and the POAS in me started testing 4 days ago. Yesterday I thought I saw a shadow of a line (figured evap) but todays test was a very light pinkish looking line, so I am getting hopeful, but nervous all the same as it is so close to the m/c. I see my OB/GYN on Mon. for my 1 year pap, and will be talking about having some testing done for female issues (endo, cysts, PCOS) to rule stuff out since I have been having a lot of weird symptoms, so maybe just maybe there is a chance I will get some good news.


----------



## dawny690

Peach Blossom said:


> Oh Dawny I hope the Dr is wrong! Are the lines dark? It would be strange to get false :bfp: on more than one test surely... Have you tried a different brand to double check?
> 
> You know what happened for me over the last 10 days.... and I don't want to bring you down in anyway, but you should be prepared just in case it is a chemical. How many dpo are you? It could be that it was too early for a blood test. And as we all know Drs are not infallible so they could have got it wrong.
> 
> I'm keeping everything crossed for you hon... :dust: and :hug:

Yes lines darkish hun maybe a tad darker than the pic before I posted on here, I cant afford any hpt's at the mo plus my mum is here so dont want to buy any while she is here :dohh: I dont know how many dpo I am hun, my friend (txt bud from here) had this a few :bfp:'s even 6 :bfn:'s and even :bfn: on bloods and she is now 23wks pg!!!! It took ages for it to show for her on tests xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Also it didnt show on an U/S either xxx


----------



## dawny690

KandKsMama said:


> Do you ladies mind if I join you? We've been TTC our 3rd together since July 08, with a m/c in Nov. and again last month. We're kinda trying, but not right now. I am around 5-8 DPO (based on the first signs of bleeding with m/c) and the POAS in me started testing 4 days ago. Yesterday I thought I saw a shadow of a line (figured evap) but todays test was a very light pinkish looking line, so I am getting hopeful, but nervous all the same as it is so close to the m/c. I see my OB/GYN on Mon. for my 1 year pap, and will be talking about having some testing done for female issues (endo, cysts, PCOS) to rule stuff out since I have been having a lot of weird symptoms, so maybe just maybe there is a chance I will get some good news.

Of course you can hun :hugs: sorry for your losses xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm keeping everything crossed for you Dawny!

Welcome KandKsmama. So sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## KandKsMama

Thanks ladies. We were really hoping for an 09 baby as we have an 07 and 08 baby already, but if not we are taking a 3 week family vacation, so hopefully it will de-stress us and do the trick. Just hoping I get good news Monday and not bad news (i.e. my mom suffered from endo, didn't know it and had to have a full hysterectomy a little over 2 years ago).


----------



## littlehush

:hi: welcome KandKsMama :hugs: sorry for your losses xx

Dawny- Really hope you get some answer soon hun, i would be going out of my mind, which i bet you are bless ya :hugs: Just dont let the doctors mess you around, i know what they can be like :grr: xxx


----------



## KandKsMama

I agree, doctors can sometimes be horrible. My doctor flat out told me I had a 50% chance of m/c with my now 14 month old baby girl due to getting pg so close to my c-section of my now 2 y/o. Granted he had to tell me the odds, but he made it seem like he really had no hope for the pregnancy. I'd keep on them until they confirm that BFP or tell you otherwise and can full on prove it.


----------



## dan-o

Dawny I'm so confused. Those tests were deffo BFP :confused:


----------



## dawny690

dan-o said:


> Dawny I'm so confused. Those tests were deffo BFP :confused:

Me too hun even had another :bfp: today :confused:.com :rofl: xxx


----------



## pennypoptart

Dawny, bless you sweets... hope that something changes soon... as this waiting must be intolerable. Maybe when you do have some cash get something other than internet cheapies (I think that's what you used last time- but I could be wrong- sorry if that's not right)- perhaps then if it also shows BFP you'll feel more sure.

As for me... am getting twitchy as now 10dpo. Decided to POAS today BFN. Don't have any symptoms, don't feel pregnant, just want :witch: to come and go, so that I can start temping again. This month I promised that I wouldn't worry, and just 'take it easy' but I'm a mega control freak! So want to get back to my CBFM and temping!! 

Sod it- going to have a glass of wine!

KandK Welcome! Got my fingers crossed that you won't be here too long, and that you'll be an early graduate!

Big :hugs: to all x


----------



## KandKsMama

Thanks for the welcomes ladies. Does it ever get any easier? Two of my friends are due when I would have been with both my losses and it's hard seeing them getting ready for babies.


----------



## pennypoptart

:bunny: :bunny: :bunny: HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!! :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:

KandK, please let me know if it gets easier! We're going to see a friend for lunch today... I know through the grapevine that she is early days pregnant, but she hasn't told us directly! Although I am chuffed to bits for her, I am also incredibly jealous!! Ach well... that'll be us soon! :thumpup:

Well, yesterday I was 10DPO and had some light pink CM. OH and me had some early morning nookie :sex:, and decided to put a pantyliner in (sorry if TMI!). When I went to the loo in the evening I noticed it was a bit pink! So either:
- it's a great sign! possible implant (fingers crossed)
- nookie was a bit OTT!!
- my AF will come today!

Jeez, I'm symptom spotting... I promised myself I wouldn't do this... please put me down now! I have NO will power. BUT why do the symptoms have to be so similar to AF?!? Could we not have bodies that just "let you know" simply?!?

No sore boobs, but gassy as hell... but that could just be my erratic bowels!!!!!

Anyway... ladies, I hope that you all over indulge in Easter eggs. I had a dream about having a 47" waist last night (just to add that I am not that big in real life!!) .Maybe it's a sign to reign in the eating today. Sod it! It's EASTER! Whoop whooop!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Yes Happy Easter to one and all!!!

KandK - I hope it does get easier! I am surronded by friends who have already had their children and, they didn't seem to be trying for very long either apart from 1 who, took just over a year to have her 1st then, was put on clomid so she could have her 2nd. Here's to us having :baby: in 2010

Well, its count down to tuesday and test day for me. 2 more sleeps to go :happydance::happydance: I am gearing myself up for another :bfn: as, I think I am due a visit from :witch: on Friday. By friday I will be more than happy to see :witch: only time I ever will be


----------



## babybuffy84

Yeah Happy Easter Girls and to our Angel babies too :cry:

Hope that where ever they are they are eating lots of choccy too :)

Penny its sounding positive!!! fingers crossed for you.
Shmoo !!! oh my go only 2 days fingers crossed and if you said if the :witch: does decide to show then at least you know where you are :)
Dawny what is going on??? how v.v strange !!! well hopefully you will get some sort of any type off proof of whichever way soon (god does that make sense)?? But am keeping everything crossed for a :bfp:.
K and K welcome am sorry for your loss xxx :hug:
Dan-o how you getting on any sign off the evading :bfn: yet???
Hope everyone else is having a nice easter weekend and stuffing your faces with choccy :happydance: i had easter egg for breakfast :blush: oh well its the one time you can eat choccy and not feel guilty is at easter :happydance:


----------



## pennypoptart

Damn it... AF started just now. Stupid :witch: has gone and put me in a bad easter mood.
But at least I can start using my CBFM again!

Back on B6 as think the old luteal phase has slipped back to 10/11 days... and want it to be higher!!

Here's to January 2010 babies!


Quite aptly.. just noticed that this has fallen in my 101 posting! I'd put the :witch: in room 101 if I had my way!!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry :witch: got you Penny. Here's hoping for Jan 2010 babies!! :dust:


----------



## Rebaby

Ah sorry the :witch: got in the way of your easter-good-mood penny :hugs:

Hopefully this will be her last visit in a long while.

I really hope you get some answers dawny, i can only imagine what you must be going through and i think not knowing what the heck is going on is even worse than if you knew you definitely weren't...as at least then you'd know where you stood (if you see what i mean?!) I really hope this is your sticky :bfp: and it's just taking it's time letting you know!

Welcome to KandK :hugs: I'm sorry for your losses.

Fingers crossed littlehush! :happydance:

All is well here. I have worked all weekend but now off for two days and intending to enjoy them. Managing to keep the MS at bay it seems but verrryyy hungry aaaalll the time! And also sleepy to a ridiculous degree. Was in bed at 7.30 pm last night and slept right through until 6am and even then wasn't impressed when my alarm woke me! I don't mind if it means LO is getting some growing underway :cloud9:

:hug: to everyone, hope you've all had a nice day whatever you've been up to.


----------



## littlehush

Some of you might be interested in this

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/120490-maybe-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html


----------



## Chilli

Hi all, back from lovely sunny weekend on the beach - bloomin marvelous!! 
Dawny - hope you get some answers soon, sure you're very frustrated!!
Penny - sorry she got you hun!
Welcome K&K
Schmoo - you have so much will power not testing, I have so many times I've run out now and refuse to buy anymore

:hissy:Back with a bang though as DH has just announced that will be working away for 4 weeks, 6 days a week for for end April, start May... so when exactly does he expect us to TTC? Just another few weeks to clock up on the NOT PG time. It's really upset me!! I'm dreading getting to Sept (due date)and not having reached 12 weeks or even BFP!!!Thought you girls might be able to perk me up a bit as no-one else including him seems to get why it's a problem:hissy:


----------



## Kota

Oh Chilli that does suck.. and I know exactly how you feel, I'm soooo determined not to let Oct get here without being at the very least, pregnant! I would like to think that I will be at least 12 weeks by then but I'll take just a BFP if thats all thats on offer... Hugs to you. :hugs:

Hello everyone else, not much to report here, I have snuffled so much chocolate today and know I will pay for it later :sick: but at least now its all gone and I won't be able to eat more tomorrow!!! OH is certainly stepping up to task after me explaining the smep plan to him, and we've BD 3 times.... today!!! :blush: I'm not going to tell him that I don't think I'm due to ovulate until _next_ weekend though, think it would crush him!! Will just sit back (or lay back....) and enjoy!! :rofl:

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hug: Chilli

Kota, how does your OH manage it 3 times in a day?! I'm lucky if my OH manages that in a month!! Seriously thinking of spiking his food with Horny Goat Weed or something to get him ready for SMEP!! :blush:

I have a chocolate headache... eaten too much... So wish I was pg so had an excuse!! 

I'm in the boring waiting to ov bit of the cycle... dum de dum... tick tock... 

Hope you're all having a good Easter weekend. 

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## KandKsMama

Kota, sounds like my DH.... I swear he would BD everyday all day if he could. 
Chilli that sucks that he is going to be away, hopefully you get a bean before he heads to work. 
I am so full, but I barely ate. I think I caught my DD's cold cause I feel like I could be sick.... but then again that seems to be the running theme with me since my first m/c back in Nov. Hopefully I get some answers tomorrow, just hoping if it is endo that infertility isn't close or happened already.


----------



## Kota

Peach Blossom said:


> :hug: Chilli
> 
> Kota, how does your OH manage it 3 times in a day?! I'm lucky if my OH manages that in a month!! Seriously thinking of spiking his food with Horny Goat Weed or something to get him ready for SMEP!! :blush:
> 
> I have a chocolate headache... eaten too much... So wish I was pg so had an excuse!!
> 
> I'm in the boring waiting to ov bit of the cycle... dum de dum... tick tock...
> 
> Hope you're all having a good Easter weekend.
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:


Um.... my OH is what they call in the adult industry world... a 'repeater'.... :blush: It's not unusual for us both to 'finish' and then him be ready to go again within 5 mins... (tmi??? ) 
Thankfully I have a rather high sex drive as well so we match quite well in that department! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hehe... lucky you! :rofl:


----------



## pennypoptart

kota... what are you feeding him!! I'm with Peach Blossom... OH needs a bit of persuasion... I think he's lazy!! We're on SMEP too... and that seems to be enough action for the whole month!

I love it... "a repeater"... are you working in a secret industry that we don't know about kota?!?!


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Can I join you all please? :cloud9: Me and OH are TTC again after a m/c at 12+1, 2 weeks ago. 
:hugs: to you all xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

So sorry for your loss. Welcome to Team Angels! :hug:


----------



## dawny690

Course you can Laura huni :hugs: xxx


----------



## pennypoptart

Hey Waiting4Bump... of course you can! Welcome to team angels! Sorry for your loss, and hope that you're a nice early graduate from our gang!


----------



## KandKsMama

Welcome Waiting, so sorry for your loss


----------



## Shazzy

Hey ladies just here to rant. I got my bfp after all, af seemed weird and stop started stopped started, took a hpt again, and low and behold positive. (faint but there to see) But today full flow and cramping :hissy::cry: Why cant the beans just stick for once!!!! Do i need to report this to a doc at all? should i do another hpt later, i pretty much know that it was a chemical, but grasping at straws :(


----------



## toby2

:hug:Shazzy thats so disappointing for you:hug:I know some girls report these to dr's, am sure soeone here will have good advice for you
Hello waiting, hope you arnt here too long but your more than welcome whilst you are!sorry to hear about your angel
Penny i am with you, SMEP is enough bd for one month for me!!!think oh is with kota's a little though, he would be pleased with everyday but dont think he could manage more than once!bless!
kandksmama-hope you get the answers you want tomorrow:hugs:
peach a loving your threat with the horny goat weed!!!know what you ean about this bit of the cycle too, nothing to poas for-v dull!:rofl:
Chilli that is sooooooooo crap!am not suprised you are fed up:hug:
not much going on with me but i have had a lovely weekend in the sun!


----------



## Chilli

Well my Monday brightened up with a day in the sun too.
Welcome waiting4!
Shazzy I'm sorry to hear that. I would report to GP as would like it logged for future poss investigations!
Have decided to take ov tests while DH away and just leg it accross country if anything shows. The way things are going it won't make any diff anyway as body has stopped completely it would seem.
Thanks all for messages though, nice to know someone gets why it's an issue!!!:hugs:
Here's hoping for more sun tomorrow - gets those happy chemicals going:loopy:


----------



## Kota

Welcome 'waitingfor' so sorry for your loss, I hope your stay back in ttc is very short. :hugs:


----------



## Kota

pennypoptart said:


> kota... what are you feeding him!! I'm with Peach Blossom... OH needs a bit of persuasion... I think he's lazy!! We're on SMEP too... and that seems to be enough action for the whole month!
> 
> I love it... "a repeater"... are you working in a secret industry that we don't know about kota?!?!

:blush::rofl:
Not quite... a job in that sort of industry would probably pay me much more then a teaching assistant gets!! :rofl:


----------



## Chilli

Yeah Kota, but it wouldn't be as much fun eh??!! Less than a week to go - make the most of it - I am! Busy busy busy


----------



## pennypoptart

Shazzy hun, so sorry to hear your news. You need to test again in the morning (with FMU), and see what happens. Either way please tell your GP.

Out of interest- what's your luteal phase length? Have you ever been investigated for anything relating to chemical pregnancies? Big :hugs: to you sweets!

Toby2... when I was in my early 20s I used to have the sex-drive of a nympho, but nowadays a good cuddle over Eastenders does me just fine!! How sad, for a 27 year old! :rofl:


----------



## pennypoptart

However, a teacher's assistant may make a good role in that industry... very Mrs Robinson! tee hee hee!


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Thanks for the welcomes everyone! :D 

Huuuugs to you all :hugs: and hope you all get your much deserved, sticky :bfp:'s asap! xx


----------



## KandKsMama

Had my appointment today, and it seemed to go ok. My dr. isn't too concerned right now, and scheduled and u/s for Thursday. He thinks it is either cysts or excess scar tissue from my two sections. I also have an infection of some kind that he gave me a script for (most likely a yeast infection). If the u/s shows something then we go from there, if it doesn't he will order more tests. He seemed very optimistic about us TTC (thought I told him towards the end of the year since we aren't technically trying, because I can barely BD without pain lately) and that when we officially start TTC he wants to prescribe some prenatal vitamins and folic acid, which is a good idea to me. I guess I'll see what the u/s brings, but due to his schedule and us going on vacation for 3 weeks on the 25th I wont see him for a follow up about the scan until after we return in May, but if it is something worth noting before then I am sure he will call me. I'm hoping we will see the beginning makings of a bean on Thurs day, as I will be on CD 24... I know there wouldn't be much to see, but maybe there will be the implanted embryo and cells giving us a hint of maybe. I guess it is just a waiting game until then.


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, I have my follow up with gynae who did my erpc, that I was supposed to have last week, this morning. Still not sure why I'm going or what will be achieved, but there are some questions I'd like to ask him I guess. Will keep you posted.

Hope you all had a good weekend and going back to work isn't too hard today... for those of you who are! 

:hug:


----------



## toby2

no work for me, am a lucky lazy??? teacher!hope it goes ok peach
kandk it sounds like you have come away feeling fairly positive?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well that was an easy £150 my gynae got! He asked how I was, told me what he'd already told me in a letter which is that there was no sign of any of the serious causes of miscarriage. He then proceeded to spout statistics and told me I can start ttc again... It is good in a way because he explains everything and you do feel like you're being well looked after... It's that never knowing why and never guaranteeing it won't happen again is hard to deal with.

Interestingly he said that Liverpool university did a study in the 1980s whcih concluded that you are more likely to have another mc in the 6 months following a mc. He said that has now been completely disproven and there is no physical reason not to start ttc again straight away.


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh peach thats sounds positive then and now you can start trying.
Welcome waiting sorry for your loss :hug:
Hope everyone had a nice easter??!!! :)


----------



## shmoo75

Waiting - welcome to the team and I am so sorry for your loss hun :hugs::hugs: here's to getting a nice sticky bean

Peach - I am glad you have been given the go ahead for TTC again. I fell pg 7mths after my 1st m/c(that includes no TTC until I had had my 1st AF) I sadly m/c again end of Feb this yr. As hard as it is to take most m/c's there are no other reason but it was chronosome reason and, if you don't need a ERPC there is no way for them to test the remains. This is what has happened to me twice. I have an appointment on 30/04 for investigations to begin to see if there is a medical reason why I have had 2 m/c's or, it could be after tests and stuff that I will be told there is no reason they can see and, I have had some really bad luck. :hugs::hugs: to you as I know its the not knowing why and, that there may not be a reason or anything that you can take to stop it happening again that is the hardest part.

KandK - FX the u/s shows the beginning of nice sticky bean for you on thursday

As for me, I tested today and, it was :bfn: still no :witch: either. Will test again on Saturday as long as :witch:m doesn't show.


----------



## littlehush

hey ladies, hope your all well!

Well i have this feeling that it is not my month after all. Temp dropped a bit this morning, and its taking on a familiar pattern to last month, So i think i can expect af to show up tomorrow or thurs. Cramps are getting worse and boobs are really hurting all over now, which they always do pre af. Well theres is not much i can do to stop her from coming, so if she is coming, im just going to have to try and fight her away next month.

Baby :dust: to all and hope we see some lovely :bfp: 's soon

xxx


----------



## dawny690

The :witch: looks like she is on her way here xx


----------



## littlehush

dawny690 said:


> The :witch: looks like she is on her way here xx

Dawny :hugs: At least you will have a actually answer if she does arrive and you can start a brand new cycle, and forget about this one. Are you going to get some help on why you didnt OV? (not sure if you have already)

xxx


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: looks like she is on her way here xx
> 
> Dawny :hugs: At least you will have a actually answer if she does arrive and you can start a brand new cycle, and forget about this one. Are you going to get some help on why you didnt OV? (not sure if you have already)
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I still have bloods booked for thursday so am going still for them and then Im going to ask for cd21 bloods if she shows properly xxx


----------



## KandKsMama

Thank you Toby & Shmoo! I am hoping for the best, but will be prepared for the worst.
Little & Dawny, I hope it isn't the :witch:, and if it is I am sorry.


----------



## littlehush

Hoping you get some proper answers soon hun, do you know what the blood test is for (sorry if you have said before, my memory is rubbish :rofl: ).
Thats a good idea to ask for the cd21 bloods.
Sending you lots of lucky :dust: xxx


----------



## Kota

Sorry to those that look like the witch might be coming, hope she's over quickly and that May is the month for Angel BFP's!! 
:hug:


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> Hoping you get some proper answers soon hun, do you know what the blood test is for (sorry if you have said before, my memory is rubbish :rofl: ).
> Thats a good idea to ask for the cd21 bloods.
> Sending you lots of lucky :dust: xxx

Erm :blush: LH and something else :rofl: thanks hun xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Shazzy said:


> Hey ladies just here to rant. I got my bfp after all, af seemed weird and stop started stopped started, took a hpt again, and low and behold positive. (faint but there to see) But today full flow and cramping :hissy::cry: Why cant the beans just stick for once!!!! Do i need to report this to a doc at all? should i do another hpt later, i pretty much know that it was a chemical, but grasping at straws :(


I'm sorry shazzy :hugs: I think it probably wouldn't hurt to tell your GP, so that at least then this is recorded.

:hug: to all those who think the :witch: is about to show, but it aint over until she shows so i'll still have my fingers crossed!

Glad the appointments went well KandK and Peach

All is okay here, i am trying my hand at PMA and for the past couple of days at least it has been working quite well!


----------



## Peach Blossom

shmoo75 said:


> Waiting - welcome to the team and I am so sorry for your loss hun :hugs::hugs: here's to getting a nice sticky bean
> 
> Peach - I am glad you have been given the go ahead for TTC again. I fell pg 7mths after my 1st m/c(that includes no TTC until I had had my 1st AF) I sadly m/c again end of Feb this yr. As hard as it is to take most m/c's there are no other reason but it was chronosome reason and, if you don't need a ERPC there is no way for them to test the remains. This is what has happened to me twice. I have an appointment on 30/04 for investigations to begin to see if there is a medical reason why I have had 2 m/c's or, it could be after tests and stuff that I will be told there is no reason they can see and, I have had some really bad luck. :hugs::hugs: to you as I know its the not knowing why and, that there may not be a reason or anything that you can take to stop it happening again that is the hardest part.
> 
> KandK - FX the u/s shows the beginning of nice sticky bean for you on thursday
> 
> As for me, I tested today and, it was :bfn: still no :witch: either. Will test again on Saturday as long as :witch:m doesn't show.

Thanks hon. Had kinda ignored the Drs anyway and started ttc as soon as the bleeding stopped after the mc... Think I had a chemical last month, but can't be sure it wasn't just the remains of the pg hormones from the mc... I hope and pray that I will be lucky this cycle. Its amazing when you think about what goes in to a healthy pregnancy that people manage to have babies by mistake... its confusing! :rofl:

Sorry that you've had to go through 2 mc's and hope that you get a good sticky bean soon! :dust:


----------



## RobenR

Rebaby said:


> All is okay here, i am trying my hand at PMA and for the past couple of days at least it has been working quite well!

Good for you Rebaby! I'm still working on the PMA because my nurse practitioner is scaring the wits out of both of us and hasn't said one positive thing since I went in to see her last week to confirm the bfp. 

Peach and Dawny, fingers crossed for you. I'm hoping :witch: stays far far away from both of you and if she has to come, sooner rather than later so you can get back to TTC!

Welcome to the new members!
(wow I miss a lot when I'm not around for a few days...)


----------



## Chilli

Dawny and Little hush - sorry if she comes, did I miss sonmething Dawny? How do you know you didn't ovulate?
Schmoo - AHHHHHH still from me and you I guess, this not knowing is just crazy. I am really hungry which was always indication of pg before but still all BFN and I think it's just weird hormones hanging around
Peaches - I think I might become a gynae, sounds like easy work! Good luck this month
Toby - I'm a teacher too ( have I already told you that?) only 5 more days to go...
Otherwise girls, no change in my little life except I think I might be loosing my mind here. Think I'm going to have to start charting temp - anyone recommend a website to explain it all? I'm hoping it'll give me some indication of what is going on in my body which doesn't seem to be doing anything!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Otherwise girls, no change in my little life except I think I might be loosing my mind here. Think I'm going to have to start charting temp - anyone recommend a website to explain it all? I'm hoping it'll give me some indication of what is going on in my body which doesn't seem to be doing anything!!

Go to Fertilityfriend.com. You can chart on there and it will help you work things out. Check out my charts for example. xxx


----------



## dan-o

I'm out guys :(

I got the news yesterday my MC tissue samples showed abnormal cells, so I've been referred to the molar speciaist unit in London for investigations & to start testing/treatment.

I'll send you all my dust supplies.. I won't need them for quite a while :cry:

Good luck chasing your sticky BFP's :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh hon, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you get some answers and they treat you quickly so you can be back with us soon. Good luck hon. :hug: xxx


----------



## dawny690

Chilli, I dont know if I did ov or not but they need to do my cd21 bloods if she arrives as we have been trying for well over a year now with 2 mc's but im starting to think this might have been a chemical pg as I had a stronger :bfp: the other day now im spotting :cry: but i'd rather think chemical rather than mc tbh, but as my hcg bloods were :bfn: it all points to chemical :hugs: x


----------



## dawny690

Dan-O hun again im soooo sorry to hear your news its sooo sad :cry: hope you can get some answers and treatment soon and it wont be long before we can give you the :dust: back xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chilli

Dan-O I'm so sorry to hear your news. Thanks for thinking of us and hope all is sorted for you so you can start TTC again soon:hugs:
Peaches - thanks will check out that page when I can
Dawny - thanks for updating me, I hope I didn't upset you asking but I 'm still trying to understand a lot of what goes on here. (bit of a class dunce I think!!??):dohh:


----------



## krockwell

Well ladies, I've been away babysitting my neices & nephew (4 kids in all, ages 10, 3, 2, and 1) for the weekend, gave me a good taste of what it's going to be like when we have 5 kids!! :D
lol 

Not much to report, other then Hubs and I hit it as much as possible over the weekend, and FF seems to be showing me Oving last Wednesday, so...I'm in the 2ww!! :)
Already half done. 

Going to hold out on the testing till I know from the Dr what to expect. I go for bloods tomorrow, and then an appointment in 8 days!! :D 
Super excited, really hope that we hit it this month.

In sad news... 

my EDD has come upon me... *sigh* 
Mommy loves you so much little one... can't believe that we don't get to share your birthday together... Love you... Please watch out for all the other ladies lovely little babies in heaven too. <3 <3 <3


----------



## toby2

this thread has gone all wide and wierd on me?


----------



## toby2

am goign to post a few posts to try to get to a new page


----------



## toby2

its really hard to read it when its like this


----------



## toby2

hope this helps?


----------



## toby2

and doesnt anoy anyone to much?


----------



## toby2

must be nearly there?


----------



## toby2

how many posts are there to a page???


----------



## toby2

lots it would seem!


----------



## toby2

hope this is happening for everyone, not just me?


----------



## toby2

am going to count how many more i need to do!


----------



## toby2

will try three more!


----------



## toby2

two


----------



## toby2

one!


----------



## toby2

r we there yet?


----------



## toby2

come on!!!


----------



## toby2

must be soon


----------



## toby2

got to be soon


----------



## toby2

getting silly now...


----------



## toby2

surely this is it?


----------



## toby2

still more!!!!!


----------



## toby2

wish i didnt start this now:(


----------



## toby2

ho hummmm


----------



## toby2

laaa la la laaaaaaa


----------



## toby2

will this ever end?


----------



## toby2

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## toby2

Come on!!!!


----------



## toby2

getting stoooooopid now


----------



## toby2

pleeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## toby2

am going to have to give up in a min


----------



## toby2

did my best girls


----------



## toby2

last try for three more


----------



## toby2

three


----------



## toby2

oh !! it has done it!will try and get rid of some of the extras!!sorry girls but the wide thing was doing my head in
Krockwell- hugs and kisses for your angelxx


----------



## littlehush

Toby - :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 
But thanks, that wide page was annoying xx


----------



## Kota

Stopppppppppppp Toby!! :rofl: You almost filled up 2 pages!! 
The screen gets really wide when theres lots of emoticons used without spaces between them to go to new lines... 

Dan-o... Oh hun...:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear you're now on Dr's orders to WTT. I hope that your appointment up in London gives you some answers, all this after effect must be really getting to you. Hope you're back joining us again very soon.

Krockwell - :hugs: for your EDD hun, Fingers crossed by this time next year you'll be holding a bubba of your own. :baby:

Dawny - more :hugs: for you as well. Thinking chemical does seem to be easier on the heart/mind. More hoping that you get the dr's results you need. 

All's well here, thinking I'm due to O this weekend or very early next week so the BD'ing has started!! Gonna get as many :sperm: up there waiitng for when Ms Eggy pops!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hi ladies... been trying to keep my mind occupied during the 2ww - but that's not working! I'll be 13DPO tomorrow and really hoping to get a BFP.

After our miscarriage we were advised to wait one af for dating reasons only (which wasn't a good enough reason for me. I track my ovulation etc so will know my own date and not have to rely on a period for that!) Hoping to wait until the weekend to test... not sure i can hold out though.

xx


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Can you tell by my posts that i'm not the most patient of people!!! LOL


----------



## KandKsMama

dan-o, sorry to hear the doctor is making you wait, hope it is nothing major that they found

ttcbaby, I am the same way I began testing this cycle at like 6-8DPO depending if I O'ed on CD12 or 14.

Well tomorrow is my u/s hopefully good news, and if no bean seen or sign of pg atleast something fixable explaining my m/cs.


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey girls just stopping in to see how everyone is doing... and to ask who i need 2 update on the first page...


----------



## shmoo75

Toby - :rofl::rofl: bless you hun. I agree the really wide screen does my head in too

Krockwell - I know how you feel hun. My 1st EDD was Jan this year and it was tough especially when my OH wouldn't talk about and actually forgot when it was. Effects us girls alot more then our men I think.:hugs::hugs: to you hun

Dan-o - I am sorry to hear that you have to WTC hope they see you soon and tell you t:hugs:hat you can TTC again:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Chilli - :hissy::hissy::hissy: give us something anything will do

Tested again and yep it was :bfn: and still no :witch: lets see what tomorrow brings for us all


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck with the u/s today Kandksmama. :hug:


----------



## Kota

Tink1o5 said:


> Hey girls just stopping in to see how everyone is doing... and to ask who i need 2 update on the first page...


Hey Tink, 
Doing good thanks, how about you?? You seem to have gone very quiet lately? Hope everything is alright. 

:hug:


----------



## toby2

:blush:all looked like it was still the same page......
Kota i have also finally reached the bd part of my cycle although ovulation still a while a way!


----------



## dawny690

Morning girls I didnt go to doctors for blood tests seeing as I was soooooooo tired :sleep: and the spotting is increasing so looking more like the :witch: is coming this is getting silly now 4 days running with just spotting I cant count this as a new cycle yet can I til its flow? xxxx


----------



## Kota

Don't think so Dawny, CD 1 is supposed to be counted from first day of full flow. :hugs:


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi Ladies

Krockwell - :hugs:

Dawny fx that you get your first day so you can start a new cycle.

Littlehush - hoping it's a sitcky bean :dust:

Everyone else good luck with ttc what doesn't break you only makes you stronger, everyone here is an inspiration.

I've been busy with work so haven't managed to keep up with everything thats been going on, concentrated all my spare time into luring OH into the bedroom. I don't think he realises we bd'd every other night since CD7, not sure how long I can keep it up and still have no idea whether OV has passed (currently on CD21).

xxx


----------



## littlehush

Well postie arrived with tests! And......:bfn:
Kinda expected it with todays temp dip.

xxx


----------



## toby2

sorry to hear that littlehushx


----------



## Chilli

What is going on? I'm away for 2 minutes and it all goes wide!!?? Thanks for sorting that out Toby.
Dawny - this is all very confusing isn't it - hope you gat what you want soon
Schmooo - same same same!!!
TTCbaby I don't think any of us are blessed with the patience virtue!!

Well, my 2 year old has chickenpox so I'm focussing on dealing with that today and weirdly relieved that I'm not 4 months pg!!?? Also gets it over with so 1 less risk for future pgs. Hope everyone is ok today, I can't keep up some days...


----------



## Chilli

Sorry to hear that littlehush - I blame the postman!!??


----------



## littlehush

so do i bloody postman!!! :rofl: im starting to spot now, so its def not my month! Ah well on to the next!!

Its mine and OH's 2nd year together tomorrow, so been making him a card, instead of buying one, thats kept be busy! And he is taking me somewhere tomorrow, its a suprise! so looking forward to that :happydance:

xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Littlehush - Sorry it was :bfn: hun

Chilli - Your poor kiddie having chicken pox. I think danger is if you haven't had chicken pox and you are pg when you come into contact with someone who has it. What CD are you on hun? I am currently CD49 Will start temping from tomorrow morning in preperation for getting :witch:

Kandksmama - How did the scan go hun?


----------



## Chilli

Scmoo I have no idea what CD I'm on, ABBA probably!!:rofl:
Seriously though, please expain?

Also am booking to see GP tom re no AF/ov since D&C, can anyone give me any tips on what questions and tests I should be asking for? So far all I've had is pee test for UTI and internal scrape which showed nothing and follow up scan. No blood tests???


----------



## shmoo75

Chilli - we count CD1 as first day of full flow of AF/:witch: I am counting my CD1 as 1st day that I started bleeding with my m/c which was 27/02 Going by that if you count your CD1 as day you started bleeding after your D&C then you will get to whatever CD today is for you. As for blood tests they could do a full blood work up and, also ask for them to check your hcg levels as, that could show something.:hugs::hugs: to you hun


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry about your bfn littlehush... :dust: for the next cycle!!

Hope your little'un isn't too scratchy with the pox, Chilli! Guess it gives you something to focus on for a bit!!

I ate 2 avocados got lunch and feel ill! That's my only news for today!

:hug:


----------



## Chilli

Oh dear Peaches, hope you haven't turned green!!!??
Schmoo, I didn't bleed after MC, had 2 days of what I would consider spotting and that's it! Also 1 days bleeding 18 days ago, so where does that leave me?
Thanks for advice re tests


----------



## Chilli

D&C was 8 weeks and a day, so does that make it57? I'm so confused but that's bloody ages isn't it?


----------



## littlehush

well...she :witch: has arrived :cry:


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> well...she :witch: has arrived :cry:

Oh im sooo sorry hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## littlehush

dawny690 said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> well...she :witch: has arrived :cry:
> 
> Oh im sooo sorry hun :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun! Still full of pma tho, already been through the 'i feel sorry for myself' and had a bit of a cry. But now ready for this cycle, i will never give up xxx

How are you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## Kota

Ahh, sorry littlehush, good to see the PMA for next cycle though!! I'm sure your sticky bean is just around the corner. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> well...she :witch: has arrived :cry:
> 
> Oh im sooo sorry hun :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! Still full of pma tho, already been through the 'i feel sorry for myself' and had a bit of a cry. But now ready for this cycle, i will never give up xxx
> 
> How are you feeling hun? xxxClick to expand...

Erm still spotting :cry: 4 days in a row getting more now :cry: just decide already :hissy:


----------



## KandKsMama

shmoo, sorry for your BFN.... hopefully AF wont show and it will show a BFP soon

dawny, sounds like me since Nov. I only spot every other cycle and get regular AF every other cycle... I would ask dr. about it as mine has been happening since Nov. and every other cycle kept losing days to when I started spotting

Little, sorry to hear AF arrived

Chilli, sorry to hear your LO has chicken pox, but like you said better now than while you are pg and risking you and little bean


Well my scan went half way decent, pretty fast. I wasn't supposed to know the results until after I get back in May when I have a f/u, but doctor stopped by office just as I was visiting. It is appears I have something in there, a mass and stuff all over the place. He said my ovaries look good and no sign of cysts, but he doesn't know what the other thing is so he scheduled a D&C for tomorrow morning to clean things up and hopefully that helps my pain so I can have a pain free vacation. He did run pre-test bloods including a beta so there is still hope that they might come back with a BFP, but not expecting it so we'll see how things go in the morning when I head in. D&C is at 7:30am EST (12:30pm for those in GMT) so I should be back on to share whatever results I get around 12pm EST (5pm GMT).


----------



## krockwell

Hi ladies. 
:) 

I'm going to be testing maaaaaaaaaaabe Sunday...lol, I'll only be 10DPO, but... I'm curious. :) Woot. lol 
Went for my bloods today...waiting on the Dr's answers for next friday (1 week!!!)
:) YAHOOOO


----------



## Rebaby

Oh i'm sorry dawny and littlehush :hugs:

Massive hugs to you both.

Good luck for Sunday Krockwell, i'll have my fingers crossed!


----------



## shmoo75

Chilli - I have no idea where that puts you hun. The best thing you can do is go to your GP and ask as, 8wks is a very long time to go without AF hun :hugs::hugs:

Littlehush - Sorry that :witch: got you but, good to hear that you have PMA here's to this cycle for you hun

Dawny - I am sorry you are going through this hun. Maybe go back to your GP especially if you get another strong :bfp:

I have changed my ticker to show another week as, no AF so far today! Will test again tomorrow and see what that says.


----------



## Chilli

KK - that all sounds like you're getting somewhere at least.
Little- stupid witch!!!!
Krockwell - fingers xd

Well I've just been on phone to GP about my non-functioning body. She has decided to do some tests to look at my thyroid function and female hormones - bad news is that appt next thurs and results week after, so just another week or 2 or WAITING!!!! STill if I get solution I'm sure I can wait til then. Told her how I put on 1/2 stone with last pg which I cannot shift even though been working out and eating well. Oh I hope that she finds out whats wrong with me


----------



## KandKsMama

All done and home. My levels were under 5 so whatever it was might be left over from my m/c last month or my infection. I wont get results most likely until I return home from vacation on May 16th, but the nurses told me it seemed to all go well. Hopefully I will have some answers then.


----------



## babybuffy84

Hi all

Sorry havent been around much the last few days so am having a catch up have been so busy in work and am trying to keep my mind occupied and not thinking about baby stuff am so scared for my scan on tuesday i should be 7 weeks my last pregnancy the preg sac stopped growing at 6 weeks. so am petrified!!!!:cry:

Little hush am so sorry the evil b':witch: got you !!!!!
Dawny hopefully one way or the other you will know whats going on.
K and K am glad it went well today hope your getting lots of rest!!!
Krockwell fingers X'd for sunday !!!
Oh Chilli am sorry its more waiting but at least its kind of moving in the right direction though??
Rebaby how are you and bubs doing hope all is ok?

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to the weekend 
:hug:


----------



## Rebaby

babybuffy84 said:


> Rebaby how are you and bubs doing hope all is ok?

We're all doing okay here. I am worrying of course...like always! The PMA lasted almost a week since the scan and i am letting myself fret again over symptoms/lack of/bad dreams/pretty much anything! Doesn't help that i know it will be ages now until our next scan.

Is your scan on Tues a private one you have booked then hun? EPAU told me i won't get my dating scan now (would have been at 10+5) because of being dated at the 8+1 emergency scan :hissy: I can't believe they want me to wait until the 20 week scan to next see LO and know everything is okay?!? Think we might book one with babybond as someone i know recommended them and i've heard it being talked about on here.

Glad the appointment went ok kandk, when do you go on vacation? I am jealous! :rofl: Work is stressful and i could really use a holiday right now!

Big :hug: to everyone


----------



## Chilli

Baby buffy & rebaby
I feel for you both, it must be such an anxious time, hope you're both getting some enjoyment too though.:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Rebaby - Sorry you are worrying but, that is understandable hun. :hugs::hugs: to you especially as the NHS wont scan you again until your 20wks that is ridiculus I would throw such a :hissy: fit at my GP

KandK - glad your appointment went well and hope you have a great holiday hun

Chilli - Well at least you have a light at the end of your tunnel hun. FX the next 2 wks go quickly for you :hugs::hugs:

Well, :witch: arrived today at noon for me and, I am quite alright about it. Have started taking Agnes Cactus so, will see how that goes. Bring on CD11 when I can start poas again!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! The boring bit is over... I am once again poas! Trying smep this cycle so today was first day of testing. It was -ve, but didn't expect anything else... At least I have something to do other than wait now though! hehe :rofl:


----------



## babybuffy84

No rebaby this is NHS scan thought i was having an ectopic so am being scanned every 2 weeks at the mo in the EPAU the last one we could only see a preg sac and yolk sac,so hopefully this time we will see a heartbeat then i have my 12 week scan a few weeks after that when i should be 10 weeks they do our 3 month scan at any time from 10 to 12 weeks.
Yeah yours does seem a long time to wait until the 20 wk one,i would get another scan if that was me just for peace of mind but even though its great being pregnant i want to get past that 3 month mark!!! :)

Shmoo am sorry the b':witch: got you!!! 
Peach fingers crossed for you lets hope the smep works well for you :)
:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Well, :witch: is acting very strange at the mo. She was v.light yesterday, nothing on the pads overnight, bit of old brown when I wiped at about 2am today, still nothing on pads when I got up at 7:30am and nothing when I wiped. Am using a tampon when awake as I did yesterday. There was old blood on them when I changed but not loads. Will see how it goes today and tomorrow and, if no heavier will test on Monday. Will take Agnes Castus still.


----------



## toby2

schmoo if its any help i think my first af after m/c took a couple of days to get going((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))
Peach i am also once again POAS and also using the smep!although i havnt done my POAS opk yet!!!dont know why?just dont want to but prob will nearer to ov time
lots of love to everyone else
xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I had no luck with opks last month Toby2, but thought I'd give them a second chance this cycle! Gives me something to do!! :) Good luck with smep this cycle! Ours hasn't had the best start, but hope it will get better!! :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey schmoo. My af had a slow start too last cycle. Had almost a week of brown before red... Sorry if that's tmi... Hope something definitive happens for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## pennypoptart

schmoo sorry to hear about nasty old :witch: hopes she buggers off quickly. Mine was the same this cycle. Had 1 day of brown "spotting", followed by three days of mainly brown blood. She's gone now. It was much shorter than any of my "normal" periods, and much lighter.

Toby2/Peach Blossom We're going to try (again) the SMEP this month. Although, it can take up to day 22 for me to ov now due to B6, so god knows when it's going to be this month!! It just can't come on CD13 as hubby is away that day!! I think we'll start BD on day 12 and go from there.

Dawny, I can't believe your still in limbo land... have you got a follow up booked with your doctor?

Pen x


----------



## dawny690

pennypoptart said:


> schmoo sorry to hear about nasty old :witch: hopes she buggers off quickly. Mine was the same this cycle. Had 1 day of brown "spotting", followed by three days of mainly brown blood. She's gone now. It was much shorter than any of my "normal" periods, and much lighter.
> 
> Toby2/Peach Blossom We're going to try (again) the SMEP this month. Although, it can take up to day 22 for me to ov now due to B6, so god knows when it's going to be this month!! It just can't come on CD13 as hubby is away that day!! I think we'll start BD on day 12 and go from there.
> 
> Dawny, I can't believe your still in limbo land... have you got a follow up booked with your doctor?
> 
> Pen x

No not as yet but looks like a defo chemical used an IC today and :bfn: so think thats what it was xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry to hear that Dawny. :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Oh Dawny. :hugs: Hope you're doing okay? Are you going to report it to your Dr so at least its noted down?
Hows things going with your mum? Are you both having a good time?

Rebaby & Babybuffy - Hope you'er able to enjoy being pregnant as well. Will be looking out for the results of scans and keeping fingers crossed that they're all good. 

Chilli - you're going to be the queen of patience at this rate. Hope the 2wks goes quickly for you and you get some answers, (or the witch turns up so you can start again fresh) 

Shmoo - sending you proper witch dust so that you can as well get started afresh again!


Sorry I havne't been about, I have been reading all the posts just not posting, have been in the boring part of the cylce but finally getting to the fun part! :sex: so we've been getting in lots of that!! Smep plan seems to work for us. :blush: Hoping to OV within the next 4 or 5 days at the most, would really prefer the next 2-3 days though as that would have my cycle remaining steady to pre m.c lengths! and then the countdown will begin!!


----------



## dawny690

Kota said:


> Oh Dawny. :hugs: Hope you're doing okay? Are you going to report it to your Dr so at least its noted down?
> Hows things going with your mum? Are you both having a good time?

:blush: yes I will that way it counts as 3 losses now so they will test me, whats annoying me is no proper :witch: :hissy:
Things with mum have been ok, bit wierd but good, she goes home today :cry: :cry: hope your ok and get loads of :sex: hun xxxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Dawny - So sorry for your loss hun. Here's to your Dr's taking it as number 3 and get you fast tracked for investigations and you can move forward in having a sticky bean :hugs::hugs: to you hun

Well, i am being a bit more active today housework and such so, :witch: is flowing abit more now. Thank goodness!! Will start poas from CD11 and start :sex: as soon as :witch: has flown away. Will really try and get OH to stick to every other day until I have a def +opk then it will be every night for 3-4 nights :rofl::rofl: he'll be glad of the break in the end!!!


----------



## Chilli

Shmoo - just realised I've been spelling your name wrong for weeks - :blush:sorry. Glad you have something arrived at last, still no sign of anything for me

Everybody else, have to run, but lots of :hug: to all, have a good weekend


----------



## KandKsMama

Shmoo glad to hear AF is acting a little normal, crappy that she arrived, but at least now you can get ready for this new cycle and hopefully conceive.

Dawny I hope your dr. will count this as loss #3 so you can get some testing and maybe get some answers.

GL to the rest still BDing and/or getting ready to POAS.

As for me I am feeling pretty good, not much pain or bleeding. Just trying to figure out when we can TTC again. My dr. is away next week and of course then we leave for holiday so I wont get to talk to him or have my f/u until I return. I am feeling excited and hoping this mass was the reasoning behind my hard time getting pg and my m/cs. I just want to move on now and I feel comfortable about TTC already (well once my bleeding stops all together) but I am afraid my dr. will bite my head off if we end up conceiving before I see him next month. I am thinking I might try and give him a quick call in 2 weeks while on vacation. Anyone have a D & C? Did you follow the orders of the doctor, or do what felt right for you and your body?


----------



## shmoo75

KandKsmama - I would follow Dr's orders if I ever have to have a D&C. Good idea to give him a call whilst you are on holiday FX for you that he gives you the go ahead hun and, enjoy your holiday.

Well, the pads I wore last night were as clean this morning as, when I put them on last night! That's the 2nd night in a row that this has happend. I have a feeling if I don't catch that egg this cycle I will have a real bitch of a visit from :witch: next time!


----------



## Peach Blossom

KandKsMama said:


> Shmoo glad to hear AF is acting a little normal, crappy that she arrived, but at least now you can get ready for this new cycle and hopefully conceive.
> 
> Dawny I hope your dr. will count this as loss #3 so you can get some testing and maybe get some answers.
> 
> GL to the rest still BDing and/or getting ready to POAS.
> 
> As for me I am feeling pretty good, not much pain or bleeding. Just trying to figure out when we can TTC again. My dr. is away next week and of course then we leave for holiday so I wont get to talk to him or have my f/u until I return. I am feeling excited and hoping this mass was the reasoning behind my hard time getting pg and my m/cs. I just want to move on now and I feel comfortable about TTC already (well once my bleeding stops all together) but I am afraid my dr. will bite my head off if we end up conceiving before I see him next month. I am thinking I might try and give him a quick call in 2 weeks while on vacation. Anyone have a D & C? Did you follow the orders of the doctor, or do what felt right for you and your body?

Hey hon. My specialist told me that there was no physical reason to not ttc again straight away. They prefer you to wait a cycle for ease of dating. DH and I started ttc again as soon as I'd stopped bleeding. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## KandKsMama

Thank you Peach and Shmoo, my friend said something similar, that her dr. gave her the ok to ttc after her first post D & C cycle also for dating, but it was only for that reason. Though I read some where that the percentage of m/c goes up the closer you're to D & C when you conceive... however, I got similar statistics when I conceived only 4 months after a c-section and went on to have a very healthy full term baby.... just thought I would look into what everyone else had to say and your takes on it.

Shmoo, are you certain this is AF?


----------



## Peach Blossom

My specialist told me that the statistics that said you were more likely to mc soon after d&c have now been disproven. The human body is an amazing thing and the female body is designed to make babies and will return itself to optimum baby carrying condition quicker than you think. :hug:


----------



## Kota

:wohoo: :yipee:
Well after 11 days of poas, I finally got a + on my OPK!! :happydance::happydance: C'mon little eggy!!!


----------



## Chilli

Go Kota go!!!
Shmoo that sounds like exactly what I had 3 weeks ago, thought it was AF but only bled old blood for a morning??? It's all a mystery.

I am incredibly narky today, particularly with DH who is driving me round the bend but not doing anything specific - could be because I have to face my ugly sisters later today (haven't seen since MC & had 0 support - well a text from 1 and card from other who has had MC herself) or could be PMT which I always have tendency to get. I'll be so happy if it turns out to be latter!! Here's hoping something else follows soon - either AF or better????


----------



## toby2

just a quick hello from me
x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay!! Kota!! :dust:


----------



## babybuffy84

YaY Kota get to it!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Chilli

I've been working on my image ha ha
Can anyone see a ticker yet?


----------



## Chilli

Or just lots of numbers?


----------



## RobenR

Good luck Kota! Fingers crossed for you!

Peach, how are you doing these days?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello everyone,

Well I'm sat in A&E again... This time for the DH. Think he had a prostate problem of something. We went to the walk in clinic and he had a bp of 179/126... Sent to A&E immediately! 2-3 hours wait... Weird being sat here when the last time I went to A&E was 2 days before the mc. Feel a bit sad. 

I'm really trying to not let this thought in my head, but part of me is worried about DH and part of me is thinking if he's ill we might miss the egg this month. I feel like a bad person for thinking that. But I'm soooo desperate!!!

Apart from that I've had a lovely weekend. How was everyone elses weekends?


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Ladies, 

A few of you may have seen me 'about' in mis/loss support, well I've just had my 1st AF after MMC 12th March @ 12+5 and was just wondering if I'm able to join you?

:hug:


----------



## KandKsMama

Go catch that eggie Kota!!!!

Welcome to the group Baby-Cakes.... may your stay be short


----------



## dawny690

Welcome baby-cakes sorry for your loss :hugs: your more than welcome to join us hun xxx


----------



## littlehush

Just thought i would pop in and say hi :hi: 

Welcome baby-cakes xx sorry for your loss hun xxx

Peachblossom- :hugs: your not bad for thinking that, just human, like all of us! Hope your DH is ok tho xxx

Kota- good luck hun xxx

Chilli- just lots of numbers and letters hun xxx

Hello to all i have missed (sorry) xxx

Hope all are well and are busy trying for that 2010 baby :rofl:


----------



## toby2

Peach - Its not pretty but i know i would feel exactly the same!!I wouldnt advise sharing that with your poor DH though!hope he is doing ok?
:hug:For having to go back to the hospital ,its horrid but you have done it know and at least you wont have to worry about it in the future-i hate the womens parts of our hospital like you wouldnt believe!!
Hi little hush, i am on track for the smep so far!!
welcome baby cakes
hey dawny and kandk :hi:
chilli- just numbers so far i am afraid!!
kota- good luck!
hello to everyone else!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Ladies, thank you for the warm welcome. I'm after a bit of advice we've never actually really tried to get pg but after the mmc I really want to 'improve' our chances. I've heard of the smep, would you reccomend it or are there other ways I could try?

xx


----------



## littlehush

Toby- Good luck with the smep plan, hope it works hun xxx :dust:

I dont use opk's, so the smep plan wouldnt really work for me. Saying that i kinda already do the plan just without the opks...I just keep :sex: all the time :rofl:


----------



## toby2

guess you could do it with out opks if you cycle is regular?just bd every other day from about cd8 and then three in a row when you think you ov?
baby cakes i wish i could tell you how to get preg but if i knew that i wouldnt be here !!heh heh
x


----------



## KandKsMama

Me and DH just go with the flow starting around CD8 and ending on about CD18 (as my cycles were going 18 days one month, the next 33). Before my cycles were regular and our youngest was a breeze to TTC (because I almost always Oed on CD14/15) but now nothing seems to want to work. I am hoping my D & C cleaned me out and lets us get pg soon. 
Baby Cakes, did dr. do a scan after MMC to make sure there was nothing left in your uterus? I ask because sometimes it will cause you to not get pg. If he didn't I would ask him to do a scan of your uterus to make sure everything is cleared out. Don't want to have bits left over, get pg and maybe end up with an infection..... like me


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Toby2 - Good point :rofl: should think before I ask these things!

KandKsMama - I've never even thought of that, would I not show any signs now? I've just phoned dr to make appt, thank you xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

DH's bp still high... on medication now so hopefully that will help... all a bit of a mystery really. 

I found out today that my GP didn't fill in the claim forms for my erpc! I went private the day I had the scan and was told I had a mmc. I have insurance through work. I dropped off all the forms for my Dr to fill in and then today I get a letter from the insurance company saying that they haven't received the forms and I need to pay them... Its almost £1500... and I didn't even stay in over night.... Grrrr... What's made it worse is I changed Dr's last week and so my notes are in limbo probably for the next month! My new GP surgery suggested I ask the specialist who did the procedure to fill it in, but it says that it should be the GP... Annnnnnnddd... rant over... :)

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. 

Welcome Baby cakes. :hugs:


----------



## babybuffy84

Welcome baby cakes :) Sorry for your loss :hug:
Hope we all had a lovely weekend and enjoyed the weather,anyone due to test soon ??
Fingers x'd for you if your due soon.
Dawny how you getting on honey??
Peach i hope he feels better soon and your able to get to it soon :)
I have another scan tomorrrow i should be 7 weeks feel sick with worry will update you all when i get back :) Am praying that the little bean is ok but am not so sure have no reason to think anything bad but still my mind likes to go into overdrive !!!
:hugs: to everyone else hope your all doing ok
:hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I hope the scan goes well Buffy. I know how nervous you must be feeling, but try to stay calm and relaxed. Look forward to hearing your news. :hug:


----------



## toby2

hugs buffy,cant wait to hear your news
x


----------



## dawny690

Im good thanks baby buffy good luck tomorrow F'X for you xxx


----------



## ColeyB

Hi there! I'd like to join your group too, I am waiting for my 1st AF after my MMC and D&C on March 26th.


----------



## krockwell

Well ladies, a little update on me. 

I've got a Dr's appointment on Friday (24th) - so hopefully I'll find out if I'm pregnant then or not!!! :)
Going to test tomorrow, but I'm onl 13 DPO - if I even ov'd on that day... so, here's hoping!!


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome to coley and babycakes :hugs: I'm sorry for your losses.

Thinking of you today babybuffy, i hope it goes really well.

Fingers crossed for a super sticky :bfp: krockwell.

Go get that egg kota!

Things here are okay, i rang the antenatal clinic yesterday, after being told last week by a nurse in EPAU that i wouldn't get my 12 week dating scan anymore as they dated me at my 8 week emergency scan i decided to check myself. And lo and behold i am still booked in for a dating scan on Tuesday 28th April at 11.45am! So either they didn't get round to cancelling it yet, or else i still get my scan afterall :happydance: Talked about it with OH and the hospital isn't very far so we're just going to turn up and hope they don't turn me away at the last minute!

:hug: to everyone


----------



## toby2

:hi: everyone

Rebaby I would just turn up and say no one had told you if they say anything!here's hoping you get your scan
Krockwell fingers crossed for your super sticky beanxx
Hi coley, hope you wait for af is a short onex


----------



## toby2

ladies a quick question- i had my second m/c and have since had two af's when my first one had finished i got brown spotting until i ovulated, so from about day 6 to day 14 and the same thing seems to be happening again-do you think this is anything to worry about?am a bit concerned it may be a sign of something sinister but also am aware it my be related to m/c?


----------



## babybuffy84

Morning all,

Toby i really dont know i would say that its not something sinister but maybe your body just adjusting but maybe a chat with the doc might help to reassure you.
Crockwell Fingers crossed for you !!!!!
Coley welcome and sorry for your loss :hug:
Oh Rebaby i would say go for it if it hasnt been cancelled then why not go along and see but am sure if they were going to cancel it they would have done it by now and thats only a week away.:happydance:

Well i went for my scan this morning was in such a state and there on the screen was our little baby's heart beating away :cloud9: The relief was immense!!!! Everything is fine and i am measuring a week further on than i thought so they think i am 8 weeks :):happydance:
I have my 3 month scan in 2 weeks time but am so happy and i got to have some pics too have posted them on the first tri boards.
:hug:


----------



## dawny690

babybuffy84 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Toby i really dont know i would say that its not something sinister but maybe your body just adjusting but maybe a chat with the doc might help to reassure you.
> Crockwell Fingers crossed for you !!!!!
> Coley welcome and sorry for your loss :hug:
> Oh Rebaby i would say go for it if it hasnt been cancelled then why not go along and see but am sure if they were going to cancel it they would have done it by now and thats only a week away.:happydance:
> 
> Well i went for my scan this morning was in such a state and there on the screen was our little baby's heart beating away :cloud9: The relief was immense!!!! Everything is fine and i am measuring a week further on than i thought so they think i am 8 weeks :):happydance:
> I have my 3 month scan in 2 weeks time but am so happy and i got to have some pics too have posted them on the first tri boards.
> :hug:

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
So pleased for you sweetheart xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Babybuffy, phew!!! I'm so pleased for you and it's always so reaasuring to hear other peoples success stories, and 1 less week to wait.

hi Coley, sorry for your loss

Peaches - that insurance business sucks, go and give GP good trashing!
Rebaby - I would defo go and plead ignorance
Toby - can't help I'm afraid, I would talk to GP?

No news in my end of the world. DH has gone for next few weeks, although not as long as first thought. Had awful session last night where I was completely exhausted and it was the last thing I wanted, but didn't want to miss a possible chance.
Can't wait for thyroid test now, want to get to the bottom of what's happening...
Hope you're all enjoying te sun


----------



## Baby-Cakes

BabyBuffy - Fantastic news!! :happydance:
Toby2 - I would go to dr, I've had a bit similiar of brown blood for past couple of days but gone today I just assume its beacuse of mc.
Welcome ColeyB :hug:
Rebaby - I would def go xx
Krockwell - I've got my fx for you xx

Well ladies tonight let the :sex: begin! I haven't had time to get opk's so going to do the smep without them, I can usually tell when I'm ov. 
DH can't wait - I wonder why?! :rofl:


----------



## pennypoptart

Toby2 I had a short AF, 3 days, followed by brown spotting (like brown sludge sorry if TMI). Still there a bit today at CD9... so not too sure! Think my body is just getting rid of whatever shouldn't be in there! Hoping it goes away soon!!


----------



## toby2

thanks ladies-will see if it happens next cycle and if it does go to dr's then, i saw her already this week to make sure there wasnt anything else i could be doing or tests i ould be having re fertility so i dont want her to think i am a loon!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Welcome Coley. :wave: Sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Babybuffy, so glad that the scan went well! :happydance:

Rebaby I agree, go and plead ignorance... unless its the same nurse who did it last time and then plead confusion due to baby mushbrain!! Good luck :dust:

Krockwell I hope its good news for you! :dust:

Get to it Baby Cakes! Have fun!!

My DH is now feeling much better and has an appointment with the hypertension clinic tomorrow morning... thank God for parents who are doctors!! I think I'm v close to ov'ing and want to :sex: tonight, but I'm worried it might be too much stress on my DH's body! Although, don't they say exercise is good for high blood pressure?!! ;)


Anyway, less about him, more about me! I've been doing the opks at about 8pm each day, but I had pain that felt like ov pain last night and lots of ewcm this morning and all day. My DH was coming to meet me for lunch so I asked him to bring one of my tests just in case.... It was darker this afternoon than it was yesterday evening or this evening... Still negative though.... Could I have missed the LH surge testing so late in the day? All other signs are pointing to ovulation.... 

Hope everyone's week is going well so far. :hug:


----------



## krockwell

Well, another :bfn: for me...but, what can ya do. 
I'm not really expecting AF till the weekend, if not next week, so I'm still plenty early...
BUT according to FF I O'vd 13 days ago.. so, I should be able to get a + here one of these days...

Here's hoping I'll get one Soon!
:)


----------



## shmoo75

Krockwell - Sorry it was :bfn:

Toby2 - I would see if this brown spotting continues next cycle and if it does then go to your Gp

Babybuffy - So glad the scan went well:happydance::happydance:

Chilli - Sorry nothing has happend yet not long to go now and you will be at your Dr's :hugs::hugs:

Well, the :sex: started last night for me :happydance::happydance: now I just have to hope that this cycle is shorter than my 1st which was 49 days!!!


----------



## Kota

Welcome Coley and sorry for your loss. hope you get to become a team angels graduate soon. 

Rebaby - I'd def be showing up to the appointment!!! Get in all the scans you can! lol

Krockwell, sorry for the BFN, possibly still way to early though, 

Hope those approaching OV are getting busy in the bedroom!! 

I'm now in the 2ww!! :happydance: 1dpo today so give me another week and I'm sure I'll be symptom spotting like crazy.


----------



## Chilli

Kota, I know what you mean, I think I'm getting a bit paranoid about symptoms. Today i have BIG boobs with occasional twinges and more twinges in my belly - could be wind, or AF or even pg - who knows with my crazy body, certainly not me!!!

Crockwell its reassuring to hear that I'm not the only one who can't resist testing, sorry it was BFN though.

Shmoo, keep at it girl! I'm finally getting some peace as DH away so can't dtd every other night even though I want to get pg, but is a relief at least!!!

So my LO went to bed early, OH is away, and now I'm a bit boredy boredy really - might have to go and have another white magnum to fill up the evening.... so save me from myself everyone and post me something:rofl:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Well just thought I'd give you a little update on me - which is actually nothing at all! DH and I aren't really talking at the mo and :sex: is definately off the cards until one of us breaks our silence lol

Hope you are all good

xx


----------



## Chilli

What's going on here, not much it would seem... come on everyone or I'll have to eat another white choc magnum!!!


----------



## toby2

baby cakes you have 5 days to re-establish contact in time for egg!!
Chilli move away from those magnums!!!
am waiting on my +opk , am day 14 today, got +opk this time last cyle but nish today!


----------



## babybuffy84

Hey all,

Just checking in to see how you all are?? hope your all doing ok its gone very quiet on here lately.
:hug:


----------



## Kota

Hey girls, how is everyone?

Any luck on the opk yet Toby?? Chilli, you're welcome to pass one of those magnums over this way!! lol, 
3dpo today and nothing to report, I am going to try reallllly hard not to symptom spot for at least another week...... :blush: and testing day is set for May 8th... so another 15days... Thats the plan for now, I'm sure it will change 100 times between now and then though. :rofl:


----------



## Chilli

Baby buffy I agree it is very quiet, what's going on, where is everyone... I've run out of magnums now I'm afraid Kota, but the good news is OH has come home before schedule for few days so am feeling happy.
Had another BFN this morning, was sure I was, feeling hungry from moment I wake up which has been early sympton with other 2, but not to be. Could that be sympton of thyroid probs? 6 more days to go before I get results for blood tests.
If you think I'm mad testing, going by my ticker, it's all a bit of guesswork - not pure over enthusiasm. Am also doing daily OPKs just to try and work out what is going on - answer NOTHING!!:hissy:


----------



## KandKsMama

Baby Cakes, I would just to be safe, let me know what your dr. says. You may or may not show signs. 

toby, I had the same symptoms (the weird brownish spotting between periods) and it turned out to be the infection below.

I finally got some answers!!! Still waiting for the testing of the mass removed during my D & C, but got my pap results back. I have an infection (which I knew, just didn't know what kind) apparently it is called Ureaplasma urealyticum and it causes pregnancy loss, recurrent m/c and if untreated infertility. My dr. called in a prescription to take to clear it up and I have a follow up when I get back from vacation. We leave tomorrow so I wont be on much until I return in 3 weeks.
The infection can and can't show symptoms.... some of them are abdominal pain, spotting between cycles and excess CM. My understanding is that it is present in all people, but sometimes it gets to be too much and causes the issues it is causing with me. So if you have any of the symptoms and have had a m/c I'd have your gyn do a pap and test for it.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Baby buffy I agree it is very quiet, what's going on, where is everyone... I've run out of magnums now I'm afraid Kota, but the good news is OH has come home before schedule for few days so am feeling happy.
> Had another BFN this morning, was sure I was, feeling hungry from moment I wake up which has been early sympton with other 2, but not to be. Could that be sympton of thyroid probs? 6 more days to go before I get results for blood tests.
> If you think I'm mad testing, going by my ticker, it's all a bit of guesswork - not pure over enthusiasm. Am also doing daily OPKs just to try and work out what is going on - answer NOTHING!!:hissy:

If your thyroid is underactive then you won't have increased appetite hon, that's a symptom of overactive. :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kota said:


> Hey girls, how is everyone?
> 
> Any luck on the opk yet Toby?? Chilli, you're welcome to pass one of those magnums over this way!! lol,
> 3dpo today and nothing to report, I am going to try reallllly hard not to symptom spot for at least another week...... :blush: and testing day is set for May 8th... so another 15days... Thats the plan for now, I'm sure it will change 100 times between now and then though. :rofl:

Think I'm a day behind you Kota... Had a temp shift yesterday, it dropped again this morning, but all other signs point to O on Weds. FX'd :dust:


----------



## toby2

morning ladies
thanks for that kandks think i will look into it..
still waiting on my positive opk.....


----------



## Peach Blossom

Temp is low again today so think I maybe didn't O on Weds after all.... Will try and opk today and of course will continue with smep! 

Kota, I've got my fingers crossed for you!! :dust: Don't you just wish we could go in to hibernation for the TWW so that we didn't analyse every twinge!


----------



## shmoo75

Well, I am getting ready to go round my Mum & Dad's for a BBQ as, it was my Mum's birthday last Wednesday. Think I will have a :wine: or 2 :wine::wine: tonight and you never know I might even end up being a little but :drunk:! No harm this side of the 2ww and, seeing as I might have another 3wks to go before I OV I can have a few weekends where I can have a tiple or two before I have to go completly cold turkey in the 2ww. Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## krockwell

An update on me ladies... 

:witch: showed up today. So...onto 2nd cycle of Clomid.


----------



## Tink1o5

Sorry to hear that the :witch: caught you Krockwell. :hugs: Heres to hoping the second round of clomid works :)

I hope you have fun Shmoo. :) 


how is everyone else doing?


Sorry i havent been around a lot lately girls. Just trying to relax..after getting my first AF since the MC on March 20th. 
But i think i may be pregnant. I wont know for sure until monday when i can re-test. but i will let you girls know.


----------



## toby2

((((((((((krockwell)))))))))))
thats lovely news tink
i still havent ov and its really upseting me, trying not to let it but it just is, really want to just stop using opks and ignore it but then i will never know if i did or not??? :(


----------



## Tink1o5

Try to keep your head up toby :) :hugs:
Just remember that it will all be worth the trouble in the end :)


----------



## toby2

bad day i think?want to cry, 18months in two m/c and now this......know it will pass but doesnt feel like it today!thanks for hugsxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Toby, I'm in the same boat... waiting for a +ve opk and temp shift... All other signs point to Ov, but temp still down and all opks have been -ve... Its so frustrating not knowing what's going on isn't it? Stay strong hon! We'll get there :dust:

Tink that's great news! 

Sorry :witch: got you Krockwell. :hugs:


----------



## toby2

thanks peach- its freaking me out today!know i need to leave it alone as worrying isnt going to change it but i just cant today!think i need to find myself something to do!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Run the marathon?! :) Don't stress too much hon. Do you temp too?


----------



## toby2

heh heh dont think i could even ride a bike round it!went up the allotment, feel a bit better now!no i dont temp as i dont want to get to obsessed(HA HA HA HA)!


----------



## dawny690

OOOO F'X Tink can you put me back to ttc please on page one for now thanks xx


----------



## Rebaby

Big :hug: to krockwell, toby and peach :hugs:

Got my fingers crossed for you tink!


----------



## krockwell

Thanks ladies for the support.
Start clomid in 2 more days... on Wednesday, and Hubs is taking the whole week off next week, so that HOPEFULLY we can get that elusive Sticky :bfp:

*sigh*
If we even get any :sex: in... :|


----------



## shmoo75

Tink - Hun :happydance::happydance: for you getting your :bfp: D:bfp: Don't blame you from having a break from B&B sometimes it does you good

Krockwell - Sorry :witch: got you FX that round 2 of clomid works for you

Toby - So frustrating when you OV later than what you want to. I tend to OV between CD24 & CD36 now!!!! I am still forever hopeful of OV on CD15 or something more normal.

Had a lovely weekend at my parents and also got some :sex: in as well will be grabbing DH again tonight just incase my body decides to be normal:rofl::rofl:


----------



## babybuffy84

Morning all,

Sorry i havent been on have had family staying since friday,so have been busy keeping them entertained.
Oh Krockwell am sending you a ton of :hug: fingers x'd for the clomid though.
Tink will keep everything x'd for you and that this is your :bfp:
Toby am sorry your not having a great time and sending you lots of :hug:
Shmoo am glad you had a nice weekend away :)
Dawny how you getting on??
Rebaby how are you and bump doing??

I have my 3 month scan a week tomorrow,am nervous but kind of optimistic cant wait to start telling people though am getting fed up of lying now :)
Hope the rest of you are all ok xx


----------



## toby2

am off for a few days now so will catch up when i get back buffy cant wait to hear about your scan
had ewcm this am so will prob ov when i am away-typical!!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Ladies, 

I've had a hectic weekend so haven't been able to log on. Me and dh finally made up lol so managed some :sex: 

How is everyone?? 

xxx


----------



## Chilli

Hi all, well things have been a bit quiet on here so I've not checked in lately... and now you're all back (too late to save me from the magnums though!!!) Should have known it was a sugar craving as today, yes believe it or not, 10 whole weeks after MC have what can truelly be called AF!!!!! No mucking about like 3 weeks ago so I'm hoping that's it now, back to normal (like that's gonna happen!!)> not sure how we managed to miss OV as have been BD every other day - except for one occasion couple of weeks ago where just couldn't muster up the enthusiasm - OH said he felt that we should but I couldn't - damn it!!! Still keep the doctors happy eh!! 
Hope you're all well, have read everything, but have job application to get on with so will catch up later xxx to all


----------



## Tink1o5

Well i retested today... and it was a :bfn: but im 7 days late :( i dont know what to think anymore


----------



## shmoo75

Tink - Maybe go to your Dr and get a blood test done? Sorry to hear you had a BFP then a BFN this is so not fair. Sending you :hugs::hugs:

Chilli - :happydance::happydance: for :witch: finally arriving and isn't it just typical the only day you maybe needed to :sex: you didn't! Swear that happens to me too!! And good luck with the job application hun

Didn't :sex: last night as DH had a bad migraine but will grab him tonight as I have had some EWCM this morning!


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks Shmoo.. wishing you the best with the BD :) :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli congrats on :witch: Now you can start charting proper!! Hope this means your body is back on track for you hon!! :dust:

Tink, sorry that you're getting confusing results. I agree with shmoo, I'd ask the Dr for a blood test. 

My temp has stayed high for 2nd day in a row so I think I can safely say I've O'd now :happydance: Fx'd crossed for this cycle! :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Good luck Peach. My Fingers are X that you get your :bfp: now :) :happydance:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Peach Blossom & Shmoo75 - F'xd for u and lots of :dust:

Tink105 - Sorry u got :bfn: how confusing for u! Are u going to see the dr?

Chilli - Congrats on getting :witch: (just this once)

Babybuffy84 - Can't wait to hear about your scan - P.S I would of told everyone by now so well done lol

Well not much is happening with me, only managed to dtd twice over the weekend so not sure this will be my month dh is on nights til weds but u never know! 

:hug: to everyone


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry about the :bfn: tink, i agree with the other ladies, maybe a trip to the docs to see what is going on? I still have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Thanks for thinking of me buffy, we had our dating scan this morning. Parking was so bloody horrendous at the hospital though and i was only in there 5 minutes so OH ended up missing out :cry:

Got some lovely pics though (posted in the november sparklers scan gallery over in 1st tri if anyone wants a peek!) and everything is looking really fantastic.

Heart still beating strong, growing like crazy (it's head is now the size it's whole head and body length was last time!!!) and all arms and legs present and correct and liqour volume okay! :happydance:

No more scans for us now until 20 weeks but it's okay...after each scan i have felt a little better, a little more relaxed and a little more excited and i think we'll be ready to announce to the whole world pretty soon :happydance:

Already can't wait to meet him/her.

Thanks for all the support ladies, it has meant so much and i am hoping and praying you'll all be joining us over on the pregnancy forums asap!

:hug:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh rebaby am glad it went well went over to nov sparklers to have a look at your pic but cant see it on your post unless its at the beginning somewhere??


----------



## RobenR

Rebaby and Babybuffy I'm so glad things are going well.

Sorry about the BFN Tink! I'm keeping a good thought for you!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rebaby that's great news! Good luck with everything. :dust:


----------



## Tink1o5

thanks for the support girls.. im going to wait another week or so.. and see if AF or :bfp: shows up. if not im going to go to the docs


----------



## krockwell

Starting my 2nd round of Clomid tomorrow!!! :)
Super exciiiiiiiited!!! :D


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck Krockwell!! :dust:


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi Everyone

I've got my fx'd for you to all get your :bfp: soon so we can all be team angels graduates together.
Good luck Krockwell :dust:
Tink105 I hope your bfn was a blip and :witch: stays away

xx


----------



## toby2

am back!still havnt ov yet though!!! am just going to keep bd everyother day, thought i was going to as though i had ewcm but now i just dont know!
xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Well i just got up to go to the Rest Room... and there she was. The :witch: got me .. better luck next cycle..


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Tink - I'm sorry hun, aren't are bodies cruel! :hug:

Toby2 - I'm so confused don't know if I've actually ovulated or not - thought I could do it without opk but guess not.

Krockwell - Good luck xx


----------



## toby2

baby cakes i cant do it with opks so would have no hope without!!!have just noticed our little boys were born same month and year...
((((((((tink)))))))))) horrible thing to happenxx


----------



## RobenR

I'm sorry she got you Tink! Here's hoping for success next month!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry :witch: got you Tink :hugs: Hope its the last visit she makes. xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks ladies. im ok with it though. Seeing as i was about to go to the docs to make sure everything was ok. At least now i know theres nothing wrong. :)


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh tink im sory she got you evil b':witch:
Good Luck Crockwell sending lots of sticky dust your way :dust::dust::dust:

I had a lovely day yesterday it was my birthday and i got spoilt rotten by my OH he bought me lots of lovely maternity clothes and lots of other bits and bobs fingers crossed that it was my last birthday just the 2 off us!!!
Have got a lovely huge colin the caterpillar cake too eat now too lots of scrummy chocolate :)
Am counting down now my scan is on tuesday morning am starting to get nervous again now but am sure i will be like that after every scan!! But my the first one off the day at 8.40am so at least i will be getting it over and done with so to speak.
Hope everyone else is doing ok am sending you all lots off :dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:and hoping this will be your month xx
:hug:


----------



## Rebaby

I'm sorry the :witch: got you tink. I am glad it means everything is ok for you though so no trip to the docs needed and hopefully this will be her last visit for a while.

Glad you had a super birthday buffy :happydance: Not long now until tuesday, i am sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Sorry to hear that Tink, next month for us then?!!!
Although OH away when due to OV which is actually my birthday so may be even longer for me, might be able to stock up over weekend when he's back and hope they survive til OV day on Tues... what do you think?
How did so much time pass already?
Hope you're all well, I've been dropping in but not really catching up properly. Rebaby - you must be counting the mins, I know I would be!


----------



## Chilli

By the way my ticker's all mucked up so just ignore it til I work out how to correct it!!!


----------



## Chilli

Bit like my body really!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli. You'll get there!! :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Had a bit of a set back today. Found out my cousin is pregnant. She is due around the same time as I would have been. Apparently she told everyone at Easter, but no one wanted to tell me. I thought I was ok with this kind of thing now, but I burst in to tears as soon as I was told. Its really affected me. I don't know why so much.. plenty of ladies on here announce their bfp's and I'm truly happy for them and don't feel sad. I am happy for my cousin, but it makes me sad too... maybe I'm just so envious. Its my birthday tomorrow (big 3-0) and we're having a family picnic on Sunday. She's going to be there and I want her there, I just don't know how I'm going to react when I see her. I'm worried I'm go to pieces which I really don't want to do. 

Is 4dpo too early to poas?! :rofl:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Peach - know how you feel! - DH 2 cousins are pregnant we were all due at the same time :cry: I guess we're not jealous of the ladies on here as generally we don't have to see them, yet family members makes it 'real'

xx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Peach im so sorry xx Fingers crossed you get your BFP this month 
:hug:


----------



## toby2

ok, so have been lurking in the ov gallery and have decided that maybe i did ov after all?am considering posting my poas collection up there to get a general veiw:rofl:


----------



## Rebaby

Oh i think it's prefectly understandable the way you're feeling peach :hugs: After my miscarriage i actually felt funny about even seeing pregnant ladies in the street i didn't know...it was a horrible feeling because it wasn't just jealousy it was this deep sadness and horrible fear that maybe i would never get that and there wasn't anything i could do to control it, i just hid away from everyone as much as possible.

I think if it had been someone i knew and was related to i would have found it much harder. Hopefully she'll understand, maybe not exactly how you're feeling but realise it is hard for you, and i hope you birthday picnic goes well and it doesn't spoil the day for you :hugs:

You're right Chilli, i am on constant countdown...i update people every day (now we're 11 and TWO days! Hehe) I am almost at the magical 12 week mark now, got my midwife booking in appointment at 12+1 so got my sights set on that. I know things can go wrong at any stage, i do, but with each passing day i feel a little better.

Big :hug: to everyone.


----------



## babybuffy84

Morning girls,

Rebaby its flying by now :)
And peach its totally understandable i went on holiday a few weeks after we lost the baby went to center parcs and kind of went hoping that i would find the old me,i had been avoiding going out i didnt want to see people doing normal things it made me angry like why dont they know about my pain and what im going through.
The week was awful at first there were babies everywhere tiny newborns,every morning we would see this family walk past there were the mum and dad both sets of grandparents and this tiny baby in its pram and it killed me every day to see them,because i wanted that to be me.As it got closer to the end of the week i found it easier to see the babies and thought no it will happen to me,it was v.v hard but it kind of made me face up to the very thing i had been trying to avoid.
I know its hard but maybe it wont be as bad as you think and maybe in some way you will get comfort from it.
:hug:


----------



## toby2

peach am really sorry i didnt reply to your poat when i posted mine-was a bit on one with it all i think?must be really tough for you((((((((()))))))))))))
I have had two people at work this week ask me if i am pregnant because i looked so happy....crushing:(


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh toby im sorry :( Did you post your pics of your opks up???


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thank you everyone for offering your words of support. I think I just thought I was 'over things' more than I am. 

I've just come back from an amazing 2 days away. It was my 30th birthday and my DH took me to a hotel spa in the Cotswolds. We have relaxed, sat in the hot tub, sauna'd, steamed, swum and had a massage AND a 55 min facial! We ate shed loads of food and had a bottle of champagne... Hang on have I just listed the things one shouldn't do in the TWW?!! :) It was lovely and relaxing and just what we both needed. I feel ready to deal and cope with tomorrow and am determined to enjoy myself!

Been having some sharp pains in my lower abdomen. Hoping that coupled with a temp dip yesterday is a good sign... fx'd anyway!

Hope everyone is having a lovely bank holiday weekend. 

Thank you again for all your support. :hug: :hug:


----------



## dawny690

Sounds lovely hun maybe you just did the perfect thing relaxed and made you the perfect home for a sticky bean for the next 9mths :) :hugs: xxxx


----------



## toby2

morning:)
so yesterday i got a positive opk in the morn, a negitive one in the evening and then a positive one this morning....think i am going to just stop doing them as they are driving me crazy and putting all sorts of thoughts in my head about pcos and things...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Toby, sorry you're getting confusing messages from those opks... I never got a +ve on my opks even though looking at my chart I've definitely o'd... I think they're just not for some of us! Also with mine the line got darker in the afternoon and lighter in the evening... :hug: :hug:


----------



## toby2

think its just bothering me cause the very same ones seemed so straight forward last month-have used them from time to time and have always pin pointed o with no probs....makes me laugh that i am putting this much thought into chasing this big o, it isnt the same big o they write all the books about hehehheh!


----------



## Kota

Hey ladies, I've been a bit slack lately and not replying to this thread, I promise I've been reading it and keeping up with everyone though. 

Toby - sorry to hear you're having issues wiht the OPK's, I have heard they can be pointless for some people, maybe you're one of them?? (not that thats helpful I know!) Just have to try and get in lots of BD'ing to make sure you catch the eggy and rely on temp shift for actual ovualation. 

All's well here, I'm 12dpo today and tested yesterday to get a lovely big fat evap!! Trying to hold out now until at least wed. Am bloody tired all the time and have been for the last week, boobs have started to get very tender and heavy today and feeling bloated this evening, hoping the temp dip I had a couple of days ago was implantation and lil Oompa is in there getting ready to give me a dark double line when I test again!!

Hugs to you all.


----------



## Chilli

Oh Kota that does sound exciting!
Toby, I didn't have any positive OPKs last month, but am assured by doc that must have ovulated so... who knows!! I'm fairly sure I had obvious CM so will look for that this month.
For those I haven't told (can't remember if I posted or not) all my tests for thyroid, diabetes & hormones that doc did as AF didn't return after D&C for 10 weeks, came back ok, so following AF last week am thinking will hopefully return to my normal cycle now which means OV on my birthday!!! :happydance:But OH away that day... :hissy:
however have just managed to get day off work so am thinking birthday BD!!! :happydance:over lunch and inbetween long drive - what do you reckon? Is it worth 5 hours driving? Or should I just rely on good survival of his swimmers from Sunday til Tues?


----------



## toby2

morning ladies-still getting +opks, having waited so long they are now here to stay!!hehe heh ah well will use my last one to day and then who knows?have no clue what cycle is doing but am not stressing quite so much now!
hope you all have a good bank holiday
x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Perhaps you'll have twins Toby! Or Triplets! :rofl: Glad you're not getting too stressed. :hugs:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Toby ???? Opk's I never understand them !!!
Peach How did your get together go?? was it ok?? hope it wasnt to bad for you xx
Kota Fingers crossed for you :)
Chilli i would say defo birthday BD but i would say the swimmers would last that long :)
Dawny How you getting on?? Hope your ok

I have my 3 month scan tomorrow and feel sick with worry even though i know thngs are different this time but my last pregnancy it was at my 3 month scan that i found out about my blighted ovum!! Please keep everything crossed for me am just so glad it so early in the morning so i dont have to sit and stress all day.
Hope your all having a nice bank holiday weekend :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Buffy, I can imagine how terrifying it must be for you, but I'm sure that everything will be ok. :dust: and luck to you! xx

My get together went fine. It was so chaotic that I really didn't have time to fixate on my cousin. Thankfully she wore baggy clothes so didn't look pregnant which made it easier to cope with. So another hurdle conquered. Had an amazing birthday weekend all in all and feel completely spoilt and pampered!


----------



## Kota

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Babybuffy!! Looking forward to seeing the pics and hearing little bubs is going along great!!

Yay for having a lovely weekend Peach!!

13dpo today for me and a nasty evap on the test this morning, I am not wasting anymore money on sainsburys own brand, do not like them at all...


----------



## Chilli

Oooh baby buffy, how exciting, I'm sure everything will be fine but completely understand how you must be feeling. I feel sick at the idea of ever having another scan and I'm not even pg yet. Come on bubba buffy, show your Mum and Dad a few good kicks and twirls!!!! Let us know how wonderfuly it went when you can. Fingers x'd!

They say 3 days for swimmers to survive don't they? But reckon I'm gonna make the journey anyway just in case OV happens later, really don't want to miss the boat!


----------



## dawny690

Good luck tomorrow babybuffy sure everything will be fine :hugs: im doing so so thanks hun could be better but im too busy to worry about it xxxx


----------



## chella

Hi Ya

Is there room for me, had mc 12th march and would luv to be part of a group and fit in somewhere xx


----------



## dawny690

chella said:


> Hi Ya
> 
> Is there room for me, had mc 12th march and would luv to be part of a group and fit in somewhere xx

Of course there is hun welcome to team angels and sorry for your loss :hugs: xxxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh thanks girls for all the well wishes will be sure to update you all tomorrow :)
Peach am glad it was ok and it wasnt to hard for you and am glad you had a nice pampered weekend :)
Kota are you sure it was an evap i got my BFP on sainsburys tests before are you going to try another brand just to be sure its not a BFP?? Fingers crossed for you 
Dawny am thinking of you xxxx
Chella welcome to team angels an sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Kota

Chella - welcome to Team Angels, hope you find some comfort here and sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Babybuffy - yeah, I'm pretty sure, it came up within 10mins, but at the very end of the time limit, and when I pulled the test apart it was def grey rather then coloured,. I've got some FRER's that I'll test with Wed if temp is still high so we'll see then. 


I've just realised that today is 12wks since I mc. and that I would have been 17wks pregnant by now. Haven't really thought about it in terms of 'wks' for a while so its knocked me about a bit.... finding out baby's gender, feeling movements, stroking bumps... I should be doing all those things... :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Kota :hugs: Its hard isn't it.... I should be 20 weeks today... Hopefully you'll be stroking that bump soon. :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Peach Blossom said:


> Oh Kota :hugs: Its hard isn't it.... I should be 20 weeks today... Hopefully you'll be stroking that bump soon. :hugs:

I've tried not to think about it, last time I did was around the 12wk mark, can't believe how quickly it seems to be going... 
thanks though hun, and hoping you'll have yours soon too! :hugs:


----------



## chella

Hi Everyone 
Thanks for having me 'lol' 

Passed few days everywhere i go i have been reminded that i should hav a bump around now; But hopefully soon we will hav our bumps,

Can anyone tell me if my tickers are showing up on my post ?? thank u xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Chella. Welcome to team angels. Sorry for your loss. :hugs: Your tickers don't seem to be showing...


----------



## Chilli

Hi Chella, nice to hear from you again. :hugs:
My tickers don't show either, I made a thread in B&B help and someone explained how to do it but never really got it!! The one I have is all out of sync - but it looks pretty!??!!:blush:

Kota - I have a friend due a week after me who I see every week, and I always look at her bump and think "that should've been me at 12 weeks, 16 weeks, 20 weeks (just gone) I try not to dwell on it but it still comes up and bites me on the bum when I'm alone!:cry:
I'm trying to look forward amd think it will be me soon


----------



## chella

Hi Chilli hows u ?

Hi Peachblossom do u know how i can get my tickers up lol im so useless at these things x


----------



## Peach Blossom

If you go to edit your signature and click on the symbol that looks like a world with a paper clip and enter the url in to that I think that will do it... Hope that works! :hugs:


----------



## babybuffy84

Afternoon all,

Just wanted to update you that my scan went great and dont need to be seen now until the 20 week scan :).Thank god have never been so worried.
Hope your all well xx


----------



## aflight84

YAY so glad all is well! Do you have a piccy????
x x x


----------



## Chilli

yay baby buffy, that's great news!!! Well done


----------



## toby2

hurrah!what a releif for youxx


----------



## babybuffy84

I do have a pic have posted it on first tri on a post about my scan :) thanks for the well wishes :) i wont post it on here as i wouldnt want to upset anyone :)


----------



## Kota

Great news Babybuffy. will head over and have a look at your pic now!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news Buffy! Glad it all went well. :hug:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Great news BabyBuffy xxx


----------



## chella

All the best baby buffy xxx


----------



## Chilli

OMG!!! I've bucked the trend, no baby but have managed to sell my house and buy a new one this week!!??? Scary, detached & derilict - now all I need is to fall with twins!!?? Looks like I'll be living in a tent over Summer in the back garden - madness


----------



## Kota

So thought I'd poa OPK stick as don't want to waste the FRER on late night wee.... and this was the result. (see below) I'm 15dpo today, if temp stays high in the morning I think after this pretty much positive, I'm goig to have to test properly!
 



Attached Files:







042.jpg
File size: 115.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## toby2

looks exciting kota!
Sounds very exciting chilli!!my docter advised me to get myself in a position where pregnancy is impossible and i would get preg straight away-think you have ticked that box!!hehheh!


----------



## Chilli

Kota, no doubt about it I would say! Yipee, another graduate!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! Kota that looks very positive to me! :happydance:!

Well done Chilli for selling your house! Now go get those twins! :) xx

Not sure what's going on with me... I've been spotting for 3 days... This is how last pg started, but also how my cycles with AF start to end... Oh who knows!

Hope everyone is having a good week. 

xxx


----------



## Kota

This mornings FRER using 2mu. at 16dpo I'm not convinced its gonna stick, the line is still so light.....
 



Attached Files:







hpt 7may 004.jpg
File size: 86.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Peach Blossom

:dust: to you Kota! Here's hoping for you. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Kota, could've just been wrong time of day? When I was pg sucessfully I did test at 16dpo and was negative, did next morning, very positive. I'm keeping my fingers x'd for you!

I had a horrible moment this morning as dropped DD off at Nursery when owner said how we must be getting ready for little brother or sister... they thought I was still pg! :cry:I burst into tears and had to leave. IT's really upset me. The only reason they knew was because my DD had put her hand on my tummy at about 4 weeks and said "shhh baby sleeping" before we even knew and I had had a chat to them about how sensitive she was - didn't think to bloody tell them LO had gone, I honestly didn't think they would remember! I really hope they haven't been talking to her too much about imminent (non) arrival!!:hissy:


----------



## chella

So sorry that happened Chilli today things like that jus set u off, hope ur day gets better , And kota i am thinkin of u and hope that u get a bfp very soon!!! Im due my AF on the 10th , but think its goin to come sooner as wiped this morning soz (tmi) coming and i had a lil string of clear watever it was :rofl: with 3 lil tinest dots of brown it , believe me if i hadnt been so into investigatin wid paranoria that :witch: is comin then i woukdnt of noticed it , but i cant think what else it could have been, Previous pregnancy i had was very very odd i fell in Jan after comin of the pill same mth , then went on to hav a period in feb (still preg) but wasnt aware until i kept havin on/off bleeding which was then said to do a test and was coming upto 6wks pregnant sadly my lil ronnie didnt stick and left to play with the angels at 8 wks.

But has opened my eyes as women can go onto hav periods every mth and be pregnant so sometimes our body can play games with us ???

Good luck to every one testing this mth xxx


----------



## chella

As u can see my tickers are still not workin so goin to remove them as its grrrrrrr lol me x


----------



## bklove

wow, I think I would like to join you guys. Sort of stumbled upon the group, but I have m/c 3x's and i'm being treated for an ectopic. I'm not at the point of ttc yet, but would like to tag along as I do plan to be up and running again soon!


----------



## chella

bklove said:


> wow, I think I would like to join you guys. Sort of stumbled upon the group, but I have m/c 3x's and i'm being treated for an ectopic. I'm not at the point of ttc yet, but would like to tag along as I do plan to be up and running again soon!

Hey Ya

Welcome , think i remember seeing your name on mc forum x


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Welcome bklove may your stay be a short one! x

Hi Girls, I haven't been posting much lately (haven't really had much to say - for once! lol) I'm in the 2ww and hating it, really not feeling positive at all and had such a pants week (DS had chicken pox, work being like a maternity ward and me & DH arguing alot at the mo) I'm off for a girly weekend to Newquay so will hopefully come back a bit re freshed and less stressed. Sorry for the rant xx

:hug: to all


----------



## Chilli

Welcome bklove
Baby-cakes, sounds a bit rough for you, but weekend in Newquay sounds great so enjoy!!! Hope you get some great weather!


----------



## Kota

Chilli - it was taken with 2mu at 5.30 this morning, but fmu was only at 4.30 so i'm hoping it just wasn't long enough to build up enough hormone again between the two times. The line is actually darker IRL then on the photo, arms distance, easily seen, no squinting required. Here is a photo taken in natural light this afternoon.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 77.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Chilli

Yep looks good to me Kota!


----------



## babybuffy84

Congrats Kota!!!!!!! Thats how mine looked mine took quite a few days to get dark !!!


----------



## Kota

Thanks babybuffy, well I've got 3 FRER's left so will be testing tomorrow, sunday and Tuesday, if all is still well then, I'm going to break out the magic digi! :happydance:


----------



## bklove

Kota's having a baby!!! I was excited to read your posts, good stuff.


----------



## Kota

Tested again this morning with FMU and its def darker, temp shot up again too, so far, so good.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Kota that's soooo exciting!! YAY :happydance:!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

My temp went down this am.... that coupled with spotting for the last 4 days I think probably means :witch: is on her way :cry: Surely something is wrong that I start spotting so soon after ovulation though... may post the question on the long term section... Do I class as long term ttc now that its been 18 months?


----------



## Kota

From what I gather, anything over 12months is considered long term. Sorry to hear about your spotting and temp drop. :hugs: hopefully the girls in lttc may have some answers.


----------



## Rebaby

I'm sorry peach :hugs: I would definitely have a look in LTTC and see if anyone there can help.

I can absolutely definitely see the line kota, and i am just notoriously rubbish at being able to line spot anything other than a definite :bfp: so i think it's looking good for you this month :happydance: Got my fingers and toes crossed!

Welcome to bklove, i'm sorry for your losses :hugs:

I am trying to wean myself off this thread, as i feel like if it was the other way round i might find it hard to have me lingering around especially as i get ready to enter 2nd trimester...but rest assured i won't go far and i'll still be checking in on you all.

I really hope to see you all over in the pregnancy forums soon ladies.

:hug:


----------



## Nicki2202

Sorry girls I havent posted in here in a while, I've not really had much to say. Its nice popping back in and seeing some have good news. I didnt try this month as i'm off on holiday to Turkey next week and I had injections a few weeks back I also needed x-rays at the dentist so I decided i'd rather wait until all that was out my system. Well my cycle seems to be regular again after mc and i'm due to ov whilst i'm on holiday so you never know I might bring a nice little surprise back from my holiday.


----------



## bklove

Peach Blossom, it could be signs of the witch which sucks, but who knows maybe she won't come. I've heard after a year and also 2 years is considered lttc. I joined the group even though it hasn't been a year, but things have been so crazy. I just buzz around to see what pops up that may relate and sometimes post questions. Definitly supportive group. 
Rebaby, I think its cool if you still stop by, I guess you're like a graduate of the group now:) So that would make you Team Angels Alumni!:) and advice is always appreciated. 
Kota, Glad things are on the up and up. 

And then there's me- I'm still working through the ectopic but the numbers have dropped tremendously so i'm hoping to get the AF in a week or two. I have some new discharge today, so not sure what thats about. I do bloods tomorrow and i'm hoping that puts me at or close to 0 which would mean the witch is next for sure....which is actually exciting.


----------



## bklove

Tink105 can I be placed on the 1st pg as WTT. Also Tink or anyone else can I have the link for the Team Angels sign. Thanks.


----------



## MissingBubs

Hi ladies. It's been a while. Just thought I'd drop by and see how all you lovely ladiesare doing. Going to try and read back the thousands of posts that I've missed. X


----------



## chella

Kota said:


> Chilli - it was taken with 2mu at 5.30 this morning, but fmu was only at 4.30 so i'm hoping it just wasn't long enough to build up enough hormone again between the two times. The line is actually darker IRL then on the photo, arms distance, easily seen, no squinting required. Here is a photo taken in natural light this afternoon.

Congratulations , wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## dawny690

Congrats Kota hun defo :bfp: well done now oomppa can be ultra sticky xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Kota - :happydance::happydance: for :bfp: roll on 26/05 for your early scan here's some sticky :dust::dust::dust: for you hun

I think I might be due a visit from :witch: on 17/05 next Sunday but, I wont change my ticker as, i am not 100% sure. Will test on CD28 which is Thursday 14/05


----------



## Chilli

shmoo you never know hun - fingers x'd!!

I had my first ever +OPK yesterday so am hounding DH like crazed women this weekend. He has to go away for week on Monday, I'd love to know if you all think it's worth my while driving 3 hours there and another 3 back on Tues to liase with him or will that be too late anyway???


----------



## Peach Blossom

Keep an eye on your temp Chilli. If it goes up then there's probably no point on driving 6 hours!! Crazy lady, I love your commitment!! :hugs:


----------



## Kota

I agree with Peach, watch your temp, if you got a +opk today, you'll prob OV monday anyway, so if you can get lots of BD'ing in this weekend, and then a session before he leaves Monday morning, I think you would be covered! Good luck!


----------



## chella

Hi Guys so nice seeing :bfp: im dreading tomoz as the :witch: is due, 

Had a lil bot of a low mornin as my friend who is due few before me found out shes havina boy and well as u can imagine i :cry: but felt better after that, just brought back memories of my lil one we lost and how we would be coming up to the date of finding out what sex it was? But i am goin to mrs positive today and if its not my month this time then theres always the next lol 

Have a lovely weekend guys and good luck to May testers xxx:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Chella - :hugs: to you hun I know how you feel. I am liking your new found PMA though in the if its not this cycle try again for next

Chilli - I agree keep an eye on your temp and just get it today, tomorrow and monday morning and fx it will be enough


----------



## Chilli

Turns out Oh is off tomorrow night, so no chance Monday, but just did OPK which is much fienter than yesterday so will keep close eye on temps and hope shifts by tues am, then don't have to drive all that way. I know Peaches, it's crazy comittment, but as a Teacher, if I don't strike gold soon the timing goes all wrong - and I just want my baby!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I say go go go!! :) Fingers x'd for you hon. :dust:


----------



## kermie219

Hi ladies! I was wondering if you have room for 1 more?? I am 28 and have been with my dh for 1 year married for 2 months. We miscarried our first child at the end of March and are now actively ttc again. It's such an exciting and scary thing to do, I think it would be nice to have people that understand what it's like right about now:) I'm currently 4dpo so.....I guess it's the waiting game now. Anyway hope to talk to you all soon thanks!


----------



## dawny690

kermie219 said:


> Hi ladies! I was wondering if you have room for 1 more?? I am 28 and have been with my dh for 1 year married for 2 months. We miscarried our first child at the end of March and are now actively ttc again. It's such an exciting and scary thing to do, I think it would be nice to have people that understand what it's like right about now:) I'm currently 4dpo so.....I guess it's the waiting game now. Anyway hope to talk to you all soon thanks!

Always room for more hun just sorry you find yourself having to suffer a mc :hugs: sorry for your loss and good luck this month xxx


----------



## kermie219

Thanks Dawny and good luck to you to:hugs: I'm doing ok with everything at the moment:) that could change though lol. Finding the whole ttc thing a bit consuming but I am sure I will mellow out with time!


----------



## chella

Hi Kermie219, welcome and all the best trying, hows things goin ? x


----------



## Kota

Welcome to the group Kermie and sorry for your loss. :hugs: The ladies on here are fantastic and all know what you're going through. Hope you get your sticky BFP very soon.


----------



## Kota

Tink can you please update the front page to 'got BFP 7th May' thankyou


----------



## kermie219

HI Chella and thank you Kota congratulations by the way that is wonderful news!!:happydance: I'm doing great the weather is crap today...hmmmmm telling work I can't help today and my mopther in law I can't cook and napping all day sounds like a plan to me...sigh wishful thinking:) I'm so tired today BOO How are you doing?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Welcome Kermie. Sorry for your loss :hugs:

My temp stayed low today... did a IC with fmu and it was -ve, so I think barring a miracle I'm out this month. :cry: I really thought we'd done it this cycle... Going to try B6 and progesterone cream to see if I can stop the spotting starting so early in my luteal phase next cycle. I hope the one is our lucky one... Have always said I didn't want to be heavily pregnant over the summer anyway!


----------



## littlehush

Hi girls..just wanted to say that i got a....:bfp: today! Praying that beany sticks xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congratulations Littlehush!! Fingers crossed for you hon... :dust:


----------



## littlehush

Thanks hun xx cant really believe it! just going to have to take it one day at a time. 
8th time lucky i hope :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I really hope so Littlehush. :hugs: xxx


----------



## dawny690

OMG Michelle congrats huni so pleased for you stick baby stick :dust: xxxxxx


----------



## littlehush

Thanks dawny
Im on :cloud9: but very nervous xxx


----------



## pennypoptart

Hey ladies... I haven't been on here for AGES sorry! I took on the job of May testers list administrator, and it has left me with little time for anything else!

First and foremost... CONGRATS KOTA!! BTW, can you message me and let me know your experiences of acupuncture- I am thinking of trying it this month.

Second, Peach Blossom, I'm not far behind you at the moment! Got -ve's on ic's as well, am 12dpo (my longest ever without :witch:). Think B6 is pulling my LP out which is good... but just want to get onto a new cycle!

Found out yesterday that a friend of mine is now 6 weeks pregnant. Am really pleased for her, but gutted for us at the same time! Had a wee cry, and felt guilty for being selfish. It was a one shot wonder for them... why is it never like that for me?!? 

Anyways, hi everyone, sorry for being crap! x

P.S. Sorry littlehush just read this page... oops... congrats for you too sweets!!!


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> Thanks dawny
> Im on :cloud9: but very nervous xxx

I know you are hun, I really hope this is going to be sticky for you xxxx


----------



## chella

Congrats littlehush , all the best xx


----------



## Kota

Littlehush - Thats fantastic hun! I'm sending you all the sticky :dust: in the world and thinking lots of good sticky thoughts for you. Once you're feeling a bit more confident come and join us in the Jan Due thread in 1st tri or Preg buddies!! :hugs:

Pennypoptart - not a problem, will get a PM to you re the accupuncture asap!


----------



## littlehush

Kota said:


> Littlehush - Thats fantastic hun! I'm sending you all the sticky :dust: in the world and thinking lots of good sticky thoughts for you. Once you're feeling a bit more confident come and join us in the Jan Due thread in 1st tri or Preg buddies!! :hugs:
> 
> Pennypoptart - not a problem, will get a PM to you re the accupuncture asap!

Thanks hun xxx
Already joined, as you prob know by now :rofl: Might be getting ahead of my self but i see no harm xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Littlehush - wow hun huge congrats to you and, sending all the sticky baby :dust: to you

Kermie - Hi hun and welcome to the gang and, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Penny - you are forgiven hun welcome back

Chilli - you go get him tiger:rofl::rofl: the drive will hopefully be well worth it hun :dust: & :hugs: to you

My new symptom is really spotty (.)(.)'s!!!!!!! so attractive.......not!!!:rofl: It is either OV, AF or, pg related! With my silly body I have no idea which one it is!!!


----------



## babybuffy84

Yeah Little Hush congrats :)!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Chilli

Wow Little Hush, that's great! Everything crossed for you hun!!!
Welcome back Penny, I have been doing accupuncture after Peaches recommended it if you want any more feedback!
Shmoo - thanks hun, I don't know what to do really, am thinking fertile period will have passed by Tuesday and really don't want to spend my birthday driving on the motorway for 6 hours, but REALLY don't want to miss this month!!?? I know what you mean about mad bodies, although I think my is finally doing what it should be, it's about bloomin time and nothing surprises me anymore.

Here's a nightmare - I've lost my memory stick - with ALL my work on it!! AM really hopinmg it'll turn up at work tomorrow but if not.... never used to loose thinkgs before MC but is quite common now, it's like I'm permanently distracted


----------



## dawny690

Girls can you have a look at this post for me pleaseeeeeeeeeee https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/131663-do-you-reckons-going.html


----------



## Chilli

What's going on, no-one is posting here?

I have very tender boobs, but still no BBT rise??!! Will have to see what the morning brings before I decide: to drive or not to drive??!!


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Well I had my gynea appointment on Friday and he discharged me. He could clearly see i'm ovulating but with irregular cycles my blood tests were as good as useless so no IVF for me! After the arguement with the last gynea who refused to accept i was ovulating regardless of having a pictures of one of the twins on his desk i was expecting a complete nightmare. 
But on a positive note my BFP is just around the corner!


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies! I'm still waiting for someone to send me the Team Angels link so I can add it to my signature! Otherwise, I'm cool, my numbers dropped a bit, almost 50% from the last test, but still not down to zero which I was really hoping for, ready to get back to business! 

Kermiez19- Welcome, even under these circumstances, :hugs: and it can be time consuming ttc, but I guess it depends on how insane this thing makes you, lol. 

Little Hush- CONGRATULATIONS!!! that is great to hear and I like you said 1 day at a time, but enjoy every day and I do hope this is it for you. 

Pennypoptart- B6 has been known to help with the LP, so that could be whats extending things. And as the friend who just got pregnant, ditto! That just happened to me with my bestfriend, and it wasn't exactly planned and bam! just like that. I was a bit bitter to, still happy for my friend though, just wish it could've been meeeeeee! :) 

Aflight84- So its just back to TTC now for you?


----------



## shmoo75

Dawny - Oh hun I so hope it is good news for you but, as we all know EPS mimic AF symptoms and some cold/flu like symptoms too. So hard not to get your hopes up when we want this sooooooooooo much it hurts our hearts when :witch: arrives. I'd tell you not to get your hopes up but, you will do as, we all do every cycle!

Chilli - Oh hun fx what ever you decide to do it is right. I would be very tempted to drive all that way just incase. Your OH might think you are mad doing it but, I bet he will enjoy the :sex: all the same coz he is man after all :rofl:

I felt sick on the way home tonight and, had when I was drinking the water from the water cooler at work it tasted yuck and made me feel :sick: but, the girl I sit next too said, it tasted funny to her too and, I know there is no way she could be preggers so, who knows!!! Still confused oh well we will carry on until I find out one way or the other I suppose!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Aflight - That is great news hun :happydance::happydance: for being given the all clear and now you get :sex: again. Stupid other gyne fancy saying you don't OV when he had pics of your twins in front of him :grr::gun: that is what I would of done to that stupid man


----------



## Peach Blossom

So I went to Holland and Barrett during my lunch break today and stocked up on Agnus Castus and B-50 complex. I'm hoping that those plus the progesterone cream I've ordered will help to lengthen my luteal phase and regulate my hormones thus giving me my :bfp:

Hope the week has started well for everyone. :hug:


----------



## bklove

Peach Blossom I see you've stocked up! Hope it works in your favor. Have you read up on the over the counter progesterone cream? I'm not sure how safe it is/beneficial...I read up on it a while ago, but I don't recall though, just want to make sure you are safe.


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for the help everyone. I'll see what happens in morning. I'm hoping for a BIG temp shift, lets hope LO doesn't wake up early & spoil the pattern... let you know tomorrow...


----------



## Peach Blossom

bklove said:


> Peach Blossom I see you've stocked up! Hope it works in your favor. Have you read up on the over the counter progesterone cream? I'm not sure how safe it is/beneficial...I read up on it a while ago, but I don't recall though, just want to make sure you are safe.

Hey, thanks for the concern bklove... I read up on it and it should be ok. I think the worst that can happen is nothing... I'll let you know if I start growing a third breast or something though! :rofl: xx


----------



## toby2

hey angel ladies-am back from hols!
have convinced myself i am preg for no reason at all hich means i will be in for a big fall at the end of month!think i a 7dpo so still have 7 days to wait to test.....


----------



## dawny690

toby2 said:


> hey angel ladies-am back from hols!
> have convinced myself i am preg for no reason at all hich means i will be in for a big fall at the end of month!think i a 7dpo so still have 7 days to wait to test.....

Same here hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chilli

Well I had big jump in temp today so am assuming have OV'd on Sunday and spared myself the journey today! My boobs are very sore today - am I sympton spottinf already!!!??
So, Kota & Dawny we'll all be testing the same week - here's hoping all of us get BFPs!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Chilli said:


> Well I had big jump in temp today so am assuming have OV'd on Sunday and spared myself the journey today! My boobs are very sore today - am I sympton spottinf already!!!??
> So, Kota & Dawny we'll all be testing the same week - here's hoping all of us get BFPs!!!!

You mean Toby, you and me hun Kota has her :bfp: mind you wouldnt surprise me if she was still poas though :rofl: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

My temp rose today and has a +opk yesterday :shock: dunno what to think have loads of cm feel :sick: blueghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Chilli

I do, thank you Dawny - was getting a bit overexcitied!!!


----------



## chella

Hi guys,

Had docs today and had a test there and also i brought a digi test both neg, was due on 10th May so i guess its just the wait for the witch!!!! Had a good cry!!! 

x hope everyones all ok x


----------



## bklove

awww Chella, :hug:. 
Peach Blossom: A third boob might come in handy! lol.
Toby2- PMA goes a long way, so good luck with that! 

As for me, just another day, but feeling more revived today. I finally got some rest, and was able to do some gardening this morning. Looking forward to my doctors appointment on monday....I do need to give my insurance a call to see what testing the cover.


----------



## chella

bklove hope docs apppointment goes ok x


----------



## Kota

dawny690 said:


> Chilli said:
> 
> 
> Well I had big jump in temp today so am assuming have OV'd on Sunday and spared myself the journey today! My boobs are very sore today - am I sympton spottinf already!!!??
> So, Kota & Dawny we'll all be testing the same week - here's hoping all of us get BFPs!!!!
> 
> You mean Toby, you and me hun Kota has her :bfp: mind you wouldnt surprise me if she was still poas though :rofl: xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


:blush:


Um... busted??? Not today... I did yesterday though, and I'm sure I will again. I've still got a digi to use and I want to wait until I'm certain it will say 3+ !!!


----------



## Kota

Good to see your temp shifts Chilli and Dawny!! Hoping for OV for you both and BFP's for everyone very soon!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chella xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Girls, 

For some reason my comp won't let me read previous posts so haven't been able to 'catch up'. So :hug: to all and hope everyone is well?!.

I got back from Newquay yesterday and feeling alot more positive, AF due tomorrow had a few pains last night which I normally get before she show's, but keeping my fx'd.

xx


----------



## RobenR

Awww Chella. :hugs:


----------



## chella

Hey Congrats robenr, wishin u all the best , xx


----------



## dawny690

Littlehush (michelle) hun Im so sorry your having to go through this again :hugs: xxxx


----------



## littlehush

dawny690 said:


> Littlehush (michelle) hun Im so sorry your having to go through this again :hugs: xxxx

Thanks hun :hug: I just want to know why my body hates me :hissy: Im going to try and stay positive tho, i have too, for my own sanity. xxx


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Littlehush (michelle) hun Im so sorry your having to go through this again :hugs: xxxx
> 
> Thanks hun :hug: I just want to know why my body hates me :hissy: Im going to try and stay positive tho, i have too, for my own sanity. xxxClick to expand...

Awwww hun life is so cruel hopefully you'll get your sticky little baba soon as will I, I just want af so we can try again xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlehush

dawny690 said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Littlehush (michelle) hun Im so sorry your having to go through this again :hugs: xxxx
> 
> Thanks hun :hug: I just want to know why my body hates me :hissy: Im going to try and stay positive tho, i have too, for my own sanity. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awwww hun life is so cruel hopefully you'll get your sticky little baba soon as will I, I just want af so we can try again xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I dont now if im going to be trying again for a while, im going to try and get refered to st mary's recurrent mc clinic, and hopefully they can discover why! I just dont think i could lose number 9 xxx

xxx


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Littlehush (michelle) hun Im so sorry your having to go through this again :hugs: xxxx
> 
> Thanks hun :hug: I just want to know why my body hates me :hissy: Im going to try and stay positive tho, i have too, for my own sanity. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awwww hun life is so cruel hopefully you'll get your sticky little baba soon as will I, I just want af so we can try again xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I dont now if im going to be trying again for a while, im going to try and get refered to st mary's recurrent mc clinic, and hopefully they can discover why! I just dont think i could lose number 9 xxx
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I understand hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kota

Oh Littlehush, I'm so so sorry, :hugs: I (as I'm sure we all were) hoping this was going to be the sticky one. I hope you get your referral quickly and can get some answers as to why this keeps happening. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Littlehush :hugs: I'm so sorry you've had to go through this again. I really hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## bklove

:hug: littlehush, I'm so sorry. It does sound like a good idea to try to get that referral, and to do whatever you feel is best- taking some time off, taking it easy, just be good to yourself. For sure you're an amazing woman to have endured so much and have kept going, I admire that in you, but do know we are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Oh littlehush :hugs: i don't know what to say, except that i am so so sorry that this has happened to you again :cry:

I hope you're able to get a referral to the recurrent mc clinic, and get some answers and hope for the future hun.

Big big :hug:


----------



## littlehush

Thanks girls, you are amazing :hug: you nearly made me cry with your kind words xxx

Im just taking it easy, laughing at OH trying to play tennis on the wii...:rofl: 

Hope you are all well, love to you all xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Little Hush,

Im devestated for you hunny,i really wanted this for you after everything you have been through,i think your amazing your so strong and such an amazing person.I think your doing the right thing to see about getting referred i hope you can get some anwsers as to why this keeps happening.
I just dont know what to say :( but im sorry xxxx
Sending you a ton of (((((((((((( hugs)))))))))))))


Dawny have just noticed you on cd 82!!!!!!!!! still no witch ???? crikey where is she??
Chella am so sorry for the icky negative but will still keep everything crossed for you xx
BK Hope the appt goes ok hunny xx
baby cakes will keep everything crossed that the witch doesnt show for you 
Toby fingers crossed that your BFP is just round the corner !!!
Chilli fingers crossed then for you too hope you caught little eggy!!! :)

Hope everyone else is doing ok,me and bubs are fine at the mo im just full of cold yet again but other than that am good.
xxxx :hug:


----------



## dawny690

babybuffy84 said:


> Oh Little Hush,
> 
> Im devestated for you hunny,i really wanted this for you after everything you have been through,i think your amazing your so strong and such an amazing person.I think your doing the right thing to see about getting referred i hope you can get some anwsers as to why this keeps happening.
> I just dont know what to say :( but im sorry xxxx
> Sending you a ton of (((((((((((( hugs)))))))))))))
> 
> 
> *Dawny have just noticed you on cd 82!!!!!!!!! still no witch ???? crikey where is she??*
> Chella am so sorry for the icky negative but will still keep everything crossed for you xx
> BK Hope the appt goes ok hunny xx
> baby cakes will keep everything crossed that the witch doesnt show for you
> Toby fingers crossed that your BFP is just round the corner !!!
> Chilli fingers crossed then for you too hope you caught little eggy!!! :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok,me and bubs are fine at the mo im just full of cold yet again but other than that am good.
> xxxx :hug:

Nope nothing had :bfn: today too hope I can get bloods done next week and get some answers really fed up now :hissy:


----------



## chella

Hi Littlehush,

I am so so sorry to hear ur news, my thoughts are with you and sending big :hug: to u 

rachy xxx


----------



## aflight84

hey girls i have a question for you. i'm trying to be really positive and even thinking ahead to when i get my next bfp. 
I had a name for my bean (roo) as i'm sure most of you knew. Now is it wrong to want to name my bean the same again or should have a new name?!


----------



## RobenR

chella said:


> Hey Congrats robenr, wishin u all the best , xx

Thank you Chella. I am keeping fingers crossed for you and everyone else. Bring on the BFPs!


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Dawny I hope you get some anwsers soon hun,sorry for the negative xxx.
Aflight i changed my name for my baby so that way it wouldnt be like i was trying to replace my little pip.So we decided to call this one bob the blob !!! LOL god knows why but its stuck.But its up to you if you want to call it the same name baby it could be roo 2??


----------



## aflight84

i know exactly what you mean i don't want to replace my little one/ones i even had boys and girls names lined up for them but i can't even bring myself to think of using those so i'm busy thinking up new ones !


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Littlehush so sorry :hugs: hope you get some luck with being referred.
Dawny - Can't imagine how fed up you must be, hope you get some answer's soon!

Well :witch: hasn't shown up yet and I'm starting to symptom spot! Boobs are HUGE but DH has banned me from going to get a test :cry: Guess I'll just have to wait and see.

xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

When should the witch have shown her ugly face??? Will keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Kota

Aflight - I don't think there's anything wrong with it tbh,. as long as you're okay with it then thats all that matters really, maybe another option would be 'joey', as in a baby roo?


----------



## shmoo75

Littlehush - :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry you have gone through this again. You should be given an appointment right away as, now after having your 8th loss they should rush you thro ughand see you asap. 

Dawny - 80+ days? That isn't right! FX something gives soon.

Aflight - I called my babies something different as, I felt calling them the same just wasn't right. You need to do what you feel is right.

I think I have OV. I had a full on +OPK last night and, tonight I have had a fainter +OPK. What do you think?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Shmoo I reckon you'll ovulate today or in the next few days. The +ve opk signals OV is about to happen... So if I were you I'd get :sex: as much as possible in the next few days!! :) Good luck hon! :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

I would say so Shmoo - I had the same when I OV'd and have since had temp shift to back it up!
Dawny you must be going out of your mind by now, hope something shows up soon whatever it is.:hugs:
Babycakes - you must be the most patient woman on here - fingers x'd eh!
Little hush BIG:hug:

Aflight - I had chosen my babies name as was sure it was a boy so used a name I loved, Soloman. I still love it but couldn't possibly use it again for many reasons, but you must do what is right for you, this is just how I feel.

Chella I love your tickers, might have to plagerise (how do you spell that?)

Here's the thing - I think I might be quite relieved if I do get BFN this time, I'm so bloody petrified what could happen if I get BFP. SOme of you must be stronger than me because my MC nearly wiped me out and I'm worried I can't do that again:cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Here's the thing - I think I might be quite relieved if I do get BFN this time, I'm so bloody petrified what could happen if I get BFP. SOme of you must be stronger than me because my MC nearly wiped me out and I'm worried I can't do that again:cry:

I know how you feel hon :hugs:. Part of me is so terrified of going through all that again that part of me can't cope with the idea of getting a :bfp: Interesingly I was talking to my boss' wife who has had 2 mc's. She went to see an acupuncturist and a fertility guru afterwards when she wasn't having any luck ttc. Both of them said that part of her was too afraid to get pg and was therefore not allowing her to get pg... if that makes sense. It wasn't until after I had that conversation with her that I began to start thinking about it and there lurking in my heart and head was the fear. Be strong hon. You'll get through this all and you I have no doubt in my heart that you will soon be into a happy and healthy pregnancy. :hug:


----------



## Kota

Chilli said:


> Here's the thing - I think I might be quite relieved if I do get BFN this time, I'm so bloody petrified what could happen if I get BFP. SOme of you must be stronger than me because my MC nearly wiped me out and I'm worried I can't do that again:cry:


Oh don't worry Chilli, I am absolutely shitting myself.. behind all the PMA and postive thinking I am one very very scared newly pregnant girl. But I also strongly believe that our thoughts become things and I have to do everything in my power to believe that everything will be okay with Oompa, and that, combined with a bit of good genetics and a lot of luck will lead to me having a healthy baby come Jan. 
Also, as much as I HATE the statistics thrown at women when they m/c. I've actually found one in particular to be a great comfort at the moment, and thats that 1 in 4 first pregnancies end in m/c and then the woman goes on to carry a full term healthy baby. Thats the stat I'm trying to be part of now... 

Hope you get your sticky BFP soon and that it goes healthy and smooth for you!. :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

I know what you mean. I am scared of being pg for the 3rd time as, i have already had 2 m/c's i think it could happen again but, you have to weigh it all up. How much do you want a baby and, how scared are you? If wanting a baby comes out on top of how scared you are then keep going for it. I know I am going for it. 

Will try and talk OH into some :sex: action tonight as, i am still getting OV type cramps


----------



## Peach Blossom

Go Go Shmoo!! :dust:

Can't believe I have to leave my comfy sofa in half an hour to drive 90 minutes to Gatwick to pick up DH... It'll be way way past my bed time when we get home :( It will be nice to have him back though.


----------



## chella

Chella I love your tickers said:


> Hey Chilli
> 
> What does plagerise me ?? I know how u feel, when i done test i was in the 2 mind stage of really wanting it to be positive but then thinkin oh god what if it happens again?
> 
> But deep down what i thought was if i dont try again and think positive then im goin to live my life thinking what if?? Sometimes i think when things happen as much a sthey rip us apart and still rip us apart from time to time now it will make us stronger! I still get teary specially at this time of mth as we would of been coming upto the 20week scan where we find out what we're havin like some of my friends are, so that sometimes sets me back as i want to be happy for them but deep down im wishin it was me with a big smile on my face and a lil bubba to look forward too!
> 
> But very soon we will all hav lil bundles of joy to look forward too, just sometimes these lil special bundles may take bit longer to get ,
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies and i wish u all :bfp: very soon and me aswell !!! :hug:


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for reassurance everyone. Am going to do serious positive thinking before bed tonight.
Peaches - I hope he appreciates it!! 
Shmoo - go girl!!! Lets hope we have BFPs together in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## shmoo75

We didn't :sex: last night as, OH wasn't feeling very well. Will grab him tonight just incase! Oh yeah, we want bumper :bfp: in May and June.


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hey chella the word patience and me don't normally go together but think I'm too scared to find out, every little pain and I'll be running to the toilet to 'check' think we must all feel the same.

:witch: is now 1 day late, think I might have to go to the shops when DH is not looking :rofl:


xxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Sorry that was to Chilli not Chella doh xx


----------



## Chilli

Oh Baby-cakes, I really hope you get BFP!!!!
Chella - plagerise is just a posh word for copy!!! and I still don't know how to spell it!!!


----------



## chella

Hey baby cakes good luck ne way with testing xx

Hi Chilli i wouldnt kno how to spell that either lol, hows u and hows everyone else today ? xx


----------



## littlehush

Hey girls....

Just thought i would update you all, and its a bit of a shock...At the mo im still pregnant! Went to doctors today to talk about this MC, because my temps are still really high and the bleeding i was having appeard to have stopped and its now just brown blood. So she done a pregnancy test and it was positive, she sent me to the hospital to have a blood test and i have to go back monday to have another blood test, if my levels are rising, and if my levels are high enough they are going to do a scan, if not high enough i will have the scan a week later. They are treating this as a threatened MC/ectopic? So hopefully i will know more next week! 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Littlehush I have everything x'd for you! xx 

Well..........did a test and :bfn: :cry:

I'm feeling pretty down as af normally regular as clockwork and so was the first cycle after ERPC. 

xx


----------



## Chilli

OH God Little Hush, that's great news. Let's hope you're just one of those cases you hear of that had bleeding in early pregnancy and then went on to have lovely healthy baby.:happydance:

I'm good today Chella. Trying not to sympton spot like a loon, but keep finding myslef thinking about last pg and how soon I knew. With both my previous I just knew I was pg long before test, unfortunately don't feel that way now so think I may have missed the egg somehow. Then again could be that I've just lost all faith in my and my body's ability to do stuff right:hissy: Oh the waiting... I've been waiting so long now...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Little hush that's really encouraging news. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. :dust: to you. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli, I think the best thing is to accept that you will symptom spot like a loon and embrace the lunacy! :rofl: Hope the TWW goes quickly for you! :hugs: 

Baby-cakes sorry you got a :bfn:... Is there any chance you just tested a bit early? :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Oh littlehush I really really hope everything is okay, Please let us know when you get your results, I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I guess so only 1 day late and got a cheap test from supermarket.

You've just cheered me up thank you :rofl:

xx


----------



## krockwell

Well ladies... I've only got 1 more week until I test. Hoping this is it for me and hubs.. 

Great news though, hubs has COME HOME!!!!! :D He's no longer working away! So, if we arent pregnant this month, we'll have easy access for next month!! :) WOoohoo!


----------



## Kota

Oh thats awesome news!!! Very happy for you, :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Littlehush - FX that your LO is all snuggly in there and the bleeding turns out to be just one of those things

Chilli - Oh Hun. I know what you mean. It is so hard not to symptom spot and get our hopes up. We vow every time :witch: arrives that we wont put ourselves through all this but, of course we always do. Its the joys of TTC!! :hugs: & :hugs: to you hun

Krockwell - FX crossed that this cycle is the one for you and, if not at least you now have easy access to OH so, the next should be it

I believe I OV'd last night as even though I had quite a faint + OPK I had reall bad OV cramps and, my belly had well and trully bloated out!!! So, by my reackoning I am 1DPO and now in the 2ww :happydance::happydance: New test date is 29/05


----------



## Kota

good to hear shmoo!! Hope it goes quickly for you with a sticky BFP at the end of it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Krockwell... fx'd for good news for you hon! :dust:

Good luck Shmoo :dust:

I'm still in the boring nothing to report bit. dum de dum...


----------



## Kota

Morning girls
Did my magic digi this morning and it came up with 3+ wks!! :happydance: OH seems to think this means 3+ babies.... :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hurrah!! :happydance: That's such great news Kota. :hugs:


----------



## toby2

great news kota:happydance:
good luck krowell:hugs:
am struggling with my pma at the mo, seem to have lost it af due in next few days and alls i can do is dread the disappointment


----------



## dawny690

I have started Agnus Castus today :cry: so hopefully it does something :cry: :cry:


----------



## toby2

Good luck dawny((((((((())))))))
Ladies I think I am going to take a bit of a break fom bandb for a bit, not from ttc but just from being here-I am getting obssesed and to be honest, I think I am using it as a bit of an escape from other stuff I should be doing, you are all truely lovely and the last three months would have been unbearable without you...dont know how long I will last,prob about two days!!!!just think it is something I should do.
I wish you all the babydust in the world and hope for good news when I come back
thank you for being the strong, inspirational and lovely ladies you all are
xxxx


----------



## Chilli

So do I Dawny! It's about time you got some results!!
Kota - Yipee!!!!!
Shmoo - I hope you caught that egg hun

Krockwell there seems to be a few of us testing next week - I have a good feeling about it - BFPs allround please!

Well I'm really trying not to get too excited here but boobs are enormous and getter sorer by the minute (starting just tingling previous 2 days), but today feel really sick too. I don't dare hope, but I think we may have done it. God I hope I don't live to regret this declaration!
Couldn't resist cheapie tests this morn - got BFN but is way to early to test yet anyway so not worried - was stupid waste of test really!!!

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend!!!


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls
Toby hope your not away too long hun :hugs:
I brought my Agnus Castus from boots today shows how fed up I am :cry: xxxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Toby will miss you hope you come back with good news though xxx but can understand it does get addictive though.
Dawny fingers crossed for you hope the agnus does something for you.
Will keep my eyes out in the next week on this thread for lots of BFP's hopefully!!!!! Good luck to you all testing next week.


----------



## chella

Fingers crossed for u littlehush x

Take care toby2 and hope to here from u soon x


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Girls, 

Kota - Fab news congrats
Toby2 - Know how you feel it can all get too much but hope to speak to you soon x

I'm so fed up today, am 3 days late had af pains last week but nothing and neg preg test friday, when should I re test or should I accept my body is messing me about?

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Baby-cakes I'd test tomorrow with fmu. Fingers crossed for you. :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Thanks Peach Blossom, I'll update tomorrow xx


----------



## babybuffy84

Hey Girls,

Just checking in to see if there was any news of any off you baby cakes did you test,hows about you chilli???
Little Hush any news hun xxx
Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi, I did a test with fmu this am and bfn again, I'm off to the docs in a bit see if he can shed any light so to speak.

Hope everyone is well


xx


----------



## littlehush

Hey girls...

Well....comfirmed MC :cry: 
I kinda already knew especially this morning before hospital, lots of bleeding and temp shot down, but thought i would get it comfired by hospital. I am going to make a appointment to see my doctor to talk about being referred to a specialist to find out why this keeps happening. Me and OH did some talking about wether to keep trying or stop TTC until we find out why, but i said i would rather keep at it, as you never know! I know it will be hard if this happens again but if we dont try am just going to go mad wondering if it would have worked if we had kept going....

Im going to have a nice glass of wine (maybe 2 or 3 hehe) and chill with OH tonight

Hope you are all well and having a lovely day xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh baby cakes am sorry hope you get some anwsers off the doctor.
Little hush im so sorry,im devestated for you!!! :( i truly hope you get some anwsers as to why this keeps happening.Enjoy your glass of wine,if it was me i would be having a whole bloody bottle.Im just so upset for you,but your strength is amazing to keep carrying on and i hope and pray that you will get your gorgeous baby soon. xxxxx
Am sending you a ton of hugs xxx


----------



## dawny690

So sorry littlehush hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Littlehush I'm so sorry hon. I hope you get some answers from the specialists. :hugs:

Baby cakes I hope you get some answers too... Hoping that you have some good news. :dust:


----------



## krockwell

Well, I tested this morning ladies..lol :bfn: of course... AF according to FF isn't due till this time Next week.. so I'll be testing later this week (friday/Saturday) or so, if :witch: hasn't shown her face by then. 

:)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ah Krockwell... sorry about the :bfn:... You are not alone in your impatient early testing! I start at 7dpo every month!! :rofl: Fingers crossed for later in the week for you. :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Oh littlehush i am so so sorry :hugs: i was really keeping everything crossed for you.

I hope you don't have to wait too long for a referral hun, i can only imagine how devastated you must be and frustrated with no answers as to why.

Krockwell- hopefully it's just a little early for your :bfp: and you'll be sharing your good news with us soon :hugs:


----------



## chella

Hey Krockwell

Sorry to see it was a :bfn: but hopefully it could change into a :bfp: and just tested to early , keep us posted xxx fingers x'd xxx


----------



## Chilli

Oh Littlehush, I'm so sorry. I really hope you get some answers soon.
Lots of hugs


----------



## bklove

Toby2- A break is something a well needed thing, especially from B&B which can get consuming! :hugs: and like the girls already said you'll be missed. 

Littlehush- :hug: and not 2 hard on the wine! but again, really push for that referral, I don't know why they haven't done more already? and I admire the strenght of you and your oh with continuing to ttc! :hugs:

Krockwell- It's still early! Retest closer to the af :dust:

As for me: I did go see the reproductive specialist yesterday, and she wasn't as enthusiastic as I would've liked her to have been. I was just another patient. And i've been put on a 4 month time out! The plan is to wait 2 cycles, and then they will do more hormone testing and then check to see how open my tubes are and whats going on with my uterus with a saline sonogram (they shoot water in there and observe it using a sonogram). They also took blood from my hubby to check his chromones to see if they are balanced. I'm ok with waiting if it means we may have a better chance the next time. On a positive my HCG levels did drop to under 1000 (still working through the ectopic), so hopefully it will be at zero for the next set of bloods, which would open the door for that first af!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi, 

Littlehush - I'm so sorry and truly gutted for you, I hope they finally start investigating you more :hugs:

Krockwell - Sorry for BFN hopefully a BFP next week fx'd for you!

Hope everyone else is well?!!

Well I went to the Dr last night and he was lovely (never seen him before and was quite nervous) he thinks I'm too early to show up which I can't really understand why as af was due on 14th, he wants me to wait til friday if no sign of af then he's going to send me for a scan. I brought a CB plus test last night as other 2 I tested with were cheapies think I'll re test in the morning. Sorry if this is dragging on a bit but I have one question: can you have a period a couple of days after ovulating? the reason I ask is because last tues 2 days before af due I had sorry tmi - ewcm but since then alot of clear cm. Could it be that I ovulated late and thats why af hasn't arrived?

xx


----------



## lamariposa

Hi everyone. I'm new around here....was on a different baby site, but didn't really like it too much. May I join you? I've have two angel babies, and have been TTC #1 for 18 cycles. I'm in my tww at the moment (isn't that when everyone joins a board??) I gave up on temping once my BBT died, but here's my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/1f3ce1/ttc.png

Just let me know if it's ok to stick around. Thanks!

~lamariposa


----------



## lamariposa

whoops - guess my ff ticker didn't post well here's the link:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f3ce1

sorry


----------



## littlehush

lamariposa said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new around here....was on a different baby site, but didn't really like it too much. May I join you? I've have two angel babies, and have been TTC #1 for 18 cycles. I'm in my tww at the moment (isn't that when everyone joins a board??) I gave up on temping once my BBT died, but here's my chart:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/1f3ce1/ttc.png
> 
> Just let me know if it's ok to stick around. Thanks!
> 
> ~lamariposa

Welcome to BnB :hi:
Sorry for your losses :hugs:
And good luck this cycle, sending you lots of baby :dust:

xxx


----------



## lamariposa

Thanks Littlehush. I'm sorry to see your losses too. It's just not fair :hug:
How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Kota

welcome to bnb lamariposa, hope you like the site, I know its been a great source of information and comfort for me over the last few months. The girls are all fantastic and you're more then welcome to come join Team Angels. Sorry you have to though, :hugs:


----------



## chella

lamariposa said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new around here....was on a different baby site, but didn't really like it too much. May I join you? I've have two angel babies, and have been TTC #1 for 18 cycles. I'm in my tww at the moment (isn't that when everyone joins a board??) I gave up on temping once my BBT died, but here's my chart:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/1f3ce1/ttc.png
> 
> Just let me know if it's ok to stick around. Thanks!
> 
> ~lamariposa

Hi Welcome

Sorry for ur losses, hows things goin for u ? xx


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome to babyandbump lamariposa. Sorry for your losses :hugs:

I hope you'll find this site as much of a support as i have, the ladies here are all lovely.

Sorry the specialist wasn't very optimistic bklove, i hope AF isn't far away for you now hun.

I'm not sure about the ewcm babycakes, maybe someone else could help you out with that one?

Sending some :hug: to everyone today.


----------



## littlehush

lamariposa said:


> Thanks Littlehush. I'm sorry to see your losses too. It's just not fair :hug:
> How long have you been ttc?

Hey...i've been TTC for 9 years now :hissy: i dont really know how i carry on but i somehow do (think it has something to do with :sex: hehe) xxx I just know that one day will me my day xxx


----------



## littlehush

How is everyone today?

Rebaby- Love the bump picture!!

Bklove- Hope the time goes fast and you get back to TTC soon

Baby-cakes- Hope you get some answers soon hun

Chilli- how are you? Any more positive signs?

Krockwell- Hope you just tested too early

Dawny690, babybuffy, peachblossom, chella, kota - How you lot doing?

So sorry to anyone i missed, just trying to catch up with you all xxx

Not much to report from me, Lots of cramps and bleeding (sorry TMI) just want this to come to an end so i can start trying again....IM NOT GIVING UP!!

Love to you all :hug:


----------



## Chilli

Littlehush you are an inspiration!!

Sorry I haven't been on much everyone, been keeping myself busy in TWW. Well after swim on Mon all symptons alleviated to the point where I was starting to doubt. Luckily have felt bit more again today, but really have lost all faith in my body and ability to self diagnose so am not celebrating til I get BFP! Even though am ridiculously excited) Tested again this morning 9-10 DPO, BFN!!!! Will try again on Sunday...or tomorrow morning!!??:rofl:

Hope you're all well, will have a quick look back later and try to catch up better


----------



## Rebaby

Got my fingers crossed for you chilli. I didn't get my :bfp: until 14/15DPO so there's definitely still hope!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi all, 

:witch: is on her way started to bleed a little bit this afternoon and another neg test this morning. I'm really fed up tonight :cry: 

Hope everyone is ok 

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: baby-cakes... sorry :witch: is on her wicked way... Fingers crossed for next cycle hon. :dust:


----------



## Rebaby

Baby-Cakes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> :witch: is on her way started to bleed a little bit this afternoon and another neg test this morning. I'm really fed up tonight :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok
> 
> xx

Ahh i'm sorry hun :hugs: Hope this is her last visit for the year.


----------



## Chilli

Sorry to hear that baby cakes!

I know Little hush, far too early. Did same thing when first pg with DD and didn't get BFP til about 14 DPO so I know I won't, but just can't stand the waiting


----------



## littlehush

Baby-Cakes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> :witch: is on her way started to bleed a little bit this afternoon and another neg test this morning. I'm really fed up tonight :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok
> 
> xx

Sorry hun that the :witch: is on her way..hope it will be the last one for a while xxx


----------



## dawny690

Still no AF here have blood test tomorrow morning xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

dawny690 said:


> Still no AF here have blood test tomorrow morning xxxx

:hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Dawny, that's so rubbish. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Rebaby said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF here have blood test tomorrow morning xxxx
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

How you doing sweetie? Great bump :yipee: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Aww thankyou :hugs: it's so nice of you to say, i am feeling like a bit of a fatty and wondering if it's bigger than it ought to be at this stage, but i swear it can't be all the food i have been eating as i have been dreadfully and horribly sick since i reached 12+3!

Was at the doctors this morning, just to see if there's anything i can do to help myself really, as it's been so bad i haven't been in work for a week now, turns out lucozade and soup (if i can manage it) is the way forward and i've been signed off sick with hyperemesis gravidum until 1st June.

I am managing to not feel too sorry for myself though as i am pretty sure i felt LO move the other night (at 13+5) when i was in bed and rolled over and even though it was just a second it more than makes up for everything :cloud9:

What are they checking your bloods for today hun? I have everything crossed for you that :witch: isn't far away so you can start working on that :bfp:

Big :hug: and baby dust to all the team angels ladies.


----------



## RobenR

Chilli- Fingers crossed for you. We got our BFP at 12/13 DPO so here's hoping for you!

Baby-Cakes - sorry :witch: got you. Am hoping next month is your month for sure!

Peach - how are you holding out these days? I miss you!

Dawny - Any news yet? Am hoping for the best for you!

Rebaby - that is such a cute bump!


----------



## dawny690

Went for blood test this morning and have to wait 10 days!!? For the results hope im too busy with work to think about it :cry: I so want them to be normal so they have to do something for me xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Thanks for all the message's ladies, feeling a bit better today was just really pee'd off last night, but still no af just had small amounts of brown spotting :hissy:

:hug: to all


----------



## toby2

cant. stay. away:rofl:
am def staying away from gallery pages though!!!
big hugs babycakes((((((()))))))
dawny hope those days pass quickly
lots of love
xxx


----------



## dawny690

toby2 said:


> cant. stay. away:rofl:
> am def staying away from gallery pages though!!!
> big hugs babycakes((((((()))))))
> dawny hope those days pass quickly
> lots of love
> xxx

Thanks hun good to see you :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Hi all, babycakes, hope things get sorted soon!
Dawny - I hated having to wait for blood tests! Such a pain, hopefully you'll get some answers though!
Toby - fellow addict!

Well I've been a bit quiet but am feeling very hopeful as have lots of signs that am about to get BFP (I don't dare say it really as can't bear dissappointment). Did another test today 9-10 DPO and thought I could see a very feint line... so I'm VERY hopeful now. PLease everyone keep everything crossed for me - I want this SO much!!!


----------



## toby2

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo have everything crossed chillixx


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies! 
Lamariposa- Welcome to the madness that is bnb!:) You really will find great support here, you've already stumbled upon the best group!
littlehush: I plan to kill time by working out. Atleast now I can work on losing weight without having to pause for the 2ww and whatnot. Time we get back to ttc I should be one hot mama! P.S: I love you perserverance. How are you dealing with the time?
Babycakes- :hugs: 
Rebaby- looks like the pregnancy is coming along well. I'm very happy for you.
Toby2- Welcome back! :) If anything you can take days off, visit like every other day, or not on the weekends. I avoid the weekends, I now a days just keep busy with all the work I haven't done because I was on here so much, lol. :hug:

I'm in the 4month wait, lol. Just taking it one day at a time:)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Hi all, babycakes, hope things get sorted soon!
> Dawny - I hated having to wait for blood tests! Such a pain, hopefully you'll get some answers though!
> Toby - fellow addict!
> 
> Well I've been a bit quiet but am feeling very hopeful as have lots of signs that am about to get BFP (I don't dare say it really as can't bear dissappointment). Did another test today 9-10 DPO and thought I could see a very feint line... so I'm VERY hopeful now. PLease everyone keep everything crossed for me - I want this SO much!!!


Ooooo... Chilli that is Sooooo exciting! I have everything crossed for you hon! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

RobenR said:


> Chilli- Fingers crossed for you. We got our BFP at 12/13 DPO so here's hoping for you!
> 
> Baby-Cakes - sorry :witch: got you. Am hoping next month is your month for sure!
> 
> Peach - how are you holding out these days? I miss you!
> 
> Dawny - Any news yet? Am hoping for the best for you!
> 
> Rebaby - that is such a cute bump!

Hey RobenR :wave: I'm good. I'm taking so many supplements that I rattle and my wee is neon! :rofl: But feeling very positive this month. Still waiting for O which is soooo boring. Having said that I'll then be in the TWW which is unbearable!! :rofl: There really is no pleasing some people!! How are you doing hon?


----------



## RobenR

Neon wee is fun! At least you'll see it in the middle of the night! I am keeping good thoughts for you for this month - so you'll have to keep us updated! Start the POAS marathon!

I am doing well. Coming up to the same test at 12 weeks that we had last time that told us our baby was going to be an angel so I'm only scared stupid over it. I don't know what I'll do if I hear we're going to lose another one. Otherwise, all seems well so far.


----------



## Rebaby

RobenR said:


> Coming up to the same test at 12 weeks that we had last time that told us our baby was going to be an angel so I'm only scared stupid over it. I don't know what I'll do if I hear we're going to lose another one. Otherwise, all seems well so far.

Big :hug: I hope everything comes back clear hun, i can imagine how nervous you must be.

Got my fingers crossed for you chilli- it's all very exciting!


----------



## Chilli

Roben - I can imagine how you feel, in a way I just can't wait for next 8 weeks to be over if it turns out that I am BFP, but at the same time don't want to miss out on treasuring being pg like I did with my first DD in the fear that something might happen. You will be SO relieved when you hear & see everything's all fine I'm sure, fingers x'd for you.


----------



## bklove

Robenr- :hugs: things will go well, things will go well, things will go well!


----------



## toby2

Oh!!!:shock:


----------



## Kota

OMG!!! Toby - I've just noticed your ticker!??!!!??! When did that happen? Have I seriously been paying that little attention lately? :blush:


----------



## toby2

had that long cycle this month and had then given up on the idea of me being preg totally but lost track of cycle due to my big strop!realised i should have had it so tested this morn and there it was
dont think it is quite what ticker says re:long cycle more like 4weeks
also since my last two bfps's have turned into m/c at 13wks i am more thn a little aprehensive so, here i am happy and scared and not telling anyone xcept you girls(and oh)until i have had my scan at 12wks


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! congrats Toby. lots of sticky :dust: to you hon. wishing you all the best. :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

RobenR said:


> I am doing well. Coming up to the same test at 12 weeks that we had last time that told us our baby was going to be an angel so I'm only scared stupid over it. I don't know what I'll do if I hear we're going to lose another one. Otherwise, all seems well so far.

I know how terrifying it must be for you hon. I'm sure that everything will be fine for you and your bab. Sending lots of positive, calming vibes to you! Keep us posted hon. :hugs:


----------



## Kota

toby2 said:


> had that long cycle this month and had then given up on the idea of me being preg totally but lost track of cycle due to my big strop!realised i should have had it so tested this morn and there it was
> dont think it is quite what ticker says re:long cycle more like 4weeks
> also since my last two bfps's have turned into m/c at 13wks i am more thn a little aprehensive so, here i am happy and scared and not telling anyone xcept you girls(and oh)until i have had my scan at 12wks


Oh hun, congratulations to you. :hugs: Completely understand about you being nervous, I will be keeping everything crossed that this will be your sticky sticky bean and come Jan you'll have your baby.


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Toby am so pleased for you Congrats :) Well i have made it im 12 weeks today and am overjoyed never thought i would make it this far :)!!!!!!!
Hope the rest of you are keeping ok :) :hugs:


----------



## toby2

thanks kota- I know its a bit sad to say but I am realy trying not to get to excited and we are not telling anyon,even fmily for now


----------



## toby2

baby buffy thats fabxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:happydance: babybuffy. Great news! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Toby Congrats hun :hugs:
Babybuffy :wohoo: to hitting that magic 12wks :hugs:
Hope everyone else is ok? xxx


----------



## dawny690

Toby Congrats hun :hugs:
Babybuffy :wohoo: to hitting that magic 12wks :hugs:
Hope everyone else is ok? xxx


----------



## RobenR

toby2 said:


> had that long cycle this month and had then given up on the idea of me being preg totally but lost track of cycle due to my big strop!realised i should have had it so tested this morn and there it was
> dont think it is quite what ticker says re:long cycle more like 4weeks
> also since my last two bfps's have turned into m/c at 13wks i am more thn a little aprehensive so, here i am happy and scared and not telling anyone xcept you girls(and oh)until i have had my scan at 12wks

Holy *&%$ Toby! I never even noticed! Congrats, so many congrats to you! Wishing you so much luck. I know what you're feeling right now but we're all here for you! :hugs: Yay!


----------



## RobenR

Chilli said:


> Roben - I can imagine how you feel, in a way I just can't wait for next 8 weeks to be over if it turns out that I am BFP, but at the same time don't want to miss out on treasuring being pg like I did with my first DD in the fear that something might happen. You will be SO relieved when you hear & see everything's all fine I'm sure, fingers x'd for you.

Thanks Chilli! I'll be keeping people updated. I just need to make it through the next 10 days without losing what's left of my mind. :hissy:


----------



## dawny690

Huge :hugs: Roben you will be fine as will baby im sure of it hun :hugs: please stay positive xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chilli

Toby, yeahey!!! I'm so leased for you but completely understand your caution. I also think I am, but don't dare get excited yet!! Praying all goes well for you.

Baby buffy - 12 weeks that's fab, come on little baby you can do it, you're all your Mummy wants for Christmas!


----------



## Chilli

that should say pleased!!!


----------



## toby2

thank youxxx it is nice to be some where peopl understand my caution and dont just tel me everything will be ok- although of course i really hope it will be!!
chilli am saying nothing but am thinking of you!
xx


----------



## littlehush

hey girls....

toby- congrats hun :happydance:
Babybuffy- brilliant getting to 12 weeks hun :happydance:
Roben- im sure it will all be fine, thinking of you 

As for me, im feeling sorry for myself! Im in so much pain and lots of bleeding. I will just be glad when this is all over! 

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: littlehush... so sorry you're going through all this... :hugs:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Congrats Toby fab news and totally understand xx
Chilli - I've got my fx'd for hun xx
Littlehush - So sorry for what your going through its just not fair xx

As for me :witch: arrived with full force today so feeling a bit better as now I can concentrate on trying again lets hope 3rd cycle lucky !!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone out

xx


----------



## toby2

(((((((((((littlehush))))))))))))) you have every right to feel sorry for yourself, what has happened is very unfairxxx


----------



## RobenR

dawny690 said:


> Huge :hugs: Roben you will be fine as will baby im sure of it hun :hugs: please stay positive xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Dawny I promise to do my best. And when I start getting down, I have a husband ready to throttle me if I channel any more negativity! I am just going to think good thoughts and do lots of praying!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: roben. Sending you some pma hon. Xx


----------



## shmoo75

Toby - :shock: Big Huge Congratulations hun!! I have my FX that all will be ok. I also completly understand where you are coming from and, I know when I get my 3rd :bfp: I will be feeling exactly the same! :hugs:

Roben - :hugs: to you hun. I also have my FX that all will be well on 02/06 :hugs:

Babybuffy - :happydance: for reaching 12wks. When are you telling everyone else?

Littlehush - :hugs: sorry it is being really painful hope the bleeding stops soon hun. Any news on an appointment yet?

Babycakes - Here's to the :witch: buggering off asap so, you can get on with the :sex: to make this lucky cycle 3

Chilli - When are you testing hun? FX that you are

I will test tomorrow morning. OH has gone from saying I'm def not to maybe I am!!! I feel slightly :sick:, my @@'s hurt on/off and, yesterday for about an hour and half yesterday I had pain in my abdo it was level with my belly button but over to the left. No idea if I slightly pulled and twisted something but, 1.5hrs later the pai was gone! Very strange! I am going from thinking that I am to thinking that I'm not. Only good thing that will come of a :bfn: tomorrow is that, when :witch: shows on Friday it wont be such a :shock: and I wont :cry: as, I would already of :cry: Does that make sense to anyone or, is it just my mad logic convincing me that is the good reason to test early?


----------



## Rebaby

toby- Congratulations! I am sending you sticky dust hun :dust:

littlehush and roben- different reasons, but big massive hugs to both of you :hugs:

shmoo- :test: I would anyway, but remember it aint over until :witch: shows her face so it could still be a little early. Got my fingers crossed for you!

babycakes- hope :witch: doesn't stay long so you can get back to trying

babybuffy- :happydance: so pleased you made it to the magic 12 week marker! I chilled out a lot once i hit that, but strangely since i hit 14 weeks i've been a bit panicky again and now counting down to the 20 week scan which feels like such a very long time away :dohh:


----------



## bklove

Good to read all the good news- congrats toby & babybuffy. Littlehush, I hope this part of it passes quickly :hug:. I'm actually looking forward to the AF, just hope its not a painful one. I just did bloods on saturday, but I just realized the dr's office will be closed on monday and i'll have to wait till tuesday to hear we are (hopefully) done to zero, and just have to wait on that witch! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. :hugs:


----------



## toby2

:hugs:bk hope its good news from the dr's
i am worn out after a busy weekend so having a quiet day today
x


----------



## dawny690

Im more confused now than I was :lol: my temp has gone up again today dont know if thats due to the agnus castus or what :shock: :help: Oh and its 14 days since I had a + opk if that means anything, havent done any since as been working, I dont want to test on a hpt as im scared in case its a :bfp: after my track record xxxxx


----------



## Chilli

Well I'm a gutted this morning as temps have dropped right down, at 14 DPO. I was sure I was, but the lines on HPTs not getting any darker so I guess AF is on her way. Was SO sure, had symptoms all over the place, gutted girls - just wanna curl up and let day go by now! Also worried was chemical, grrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli and Dawny. I really hope its good news for you!. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Do you think I should stop taking my AC or carry on?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I intend to stop taking the AC after Ov. I would maybe stop if I were you. Fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## toby2

oh chilli am sorry to hear that, it is just the worst when you have your hopes up((((((()))))))
Dawny I dont know what to say but 14 days is a normal luetal phase so i guess if thats what yours normally is then its looking good!understand about not wanting to test
hi peach!
x


----------



## shmoo75

Chilli - :hugs::hugs: to you hun its horrible when you have symptoms and, the your temp drops. Did I miss you having a 2nd line on a HPT hun? If I did sorry to hear they aren't getting darker and that you think possible chemical.

I tested this morning and :bfn: or i think it is :confused: I woke up at about 7amish wee'd into disposable cup and went back to bed without testing it:dohh: realised when i got up again at 10am. Used IC and thought I saw a really super faint/light 2nd line, used a First Response and that was a def :bfn: I have since looked at my IC and can see a line but jury is out on weather there is a slightest bit of colour there or not! I am such a dope! I will re-test on wednesday and, I promise to test as soon as I have pee'd into the cup!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:wave: hey Toby.


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls knew you girls would understand my fears :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

:hugs: Chilli but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh dawny am keeping everything crossed for you hunny xx
Oh shmoo what you like forgetting to test it,if you post a pic we could have a nosey and see if we can see anything but like you said maybe try again in a couple of days. In the mean time will keep everything crossed for you.
Chilli :hug::hug: 
Rebaby i know my 20 week scan seems like forever away but am getting nervous now cause i had my 12 week scan when i was 10 weeks so keep thinking that cause i wasnt the full 12 weeks at the scan if something might have happened between 10 and 12 weeks IYKWIM!!! LOL!!
Hope everyone else is doing ok and you all had a lovely bank holiday weekend.
:hug: xx


----------



## shmoo75

I can't post a pic as, my camera isn't good enough to pick it up. In the process of buying a new 12megapixel which, will be alot better than the 4 that I use now. Might cave and test again tomorrow. My @@'s are still hurting, I'm spotty, tired, hormanal oh the joys of pregnancy and pending visit of :witch: as they are the same!!


----------



## Chilli

Oh God am I hanging on to the last grain of hope or what? Still no AF, abdomen is uncomfortable, but has been for a while. Took a test today - expensive one at midday, definitely negative, but cheapie this morning still feintly positive. Still feel bit sick, but think it may be worry now. So worried it was chemical as that will be 3rd MC now. Will my GP do anything do you think? Just gonna have to wait and see now. Dreading AF...

Why's it all so darned complicated?


----------



## Chilli

Shmoo - come on you, get us a BFP!!!! Must be your turn this month - or Dawny's (or even better both!!) I have done test every morning like a crazed woman since 9-10DPO and they have all had 2nd line, but not very strong one.

Have just taken my temp now and it's back up - does that even count as is at end of active hot day?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey hon, a higher temp towards the end of the day doesn't mean much I'm afraid... Hoping and praying your temp goes back up tomorrow morning hon! If I were you I would go and see your GP tomorrow just to talk about things and perhaps get a blood test to confirm things. So sorry that things are going like this... :hugs: xxx


----------



## toby2

hey chilli,hows things to day? thinking of you
x


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Toby. Well , still no AF, temp back up and feeling groggy so hopes back up again. Thinking if no AF by fri might be ok. Part of me doesn't dare hope but I'd love to just be 2 weeks behind you


----------



## toby2

:hug:chilli have everything crossed, keep hoping, its what keeps us going!!


----------



## Rebaby

babybuffy84 said:


> Rebaby i know my 20 week scan seems like forever away but am getting nervous now cause i had my 12 week scan when i was 10 weeks so keep thinking that cause i wasnt the full 12 weeks at the scan if something might have happened between 10 and 12 weeks IYKWIM!!! LOL!!

I am exactly the same! :dohh: We had ours at 10+5 so i keep thinking about that small window and hoping everything is still okay. I'm pretty sure i have felt LO move twice now though, once last week and once the early hours of this morning, i can't be positive though as i don't have anything to compare too and it is so fleeting so i keep doubting myself.

Still got my fingers crossed for you both shmoo and chilli :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rebaby, how exciting that you've felt your LO move! :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Ok everyone, so temp right back up so feeling brave, wish me luck....


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay!! :happydance: so so pleased for you hon! I'm in TWW now so hope not to be too far behind you! Xxx


----------



## Chilli

I REALLY hope so Peach


----------



## RobenR

Good luck to both of you Chilli and Peach!


----------



## toby2

ooooooooooooo!!
wishing you all the luck in the world!!!Chilli have you tested again??Peach have everything crossed for your tww
cant even contemplate the whole scan thing yet.....wish i could go to sleep and wake up at 14wks!


----------



## toby2

ps chilli my ticker is wrong since i had a long cycle, i am actually 4wk6d


----------



## mjt11907

hey ladies... after a short lived BFP i miscarried at 4 weeks... i am now back to ttc... and am hopeing to get one soon and have it stick this time... very nervous.l.. but we r ready to go.... id love to join ur team..


----------



## Chilli

Welcome mjt, so sorry to hear your news. Hope you find what you need here

Toby - wow! That's really close then - just 4 days apart!! I know what you mean about wishing next difficult bit was over, I keep finding myself crying about it all, but we must have faith in our babies and bodies. I'm also concerned I'll spend too much time worrying and not enough enjoying being pregnant for possibly the last time!!!???

Roben - thanks, I need it!


----------



## Kota

So pleased for you Chilli!! :hugs:

Welcome MJT, sorry for your loss and hope you find comfort wiht the ladies here that know what you're going through. 

Just wanted to say to everyone that I'm sorry for being a bit slack in this thread, I'm trying to keep a really positive mind so have been avoiding anything and everything to do with m/c. unfortunately that has meant this thread as well. Promise once I've seen the scan with (hopefully) HB on friday I'll feel a bit more comfortable about it all. 

:hugs: to you all, you amazing ladies!


----------



## Chilli

Completely understand Kota, loads of luck with scan - let us know how it goes


----------



## Chilli

Kota, do you mind me asking how you're managing to get so many scans as I've only been offered 1 for 9 weeks (MC at 8 1/2)? Are you going privately?


----------



## Kota

Dont mind at all, I got the one at 6 wks as was getting some really nasty pains in my side, throwing up, diarreah (sp) and had a sharp pain in my shoulder, the nurse i confirmed my pregnancy with said that they were commo signs of eptopic but did nothing.. I stressed and stressed over it and edventually went to A&E who referred me to the early pregnancy unit for a scan to rule that out. 
He wanted me to come back in 2 wks as there was no heartbeat seen at the scan and while thats common as it was so early, he wants to make sure things are progressing as they should and after 7 wks they should easily see a HB, hence why I'm going back on Friday.


----------



## toby2

chilli i had two mmc, both of which i didnt bleed until wk 13 but the bean had stopped growing at 6 and 8 wks, they wouldnt give me an early scan last time for reasurrance so i know they wont this time- not unless you have had three m/c in a row here!stupid and a bit cruel i think but i kicked up a right stink last time and got nowhere so i am not going to even bother asking this time, infact i dont think i am even going to go to the dr's until i am about 10wks as it just makes it all to real for me


----------



## chella

Hi everyone?

Havent been on for abit but hey chilli all the best and fingers x'd peach

Hows everyone else ? x


----------



## chella

mjt11907 said:


> hey ladies... after a short lived BFP i miscarried at 4 weeks... i am now back to ttc... and am hopeing to get one soon and have it stick this time... very nervous.l.. but we r ready to go.... id love to join ur team..


Hi Im so sorry for ur loss, good luck with trying again and hope u get a :bfp: very soon sending lots of :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi mjt :wave: welcome to Team Angels.


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Welcome MJT hope your stay is a short one! xx

Chilli :happydance: so pleased for you! xx

Peach hoping you get your BFP too! xx

Kota don't blame you I'd be a nervous wreck and your doing incredibly well! xx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks baby cakes!:cloud9:

Hi Chella, welcome back.

Well I suppose I should consider myself lucky then as my lovely GP has booked me in for early scan already at 9 weeks (So excited and terrified at the thought already!!) Am I right in thinking that some parts of country do 12 week scan as the norm? I know my MW before MC told me that I would just miss out so I'm hoping (assuming I get that far) that I'll be able to have another one then. If not will have private - no way I can possibly wait til 20 wks without worrying myself to pieces.

Sorry if I'm going on a bit folks, just I've only just allowed myself to believe it's happened and now I can't stop. I guess I should move over to 1st tri, but I'm not sure I'll find such lovely supportive girls as you are!!:hug:


----------



## bumble b

can i join you all? :hi:
just a bit about me... my real name is hayley & i'm 25. been with my fiance for 3 & half years & getting married 28th august this year :happydance:
we had a miscarriage on df's birthday in august, we were gutted :cry: since then i had regular cycles which lasted 34 days. we were renting a house but due to our contract ending we took the plunge & bought the cutest little house. the stress of moving has messed up my cycles though. i have not had a visit from the :witch: since 23rd march! 
i did have some faint positive tests just over a week ago which have all turned negative :cry: i'm guessing this was a chemical.


----------



## dawny690

Congrats chilli :dance:
Welcome Mj sorry for your loss :hugs:
Also Welcome Hayley sorry for your loss too hun we are all here for each other through the good times and the bad I hope your enjoying being part of this fantastic forum BnB, I love it here have made some really good proper friends here who feel like family to me :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## toby2

hiya mj and hayley-sorry for your loses and i hope your stay is a short one((((((())))))
Chilli you are not going on, am sure every single person on here understands how you feel-here we get a standard 12 and 20wk scan.
I didnt really think to ask but prehaps i should?is it ok to stay here?there is no way i could go and join first tri until after my 12wk scan as both my loses have been in my 13wk and i cant bear the thought of being excited and talking baby for the next 8wks and then it come to nothing again
totally understand if its not ok due to upseting others on this thread but let meknow what you think?
lots of love
xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Toby and Chilli I for one have no problem with you staying here. I would be the same as you in my hesitancy in moving to 1st tri... In fact I don't think I will move to 1st tri when I get that :bfp: Hearing your stories gives me hope that it will happen again for me. Plus we have lots of graduates keeping us up to date on this thread which is great! :hugs: to you and :dust:

Well my temp went down a bit today... perhaps I haven't O'd... Hoping for a rise tomorrow otherwise I have no idea whats going on and I'll have to :sex: more YAWN! :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

toby2 said:


> hiya mj and hayley-sorry for your loses and i hope your stay is a short one((((((())))))
> Chilli you are not going on, am sure every single person on here understands how you feel-here we get a standard 12 and 20wk scan.
> I didnt really think to ask but prehaps i should?is it ok to stay here?there is no way i could go and join first tri until after my 12wk scan as both my loses have been in my 13wk and i cant bear the thought of being excited and talking baby for the next 8wks and then it come to nothing again
> totally understand if its not ok due to upseting others on this thread but let meknow what you think?
> lots of love
> xx

Of course you can stay here hun :hugs:


----------



## toby2

thank you lovely ladies
peach you made me giggle yawning at more bd!!it does get to the point at times where you look forward to a week off doesnt it??!!


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome mj and bumble b, sorry for your losses :hugs: I hope you have a short stay!

CONGRATULATIONS to chilli :happydance: sending lots of sticky dust for both you and toby. I keep saying i am going to try to post here less since time is moving on now and i feel that some people might find it hard for me to be hanging around with my ticker and good news, but everyone is so kind and supportive and i love hearing how everyone is going on...so i never seem to manage more than a couple of days without a sneaky peek :blush:


----------



## dawny690

Right well I just got my blood test results back and they were normal :saywhat: yes thats good but not good as it means there is no reason as to why af hasnt turned up since feb :shock: tried to get an appointment to see a doctor and there isnt any appointments left :hissy: Must be my weight holding af back :cry: :cry: xxxx


----------



## toby2

dawny dont be hard on yourself you dont know that(((((((())))))))) I have a high bmi now and did when i carried little boy as well, obviously it isnt good to carry extra weight but life isnt always so straight forward
will the drs do anything else for you?
x


----------



## dawny690

toby2 said:


> dawny dont be hard on yourself you dont know that(((((((())))))))) I have a high bmi now and did when i carried little boy as well, obviously it isnt good to carry extra weight but life isnt always so straight forward
> will the drs do anything else for you?
> x

Not sure need to go back to see a doctor and talk to them about it thanks hun xxxx


----------



## RobenR

Chilli I am so happy and excited for you! Congrats!

Peach you have *got* to be next! Fingers crossed!

Welcome mjt, this is a great group of girls here.


----------



## dawny690

RobenR said:


> Chilli I am so happy and excited for you! Congrats!
> 
> Peach you have *got* to be next! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Welcome mjt, this is a great group of girls here.

How are you doing hun? xxxx


----------



## RobenR

dawny690 said:


> How are you doing hun? xxxx

Not so good these days. Things are really rough at home right now with DH and some problems, I've been classified as high risk and am trying to get my blood pressure down, but my work is not supportive of this in any way and not happy about me having to do reduced hours. Tuesday we have our Nuchal scan and I'm so scared, since it was on that scan last time we found out our baby wouldn't make it so I'm trying to keep good thoughts but am so worried that I can hardly eat.

How are you making out?


----------



## dawny690

RobenR said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing hun? xxxx
> 
> Not so good these days. Things are really rough at home right now with DH and some problems, I've been classified as high risk and am trying to get my blood pressure down, but my work is not supportive of this in any way and not happy about me having to do reduced hours. Tuesday we have our Nuchal scan and I'm so scared, since it was on that scan last time we found out our baby wouldn't make it so I'm trying to keep good thoughts but am so worried that I can hardly eat.
> 
> How are you making out?Click to expand...

Oh hun Im so sorry things arent good I will keep my fingers crossed for the Nuchal scan for you and hope your BP comes down soon hun.
Things here arent brilliant either my bloods came back normal which is good but still doesnt explain lack of AF :cry: I just want to be normal again I think I might ask the doctor when I see him to put me back on the pill for a few months til I get sorted body wise I still dont think my body has accepted my last mc (which my body absorbed) tbh so the pill might be a good idea xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Oh dawny i'm sorry you still don't have any answers :hugs: I hope your doctor has some suggestions for you.

Sorry you're having a hard time roben, i'll be thinking of you tuesday.


----------



## mjt11907

hey ladies... thank u all and welcomeing me into the group... i am still waiting around a af to come as she hasnt showed and they think i miscarried at least a month ago...my body absorbed it and didnt have to get a d&c... i have to go back on june 1st for a gyno app.... just as a follow up.. but im sooo hopen my body goes back to normal soon cuz i wanna get on the road to trying again... we have started bding already but not sure if it will work untill af shows her face agin.... sorry to herar about all u laides and ur losses and hopeing for BFPS for all of us really soon.... and just a quick question how do i get the team angels signiture??


----------



## dawny690

mjt11907 said:


> hey ladies... thank u all and welcomeing me into the group... i am still waiting around a af to come as she hasnt showed and they think i miscarried at least a month ago...my body absorbed it and didnt have to get a d&c... i have to go back on june 1st for a gyno app.... just as a follow up.. but im sooo hopen my body goes back to normal soon cuz i wanna get on the road to trying again... we have started bding already but not sure if it will work untill af shows her face agin.... sorry to herar about all u laides and ur losses and hopeing for BFPS for all of us really soon.... and just a quick question how do i get the team angels signiture??

*https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Teamangels2.gif* Copy and paste this into your signature hun just delete the *'s in it I had the same happen to me hun a mc but body absorbed it, I had pills to induce an af which happened 21st feb and had nothing since so still think its recovering from that xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlehush

Hey girls...

I have a question for your lot, hope you dont mind?
When do you ovulate after a MC?
I normally Ov on CD12 but i only stopped bleeding yesterday which was CD10, but im getting all the signs of OV already, my temp is looking like it normally does before O, im getting slight Ov pains and im wet down below (sorry TMI).
Surely I would not Ov this soon?

xxx


----------



## littlehush

Dawny :hugs: I really hope you get some answers soon hun xx x

Roben- Im sure things will be fine, thinking of you for tuesday hun xxx

Welcome Bumble and Mjt :hi:

hello to the rest of you lovely ladies
xxx


----------



## toby2

little hush i had a d/c and my cycle pretty much returned to normal so its quite possiblex


----------



## Kota

Roben R - So sorry you've having a stressful time, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything at you rappointment goes well. 

Dawny - good news that your blood work came back clear although I know that sucks as you still don't have any answers. Are you still taking the agnus catcus? would it be worth taking it until your AF shows up properly, rather then when you think you've ovulated? 

Littlehush - I had a natural m/c and didn't OV until CD36 so not much help to you, sorry, 

Hope everyone else is well. I've got my scan in the morning so hoping to see Oompa's heartbeat flashing away in there.


----------



## dawny690

Kota said:


> Roben R - So sorry you've having a stressful time, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything at you rappointment goes well.
> 
> Dawny - good news that your blood work came back clear although I know that sucks as you still don't have any answers. Are you still taking the agnus catcus? would it be worth taking it until your AF shows up properly, rather then when you think you've ovulated?
> 
> Littlehush - I had a natural m/c and didn't OV until CD36 so not much help to you, sorry,
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. I've got my scan in the morning so hoping to see Oompa's heartbeat flashing away in there.

Yes im going to start it again as soon as I can afford to buy some more xxxxx


----------



## Chilli

Welcome Bumble B - hope you have a sucessful time chatting to us!

Oh Dawny, I know it's so frustrating when you are just left not knowing!!! Hope you get some answers soon...or AF. I think our bodies and minds stay in shock for a while at the loss they've suffered, but hopefully you'll recover soon.

Well it seems ok to stay here for a bit so I will, thanks! (Glad I'm not the only one!!??)I've had the most wonderful sunny day of park and fun - school hols!!! and have a blackbird nesting in the garden so I'm feeling very positive even though my right boob hurts like crazy!!! Didn't get any boob pain with MMC so I'm assuming that it's a good sign!

Hope you're all enjoying some great weather too, I'm doing "race for life" on Sunday so let me know if anyone wants to support me and I can give you a website address. It was something I signed up to back in Feb whilst feeling really low and I needed something positive to focus on!


----------



## Chilli

You 've all been busy!!! Suddenly found 2 extra pages to catch up on.

Roben - sounds like you need some TLC sent to you!!! It stinks that your work aren't being more supportive, what do you do? Ultimately would they rather have you off for much longer with depsression - it rials me to hear your situation. Hope things work out with OH, I know this all takes it's strain. Look after yourself & try to eat well

Kota - will you get any sleep tonight??? You must be SO excited! You'll be in my thoughts

Right I'm going to have another try at getting the logo...


----------



## toby2

thinking of you for tomorrow kota
x


----------



## Kota

Thank you girls!

Chilli - oh yes, I'll sleep, I'm afraid not even the excitment of 100 christmas' days when you're a child could keep me awake against the 'wall of tired' that tends to hit me about 9pm every night! lol. 


Dawny - if you don't mind the bottle already being opened, you're welcome to my AC. I've only had about 20 out of it as I stopped at OV, pretty sure it was a 90 tab bottle. It's just sitting in the back of the cupboard now and won't be used here.


----------



## dawny690

Kota said:


> Thank you girls!
> 
> Chilli - oh yes, I'll sleep, I'm afraid not even the excitment of 100 christmas' days when you're a child could keep me awake against the 'wall of tired' that tends to hit me about 9pm every night! lol.
> 
> 
> Dawny - if you don't mind the bottle already being opened, you're welcome to my AC. I've only had about 20 out of it as I stopped at OV, pretty sure it was a 90 tab bottle. It's just sitting in the back of the cupboard now and won't be used here.

Awww hun that would be fabulous thankyou so much :hugs: good luck tomrrow im sure all will be fine and you will hear that little heart pumping away tomorrow :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Dawny Im so sorry i still cant believe AF hasnt arrived im overweight but dont think it has that much to do with it.But speak to them and see what they suggest.xx
Roben will be thinking of you on tuesday xx
Little Hush i had a d&c and my cycle returned exactly back to normal too
Kota good luck for tomorrow xxx
Chilli Good luck for race for life they have give the weather nice for the weekend so you should have a nice day xx
Hope everyone is doing ok Im 13 weeks tomorrow and its flying by will be heading over to 2nd tri in the next week or so,am getting anxious now about my scan which isnt for another 7 weeks yet!!! Just keep worrying that somethings gone wrong but never mind am trying to keep busy to take my mind off things.
Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Kota

dawny690 said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girls!
> 
> Chilli - oh yes, I'll sleep, I'm afraid not even the excitment of 100 christmas' days when you're a child could keep me awake against the 'wall of tired' that tends to hit me about 9pm every night! lol.
> 
> 
> Dawny - if you don't mind the bottle already being opened, you're welcome to my AC. I've only had about 20 out of it as I stopped at OV, pretty sure it was a 90 tab bottle. It's just sitting in the back of the cupboard now and won't be used here.
> 
> Awww hun that would be fabulous thankyou so much :hugs: good luck tomrrow im sure all will be fine and you will hear that little heart pumping away tomorrow :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


Thats cool, PM me your details and I'll get it sent off in the next few days, :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. 

:hugs: RobenR... So sorry that things aren't great for you right now. I hope that things get better for you soon. Sending you lots of calming, happy vibes. 

Dawny I'm sorry you still haven't got any answers. Did they say anything about Provera? My gynae prescribed it to me to bring on AF just before I found out I was pg in Jan. Its basically a high dose of progesterone that imitates the LP and then brings on AF. I'm no doctor, but it sounds like you could really do with a course of it!

Good luck tomorrow Kota! :dust: 

:hugs: Babybuffy. 

As for me. I had a very wierd sensation all day today. Its hard to describe, but was like a dull sharp pain that came and went and kind of felt like a ripple... if that makes sense. Very odd! Other than that busy busy at work. We have a new show opening in the West End on Tuesday next week and I'm in charge of all the gifts! Its definitely helping the time to go quickly! :happydance:


----------



## RobenR

Chilli said:


> Roben - sounds like you need some TLC sent to you!!! It stinks that your work aren't being more supportive, what do you do? Ultimately would they rather have you off for much longer with depsression - it rials me to hear your situation. Hope things work out with OH, I know this all takes it's strain. Look after yourself & try to eat well

Chilli, I'm in the military and I do office work. Normally they're quite supportive but I work with probably the most hateful and selfish group of people in the whole Canadian Forces! They keep telling me that I'm not the first woman to ever get pregnant and they really don't care about me being high-risk. There's a lot of internal office politics and I'm not one of the favoured pets because I don't suck up so they don't cut me any slack. 

I am doing what I can on the eating well. I had so been hoping the nausea would die down but it seems that luck is not on my side! I'm trying to stay positive though and think good thoughts. :hugs: Thank you so much for your support!


----------



## toby2

kota what time is your scan?


----------



## Kota

11am! So least I don't have to wait allll day for it!


----------



## toby2

will be thinking of youxx


----------



## dawny690

Good luck kota babe :hugs: F'X


----------



## Rebaby

Got my fingers crossed for you kota, you'll probably be about to go in for your scan now :hugs:

I also wanted to add for littlehush, that my MC also acted as though it was a normal cycle and I Ov'd exactly 14 days after the start of the miscarriage. I didn't chart/temp so couldn't always tell when i was ovulating but on that occasion i definitely could!


----------



## dawny690

Right girls I need some advice My temp has gone back up this morning so silly me tested :blush: I did my last superdrug test HPT which is most defo neg not even an evap ( :rofl: ) but I did an OPK at the same time which was my FMU and my OPK is positive most defo + and was within 5 mins even though you ment to wait max 10 minutes for these ones what do you think girls pics are attached from photobucket and normal in case xxxxx

Superdrug HPT in case
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/S5030635.jpg

Superdrug HPT out of case
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/S5030637.jpg

Positive OPK
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/S5030639.jpg

OPK
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/S5030638.jpg

Both the HPT (in case) and OPK together
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/S5030632.jpg
 



Attached Files:







S5030632.jpg
File size: 81.7 KB
Views: 1









S5030635.jpg
File size: 79.5 KB
Views: 1









S5030637.jpg
File size: 82.8 KB
Views: 1









S5030638.jpg
File size: 79.7 KB
Views: 0









S5030639.jpg
File size: 80.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rebaby

I don't know much about opks hun...but it's a super line, so i hope that means your ov'ing and things are going to start getting back to normal for you :hugs: I can only imagine how frustrating it must be not knowing when AF is going to show and wanting to get on with TTC, so i really hope it isn't long now.

We got the keys to our new place on tuesday, and we're getting the van today so OH and his mate can move all the furniture and heavy stuff over. The constant vomiting and the fact i can't lift anything makes me pretty useless but i am going to try and be as helpful as i possibly can under the circumstances and i will be driving the van so i am not completely useless i guess! :blush:

I don't know how much i will be around the next week or so, until we get in and sorted. OH can get online on his phone so might be able to catch up with you all now and again but just in case i will send everyone some big :hug: and i am looking forward to hearing how you're all getting on in a week or so- i hope it is good news for everyone, whatever stage you're at.


----------



## toby2

good luck rebaby, hope you are settled and back with us soon!
Dawny I am not exactly sure what you are asking but for what its worth... I def cant see a line on htp and opk is a lovely +. I knwo that sometimes people use opks as hpts but it is my understanding that by the time you get a +opk you would already be getting +hptssooooooooooo as rebaby says looks like you are about to ov and hould have an eggy to catch very soon!
Hope this is what you were thinking too???


----------



## dawny690

toby2 said:


> good luck rebaby, hope you are settled and back with us soon!
> Dawny I am not exactly sure what you are asking but for what its worth... I def cant see a line on htp and opk is a lovely +. I knwo that sometimes people use opks as hpts but it is my understanding that by the time you get a +opk you would already be getting +hptssooooooooooo as rebaby says looks like you are about to ov and hould have an eggy to catch very soon!
> Hope this is what you were thinking too???

Im not sure what to think to be honest hun thats what I was asking advice for surely a OPK shouldnt be + with FMU though should it? xxxxxxx


----------



## toby2

not according to the instructions no!!heh heh oh dawny all this must be making your head hurt!((((((())))))))


----------



## dawny690

Kota are you back yet hun? xxxxx


----------



## Chilli

Dawny, I would say do some serious BD as that OPK is definately positive!!! FMU or not!!?? Fingers x'd for you hun


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies! I've been gone for a bit, busy with work and just trying to keep busy otherwise. I had to back track a bit on here, so excuse the very late commentary:) 

mjt11907 & bumble B: Its great to have you guys on the team and I am sorry for your losses :hugs:

Kota: I'm hoping for that heartbeat to, your probably on your way or getting ready to leave the house. Come on HB!!

Chili: I'm sending you lots of :dust:

Chella: How have you been?

Dawny690: I'm wishing for normalcy to! I keep saying I just want my body back. Its been such a tryinig processs in general, and most recently with this ectopic. Looking at your OPK I would say retest in a few days to see if the HPT is much clearer, i'm thinking it will be

Toby 2 Staaaaaay! I think its great for the team to hear that we can get pregnant, and progress well. I think we can support each other in both or lossess and success. 

littlehush- Once my AF came it was pretty much back to normal and I ov as usual. Hope your body falls back into sync quickly. 

As for me: Still waiting on zero! I went from 927 to 598 and I repeat bloods again tomorrow. Even pray for zero!! I'm just ready for this whole ectopic ordeal to be over.


----------



## Kota

well i'm back! saw Oompa's heartbeat flashing away and everything is looking great for what it should. there's a full update and picture in my journal to explain all but I am having another scan in 2 wks when I'm 9+3 so looking forward to that now!!

Rebaby - hope the move isn't to stressful and that youre sickness lifts up enough for you to be of use. 

Dawny - def a postive OPK... are you SURE you've ovuatlated this cycle already?? I'd be getting BD'ing just in case. if not, perhaps try a HPT in a few days to see what thats showing...


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Fab Kota I'm soo pleased - going to have look at pic's now xx

Rebaby I'd just give orders that's a massive help :rofl: xx


----------



## toby2

will pray for 0 bk
phew kota, just off to look at pics...


----------



## dawny690

Yay kota thats fab well done xxxxxxxx


----------



## toby2

Kota thats exciting news about taking part in the research, your bean looks lovely!
Dawny how are things today?
babyakes how are you now?
lovely sunny day today and i am off to do a car boot, wish me luck as its our first one!!!


----------



## Kota

yeah i'm pretty happy with it, they mentioned it when i went for my scan at 6wks so i knew it was a possibility, will be great to see Oompa progressing, every preggers womans dream to have scans every 2-3 wks!!


----------



## babybuffy84

So glad it went well Kota and gorgeous pic of oompa :)!!!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Toby2 - I'm so tired on night's at the mo and altough I love the sunshine I wish it would snow :rofl: or something so I can get some :sleep: How are you today? hope car boot goes well! xx


----------



## toby2

thanks baby cakes, car boot waas good but i do now have a very pink arm!cant join you in your hope for snow but i do hope you get some sleep!!
lots of love
xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Well it didn't snow and I didn't :sleep: 

I finished nights this morning and am CD8 ready to start the SMEP (that's if I don't fall asleep by 7 :rofl:) 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## MissingBubs

Got a smiley face today, cd17. So heres to lots of dancing with my oh. Really hope SMEP works for me.


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Good luck MissingBubs, Hoping it works for us too xx


----------



## dawny690

Good luck missingbubs and babycakes xxxx


----------



## MissingBubs

Thanks dawny. Really babycakes? How you getting on with it? I'm so excited. Feels good to be aware of when I ov. Always assumed it would be cd 14 (I have 28 day cycles), but now I know where I've been going wrong. cd 17 today. X


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi MissingBubs on CD8 so just starting the 'every other night' today, DH thinks all his christmas's have come at once :rofl:
Had my mmc in march @ 12 +5 and my af arrived exactly 30 days later as normal but last af didnt arrive til CD40 so hoping my bodys not going to mess me about now! How about you have done the smep before? xx


----------



## Kota

Good luck with the SMEP plan ladies!! Hope it brings you your BFP's!!


----------



## dawny690

Right my update im now on provera for 5 days started today after my :bfn: this morning (even though opk is still +) and see what happens xxxxx


----------



## toby2

:hugs:dawny:hugs:you really are going through it at the mo 
missing bubs and babycakes I did the smep this cycle:happydance: For what its worth i think iwas over doing things before ov and then running out of enthusiasm to soon!!:rofl: also think i oved randomly so wouldnt have timed it right 
go girls go!!!:happydance:


----------



## dawny690

toby2 said:


> :hugs:dawny:hugs:you really are going through it at the mo
> missing bubs and babycakes I did the smep this cycle:happydance: For what its worth i think iwas over doing things before ov and then running out of enthusiasm to soon!!:rofl: also think i oved randomly so wouldnt have timed it right
> go girls go!!!:happydance:

Thanks hun xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well, my hours in a hospital increased by 10 today... my 4 month old nephew was rushed to hospital this morning as he'd stopped breathing. They managed to resuscitate him, but he's still on a ventilator. He was moved to great Ormond street this afternoon. He was without a heart beat for 20 mins... :cry: OH and I have been with them our BIL and SIL all day and have been looking after our niece who is 3. It all seems so surreal. You just never think it will happen to a member of your family do you? So distressing. Also brought back those traumatic memories from the day I found out about my mmc... I know its not about me right now, but I have so many emotions going on right now. I just hope and pray that he will pull through. Next 24 hours are critical...


----------



## toby2

((((((((peach)))))))))) thinking of your nephew, my niece spent to months in GOS when she was 7 months, they are amazing and he is in the best possible hands.
I think that it is perfectly natural for things that happen to trigger feelings in you about your angel, its a very emotive time-be kind to yourself
xxx


----------



## RobenR

Peach - :hugs: Stay strong.


----------



## Kota

Lots of :hugs: for you and your family Peach,


----------



## mom2toby

Hello Ladies, my name is Lisa and I went through a mc on march 14th of this year. my doctor gave us an immediate OK to ttc, so we've been doing so ever since. last month though, during my fertile days, i was going through a nasty UTI and of course, with those antibiotics had to take monistat for 7 days, so that put a damper on my ability to BD, so we're hoping this month will be better for us. :)


----------



## toby2

hi lisa, sorry to hear of you loss
hope you have better luck with your bd this month!
x


----------



## mjt11907

hi ladies... peach sorry to hear bout ur nephew... prayig for him..

lisa hopefully u will have better luck now... and everyone else babydust ur way...

and for me... ughh i have been ok still waiting on af to show for her first time since the mc and nothing yet.... we have been bding and still trying even tho no af yet... well neways i have been fine and healthy till a few hours ago i started to feel quite sick... like i need to throw up... ughh i hope im not comeing down with something... my summer is just about to start and i dont wanna be sick... be3ways i was wondering if it could be any sign of ovulation so i took a test and had two lines almost as dark as one another so i guess maybe i will o soon? idk im soo confused...


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Thinking of you and your family Peach xx


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: to you and your family peach xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kota

mjt - sounds like a +opk if they were as dark as each other! I'd get to BD'ing!!


----------



## momtobe,again

Can I join you ladies? I m/c in August 2007, and have been ttc for 2 years. I got my BFP on May 17, but am scared I may m/c again.


----------



## toby2

hey momtobe, welcome to team angels((((((((()))))))))its been lovely chatting to you else where and i know everyone will welcome you here
xx


----------



## toby2

peach i hope your nephew is doing ok((((((((())))))))))


----------



## ColeyB

Hey there! I saw that some of you are trying the SMEP plan this month and I just wanted to say that after my MMC in march I decided that I was going to try that plan too. So, after my first :witch: showed up we followed the plan exactly and I got my :bfp: at 9 dpo! It worked for me on the first try and I hope that you all have the same luck with it that I did! :dust:


----------



## RobenR

Peach Blossom -how are you making out sweetie? I hope you're hanging in there ok. You and yours are in my thoughts. 

Momtobe - welcome!


----------



## toby2

morning angel ladies:hugs:
So I have my scan date which is 9th July-just need to kep busy for 5wks and then i will know....


----------



## Peach Blossom

RobenR said:


> Peach Blossom -how are you making out sweetie? I hope you're hanging in there ok. You and yours are in my thoughts.
> 
> Momtobe - welcome!

Still no news on my nephew. He's still on a ventilator and has major swelling to the brain. I had the premiere of my show last night so couldn't make it down there to see him yesterday, but have taken the day off today to spend down at the hospital. 

Am running on empty now... 

Thanks for all your wishes ladies. Will be back with you properly soon. 
xxx


----------



## catfromaus

Hi guys,
Can I join you? My baby died a month ago. I'm desperate to conceive again, but too frightened to test! So silly- I used to be addicted to poas, and want to be pregnant, but I can't bring myself to test just yet. 
So, one month on, af should be here on monday, although I know that with a miscarriage it could take another couple of weeks.
Here's hoping!

Cat
xxx


----------



## bklove

welcome cat from aus. I hope you guys are doing ok, i've been away but will have plenty of time to catch up soon. I had to have emergency surgery to stop bleeding that I didn't know was happening over the weekend...pretty scary stuff, lost my right tube. :( But I have my life. I'm home recovering now, just taking it easy. :hugs: to all of you.


----------



## toby2

bk:hugs:am glad to hear you are ok, sorry to hear about your tube-it sounds like you have had a scary time of it?hope you are being well looked after and loved:hug:

:hug:peach what a time you are having of it as well, my thoughts are with you and your family, take care of yourself the best you can and i hope things change for you soon:hug:

Cat you are welcome here, sorry to hear of the loss of your little one, I think lots of us can understand your urge to be preg again right away,doesnt happen for everyone but it does for someone-totally understand your poas fear, sometimes ignorance feel like bliss doesnt it?dont forget even if you do test you may find your cycle has changed so dont give up hope if you get a bfn:hugs:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Peach am sending you and your family a ton of :hug::hug: and wishes that he gets better soon.
Welcome Mom to be So sorry for your loss :hug:
Hey Coley B Congrats glad the SMEP worked for you :hug:
Toby will keep everything crossed for you am sure those 5 weeks will fly by and it will be here before you know it.
Welcome cat from aus So sorry for your loss :hug:
Oh my god BK I hope your ok hope your getting lots of rest am sending you a ton of :hug::hug::hugs:.
Hope everyone else is doing ok?? xxx
Also has anyone heard off Roben was wondering how her nuchal scan went as she had bad news last time and have seen no updates off her think it was supposed to be yesterday,i really hope she didnt get bad news,am worried about her?? I hope she is ok!!!


----------



## babybuffy84

oooppsss ok i found a post off her phew thank god it went ok Roben if your around am so pleased it went well!!!!!!!!!! :)!!!!!! :) :)


----------



## RobenR

babybuffy84 said:


> oooppsss ok i found a post off her phew thank god it went ok Roben if your around am so pleased it went well!!!!!!!!!! :)!!!!!! :) :)

Thanks babybuffy! We're so relieved that everything turned out ok this time and we don't have to worry about having another m/c from a chromosomal abnormality. 

How are you making out?

Toby - the weeks will pass and it'll all be good. Trust me. Glad you're doing well.

Peach - thinking of you as always.


----------



## Rebaby

Hello ladies, we're back online in our new place now so just been catching up with you all.

I wanted to send some massive hugs to peach :hugs: i hope your little nephew makes a good recovery, and also to bklove :hugs: i'm sorry for what you've been going through, i hope you're doing okay, and to dawny too :hugs: come on :witch:!

Hope everyone else has been having a good day, i was very excited to hear about your scan results kota and roben :happydance:

We've had a crazy few days and there have been tears and vomiting! But we're officially moved in now and the unpacking is (slowly) getting underway.


----------



## dawny690

Hi :hi: :wave: girls hope your all well. Toby hope the time fly's for you hun as for me nothing yet apart from high temp but dont know if thats meds related so im not holding my breath there xxxx


----------



## Chilli

HI everyone, wow such a lot happens when you don't check in for a couple of days!!

Peaches - I'm hoping things get better for you and your family soon, lots of hugs to you!!

Welcome to all the new people

Nothing much to tell here thank goodness. Symptons have alleviated a little which I'm hoping doesn't mean there's anything wrong - much more like my first (successful) pg so I'm trying to stay hopeful. Not putting on any weight this time yet which I hope is good - have been doing loads of exercise so hoping that's why (last time my weight shot up! - and never dropped back!!)
Anyway, going to look back & catch up a bit now...


----------



## Chilli

Toby - hopefully we'll be having scans around same time (mine is at 9 weeks, so 4 1/2 to go). :happydance:
Can't wait and hate myself for wishing my time away when I should try to enjoy being pg!!! Even so still won't rest I don't think - I know too much now!!!:cry:


----------



## bklove

Thanks for the :hug: and thoughts guys. It was a bit scary as it happened so fast but i'm so glad it did as it was really a life or death situation. Now i'm just really sore and trying to deal with that, which hasn't been to bad. I don't need the pain killers as much which is always a good sign.


----------



## Chilli

bklove - you poor thing that all sounds very traumatic, hope you're feeling a bit better soon


----------



## Shazzy

Hey ladies, have not posted in a long time, been lurking though! just wanted to say congrats to the new mommies, and babydust for all the others.
Im 7dpo and just trying to make time go faster! 

Take care, will try to lurk less and chat more!

ciao


----------



## Chilli

Where are you all?:hi:


----------



## babybuffy84

Im here hello was just checking in on you all!! :) How you getting on Chilli??


----------



## Chilli

Well Baby, ok but just posted in 1st tri worries about symptons dropping off and not gaining weight - getting a bit paranoid I guess. Would like to be fat, sick and happy really!!??:rofl:

How are you?


----------



## Chilli

Oh except for one sympton which is still going VERY strong - I am SO forgetful, so forgive me if I keep repeating myself but it's crazy - I can't even tell you what I did yesterday with out thinking REALLY hard first!!!!


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh snap i cant remember anything i cant remember any bodies name or anything lately i just blame it on my baby brain :rofl:
My symptoms have really calmed down i dont really have any sickness or sore boobs anymore or anything just the forgetfulness,and is it that your not gaining weight that your worried about will pop over and have a look at your post i lost over a stone at the start and have put some back on but am not back at my pre pregnancy weight yet,but am good am starting to get a little bump which is good it makes me hopeful that baby is growing well but still have that worry in the back off my mind.
Ok will pop over to first tri and have a look at your post.


----------



## RobenR

Chilli said:


> Well Baby, ok but just posted in 1st tri worries about symptons dropping off and not gaining weight - getting a bit paranoid I guess. Would like to be fat, sick and happy really!!??:rofl:
> 
> How are you?

Chilli my friend, I lost 9 lbs in the first 11 weeks of my pg and the symptoms came and went. I was one of those wierd women happy to lose weight, but I also have a distorted body view so seeing a baby belly is just wierd to me. 

You're doing great!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. How is everyone? 

I'm shattered. My nephew is off the ventilator, but has severe brain damage. Its a waiting game to see if its permenant or not... Its been an emotionally draining week. Does anyone know if there is an area on BnB or anywhere on the tinternet where my SIL could get as much support as you ladies have give me? 

I spoke to my gran yesterday who told me about my cousin having her 20 week scan. I had a bit of a breakdown last night and a contributing factor was the fact that I was so envious of my cousin. I wish it was me... I should be 22 weeks now... I miss my angel... 

Still no sign of O... Have had pain in my lower right abdomen for 3 days now and am wondering whether that is O pain or not... lots of ewcm too... But the pain is really uncomfortable now and sometimes when I sit down it sends a shooting pain through that area... Its possible it has something to do with the PCO... who knows?!


----------



## toby2

:hug:peach:hug:what a horribly tough time for you:hug:
I havent had chance to look but i am sure there will be a section on here for special care baby mummys, will check laterxxx
not much to report from me, am basically a bit of a mentalist at the mo and spend my days sympton spotting and alternatively convincing myself everything is fine or every thing is not fine :headspin:
oh dear!!
much love
xx


----------



## Chilli

Toby - how reassuring that I'm not the only pg nutter!!!!!???


----------



## toby2

you truely are not alone chilli!!!


----------



## momtobe,again

Sorry I haven't been on here for several days. My MIL and FIL came to visit, and I haven't had time to get online, even to check email. How is everyone doing? I'm nervous, and have horrible morning sickness! Next progesterone check is Monday and 1st scan is the following Monday. Stick baby stick!


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies. I'm still at home just allowing my body to heal...which is kinda boring now, I'm a bit restless as i'm so limited in what I can do. I think I need a good book, any suggestions? 
Kota- oopa is looking good! How have you been feeling lately?
Chilli- :hug: and I have also heard of symptoms going away then coming back. How's it going now? 
Peachblossom- How are you feeling? Any relief with the physical pain? Shooting pain is always a bit alarming. And besides that how are you doing with your nephew? Children can be very resiliant so I'm praying he recovers from this 100%. As for the pregger cousin, that is hard, I know I try not to think of the what if's and that should be me...brings on unnessary hurt, one day it will be for the both of us :hug:


----------



## Chilli

bk;love - thanks, no return of symptons but getting hungrier, problem is these days I don't now what's real or just imagined having had so many weird symptons after MMC.

Good books - have you read "the kite runner" and "a thousand splendid suns"? If not they would be top recommendations of mine!


----------



## toby2

mom to be horrible morning sickness is great!long may it continue, hope al goes well monday((((((())))
Peach i have found the same section you already posted in(((())))))
Bklove keep restingx
chilli i can lay claim to either having or not having any sympton at any given moment!


----------



## Kota

hey ladies, looks like we've got a mixture of things going on in here at the moment,
Peach - I've left a msg in your journal for you, just know that I'm sending you all the hugs in the world at the moment, 
BK - sorry you're feeling restless now on top of everything else, don't really have any book recommendations but I know Applegirl was talking about one in her TTC journal. 
Chilli/Toby - good to see the beans are growing strongly and making you feel yuck!! we all know symptoms can come and go so please try to enjoy the relief when it comes. 

I'm okay, spending what ever time I can resting or napping at the moment, just always so tired. and the more tired i get, the more sick I feel. not a nice circle to get into. otherwise all is good and I'm almost 9wks now!!


----------



## toby2

Seems to go by so quick for everyone else!!!
have made the decision to tell a few friends now and feel so much better for it-wont change the outcome but at least i have support in the mean time!
:hug: for all
xx


----------



## momtobe,again

Toby, we've told a few close friends, too...but it's hard to wait. I am actually having a little relief from nausea today, and ate a decent lunch. However, I haven't taken my prenatal vitamin in 2 days, because I couldn't keep it down. I think I'm going to call the doctor tomorrow, to see if there is something else I can take. I know the m/s is a good sign, but it's hard not to tell people at work that I'm pregnant, when I'm so nauseous, and running to the bathroom all the time (although they don't know that it is to get sick).
Peach Blossom - praying for you and your family.


----------



## Chilli

Mum2 be - I had to tell a couple of key friends at work to cover me on my rushes to the loo - usually down to frequent weeing rather than being sick - just tell everyone you have a UTI!


----------



## toby2

lol at chilli-thats a good idea!
lots of love angel ladies, hope you are all doing ok?has been quiet over the weekend
xxx


----------



## Kota

toby - I always feel like it goes so much quicker for everyone else as well, I kinda like watching other peoples tickers more then my own as the move faster!! lol

I'm okay, don't want to whinge to much as I want this baby, but blimey... how do people do this twice??? I really can't seem to function at the moment, I'm either asleep or feeling so stupidly sick. I just keep telling myself that it will pass. 

Hope others are coping better and those TTC are going along well to! Peach yay for your crosshairs. Do you think you're still in with a chance this month or has the stress of your nephew put BD'ing on the back burner? 

Dawny - how you doing? any luck on the AF front yet?


----------



## dawny690

Nothing yet girls still waiting but also waiting for a scan appointment to come through to see if they can see whats going on in there xxxx


----------



## catfromaus

Got a bfn on the weekend. I know that my cycles could be all messed up straight after the mc. I haven't lost all hope, but feel pretty crappy right now to be honest.

Cat
xxx


----------



## toby2

:hug:cat
is really hard that first cycle through
xx


----------



## toby2

where have al the angel ladies gone??:cry:
am getting lonely here....
hope you are all ok?
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Rebaby

I'm here toby!

Hugs to cat :hugs:

Peach, how is your nephew doing now? Better i hope.

I am still sickly but the past two weeks have gone so quickly with moving house and i am really starting to get excited at how far along i am now. I have a midwife appointment on thursday when she will try to listen in for the heartbeat for the 1st time, so fingers crossed! I know it's mad but i am still really nervous :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. My nephew is doing well. He is making a little progress everyday and may be moved from GOH to the local hospital at the end of the week! :happydance:

I'm just counting down the hours til I go on holiday. 2 weeks in the south of France. Really gonna miss you girls! :cry:

How is everyone else doing? Feel a bit out of the loop!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Girls, 

Sorry not been on recently they've got an overtime bonus incentive at work for the next 3 months so been working my a** off. The smep has gone out the window Im too tired but still had the odd :sex: so who knows??!!

Hope everyone ok

xx


----------



## catfromaus

af arrived today. So no baby this month at least. I don't think I've ever felt worse. 

Cat
xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Cat. So sorry :witch: got you. Fx'd for next cycle. Xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

:hugs: Cat xx


----------



## distantsun

Hi everyone,

Can I join you guys. We lost our baby on the 24th May. Looking to try again really soon just playing the waiting game with :witch: at the moment.

Emma


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies. I'm here! Bored out my mind recovering at home from the surgery. Still a bit sore, but the goal is to be more productive today so I won't be so restless. But it just takes sooo much energy to be productive! 

Chili- thanks for the book ideas. Lol at the uti comment, great idea:)
Kota -9 weeks already! Go baby go!
toby2- I'm glad you were able to share your pregnancy with some friends. I know its gotta be good having the extra support. 
Catfromaus- Sorry the AF has you feeling down, but you mentioned being hopeful, so hold on to that. Its another cycle of possibilities. :hug: Are you monitoring your ovulation and things like??
Distantsun- Welcome. Sorry to meet under these circumstances though :hugs: How are you managing these days? I hope that baby comes soon!


----------



## catfromaus

I know when I ovulate, so I know that we timed everything right this cycle. I can't understand why I'm not pregnant, but I know that a lot of us have bodies that aren't very fair to us! It is much more traumatic than I thought, having af. Every time I see blood, I just want to freak out. The af cramps are stronger than usual, and it feels very similar to the stupid tablets...its just really hard atm.

Cat
xxx


----------



## Kota

lots of :hugs: for you cat, the first AF after a m/c is just horrible. Hope it passes quickly for you,


Things have been a bit hectic here, had a massive bleed last night, full details in my journal but it was enough to soak 2 pads and I also passed 2 small clots and a large amount of tissue. Went for a scan this morning fearing the worst, only to see Oompa growing strongly, with a 174bpm heartbeat and cute little fingers!! Posing away for the ultrasound camera and generally being great. Not sure the reason for the bleed but will speak to my MW further tomorrow at my booking in appointment. Updated scan pics in my journal for those who wish to see.


----------



## Chilli

Oh Kota, I'm so glad that it led to nothing and a poser!!! Hang in there oompa!!

Cat, as said it's a miserable time having first AF after MC, but try to think of it as preperation for next pg if you can - that helped me.

Distantsun - welcome and sorry for your loss. The girls here are great!!

Everybody - well I've had a particularly pants 48hrs including righting off my car by some stupid deer throwing itself in front of me yesterday morning. As you can all imagine my main concern then and now is the affect it's had on the baby as I was shaking like a leaf and am exhausted today as just carried on teaching like nothing had happened yesterday. So that's just an extra worry on top of the general "have no symptons, feel too ok" sort of things. I'm losing my grip on everything a bit I think because I am so worried ALL of the time. I just want to get to 9 week scan which doc promised me 3 weeks ago but I still haven't had date for.

Sorry everyone, just having a big whinge really:blush:


----------



## Rebaby

Oh wow.

Well first welcome to emma, i'm sorry for your loss, i'm sure you'll find all the ladies here really supportive and helpful :hugs:

And kota- big massive hugs lady :hugs: that must have been terrifying for you, i can only imagine. I am so glad that everything is okay, going to go peep at your scan piccies now!

I'm sorry you're feeling so down cat :hugs: I do understand what you mean about seeing blood and freaking out. I didn't have a visit from the :witch: after my miscarriage so i know it's not the same, but shortly after i did suffer terribly with bleeding piles for a few days :blush: and when i saw blood in the toilet bowl i was distraught, i didn't immediately connect with what was really happening and all i could think was "what is wrong with my body". I hope this is the last time she's visiting you for a long while and that you start to feel more positive soon.

:hug: to chilli, fingers crossed your scan date comes through asap hun so you can put your mind at rest.

And big hugs to anyone else who needs them today.

I am still sick sick sick but very happy as we saw the midwife this morning and it took her a couple of minutes but she was able to find the heartbeat with her doppler so we got to hear it for the first time, it was incredible.


----------



## toby2

Chilli I really know how you feel, i am groping my boobs almost every 30 secs and i do feel sick but not always, not often and not as bad as with my little boy- it is such a worry and i a afraid i just dont have any answers for you, just a hugxxx
Kota am so glad everything is ok
cat so sorry you are having a hrd time, first af after m/c is horrid, hang on in there will soon be over for youxxx
Hi emma, hope your wait is a short one
xx
Rebaby must have been lovely to hear the heart beatxx
lots of love to al the other angel ladies
xx


----------



## Chilli

Hi all
Well I've just come off the phone to doc who thinks that she should take bloods and give me a scan. But as it's friday I have to wait til next week now. SO, I had to tell work as the only appt that they could give was middle of the day on Monday. Basically my symptons have dropped right off, just like they did last time when LO's heart stopped, but didn't realise for 3 weeks!!! I'm so worried now I'm finding it hard to do anything "normal"..... Well she just called again and told me that I have to go to the EPU on Monday and tell them I've had pains in order to get a scan!


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry you're having such a worrying time hun :hugs: All my symptoms disappeared at around 7 weeks and i became convinced i was about to miscarry again, it was awful, i just cried and cried and couldn't concentrate or think of anything else. I had my HCG levels taken over the course of 48 hours but the results were inconclusive- a rise but a slow rise, so they sent me for a scan.

EPAU were a bit funny with me, almost as if "why are you here? You've had your bloods" but i told them i'd had a bit of pain and they did scan me and all was well- LO was there and the heart beating away.

I so much hope it is the same for you hun. I will have everything crossed.

:hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli I'm thinking of you and hoping and praying everything is ok. xxx


----------



## toby2

Chilli I wish there was anything i could say to help, it isnt long till monday and there is every chance everything is fine, symptons or not- i know its hard but try to stay positive
(((((((())))))))))
hello lovely angel ladies,hope you all doing ok
xx


----------



## Kota

sending you lots of positive vibes Chilli and hope that Monday brings you only good news. :hugs:


----------



## momtobe,again

Hi ladies! I haven't been online for several days now. Life has been hectic with my in-laws arrival. My MIL and FIL are with us for 3 months. Anyways, I had my progesterone check done last week and the doctor said my levels were too high, so now I am only taking progesterone every other day. The only thing I can find online is that 50 is normal for 5 weeks. I was exactly 7 weeks when they checked me...and 57.5 doesn't seem to high for 2 weeks later, does it? My first ultrasound is Monday, and I am nervous. I haven't had as many symptoms over the last week or so...although they have not gone away all together. I think I'm afraid he's not going to see anything, and is going to tell me that I'm not even pregnant, and that it's all been in my head. But I did have my Hcg levels checked after my BFP and then 48 hours later, and they said that everything was good...I think my hormones are just running away with me. Hopefully Monday will come fast!!


----------



## catfromaus

Chilli, sending you plenty of positive vibes, and will be thinking of you monday. So hope that everything is fine.

Cat
xxx


----------



## dawny690

Chilli hope everything is ok :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Thinking of you Chilli xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Well girls, thanks so much for all your lovely wishes. Now I'm feeling like I might have made a fuss out of nothing!!?? Since Fri I have felt much more pg, with return of symptons. Also doc rec'd I did a HPT as knew I would stress all weekend, which I did and the line appeared immediately and was very dark even though used midday sample... so really hoping I've made a big fuss over nothing!!?? Still going to have bloods taken tom, but might not do scan as don't really qualify for EPU and might be someone in more need, also DH away for few days and assuming all is well, would like him there for first sight of LO (oh yeah and I'm a coward and don't want to do it on my own). Have booked own early scan for 1st July 5.40 (which will be 9 + 2) as that will be real milestone for us (angel's heart stopped at 8+4), so let's hope bean hangs in til then - chilli bean - :rofl:

PS You're such a great bunch and I don't know how I'd be getting through all this without you - you all deserve to get what you desire!!!:hug:


----------



## Rebaby

Oh i'm so glad that you're feeling better about things :hugs: You weren't making a fuss over nothing hun, it is a scary scary time when you've miscarried before and you feel as though you can't trust your body or your mind!

Hope everything is looking good tomorrow. If you change your mind and want that scan don't hesitate to push for it, reassurance is important.

I'll have my fingers crossed for 1st july anyway, we also have our next scan that week!


----------



## catfromaus

I'll keep my fingers crossed just in case, but I'm sure that everything is fine. Awesome news!

Cat
xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Morning everyone,

Havent been on much over the weekend have been feeling so ill,so am off up the docs am full of hayfever and cant take anything but am sneezing so much that im having nose bleeds,have had 7 over the last 2 days and just feel wiped out now.So am hoping that they will give me something.
I went for my 15 week check up on friday was feeling so nervous that something had happened to baby but she managed to find the heartbeat straight away,i was so relieved!!!
Chilli hope it goes ok today and like rebaby said if you need more reassurance then push for a scan too.
Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Kota

Great to hear you're feelig more confident Chilli! I'm sure your bloods will come back really high and then you'll be able to count down to the scan on july 1st... not that far away really!!

All's okay here, have put myself on bed rest so taking it very easy, been feeling rather yuck the last few days so its nice not to worry about having to force myself into work. Just want the next couple of weeks to be done with so the sicky stomach goes and I'm not feeling like I could sleep 20hrs a day!! 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

xx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Kota am sure it will pass but just take it easy,im off at the mo too just resting and taking it easy my hayfever is wiping me out!!
Chilli hope it went ok yesterday keep thinking positive!!!


----------



## toby2

hope you two are resting up!
hayfever is just horrible
x


----------



## Kota

Finally starting to feel okay, haven't been sick in a few days and the dry wretching is stopping as well. As is the spotting! :happydance: 
Still could sleep for england though !!! lol, 

Chilli - any news?


----------



## toby2

thats good to hear on both fronts kota
xx


----------



## musicwiz

I'm new to this forum and was recommended looking Team Angels up. I had a MC at the beginning of May - my first pregnancy. Starting to feel a bit happier recently which is good as I thought I'd never stop crying!

My hubby and I are planning ttc in july/August time so am trying to get as fit as possible in order to get this next one past the 8+4 weeks 'pumkin' got to.

If there are any tips you ladies can give me for staying as healthy as possible, esp once we conceive, it would be really helpful as I am quite worried about doing the wrong thing and losing another.

Thanks!


----------



## jennysue379

Hello ladies. I'm kinda new here also, and like you musicwiz, I miscarried may 2nd. We are currently trying again. I know some say wait a month or so, but I'm determined. I was only 5 and a half weeks and did not have a complicated m/c... Although I was very discouraged because I have a 3 and a half year old and had no problems at all with his pregnancy. I just didn't realize how many women went through this until I found this site! Everyone is so supportive and helpful.
So I'm feeling a little nausea and crampy, so I'm hoping I have a sticky one in there. And good luck to those TTC again


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies, alot going on with Team Angels in the past couple posts. Welcome musicwiz & jennysue379 it is tough meeting under these circumstances, but you are in great company. How are you guys dealing emotionally with things? It is a hard thing to deal with, and it is important to vent and take care of yourself as you try to move on. I've been ttc for almost a year and had 2 m/c's and a ruptured ectopic, definitly not how I thought things would be, but I do continue to be hopeful that baby will get here soon. 

catfromaus- :hugs: sometimes everything can be perfect and we still don't get that bfp, darn that mother nature! But this is a new cycle of possibilities. 
Kota, Chilli & momtobe,again- you've all had so much going on but its great to hear the babies are coming along & you guys are ok :hug:. I'm really hoping its smooth sailing for all of you. 

:hugs:


----------



## babybuffy84

Chilli - How you getting on have you had any results back yet hope your ok ?? xxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Ladies

Sorry i've not been posting in here too much i was finding it rather hard after i lost the twins but i just wanted to catch up with you all and see how you're all doing?! 

Anna x x


----------



## dawny690

Hey anna babes how you doing? xxxx


----------



## aflight84

hey i'm not too bad feeling a little down at the moment hoping that things start to happen for me soon

days are ticking away for your wedding hey


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> hey i'm not too bad feeling a little down at the moment hoping that things start to happen for me soon
> 
> days are ticking away for your wedding hey

Yes we are looking at waiting an extra month though will know a date properly tomorrow then when I get July's wages can I sort you out with that if I have enough or give you half that date 12th july and other half 12th august or will that be cutting it too fine? I know how you feel hun im the same xxxxxx


----------



## Chilli

Hi all, well I'm waiting for the docs to open to get my test results. She called last night and left rather ambiguous message so I've had a terrible night of worry, but tried to convince myself all is well. I'lll let you know soon...

Welcome jenny & musicwiz, so sorry to hear about your losses, but this is a great supportive place to start looking forward now! Best of luck with your TTC.
KOta - glad to hear you're feeling a bit better now.
Aflight & Dawny - it's good to hear from you, good luck with the wedding arrangements hun.

Well other than the worry about babs, also wrote my car off last week and am moving house. All a bit stressful really. OH is on the case re a new car and solicitor is driving me mad asking for stupid bits of paper ahhhhhh!!!! Still it stops me obsessing to the extreme re babs


----------



## catfromaus

Chilli, I'm keeping everything crossed for you!
Hugs and good vibes,

Cat
xxx


----------



## Chilli

It's not good news, I knew it wouldn't be. Doc trying to arrange scan to confirm the worst!


----------



## dawny690

Oh no chilli fingers crossed they are wrong xxxxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh chilli i so hope there wrong will keep everything crossed for you xxx
:hug:


----------



## Kota

Oh Chilli, I'm so sorry, I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that things will be okay. :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Thinking of you Chilli :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## toby2

oh chilli what a time you are having of it, the biggest of all hugs to you
xxxx


----------



## toby2

hello to the new posters, cant see your names over the page but welcome to you
xxx


----------



## dawny690

OMG toby 10wks :wohoo: xxxxx


----------



## jennysue379

Awe... Sorry chilli. I hope you are doing well. Just stay strong.


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Oh Chilli I really hope they are wrong xx :hugs:


----------



## krockwell

Hey ladies. 
Haven't posted in here for a long bit... but wanted to come check out how you all are doing. :) 
I missed you all terribly. :hugs:

Things are going with OH and me... we are on our 3rd cycle of Clomid... I've been tested every other day now for almost a week (Hubs made me do it!) lol and all :bfn: But... still hopeful as I probably will have a little longer cycle this time around instead of the usual 29 days. Will be testing again on Sunday...

Here's hoping. 
&#9829; 
Take care ladies.


----------



## toby2

hiya Krockwell-nice to hear from youx
thinking of you chilli(((((())))))
Dawny thanks for the enthusiasum but both my mc were at 13wks so i am not joining in the dancing yet-soon though i hopexx


----------



## Chilli

OMG you girls - miracles can happen: Yesterday doc told me that hcg levels had dropped from 8000 to 7000 so pg no longer viable. Sent me for scan today and unbelieveably having explained to sonographer that looking to see when happened she said "well I can see a heart beat!!!!!!!!!" SHe measured and all is where it should be. Gynae said ignore bloods and relax!! Next scan on Friday next!!! I'm in shock but it's great!!! I really feel like somebody's prayers paid off or a miracle occurred - keep going chilli bean you can do it!!!

Thanks so much for your fantastic support as always.
am on:cloud9:


----------



## RobenR

Chilli, all my thoughts are with and Chilli-bean. I am keeping everything crossed for you and wishing you all the luck in the world. You'll be in my prayers.

Toby - you're so close, I understand the caution though. I won't relax until I'm past 18w since that was when we had our loss last time. 

How are the rest of the angel ladies? Sorry I haven't been around much, I've had work trying to put me in an early grave.


----------



## toby2

thanks robenx
Chilli that news had made my day-cant tell you how pleased i am for you,keep up the good work chilli bean!!
xxx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Toby - you're so kind - I can't quite get my head round it - or take the silly grin off my face


----------



## Kota

Oh Chilli, :hugs: :yipee: that is just the BEST news!! I am truely sooo happy for you hun, see, miricles DO happen!! 
Cillybean is a strong'un! You just gotta keep believing.


----------



## dawny690

Chiili thanks fantastic news I just knew the doctor was wrong way to go chillibean keep growing strong we all want to see you in about 7mths time :yipee: xxxxx


----------



## Chilli

Kota I love your signature and I think I'll start that mantra too


----------



## toby2

morning angel ladies-how is everyone and what are you up to?
am feeling ok today and the sun is shinning so think i am going to brave my allotment!
xx


----------



## Rebaby

Oh that is the most fantastic news to read chilli :happydance: Well done little chilli bean! I will keep everything crossed that it all continues to go well.

Nice to hear from you krockwell, hope that :bfp: isn't far away now!

I am still being sick constantly, have had 3 really bad days where even fluids have been a bit of a no-go then, last night, i was so fed up and starving having basically not eaten for so long that on a whim we went to burger king and i had a whopper meal and ice cream :blush: And it stayed down :rofl:

Hyperemesis is a hoot! I couldn't even manage to keep ribena down the day before and have been surviving by sucking ice cubes :dohh:

Otherwise everything is just fine. Because of moving house we've had to change GP/Midwives and so i don't know when our 20 week scan is going to be...but fingers crossed it won't take too long to organise...can't wait to see little bug again and see how much he/she has grown! :baby:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Chilli im so pleased !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hang on in there little chilli stay strong!!!! xxxx


----------



## jennysue379

Oh thank goodness chilli! That's great news! Hang in there little bean!:hug:


----------



## toby2

morning ladies-hope you all having a good weekend?am off to see my grandparents today
xx


----------



## bklove

Toby2 my weekend has been pretty busy. I realize this weekend I can't do as much as I would like to yet, I definitly need to take my time with this recovery from the ectopic. I'm finally home today, back to being bored/resting:). Looking forward to this week, i'll be hanging out in D.C. with the hubby...I get to be bored in a different state, yes!

Chili- its sooooo good to hear everything is still going well. You had me going for a second! :hugs: to you though because I know that was crazy. 
aflight84: :hug: I hope we can be a good distraction for you. 
krockwell: I was going to say I wish you a bfp!...but then I saw your ticker says 4 weeks pregnang, so it looks like you got it already?!! Congrats. 
Robenr: To hell with work! lol. Thanks for finding your way back to us. 

Ok, i'm going back to my boring and lonely afternoon. The hubby is visiting his dad, so its like an extra dose of suckiness on the couch!:) But life is good.


----------



## dawny690

bklove said:


> Toby2 my weekend has been pretty busy. I realize this weekend I can't do as much as I would like to yet, I definitly need to take my time with this recovery from the ectopic. I'm finally home today, back to being bored/resting:). Looking forward to this week, i'll be hanging out in D.C. with the hubby...I get to be bored in a different state, yes!
> 
> Chili- its sooooo good to hear everything is still going well. You had me going for a second! :hugs: to you though because I know that was crazy.
> aflight84: :hug: I hope we can be a good distraction for you.
> krockwell: I was going to say I wish you a bfp!...but then I saw your ticker says 4 weeks pregnang, so it looks like you got it already?!! Congrats.
> Robenr: To hell with work! lol. Thanks for finding your way back to us.
> 
> Ok, i'm going back to my boring and lonely afternoon. The hubby is visiting his dad, so its like an extra dose of suckiness on the couch!:) But life is good.

If your bored hun could you look at my last post I posted on my journal please :blush: xxx


----------



## toby2

oooooooooooooooooo look at krockwell's ticker!!!yay!
hope the time doesnt drag to much for you bkxx
hiya dawny how are you?
lots of love everyone
xx


----------



## dawny690

toby2 said:


> oooooooooooooooooo look at krockwell's ticker!!!yay!
> hope the time doesnt drag to much for you bkxx
> hiya dawny how are you?
> lots of love everyone
> xx

Not too bad thanks hun how are you? xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Loving the ticker krockwell hun xxxx


----------



## RobenR

Krockwell I just saw your ticker! I'm so happy for you! Congrats!

BKlove, I would like nothing better than to tell them all to bugger themselves sideways with a spatula, but they'd frown on that and I don't want to get charged. I'm working on it and trying to cope. 

I've missed my angel ladies! Sorry for the new arrivals (not in that way btw) but things seem hopeful for everyone so far. Fingers crossed for all of you! 

I'm coming up on both my original EDD and also the time when we lost our little girl, so I'm wound up a bit tighter than usual, and will until I get past those dates.


----------



## toby2

:hug:roben tough times ahead, just keep going and you will get through them
:hi: angel ladies


----------



## Rebaby

RobenR said:


> I'm coming up on both my original EDD and also the time when we lost our little girl, so I'm wound up a bit tighter than usual, and will until I get past those dates.

Big :hug: hun

Congratulations krockwell! :happydance:

Hope everyone is having a good day :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Congrats Krockwell! Great to see another Team Angels graduate! 

RobenR - sending you lots of :hugs: and positive vibes to get you through the rough times ahead and to the other side.


----------



## bklove

Dawny690 I have to track down a link to your journal but I will check it out. I'm out in D.C. now and it is much nice relaxing in a new area, I can keep myself occupied like a tourist, or sleep or actually get some work done (which i've done none of today). So this week has been a bit better so far, and the AF came today, yippie!! lol, hurts a smidge, but i'm glad to be back on that track, I feel like its the parade to symbolize the resolution of the ectopic. Now if only I can physically get back to %100 or atleast 85. 

A question to all- How much do you guys think about your EDD? :hugs: to those who it does bother, but i'm curious because its not something i've ever really thought about. I did think about it a little this time because I have a pregger friend and we would've been due around the same time, but besides that it hasn't been an issue for me, always just focused on getting pregnant again. I imagine its even easier not to think about it...but wanted to get everyones thoughts on it.


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Ladies,

Haven't been on much lately, not been coping very well and feeling generally crap :cry: Can't stop thinking about mc and it's beginning to cause arguements between me and dh. I really wanted to do the smep last cycle but he doesn't want to be 'put under pressure'. Don't think he understands and I'm even starting to become bitter to some 3 of my closest friends as their pg, sorry for ranting just feeling really down.

xx

Oh before I forget Congrats Krockwell xx


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry you're feeling so down babycakes :hugs: I guess your OH might be feeling the same way but just dealing with it all differently? It's a shame he wouldn't try the smep with you, as i've heard really good things about it. Did you tell him how it made you feel? Sending you lots and lots of hugs.

Glad you're feeling better bklove and that the :witch: finally showed! I still think of our original EDD even though of course i am now pregnant and feeling good about things. It doesn't upset me as such, but occasionally i will see someone on here with our 1st EDD in their signature (i would have been due 21st October) and it reminds me but doesn't upset me. I am so happy with the way things worked out, as even though i would never have chosen to miscarry, obviously, if i hadn't then i wouldn't be having THIS baby that i am having now, so that's how i chose to think of it.

Anyway, hope everyone is having a good day so far. I have a new GP and he is soooo much more pro-active on the hyperemesis than my old one, so i am still vomiting and off work but i now have possible solutions and the future is looking a little brighter!


----------



## toby2

:hug:babycakes, am sorry to hear you are feeling crap-it always seems to me that when your really feeling it i the time you get surrounded by preg people,is worse when they are your friends or relatives-difficult to deal with. i know some peoples partners feel preasured by :sex: time tables as they see it-could you try just selling it to him as a month where you hav lots of sex?? My partner has had a very different journey through this than me and that has made it hard at times so i really feel for you.:hug:
:hi: other angel ladies
xx


----------



## bklove

babycakes I like the selling it as just having alot of sex also and being creative with it. I don't think they always get it which can be frustrating! So its understood, but now you have to work with his way of seeing things. Otherwise :hug:. I do feel awkward around my pregger friend, but trying to be a good friend, and not be awkwardly bitter...hope I don't show it on my face when i'm around her, i'm bad at that:)

Thanks for answering Rebaby and i'm so glad things are going well for you. 

:hugs: guys!


----------



## catfromaus

I'm so focused on getting pregnant again that the original due date doesn't really bother me that much. However, I'm not sure that I'll feel the same when it gets here! I do feel a twinge of sadness whenever I see someone on here who is at the same stage that I would be, but I'm trying to stay healthy. I know that theres no point feeling that way.

Lots of hugs to all!

Cat
xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

I was only today thinking that i would only have about 9 weeks left and our baby would be here,i still feel sad and it gets me down and even now that i am pregnant i think i still carry a lot of guilt over the miscarriage even though i couldnt have prevented it,i still feel like a failure sometimes.
Luckily im on holiday the week of what my edd should have been so we will probably go to the baby garden at the cemetery where they scattered the babies ashes and put some flowers down im very pleased that even though we lost the baby early on,we have somewhere where we can go to remember the baby.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Chilli

Sorry I haven't been on this week girls, taking some time out to recover from last week's scare and prepare myself for tomorrow's scan - please let baby still be ok!!! I've read up a lot about bhg levels dropping and general consensous seems to be that it implys impending MC, but there are some exceptions and I really hope this baby is one of them. Please pray, dance or whatever it is that you can do for me tomorrow.

Moving on I have some great news from Peaches who is on hols in France but has got a BFP!!! (she told me to tell you all, I'm not stealing her thunder) How fab is that!!?? And Krockwell, you too, yipee!!! Lots of lovely babies next year we hope!!!

Bk - in answer to your question I'm scared stiff of my EDD, which would have been 9.9.09 - that's ironic eh? Spent tuesday with a girl who I bumped into on 1st MW appt when we both confessed yes we were pg, she's huge and round and lovely and I couldn't even look at her bump all day!! I'm hoping this current pg will get me through that week!

Baby-cakes - we have all ranted in our time hun, but that's what we're here for! Much love and support whenever you need it. I agree that OH is just dealing with it differently - don't let MC spoil what you have with him. I know it's so hard when all you want is another LO, I completely understand.

Everyone else, lots of love and hope to be back here tomorrow night with more good news (scan is at 4pm)


----------



## Kota

I don't think about my EDD a lot, I used to, it would be a "it's been X wks since I m/c, I'd be X wks pregnant now", realised this wasn't helping so purposely no longer keep track, sub conciously I know though from following the journeys of some of the ladies on here that are due around the same time I would have been, and one of my mates is due a week after what I would have been, so it's there in the back somewhere, Right now I'm looking at it like at least I won't be heavily pregnant all through summer!! I'm already struggling with being a billion degrees!!
This baby is the one I want to concentrate on now.


----------



## Rebaby

Hurray for peaches :happydance: i'm so pleased for her!

Will be thinking of you tomorrow chilli :hugs:


----------



## bklove

It is tough dealing with that EDD, especially with a funky date like what you mentioned chilli. Babybuffy84 I just want to remind you that you are not a failure. As much as we all want it to be, there is alot of this that is out of our hands. But as we see from peaches it so is possible. I'm on your boat though catfromaus, i'm just really focused on trying to get that baby:) Sometimes I think a bit to much- just last night I came up with my tentative game plan for the next 3 months, lol.


----------



## catfromaus

I've got a game plan too! And I never had one before...

Cat
xxx


----------



## distantsun

Well ladies I'm back in the game. :witch: came on monday 28 days since my d and c. Hopefully this will mean I'll be lucky and fall back into my 28 day cycle.


----------



## RobenR

BK Love - I have been trying not to think of it, it's just looking at the calendar and knowing that July 5 is so close. It was easier not to think of it in the earlier months of this year but knowing it's in a week and a bit...I'm trying so hard not to dwell since it only drags DH down as well.

Babybuffy you are not a failure, not ever!

Babycakes - if you need to rant then go ahead. DH was like that when I wanted to try again and he didn't want to "take the fun out of it."

Chilli - good thoughts for you today! Lots of them!


----------



## babybuffy84

Yeah Peaches congrats :)!!!!!!!!!
Good luck for today chilli will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for your prayers/thought and wishes, unfortunately they didn't help this time and out LO is really gone - no HB, D&C tues - heartbreak forever!!


----------



## bklove

awww, no chilli. wow. :hug: Well we are here so feel free to vent. :hug: I'm so sorry. I just want to give you a hug.....here is my virtual shoulder T (its the best I could do) but please lean on it!:). Can you do another u/s to be sure right before the D&C, I know in rare cases it has made a difference- https://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/mycommunity/viewforum.php?f=14


----------



## Chilli

Thanks bklove I could really do with that hug right now


----------



## RobenR

Chilli I'm so sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## toby2

:hug:chilli:hug:thats such sad news, am so sorry-life is so creul sometimes:hugs:


----------



## toby2

after another night spent sobbing in my pillow have finally cracked,am just over 9weeks now and i am going to try and book a private scan for today or monday,cant go on like this anymore-its making my head and my heart hurt way to much. Am also fairly certain my symptons have dropped off over the last few days, a fairly sure sign that things are not as they should be but i am just so sick of second guessing myself-am so scared its stupid and i cant even bear to think about what its going to be like if my suspicions are right-never in my whole life have i hoped so much my intuition is wrong!
wish me luck, firstly that i can find the courage to book the bloody thing and secondly that my bean is still there,as it should be


----------



## catfromaus

:hug: to toby, and lots of positive thoughts. Hopefully you can get that scan and it gives you the piece of mind that you need.

Chilli- words cannot describe how sorry I feel for your loss. Had been following your story and hoping for the best. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish there was more I could do.

Cat
xxx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for your wishes everyone. It really helps, but unfortunately doesn't take the loss away. I'm not quite as destroyed as I was last time but it's bad enough as I'm sure you can imagine.

Toby, I know exactly how you feel honey, but just because I lost my LO doesn't mean you will, could be your symptons are dropping cos you're nearing 12 weeks. Get a scan! It's terrifying but you can't keep torturing yourself - I know the wrangle you go through every time you think about it. Statistically you should be ok, just try to stay positive, it's all we have in our power to do. Lots of:hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Oh Chilli, i'm so so sorry, i am devastated for you :hugs:

Get that scan booked toby and put your mind at rest. I have my fingers crossed that everything is okay. I know it's completely impossible not to worry but symptoms coming/going or just plain disappearing doesn't necessarily mean anything hun, so hopefully everything will be fine.

Big :hug: for everyone who needs one today.


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Chilli - I am completely gutted for you, so sorry xx

Toby2 - Thinking of you, get that scan booked xx

:hug:


----------



## toby2

thanks lovely ladies and you chilli((((((())))))
bloody well cant get a scan privately until after my nhs one -am just so fecked off with this now am sorely tempted to ring my dr on monday and lie to get a scan, mind you that just makes me feel crap at thought of it as well.
I know symptons dropping off are not a clear indication always but have been down this road twice before and its all starting to get a bit familiar


----------



## Rebaby

toby2 said:


> thanks lovely ladies and you chilli((((((())))))
> bloody well cant get a scan privately until after my nhs one -am just so fecked off with this now am sorely tempted to ring my dr on monday and lie to get a scan, mind you that just makes me feel crap at thought of it as well.
> I know symptons dropping off are not a clear indication always but have been down this road twice before and its all starting to get a bit familiar

Oh no! :dohh: I was under the impression that with private scans you could pretty much call up and have one the next day if you wanted! I guess they're busier than i thought!

Have you talked to your doctor about your disappearing symptoms and how it is reminiscent of last time? Do you think he/she would refer you to EPAU or do you think you'd have to pretty much lie to get one?

My symptoms went totally awol around week 7/8 (i posted here about it, totally frantic and going out of my mind) one of the GP's arranged for me to have HCG levels taken and then again 48 hours later and then based on the outcome of that another GP arranged for me to have a 2nd early scan on easter friday. My levels weren't falling, in fact they were rising but it was a "slow rise" which the doctor thought was ambigious as it could have been perfectly natural (as they do taper out and then fall as the pregnancy goes on) or a bad sign, so i got the scan. And it really really put my mind at ease, as all i did that week was cry and cry and cry thinking i was having another miscarriage.

Sending you lots and lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Chilli - I am so so sorry hun, it doesn't make it any easier I know, but please know that I'm thinking of you and really do feel for your loss. :cry::hugs: Sending you all the strength you need to help you through this horrible time. 


Toby - Is there another place you can go privately? Sorry, you may have already said it but how much longer until your NHS scan? I too would speak to the Dr and just explain how much this is stressing you out because of the prev m/c. I hope you can get an earlier scan organised,


----------



## toby2

thanks girls- i can only find one plce within a 2hr drive that do private scans and she is booked up until she is going on holiday so no go. during my last preg i begged and begged anyone who would listen for an early scan because of my previous m/c and it was a no go, i asked my gp and midwife about it this time as i have now had two in a row but unless i have had that magic 3 mc or am bleeding and cramping it isnt going to happen, think i am just going to have to accept it and stay in my 'happy place for the next two weeks!!!!wish i could have a bottle of wine a day to help, would make it easier!scan is on 9th july


----------



## toby2

chilli,am thinking of you and what you re going through, hope you are hving lots of love and support to get you through to tuesday
xx


----------



## dawny690

Oh chilli hun Im so very sorry :hugs: :cry: xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Chilli.. :hugs: So so sorry hon... I really really had hoped it would all work out for you this time... :hugs:

As for me, despite getting 7 :bfp:s whilst on holiday I started bleeding heavily this morning (the last day of the holiday) We had a 12 hour drive ahead of us and no way to reach a doctor... Then we broke down 4 hours away from Calais and are stuck in France another night... Gutted, devastated, frustrated... Just don't understand... :cry: 

And if one more person quotes a statistic at me or says 'at least you can get pregnant' I will hit them (you ladies excluded from that comment!!) I know no one knows what to sya, but do they really think that will help? 

Sorry, not the most cheerful 'I'm back' message... Hope everyone else is ok... haven't had a chance to really catch up with everything and all the posts, but will do soon. 

:hugs: to everyone... xx


----------



## dawny690

Im so sorry peach hun :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## toby2

:hug:peach:hug:There are no words but i am thinking of youxxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Got my :bfp: girls. :happydance:

I have just used up my last test as then I could not POAS anymore. 

Had absolutely no symptoms this month.

Had spotting on CD18 but I put this down to a water infection.

There is hope ladies for those who have lost.

xxx


----------



## dawny690

Congrats babe :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## KandKsMama

Hey gals, you might not remember me I popped in a bit after my losses in Nov. and March. Some of you might know me from other groups in the past. I was on vacation for a while and recently I began designing digital scrap kits to sell and have been a bit busy. DH and I really haven't been TTC much, but did BD twice this cycle only.

Peach, I am so sorry to hear about this loss and everything that happened during it. I too agree I hate people tossing stats at me or saying well feel lucky you have two already. That is not the point whether it is your first baby or 5th it still hurts all the same. 

Chilli, I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through. I never got to the dr. with my losses before they happened so I did not see a healthy little bean. I am truly saddened to see you go through this.

I may have posted this before, but will post again. A friend of mine is due in Nov. after two tubal pregnancies, loss of a tube and several m/c. When she first conceived this baby her levels were great then they dropped and everyone shouted statistics at her. Baby was measuring behind on u/s (i.e. should have seen a HB, but they were not), dr. scheduled her for a D & C, went in for another u/s and saw bean, happy and healthy, but levels still down. She asked the nurse now what, and she said to still have the D & C, but my friend held her ground said no and canceled it. Now she is halfway through her pregnancy expecting a surprise (though she believes she saw girlie parts) who is very healthy and right on track. 

Also got a BFP yesterday and darker today! I am very excited, but cautious all the same. I will not enjoy it so much until it is confirmed by my dr. and everything seems right on track.


----------



## dawny690

omg 2 :bfp:'s in one day :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## KandKsMama

This has got to be a sign


----------



## dawny690

Lets hope so hey hun xxxx


----------



## krockwell

hey ladies, 
Just thought I would post in here to update my status. I am currently pregnant. Got my first very faint :bfp: on the 18th of June. But have been kind of keeping it low and not getting too excited until I have a dating scan (just saw my dr on the 26th who sent off the request) so no idea when it will be. 

Just thought I'd update and let you ladies know how things are goin. :) 

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## babybuffy84

Hey Girls,

Chilli -Im so sorry hunny,i prayed so had for you that this little one would stay with you,am sending you and ton of hugs and hope that tuesday goes as well as it can,am devestated for you :cry::hug::hug:

Peach - Im sorry too,hope you can get home asap and see a doctor xx:hug:

Rumpskin - Congrats on your :bfp: :happydance:

k and K - Congrats on your :bfp: :happydance:

Krockwell - Congrats :) Glad its going well xx :happydance:

Hope the rest of you are doing ok xx
Im counting down now till my 20 week scan on the 23 July cant wait to see bubs again.

:hug::hug: To everyone that needs them xxxxxx


----------



## KandKsMama

Congrats Krockwell! 

Are you finding out the sex babybuffy? Or keeping it a surprise?


----------



## jennysue379

Oh my... So much has gone on since I've been able to post...

So sorry for you chilli and peach. I know it's hard but try to stay strong. 
:hug: to you both.

Also congrats to the ladies who got a BFP... I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all. I'm still waiting for one. The wait is torture! And all these tests are getting expensive! I don't feel much like last time but I still feel 'not normal'... So I'll try another in a few days.


----------



## bklove

Congrats krockwell, that was on my bday that you got your news! Definitly understand why you want to keep it low key, I do hope this is it for you. And congrats to all the other recent bfp. 

And i'm just going to give out more :hugs: I think we all have reasons for needing one. :hug: :hug: and :hug:. 

Any of you guys have expereince with Angus Cactus? Anyone found it helpful? Thats just been added to the game plan for next cycle to try to regulate things. I really want my cycle to be a smidge longer and i'm hoping to do it naturally. Really haven't seen much improvement on Bcomplex alone, so I'm hoping this will be the next best thing.


----------



## Peach Blossom

bklove, I used Agnus Castus this last cycle... I don't think it helped me much, but it was only the first cycle and sometimes these things can take a few cycles to have an affect... Good luck! xx


----------



## catfromaus

Big hugs to all who need one at the moment. Thanks to all for posting news about their bfps, it really does make me feel hopeful. I'm so happy for you, and praying that these babies stick.

Cat
xxx


----------



## Chilli

I'm so glad that there's lots of postive stuff still going on on this thread. Congrats girls on your BFPs, I hope and pray that all goes REALLY well for you.

Baby buffy, thanks I appreciate that and I'll keep prayng for you, but I'm sure you'll make it now!!

I've just posted this in the MC&Loss section and I would value your opinions too:

my first MMC was in feb and it took me weeks to get back on with my life, I couldn't function at all. This time I feel wierdly calm. I've barely cried and I'm getting on with stuff ok (not particularly well but I can do most stuff). Thing is I'm scared that it'll hit me like a brick between the eyes and some point soon and I'm scared that I won't be able to pick myself up again. What do you think is happening to me? Hasn't it sunk in, had I already resigned myself to it? I stayed quite detached this time and didn't have a name for this one, no strong feelings about what sex it was - do you think that helped. I guess I just want some reassurance that I'm not going back to that dark place I found myself last time?

Sorry to negativize the tone for a bit


----------



## toby2

chilli when i had my second mmc it hit me in a different way than the first-the pain was duller and i didnt cry other than at the hospital either. when i talked about it i likened it to when you get your heart broken,once it has happened once it is never the same pain again, however bad you hurt. To be honest I was worried it would'hit me' but it didnt really, it just kind of merged in with my existing pain i think? It doesnt mean it meant anything less, its just different-i suppose as well the shock isnt the same as you know it can happen? I appreciate this is just my experience but i hope it helps you. I still think you should take some time out and rest,even if you dont think you need to
lots of love, try not to question how you feel to much,its right for you at the momentxxxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Chilli, glad your doing 'ok'.

My 1st MC before ds was born didn't really affect me at all, dont know why maybe because I didnt really understand what I had lost but this last one I was/am a mess. I hope you dont suddenly get hit with grief but maybe its because they have been fairly close together and you are already grieving.

xxx


----------



## bklove

The first mc while trying with my hubby was hard (was the 2nd mc) because alot was invested emotionally and all the mishaps afterwards didn't bother me as much. I still had sad moments, it's still unbelieveable that this is my story, but i've been able to move on with life. I think the first one (really the 2nd) eased the blow for all the rest. The hubby feels the same about the last. So it may not get any worse than what it is chilli.


----------



## Rebaby

Oh peach :hugs: i'm so sorry you've had such an awful end to your holiday :hugs:

I don't think there is anything wrong with your reaction chilli :hugs: we can never know how we'll react to something until it's happened, and probably the 1st miscarriage influenced the way you felt about this pregnancy meaning when it came to an end you might have already done some grieving without knowing it (if that makes sense?)

Congratulations to rumpskin, krockwell and kandksmama on the :bfp:'s

Sending you all lots of sticky dust! :dust:


----------



## Chilli

Thanks all - you're really helping. D&C tomorrow - yuk yuk yuk!! Want it to be over but don't really!!??? Let's hope I'm not the 1 in 1000 that it all goes wrong for then body can get back to normal for a while I hope


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Chilli :hugs:

:hugs: Peach xx

Congrats to all those BFP's


----------



## toby2

((((((((((chilli))))))))))might sound strange but last time i just took a book to hospital with me and read,alot,just kinda switched off from it all. It is quite unusual for things to go wrong after a d/c, i got af 30 days after both of mine. Hope it goes quick and smooth for you
xxxx


----------



## Kota

Firstly congrats to the recent BFP's of rumpskin, krockwell and kandksmama, May you have long and healthy pregnancies and beautiful babies at the end of them, Sending you lots of sticky :dust:

Chilli - I can't comment on the 2nd (m)mc but just wanted to send you hugs and to just do what feels right for you, don't beat yourself up for feeling or not feeling what you think you 'should' be. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping that things go as easily and as emotionally/physically painfree as they can. 

Peach - hun, I'm so so sorry, what a horrible way to end your holiday. I hope you get home soon and are able to rest and be sad if thats what you need. No one here is going to throw stats at you, we all know you already know them, and that right now none of it means diddly squat. Thinking of you and sending you lots of :hugs:

yep, I think a whole lot of :hugs: is needed right now.


----------



## Rebaby

Good luck tomorrow chilli, hope everything goes okay :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well, I'm home at last after an epic journey home... Spoke to the GP on my way home and he has got me booked in for a scan at 9.30am on Weds. He was great as he wasn't all doom and gloom and gave me a small glimmer of hope.... I know I'm clutching at straws, but I need that confirmation before I'll believe it I guess... I did an IC when I got in 20 minutes ago and it was -ve... :cry: Thank you for all the kind words adn support. 

Chilli, I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Nothing I say will make it any easier for you, i just hope it all goes ok and that you are home quickly to rest. 

Congrats to all those who have got their :bfp:s this month. I am sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## toby2

oh peach that must have been hard to see,lots of love to you
xx


----------



## jennysue379

Chilli, my thoughts are with you tomorrow. I think the idea of reading might be a good one. Just to keep your mind occupied during quiet moments. I also understand your feelings. I've only had one m/c but we're trying again and waiting to see if I am or not... But I don't have that hopefullness that I had before. Like I'm already preparing myself for the worst. I have a three and a half year old now and my pregnancy with him was my first and had no problems at all. I think I was oblivious to the possibility of a m/c. I wish I could have that feeling again if I become pregnant, but I will always have that worry now.

Peach... Dear peach.... My thoughts will also be with you Wednesday. Just get some rest until then and surround yourself with all the love and support you have. :hugs:


----------



## bklove

Peachblossom- :hug: I think you need one to- ok here's another one :hugs:!


----------



## toby2

love hugs and strength to get you through chilli, this bits nearly done 
xxxx


----------



## curlew

Hi folks

Wondering if I could join you. I'm fairly new to B&B and am currently trying for a bambino with my partner.

Bit of background partner is 41 and I am 40. I have a 5 year old son by my ex-husband. My partner and I have been together for 2 years. Previously had two missed miscarriages in 2003 before I had my son and had an ectopic diagnosed early this year in March 2009 which ended with my left tube being removed.

I have always been quite lucky in the past with getting pregnant but have a problem holding on to my little beans. My cycles are also a bit erratic at present as the first one since my ectopic was 28 days, cycle 2 was 26 days and the last one was 25 days. Am going to start charting this month to give us a better chance with my cycles being a bit dodgy and also with only having the one tube now.

Hoping to get to know you all a bit better. CD1 for me today.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Welcome Curlew. Sorry for your losses. :hug: I hope that charting helps you. Have you found Fertility Friend?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Keep your fingers crossed for a miracle... My temp went soaring up today. Scan is in 2 hours... I may have also gone and had a look at my IC that I did yesterday morning again and i'm sure there is a faint line there... I know I'm clutching at straws, but miracles do happen!


----------



## curlew

Peach Blossom said:


> Keep your fingers crossed for a miracle... My temp went soaring up today. Scan is in 2 hours... I may have also gone and had a look at my IC that I did yesterday morning again and i'm sure there is a faint line there... I know I'm clutching at straws, but miracles do happen!

Will keep everything crossed for you today. Hope it all goes okay.


----------



## toby2

good luck peach
xx


----------



## Chilli

Hi Curlew, welcome and sorry for your past losses.
Thanks everyone for your kind wishes last couple of days. 

Feel bloody awful today - told anaesthatist (however you spell it) that I can be totally wiped out for a week if not medicated properly - don't think she listened. Sick as a dog! 

Had a last minute scan to set my mind at rest, as LO's heart had stopped last Friday the same day we had the scan and just wanted to be sure before going thro with op. 

So everyone seems to think I should be coping again!!!?? :hissy:My bitch sisters haven't even contacted me except for one who texted yesterday saying "hope it's all over by now LOL" mmm tactful. I responded that the op was but really it was just beginning!!! 

I think it's starting to hit today - just found the 5 BFPs I did from 12 DPO onwards and I finally got to cry for this little nameless one. :cry:We are waiting for test results to name it as they will tell us what sex it was, than it will either be Anna or Marco (my DH's brother's name). Then we can bury it with it's big brother and wait to see what time brings... I hate calling my baby "it"!:cry:


----------



## dawny690

Keeping my fingers crossed for a miracle peach you must have had scan by now hun hope all was well :hugs: xxxx


----------



## toby2

oh chilli big hugs lovely lady((((((((((((())))))))))
I have come to the conclusion that people just dont know how to respond which is what makes them say thoughtless things. I know many people will disagree but personally i have the veiw that unless you have lost a little one of your own it is impossible to understand what it feels like. I dont think people realise how far it reaches into your life or how it touches every part of your life for a long long time. I dont mean this to sound dramatic but after my two losses i am not the same and i never will be, i carry that saddness and pain with me and i think i always will. i have talked about it, had conselling, done things to remeber my little ones and am relatively ok about it but there are times when it makes me sob and i see this in several older friends i have who have shared about their losses from 10,20 and 30 years ago. I am ok and life goes on but it is different-this is what people dont see. 
Also there is definately something about being sad that people cant cope with, they need you to pack it all away and 'get on with it' almost straight away, because it makes them feel uncomfortable-i think i may have done this myself in the past.
Stuff them, it takes as long as it takes-give yourself time and stick with the people who can support you even if they dont understand, lossing your little one is very sad and you need whatever you need to come to terms with that.
hope you get you answers soon so you can name your little one with one f the lovely names you have choosen
take care and have a big hug(((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))


----------



## toby2

:hi: Curlew, good luck with your charting-i never managed it but i did find opks helpful
xx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Toby - think I've hit a bit of a wall today!


----------



## toby2

oh darlin its just horrible, am sat with tears in my eyes thinking of you-you have probably just let go after holding yourself together to have the strength to get through your d/c. How your feeling today wont last forever, it will pass-its just such a crappy, horrible and unfair thing to happen no matter ho you dress it up.
Are you getting help with your Jossie?try not to be on your own even if you feel like it, to much time at once is hard to deal with-wish i could come round and make you a cuppa
xxxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Oh chilli i'm so sorry you're not getting the support you need and deserve :hugs: It's bad enough you have to go through this without dealing with other people's insensitivity :cry:

I have everything crossed that it is good news for you today peach :hugs:

Welcome to curlew, i'm sorry for your losses, i'm sure you'll find the ladies here a huge help. Good luck with the charting!


----------



## babybuffy84

Hey Girls,,


Welcome Curlew xxxxx

Oh Chilli Hunny im so sorry xxx sending you tons of hugs :hug:

Peach Hope your ok hunny xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well ladies, there is another angel in the heavens... :cry: I am so sad, but at the same time I feel so numb. I can't explain it. 

I at least don't need any procedure this time which means that in my warped head I can start ttc again in a few days time... I'm sure I'll come to my senses shortly... They have referred me on as this is technically no 3 for me now. So a few more months of prodding and blood tests ahead. I just wish there were a magic pill you could take to make it stick... 

Chilli I'm so sorry that once again the people in your life seem to fail to understand what you are going through. I've had people saying to me all morning "well at least you can get pregnant" and " It will happen"... I think Toby's right. Unless they've been through it (and even then sometimes I think they forget how they felt and say things that don't help) then they can't understand the depth of sorrow and pain. Even my OH isn't upset this time as he just saw 'it' as a bunch of cells, not yet a baby. I was tempted to show him a picture of a fetus at 7 weeks, but thought better of it. 

The pain and sadness will always weigh heavy in our hearts and even when we are having the best time of our lives in a few years time and this tough time is behind us, it will still be there. The pain of losing a baby is not something you recover from merely learn to live with... And you know what? That is ok. No one should have the right to tell you that you should be 'over' things. Or that you should forget about things.. I don't want to forget the pain of losing my angels. I don't want the pain to go away for good. My pain is the only connection I have to them and I don't want to ever sever that connection....


----------



## Rebaby

I'm so sorry peach :hugs: i was desperately hoping things would work out differently for you. I know there is nothing i can say to help you feel better, but like you say, sometimes you just have to go through it, and come out of the other side.

Sending you lots of big hugs :hugs:


----------



## toby2

lots of love peach,so sorry to hear your newsxxxxxx


----------



## RobenR

Peach and Chilli I am so sorry for you for having to go through this again. :hugs: You know we're all here for you, and never forget that you are strong. I'm sending you both lots and lots of love and support. 

Curlew, welcome and very sorry about the losses that you had to have to bring you here. 

Wishing all the Angel ladies well!


----------



## toby2

how you doing roben?comming up a difficult time for you i think?((((((((()))))))))


----------



## RobenR

You are correct Toby. On Sunday it will be my EDD and I find myself brooding about it even though there's nothing to be done, but I find myself reflecting a lot on how I should be 9 months now, and how we should be so excited over our July baby. DH doesn't want to talk about it, but on Sunday I think I'll pull the memorial we made for our girl down and look at it a bit. 

How are you making out?


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Roben. I'm sure it will be a tough day for you. We're here for you. :hug:


----------



## curlew

Aw Peach sorry to hear you news. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Chilli

:cry:Oh dear, I think I'm in a bit of a state. I've gone right down over last couple of days. Had huge row with OH last night which continued this morning, could barely drag my feet just now walking back from town. Hated everyone I saw with babies. Am trying to organise a million and one things with house move and new car due to last one being trashed and all I can do is cry cry cry. Work are asking how long I've been signed off for and I realised I haven't actually been signed off at all and can't find the energy to do anything about it! If you have any to spare send me some strength and positivity please:cry:


----------



## BabyBubbles

Hey ladies,

Can I join your team??

Im 27 and oh is 31, we've been together nearly 2 years and got pg by accident in January. We were so excited, but in March we had to terminate at 13 wks as baby had Arcrania, which is an ntd that causes the skull to not form properly. I really felt like I was murdering my baby, he looked so perfect bouncing around on the screen when I had my scan that it broke my heart to make the decision I did. Consultant at Kings in London said if I managed to carry to term the baby would die within seconds/minutes of being born so we did the kindest thing for baby.
We opted for medical management rather than d&c but the hospital were awful. They told me just to scoop up whatever I passed andput it in a kidney dish then call them. They then forgot to get me to sign the release forms for the baby so he sat in the morgue for over a month. They only realised as they had to go through my notes as I phoned cos I was still bleeding 5 weeks on. I decided to do my own thing and had baby cremated. We are scattering the ashes in Cornwall in a couple of weeks where he was conceived. :blush:

After 11 weeks of bleeding they finally gave me an erpc. I bled for 2 weeks and have been bding like mad, so am currently waiting for af or bfp. Tested at 12 dpo and bfn but my last pg didnt show up til 21dpo so im not out yet!!

Its so nice to have ppl to talk to who understand. I still have bad days and ppl dont get it, they think you should be over it by now. Whats harder is the fact that my sisters twins are due in a couple of weeks and ill have newborns to deal with. Hopefully I'll get a bfp soon to make it all a bit better.

Looking forward to talking to you all, if you'll have me! and send you all the babydust in the world xxxxxxxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh peach im so sorry :hugs:

Roben will be thinking of you this sunday :hugs:

Oh Chilli hunny,im so sorry i found it so hard seeing people with babies too and me and OH had a bad patch after i lost the baby,i went home to my rents for a few days and that kind of helped me.Am sending you a ton of stength to help you get though this xxxxxxxxxx

Hey Baby bubbles welcome to team angels so sorry for your loss xxx Hope you get your BFP soon :)


----------



## Rebaby

Oh Chilli :hugs: Don't be too hard on yourself, everything you've described sounds perfectly normal considering what you're going through. I have a lot of positive vibes today so am sending some your way :hugs:

Welcome to babybubbles, i'm sorry for your loss :hugs: it sounds like you've had an horrendous ordeal. I hope your :bfp: isn't far away now.

How is everyone else today? :hug: for anyone who needs them.


----------



## curlew

Chilli - so sorry to hear you are feeling like this. I have to admit if it wasn't for the fact that OH is away during the week and only here at weekends he and I would have undoubtably fallen out as we were both raw with emotion after the ectopic and were bickering non stop on the phone. I know what you mean about people with babies too, it seems so unfair that some people who just don't appear to appreciate what they have get to have the children and those who would appreciate a child have lots of complications. I can recall going into a MacDonalds just after my first MMC and seeing a couple of young girls with babies, probably about 6-8 months old, and they were feeding them bits of burger, chips and fizzy juice. I was horrified and nearly snatched the children away from them as I coudn't believe they would do that to a young child. Perhaps you and OH could do something totally different this weekend to give you both some quality time together and take you out of your normal situation. It won't take the pain away but it may help you both to discuss how you are feeling and start to take the next step forward. Fingers crossed all goes well for you :hug:

Babybubbles - hi I'm fairly new here too but everyone is very warm, friendly and supportive. Sorry to hear of the awful time you have been having and hope that things go okay for you in Cornwall. Fingers crossed for your BFP.

Started charting yesterday and according to charts ovulation should take place next weekend which is handy as OH and I normally only see each other at weekends :happydance: so plenty BD for us next weekend lol - he will be pleased.

Hope everypne else's day is going okay. Babydust to all


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I had a consultation at the Zhai clinic this morning. We spent an hour going through our medical and fertility history. It was interesting as one of the questions I've asked both times i've miscarried this year is "Why?". My conventional western medicine doctors have always replied that they don't know and that it could be a number of things, but we'll never know for sure. Dr. Zhai explained that my polycystic ovaries are enlarged and full of fluid. This is turn reduces blood flow to the follicles which means that the quality of the egg is reduced. This makes sense and it was so nice to actually hear a plausible theory. 

She has sent me for a whole bunch of blood tests which she will then use along with her assessment today to create a treatment plan of acupuncture and chinese herbs. She said that we should wait at least 3 months before starting to ttc again. I need to let my body heal and get the blood flowing properly to my ovaries. At first the thought of waiting appalled me, but then I started thinking about it... If my body isn't right and is producing substandard eggs then the chances of miscarrying again are logically higher. So instead of seeing a 3 month abstinence as a negative thing I feel that I can see it as like training for the marathon... I will use the next 3 months to make my body the most perfect baby carrying machine possible. 

So I am feeling more positive today. I feel like I've had a plausible answer to my question 'Why?' and although it doesn't make in any easier to deal with it has helped me look forward in a positive light.


----------



## toby2

:hug:chilli:hug:
peach am glad you had a good experience,sounds really positive
xx


----------



## catfromaus

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hugs to everyone who needs one today- I wish there was something that I could say, but I know from experience that there isn't. I am just so sorry for everyone who has recently lost babies. Life isn't fair. Sending all lots of positive vibes for the future

Cat
xxx


----------



## pennypoptart

Hi Everyone,

First of all, Peach Blossom & Chilli- big hugs to the both of you. Sorry that things have been so rough.

Also, an apology. I haven't been on for months. Have been lurking a little- but have been trying to minimise my BnB time- as I become easily obsessed with things!!! Some of you may remember me, I had a mmc in March.

A little bit of good news. I got my BFP yesterday- 4 months after my MMC. I'm only 4 weeks today, so it is early days yet, but I am keeping my fingers crossed, but keeping a "positively realistic" mindset. I'm excited, apprehensive, scared... but going to take it one day at a time. 

I'm not sure if I'll be posting or not on the other sections... as I don't want to find more things to worry about!! But, whichever way, I just want to say thank you for all your support over the last few months.

Big hugs, PPT XX

... a recent team angel graduate x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congratulations Penny! Sending you lots of sticky :dust: :hugs:


----------



## catfromaus

Congrats Penny!

Cat
xxx


----------



## dawny690

Congrats penny hun xxxxx


----------



## Chilli

Well done Penny - keep the flag flying for the grad.s - be over to join you when you're about 3rd tri hopefully!!!!

I'm feeling a bit perkier today, but still very fragile from anaest. Told her I would feel like this but she obviously didn't believe me so now wiped out for about a week again!! Just wish my head would stop spinning. 

Sounds like you had a very positive exp yesterday Peaches, hope it all goes well. It's kind of a relief to be on a break isn't it. I'm going to be lovely and slim for next bubs!

Thanks for all your support girls - hope you're all well today:hugs:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

:happydance: Penny congrats xx


----------



## toby2

congrats penny
x


----------



## shmoo75

Chilli & Peach - :hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs: to you both. I am more sorry than words can explain that you both have had to go through this again. No matter how many times we go through this it never ever gets any easier it, only gets worse.

Penny - Big huge congrats to you hun :happydance::happydance: heres to the next 8mths being as problem free as they can be for you hun

I haven't been around much for the last few mths as its been abot hard. Starting to feel really positive again. For those who are new to this team I have had 2 natural m/c's. The 1st in May'08 and the 2nd Feb'09. I am currently in my 2ww as, I had +OPK's last Wed and Thurs so, :witch: due nxt wk at some point. Tested today and it was :bfn: will test again tomorrow and, will of course keep you all updated.


----------



## Chilli

shmoo, it's great to have you back!! Missed you? Let's hope this is your 9 months!!!!???


----------



## shmoo75

I've missed you too hun. I was talking to my OH earlier and I have told him I have worked out how my body tells me I am about to OV. My bottom left teeth hurt!!!!! They started hurtin when I brushed last Mon, I got +OPK's on Wed & Thur and, they stopped hurting on Fri!!!!! He just looked at me as if I'm :loopy::rofl::rofl: He would be 100% correct in that asumption!


----------



## toby2

am feeling so scared and sad today(scan on thurs,symptons have dropped off) and i am so sick of the way no one around me can help me-i dont need wise words or advice or to be told its not likely to happen again or that its only 4 days to my scan, i just want someone to give me a hug whilst i cry or just listen to me even if i am speaking a load of rubbish


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Toby hun

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Im hear if you want to chat xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Toby :hugs: I am keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## littlehush

Hi girls...

Not been around much, even though i have been lurking in the background. Just been getting my head together. Im on my second cycle since MC and we are trying again. Have been referred to a specialist in london but (there is always a 'but' ) it's on a funding basis so im just waiting to see if i qualify. If i dont get the funding i really dont know where we will go from there, but not trying to think about that now!

Sorry for the lack of personals...I want to give big :hugs: :hug: :hugs: to all those who who need it xxx 
And big :happydance::happydance: to those with good news xxx

Take care all xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

HI there, I am new in this section have spent ages reading tho. Im just getting over a missed miscarriage had d&c last Thursday (25th June).

I got my BFP on 13th May exactly a month after AF - was so nervous, was doing really well until Bank Holiday Monday late May when I had a bright red bleed, I went to A&E and was examined and sent home by Doctor. I constantly bled then from week 5 right up until the day my MMC was diagnosed. I had 3 scans at 5, 6 and 7+3 all with healthy heartbeat and growth however I knew in the back of my mind it wasnt right, you see I have two healthy children aged 16 and 8 with those pregnancies I had severe sickness from week 3! With my 3 miscarriages No1 I didnt even know I was pregnant miscarried at 9 weeks, No 2 miscarried at 5 weeks again didnt know was pregnant but this one I did and knew it wasnt right becuase had no symptoms.

I didnt bond with my bean at all and to be honest it was a relief when I knew it wasnt right - hubs was devestated for not believing me.

Anyway we are now trying for number 3, I am up and down all the time mainly ups but yesterday was hard - would have been 10 week scan and I just kept imagining OH and I walking into the room to be told again bean had gone. Also there were so many programmes on TV last night about childbirth I just wanted to cry. :hissy:

My eldest lad had his prom last night he is 16 and all grown up that makes me sad to cus he is such a good boy and he will be off and gone soon :cry:

SOOOO on the positive side, I am 9 days past d&c, I am feeling well and hubbs and I are :sex: every day (not just for conceiving sake) - its nice to be back on the bike ! I think my body is returning to normal - my hormones are on Mars but I am managing - I have a 8 year old girl who is soooooooooo hard work I have to remain calm !

So its CD9 of cycle 1 - im off to the specialist on 11th August to begin the testing and see if indeed there is a reason for 3 RMC - but for now its wait till the nasty lady arrives (well in my case she is welcome this month) and allow my cycling to return to normal. Sorry for such a long winded and open post :blush: but its nice to know im not alone. Im Heather by the way, :hi:


----------



## Rumpskin

Hello ladies

Can I come back in again please?

I had a chemical this week.

Hopefully eligible for testing now?

Rumps xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Welcome Fluffyblue. Sorry for your losses. :hugs:

:hi: rumps. Sorry to hear about the chemical. :hugs: to you. 

I hope you both get some answers soon and wish you lots of luck. :dust:


----------



## curlew

Penny - Congratulations on your BFP hope this bean is a sticky for you

Scmoo - Hi Im one of the newbies - hope you get a BFP soon.

Toby - :hug: could it be that as you are 12 weeks preg (as per your ticker) that some of the symptoms have just naturally eased off.

Littlehush - Hi hope you get the funding for your specialist.

Fluffyblue - Hi and welcome. Sorry to hear about your MC's. Sounds like you have two lovely children so good luck on conceiving no3.

Rumpskin - so sorry to hear about your chemical :hug: Hope you get referred soon and get some answers 

Sorry if I have missed anyone, am absolutely shattered with the heat - couldn't be bothered to get even more hot and sweaty bding last night lol was too tired and had last bits of the :witch:anyway -tonight's another matter though :blush: got to get in practice as OPK due next weekend.

Hugs to those who need them and babydust to all


----------



## toby2

am not 12wks,just 10 as i had a long cycle before getting preg-also with two missed miscarridges behind me i cant help but worry-still what will be will be, feeling a bit better for a big cry,just a scarey time.
Hi to all the new commers-sorry for your losses but glad you have found herexx
((((((((((((Chilli and peach)))))))))))))thinking of you
xx


----------



## Chilli

Rumpskin :hug:

fluffy - you and I have had a similar last few weeks :cry:- glad to hear you're surviving ok. I can't believe you are BDing already. I found it really hard after MMC in feb to resume but was compelled on by desire to concieve - this time I just can't yet. I don't know why, it just feels wrong! And it hurt for a few weeks last time. Poor OH!!:blush:

Hugs to all today


----------



## Chilli

that's weird - my post didn't come up!
Just to let u know Toby that I've responded to your thread and am sending lots of hugs back to you


----------



## shmoo75

Toby - I know how you feel hun. As I have had 2 m/c's I wont be happy until I had my early and normal 12wk scans and know all is ok. Nothing any of us can say will make yo feel better only seeing your LO on the screen with his/her's HB and being told all is ok will, put your mind at rest. Roll on scan day and :hugs::hugs::hug: to you

Rump - Sorry for your loss hun :hugs::hugs: FX that you will now have investigations

Chilli - Everyone is different hun. With me as soon as the bleeding stopped I started :sex: straight away as me and OH were more determind than ever to get pg again

Littlehush - FX you get that funding hun

Fluffy - Sorry about your losses hun FX you get investigated and you get some answers

Peach - How are you doing hun?

Curlew - Hope you managed to get some sleep last night and, here's to you starting :sex: tonight

I tested yesterday and it was :bfn:..............I think!!!!!! I use ultra sensitive IC's 10mIu and, a evap/exeptionally faint 2nd line appeared within 10mins so, I used a FR and that was def :bfn: I tested again this am and, it was the same as yesterday just a tad more there iykwim? I swear if I am not pg this cycle I will buy the 25mIu IC's as, the 10's are doing my head in!!!


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: shmoo xxxx


----------



## catfromaus

Oh Toby, I have everything crossed for you! xxxxx
Hugs to all who need them atm, hi to all new members, sorry for everything that you have been through.

Cat
xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Roben -- Am thinking of you today i know how hard it must be for you,sending you and your angel baby a ton of love xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Massive :hugs: today Roben thinking of you and sending you loads of love andd :hug: :hugs: to you and your OH xxxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Thinking of you Roben :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hug: Roben xxx


----------



## toby2

morning angel ladies-how is everyone today?
x


----------



## dawny690

Im not doing so good today got my progesterone results today outcome is in my signature :cry: 
How are you anyway toby not long til scan now is it? xxxx


----------



## toby2

sorry you are having a crappy time of it, i know they are not the answers you wanted to hear but i guess at least you can have an idea of whats going on and your options now dawny?xx
scan on thursday, am dreading it-symptons have gone and am just not feeling that hopeful


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Toby :hugs: I wish I could say it will be alright, but as we all know you never can say that. All I will say to you is try to stay positive... What we put out there we get back... :hugs: I hope the scan goes well for you... Am hoping and praying for you. Xx

dawny I'm sorry to hear about your results. I have PCO and my progesterone is low. I still OV, but start spotting 7 dpo. There are ways to deal with and manage it though. Have you had ablook at progesterone cream? I've started using it to try and help things along. :hugs: to you too hon.


----------



## dawny690

toby2 said:


> sorry you are having a crappy time of it, i know they are not the answers you wanted to hear but i guess at least you can have an idea of whats going on and your options now dawny?xx
> scan on thursday, am dreading it-symptons have gone and am just not feeling that hopeful

I have my F'X for you hun I just hope its cos your getting closer to 12wks now that the symptoms have gone and nothing major :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Peach Blossom said:


> Oh Toby :hugs: I wish I could say it will be alright, but as we all know you never can say that. All I will say to you is try to stay positive... What we put out there we get back... :hugs: I hope the scan goes well for you... Am hoping and praying for you. Xx
> 
> dawny I'm sorry to hear about your results. I have PCO and my progesterone is low. I still OV, but start spotting 7 dpo. There are ways to deal with and manage it though. Have you had ablook at progesterone cream? I've started using it to try and help things along. :hugs: to you too hon.

No hun think they want me to wait til scan to take any more steps tbh im happy enough to wait though xxxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Dawny im sorry,but hopefully now you will get some anwsers xxxx
Toby i hope it goes ok on thursday have you had an early scan or is this one your first scan (sorry i cant remember my brain is dead lately) Hope its early in the day for you and you dont have to hang around xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry it wasn't good news dawny :hugs: hope you get some answers (and some options) after your scan.

I have everything crossed for you toby, i really hope it's just a case of disappearing symptoms and nothing more sinister :hugs:

:hug: to all the angel ladies


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thought some of you might like to see this. x

https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/156119-poem-my-angels.html


----------



## Chilli

Dawny - I don't really know what the implications of that are I'm afraid? but you know that I always wish you well and hope that it's a step in the right direction to solving your difficulties:hugs:

Toby - my heart goes out to you and I will call upon all the powers of the universe for Thursday to be a positive experience for you. Til then stay as strong as you can:hugs:

Roben - hope you're ok:hug:

I have the migrane from hell :hissy:- just went to see lovely GP who was very kind but had no answers... signed off for 3 weeks and got my contraceptive pills for when body decides to work again. Now it's all a long wait with 2 EDDs to pass in the meantime!

Good vibes to all those pg, TTC and WTT


----------



## RobenR

Hi Chilli,

Yesterday was hard. To keep me from being a brooding nightmare DH took me fishing in an attempt to focus my mind elsewhere. It worked for a few hours, but when we got home, I was thinking about what the day should have been and what it was and how much I missed her. I got through it which is the main thing and hope that now things will get a bit easier when I think of her. I hope it gets less raw.

Toby - I am keeping good thoughts for you for Thursday. 

Peach and Chilli - nothing but hugs and love for you both.


----------



## Chilli

Last night Oh and I had a long chat about how we are both feeling. I told him how i felt that my LOs had taken away a piece of my heart that I'll never get back now. He feels the same. I guess that's what we are all dealing with isn't it - we'll never get those precious pieces back to feel complete, just learn to cope and start living again.

I'm sure it was hard for you Roben, just thinking about that day for me makes my whole body hurt, and now I've got 2 to face in the next few months. But we all pull through, right?

On a much more positive note - I am starting a thread in MC & loss about useful publications. I want to know exactly what I and he are talking about when I go to meet my specialist in a few weeks. So please have a look girls and if you have any coments or recomendations please let me know.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know I had the scan that showed no pregnancy. I know I had the blood test which was negative. And I know I bled for 5 days, but I feel more pregnant right now than I did then. I'm sure rational people will tell me that its the hormones working out of my body, but could all of that been a mistake? Could I still be pregnant? I feel tired all the time and keep getting waves of nausea. My nails are growing like crazy and are really strong... something I only get when I'm pg... I have headaches all the time... I know I know I'm delusional... There is just a small niggle of doubt.... I'm going mad aren't I?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Last night Oh and I had a long chat about how we are both feeling. I told him how i felt that my LOs had taken away a piece of my heart that I'll never get back now. He feels the same. I guess that's what we are all dealing with isn't it - we'll never get those precious pieces back to feel complete, just learn to cope and start living again.
> 
> I'm sure it was hard for you Roben, just thinking about that day for me makes my whole body hurt, and now I've got 2 to face in the next few months. But we all pull through, right?
> 
> On a much more positive note - I am starting a thread in MC & loss about useful publications. I want to know exactly what I and he are talking about when I go to meet my specialist in a few weeks. So please have a look girls and if you have any coments or recomendations please let me know.

:hug: hon :hug:


----------



## dawny690

Peach Blossom said:


> I know I had the scan that showed no pregnancy. I know I had the blood test which was negative. And I know I bled for 5 days, but I feel more pregnant right now than I did then. I'm sure rational people will tell me that its the hormones working out of my body, but could all of that been a mistake? Could I still be pregnant? I feel tired all the time and keep getting waves of nausea. My nails are growing like crazy and are really strong... something I only get when I'm pg... I have headaches all the time... I know I know I'm delusional... There is just a small niggle of doubt.... I'm going mad aren't I?

The scan not seeing anything could be a fluke hun but not too sure on the blood test I suppose anything is possible just please try not to get your hopes up too much xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I won't get my hopes up... I know the way I'm feeling is probably just a physical reaction to my emotional state... I just feel so wiped out and Bleurgh... Maybe I need to be signed off work for a bit... I went straight back this time and perhaps that was a bit too much too soon...


----------



## Peach Blossom

RobenR said:


> Hi Chilli,
> 
> Yesterday was hard. To keep me from being a brooding nightmare DH took me fishing in an attempt to focus my mind elsewhere. It worked for a few hours, but when we got home, I was thinking about what the day should have been and what it was and how much I missed her. I got through it which is the main thing and hope that now things will get a bit easier when I think of her. I hope it gets less raw.
> 
> Toby - I am keeping good thoughts for you for Thursday.
> 
> Peach and Chilli - nothing but hugs and love for you both.

:hugs: Roben.


----------



## curlew

Hi all

sorry to hear some of you are having a tough time at the moment. :hug:to you all.

Started using my OPK today as FF reckons I will ovulate this weekend so its interesting to see whats happening. Have been reading about Vit B Complex which I may buy to start taking next week if it looks like its my leutal phase which is getting shorter.

Baby dust to all and hope those who are waiting on test results get the results they are looking for and answers where they are needed.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi all thanks for your words. Some good news finally got negative HPT so all pregnancy bits have gone. 

I think im going to O soon as I have lots of signs and my cervix is wide open !. Chilli - as for the BD hubby is getting bored (ohhh no how dare he !) 

Had big argument with OH today which upset us both think its pressure on us both and its only been two weeks since D&C but as I said we will just lay off BD and relax and spend some QT together.


----------



## catfromaus

:witch: showed up today. I cannot even tell you how devastated I am. This marks one year of trying for us. I should be a mother, but I'm not even pregnant. Part of me feels that I will never achieve motherhood, and will forever be empty. 
I know that DH and I :sex:at the right time every month, so I just cannot understand how this is happening. I'm 24 and healthy, I shouldn't be having any problems at all. But here I am, one year of trying, and no closer to being a mother than I was then. :hissy:
I feel so empty and depressed. 

Cat
xxx


----------



## Kota

Hi girls, 
sorry I haven't been around for awhile, have been having a bit of time out lately as have been a bit nervous about my scan coming up next week. Actually managed to find Oompa's HB yesterday using the doppler which has calmed my nerves immensly. 

Welcome to all the new girls, I hope you find the support and comfort you need in this group, all the girls really are just amazing. 

Dawny - I recommend you see if you can get your hands on a copy of 'PCOS and your Fertility. Your guide to self-care, emotional wellbeing and medical support' its by Colette Harris and Theresa Cheung and one of the best books I've found on PCOS. 
When I was diagnosed back in 02 I wasn't ovulating at all either, and have constantly been told that my 'female' hormones are no where near what they should be.. There is ALOT of things you can do to help your body along to normalising the hormone levels, change of diet I found to be the absolute biggest thing, I really hope you can get the answers you're looking for and please remember that many many women concieve with PCOS, :hugs: to you. 

Toby - sending you lots of positive vibes for your scan on Thursday, Looking forward to hearing good news from you, 

Good luck to everyone. sending you :hugs: and :dust: to use as you need.


----------



## Chilli

Catfro - sorry to hear you've been disaapointed. The waiting is so hard and frustrating!!!! I hope next month is good for you.

Kota - hiya, glad to hear the Ooompa is still going strong!

Fluffy - I have found myself actually having the urge to BD lately so I expect we'll be back on track soon, just want to make sure there's no cahnce of infection as got really awful UTI last time which I would prefer to avoid.

Trying to work out when to go back to work - was going to go next week but we now have swine flu in the school so don't think it's a good idea while I'm still feeling fragile. Peaches I really think you should have more time off. My GP got quite cross with me when I told her I might go back sooner. She told me to allow myself time... and so should you!

We are burying the chilli bean at 5.30 on Sunday. Bought another beautiful ewe tree box and a little teddy. This one will be next to Sol and it's great grandparents so I'm imagining them playing together and watching over my Jossie.

Hope you're all well...


----------



## jaccib

Hi still loitering about here!!!

:bfn: Now so am waiting for :witch: to show her face. Not off :sex: at all.....far from it really :blush:


Getting really sore BB's again after they disappeared after M/C plus niggling pains in my groin and EWCM can't be OV'ing so soon after can I ?


So want to keep trying but not sure if We should atm!


How is everyone doing then?

:hug:

Jacci.xxx


----------



## toby2

((((((((((chilli))))))))))))
thanks girls, almost cant bear the thought of tomorrow but at least it will be over soon
x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Toby :hugs: I hope tomorrow goes well for you. I'm sending you lots of :dust: and positive vibes. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Catfro - sorry to hear you've been disaapointed. The waiting is so hard and frustrating!!!! I hope next month is good for you.
> 
> Kota - hiya, glad to hear the Ooompa is still going strong!
> 
> Fluffy - I have found myself actually having the urge to BD lately so I expect we'll be back on track soon, just want to make sure there's no cahnce of infection as got really awful UTI last time which I would prefer to avoid.
> 
> Trying to work out when to go back to work - was going to go next week but we now have swine flu in the school so don't think it's a good idea while I'm still feeling fragile. Peaches I really think you should have more time off. My GP got quite cross with me when I told her I might go back sooner. She told me to allow myself time... and so should you!
> 
> We are burying the chilli bean at 5.30 on Sunday. Bought another beautiful ewe tree box and a little teddy. This one will be next to Sol and it's great grandparents so I'm imagining them playing together and watching over my Jossie.
> 
> Hope you're all well...

Hey Chilli, have an appt with the Dr tomorrow to discuss things. 

I know that Sunday will be tough for you, but I hope it will also bring you some peace too. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh toby will be thinking of you tomorrow what time is your scan?? Hope its early and you dont have to hang around waiting all day.


----------



## Kota

Thinking of you tomorrow Toby. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Good luck tomorrow toby will have my F'X for you hun xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Toby - all my thoughts will be with you tomorrow, I hope and pray that I will see a happy healthy pic when you get back. Try to sleep well tonight BIG :hug:


----------



## toby2

thank you - scan is at 11 but i wont be able to get on here till 5ish, is nice to know that everyone is sending my baby bean good wishes


----------



## dawny690

toby2 said:


> thank you - scan is at 11 but i wont be able to get on here till 5ish, is nice to know that everyone is sending my baby bean good wishes

Do you want me to pm you my number so you can text me and I can update the girls for you xxx


----------



## toby2

thanks dawny that would be nice


----------



## bklove

Oh ladies i've been gone for a few days and sooo much is going on. It's good to come back to the team though :hug:. I just did bloodwork yesterday for thrombophilia and some other things, they took 8 viles of blood! Little hush not sure if they've tested u for that but I want to recommend it, my Dr talked alot about it as connected to repeat m/c's, which is why he just checked me. I will keep you guys posted on the results. Otherwise I'm healing well from the ectopic surgery, I can walk around with ease now! Still a little fatigued and achy at times, but I can handle that. 

Dawny690- You may have mentioned but why did they decide to test your progesterone levels and when in your cycle did the check it? I think thats going to be my next step.
Babybubbles- Welcome and I'm sorry you had the experience that you did. I really hope it gets easier from here. 
Shmoo75- interesting all natural OPK you have:) 
Toby-How are you feeling? I hope things go well tomorrow :hugs:
Catfromaus- Its been 1 yr for us also. I never imagined it would have been so hard. I try not to think about it though, I'm focused on having that 2010 baby:) I rather look ahead I guess. I stand and wait, in good courage. :hugs: to you.
Kota- Thank God for that HB
Curlew- I'm having issues with my LP. I've been on Bcomplex 100, not sure if it's really helping. I haven't had a good time fram charting to tell, but I will for atleast the next 2 cycles, plus this one that i'm in now. I plan to add angus cactus next cycle which is supposed to be good for regulating hormones and ovulation. At this point I can't wait on my doctor who wants me to wait out 2 more cycles before testing my hormones. I'm willing to try the natural route.\
Peachblossom- :hugs: I know you don't want to get your hopes up to much, but maybe you should do a home test to put yourself at ease? Sometimes I mind can run away with us to that degree of experiencing symptoms as well, but maybe the test will help put things at ease.
Pennypottart- I know those cautious feelings. But I'm still hoping this is it for you! And you don't need the other threads, just us! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

bklove said:


> Dawny690- You may have mentioned but why did they decide to test your progesterone levels and when in your cycle did the check it? I think thats going to be my next step.

Well I wasnt happy keep getting fobbed off with your fine rubbish so I kept asking them if they could check my levels due to my cycles being sometimes long although this cycle was only 25 days :happydance: they took a blood test on cd4 and then again cd21 and it confirmed I did not ovulate as my progesterone level was 2.6 so they are sending me for a scan to see if I have pcos xxx


----------



## littlehush

bklove said:


> I just did bloodwork yesterday for thrombophilia and some other things, they took 8 viles of blood! Little hush not sure if they've tested u for that but I want to recommend it, my Dr talked alot about it as connected to repeat m/c's, which is why he just checked me.

Hi ya...

I know for sure that i have been checked for Protein C and S deficiency, as there are different types of thrombophilia. I would of thought that they had checked for the rest but i dont know. They have put be on low dose asprin, even tho the bloods they took came back fine, he said he cant hurt.
They want to refer me to St mary's, and im now just waiting to see if i qualify for funding. (Im not trying to think about what i will do if i dont get the funding).
Well good luck hun, and glad that you feeling loads better hun.

xxx


----------



## littlehush

How is eveyone else??

Dawny- Bet your getting excited about your wedding? I love weddings :happydance:
Also i really hope you get some answers soon hun xxx

Toby- good luck for today hun xxx will be thinking of you 

Kota- wow time is flying by, glad you found HB xx

Peach- :hugs: Thinking of you and hope you feel better soon hun xxx

:hug: to all i missed xxx


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> Dawny- Bet your getting excited about your wedding? I love weddings :happydance:
> Also i really hope you get some answers soon hun xxx

Yes really excited I found THE dress :yipee: so now i have butterflies xxxx


----------



## littlehush

dawny690 said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> Dawny- Bet your getting excited about your wedding? I love weddings :happydance:
> Also i really hope you get some answers soon hun xxx
> 
> Yes really excited I found THE dress :yipee: so now i have butterflies xxxxClick to expand...

:happydance: oohhh how exciting, cant wait to see lots of pics..hehe! Are you having a church wedding or reception? how much more you got to do? xxx


----------



## dawny690

littlehush said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> Dawny- Bet your getting excited about your wedding? I love weddings :happydance:
> Also i really hope you get some answers soon hun xxx
> 
> Yes really excited I found THE dress :yipee: so now i have butterflies xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: oohhh how exciting, cant wait to see lots of pics..hehe! Are you having a church wedding or reception? how much more you got to do? xxxClick to expand...

Having a registry office wedding got my flowers to sort out something blue to buy something new to buy, i have my something borrowed and something old sorted here are pics of my dress xx
 



Attached Files:







bb32_1.JPG
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 5









W05c.jpg
File size: 96.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## littlehush

What a gorgeous dress, your going to look stunning. Im sure you will get all the bits you need soon. Not long tho..hehe! Hope the weather is nice for you.
xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, I went to the dr this morning. I explained I was feeling tired all the time and having waves of nausea and generally feeling bleurgh. I also told her that I'd gone back to work straight away. She basically turned round and said "so what do you want me to do about it?" I asked her whether she thought it was stress or something else and she told me that I had to tell her. I tried to explain that I was looking for her medical opinion on whether I should be back at work yet and was I trying to do too much. She asked if I wanted her to sign me off work and I responded by asking her if she thougt I should take some time off. She just told me that if I wanted her to sign me off she would... That wasn't what I was looking for as it made me deel like I was making a big deal out of nothing... She was so unsympathetic and didn't seem to care. She said take a few days off and you'll feel fine by Monday... Her clinic was running late and I could tell she was just fobbing me off... I feel so confused right now and don't know what to do. Am going in to work because I don't know what else to do. I feel like everyone's just telling me to buck up and get over it...*Grrr...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Dawny that dress is stunning! You're going to look amazing! I chose a blue hankyas my something blue cos I knew I'd be a blubbing wreck!! :) xx


----------



## dawny690

So sorry she wasnt understanding Peach hun xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

I havent heard from toby as yet hope all is ok xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

If her hospital I'd anything like mine she'll still be waiting for the scan! Keeping fingers crossed for her. :dust:


----------



## Chilli

Peaches - I'm telling you - take some time off!!! You really need it and your GP is pants. Mine was very explicit and said that I/ you needed time to recover both physically and emotionally from the shock and the grief! If it helps you to go back to work and have things all a bit "normal" do that, but otherwise take some time for you; stay in bed if you need to, watch daytime TV (if you can bear it), read a good book, go for long walks whatever it is that makes you feel better even if it means you spend time blubbering - maybe that's what you need to do to feel better again. I want to know you're ok and doing what you think helps YOU! Bugger everyone else for now!

Dawny - your dress is dreamy and I'm sure you will be too.

Praying for Toby, what time was appt?


----------



## Chilli

Littlehush, I'd like to know more about te baby loss awareness campaign - it would be so much easier if people were as aware and sensitive as they can be about other issues?


----------



## Rebaby

Aww peaches, your GP sounds like an insensitive idiot :hissy: I took a week off after my miscarriage and i still felt odd when i went back but at least that way the physical part was over, i just felt tired and a bit disconnected and emotionally on edge.

Don't be ashamed or feel guilty for taking the time you need to grieve, it's so infuriating how people think you can just "move on" at the drop of a hat :cry:

Your wedding dress is gorgeous dawny, i bet you'll have the most fantastic day.

Great news about oompa's HB kota :happydance:

Toby will have had her scan now i know but i am still keeping my fingers crossed, i hope it's the good news she deserves.

Big hugs to catfromaus and anyone else who needs them right now :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

You've done well to stay on team yellow rebaby hun xxxx


----------



## littlehush

Chilli said:


> Littlehush, I'd like to know more about te baby loss awareness campaign - it would be so much easier if people were as aware and sensitive as they can be about other issues?

Here's the link hun: https://www.babyloss-awareness.org/index.htm


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Littlehush - I really appreciate that - hope to be able to do something positive in October!


----------



## Rebaby

dawny690 said:


> You've done well to stay on team yellow rebaby hun xxxx

Aww well i was very determined! In fact i nearly jumped off the couch when the sonographer said "and here's the baby's bottom"...it was like "stop right there, don't go any further!" :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Am I being thick? What's team yellow?

Chilli I posted a link in the mc section about 15th Oct. Xx


----------



## Rebaby

You're not being thick, it's just a bit of fun. Those who know the sex say they're "team blue" or "team pink" but we didn't want to find out as we'd like it to be a surprise so we're "team yellow" :thumpup:


----------



## babybuffy84

Dawny - That dress is gorgeous !!!!!!
Hope toby is ok really hope her scan went well xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Not heard from toby :-s xxx


----------



## toby2

I got my miracle
Dawny am so sorry i didnt text you, i wrote your number down and forgot to take it with me
thank you for all your support my lovely angel ladies, am hoping you all get your miracles soon too
xxx


----------



## Rebaby

toby2 said:


> I got my miracle
> Dawny am so sorry i didnt text you, i wrote your number down and forgot to take it with me
> thank you for all your support my lovely angel ladies, am hoping you all get your miracles soon too
> xxx

That's incredible :happydance: it really is the most fantastic news, i am so happy for you.

I hope everything is very uneventful from now on hun :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

How many weeks did they put you at toby hun? xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

toby2 said:


> I got my miracle
> Dawny am so sorry i didnt text you, i wrote your number down and forgot to take it with me
> thank you for all your support my lovely angel ladies, am hoping you all get your miracles soon too
> xxx

I'm so happy for you Toby. I hope you can now relax and enjoy your journey ahead! Lots of love to you and the bump. Xxx :hug:


----------



## bklove

So everything is ok Toby? I feel like I need more information, what did they say?! :hugs: I'm soooo happy for you though. 
little hush- I did aspirin to but it didn't help with the last one that I know off, don't know. How long did your results take to come back when you did the blood work ups?

Dawny690- I love the dress, especially the laced up bit in the back

Peachblossom- My jaw dropped when I read your post, Dr's are truly special. I guess you just have to listen to your own body and like everyone said don't be afraid to take a break however you can and be good to yourself. P.s: I love the affirmation thats a part of your signature. I love reading it when I see your posts. 

And I tried to look up the baby loss awareness campaign but the link was broken. Can anyone fill me in? I was just thinking to myself how taboo of a topic this is, and sooo many women have to deal with this, it should be out there (not sure if that is the idea of the campaign). I was even thinking about writing Oprah:)


----------



## Peach Blossom

bklove said:


> So everything is ok Toby? I feel like I need more information, what did they say?! :hugs: I'm soooo happy for you though.
> little hush- I did aspirin to but it didn't help with the last one that I know off, don't know. How long did your results take to come back when you did the blood work ups?
> 
> Dawny690- I love the dress, especially the laced up bit in the back
> 
> Peachblossom- My jaw dropped when I read your post, Dr's are truly special. I guess you just have to listen to your own body and like everyone said don't be afraid to take a break however you can and be good to yourself. P.s: I love the affirmation thats a part of your signature. I love reading it when I see your posts.
> 
> And I tried to look up the baby loss awareness campaign but the link was broken. Can anyone fill me in? I was just thinking to myself how taboo of a topic this is, and sooo many women have to deal with this, it should be out there (not sure if that is the idea of the campaign). I was even thinking about writing Oprah:)

Are you a member of facebook? If you search in groups there is a group on there for it. I just tried the website and it worked... Try this linkhttps://www.babyloss-awareness.org also you could try https://www.october15th.com
I think you're right and we should break the taboo.

:hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Toby - yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I'm so so thrilled for you words cannot describe. I'm crying tears of joy!!!!! Lots of hugs and congrats to you and yours:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## toby2

thank you-all seems very unreal! I cried from the minute i walk in the hospital unitl i saw the heartbeat, lady was lovely i told i was anxious because of two mmc and she found the heartbeat superfast and told me she had so i could relax-they put me at 11wks and 4days which is four days more than i thought so i can change my ticker now. Just a standard scan , all as it should be and back for my 20wk scan in september-due date is 24th january, the same as my little boys was
xxx


----------



## dawny690

toby2 said:


> thank you-all seems very unreal! I cried from the minute i walk in the hospital unitl i saw the heartbeat, lady was lovely i told i was anxious because of two mmc and she found the heartbeat superfast and told me she had so i could relax-they put me at 11wks and 4days which is four days more than i thought so i can change my ticker now. Just a standard scan , all as it should be and back for my 20wk scan in september-due date is 24th january, the same as my little boys was
> xxx

:cloud9: Awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Tasha

Toby fab news :)

Dawny the dress is gorgeous, your wedding day is so soon, you must be excited and nervous now?

PeachBlossom I am so sorry your doctor is insensitive, is there someone else you can see? 


I would like to join if that is okay? I feel a bit of a heartless cow for wanting to so early on but I need to, hope you understand? 

On Monday I started miscarrying, this is my 5th loss; 4 miscarriages since August last year, and my angel Honey who was born sleeping on the 12th May 2007 at 36+6 due to medical negligence.

:hugs::hug::hugs: and sticky baby dust to you all x x x x x x


----------



## dawny690

Tasha said:


> Toby fab news :)
> 
> Dawny the dress is gorgeous, your wedding day is so soon, you must be excited and nervous now?
> 
> PeachBlossom I am so sorry your doctor is insensitive, is there someone else you can see?
> 
> 
> I would like to join if that is okay? I feel a bit of a heartless cow for wanting to so early on but I need to, hope you understand?
> 
> On Monday I started miscarrying, this is my 5th loss; 4 miscarriages since August last year, and my angel Honey who was born sleeping on the 12th May 2007 at 36+6 due to medical negligence.
> 
> :hugs::hug::hugs: and sticky baby dust to you all x x x x x x

Babe im so sorry you have another loss and sorry you find yourself here :hugs: we are here for you no matter what and yes im so excited I have butterflies xxxx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Dawny.

Aww I remember that this time 5 years ago (I got married on the 9th August 2004). Do you have a lot left to sort?


----------



## dawny690

Tasha said:


> Thank you Dawny.
> 
> Aww I remember that this time 5 years ago (I got married on the 9th August 2004). Do you have a lot left to sort?

Not too much still debating on a veil or not (only a registry office wedding), i need to sort my something blue out my flowers some balloons for reception after (chinese restaurant) to save money for reception pay my photographer, pay my hairdresser thats about it I think :lol: xxxx


----------



## curlew

Toby - I am so pleased for you. It is horrible when those pregnancy symptoms just disappear and you are waiting on a scan. Glad all went well.

Peach - your doctor sounds so heartless. :hug:

Dawny - the dress looks stunning you will be so beautiful in it.

Well according to FF its time to BD and OH has the day off tomorrow so guess what we will be doing lol:happydance:

:dust: to all


----------



## bklove

Tasha- Welcome and :hug: 
Toby- I'm glad it went fabulous. I'm glad baby is ok, and it sounds like you are a lot better yourself. 
Dawny690- For my blue I bought the garter which had a touch of blue in it.


----------



## catfromaus

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Awesome news Toby!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Cat
xxx


----------



## Chilli

GRRRR other bloody people are so crappy about supporting us aren't they!!!???


----------



## Chilli

Not you guys or others here - I mean in the real world if you know what I mean - thank goodness we have each other!


----------



## Tasha

Yes they really are Chilli :hugs::hugs: Do you wanna talk about it? Or is it just a general thing?


----------



## Rebaby

That's brill toby :cloud9:

Welcome to tasha, i'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you rebaby x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Welcome Tasha :hi: sorry for your losses. xx

So ladies, I am thinking of organising a concert in London in aid of the Baby Loss Awareness Campaign on 15th October. I want to break the taboo and have a day where we can all publically acknowledge our losses and raise awareness so that people don't expect you to 'get over' it in a week. If any of you have any ideas or want to get involved then let me know. 

:hugs: and love to you all.


----------



## Tasha

PeachBlossom thanks for the welcome and fab idea, I dont have any ideas but will try and think of some, I would love to help if need me, I live in London (ish lol).


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies mind if i join this thread? a few of you ladies i know already so hello to you all. Tasha told me about this thread and thought it be wise to join so I can share my good and bad days with people who will understand. 

So a bit about me for those who dont know me. I'm Leigh 23 (well in a couple of months i will be), live with my hubby-to-be Jason 27 and my 2 gorgeous daughters Hollie whos 3 and Charlotte whos 21 months. I also have 3 angels Sam who i lost at 8weeks in May 08, Taylor who i lost at 9 weeks in July 08 and Jessica the only angel I got to meet at 19 weeks on 21st April.

After much heartache df has agreed to try again and hoping its 4th time lucky for us and we get a sticky healthy baby. Fingers crossed we all get to join first tri soon. x


----------



## Tasha

:wave: welcome here hun, yes I am stalking ya :rofl::rofl: I am so sorry for all your loses, I hope that this ttc journey is a gentle one for you :hugs:


----------



## babytots

lol ooo my very own stalker how nice! fingers crossed for us both our ttc journeys are gentle ones and our next pregnancys are boring and noneventful and only full of happiness :D x


----------



## dawny690

:hi: Leigh sorry you find yourself here and sorry for all your losses :hugs: good luck ttc again and hope this will be your sticky lucky bean xxxx


----------



## toby2

morning angel ladies
xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning Toby! How are you feeling hon? Xx

Welcome Babytots. So sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## toby2

mostly i am just feeling so very blessed, cant really believe it even though i have seen it
how are you doing my lovely? you and chilli are in my thoughts alot at the moment
xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm getting there hon. Up and down, but getting there. I'm so so happy for you hon. I hope that you can now enjoy a lovely uneventful 6 months. :hug:


----------



## Kota

Toby I'm so so so happy for you!! Congrats on your little bean and its lovely strong heartbeat!! :hugs:

Welcome to the couple of new girls and sorry for your losses. Lots of :hugs: your way and hope that your next beans are super sticky ones. 

Dawn - I also bought a garter with a bit of blue in it.... in saying that, my wedding colours were blue and yellow though so I had quite a lot of blue. :rofl:


----------



## bklove

Welcome babytots, glad to see you here, even under the circumstances. 

Peachblossom you really have me thinking about joinging up and doing something in NY. If any NY'ers are intersted in the Awareness Campaign let me know. I"m looking for ideas to. I'm in to poetry so I though of maybe a poetic discussion and we could also do the candlelight bit as well. dunno, but would certainly need some support to get it together. 

Otherwise, have a fabulous day Team Angels:hugs:


----------



## babytots

thanks ladies for the warm welcome its nice to see familiar names here though wish we didnt have to meet under sad circumstances. 

hopefully with any luck we will get our sticky :bfps: soon and be back in first tri. though am sure i'd be too scared to set foot in there when i get my :bfp:. x


----------



## fluffyblue

Im fed up today felt i knew my body but I give up, I have sooooo many conflicting ovulation signs, cervix is high and open, lots of CM (EW), OPK's are negative tho :hissy: i just feel so naffed off. 

I found my scan pics today which left me numb for a bit.:cry: - I threw them away as I didnt know what to do with them becus I think if I leave them hanging around I will only get more upset. 

Hubby's patience is wearing thin with my constant changing moods and ups and downs one min im dragging him off to the bedroom then im ordering him there :blush: but he is now "too tired" which is frustrating for me as I am sure ovulation is nearing.

Im just sooooooooooooo down and confused i just feel like giving up till that nasty :witch: arrives.... sorry to moan when some are being positive, this is me :muaha:


----------



## toby2

:hug:fluffyblue:hug: sorry you are having a crappy time, hope things settle down for you soon
xx


----------



## catfromaus

:hugs::hugs: for fluffy. Sorry things are so confusing right now. Hopefully you'll have your :bfp: sooner rather than later.

Cat
xxx

Oh, and welcome to babytots!:hug:


----------



## Tasha

fluffyblue go on your body's signs sometimes OPK's are wrong, are you using IC's? Finding the scan picture must of been so hard. :hugs::hugs:


So we are starting to BD now as the bleeding has completely stopped, but by doing this it has really messed with my head. I want to ttc and get pregnant, but at the same time the thought of getting a :bfp: and being pregnant absolutely terrifies me, am sure you all know what I mean?

Oh and why is it everyone knows what is best for you after a m/c. Two friends have told me what I 'need' to do is not ttc for a long while and let my body rest, I know they are trying to be nice, helpful etc but how do they know what I need? My doctor said its okay to ttc again straight away.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hug: Fluffyblue... I hope things get easier and clearer for you. 

Tasha, I know what you mean. I had so many people tell me I should wait for a while before ttc again after my first mc this year even though the Dr said I could try again straight away. I was apprehensive, but so excited when I found out I was pg again in June. But as you know I mc'd again. This time round the Drs have asked me wait until various tests have been done. It is killing me waiting, but at the same time I know that I should follow the Drs advice. Do what you feel is right and if the doc says its alright then go for it! 

:hug:


----------



## Chilli

Hey Babytots and Fluffyblue- welcome! Fluffy, you'll have to moan better than that to beat me!!?? Hope you're feeling a bit better today - it's hard when you come accross these things isn't it!??

Tasha, I have found the return to BD after MC really hard psychologically, like I'm defiling my child - dramatic I know but that's how I feel. It's all traumatic isn't it?!! 

We have had aslightly tough day today. Packing the house up like nutters always in the back of our minds that this evening we would be laying our baby to rest with it's big brother. I collected some flowers from the garden and they all seemed to be pink and white! I always had in the back of my mind that this one was a girl - if not hope he liked them anyway! Last week I bought a tiny teddy which, when you pressed his tummy said "I love you" and a minature mouse with "take care" written on it in Japanese. We put these together with the babies remains in a beautiful Yew box. It broke my heart so see Soloman's little box again and I hope and pray with all my being that there will never be a third box in that grave!!! Actually I'm not terribley religous, but I wanted my babies to be acknowledged somehow and to do the best I could for them. Now they are together in a beautiful churchyard where their great grandparents can watch over them and I'll always have a place to go.

Onward and upward - I'm sure there's something else I should be doing right now...


----------



## Chilli

Oh yeah, and watch this space for super slim me...


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi I am better today think yesterday was just one of those days, hubbs dragged me to the bedroom today wahey :cloud9: - we had a good talk and have decided to ignore OPK and just be us till AF arrives. We are going away in two weeks for a week at the seaside and I cant wait. Thanks for your thoughts its nice to log on here and let rip sometimes. Even the cat is being nice to me :rofl:


----------



## toby2

thats good to hear
x


----------



## fluffyblue

We bought a beautiful Japanese Maple at weekend and planted in a bright colourful pot. We bought a small box and buried all my beans pix etc in it. Its the most beautiful colour and im so pleased we did it this way. Hubby took the scan pix out of the bin and we had a DVD from a private scan and also my daughter wrote a note which we all signed and said something and buried it - it was so poignant. Hubby has also booked an appointment at the tatooist he is having two little stars done which represent the two bubs we have lost together. Angel No 1 was with my ex-husband. I feel a mixture of happiness and sadness but know I have to move on but my angels will never be forgotton. 

Also I am on :cloud9- im finally ovulating. I managed to find two tests did one at 7.45pm and two big red lines - im sooooo relieved. 19 days after D&C. 

I have covered all my bases with BD Fri, Sat and Sunday - hubby is on way home think he relieved the BD is coming to an end !!.

Im watching this space

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Fingers crossed for you Fluffy :dust:


----------



## Rebaby

Hope your sticky :bfp: is just around the corner fluffyblue :hugs:


----------



## MissingBubs

Oh ladies, I'm so happy and scared.... Go a BFP within 30 seconds today. I'm about 18dpo. Help!!! I don't know what to do with myself!!!!


----------



## catfromaus

Sounds like great news! Know what you mean though, but thinking negative won't help at all- try and muster up all the positivity that you have! Best of luck!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Chilli

Missing bubs - so many congratulations, really hope that all is happy and healthy for next 9 months!!!

Everybody -I'm having an enforced break for a while as am moving house in 2 days and school hols so won't have internet, well until I get it sorted out really so probably quite a long time - few weeks I expect. Maybe by then I'll have some news from the specialist. I'm going to ask Peaches to keep me up to date with you all. But really look after yourselves girls and I'll miss you all like mad (worrying I might struggle without your support actually!!??) Around til tomorrow night though...


----------



## Rebaby

MissingBubs said:


> Oh ladies, I'm so happy and scared.... Go a BFP within 30 seconds today. I'm about 18dpo. Help!!! I don't know what to do with myself!!!!

I am so happy for you! I can't say "don't worry" as i was a nervous wreck all the way through 1st trimester :dohh: (and still find plenty to worry about now!) but you have every chance that this will be your sticky bean and that everything is going to go brilliantly. I really hope so!

Hope the move goes well chilli, and that you don't have to wait too long for some answers :hugs: 

:hug: for all the angel ladies


----------



## Kota

Missingbubs - congrats hun!! I won't lie either, it's easy to say relax but it's mauch harder to do, just enjoy and think positive and I hope this is the sticky bean for you!! 

chilli - good luck with the move, hope its not overally stressful and that you're back here sooner rather then later!!

All is well here, I had my dating scan this morning and it went perfectly... well, as perfect as it can with a baby that was upside down and back to front and sitting in the most awkward position for taking measurements! :rofl: 
No amount of prodding, poking, shaking, coughing, walking or drinking fizzy stuff helped. Cheeky little mite! All is looking fantastic though, extremly low chance of downs or trisomy 13/18 so nothing to worry about there. Couldn't be happier, :cloud9:


----------



## Rebaby

Fantastic news kota :happydance: i'm so happy for you (and your cheeky LO!)


----------



## Chilli

Well done Kota - that's what we like to hear!


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats Missingbubs! :happydance: Fingers crossed the next 9 months are happy and calm for you. 

Kota that's great news! :happydance: Yay! So happy for you.

I am definitely going ahead with the cabaret concert in October in aid of the baby loss awareness campaign. I still have to find a venue, but it will deifinitely be on 15th Oct starting at 6.45pm. I will keep you posted. And if anyone would like to get involved let me know and PM me. 

:hug: to you all.


----------



## Tink1o5

Hi girls sorry i havent been around much. As i wanted to take a break and relax more. But how is everyone... Who all has there :bfp:?


----------



## catfromaus

Great news Kota!

Cat
xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Kota -- Am so pleased for you :) glad everything is going ok
Missingbubs -- Wohhooooo Congrats :)
Chilli -- Hope the move goes well and hope you get some news back soon 
Tink -- How you getting on how are you feeling??

Im counting down have my 20 week scan a week tomorrow am starting to get nervous now not sure why but never mind cant wait to see bubs though its been too long!!
:)


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome back tink :hugs: And congratulations! :happydance: (Just spotted your ticker!)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats Tink! :dust:


----------



## Tink1o5

thanks girls im doing better now that i had some time away. last week i had gone to the hospital for chest pain because my docs office was closed. The did a rutine HPT and they said NEGATIVE. but then i still didnt get my AF and just tested yesterday after i diluted the heck outta my pee haha and this was my :bfp:

https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/6329/20090714180650.th.jpg

how is everyone else??


----------



## Kota

wow!! Thats one strong dark line there Tink!! Congrats!


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks. Idk if its a good thing that its that dark though...

Plus im having AF type cramps just like i did last time when i miscarried :cry: :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Think positive tink hun F'X for a sticky bean for you xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

thanks dawny :) how are you hun? i havent talked you ladies in awhile


----------



## dawny690

Im ok thanks hun just taking things one step at a time xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Thats good. i see that your have a weight loss ticker. Congrats on the 6.3lb loss :hugs: Way to Go :)


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> Thats good. i see that your have a weight loss ticker. Congrats on the 6.3lb loss :hugs: Way to Go :)

Oooooooooooooo new smilies :happydance: Thanks hun not as good as your :bfp: xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

I thinks its just as good. Because your also getting your body ready for your little bean. :) And thats a huge step. So Big CONGRATS to you :).. a lot of people dont have the will power to start losing weight, but you did it !!


----------



## Tink1o5

OMG and on top of that your getting married just about 1 month. CONGRATS on that too. Thats big. Congrats to you and your OH. im sending a party your way

!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::drunk::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks babes need to lose a bit more before 5wks :D xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Thats why im trying to lose some more weight babes :D


----------



## Tink1o5

Your strong. I know you can do it. :) how exciting. Now im all excited 4 you . Hahah


----------



## dawny690

:D thanks babes cant wait to see your bean on the 29th :happydance: xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Im excited but nervous.. like what if i dont make it that far... :( 

i really hope this bean sticks


----------



## dawny690

Babe be positive please bean will be there im sure of it xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks Hun


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

It seems like July 29th is so far away


----------



## catfromaus

Tink- your bfp is such exciting news. I can only imagine how hard it must be to do, but please try to think positively. I really like kotas mantra in her siggy, and I know I'll be repeating that to myself when I get my bfp! All we can do for that baby is to think positively and hope for the best. I'm sending all of my positive thoughts towards your bean- can't wait to hear some good news on July 29th.

Cat
xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

THanks cat hun :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Congrats Tink. I agree with the stay positive but it is so hard when your so damn scared isnt it? :hugs:

Hope your all okay. Iv not been to sleep yet 4.08 am eeek. lol


----------



## Tink1o5

thanks Tasha! im started to think more positive that way positive things will happen :)

You better get to bed girlie. Haha


----------



## Tasha

Good for you, an we are all thinking positive things for you too :)

Too sad to sleep, a friend I made on an internet support forum for baby loss died in the early hours of the 15th, she was a close friend, she talked to me through tears, made me feel normal, and helped me to smile and laugh again. She has a 16/17 year old daughter, a 6/7 year old son and a 5 week old son, huband as well as her angel son. It is so sad and so unfair. She was the first ever bereaved Mummy I spoke to on the phone.


----------



## dawny690

Oh tasha huni sorry to hear that :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Dawny. How exciting, in 4 days it will be weeks instead of month/s until you wedding :)


----------



## dawny690

Thanks hun cant wait :D xxx


----------



## MissingBubs

Thanks ladies for all of your congratulations. I think it's started to sink in now and I'm starting to feel more positive and just enjoying every second I have with bean, hopefully it will be a full 9 months...God, I really hope it is!!! X


----------



## bklove

Hey girls, seems like alot of BFP's floating around, congrats ladies! and keep up the positive thinking it does go a long way. 

Rebaby- oh baby! What a bump!

Fluffyblue- I love what you guys did for your angel, it sounds like it brought some peace for you. Continue to take care of yourself, this is no easy journey and I think the more we are good to ourselves the better prepared we are to deal with all that goes into this madness. 

Tasha- I'm sorry to hear about the passing of your friend. Sounds like she touched alot of lives. :hugs: 

As for me, i'm waiting for the AF, feeling crazy today so I know its coming, that and the temp did drop as scheduled. I also started Angus Cactus today- the new addition to the process of baby making:) I'm hoping it will regulate my hormones and stimulate the lengthening of my lp phase, just a smidge. It already looks like it's improved by a day after months of taking bcomplex. I still have some b vitamins left so i'll probably talk that here and there as well.


----------



## Rebaby

Thankyou :hugs: I hope the :witch: doesn't keep you waiting, and that the angus cactus works out well for you.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello ladies. How is everyone? 

I'm feeling so much better than I was tonight. I went for a creative healing and reflexology with Gowri Motha this evening. If was amazing. My energy levels have been boosted and I feel so much more positive than I was. She made sense. And one thing she said to me that really struck a chord was 'you have to forgive your body for what it has done'. I think that is a really important statement. If we don't forgive our bodies then how can we start to trust in them again? 

Hope all you ladies are well. :hug: to all.


----------



## babybuffy84

Crikey i need a hug :(
Some of the stuff going on in second tri is just a disgrace at the moment and am saddened by some of the things that are being said about people that have had losses,if it wasnt for this place i really dont know how i would have coped after my m/c but now after some of the posts over there i dont think i want to even post on there its a sad situation when people think we are being insensitive when we post about losses.
Maybe its just my hormones palying up but crikey.
Hope everyone is ok xxxx otherwise


----------



## Tink1o5

sending you lots of :hugs: sweety. Im in First Tri.. but i still come over here for support. :) its much more comforting :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh it is i know its great that we can still come here for support :) xx


----------



## Tasha

Huge hugs girls. Try to ignore the silly insensitive people, and find comfort in the 10's of people who were supportive.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hug: Buffy... so sorry they're saying nasty things over there. Are there not enough team angel graduates in 2nd tri for you to start a new thread of team angel ladies? Not that we want to lose you from here you understand... :hug: :hug:


----------



## RobenR

Babybuffy I know exactly what you mean about some of the posts there. It makes me very uncomfortable and I really don't feel like I belong. If it wasn't for here I never would have made it through my loss.


----------



## MissingBubs

Oh ladies. Is it really that bad over there? You're scaring me!! I'm sorry you feel uncomfortable. Maybe you should have a polite word or report it because that's not what this site is about. XX


----------



## babybuffy84

We have a team angels graduates bit in the pregnancy buddies bit, but yeah its sad when people are being made to feel uncomfortable some of the mods have been locking the threads as they are quite upsetting,and they are doing there bit with saying not to upset or judge people and not to bully people.
Roben just noticed you have your 20 week scan soon i have mine on thursday am so excited :) cant wait to see bubs again :)
Hopefully second tri will have calmed down a bit today,but i pop into first tri and third tri too so will look at them too :)


----------



## RobenR

BabyBuffy, it's on Tuesday. Is it Tuesday yet? I can't wait. We'll be able to find out what we're having and yes, I can't wait to see baby again. It's the only thing that reassures my mind these days!


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh tuesday it will fly by am sure :)!!!!! am so excited for you make sure you update us when you get back :)!!!!!


----------



## bklove

babybuffy- Thats why you have team angels, as we understand like no one else can. :hug:
Peachblossom- the reflexology healing sounds interesting, never thought about forgiving my body, not sure if I held it responsible, but I guess it does make sense. How did you find out about the place or person you went to? 

looking forward to seeing some scan pics from you ladies! As for me I'm still waiting for the AF who is acting funny this cycle. Had some weirdness that you would call spotting yesterday which should have been day 1, but nope. I'm hurting like it should be here though. I guess i'm glad for the extra day though as it means the lp is one day longer, woo hoo! But at the same time I'm ready for it to be here, it's weird but the longer it takes the less normal I feel- and I really am ready to be back to normal already.


----------



## Tink1o5

Well girls im still worried.. because obviously as you girls no .. i miscarried in feb 2009.. and with that miscarriage i was cramping for awhile.. then BAM i started to bleed.. 
Now im worried about my little bean.. because i'v been cramping for over a week now.. i cramp everyday on and off. yesterday i had 2 occurrences of pretty bad cramps..
so now im running to the Loo every hour or so to check for spotting or bleeding or anything. SO far there has been NO bleeding or spotting .. Thank Goodness


----------



## Peach Blossom

bklove said:


> babybuffy- Thats why you have team angels, as we understand like no one else can. :hug:
> Peachblossom- the reflexology healing sounds interesting, never thought about forgiving my body, not sure if I held it responsible, but I guess it does make sense. How did you find out about the place or person you went to?
> 
> looking forward to seeing some scan pics from you ladies! As for me I'm still waiting for the AF who is acting funny this cycle. Had some weirdness that you would call spotting yesterday which should have been day 1, but nope. I'm hurting like it should be here though. I guess i'm glad for the extra day though as it means the lp is one day longer, woo hoo! But at the same time I'm ready for it to be here, it's weird but the longer it takes the less normal I feel- and I really am ready to be back to normal already.

Hey BK. My boss' wife suffered 2 mc between her first and second daughters. She has been amazingly supportive through both my mc's this year. She went to see Gowri who developed the gentle birth method and apart from being a proper obstiatrician is also a creative healer, reiki master and reflexologist. As a favour to my boss' wife Gowri agreed to give me a free session. I walked in to this darkened room with wonderful relaxing music playing and she massaged my abdomen whilst someone else did reflexology on my feet. She talked me through progressive relaxation and then talked to me in a very positive way about my body, about forgiving my body and telling me that my angels are there near by and waiting to come back to me. It was a wonderful experience and I would highly recommend it to anyone and everyone.


----------



## Peach Blossom

So yesterday I went to the hospital to get the blood tests done that the gynae ordered to look in to my recurrent mc's. They took 3 vials.... then phone me an hour later (when I was already at work) and said they'd forgotten to take a vial and could I go back today. So I went back today and they took 10 vials!!! Not sure if I should be more worried about their inability to read or count!!! :rofl:

How are you all angels? How many of you now have a 7 week holiday?!


----------



## Tink1o5

:rofl: im sorry you had to go back peach. Hopefully they can give you some answers. Dr's these days i swear


----------



## toby2

((((((((((((tink)))))))))))) such a worrying time but cramps are a normal sympton as well, hope they pass soon thoughxxx
I am on my hols now!
xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tink I'm sending lots of positive vibes and sticky :dust: I hope that the cramps are just your uterus making room for the bubs. :hugs:


----------



## catfromaus

tink, sending you all the positive thoughts I've got! Good news that there has been no bleeding, hopefully all is well.
 
Cat
xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Thank you girls so much. Today.. there hasnt been hardly and cramps. so it seems like there fading.. still no bleeding either :happydance: im keeping my thoughts Positive.. because this baby is here to stay !! :)


----------



## bklove

Peach Blossom 10 sounds about right, I had to lay down 3/4 way through, that was a mess! lol.Sorry you had to go back though, maybe thats why they said just 1 more to trick you into coming back right away:) I love the creative healer bit, sounds like an amazing experience, not sure where to find all that around here though. 

Tink1o5 :hugs: I hope its just growing pains or something related to everything positive! Glad to hear today was a bit easier. :hugs:

I started bleeding today- it was more sludge like brown stuff, reminded me of what came out after the methotrexate shot. Definitly different this cycle. But I guess my body is still working itself out, not sure.


----------



## Peach Blossom

bklove said:


> Peach Blossom 10 sounds about right, I had to lay down 3/4 way through, that was a mess! lol.Sorry you had to go back though, maybe thats why they said just 1 more to trick you into coming back right away:) I love the creative healer bit, sounds like an amazing experience, not sure where to find all that around here though.
> 
> Tink1o5 :hugs: I hope its just growing pains or something related to everything positive! Glad to hear today was a bit easier. :hugs:
> 
> I started bleeding today- it was more sludge like brown stuff, reminded me of what came out after the methotrexate shot. Definitly different this cycle. But I guess my body is still working itself out, not sure.

It took me a few cycles last time for my bleeding to look normal... it was almost black for me the first cycle after my first mc. 

I wish I could help you find a creative healer like Gowri in New York hon, all I can suggest is Google... Sorry not to be anymore help! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I really can't believe it... I've been using opks for 4 cycles and they've never ever worked. Even wehn I KNOW I've O'd they've been -ve. OH is away tonight and we are officially waiting til we get the test reults before trying again, but I'm keeping an eye on my cycles still... Did an opk earlier today and for the first time ever ever ever its a +ve... typical!! :dohh:


----------



## fluffyblue

Wondered how we all were today...

My little girl asked me today why im always talking about Angels when I always call her my angel and I thought she is right ! So please can I show you my real angel Laura, she is 8 and my world... (my lad aint so bad either)
 



Attached Files:







Laura hair.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Rumpskin

She is absolutely beautiful, you must be very proud of your angel Laura xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Rumpskin said:


> She is absolutely beautiful, you must be very proud of your angel Laura xxxx


I am she takes a lot of my pain away but at 8 she is very imaginative and asks questions bout why ive lost 3 angels since she was born and I just keep telling her its because she was extra special and its going to take an extra special one to come close... its soo hard what to say to them at this age.


----------



## MissingBubs

Wow fluffy. What an absolute stunner. You are so lucky to have such a thoughtful intelligent beautiful angel to stick by your side through the tough times. X


----------



## zoe87

hi please may i joy team angels?? i have sffere 2 m/c in a space of 6 months and now im TTC x


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome to team angels zoe :hugs: I'm sorry for your losses. I hope you'll find the ladies here a real support during the tough times, i know i couldn't have managed without them!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I guess I will be joining you soon:cry: but not just yet - can I ask a few questions ??

What did you do re contraception while waiting for your af after the mc??? H hates condoms and I won't go back on the pill as it will mess everything up 

H said that maybe we should wait 2 months but after ERPC and a period my body physically will be back to normal wont it ??? I don't want to try again too soon if it could cause another mc. 

:hugs: to everyone that has been through this too


----------



## dawny690

Welcome Zoe sorry for your losses :hugs:
Mrs doddy I didnt have an erpc so cant give any advice we had natural mc's and just tried again straight away sorry for your loss hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tasha

Sorry I have not been around for you all, finding this month really hard, and am just going to go for the not trying not preventing route.

Oh and I have swine flu :( Am on tamiflu now.


----------



## Tink1o5

awww :hugs: hun. thats route i believe is the best one 2 take. Both times i got pregnant was when me and DH actually stopped trying but wernt preventing :) Im sorry you have to deal with the piggy flu. just get lots of rest and drink lots of fluids :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Mrs Doddy said:


> I guess I will be joining you soon:cry: but not just yet - can I ask a few questions ??
> 
> What did you do re contraception while waiting for your af after the mc??? H hates condoms and I won't go back on the pill as it will mess everything up
> 
> H said that maybe we should wait 2 months but after ERPC and a period my body physically will be back to normal wont it ??? I don't want to try again too soon if it could cause another mc.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone that has been through this too


Hi Hunni

I had ERPC on 25th June and started again the following Monday - ive been fine. Doc said as soon as I felt ok it was fine. We didnt use contraception becuase we are TTC right away. Only thing is maybe use some OPK which may highlight low fertility days and then stop when the lines get darker. Take Care :hugs:


----------



## catfromaus

Sorry Mrs Doddy- no ideas. I spoke with the doctor, and he monitored my HCG level until it was below 5, then gave me the all clear to start again. He did say that it would be better for my peace of mind if we waited for a period (mostly for dating purposes, but also it does tell you that your body is headed back for normal), but he made it clear that getting pregnant again would not cause another miscarriage. Still though, emotionally it might be better to wait. I jumped straight back in to ttc, and have felt incredibly depressed and let down bvy not getting a bfp- the pressure now is worse than before. Good luck with whatever you decide. Hopefully you'll have a sticky bfp soon!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Roben... How did your scan go?! :hugs: xx


----------



## babybuffy84

Roben Hope your scan went well hun.
Sorry i havent been on i have swine flu!!!!! so have been laid up in bed,am on relenza for 5 days and in quarantine for 5 days.
Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope you're ok Buffy. :hugs: And Tasha! Hope you're getting better! :hugs: 

I had an appointment with the fertility specialist I was seeing before I got pg the first time. He is going to mointor a cycle with scans to check that everything is ok and see if I need help with medication. He said that the probable reason for the mcs was bad luck, but that would be confirmed with the blood tests. From a fertillity point of view the mcs are good news as it means I can get pg. His words not mine. I think he's under the impression that we won't find a reason and we won't need much treatment. Which is good in a way, but in some ways I want there to be a problem so it can be fixed... If there is no reason for the mcs other than bad luck then I'll be an absolute wreck when I get my next bfp. Was a positive appt though and I felt good about things afterwards. He also said that medically there was no reason to wait to ttc... so I think I'll be back in next cycle! :happydance:

Had been texting Chilli updates adn had no reply... realised I sent them to the wrong number!! :dohh: I am an idiot! So I sent her a whole load of texts today. Anyone with a msg for her let me know. xx


----------



## dawny690

Peach Blossom said:


> Hope you're ok Buffy. :hugs: And Tasha! Hope you're getting better! :hugs:
> 
> I had an appointment with the fertility specialist I was seeing before I got pg the first time. He is going to mointor a cycle with scans to check that everything is ok and see if I need help with medication. He said that the probable reason for the mcs was bad luck, but that would be confirmed with the blood tests. From a fertillity point of view the mcs are good news as it means I can get pg. His words not mine. I think he's under the impression that we won't find a reason and we won't need much treatment. Which is good in a way, but in some ways I want there to be a problem so it can be fixed... If there is no reason for the mcs other than bad luck then I'll be an absolute wreck when I get my next bfp. Was a positive appt though and I felt good about things afterwards. He also said that medically there was no reason to wait to ttc... so I think I'll be back in next cycle! :happydance:
> 
> Had been texting Chilli updates adn had no reply... realised I sent them to the wrong number!! :dohh: I am an idiot! So I sent her a whole load of texts today. Anyone with a msg for her let me know. xx

Send her my love and hugs :hugs: hope she is ok xxxx


----------



## RobenR

Hi Angel Ladies!

Just got back from our scan, everything went well. Baby kept itself nice and in profile and the technician kept saying that the baby looked perfect. There are no visible problems that is such a relief to have made it to this point. We also found out the gender, and our bump is blue and healthy with his daddy's long legs. DH is very proud.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kota

Congrats on your blue bump Roben!! Thats great news!

Mrs Doddy - are you able to speak to your GP about getting a non hormonal IUD put in for the couple of months that you have to wait for? There's nothing chemcial in them so it won't mess iwth your system and as soon as they are removed you go back to being 100% able to get pregnant, no waiting for anything to leave the system. I know of a girl who got one in place at the same time she had an elective termination so I can't see why you wouldn't be able to get one after a d&C, something to consider anyway. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

RobenR said:


> Hi Angel Ladies!
> 
> Just got back from our scan, everything went well. Baby kept itself nice and in profile and the technician kept saying that the baby looked perfect. There are no visible problems that is such a relief to have made it to this point. We also found out the gender, and our bump is blue and healthy with his daddy's long legs. DH is very proud.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

That's so great to hear Roben! Congratulations! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## fluffyblue

Feeling confused today...:shrug:

Came home from work today and my obession for POAS continues...

I am 7 days PO and have light symptoms, pinching, boobs etc however i peed (soz):blush: on a OPK well it came up positive, my wee was very concentrated and it came up within 5 seconds. :wacko:

I dont have any HPT and dont wanna do one - not till next week. Any ideas whats happening :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Do you have PCO Fluffy? Sometimes PCO or PCOS can affect opks. Other than that I don't have any ideas.... Keeping my fingers x'd for you. :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Peach Blossom said:


> Do you have PCO Fluffy? Sometimes PCO or PCOS can affect opks. Other than that I don't have any ideas.... Keeping my fingers x'd for you. :hugs: :hugs: xx


Havent been diagnosed with anything - dont get any pain or anything normally but who knows lately - maybe they will be able to diagnose - my gyne testing begins 10th of August (thought was 12th just seen letter is 10th)


----------



## Peach Blossom

If you've ever had any ultrasounds they would have picked up on polycystic ovaries I think. I hope you get some answers from your gyne. Wishing you lots of love and luck! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

I have my scan for pcos on sunday!! What a silly day for a scan lol xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Yeah Roben Congrats on your blue bump :)
Dawny - That is a strange day for a scan ??!! 

Im feeling a bit better today have managed to get out of bed today for the first time since monday am feeling very weak and rough but hopefully this is the start of getting to feel better,am due for my 20 week scan tomorrow have rang to see how long the wait is if im not able to go and they have said 4 weeks so am hoping i will feel well enough to go (even though i feel guilty) will sit in a corner with my anti bac gel and tons of tissues.
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## catfromaus

:happydance::happydance:Roben, that is such exciting news! Very, very happy for you!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: buffy. xx


----------



## dawny690

I know babybuffy I thought the same when I opened the letter. I actually said to my OH since when do hospital's do scans on sundays but as he said they must be busy all week at thats the only time they can fit me in im actually pleased as Im on a late tomorrow sleeping in at work on an early saturday and a night shift sunday night xxx


----------



## bklove

So I got my last set of results back, it was the thrombophilia work up and that came back fine with the exception of a slow clotting time. My Dr. is not sure what that means or if its related to anything so I have to go see a hematologist next, who is taking a mighty long time to call me back and make an appointment. I called on Tuesday and they said the Dr. will call me back directly, and by wednesday no one did so I left a message, do you think I should call again today? For sure I plan to wait till monday than go with someone else if they don't get back to me. I just don't want to be obessesive, but at the same time its my health and somebody's gotta worry about it. 

Peachblossom- It really isn't comforting getting that at least you can get pregnant bit- I had flashbacks reading your post on that:) and the worst is its a streak of bad luck, I mean gracious can we all finally get lucky then! I feel like after 3 its not bad luck anymore so lets get with the program and try to proactively figure this thing out. Darn doctors.
Rubenr-:thumbup: to a healthy bean.
Babybuffy84- :hug:
Fluffyblue- You do have a beautiful daughter. She looks much older/mature in the pic. 

Welcome new ladies. Sorry for your losses and that we had to meet under these circumstances. :hugs:


----------



## toby2

morning angel ladies-how is everyone doing?
x


----------



## catfromaus

Not bad- I've been so sick that I think we missed my fertile period this month :(
Hows everyone else?

cat
xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning Angels. I'm so sleepy... We have mice! They are keeping us awake ALL night!! Managed to catch 4 in our humane traps, but then they drive you crazy trying to get out. So sleepy... Need to go and find a nice field to release them in. Guess its good practice for interrupted sleep! :rofl: 

I had another session with Gowri Motha on Thursday and still feel really good from it. I can't explain it, but it feels like she lifts the weight on my heart which in turn allows happiness to flow back in. A truely amazing woman!

:hug: to everyone.


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Ladies, sorry haven't been around much still feeling really down so been working 24/7 to keep my mind off things.

How is everyone doing?

xxx


----------



## Chilli

Hi all, I've missed you all so much!! A friend told me last night I ought to look at counseling and I told her that I don't feel I need it as long as I can get on here - but without it I've not been great. Lots of sobbing and watching my DD thinking how great she would be with baby bro or sis. The move and the house are all keeping me very busy, but a bit stressed (especially as have to stay with parents longer than anticipated due to friends having flu and having to delay trip abroad). Amazingly workmen have been all very organised and prompt so we've made huge progress, but when I pause for breath is whenit hits - you all know this anyway!!

I'm pleased to see that the pgs seem to be going along nicely. Toby I just keep thinking that if you're all ok I can be next time!!! 

Peaches has been kindly keeping me posted. Thanks hun and I promise to find some time and space in my brain soon to give Ocyober some serious thought and come u pwith fabby ideas!!!

Baby- cakes: my heart goes out to you, but we will be ok!

It's intersting to hear that so many of you are getting tests/results. I finally got an appt in Sept. Was told 6-8 weeks 5 weeks ago, then told 27th sept!!!??? Which is after my due date and just didn't think I could cope with that. Thankfully lovely appt lady found me one on 7th (2 days b4 EDD). Have since heard some bad stuff about hospital though so am going to post in MC&loss & see what others have experienced. Please have a look if you think you can help.

Well this is a long one as I'm not sure when I'll be on next - about for 1/2 and hour if anyone else is. Hugs to all and keep those healthy babies coming!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay :happydance: Chilli you're back! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello angel ladies. I got my test results through today... 'no action required' Which I guess means they didn't find anything which means there is no apparent cause of my rmcs.. It is good news, but I had hoped that there would be something wrong so that they could fix it. Knowing there was no reason for them makes things so much difficult to deal with. How will I know it won't happen again if they can't find anything to fix? OH and mother don't understand how I'm feeling about it all... :hissy: They just keep saying, 'its good news, so what's the problem?'. Sorry, I know there are people out there who do have things wrong an dI bet they wish that they didn't and that the test had come back like mine. I know I am fortunate. I just wish there were some answers...


----------



## toby2

(((((((((peach)))))))) I understand what you mean, would be good to get answers but hang on in there
hiya chilli glad you back!
still have visitors so still on limited time back with you soon
xx


----------



## dawny690

Just got my results from my scan to see if I have PCOS and I dont have PCOS but I do have a polyp on my uterus wall which is treatable doctor doesnt think its related to my mc's but internet searches say it does :cry: xxxx


----------



## toby2

It probably doesnt feel like good news but its a step forward-not having pcos is a good thing and maybe your op will sort things out for you?(((((((dawny)))))
still have my inlaws with me till sunday so i dont get much chance to come on here but i am keeping up with all your news and will be bak proper soon
lots of love
xx


----------



## Rebaby

I'm sorry you didn't get the answers you were hoping for peach :hugs: I completely understand, how even though it's great news, it is hard because it means there is no 'solution' as such. I am sending you some big hugs.

Glad you don't have PCOS dawny, i hope everything goes well with the polyp removal, and fingers crossed once it's dealt with, your BFP won't be far away :hugs:

Hi to all the angel ladies, hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls oh has the right hump at the mo just cos i suggested waiting to try til after the op :cry: so i give up we are trying but i just hope we dont concieve as i cant cope with another mc xxxx


----------



## toby2

hey where have all the angel ladies gone?
xx


----------



## mjt11907

hey laides i have missed sooo much i been away for a while.. had a bad time for a lil bit after the miscarriage... but now im but now im back and everythings better in life... how is everyone doing.. im sure ive missed plenty


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey Girls! just dropping by to see how all you ladies are doing :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> Hey Girls! just dropping by to see how all you ladies are doing :hugs:

Hey babe how are u and bean? xxxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Right ladies I'm sick of being an emotional wreck so decided so give myself a big kick up the backside! My af is totally messed up 11 days late and still no sign but 2 neg pg tests, think im putting so much stress on myself and thats why af missing. 

So heres to the new positive me! (hopefully :wacko:)

Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi girls hope you are all doing ok

Big congrats to those that have recently found out they are pg and big massive :hug: to those that need one

I started taking 1000mg of Vitex this cycle and got my right on +OPK's on CD17 & CD18 which, is completly unheard of for me as, my cycles are 40+!! AF should be due on 08/08 so, will start poas HPT style mon 03/08. Good luck to all those who will be testing soon


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck on Monday Shmoox :hugs: :dust: xxx


----------



## dawny690

Good Luck shmoo hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello Angel ladies, how were your weekends? 

I had a follow up scan yesterday morning. I thought I was fine with it, but the process of lying do for the scan sent me in to a bit of a spin. Then half way through the scan another sonographer comes in to the room looking for something and I realised it was the sonographer who uttered those awful words back in February 'there's no heartbeat'... That sent me in to a real tailspin. I'm ok now, but it shocked me how much it affected me. 

Think :witch: is on her way, which is good as it means I can start the monitoring scans soon and we can also start ttc again. :)


----------



## bklove

Peach Blosom :hugs: sorry the scan stirred up so many emotions for you. You know I was watching a Baby story on TLC and they showed the birth of the baby and the mom grabbing the baby- that did it for me and for the most part I feel ok, so it was crazy! I just burst out into tears, I so want to experience that joy, but I will one day. I'm glad your results did come back ok even though it doesn't help in terms of answers and feeling good about moving ahead, but life has just put us in this what else can you do situation but keep trying and hopefully the next one is it. 

Dawny690- I'm glad to hear no Pcos and that they found the polyp, hopefully removal will bring some changes for you even though they don't think its related to the mc's. Are there plans for surgery?

Shmoo75- It looks like you are having a good experience on Vitex? I just started but i've been slacking on taking it, i'm just tired of taking pills. And actually I o'd later again, and it looks like will have a shorter luteal phase which did lengthen last cycle. So i'm leaning towards going back on the Bcomplex which seemed to help atleast last cycle. 

As for me, I had a crazy week with blood results and its only Tuesday! I had to repeat labs I did a month ago because they forgot to test me for something which they just realize yesterday and then today had to repeat labs with my hematologist because "somebody" forgot to test me for something there as well! I'm not sure how often that happens and in the same week, but it does suck when you hate needles. I had to get stuck twice today because the vein wouldn't cooperate argh! I get to go back Thursday to get results back though and don't have to pay another copay, so that sort of works out, just sucks to have to drive back in and pay to take the train or deal with the hell of getting a parking spot, darn it.

Otherwise, I'm ok. Just working a little, enjoying my hubby and reading....soooo looking forward to that TTC :sex: though:) lol, I'm just waiting for that green light! How has everyone else been? I've been away for a bit, its harder to keep up when i'm not at work regularly.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

well my bleeding has stopped after m/c on 14th July so now waiting for AF had cramps on and off for 3 days so maybe the witch is on its way


----------



## Chilli

Hey Mrs Doddy, so sorry to hear about your heartbreaking loss, I hope that the bleeding stopping helps you feel a bit better.

Well you all I'm checking in for a few mins. Have my metting with specialist gynae tomorrow to get results of bloods and samples taken from me and baby after last MC. I'm so nervous. Also I want to get referal to Lesly Regan's clinic in London asap. They made it sound quite straightforward on the phone if have had 3 MCs so hopefully I'll be up there within 6 weeks. Want to get everything done by Xmas so we can start TTC but time is ticking by and there seem to be so many waiting lists, holidays and people with swine flu!!! We are paying for tom as would have to wait an extra month otherwise. 

How is everyone - it's been so quiet on here?


----------



## toby2

hey chilli- nice to see you!
I have had my inlaws here and now my friend so hardly been on here, thinking of you all though
((((((()))))))) peach and bklove, its horrible when things set you off
my second little angel would have ben due next week, its a strange feeling and i did have a littl cry this morning, feel very blessed to have my new bean but the lost ones still hurt dont they?
lots of love everyone
xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Toby.

Well ladies, I've booked a venue for the concert. For more information on it please visit: https://*******.com/n9pgkg

I am also going to start a thread in the MC section where people can leave a message either to their angels or about their experience to be used in a film to be shown at the end of the concert. 

Love and :hug: to you all. xxx


----------



## toby2

peach i think its brilliant that you are able to do something so positive from your experiences
lots of love
xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Toby. It feels good to be doing it. Feeling very positive at the moment. 

I had another session with Gowri Motha today. It was great. She said something taht almost set me off though. She was talking to the other person treating me at the same time and said 'she's going to get pregnant this month'. It was very matter of fact. Not she's trying or wanting. It was such a positive affirmation and I truly believed it when she said it. I'm so excited. 

I have my first follicle monitoring scan tomorrow. Have no idea what's involved. Hope its not too uncomfortable! 

Hope all you angel ladies are well. :hugs: xx


----------



## toby2

Glad things are going well for you lovely lady, you deserve good things!
x
Where did everyone else go?how you all doing?
xx


----------



## bklove

I don't know where everyone else is but we are here! I got my results yesterday and I'm healthy! lol, no blood disorders atleast, but we all know the bitter sweet feeling of those results. 
Peachblossom- I'm thinking since you are giving out such a big positive with that concert, you will get your positive return. I'm so proud of you and you really are inspiring. I decided to write a few people today about the idea of putting together something. If I get a venue i'll roll with it, but I will atleast step out in faith and we'll see what happens. 

Mrs Doddy & Toby2: :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

thank you BK. I feel so different right now that I'm sure things will go right for me this cycle. I'm so glad that your results came back clear. Understand how bitter sweet it is though. Good luck with organising an event. I think you'll be surprised how much support you'll get! :hugs: 

Had my first follicle monitoring session today... Its just an internal U/S. All looked normal apart from the polycystic ovaries.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hello everyone hope your all well.... Just a catch up got first specialist appointment on Monday - just for me at moment, OH will go dependant on what happens to me, bit worried but also glad its happening maybe some answers as to why 3 angels now. Also now on CD14 and 4th high on CBFM cant wait for my peak.


----------



## toby2

hey fluffy blue hope things go well today and you get the answers you are looking for or at least a new way forward for you(((((((())))))))
how is everyone else doing/
xx


----------



## fluffyblue

toby2 said:


> hey fluffy blue hope things go well today and you get the answers you are looking for or at least a new way forward for you(((((((())))))))
> how is everyone else doing/
> xx

Hiya hope you well...

Things went ok, had loads of blood tests amazed at how many even had a liver function test what for I dont know !

Have a scan booked for 7th September for ovary testing etc and gotta go back next monday for CD21 progesterone tests. Doesnt seem to think its OH as have had 4 pregnancys with him albeit 3 MC but at least I can get pregnant.

Did mention my age (im 37) but god dont it make you feel old when they start mentioning your age could be a problem :growlmad:

ALso asked if I had bad facial hair :haha: couldnt he see from looking at me !.

Im ok actually amd currently on CD16 and got the pinching but still negative OPK. On a positive he said if I did get pregnant this month then I would be monitored well and possibly with aspirin or progesterone till 12 weeks so :happydance: it might last.


----------



## Peach Blossom

fluffyblue said:


> Did mention my age (im 37) but god dont it make you feel old when they start mentioning your age could be a problem :growlmad:
> 
> ALso asked if I had bad facial hair :haha: couldnt he see from looking at me !.

:rofl: Yeah, that is a bit of a wierd question! Its a bit like saying, 'do you have a nose?'!! He'll have been asking as it is one of the symptoms of pcos which can be a cause of sub fertility and mc. 

Don't worry about the age thing... my step mother had triplets at 39!! You'll get there. Sending lots of :dust: to you. xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm finally at the stage where I'm desperate enough to do whatever people tell me to... On the advice of my creative healer I am now giving myself an olive oil enema every day... Have no idea if it will work or what it will do! :loopy:


----------



## Chilli

Eugh Peaches, what does that entail? I'm not sure I want to know.

Well girls I'm back for a few weeks now!!! At last have my own home again albeit temporarily. 

Well for those who don't know I had the results from my tests last week and turns out that LO was a girl (knew that!!) and that she had triple x syndrome so had very little chance of making it full term and would've been quite disabled if she had. It didn't give much comfort at first but has done with a bit of time to ponder. All other tests were clear for me and OH and he told us that our chances of having a healthy baby were very high, probably more than average as we have all clear! Great!!! Of course being that it was second MC this year together with a chemical last year still not completely confident and worried that syndrome may strike again. Quite difficult to look it up on the internet as just get loads of porn!!?? If anyone knows a good website let me know?

for now great to be back...


----------



## toby2

((((((((((((())))))))))))))) chilli - hold on to the good news,any pregnancy you have will be difficult but you can do it-the dr said so!!
glad it went ok fluffy
and peach i hope that works and i hope you get your bfp ao you can stop soon!!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey Angel ladies! checkin in to see how all you are doing? Hope wonderful! 

As for me well im 8 weeks today i had an appt at 6 weeks and saw a heartbeat, but im still terrified of going for my 12 week scan and them saying i had a MMC.. and the baby died already :cry:


----------



## toby2

((((((tink))))))))seeing the heartbeat is a really good sign, know totally how you feel waiting for that scan-i found it unbearable and nothing made it better but the time will pass and you will get therexx
am going to midwife today for my 16wk appointment and hope to hear sprouts hb-whole thing makes me nervous but is no reason everything wouldnt be ok
lots of lovexxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Eugh Peaches, what does that entail? I'm not sure I want to know.
> 
> Well girls I'm back for a few weeks now!!! At last have my own home again albeit temporarily.
> 
> Well for those who don't know I had the results from my tests last week and turns out that LO was a girl (knew that!!) and that she had triple x syndrome so had very little chance of making it full term and would've been quite disabled if she had. It didn't give much comfort at first but has done with a bit of time to ponder. All other tests were clear for me and OH and he told us that our chances of having a healthy baby were very high, probably more than average as we have all clear! Great!!! Of course being that it was second MC this year together with a chemical last year still not completely confident and worried that syndrome may strike again. Quite difficult to look it up on the internet as just get loads of porn!!?? If anyone knows a good website let me know?
> 
> for now great to be back...

I understand your fears, I think we all have them. Be strong and think positively. We bring in what we put out. I have faith that you will get there hon. :hugs: :hugs: My parents are doctors so will ask about the triple x syndrome. You could try searching "triple x syndrome -sex -porn" and see if that helps you at all. xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tink1o5 said:


> Hey Angel ladies! checkin in to see how all you are doing? Hope wonderful!
> 
> As for me well im 8 weeks today i had an appt at 6 weeks and saw a heartbeat, but im still terrified of going for my 12 week scan and them saying i had a MMC.. and the baby died already :cry:

:hugs: Tink :hugs: Be strong my lovely. xxx


----------



## Chilli

Tink and Toby - good luck with those scans and the nerves!!


----------



## Chilli

Peaches surprisingly I managed to get quite a lot from a search!!?? Nothing to reassure me that it won't happen again or that it actually caused MC though as many girls are born with it 1 in 1000 live births. Would be great to hear if your parents know anymore


----------



## toby2

thank you-keep crying all the time this morn, guess it has just snuck up on me a bit, every time i get to something like this it makes me realise how much my little angels are ever present in my mind!
x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Toby :hugs: xxx


----------



## toby2

all is fine and heard a little heartbeat :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay :happydance: That's so great Toby. So pleased for you. xx


----------



## bklove

Fluffyblue- It looks like they tested you for alot, when do you get your results? Triplets at 39 does sound crazy encouraging!
Peachblossom- Funny you just wrote about desperation, in my journal I just finish writing how frustrated I am with everything and I asked how far do you go for answers? and I see your journey has taken you to the dark side, lol:) How is the olive oil bit going? 

Chilli- :hug: Glad 2 have you back

Toby2: Yeeeeaaaaahhhhh! :hugs:

Tink105: You have crossed a huge hurdle so far and I'm praying that you clear the next sonogram. I really believe you will and I hope you maintain a positive thought process about it. :hug:

I'm gonna go work out some of this frustration. It really is exhausting not knowing what to do and hoping the next time will be ok. I'm more than frustrated, i'm scared.


----------



## Tink1o5

:happydance: congrats toby

Thanks for all the support girls. I try to keep a PMA, but i seem to be reading a lot of story's on here in first tri of the girls going to 12 week scan and BAM there baby passed on :cry: 
I want so much for this baby to be ok ( even though the little rascal is already making mommy sick and sore :rofl: )


----------



## Peach Blossom

Try not to worry Tink... Easier said than done I know. :hugs:

bk, the olive oil is wierd... Have no idea what it's doing!!! Can't really feel any difference to be honest. Not wholly uncofortable though... Nuff said I think... :rofl:


----------



## Chilli

Eugh Peaches again!!!

Toby - you're well on the way now, I'm so pleased for you!
Tink - you have my sympathies but stay positive hun!
Bk - thanks


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry Chilli... What can I say? I'm a desperate crazy lady!! :loopy: :rofl:


----------



## toby2

heh heh dont worry peaches i think we have all done things we thought we never would!!
xx


----------



## bklove

How are you gals doing? I'm getting ready to hit the gym again...also watching a baby story and labor is pretty freakin scary! lol, but I do hope we all get to experience that and multiple times! 

Tink1o5- lots of PMA and :dust: to you, its gonna be ok, its gonna be ok, it will be ok. 

Peach Blossom- lol:)


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks Girls your all so supportive :hugs:

yesterday i picked out the crib i want from BabysRUs and its 429.99 but its convertable so it can go up into late toddler years maybe further :)


----------



## RobenR

Toby - so happy you've made it this far! You must feel wonderful.

Tink - I am keeping good thoughts for you, I know your worry and fear but things will work out well. You're strong, hang in there!

Chilli - chromosomal abnormalities like that are rare, your girl had triple x, mine had one x and so far everything this time is checking out so fingers crossed for you!

Peach - I have no words for an olive oil enema :)


----------



## mjt11907

hey ladies i cant even remember wen the last time i posted... i have been away for a while.... so here i am back... with a bit of confusion... i was due on to my period the 13th and its never ever been late other then last time wen i was pregnant... and its now the 14th almost 15th and no sign of the witch... no symptons at all of her... i took a test and it was neg.. is it still to early maybe!?... i didnt think it would be but i guess it could be...idk im confused and wish i had an answer....


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey mjt, did you test with fmu? I'd wait another day and test again. Fingers crossed for you! Wish I could give you the answer.

I had my second follicle monitoring scan yesterday. I have a follicle maturning on my left ovary that measures 12mm. Hoping that OV will be immenent, and could be a full 10 days earlier than usual! Will keep you posted. 

You'll all be please to hear that the olive oil is packed away now until the next cycle... if there is a next cycle!

Tink I think picking a crib is a very positive think to do. How exciting! :)

I now have a website for the concert. I'll be adding to it as we go. https://www.babylossawarenessconcert.kk5.org/

Love and :hugs: to all you angel ladies.


----------



## toby2

Peach that website is fab-what can we do to help?you want me to put the link onn my facebook page?reading your story made me cry eeven though I already know it(((((()))))
mtj -rubbish when that happens, lets hope you get a bfp out of it and its not just witch messing you around(((())))))))
hey roben, nice to hear from youx
lots of love to other angel ladies
xx


----------



## mjt11907

hey .... no i did not use fmu... but normallly u do not have to use fmu to get a positive... specially wen ur after ur missed period... i dont no i woke up this morning with so pains i have never felt before... and they were even pains reallly... its weird feelings in my lower right and left sides.... and my nipples or are 1 thousand time more sore then they were yesterday!... i was gunna test this morning but i forgot with the fmu... so maybe ill try again with my second pee... cuz i no it wont be to far off from my first pee


----------



## Peach Blossom

toby2 said:


> Peach that website is fab-what can we do to help?you want me to put the link onn my facebook page?reading your story made me cry eeven though I already know it(((((()))))
> mtj -rubbish when that happens, lets hope you get a bfp out of it and its not just witch messing you around(((())))))))
> hey roben, nice to hear from youx
> lots of love to other angel ladies
> xx

Thanks Toby. It would be great if you put it on your facebook page. I need to get the word out to as many people as possible to sell those tickets!! :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Roben - I just hope you're right! bit of a fluke considering was 2nd MC this year. Can't hel[p but think there's a connection!!??

Will check out website soon Peaches

Mjt sounds good to me??? Have you tested again yet?

Hey has anyone else spotted that this is the 200th page - surely this is cause for celebration? I shall raise a glass to you all tonight and I suggest you all do the same. I hope to be hugely plump by the time we get to 300th along with most of you.(some of you will already have your babies by then)

Really I'm having low time at the mo. Spent the last couple of days at the beach surrounded by bumps including one girl who looked just like me and I swear she was due when I would've been. I should be counting down the days now and it breaks my heart... Have been like an evil witch last few days - my way of coping I guess


----------



## Chilli

That's great Jess (website) - you're so brave!


----------



## mjt11907

still neg... but feeling really sure i am


----------



## toby2

good luck mtj
(((((((((((chilli))))))))))) its a tough time for you
xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli. Sorry you're feeling low. Try to see the other bumps as a positive affirmation of what is coming for you soon. I know its tough. I went in to Mamas and Papas yesterday to buy a christening present for my nephew and realised as I walked in that if I hadn't mc'd the first time I'd be in there now buying things for my baby... Things will go right for you hon. I'm sending you some positive vibes. Big :hugs: and lots of love. xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Try again tomorrow morning with fmu mjt... If i were you (and its probably lucky you're not, cos I'm a crazy lady!) I would go to the Dr's on Monday morning and ask for a blood test. Then you'll know for sure. Good luck lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Had earlier mentioned glass of wine and feeling bit better now!!!:thumbup::wacko::wacko:

Do I get a prize for being 2000th post - baby would be nice!!??


----------



## dawny690

Oh chilli hun I would love to give you that prize :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Dawny, you must be so excited about your wedding by now!!??


----------



## Peach Blossom

Went to my nephew's christening today. It was lovely, but I did have a wobble at the end of the ceremony and broke down in tears. I think I managed to get out of the church before anyone saw I was upset, I didn't want to spoil the occasion. I recovered for the party and had a lovely time. Sometimes these things just creep up on us don't they? I didn't think today would be hard for me at all, and yet it was. 

Hope you Angel ladies have had a lovely weekend. xxx


----------



## toby2

peach and chilli you two lovely ladies deserve a break so much, let me give you both a big hug((((((((((())))))))))
if it makes you feel better after my first m/c i had to leave my sons two year reveiw as i looked up and relised i was in a room full of pregnant people with an existing child the same age as mine-was all to much,it really is strange how some things get you from nowhere
lots of love
xx


----------



## babybuffy84

Hey girls just thought i would check in and see how your all doing xxx

Dawny- 2 days till the wedding oh my god hope you have a fab day :)!!!!

xxx :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks hun how are you doing? look at you 24wks 3 days wow where has it gone xxxx


----------



## bklove

I saw my gyn today and I've been officially taken off time out! My progesterone came back fine and basically he didn't want to pursue any other reasons for why I may have miscarried since he's ruled out his theory of a clotting issue. I do have some mixed feelings- i'm still healthy as far as we know (minus the discovered sickle cell trait) but in my mind there is lots more to explore and i've been put right back at square one and the great unknown. But this is my time. 

tink105- The crib sounds like a big investment but I think its worth it since it basically grows with the baby.
mjt11907- My fingers are crossed for you. Keep us posted.
Chilli- :hug: & :wine: Here's to more graduates!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: bk, I know how you feel. When all my blood tests came back Ok I was a bit disappointed... I wanted something to be wrong so it could be fixed... If there's nothing to fix how do we know it won't happen again?

Had my 3rd follicle monitoring scan yesterday. The maturing follicle is now measuring 17mm so I should ov any day now. The wonder of science!


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh thanks i know its flying by now it seems to have gone so quick,but keep thinking about my angel baby i would have been due in 3 weeks time :(!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: buffy... It seems to get harder the closer you get to that EDD doesn't it? Your angel is always with you though. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just came across this song... Beautiful and heartbreaking... https://lifeafterloss.oswaldtheband.com/index.php


----------



## Peach Blossom

Not entirely sure what got in to me to email the Metro with this comment!! https://www.metro.co.uk/news/article.html?Test_pregnancy_with_a_99p_kit&in_article_id=721466&in_page_id=34&expand=true#c1024741


----------



## lauraperrysan

hello, only just found this great thread :) hope to be posting on here soon and chatting to you all. Im currently being referred for RMC testing so be great to hear other people expereinces / stories xx


----------



## Rebaby

Hope you have an amazing wedding day dawny :happydance:

Welcome aboard lauraperrysan :hugs: I'm sure you'll find all the ladies here a big help and support.

:hug: to all the team angels ladies.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: Laura! Glad you found us! xxx

hey Rebaby, how are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Peach Blossom said:


> :hi: Laura! Glad you found us! xxx
> 
> hey Rebaby, how are you doing? :hugs:

Everything is going great thanks hun :hugs: Struggling with work a bit, as it's very busy plus i've been put on nights this week :dohh: but not long to go now until i'm finished so i just have to keep reminding myself of that!

I'm very excited about moving over to third tri this week too :cloud9:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congratulations! So exciting! :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Dawny i hope you have a wonderful and Beautiful wedding :hugs:

Rebaby so glad to see how far you've come

Peach i tried to listen to the song but when i clicked it i couldnt see where to listen

As for me i'v made it to 9 weeks today :) i just hope my little bean is still doing ok in there


----------



## Chilli

Hey Laura, this is the best bunch of people!!
Tink - I'm so pleased for you
Dawny - yeahey thinking of you on your big day hun! hope the sun shines alllll day!


----------



## Chilli

Buffy i was due about the same time and I've been quite low recently! Mine was 9.9.09!! Big hugs to you and we'll get each other through


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for the song Peaches, that brought a few well hidden tears out


----------



## lauraperrysan

Peach Blossom said:


> Just came across this song... Beautiful and heartbreaking... https://lifeafterloss.oswaldtheband.com/index.php

hey peaches, this song is beautiful, it brought tears out that I thought had long gone..... just shows we never truely get over a loss.... I think even when they day comes I am blessed with a baby I will always miss what could have been. 
xxx


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Chilli hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck tomorrow Dawny! I hope you have the most perfect day! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks peach hun xxxx


----------



## bklove

Exactly Peach Blossom, how do I know it won't happen again and I don't get why people/dr's aren't as driven to find more answers...it sucks but I've decided to step out on faith. I am excited to get back to trying, even though trying isn't the issue its what happens after that. 
Lauraperrysan welcome, you've had some early losses, similar to myself, all 3 & the ectopic have been 6 weeks and under. I'm curious to hear what avenues they have explored with you so far. I've had several tests which have all confirmed i'm "healthy".
:hug:'s everyone! and Rebaby its good to see you and the bump! Tink1o51 the baby is as healthy as ever!


----------



## bklove

and that was a tough but beautiful song.


----------



## babybuffy84

Just wanted to say good luck today Dawny hope the sun shines for you on your special day xxxx :)


----------



## bklove

Dawny hope things are going great! Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks BK for the comment :hugs: i have my appointment in 4 hours... dont know what exactly there doing today though...? i was last in there at 6 weeks and 1 day. Got an ultrasound and saw heartbeat and they drew 3 vials of blood. Then my doc said ok come back in 3 weeks and then 3 weeks after that...


----------



## Rebaby

Tink1o5 said:


> i have my appointment in 4 hours.

Good luck tink :thumbup: hope it goes well.


----------



## Chilli

Wow Dawny, what a day for a wedding - you must have been thrilled. I myself could've done with a much colder one as have been painting new house from top to bottom - I kid you not, every room in the house!!! Only the ground floor to go... did I mention it was only the base coat!!??

I know what you mean about the leap of faith, it's hard to have the courage again after just one loss, let alone more. I still feel that maybe there are more tests or different ones that haven't been done yet. But I guess we'll try again sometime and hope that it is just a game of luck and that luck is on our side that day!!??


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli you're crazy! Painting in this weather?! I commend you! :) :hugs: I'm sure luck will be on your side next time hon. xx


----------



## Chilli

Belief me Peaches, it was the LAST thing I wanted to do all day but it will be worthwhile and only a week and a bit til skool:growlmad:


----------



## Tink1o5

thanks rebaby. getting nervous now as only 1 hour to go


----------



## RobenR

Tink! Any news to update us with?

Congrats on your wedding Dawny. 

Peach, Chilli and Toby - how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Roben, I'm waiting for OV. We've started ttc again and I'm having follicle monitoring scans. Follicle on LH ovary measured 17mm on Monday so hoping I've Ov today or will do tomorrow! How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## RobenR

Peach - very exciting and I am hoping for the best this time! Nothing but good thoughts here!

I'm doing ok, meeting with the doctor who will deliver the baby tomorrow. Am hoping DH will be able to join me since work hasn't let him go to a single appointment and he's devestated at all he's missed. Here's hoping!


----------



## Tink1o5

no news yet im about to head out to the doctor in 30 minutes ... nervous because i dont want any bad news..


----------



## Chilli

Oh Tink, now I won't be able to sleep - I'm sure it'll be great! Lots of luck and hugs


----------



## Tink1o5

Well girls im back from my appointment and the did a pap smear "ouch" :haha:
and they tried to find the heartbeat with a doppler but couldnt so they sent me for a very quick ultrasound and baby is measuring fine and i got to hear the heartbeat at 185bpm :happydance:


----------



## toby2

Thats lovely news tink :)
Chilli i am painting to because I only have a week and a half until school as well-heh heh!
I really feel for you and peaches at the moment, another loss hits you hard but your test results are good and i am sending all the baby dust in the world in your direction(((((((())))
Peaches i will get back to you with the thing for your film, I wrote to my first little angel and there is something in there that i would like to give to you but i cant quite bring myself to dig it out at the mo, have had a due date this week and just cant face it but will next week i thinkxx
Roben am v pleased al is well for you
Dawny i hope you have had a lovely day
lots of love to everyone else
xx


----------



## Rebaby

Fantastic news tink :thumbup:

I hope your special day was everything you hoped dawny?


----------



## dawny690

It was beautiful here are some pics x

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0017.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0020.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0022.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0026.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0029.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0030.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0036.jpg
Was a bit drunk by this one :rofl:
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0086.jpg
 



Attached Files:







5334_1148696091582_1652971046_392898_6554099_n.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 4









5334_1148697611620_1652971046_392909_5520260_n.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## littlehush

dawny you look gorgeous hun! and what a lovely sunny day you had!! So glad that it went well, and good luck on married life hehe

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Dawny, you look stunning. So glad you had a wonderful day!

Bit of a wierd one, but I have a few comp tickets to High School Musical 2 live on stage on Sunday (opening performance) in wimbledon. If anyone would like a couple of tickets then let me know by tomorrow morning. :hugs: x


----------



## Rebaby

Aww gorgeous gorgeous pics hun :hugs: you look fantastic and everyone looks so happy.


----------



## catfromaus

dawny, you looked gorgeous! Hope it was an awesome day.

Cat
xxx


----------



## Chilli

Wow Dawny!!!!Fantastic!:flower:

Thanks Toby, not trying for a while now as wanna get back on track with life for a while, particularly at school.

My husband painted my daughter's new bedroon ceiling pink today:dohh:... I was only out for 10 minutes... would've been like sleeping in a marshmallow!! SOmetimes I despair!:haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Chilli! My neice has a completely pink room with all the furniture pink as well! It hurts my eyes! :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Peach Blossom said:


> Hey Roben, I'm waiting for OV. We've started ttc again and I'm having follicle monitoring scans. Follicle on LH ovary measured 17mm on Monday so hoping I've Ov today or will do tomorrow! How are you doing? :hugs:

HI all hows things :thumbup:

Peaches - I have a scan booked for 7th September - if AF comes this month (lets hope she doesnt!) and I start on due date then my scan I will be CD13 on new cycle but doc has said its a pelvic scan and transvaginal scan nothing about follicle tracking, did you have a scan before this one?

My local private clinic who diagnosed my miscarriage do follicle tracking scans for 100.00 or 3 for 250?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've had so many scans I've lost track! I had a follow up scan after my last mc to make sure that everything had gone back to normal. You would know if you were going for follicle monitoring as it has to happen on specific days in your cycle. The reason my FS started me on follicle monitoring was because I said I was worried about my late ovulation and a possible luteal phase defect as I start spotting at around 7dpo. Its worth doing though if you can afford it. It helps you feel more comfortable that things are going right... if that makes sense. Its more like ruling out things rather than discovering things. Hope that's helped hon. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

thats what I am sure is my problem i seem to ovulate on CD20/21 (well I think i ovulate) then my LP is only 9-10 days - but I am only at the beginning of treatment with NHS so might try the private follicle tracking next month just to see. Then I can suggest to NHS.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sounds like a good idea Fluffyblue. You should also ask for a CD21 blood test which check the progesterone level mid luteal phase... so in your case it wouldn't be on CD21. Good luck! :) :dust:

Think I have Ov'd! Not as early as I thought or hoped, but I think I've timed the :sex: right this cycle. So excited, feel so so sure that this is the one! 

Hope all you angel ladies have had a lovely weekend. xx :hug:


----------



## Chilli

Hope so Peaches, it would be lovely to meet you in Oct with a little bump!

I'm expecting AF any day, but no show! Don't get excited as have no BD at all in last month. Between you and me girls I'm struggling a bit with the whole idea. It just reminds me of my babies and I end up in tears, and go off the whole idea. Not sure what to do really, poor OH! He doesn't deal with it very well and thinks I've gone off him - maybe deep down I'm just scared of getting pg again ( not that we are hoping to try for several months!!) Do you think I should go and see someone about it?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Hope so Peaches, it would be lovely to meet you in Oct with a little bump!
> 
> I'm expecting AF any day, but no show! Don't get excited as have no BD at all in last month. Between you and me girls I'm struggling a bit with the whole idea. It just reminds me of my babies and I end up in tears, and go off the whole idea. Not sure what to do really, poor OH! He doesn't deal with it very well and thinks I've gone off him - maybe deep down I'm just scared of getting pg again ( not that we are hoping to try for several months!!) Do you think I should go and see someone about it?

Hey Chilli :hugs: everything you are feeling in natural and you shouldn't feel bad about it. Something that I've been learning over the last couple of weeks with the help of my creative healer is to forgive my body for what it has done. To acknowledge my losses and never forget them, but to separate that sadness from the positive looking forward. I still get sad and think about my angels everyday, but I can look forward and be excited and positive about the journey that I'm on. It is also helping to not be scared of it happening again. I was so scared about getting pg again because I didn't want the worry to cause another mc. I have done all this with the help of someone I trust and believe in. I think that there is someone like that out there for everyone, be it a Dr, a counsellor or a friend. I think if you think you need to see someone then you should and not be afraid of asking for the help. Lots of love and :hugs: to you my lovely. You'll get there I know you will.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have another follicle monitoring scan today... hopefully it will confirm that I have O'd! Then it to that boring TWW. 

Oh, and news flash: Michael Mckell (from BBC's Doctors) is going to be singing at the concert!! :happydance:


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Peach, I don't know, good days and bad. Think I'll go and bury my head in my new house.

Great news about concert, hopefully the first of many...


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli xx

Well I'm a bit confused about today's scan... He said he couldn't see the follicle so hopefully the egg has popped, but he couldn't see the egg... Shouldn't there be a corpus luteum where the egg came from? Surely that would be a visable sign that the egg had been released... Will try asking on ltttc. Hvae had a temp shift so going by old fashioned methods I have O'd... Have another scan on Friday and they will hopefully find the missing egg!


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey girls! i have news incase you didnt hear... Rebaby is in the hospital!!
Hope she gets out soon and better :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh no, what happened?


----------



## Tink1o5

she had some pains and bleeding so they kept her in the hospital over the weekend. but she is now home and has to take it easy, but is doing much better


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks for updating for me tink :hugs: it's so lovely to come home and know people have been thinking of you. It was one hell of a scary weekend really but i am home and resting and the bleeding has stopped so starting to relax a bit now!

I still have pain, especially when i move, and they're not really able to tell me why, current suggestions include infection (we're still waiting on the results of the swab they took on saturday) or possibly LO's position, but i am off work for the rest of the week and have been told to take it easy.

Hugs to all the angel ladies :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Anytime hun, we were all very worried and wishing the best. So happy your home and doing well now. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

I'm so relieved for you rebaby - I hope that's it now until you get to 9 months - then the drama really starts, but it's a great drama. Let him wait on you hon, it's a rare privilege I'm sure!

I'm feeling really awful, could easily have strangled somebosy today - nobody in particular anybody would have done. Borrowed an industrial hoover for the house which I nearly put through the window! Must be AF creeping on a bit later than expected but not bad considering how confused my body's been of late. I think I get industrial PMT since MC! At least I can go on the pill now for a couple of months (not as contraceptive, quite the opposite - plan is to use it to regulate myself decrease chances of MC next time - self medicated!!) Phew rant over

Anyway, how is everyone? Busy it seems?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rebaby I'm so glad that you and the bump are ok. Please take it easy and look after yourself! :hugs:

:hugs: Chilli, just :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Phew, feel like I've taken a happy pill today! Af arrived last night and now I'm fine again! I ask again, where is everyone?


----------



## toby2

:thumbup:hurrah for the happy pills!!!!
I have been reading but not writing as am supposed to be decorating the front room-nearly done now
glad everything is ok rebaby
:hi:peach
lots of love angle ladies
xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi all - got me BFP ! Just 4 weeks pregnant - docs referring for early scan before deciding on precautionary treatment, hope the little one sticks this time x


----------



## Tink1o5

Aww congrats FluffyBlue. Big :hugs: and lots of sticky :dust: for this little Lo. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay!!! Congrats Fluffy!! :happydance:

:hi: Toby

Had wierd Ov like pains today... couldn't possibly be Ov'ing a second time after first Ov being confirmed 4 days ago... could I?! The strangeness of my body will never cease to surprise me!!

Had a great meeting with my SIL about the Baby Loss Awareness concert last night.... adn a chat with Michael Mckell tonight... all fired up and very excited about it all!! :)


----------



## Chilli

Wow Fluffy - may this be the one!!!
Toby - just a living room?? I've done the whole house from top to bottom - but I had to!!! Then the delivery men left a great big dirty mark on my freshly painted staircase!!!

Peaches, well done. Keep it up. Now that we have projector, I think we still need screen?


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations fluffyblue :happydance:

Sending lots of sticky dust your way! :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Congratulations Fluffy! Lots of sticky dust for you!!

How is everyone going? Not been in here for ages, sorry!!
Chilli I think what you're feeling is completely natural, have you spoken to your OH about it all? If you're able to do that at least he'll know its not him but more an emotional thing thats stopping you from being able to enjoy it. Take your time though, and maybe even concentrate on being intimate when you know you can't concieve so that when you start ttc'ing again., its a bit easier?

Glad you're home and resting Rebaby!! 

All is good here, almost 1/2 way!!! Scan isn't for another 2wks though and I just wish it would hurry up!!


----------



## littlehush

I havent posted here for like forever..i hope all are well. I will have to catch up with you all :flower:

I just wanted to share this with you. Got a letter from my Doctor..this is what it says:

'I recieved a letter back from the local primary care trust approving that we refer you for a specialist opinion at Queen Charlotte's Hospital in London. However they have stipulated that it is a referral only at presemt and that based on this initial referral they will make a decision whether they will finance any treatment or not.

I have therefor sent a letter to professor Jan Bronins at Queen Charlotte's Hospital. You will hear from them in due course.'

:happydance: Its one step closer to finding out whats wrong. I cant see them not funding me for treatment if i need it. It would be cruel if they did! But im thinking positive for now xx


----------



## Rebaby

That's great news littlehush, i have my fingers crossed you don't have to wait long for an appointment :thumbup:

Hurray to being half way kota :happydance: Time will fly by for you now!

We had a telephone call from the hospital yesterday to say that the swab taken during my examination on saturday came back as clear from infection happydance:) however i am a carrier for group b strep, so things are *slightly* more complicated for us from now on, and the homebirth is off the cards, but at least we're prepared and can do all we can to decrease the risks for LO. I posted a little about it here: A Change of Plan

I am just thankful it was picked up tbh and we can now deal with it. We are still no clearer what caused the pain last weekend but a couple of midwives have now suggested it is baby's position, so hopefully he/she won't stay transverse for much longer!

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just a quickie, will reply in full others posts later, but anyone living in London(or not) if you would like some free tickets to Hairspray in the West End tomorrow matinee, tomorrow eveing or Monday evening let me know by 6pm today! Xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks ladies for your wishes, im trying desperately to be positive, spent the whole of yesterday convincing myself I was having a chemical pregnancy. Im now officially 4 days late so i am nearly there ! Been docs and being referred for early scan so hoping it sticks xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Wow Fluffy - may this be the one!!!
> Toby - just a living room?? I've done the whole house from top to bottom - but I had to!!! Then the delivery men left a great big dirty mark on my freshly painted staircase!!!
> 
> Peaches, well done. Keep it up. Now that we have projector, I think we still need screen?

Hey Chilli. Hope you're feeling a bit better. :hugs: Will sort a screen. Thank you!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rebaby said:


> That's great news littlehush, i have my fingers crossed you don't have to wait long for an appointment :thumbup:
> 
> Hurray to being half way kota :happydance: Time will fly by for you now!
> 
> We had a telephone call from the hospital yesterday to say that the swab taken during my examination on saturday came back as clear from infection happydance:) however i am a carrier for group b strep, so things are *slightly* more complicated for us from now on, and the homebirth is off the cards, but at least we're prepared and can do all we can to decrease the risks for LO. I posted a little about it here: A Change of Plan
> 
> I am just thankful it was picked up tbh and we can now deal with it. We are still no clearer what caused the pain last weekend but a couple of midwives have now suggested it is baby's position, so hopefully he/she won't stay transverse for much longer!
> 
> Hugs to everyone :hugs:

Take care of yourself my lovely... sending you lots of positive vibes and :dust: and love.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news Littlehush! Have my fingers crossed for you and hope they work out what's going on with you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well, I had my final follicle monitoring scan today... Got cramp in my leg whilst they were in the stirrups and he had the u/s instrument up me... All rather embarrassing and very painful!! Anyway up shot is they think they can see my corpus luteum this time and my endometrium is measuring 13.2mm which is good apparently. Have been prescribed progesterone pessaries to shove up me bum for 2 weeks as a precautionary measure and help make my womb ultra sticky! Feeling very excited and positive!


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies, :hugs: to you all! Sounds like there is alot going on from great wedding pics, to bfp's and good heartbeats. Always good to hear good news on here. I'm doing ok, on a mini vacation this week- doing some volunteer work and tourist stuff in New Orleans, Louisianna. Definintly having a great time. My right side has been a bit achey, not sure whats up, not even sure how concerned I should be, just hoping its all ok. Hoping its all ok for all of us. toodles!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hey all well was not meant to be for me.

Spotting and negative HPT today which has been kinda the pattern of the HPT since Monday so guess beanie never stuck.

So can add a chemical to the MC's.

Got ovarian and pelvic scan coming on 7th September followed by specialist follow up on 10th October so who knows....


----------



## Rebaby

Oh i'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: 

I hope the scan goes well and that you can get some answers from your appointment.

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Oh Fluffy I'm sorry to hear that! You must be very disappointed. I wish I could say more to help!:flower:

Thanks all for kind words re me & OH. Tried to chat but turned into huge row cos I thought he told me to get over it. However next day got AF so anything could've been said really and I would've flipped. I'm SO awful the couple of days b4 AF, could cry for ever... and these days always think about MCs and off I go!

Still, much better now and might try again when feeling sane!:wacko:

Littlehush, that's great news. I really hope you get what you need soon. The waiting is a killer!!??

Kota - how exciting to hear from you and suddenly so far along! :happydance:

Peaches - what does that mean then? I'm just still not always up to speed on technical vocab re OV etc!:blush:

Hugs to all, glad things are a bit busier again and if anyone thinks I must be a disaster losing weight as ticker hasn't changed it's cos my scales are in storage, but am in a pair of jeans that I haven't worn since xmas (pre double pg!)


----------



## Tink1o5

So sorry to hear that Fluffy. :hugs: Hope you get some answers


----------



## Kota

Peach Blossom said:


> Just a quickie, will reply in full others posts later, but anyone living in London(or not) if you would like some free tickets to Hairspray in the West End tomorrow matinee, tomorrow eveing or Monday evening let me know by 6pm today! Xxx


ohhhh... is it to late for this? I'd LOVE some for monday evening! even 1 would be lovely, :thumbup:


----------



## Kota

sorry to hear that Fluffy, :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

So sorry to hear that Fluffy :hugs: I hope you get some answers. 

Kota I can try and get 2 for you for tomorrow. Will let you know. Xx


----------



## Kota

Peach Blossom said:


> So sorry to hear that Fluffy :hugs: I hope you get some answers.
> 
> Kota I can try and get 2 for you for tomorrow. Will let you know. Xx

thanks hun! that would be awesome!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have just come back from a Hen weekend in Rye. It was so lovely. It was really really lovely to be with a group of ladies (most of whom I'd never met) and have a gentle potter around shops and generally have a lovely time. I was a little worried as the last time I went to Rye was the day after my erpc for my first angel and I was scared I might get there and find it too much. I was ok though. I bought a little crystal angel from a little shop in Rye to hang over my bed. We also went clay pigeon shooting which was quite good fun, but my arm really really hurts now!! :) 

It was tough at times as there was a woman there who is pregnant and due on the EDD of my first angel (4weeks time). It was really tough when she was talking about the birth and plans for the nursery and stuff like that, but for the main I managed to keep my pma going and talked to her a lot. 

Off to cornwall tomorrow for the rest of the week! Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Peaches - what does that mean then? I'm just still not always up to speed on technical vocab re OV etc!:blush:
> 
> Hugs to all, glad things are a bit busier again and if anyone thinks I must be a disaster losing weight as ticker hasn't changed it's cos my scales are in storage, but am in a pair of jeans that I haven't worn since xmas (pre double pg!)

I think I Ov'd last Sat, so am 9 dpo... however the follicle monitoring which I thought could pinpoint it exactly was slightly disappointing. The Dr was completely non commital about it all. Definately didn't Ov from right, so think the pain was something else. Testing on Sunday! Wish me luck!!

Congrats on getting in to the jeans! All that painting and decorating is obviously a great work out! :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Have just met one of my new neighbours who is a reflexologist who invited me in for G&T - fantastic! That's the kinda neighbour I was hoping for!!!

Glad you had nice W/E Peaches, sounds like you did very well. I'm 9 days off EDD and I can feel a kind of panic setting in. I'm ok, but afraid a bit! Hey fingers all crossed for you.

I have to admit I'm feeling much more relaxed since stopped TTC, must be the GnTs hee hee! Oh and the stilton and yummy things I'd given up for what seemed like ages!
Hope you all had a lovely weekend!


----------



## dawny690

Girls :help: please. Im a bit scared Im preggo I feel like I might be even though we havent had :sex: much this cycle we did right around when I should have o'd I dont know if I did or not but we did :sex: around the wedding etc Im cd25 today (we had :sex: cd8, cd15&16 and cd25) and if Im having a normal cycle af should be due in 3/4 days and I dont feel like she is ok I could be having a longer cycle due to this bloody polyp and thats why Im scared that Im preggo as im scared the polyp will make me have another angel and I couldnt cope with that as if im preggo they cant take the polyp away if they do they cant even look at it as it involves general anesthetic (sp) Im scared girls I feel excatly like I did before i got my last :bfp: :-s xxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Dawny... Big :hugs: Go to your Dr tomorrow and voice your concerns and see what they can do for you if you are pg. Try not to worry too much (I know easier said than done!) :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Oh dawny :hugs: A BFP would be fantastic hunny but i can completely and totally understand you being terrified with the polyp and with everything you've already been through :hugs:

I agree with peach, i'd get to your doctors and find out what their plan would be if it turns out you are pregnant. It might seem a bit premature since you haven't actually tested yet but i think that way you will feel more in control and prepared for when you DO find out, and know that you're doing all you can.

I have my fingers crossed for you that everything works out :hugs:


----------



## littlehush

Im sick :cry: Look at my temp! Spoken to doctor and i may have swine flu, got to get my OH to pick up the antiviral drug. So doesnt look like it will be my month :cry:


----------



## dawny690

OMG michelle hun sorry your ill :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

littlehush said:


> Im sick :cry:

Oh noooo :hugs: you poor thing. I hope you're feeling better soon, big hugs :hugs:


----------



## bklove

Littlehush- I hope its not the swine flu, agh! 
Fluffy- :hugs: I'm sorry, how are you holding up?
Dwany690- try to take it easy. :dust:
Chilli- I'm jealous! lol. 

As for me- I believe this is CD 10, the next 2 days will be more tell take of whats going on. I'm really not stressing it at all. I did start using progesterone cream this cycle though, so i'm curious to see if it will extend the luteal phase. I started using it a bit late though, so there may be no change. I was looking at my chart overlay on ff and it could either go up tomorrow towards preggerville, or crash like no bodys business towards AF...granted that was pre progesterone, so it may just throw me for a loop. We'll see.


----------



## toby2

hey lovely ladies
chilli for me the approach of my edd's was worse than the event,it isnt a nice feeling though so sending you a big hug((((((()))))))are you bck at school now?I went back yesterday-yuk!Reflexologist sounds good,I had three sessions before my current bfp
Dawny try not to anic and the other girs advice sounds good to me((((()))
lh hope you are better soon
fluffy-how you doing?thinking of you(((((())))
all well with me except i am back to work after my lovely long hols so a bit worn out!
bk- fingers crossed for upwards
lots of love angel ladies


----------



## babybuffy84

Little hush - Hope you feel better soon,i felt much better once i had started to take the anti virals. xx

Fluffy - Im so sorry hope your holding up as well as you can xx

Im having a bad week it would have been my angels due date on friday am not in work now the rest of the week have been such a wreck all week and just want to curl up and hide away,am so sick of people telling me to pick myself up and get over it and now im pregnant again i should be thinking of this baby not the one i lost!!
I swear im so ready to tell people where to go, i know im pregnant again and am so pleased but for us that was our first baby and always will be i dont understand how people can say to move on and get over it.For us it will always be there and this baby when born will be told all about the older brother/sister it should have had.

Sorry to rant guys xxxx

Dawny - Hope the docs goes ok xxx


----------



## littlehush

Well...looks like im getting better. Got the antiviral drugs and they are def doing the trick. My fever has gone, the highest it got yesterday was 39.5c/103.1F. So im glad that has gone down. Still very weak and i ache all over. But im on the mend woohoo


Babybuffy :hugs:

Hope you all are well :flower:

xxx


----------



## Chilli

Oh Babybuffy, they just will never understand, but we do and we feel for you - big hugs!

Thanks Toby - yes I am back at school, or was as off again now til Mon (only work pt) Pants being back isn't it:shrug:. I have a screaming headache already!

Other than that - big news is that OH and I finally got it on!!!!!! :winkwink:I think being on the pill has helped me abit as I'm not worried about the consequences anymore. It's a huge relief, so much so that I can almost understand why others give up TTC!

Anyway, love to all - hope you're feeling better littlehush and thinking of you fluffy!:flower:


----------



## toby2

i am part time to but the other end of the week so i still have to go in tomorrow as well
hurrah for the :bunny:-get in some practise!
buffy sorry you are feeling sad,its a tough time for you
lots of love angel ladies
xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Well girls im dropping in for an update. 

at my 9 weeks can 2 weeks ago i had a pap done. Then they called and said i have a bacteria infection. So the prescribed me Metronidazole Vaginal Gel. I just finished my treatment last night. But then i started to read about the drug, saying that it may cause miscarriage or give my baby birth defects ect.. it just goes on and on. Mind you that my Gyno who had done my ultrasounds and everything is the one who prescribed it to me. Now i am worried sick!! :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## bklove

Tink105- definitly do your research and speak with the doctor. I don't trust doctors! But I do trust that you and the baby will be ok:hug:
Chilli- work it out! I can't wait to get it back on this cycle:) I think i'm on my AF now, its here, but temp spiked up which is odd (any thoughts?), but I think thats because I have a cold. 
babybuff- :hug: whatever you feel, just know its ok to share it here. And we are sooo here for you. 
Littlehush- I like that button, where can I get a copy of it?


----------



## toby2

hey lovely ladies,just popping in with some ((((((((())))))))))))


----------



## Chilli

Well I'm off line again for a while now - moving in to new house in next couple of weeks, but til then back with Mum. Hopefully will check in when at school, especially this week as not sure I can cope with EDD without you girls. Extremely busy which can only be a good thing! Hope you all keep well, big hugs


----------



## toby2

big hugs chilli,hope you can pop in and the week goes quick for you
xx


----------



## Kota

sending you lots of :hugs: chilli.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli :hugs:

Well, I've just come back from holiday in cornwall. It was lovely, but marred by confusion over my body and what it's doing. I was prescribed progesterone supplements to try and stop the early luteal phase spotting I have. Started spotting on 7dpo :cry: Doubled the does, but still spotting and tested this morning and :BFN: :cry: So confused and next appt with FS isn't until 22ns Sept. Was also hoping to be pg before the EDD of my first angel on 27th Sept... don't know why, I just thought it would help me cope a bit better. Really worried I'm just going to melt down that day... I've been trying to be so positive... Sorry, I'll stop feeling sorry for myself now... :blush:


----------



## toby2

((((((((((peach)))))))))) i think most of us angel ladies feel like that about edd, such a tough thing to get through,it doent sound like you are feeling sorry for your self,just that you are sad ((((((())))))))thats what here is for-you are being so strong and positive most of the time its bound to hit you at times
:hugs:chilli as well if you manage to pop on 
lots of love to all the other angel ladiesxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Toby... Still no sign of :witch: proper... just dark spotting... so confused with my body right now!! Still clinging to the vague hope that perhaps the tests were wrong... but I tested on 14 dpo and 15dpo with 2 Boots cheapies and DB Digi and all were :bfn:... Oh well... We should be in Hong Kong for ovulation next cycle so hoping a relaxed holiday atmosphere will help us along! :) 

:hugs: to all those who need them. xxx


----------



## dawny690

OMG girls check this test out

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/new%20test/DSCI0128.jpg

I cant believe it we didnt have much :sex: I have no idea what dpo I am all I know is that I have a :bfp: :cloud9: I hope its here to stay, but nothing is certain :wohoo: :yipee: please please let us be 3rd time lucky :flower: xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:happydance: Yay Dawny that is such great news!!! You must be so happy!! :dust: and happy sticky vibes to you!! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

How do you do the clickable links again? xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

dawny690 said:


> How do you do the clickable links again? xxx

Links to what? xx


----------



## dawny690

Peach Blossom said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> How do you do the clickable links again? xxx
> 
> Links to what? xxClick to expand...

Like the clickable links you have to your chart and journal xxx


----------



## toby2

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Dawny how exciting!have no idea about links sorry!
peach a baby made in hong kong sounds just lovely!
had my 20 wk scan today and all is well-find it so hard going into that place,cried my eyes out again!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Dawny I think its [contextual] or something like that.... this is what I have on my signature: [ contextual="https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/116126-peachs-trying-conceive-9.html"]My Journal[/contextual]" 

Toby :hugs: So glad everything went well for you. It must be so hard. You're getting there though! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

toby2 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Dawny how exciting!have no idea about links sorry!
> peach a baby made in hong kong sounds just lovely!
> had my 20 wk scan today and all is well-find it so hard going into that place,cried my eyes out again!

Did you find out the sex? xxxx


----------



## toby2

no,am team yellow all the way!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:witch: arrived this morning. :cry: looks like my daughter is going to be called Asia! Hehe :)


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry the :witch: got you peach but i agree that a hong kong baby sounds fun :thumbup:

Huge congratulations on your BFP dawny, i have everything crossed that your bean is a sticky one this time :hugs:

Glad the scan went ok toby, we're on team yellow too and it's sooo exciting :happydance:


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats Dawny Im soooo happy for you. :happydance: :happydance:
This baby is going to be a sticky one i just know it :hugs:

You ladies are lucky rebaby and toby. Im only 12 weeks so i wont get to know the sex of my baby for weeks :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Me either tink im only 4wks :rofl: ages away yet xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Feel sick and sad and nobody else gives a monkies that today should've been the day I brought my new baby into the world. NO ACKNOWLEDGEMENT whatsoever!!!! Why does everone think it doesn't matter? Everybody at work and home just bustling about as normal while I can't quite get rid of the pit in my stomache, but don't have the strength to cave in to it! Sorry to bring a downer to you all but knew you'd understand! 

Am going to grave tonight with flowers


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Feel sick and sad and nobody else gives a monkies that today should've been the day I brought my new baby into the world. NO ACKNOWLEDGEMENT whatsoever!!!! Why does everone think it doesn't matter? Everybody at work and home just bustling about as normal while I can't quite get rid of the pit in my stomache, but don't have the strength to cave in to it! Sorry to bring a downer to you all but knew you'd understand!
> 
> Am going to grave tonight with flowers

Sending you lots of love and :hugs: my darlin... I've been thinking of you all day. It must be so hard. I hope that the visit to the grave isn't too traumatic for you later. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## toby2

oh Chilli(((((((())))))) its so hard that other people dont realise/notice, am so sorry my lovely, i know its not much consalation but we will always remember your angels here and just because people havent remembered or mentioned the date doesnt mean they have forgotten necessarily
biggest of all hugs for you and lots of lovely floaty angel kisses for your little one today
xxx


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: chilli hun xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Chilli hun it never goes away and you will always remember,i know how bad i felt last week so am sending you a ton of :hugs: am sure your angel baby is with you today watching over you xxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxx


And dawny OMG!!!!!!!!!! aint been on for a couple of days congrats am so pleased for you xx


----------



## RobenR

Chilli - massive hugs and love for you. This date does matter, it will always matter. We understand fully.

Dawny - so excited for you. Congrats on your bfp! Lots of good thoughts for you.

Toby and Rebaby - glad to see you are doing well.

Peach - I've missed you!

Tink - congrats on making it to 12 weeks! It's a relief isn't it?


----------



## Peach Blossom

RobenR said:


> Chilli - massive hugs and love for you. This date does matter, it will always matter. We understand fully.
> 
> Dawny - so excited for you. Congrats on your bfp! Lots of good thoughts for you.
> 
> Toby and Rebaby - glad to see you are doing well.
> 
> Peach - I've missed you!
> 
> Tink - congrats on making it to 12 weeks! It's a relief isn't it?

Hey Roben! I've missed you too hon! How's the bump? Hope everything is ok with you. :witch: got me and has been sooo painful! I've been so doped up on painkiller at work that I can't actually remember the last 2 afternoons!! :rofl:


----------



## bklove

I feel like i've been away to long! But good news is, i'm back at work and there is nothing like cruising the internet while at your desk! :)

Chilli- There is no experience like that of a mother,and even within that those experiences vary, but you understand that the most and we certainly share some of that with you. Don't worry about everyone, and do what you need to do for you and your angel. :hugs: 

Peach- Stay positive! Was the progesterone supposed to kick in right away? I tried a cream this cycle and my lp was a bit longer, but no bfp which I expected because I ovulated on the side without the tube, so I didn't expect much. 

Dawny- My goodness, congrats! :dust: lots of bfp's in the air


----------



## Peach Blossom

bklove said:


> I feel like i've been away to long! But good news is, i'm back at work and there is nothing like cruising the internet while at your desk! :)
> 
> Chilli- There is no experience like that of a mother,and even within that those experiences vary, but you understand that the most and we certainly share some of that with you. Don't worry about everyone, and do what you need to do for you and your angel. :hugs:
> 
> Peach- Stay positive! Was the progesterone supposed to kick in right away? I tried a cream this cycle and my lp was a bit longer, but no bfp which I expected because I ovulated on the side without the tube, so I didn't expect much.
> 
> Dawny- My goodness, congrats! :dust: lots of bfp's in the air


The progesterone should have had an immediate affect and I shouldn't have had spotting on it, but I guess the spotting is not a progesterone deficiency and something else... what I don't know! My FS told me not to bother with the cream as he doesn't think it makes a difference... I had pessaries YUK!

:hugs:to all. xx


----------



## Kota

Sending you lots of hugs Chilli, I hope your visit to the grave wasn't to upsetting for you, :hugs: 
Congrats on your 20wk scan Toby!! Great to hear everything is going well!!
Yay for 12wks Tink05!! How you feeling??

All is well here, Oompa is starting to kick daily which is lovely, got my big scan on Monday and very much looking forward to that, nerves haven't kicked in yet.. but I'm sure they will over the weekend!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Well just wanted to let you know i had my 12 week appointment 2 days ago. all was well except baby was being a stubborn little butt. Haha My EDD didnt change at all. :( lol And babys heartbeat was 165 bpm. 

Here is a pic

https://img2.imageshack.us/img2/5420/ourbabyat12weeks1day.th.jpg


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: awww look at beanie so gorgeous :D xxxx


----------



## bklove

Tink1o5:thumbup: I'm glad things with you and the baby are great.


----------



## Rebaby

Fantastic news tink, i am so pleased for you! :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

hey girls i was wondering if i could join here a lovely lady called peach blossom told me about this littke group xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: Jenny Welcome :hug:


----------



## Widger

Heard about you all from Peach Blossom. Can I join please?


----------



## toby2

hello widger and jenny
sorry your here but your more than welcome
xx


----------



## Kota

welcome Jenny and Widger, Sorry for your losses :hugs: and welcome to Team Angels 
The ladies here are fantastic and at all different stages off ttc & pregnancy after one or more m/c's so I hope you'll be able to find some support whatever you need.


----------



## jenny25

Thank you girls i should tell you about myself , im 25 so is my darling OH i had a neo natal death march 2003 i was 24+3 weeks then i went on to have a healthy son who has just turned 5 in aug , i had a mc march 2009 at 9 weeks and i just had another mc 3rd aug at 7 weeks and gone through a erpc on wed their as it didnt all come away :) so now im just on the road to recovery, im pretty much the normal 25 year old depending on what you call normal lol xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello Angel Ladies, hope you've all had a a lovely weekend... I've eaten a lot! Feeling like a big fat fatty tonight! :rofl: hehe


----------



## bklove

Welcome ladies :hugs:


----------



## toby2

lol peach, am sure you will feel fine in the morning!
hello bk,how are things with you?
Jenny am sorry to hear about your losses- i am 34 and have a little boy who is nearly three who took a while in the making, i then went on to have two mmc,found at 13wks and am now 21wks preg and feeling very blessed-it all looks very different once you have lost a little one doesnt it?
hope you find it a comfort to be somewhere with people that understand
xx


----------



## Kota

Morning ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend??

Well todays the big day for me... anomoly scan this evening at 6pm and I'm sooooo excited!! Hoping Oompa is co-operating so we can find out what team!! Will update once I know!!


----------



## babybuffy84

Kota good luck for the scan hope it goes well :)!!!!

Welcome new ladies :) This place is great and hope you will find all the support you need here like i did :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck with the scan Kota :hugs: Waiting with bated breath to hear which team!! :) xx


----------



## Widger

Hello girls. I recognise some of you from recurrent mc thread and general mc section. I've been around a while. I've had 3 mcs and have had testing which has all come back normal?! I've been TTC for over a year now for baby number 1.

The only problem I have now is actually getting pregnant again. Hopefully if it is taking me time then it is because the next one will actually stick.... not too much to ask is it?

Look forward to talking to you all and congrats to the ladies that are pregnant. Gives us all some hope xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Need help getting the word out there ladies!! As of today we've sold 11 tickets to the concert... 356 to go!!! https://www.babylossawarenessconcert.kk5.org/ I will be sending out a press release later this week, which will hopefully boost sales a bit!

Anyone you know who'd like to come please send them to the website! Thanks!! xx :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Hey girls!

Scan yesterday went fantastically, Oompa is growing up big and strong, no worries there!!
and .. its a BOY!


----------



## Peach Blossom

So glad the scan went well Kota! How exciting that you know you'll be having boy! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: so happy for you hun but you already know that :rofl: ;) xxxxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Ladies, 

OMG so much has happened in a few weeks, congrats to all the new BFP's! Hope everyone is well?!

Well I thought I'd try and give everything baby related a miss for a while (hasn't changed anything in the slightest lol). Well we're 6 months on from our mmc and still no BFP for me, it's the due date on Saturday and I'm dreading it. Trying to stay positive but af has a mind of it's own at the moment going from 42days to 15! wtf?!! so can't judge ov very well.

Anyways :hugs: to all xxx


----------



## jenny25

hi girls congrats kota on your boy :D:D

things have been ok only 6 days post op now still feeling slightly tender is that normal ? 
still feeling low too finding it hard to get on with normal day too day things id rather spend time in my bed x


----------



## Chilli

Hi Jenny, sorry to meet you in these circumstances. Hope you're feeling bit better. Don't hold back on going to doc if you still have pain - might be UTI which can be really painful but easily treated.

Sorry guys I'm on and off and the mo so even though I'm keeping up with you all not sure where I am with messages so excuse me if I miss anyone out or repeat myself!
Dawny OMG!!!! What a fab wedding pressie - here's to happy healthy 9 months
Kota - great news any idea of names? My Mum horrendously proposed Gideon to me the other day!!??

I've had a low couple of days - maybe PMT or just feeling crappie? Good news is I'm considering TTC at some point although still find loads of reasons why to wait til Xmas. Got my results back in writingas requested from Doc. He has listed a whole load of abbreviations - non of which I understand so might be asking for a second opinion when have latter with me.

Anyway for now.... lots of love all


----------



## Chilli

Hi Baby cakes - hope you're ok, nice to have you back!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Hi Jenny, sorry to meet you in these circumstances. Hope you're feeling bit better. Don't hold back on going to doc if you still have pain - might be UTI which can be really painful but easily treated.
> 
> Sorry guys I'm on and off and the mo so even though I'm keeping up with you all not sure where I am with messages so excuse me if I miss anyone out or repeat myself!
> Dawny OMG!!!! What a fab wedding pressie - here's to happy healthy 9 months
> Kota - great news any idea of names? My Mum horrendously proposed Gideon to me the other day!!??
> 
> I've had a low couple of days - maybe PMT or just feeling crappie? Good news is I'm considering TTC at some point although still find loads of reasons why to wait til Xmas. Got my results back in writingas requested from Doc. He has listed a whole load of abbreviations - non of which I understand so might be asking for a second opinion when have latter with me.
> 
> Anyway for now.... lots of love all

Text me the abbreviations and I'll ask my Dad hon. xx


----------



## bklove

Kota- congrats on your boy, and its great to hear he is growing well. I'm soooo excited for you.
Toby2- i'm cool. I'm in the O zone right now:) and we've been working it out- in a no pressure sort of way.
Babycakes- I'm sending you positive vibes to add to your pma! :hugs:
Jenn25- take it one day at a time, but do try to do more things to get out of bed if physically you feel up to it. Sometimes we have to push ourselves a bit. 

My motto today: "I deserve the best outcome and with joy I am thankful of a new life"


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Morning girls, 

Am having a :cry::cry: at the moment and was wondering if you can remember how you felt in the 1ww leading up to :witch:or :bfp: when you started ttc again after m/c ??????

Firstly I never cry around this time, am a little moody but never in floods of tears. Am putting it down to the m/c and not wanting :witch:to arrive, thought that I was coming out the other side and have been ok for over a week and its just come on and can't stop crying this morning

please tell me that this is normal ???? it feels like there is always another hurdle to get over and the only end to this is to be having another :baby: but its all a vicious cycle


----------



## jenny25

mrdoddy i feel your pain i recently have gone through a mc im 8 days post op and im also dreading the :witch: coming im hoping she wont show her ugly face i feel daunted at the fact of ttc again knowing what i have went through if you need too talk please feel free too pm me 

well i went to the doctors last night i really hate them so much all she said was it will take time too heal no anti biotics or nothing oh and she said if i called again for a home visit i will be removed from the practice how bad is that since ive only asked 2x she said too me that i was offered a appointment on the phone yesterday which i was not im not happy so i think i will look for another gp service i told them that i had been having pains in my legs but it turned out fine sigh :( x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mrs Doddy said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Am having a :cry::cry: at the moment and was wondering if you can remember how you felt in the 1ww leading up to :witch:or :bfp: when you started ttc again after m/c ??????
> 
> Firstly I never cry around this time, am a little moody but never in floods of tears. Am putting it down to the m/c and not wanting :witch:to arrive, thought that I was coming out the other side and have been ok for over a week and its just come on and can't stop crying this morning
> 
> please tell me that this is normal ???? it feels like there is always another hurdle to get over and the only end to this is to be having another :baby: but its all a vicious cycle

:hugs: hon Its always hard. What you are feeling is entirely normal. The hurdles will always be there, you'll just get better at dealing with them. 

I keep saying this, but, it is ok to not be ok. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Jenny, sorry about your Dr. I've moved GP 3 times in the last year and have finally found one who is lovely and listens. If yo're not happy then find another Dr. You need someone you trust and like. 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

well ladies just dropping by to catch up. Sorry your feeling low Jenn :hugs: i really do hope you feel better soon.

Well on my side of things. I made it too 2nd Tri. Im 13 weeks and 2 days today. So releaving, since i lost my little one in feb. 
DH has been a wonderful help. And is considered that the baby is going to be a Samuri haha. Cute

Hope all is well with the rest of the Team Angels :hugs: 2 ALL


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tink1o5 said:


> well ladies just dropping by to catch up. Sorry your feeling low Jenn :hugs: i really do hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Well on my side of things. I made it too 2nd Tri. Im 13 weeks and 2 days today. So releaving, since i lost my little one in feb.
> DH has been a wonderful help. And is considered that the baby is going to be a Samuri haha. Cute
> 
> Hope all is well with the rest of the Team Angels :hugs: 2 ALL

Congratulations hon! :happydance:


----------



## Kota

Chilli said:


> Kota - great news any idea of names? My Mum horrendously proposed Gideon to me the other day!!??
> 
> 
> Anyway for now.... lots of love all


um.. 3 main ones at the moment, Pheonix, Saxon or Quentin, with Jackson a possible middle name for Pheoniz or Quentin... 
Still going back and forth though and I would think we will for a while to come yet!!


----------



## bklove

Mrs. Doddy I know it was a bunch of mixed emotions for me, so just take it one bit at a time:hug:. It will get easier at some point. I'm back to ttc now, and I'm not so much nervous now, just calm cool and collected, and i'm grateful for that. 

Kota I vote Pheonix!


----------



## Kota

bklove said:


> Mrs. Doddy I know it was a bunch of mixed emotions for me, so just take it one bit at a time:hug:. It will get easier at some point. I'm back to ttc now, and I'm not so much nervous now, just calm cool and collected, and i'm grateful for that.
> 
> Kota I vote Pheonix!

#

That seems to be the winner at the moment.. Pheonix Jackson...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello ladies... having a bit of a tough day... 1 week away from edd of first angel and I saw my heavily pregnant cousin today who is due 2 weeks after my edd... When I left I broke down in tears and have been really low since. Still so sad about everything that has happened... :cry:


----------



## RobenR

Peach - :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry you're feeling low. I understand how frustrating and disappointed you must be, coming up on the EDD. I went a little loco around ours back in July. You are strong and will get through this. We're here for you and your sticky is going to happen soon, I promise.

Love always.


----------



## Kota

Peach Blossom said:


> Hello ladies... having a bit of a tough day... 1 week away from edd of first angel and I saw my heavily pregnant cousin today who is due 2 weeks after my edd... When I left I broke down in tears and have been really low since. Still so sad about everything that has happened... :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks guys.. Don't know where I'd be without you all! :hugs: hope everyone had lovely weekends! Xx


----------



## Rebaby

Big hugs peach :hugs: I think your EDD is a hard enough time to reach as it is, without the added upset of your cousin being due to give birth at any minute :hugs:

Oh and i like phoenix best too kota :thumbup:

All is well here, i have finished work :happydance: and i feel like a huge weight has been lifted from me.


----------



## KandKsMama

Hey gals, sorry I went MIA again. I lost my internet and have been going mad :( Luckily I found a wireless signal on my laptop, but it comes and goes. I have been trying for a few days to get on here and check up on everyone, but the connection is so slow I get a page half loaded and then I lose connection. 
How is everyone? I need updates because I missed everyone oodles, and I can't go back through like 100 pages.
How goes those TTC?
How about the bumps?
Have we had any deliveries? I can't remember when everyone was due when I was last able to get on.

I am doing well, baby was a sticky, very healthy and I am currently 16 weeks 1 day. We might find out tomorrow if we are having another girl or finally getting our boy (as long as he/she cooperates and is grown enough to see). It is now 8am on the East Coast of the states and my appt. is at 2:30pm tomorrow. Of course I plan on checking back through out the day (as long as I dont pass out after being up all night), but if I don't I promise to come on after my scan tomorrow and let you know if you found out the sex.


----------



## Rebaby

Good luck for your scan, hope everything goes well :thumbup:


----------



## Kota

Good luck for your scan K&K!! Hope all goes well!!

ladies can I ask you to please (only if you're up to it of course) go and put your name vote in here for me? My OH knows I've done a poll for it and continually asks how its going!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/192426-boys-name-do-you-prefer.html


Thanks!


----------



## toby2

hey ladies, have been away for a little hol so just popping back in to say hello!
mrs doddy i found my first af after mc really,really emotional-for me i think it was havin to finally accept that i wasnt pregnant,hope as it passes life becomes a bit less painful for you for a while
babycakes its lovely to hear frm you-sorry your having a bit of a crappy timelots of love everyone else
xx


----------



## Widger

Peach Blossom said:


> Hello ladies... having a bit of a tough day... 1 week away from edd of first angel and I saw my heavily pregnant cousin today who is due 2 weeks after my edd... When I left I broke down in tears and have been really low since. Still so sad about everything that has happened... :cry:


:hugs: I know exactly how you feel. A good friend of mine got his girlfriend pregnant around my EDD of my last angel and seeing her with the baby was really tough.


As for me, I recently got a :bfp:. I should be about 5 weeks today and I'm terrified it will all go wrong again. Don't think I could cope with mc# 4. I know I've got to remain positive but it is so hard.

Being part of team angels though has given me some hope. I hope to be able to give everyone some good news too. At the moment my head is spinning :wacko:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congratulations Widger!! :happydance: Wow that is really great news! Sending you lots of love and :dust:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats widger hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Widger

dawny690 said:


> Congrats widger hun :hugs: xxxx

Thanks Dawny. How are things going?


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations widger, i am sending lots of sticky dust your way :dust:


----------



## dawny690

Widger said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats widger hun :hugs: xxxx
> 
> Thanks Dawny. How are things going?Click to expand...

Im :sick: most days which is a blessing also am weeing more :wacko: im taking each day as it comes still on knicker check everyday but its getting less and less chance now that something will go wrong right? xxxx


----------



## RobenR

Congrats Widger! That's fantastic news! Lots of good thoughts heading your way!

Dawny, even now in third tri I still do knicker check. However, once you have your first u/s and see the heartbeat, the chance for something bad to happen drops dramatically. It's how I kept sane (sort of) during first tri. So happy for you!

How's the rest of my lovely angel ladies doing? So good to see everyone is doing reasonably well (I think!)


----------



## Kota

Congrats Widger!! Thats great news! Sending you lots of sticky dust for your little beanie!!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Congrats Widger!! :happydance:

Thanks Toby, feeling a bit better this week, survived the EDD last Saturday - shed a few tears but just trying to positive. We have done to smep by the book this month so fingers crossed! How are you doing??

xxxx

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## toby2

congrats widger- take it easy on yourself, its tough over the first 12 weeks but panic and stress away on here, we all know how you feel(((((((((())))))))
Peach and babycakes edd are just so tough, lots of love
babycakes am sure smep is the way forward!
xxxxx


----------



## Widger

Thanks everyone :hugs: I know what you mean about knicker watch and stressing.... 

My skin is erupting at the moment so don't know what that is all about. Not attractive.

So what is smep?


----------



## babybuffy84

Hey girls,

Kota congrats on your blue bundle :)!!!!! and i love Phoenix too its a lovely name :)

Tink Congrats on making it to second tri :)!!!

Rebaby congrats on finishing work it all seems so real now i bet,i finish work in 3 weeks and cant wait :)

Toby Hope you had a lovely holiday :)

Widger Congrats sending you tons of sticky dust :happydance: :)

Hope everyone else is doing ok??

We went on our hospital tour last night it was nice all seems very real now,this baby keeps trying to make early appearances though,a few weeks ago i had a leak from my waters so spent some time in hospital then the other night i started having pains which lasted 3 hours and really thought i was in labour so rang the labour ward and they said to try and have a bath and take some paracetmol.Luckily they soon trailed off though so think they were just braxton hicks but crikey they were painful!!!!


----------



## Rebaby

Sounds like your LO is keeping you on your toes hunny! :hugs: Hopefully he/she is just messing with you and will stay put for a good few more weeks yet!

Yes it is starting to feel incredibly 'real' now, we just had our hospital tour too, on sunday and since then i have had a 'birth' dream every single night. They are really vivid and i end up lying awake for aaaages afterwards thinking about everything.

Hugs to all the angel ladies today :hugs:

Oh and p.s. widger- smep stands for "sperm meets egg plan!" :thumbup:


----------



## bklove

Hey girls, i've been exceptionally tired these past few days, not sure if thats any indication of anything, but gracious I need a nap. 
Peachblossom: how are you feeling these days? :hugs: Your moment is coming my dear. Keep on that positive track!
Kota: I did cast my vote! 
toby2: 24 weeks, wow! Exciting, how are you feeling about preggodum?
Widger: :hug:
babybuffy84- go baby go! (all the way to full term) :dust: Are the doctors recommending rest or anything at this point?


----------



## bklove

Hey girls, i've been exceptionally tired these past few days, not sure if thats any indication of anything, but gracious I need a nap. 
Peachblossom: how are you feeling these days? :hugs: Your moment is coming my dear. Keep on that positive track!
Kota: I did cast my vote! 
toby2: 24 weeks, wow! Exciting, how are you feeling about preggodum?
Widger: :hug:
babybuffy84- go baby go! (all the way to full term) :dust: Are the doctors recommending rest or anything at this point?


----------



## bklove

and dawny i'm so happy for you! :dust:


----------



## jenny25

well girls im actually ovulating 17 days after erpc and it feels good as before i was ov on cd 23 ish bringing me too 37 day cycle now its shorter this month and it feels good :D xxx wish me luck i got the cold aswell so that part sucks hehehe xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

EDD of first angel tomorrow... :cry: OH and I are in Hong Kong so will go for a long walk to mark the day and try to take our minds off it. I can't believe it's come round so soon. Can't believe I'm not pg again either... Had so hoped I would be so that it torrow would feel a little easier... Don't know why being ph would make it easier, just whaty brain has been telling me...

Hope all you angel ladies are having a lovely weekend. :hugs: xx


----------



## jenny25

Peach Blossom said:


> EDD of first angel tomorrow... :cry: OH and I are in Hong Kong so will go for a long walk to mark the day and try to take our minds off it. I can't believe it's come round so soon. Can't believe I'm not pg again either... Had so hoped I would be so that it torrow would feel a little easier... Don't know why being ph would make it easier, just whaty brain has been telling me...
> 
> Hope all you angel ladies are having a lovely weekend. :hugs: xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Have a lovely weekend peach, i know it won't be easy, i'll be thinking of you :hugs:

Fingers crossed this is the cycle jenny :thumbup:


----------



## Kota

sending you lots of love and hugs today Peach, Enjoy your walk and the quality time with your OH. will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## toby2

thinking of you peach
xx


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, I know it's been a while, but can I come back in? :D

I got the all clear on Friday, so I'm going to start trying again either next cycle or the one after (currently in 2ww on this cycle)

:hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Dan-O!! :hugs: So pleased you've got the all clear. That's such great news. How exciting that you're in the tww!!! I think I am too... Don't know... temps have been all over the place this cycle. Good luck hon :dust:

Thank you all for your messages of support. Have had a lovely day with OH. Feeling ok with the world, if a little sad. 

:hug: to you all.


----------



## Rebaby

Good to see you back dan-o :hugs:

Glad you're feeling ok peach :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Hi peach :hugs: & rebaby :D

My edd has just passed by too, very sad to think what might have been, hope you are OK hun. 

Good luck for this month :dust: xxx


----------



## RobenR

Dan-o! Always a pleasure!


----------



## bklove

PEACH! :hug: :)
As for me it looks like the witch has put in her 2cents, which is a little disappointing, but what can I do but keep knocking boots and hoping for that egg to drop:)


----------



## RaeEW89

Hello ladies, may I join you? Im gonna be ttc again as soon as AF shows and leaves.


----------



## dan-o

Hi rae, welcome :hugs:

Sorry you are out this month bklove, hope you are doing OK xxx


----------



## RaeEW89

Yeah, Im ok, missing my bump and Kellan, but really excited to start trying again.


----------



## toby2

hello dan-o such good news that you can start ttc again, edd are really tough but i think i found things a little easier after them as then i wasnt waiting for it to come if you see what i mean?
Rae I hope you can bring kellan his little brother or sister soon((((((())))))))
Peach hope you weekend has gone ok, when are you home?
lots of love angel ladies
xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

welcome rae am so sorry for your loss xxxxx
Dan- o welcome back have been keeping upto date with your story glad to see you have got the all clear :)!!!!


----------



## Rebaby

Big hugs bklove, hope it's your last visit from the witch in a long time :hugs:

Welcome to rae, i am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Welcome Dan-O!! So pleased to see you can get back to TTC'ing very soon. its been to long a wait you've had to endure!!

Also hugs to Rae, your story broke my heart, :hugs: I hope you can find the support here and that a little brother or sister for Kellan is right around the corner. 


All good here, reached the 24wk viability milestone yesterday which felt pretty damn good. Next one.. double figures! It's slowly sinking in that come Jan, I'm going to be having a baby.


----------



## Widger

Dan-o - Great to see you have come through your awful ordeal and are now ready to TTC.

Rae - Your story was so heartbreaking. I'm glad you have come to this group as you will get lots of support xx

Kota - It must be so exciting being 24 weeks. I can only dream of getting to that stage but I'm sure you must have felt that the same time as me. I'm going for a scan at EPU on Sat am and am dreading it... I've only ever had bad news at scans and am trying to remain positive but deep down I am so scared. I'm wishing my life away in one sense gagging for Sat to happen but in another way I don't want it to arrive at all. Yes, I am a psycho :rofl:

Peach/Dan-o - Going past my EDD was harder than I thought and made more so by the thought that I was pregnant that month only to be disappointed. I just kept telling myself that it wasn't my time and that hopefully it was taking longer so that when I got my BFP it would be a sticky one. Although I'm struggling to take that same advice now :dohh:

BkLove: :hugs: 

TTC sucks and so does the 1st trimester I say :wacko:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Greetings from Hong Kong. Welcome Rae. So sorry for your loss. 

Kota :happydance: Congrats on reaching such an important milestone!

I'm feeling good.... retail therapy is a wonderful thing! Also OH and I have been :sex: most days... come on little Asia I want to go back to the UK with a baby on board!! :) (not really going to call them that btw... we're not Posh and Becks!)

:hug: to all you angel ladies


----------



## toby2

heh heh peach awwwwwwwwwwwww i like the name asia:thumbup::thumbup:
glad you are okxxx
Widger i missed your bfp-am so totally with you on the scan thing, i had 2 mc before this sticky (so far) bean and i still sob like a loon whenever i go for a scan, bit unfortunate since i have to have two extra ones at 28 and 32wks!
I couldnt get an early scan and thse 12wks were really really tough so my thoughts are with you and i hope that scan comes soon and more importantly with the result you have been waiting forxxx
lots of love evryone else, hope you all ok
xx


----------



## bklove

Welcome RaeEW89! Its always crazy welcoming someone under the circumstances, but this is such a supportive place to be and really I hope your journey to Alumni Club is a short one! :hugs: 

Kota how are things coming along? Has it definitly settled in? 

Widger- How is going with you? Sounds like the morning sickness has really kicked in?

Peach- Work it out honey! lol, show him what you are made off! :p Most importantly just enjoy each other. This baby making thing doesn't need to be stressful. 

I'm just waiting for the witch to exit stage left so I can get back to business! Its really getting easier not to think about all the details of getting preggers and just enjoy my hubby, even though I am still secretly hoping this is it:), i'm not as crazy about it. No temping, no peeing on sticks, its tucked into the whatever box at this point.


----------



## Kota

BK - slowly... I had a bit of a melt down the other night, huge batch of 'oh sh*t, I'm pregnant and actually going to have a baby' kinda hit me the day after reaching viability... I guess part of me never really thought I'd get this far to begin with.. and now that I'm here, I'm realising and believing more and more that it is actually going to happen.. and thats SCARY!!


----------



## Chilli

Hi all. My lack of access is on going. Might be a good thing as I find I'm obsessing less and feeling stronger by the day. Struggling with relationship with OH is the main focus at the mo so just not sorting out technical issues like no internet. Hey ho. Hope you're all well anyway (will read back in a min)

Kota, it's not scary honestly. When you see that little face the world starts to make sense at last.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi ladies havent posted for a while in here, i see lots happening

well in the fluffyhousehold...

Looks like i may have answers to my 4MC. Firstly had bloods and scan then follow up appointment where it looks like the last 3MC have been due to low progesterone, bloods taken at time seem to be low. Also CD23 bloods taken were low. 

Also expressed a concern over my LP and that becuase ovulation can be as late as CD22 then I have a 8 day LP and this always seems to be the cycles I get pregnant then MC. So doc has agreed to put me on Clomid to help regulate and make my ovulation earlier and then when I ovulate CD21 bloods taken and I will be given progesterone AND aspirin and also scanned extremely early and then every 2 weeks till 12 weeks so fingers crossed the plan will work.

If this fails we have been referred to the brill Diana Ham at Good Hope Hospital in Sutton Coldfield - Birmingham. 

Im excited but nervous - its day 4 of Clomid (CD5) and im scared stiff of missing ovulation as my CBFM wont ask me for a stick till about CD11 !! Gonna invest in some decent OPK;s instead of IC as did one today and was nearly positive so rather get some smiley faces.

So im in this TTC limbo land at the moment for 3 months...


----------



## bklove

Kota I can see it being crazy scary but then crazy cool at the same time:) You are doing it!:) 

Fluffyblue- good to see you around again and sounds like they have a good plan in effect with a back up! I'm glad they are working with you and I hope this is it for you. Try to relax though! 

As for me just another day in the madness of ttc:) Entering the fertile zone this week, woo hoo! But already feeling stuff on the no tube right side which sucks butt, we need some lefty action!


----------



## Widger

Flufflyblue - I've messaged on recurrent mc about your news. I hope that finding your problems leads to a successful TTC attempt soon. YOu deserve it xx

BKLove - Hope that this month is going to be a lefty :hugs:

I had an early scan on Sat and saw the heartbeat pumping. This is the first time ever I've had good news at a scan! It's early days obviously but I'm trying to remain positive although proving a little difficult.

The only thing that is worrying me is I've got light brown cm that started on Friday and doesn't seem to be going away. I know everyone says that light brown is better than red and all that but it is worrying me. I've had bad cramps too. When I mentioned this to the sonographer on Sat she didn't say anything about it. Has this happened to anyone else?

Bad news is my consultant goes on holiday for 2 weeks tomo... so I have not seen him about treatment etc and he won't let me see anyone else to discuss (he is very protective of his miscarriage patients). I'm taking baby aspirin myself but by the time he comes back surely it is too late to talk to him about prometrium etc? 

I've got another scan booked for 2 weeks time and not sure how I'm going to get through it arrgghhh.

Sorry to go on... the stress never leaves eh?? Stressed TTC, now stressed with a bfp... Kota now stressed thinking of being a mum in a few months, no doubt very stressed when the baby arrives too - you can't win :rofl:

Has anyone else experienced the brown stuff? Thanks everyone. Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies... Shane Richie has said yes to hosting the concert!! :happydance:

Hang in the Widger. Don't stress too much. Just keep asking questions, don't be afraid of seeming paranoid. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Fantastic news about the early scan widger :thumbup: i'm so glad that it went well. The spotting/cramping must be a real worry, i didn't have any brown spotting so can't help with that, but i did have cramping and that was enough to send me in to panic, but another early scan (just a week and a couple of days after our first one) put my mind at rest so hopefully it will all still be looking good at your next scan :hugs:

Fingers crossed for this month for you bklove, and excellent news about the concert peach :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

I have blood test tomorrow followed by a scan at some point no matter of result from bloods :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Good luck dawny, let us know how you get on :thumbup:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks rebaby hun xxx


----------



## toby2

widger- no experience of the brown stuff i am afriad but am thinking of you and hope the next two weeks pass quicklyxx
hope today goes ok dawny
lots of love angel ladies
xx


----------



## babybuffy84

Hope today goes ok dawny xxx


----------



## dawny690

I have to wait til tomorrow for the results :( xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Oh no, why?! :hugs: that's so unfair of them making you wait.


----------



## dawny690

Aparently its not urgent unless I dont want to keep the baby :shock:


----------



## Rebaby

OMG is that what they said?! That is so not on :nope:


----------



## dawny690

Yes she said as I wasnt an urgent case then i have to wait til tomorrow so I said the dr said it would be same day and she said oh no not unless you dont want to keep the baby I was shocked i tell you why ask such a question?? xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Dawny... some people just shouldn't work with humans! So sorry you're having to wait. Have you tried calling your Dr and asking them to hurry things up? :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

It was a lady dr that ended up getting my blood and said that :grr: xxx


----------



## Chilli

Hi girls. I've not been around much lately but I am planning to go up to the Peaches concert next week and wanted to know who else is going and if we are all going to meet up somewhere beforehand? I feel a bit strange about meeting you all as we know so much about each other and yet so little. Let me know asap?


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Widger try not to worry (but I'd be a total wreck too!!) Hope the 2 weeks goes quickly for you xxx

Chilli I'm gutted I can't the night off work it would of been lovely to meet some of you xx

Dawny what a moo bag that Dr was! xx

Well the evil witch showed up on Sunday! Again!. Hubby keeps saying it's coz I want it soo bad and I need to relax - yeah like we haven't heard that one before??!! I've got to give TTC up til after Christmas as I'm having my tonsils out finally so maybe it might chill me out a bit.

Hope everyone is ok 

xxxx


----------



## Widger

Thanks for message girls. I'm having a bad day today... more of the brown stuff, every day now since Friday... I know every pregnancy is different and I've just got to get on with it but why does it have to be so hard? I'm thinking that if it continues any longer then call EPU on Friday. Surely after a week I should see/speak to someone?

Peaches - :happydance: Great news about Shane. What a wonderful evening you have organised!:hugs:

Dawny - I can't believe they've made you wait!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow xx

Baby-Cakes - :hugs: So annoying when you want something so bad - how on earth can you not stress... sending :dust: your way


----------



## Peach Blossom

Widger you should speak to someone about the spotting. It is different with every pregnancy, but I did have spotting throughout both pgs that ended in mc... having said that my SIL and step mum have heavy bleeding throughout their pregnancies and all was healthy and it ended with a bonny boy and triplets respectively. I don't want to freak you out hon, but if you're worried you should get it checked out. If there is a problem its better that its dealt with asap. It could be any number of things so please try not to worry too much. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending you lots of :dust: 

Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Kota

Chilli - I'm goign down next thursday.. will actually be heading down in the afternoon to help Peach set up a little bit, but yep! would be lovely to meet you properly when we're there!!


----------



## bklove

Widger- The doctor should be open to you seeing someone else if he's going away for that long, especially if he cares that much, there is no one covering him? And if you are worried go to the ER. Every pregnancy is different but for me brown did also end in m/c, but it hasn't for everyone, but to get it checked. 

Dawny- waiting to hear how things went!

Chilli- I'm not in the UK so wont' be there :( but it is funny knowing so much about people and then transitioning from online knowing to real life knowing! It is a little weird:). 

Babycakes- they say breaks can be good, but in my opinion they suck, lol.


----------



## dawny690

Results arent back yet :cry: xxxx


----------



## babybuffy84

oh Dawny thats rubbish !!!!!


----------



## bklove

awwww :hugs: dawny, keep it positive and stay busy if that helps. It'll be ok.


----------



## dawny690

I got my results back and it's over just got to wait for the bleeding to start so my 3rd angel can join the others in the sky :cry: xxxx


----------



## RobenR

Dawny I am so sorry, I was really hoping for the best for you. :hugs: We're here for you.


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Roben I know you girls are here for me you all know what its like xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Dawny I am so so sorry to hear your news. :hugs: and much love to you my darling. xx


----------



## Widger

Thanks for your honesty girls (Peach B & BKLove) xx. Today I haven't had anything - so far. Will let you know how it goes.

Dawny - I am so sorry xx :hugs:


----------



## bklove

aww :hugs: I'm so sorry it didn't work out the way you wanted it to. I'm curious as to what happened because you just did bloods right? What were they able to determine from that?


----------



## dawny690

The receptionist just rang me and said the blood test was back and it said Im not pregnant :cry: will go and see a doctor hopefully tomorrow and they said they will send me for a scan and find out whats going on as in make sure bean hasn't been absorbed into my body like my last loss xxxx


----------



## Kota

so sorry Dawny. :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Oh dawny, i am so so sorry :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Dawny im so sorry hunny xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauraperrysan

im so so sorry dawny :( xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:witch: got me... :cry: I start first round of Clomid tomorrow... fingers crossed. 

Dawny how are you doing? Been thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

lauraperrysan said:


> im so so sorry dawny :( xxx

Where did you get your Avatar photo? Its beautiful! xx


----------



## Widger

Peach Blossom :hugs: Let's hope that Clomid works wonders xx


----------



## dawny690

Thanks peach im not too bad just wish the bleeding would start so we can get on you know xxxx


----------



## Kota

ahh, Peach, sorry to hear that! :hugs:

I hope the clomid works wonders for you, who know's, you could be BFP with TWINS very soon!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hehe... that's what I'm secretly hoping for! ;) Shhhh... don't tell my OH! He still goes a bit pale at the thought of one! :rofl: :hugs: 

Hang in there Dawny. Can they give you anything to bring the bleeding on? Provera or something? Thinking of you my lovely :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Got to wait til I have had a confirmation scan :( xxxx


----------



## Widger

Me again....... I am still spotting brown cm! It is really brown tinged cm not blood as such and has been a week since Friday.

I called my doctor on Friday who said that it was normal and that as I'd had it before I had a scan with a strong heartbeat there wasn't anything to worry about. But, if I wanted I could go to EPU for scan (I've got one on 19th so will wait then I think). 

With my mcs in past I've just bled and last time with the mmc didn't have anything to show me that it had all ended. I'm finding it hard to remain positive now. The doctor also said that because I have been spotting for so long would suggest that if anything nasty was going to happen it probably would have done by now, I just don't know what to think! :wacko:

I am taking baby aspirin so wondering if that is causing the spotting so decided to stop taking it for a few days to see if spotting stops. Do you think staying off it for a couple of days will be ok? I don't have to take it due to medical probs just mc history.

Sorry girls, just don't know what to think :cry:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Dawny Im so very sorry xx :hug:

Widger I'm afraid I dont know anything about baby aspirin, I would take the dr's offer on an early scan at epu just to put your mind at rest though xxx


----------



## Shazzy

Hey ladies been a long time since i last posted here, but do pop in from time to time to see how everyone has been doing. Dawny So Sorry to hear your news.

Well after a long time i search for help at a fertility specialist that put me on clomid and i fell pregnant straight away, was given estrogen and progesterone, aspirin and very happy to say that im 9 weeks pregnant with a healthy little bean.

Wishing you all the best 

*Super sticky baby dust*


----------



## Kota

Thats fantastic news Shazzy!! Congratulations!!


----------



## toby2

many congrats shazzy
widger i know just how hard it is to stay positive, your doing really well-dont wait till the 19th if there is a chance to have a scan before then it isnt worth the head mess, are you worried to have a scan?i know i didnt have a private one because i was worried but then wish i had. I dont know what to suggest about the asprin but if you have been advised to take it by a dr then ask them before you change what you are doing-lots of love((((((()))))))


----------



## toby2

Widger hows it going?
peach if i dont get a chnace to say-best of luck on thursday
xxx


----------



## Chilli

Dawny I'm absolutely gutted for you my darling - life is so unfair and I wish I could change things for you! Big hugs and love!


Peaches - darn witch - keep at it, she should be busy with Halloween soon - or maybe we're just destined to have our babies together!

Widger - get yourself another scan NOW. The worrying is not good for you or bean.

Me, well trundling along...


----------



## dawny690

Thankyou so much chilli hun hope your doing ok sweetie xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

toby2 said:


> Widger hows it going?
> peach if i dont get a chnace to say-best of luck on thursday
> xxx

Thanks lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Kota

so today is the EDD of my first beanie angel.. I've written a bit of a post in my journal about it. 
Not feeling to sad, remaining positive for the little boy who is growing strong inside and remembering that what's meant to be will be. 
I've got a lot to be grateful for as it is. 

So just some floaty butterfly kisses for my beanie angel. :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Kota honey. big :hugs: Good on you for the PMA though for the little fella. xxxx


----------



## toby2

:hugs:kota
peach how are your ticket sales going?if there is a link to a webpage i am happy to put it on my facebook if that would help?


----------



## Peach Blossom

That would be great Toby! The website is: www.babylossawarenessconcert.kk5.org

Thank you!

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

There is also a Facebook Event page for it. https://www.new.facebook.com/home.php#/event.php?eid=99119937729&index=1 :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Widger

Shazzy - Fab news xx
Chilli - :dust:

I finally cracked yesterday after 1.5 weeks of spotting/bleeding so went to A&E. I was in a right state as convinced it was all over again - mc #4, but the bean was there with a heart beating away. I seriously cried with joy, couldn't believe it. She couldn't tell me what the bleeding was coming from as couldn't see anything on scan. I still can't believe it. Got another one booked on Monday - the one I was going to wait for but just couldn't for my own sanity. I'm still spotting but really trying to relax now (hmmm see how long that lasts eh).

I just want to say sorry I keep wittering on about everything as I know this is technically a TTC thread and some of you have just gone through another loss - like Dawny :hugs:. I just don't know who else to talk to and figure that you ladies know what it is like to lose something that you want so bad and all the stress you go through desperately wanting it to not go wrong again.

I'm going to try and stop being such a stressed out nutcase and really appreciate your fab support ladies xx :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad that everything is ok Widger. :hugs: Try to stay as calm as possible and put lots of positive energy out there. I think I speak for most of the ladies on this thread when I say that its is perfectly ok to come on here and voice your fears and concerns and tell us how you're getting on and everything. We all know what you are going through. I know that when I am lucky enough to get my next :bfp: the only way I'll cope is with the ladies in Team Angels. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Widger hun dont feel bad its good to have somewhere to vent off and moan I do it on my journal all the time :lol: so glad bean is ok and I really hope it continues to grow and be strong :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Kota

Widger said:


> Shazzy - Fab news xx
> Chilli - :dust:
> 
> I finally cracked yesterday after 1.5 weeks of spotting/bleeding so went to A&E. I was in a right state as convinced it was all over again - mc #4, but the bean was there with a heart beating away. I seriously cried with joy, couldn't believe it. She couldn't tell me what the bleeding was coming from as couldn't see anything on scan. I still can't believe it. Got another one booked on Monday - the one I was going to wait for but just couldn't for my own sanity. I'm still spotting but really trying to relax now (hmmm see how long that lasts eh).
> 
> I just want to say sorry I keep wittering on about everything as I know this is technically a TTC thread and some of you have just gone through another loss - like Dawny :hugs:. I just don't know who else to talk to and figure that you ladies know what it is like to lose something that you want so bad and all the stress you go through desperately wanting it to not go wrong again.
> 
> I'm going to try and stop being such a stressed out nutcase and really appreciate your fab support ladies xx :hugs:


Widger - firstly YAY for a strong beating heart in your little beanie!! and re the spotting, I had a MASSIVE bleed/hemorage at about 9wks, pretty much a whole AF amount with clots in the space of a couple of hours, and was sure my beanie was gone. but like yours, a strong heartbeat was seen and no explanation was given for the bleed.. I continued to spot on and off till about 13/14wks and while it was really really stressful, I just had to keep telling myself that beanie would be okay. 
and now look.. 26wks with a little boy that doesn't stop dancing!! 

Unfortunately bleeding/spotting for no good reason is much more common in early pregnancy then we realise and as long as you're not cramping/massive pain then now you've seen the HB just try and put all your PMA into believing you've got a fighter in there!! :hugs:


----------



## RobenR

Widger, if you do feel uneasy about posting in here, in the Pregnancy clubs thread, there is a section for Team Angels Graduates.

So excited about the upcoming concert and wish I was in the UK so that I could attend. Best wishes and love to all the angel ladies!


----------



## bklove

Chilli- Keep on moving, one half step at a time!:) 

Widger- I'm gald you went to give yourself more peace of mind and know that we are here for you and we don't mind ebbing and flowing with you, its what we do! :hug: And i'm praying for your strength and your babies, you guys will make it. 

Kota- :hugs:

Dawny- Ask alot of questions! They have to start doing more or atleast I hope they do. I was just talking with my hubby about how hard it is to find a dr who will be proactive with you. 

Shazzy it sounds like they were proactive with you and wow! I need a Dr. like that. 

Peach- go twins go! lol, i'm secretly hoping for that to, well me and the hubby are cool about the idea, there are even some twins in his family. I'm starting to wonder if I might need something like clomid to stimulate my ovaries more especially the left side which has been chilling and need some lefties!

As for me I'm not really thinking about his cycle so much and I think thats because I stopped temping and looking for the O. I have had a couple conversations with the hubby about how long this might take, we both agree its sort of depressing now, worse yet if this takes years! He actually expressed being open to invitro, which he as against a few months ago....makes me think this does get to him a bit more than he even realizes. But we are still on the pma bus though and hoping for the best.


----------



## doddy0402

I was wondering if I would be able to join in on this group?
on the 27th sept this year I suffered my second m/c. 
I stopped bleeding a week later and now am going to ttc straight away.
I am really scared of trying again but I really want another baby... now, now NOW!!!!!!
I've never tried to get pregnant before, for my 1st m/c I was young and didn't know anything about conceiving except that my period was late!
I conceived my son in the next month from this m/c and so still didn't now anything about ovulation etc.
I was planning on starting to ttc in september this year, and did a hpt before we started 'trying' with no expectations and found out I was pregnant. It never felt right, and at just over 7weeks, I miscarried.
I would love someone to give some advice on some of the MANY questions I have!!
Firstly, when can I try to get pregnant again? when do you ovulate after a miscarriage? am I putting a potential new baby at risk by trying to conceive so early after m/c.
any help would be really appreciated!!x


----------



## Kota

Hello Doddy and 'welcome' to Team Angels, Sorry for your losses though that means you are joining us at all. :hugs:
Girls here are wonderful and between everyone and their different experiences hopefully you'll be able to get the answers your after. 
*Firstly, when can I try to get pregnant again? *

This varies and is generally down to the individual person and how much time they need to heal both emotionally and physically from their m/c. It's a common theory that your body won't get pregnant again befor it is physically ready to, which leaves it to an emotional timeframe, if you feel 'ready' in heart and mind then I would say go for it. 

*when do you ovulate after a miscarriage?*
again this depends on the individual, some will ovualte pretty much spot on as per their normal cycles pre bfp/mc. so around the 12-16 cycle day mark. For me after my m/c at 5wks, I didn't ov until CD40(ish) meaning I had a really long cycle straight after my m/c before AF showed up again. 

* am I putting a potential new baby at risk by trying to conceive so early after m/c.*
Opinion on this varies, as your m/c was fairly early at 7wks, my thoughts would be no, you wouldn't be. as I mentioned, if your body isn't ready to get pregnant physically straight away then it won't, and if you do fall pregnant again before a 'normal AF' then there is no reason to suggest that you would be at a higher chance of a 2nd m/c. There are many many women on this site that have fallen pregnant straight after a m/c and have gone on to have very successful pregnancies and healthy babies at the end of it. 
The Dr's will recommend waiting at least one full cycle more for dating purposes as they don't consider a m/c bleed to be the same as an AF bleed as it can throw your cycle length and OV date out of whack for a bit. 

Hope this helps a bit. I'm sure the other ladies will help out as well, we're all at different stages of TTC, or Waiting to TTC again, and different stages of pregnancy after a m/c as well so depending on what you're going through, its uncommon for someone not to have an idea of how it feels,


----------



## toby2

hey ldies, my keybord isnt wrking but will look even if cnt post
xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies,

I've created a blog online to display clips and photos from the Baby Loss Awareness concert in London and also to post useful links, websites, and information for people. I'll also post about my ttc journey. I won't be leaving you ladies, just doing it too. Feel free to pop by and make suggestions! https://babyloss.wordpress.com

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Peach Blossom - Looks/sounds like a great night. You must be so proud of what you achieved. That song on your blog sounds beautiful. Made me well up xx

The brown spotting after 2 weeks has finally stopped - finished on Saturday (touch wood) which made me feel better. I found out a friend was due in April and burst into tears (thankfully after her message). Of course I am so happy for her, my husband couldn't understand it. He was like - but you are pregnant, what's the problem? Just everyone I know has got to that magical 12 week mark and I've only got to 5 - 7 weeks before!!

That was until today. Had scan - 9 weeks tomo. Can't actually believe it. At least I've passed my 7 week milestone, haven't got beyond that number before... got to be positive now surely? Decided that I won't have another scan until my 12-14 week scan unless problem in between that time - too stressful.

Anyway, how is everyone else? I'm sending :dust: to all


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats on reaching 9 weeks Widger! I know it's incredibly scary, but just keep believing that this one's a fighter and in 31 weeks you'll be giving birth to a healthy beautiful baby. :hugs: xx


----------



## mjt11907

Hey ladies its been a long time since I have been able to get on here... Had a lot going on and worken too much... Finally slowed down on work and I finally have a life lol.. Neways I'm sure I have missed a hole lot and I hpe everything is going well for u all... I am quite nervous as I found out last wednesday I am pregnant... Tommrow I'm pretty sure ill be 5 weeks and I have first doc app on thursday I'm so scared I'm gunna loose this baby to... I keep haven weird twinges and dull pains shoot thro my lower abdomen... I pray things go great ne ideas as to what the pains may be... I am sending plenty of baby dust to u all and ill keep u all in my prayers


----------



## bklove

mjt11907 Good luck my dear and the twinges is the baby growing, so stay positive!! :dust: 

I'm a smidge disappointed my event for Pregnancy Loss awareness won't be happening as the powers that be didn't do what was expected. Not sure if it just was meant to be (which was said to me)...but deep down I don't feel that way. I might hang up my trying hat till next year and then do something else. Otherwise i'm trying accupuncture today to see if that helps my body out any and always just waiting to see what happens. 

How is everyone? Things seem a bit slow for team angels. :hugs: everyone and you are in my thoughts. Peach I saw the clips and it all looked like it turned out fabulous!


----------



## dawny690

Im ill :sick: xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

mjt11907 said:


> Hey ladies its been a long time since I have been able to get on here... Had a lot going on and worken too much... Finally slowed down on work and I finally have a life lol.. Neways I'm sure I have missed a hole lot and I hpe everything is going well for u all... I am quite nervous as I found out last wednesday I am pregnant... Tommrow I'm pretty sure ill be 5 weeks and I have first doc app on thursday I'm so scared I'm gunna loose this baby to... I keep haven weird twinges and dull pains shoot thro my lower abdomen... I pray things go great ne ideas as to what the pains may be... I am sending plenty of baby dust to u all and ill keep u all in my prayers

Congratulations hon! :hugs: Try to stay positive!! I'm sure you have a fighter! :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

bklove said:


> mjt11907 Good luck my dear and the twinges is the baby growing, so stay positive!! :dust:
> 
> I'm a smidge disappointed my event for Pregnancy Loss awareness won't be happening as the powers that be didn't do what was expected. Not sure if it just was meant to be (which was said to me)...but deep down I don't feel that way. I might hang up my trying hat till next year and then do something else. Otherwise i'm trying accupuncture today to see if that helps my body out any and always just waiting to see what happens.
> 
> How is everyone? Things seem a bit slow for team angels. :hugs: everyone and you are in my thoughts. Peach I saw the clips and it all looked like it turned out fabulous!

Oh BK, I'm sorry. I hope that it does happen next year for you! Glad you liked the slidshow! They'll be some more stuff goingup over the next few weeks. :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

dawny690 said:


> Im ill :sick: xxxx

Poor you :hugs: Try eating some ginger. :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Had another follicle scan today. I have one follicle on the right ovary that is measuring 13mm. Next scan is on Weds. I really hope that this cycle is the cycle... I don't think I have the strength to keep going on like this... My sister told me that she and her partner were going to start trying for a baby. I'm happy for them, I just think that if things don't work for my this cycle and she does get pregnant straight away I'll be a bit of a mess... :cyr:


----------



## mjt11907

thank u ladies so much... i read up somewhere that may be what the pains were but i just thought 5 weeks would be a bit early idk.. i guess its hard once u had a miscarriage and not all that long ago either


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think the rule of thumb mjt is that dull pains and twinges are the uterus growing. 5 weeks isn't too early. Any sharp pains, pain in the right shoulder or bleeding and you should go straight to A&E. :dust: xxx


----------



## mjt11907

yea havent had ne bleeding or such... i think i may just be maken my self crazy over every lil thing becuz im nervous to loose this baby too


----------



## Peach Blossom

Its perfectly natural to feel that way. Try to stay positive and calm especially at this delicate stage. Sending you lots of :dust: xx


----------



## mjt11907

thank u im tryig very much... i have my first doc app on thursday... hope everything goes well!


----------



## Widger

Peach Blossom said:


> Had another follicle scan today. I have one follicle on the right ovary that is measuring 13mm. Next scan is on Weds. I really hope that this cycle is the cycle... I don't think I have the strength to keep going on like this... My sister told me that she and her partner were going to start trying for a baby. I'm happy for them, I just think that if things don't work for my this cycle and she does get pregnant straight away I'll be a bit of a mess... :cyr:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 
I know how hard it can be Peach Blossom. After my mmc in January, it took me until September to get that :bfp: and I'd given up all hope. In fact after a BFN at 14dpo I went out and bought First Response ovulation kit (the monthly one) as had been using the clearblue digis, EPO, Pregnacare.... can't remember what else but I went to town believe me, only to get a faint bfp 2 days later!

It is so hard to remain positive at times but you just have to keep going. It WILL happen for you. I was so down, crying all the time when AF turned up and the only thought that kept me going was hopefully it will mean that if it is going to take a while then it will actually be a sticky one for a change.... - I'm still hoping this is the case daily by the way :)

:dust: xxxxxx


----------



## Chilli

Hi all, how are you doing?
I'm now fully recovered from my big night out in London (we yokels don't get out that way much) Thanks again Peaches the concert was great and if it happens again next year I highly recommend it to you all!!!! 

I feel for you with your sister situation, it makes you scream "why me" sometimes, but I'm sure your turn will come - you and OH seem so lovely and deserving

mjt - nice to meet you

widger - great to hear you're still going strong.

I started a new weight loss programme lat night, so I'm still hoping to add to the 6lbs I lost over summer before we start TTC again. I just feel sure it will help not be carrying around excess and know I'm fitter. Xmas is the target time so wish me luck...


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hey all, 

Can I join u please, I guess I should intrduace myself.

I have been TTC since coming off the depo provera injection late 2007, my cycles returned in January this year, however blood work showed that I still wasn't ovulating properly in May so NTNP over the summer and got a very surprise bean in August. I had a mmc (or delayed) last week at 11+6 requiring a D&C. 

We have talked about continuing to try as DH is very keen, and I guess in the last 24 hrs or so things have become a bit clearer for me too as the bleeding is settling and I'm getting used to the idea of not being pregnant anymore, and we are going to just see how it goes for a few months, but feel a bit in limbo I guess as I used my journals quite heavily, but am now not sure where to put one now

I haven't read all the posts (there are just too many) but gather that someone elses sister is pregnant. My sister announced too my that she is pregnant and due 5 weeks behind where I was a few weeks ago. I am the only one that knows at the minute, and her pregnancy was completely unplanned... feels like a big kick in the teeth right now and am really not sure how I feel about it...

So that is a little about me xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Can I join u please, I guess I should intrduace myself.
> 
> I have been TTC since coming off the depo provera injection late 2007, my cycles returned in January this year, however blood work showed that I still wasn't ovulating properly in May so NTNP over the summer and got a very surprise bean in August. I had a mmc (or delayed) last week at 11+6 requiring a D&C.
> 
> We have talked about continuing to try as DH is very keen, and I guess in the last 24 hrs or so things have become a bit clearer for me too as the bleeding is settling and I'm getting used to the idea of not being pregnant anymore, and we are going to just see how it goes for a few months, but feel a bit in limbo I guess as I used my journals quite heavily, but am now not sure where to put one now
> 
> I haven't read all the posts (there are just too many) but gather that someone elses sister is pregnant. My sister announced too my that she is pregnant and due 5 weeks behind where I was a few weeks ago. I am the only one that knows at the minute, and her pregnancy was completely unplanned... feels like a big kick in the teeth right now and am really not sure how I feel about it...
> 
> So that is a little about me xx

Hey hon, so sorry for your loss. All the ladies here have been through the trauma of losing a baby, some of us more than once. This is great haven to come and vent, complain and gain inspiration. There are ladies here who aren't ttc again yet, who are, and who have succeeded in getting pregnant again. Its a very supportive positive group you have joined. 

My sister told me she was going to start ttc with her partner. She already has a 7 yo son. I think that she is pg already, but can't find the words to tell me. She knows the pain of mc having lost a baby herself and she knows how hard I have struggled this year. I know that it will be so so hard for her to tell me that she is pg, but at the same time I can't help feeling devastated by the thought. 

You need to give your body and mind to settle afte the mc. There is no physical reason not to start ttc again straight away though (despite what some DRs say). It needs to be dictated by how you feel though. You need to forgive your body for what it has done. 

I hope that you can find some solace and hope with us angel ladies here. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## bklove

Hey mum2bewaiting, I hope your wait isn't to long and your journey is a good one despite the present circumstances. We are all certainly here for you, whatever the thoughts or feelings, you are in good company:hugs:

Dawny hope you are feeling better??

Peach- go follicles go! :) Do you find the follicle scans helpful? I went for an accupuncture session yesterday, I have mixed feelings about it but its one more things that might help my body out. My husband thinks i'm crazy though,lol. The lady told me I was to cold and my circulation is poor, which is true, so we are going to work on that through accupuncture and herbs. Its a bit expensive though so not sure how long we'll really be going, hopefully a baby will stop that process asap:)

:hug: to you all!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Thank you for the welcome, I have restarted my TTC journal, which I guess has helped me feel that I belong somewhere again...

Has anyone ever tried reflexology? I may ask for a session for my birthday and see what that is like...


----------



## toby2

i had two sessions after my 2nd mc,had to cancel my 3rd due to bfp-also had it to start labour with myson,seems to wrk for me and evenif its by chance its a nice way to spend an hour
xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have reflexology/creative healing massage and sacro cranial treatment every week and I have to say that I feel better for it!

BK, I know how you feel about the cost of acupunture and the herbs... I did it for a while last year. I really enjoyed the acupuncture, but ultiately I didn't find it helped that much... not much has really so far!!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I guess it is mainly in the mind power...


----------



## loobi

hello there, cani join you here too please...???

I found out i was pregnant , ( total suprise) on april 5th this year.... a few weekslater, our daughter, who lives in austrlia, announced that she and her b/f are execting in feb, 
all was , as i thought going well, tili went for a check up @ 17 weeks, to find my baby had died, i had to have meds to bring on labour to deliver him, they gaveme the meds and sent m ehome told me to go back for further meds to actually make me pass everything in 48 hours, well i never made 48 hours, i started bleeding and dh delivered baby at home, had to be rushed in for d and c, as placenta was stuck and i was blacking out, the never gave me any reasons, ( this happened on july 5th) just one of those things they said... and towait 3 months before trying again.... 

as all of you ladies know, it is a soul destroying experience, and i feel , even now, that a part of me is missing.... I am very lucky i have had 6 healthy children and i love and cherish them all so much, but this little baby was such a suprise, and i felt likei had been given a precious gift..... only to have it taken from me..

i found out on oct 7th that i was pregnant , only to have an early miscarriage on the 17th..

i am actually still bleeding obviously, but we have decided we will try again.... when things settle again.... 

if you dont mind me being in herw with you , its so helpful to be able to talk with people who understand how i feel......

i havent read back over all th eposts, there are sooo many...
hopefully i can stay here and we can get some :bfp: going on...

laura


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: Loobi. So sorry for your losses. I hope that you get your sticky :bfp: soon. :hugs: xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hey loobi, I miscarried last week at 12 weeks and joined the group today


----------



## dawny690

:hi: welcome newbies so sorry for both your losses :hugs: xxxx


----------



## loobi

mum2bwaiting, you poor pet, i know how you are feeling.... 

are you ttc now? or will you wait??? 

hey when you are ready , maybe we can do that buddy thing??? 

not sure whats going to happen for us, but we are going to try again, but i am going to try to not obsess like i did in sept /oct..... didnt get me anywhere .... still cant believe i have gone from being so happy to be pregnant again last week, to this devastating pain inside me once more..... 

still, i must try to not let myself get too down, ( not easy) 

sending you so much love
laura


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I certainly haven't been through as much as u Laura, but buddies would be good

I have put this in my journal but I had a dreadful dream last night n that DH left me, I have woken feeling so insecure and inadequate

The bleeding has stopped after 6 days which is good and the hcg levels seem to be dropping fast which is good, only a feint line on a random 50mu test i had left

We are going to try again as soon as I feel up to it, there doesn't seem much point in waiting and I'm going by the advice of the consultant which was to wait 1 cycle, although I'm sure that is just for dating purposes, so a bit of inprotected practicing this month. I have had so many different bits of advice on how long to wait that it has pissed me of so am taking the advice I trust more and suits me better (the gynae/fertility consultant + the shortest)


----------



## loobi

ah sweetheart... wish i could give you a big hug, cos i really do understand.... the pain doesnt go away, but it does become easier to live with.... 

you're right, to do what you feel is best for you and dh.... 

i have put myself down as on cd4 now,as it is 4 days since the full force bleeding started.... 
my gp was a total arse and wouldnt even confirm i was pg, ( even though i took with me the 7 hpt's i did that were allpositive) because the hcg tests he uses didnt come up as pregnant, but i know i was..... so this miscarriage will not be a confrimed pregnancy on my file which is pretty annoying...
so i am not sure how my cycle willbe, it is usually 33 days, but i am not sure now if it will be a bit up the creek.... i canusually tellwhen i am going to ovulate, but do have some opk's left fromlast month, but i am not buying any more, or hpts either... will see how we go freefalling this month ....

right i am off to do my mountain of ironing....oh the joys...... 

lots oflove petal, 

laura


----------



## bklove

Welcome Loobi, sorry to meet under these circumstances. I do admire your determination to keep trying and hope you get that bfp soon. :hugs:

Mum2bewaiting- I have tried reflexology but just once for relaxation purposes and I did enjoy it. I'm going to give accupuncture a wirl, for as long as I can afford it. Its just one more thing to try in the waiting game.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I can claim back for some of the reflexology charges on out health plan, not sure about acupuncture though, which is why I guess I was considering reflexology first... chance to relax would be a good start lol


----------



## loobi

thats great that you can et some kinda treatments on your health plan, you should defo go and get some if they will help you relax love, wow.. i could have done with some help in the relaxation dept....

dh has just said to me this afternoon, that he thinks my body isnt ready for another baby after the trauma of the summer... 

but i really want to try...... hope he will go along with me ...

had a busy day here today, its good for me when i am busy..keeps my mind occupied...
i have ust this last week finished a stitching that i was doing in memory of our little lost Jarrod..... 
https://www.tiag.com/designs/LL-47.html

this is the link to the picture of it, its not actually my stitching in that pic, but thats the design, i thought it was so apt for haing lost our little baby, that the child is in the arms of a guardian angel watching over him....
alot of love and tears have gone into it.....

sorry, i dont mean to get everyone down....

hope evryone is ok....


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

That is stunning Loobi..

and that is what this thread is for to x

Maybe DH is just worried for ur, just from watching DH and my parenents they have found it soo hard watching me go through it once I can only imagine what u have both been through, have u had a chat about what u both want/need at the minute?


----------



## toby2

what a beautiful picture
xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

That is a beautiful picture loobi!

Well I had a 3rd follicle scan today and the one on my right ovary is now measuring 16mm. I have to go back tomorrow so they can check that it has grown another mm. They may also give me an injection to make sure I Ov! Keep your fingers crossed for me this cycle girls! :)

My blog has had quite a few hits already! If anyone comes across any articles that may be of interest to post on it then let me know! www.babyloss.wordpress.com.

:hugs: to everyone. xx


----------



## loobi

hello... how are ya today??? 
no tmuch going on here, i couldnt sleep well again last night, ( i dont sleep well since i Lost Jarrod in the summer) so was up early, got the cleaning and laundry done , so now i am going to go up and sort thru my stitchin stuff and organise myself to make some xmas cards for friends and family...
it keeps my mind busy...... 

keeping everything crossed for you this cycle peach blossom..... ( well not everything) 

i really hope you get your dream....

how are you feeling today mum2bewaiting???? i am thinking of you

laura


----------



## mjt11907

Hey ladies I'm sorry to u all for the sad feelings I to have them they got a lil easier but still hurts... I have my first drs app today and I'm praying everything goes well... I hope he tells me the baby is ok and everything is looking fine... I took another hpt yesterday becus I'm so nervous to loose thi baby to nd it came up just as dark if not darker then the orignal ones I took last week... I pray that's a good sign... Hope u all have a good day.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

am ok thanks loobi, we dtd this morning as bleeding had completely stopped by yesterday... I bust into tears straight after though, I think DH thought that he had hurt me, he hadn't it was just so emotional after the last week, I still feel kinda broken though... which I was hoping would be resolved once we knew eveything still worked properly iykwim

bless DH though, he got quite chipper at the thought that something could be happening afterwards, he was a bit gutted when I explained that anything was unlikely to happen atm as I still had pregnancy hormones yesterday and I wasn't expecting to pop an egg for at least a few weeks.

We were up at the cemetry this morning, as my MIL passed on 7 years ago today, which I found quite traumatic and then walked the dog somewhere that we thought I would be safe... I wasn't...

I have also recieved he scan pics from last week which was nice, and spoke to one of the nursing staff on the ward about misinformation we were given, but we were told that there was nothing identified as fetal parts on histology, so at least I won't be post watching for the next few weeks...


----------



## Tink1o5

:hi: ladies. I decided to drop by and see how all you angel ladies are doing. Hope all is well this side of the ropes.

I also wanted to let you know how i am. I had a level 3 scan yesterday at 18 weeks to check for ANY abnormalities or heart problems or anything. And all was wonderful. The ultrasound tech said baby was an Over Achiever because there so Tall. :)

Also i wanted to let you all know its a .... *BOY*


----------



## dawny690

Awwww :cloud9: congrats on your little man tink :yipee: xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay Tink! Congrats on joining team blue!! So glad the scan went well.

Has anyone seen the story about the woman who was sectioned and held against her will in a psychiatric unit after suffering a miscarriage? I've written about it on my blog: www.babyloss.wordpress.com. Unbelievable!!

How you doing Dawny? :hugs: xx


----------



## dawny690

Im ok thanks peach how are you? xxxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Mad isn't it, I'm putting a formal complaint in about the services and care we got, it was appalling, completely inconsistent and inappropriate in A&E, and continued o be shocking he rest of the way through. I can't believe that when mc are so common there is a complete lack of support, although from reading the early pregnancy unit guidlines ours hits the targets... it makes u wonder what they look at

sorry, rant over x


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies, guess who came by today? The :witch: :dohh: It actually felt crazy this morning and all week...was actually beginning to think I may be preggers, but going to the gym helped the process a bit and definitly clarified whats up. I am taking it easy today and its a great day to do so. But this cycle I need everyone to focus on the left side so this can be the baby making cycle! 

Loobi- Are you waiting 1 cycle before ttc? I think just let the hubby know the dr's say thats fine, and really you are good to go now if you are up to it. If he's not comfortable now, maybe make waiting 1 cycle more appealing so he'll feel more comfortable. Otherwise who cares what he feels just get him to do his job! lol;)...just kidding.

Peach- How are the follicle scans helpful? and how do things like size factor in? Can you tell me more about it, again (in case this is the 2nd time I asked);)

mjt11907- Sending lots of positive vibes your way, things will be great :thumbup: keep us posted. 

mum2bewaiting- I know this sucks, but take your time. I think it is rough and weird getting back into things after a mc or similar loss which is normal. If its to crazy take it easy and spend a bit more time letting those emotions out so it doesn't come out as bad when you are knocking boots :hugs: were you able to tell the hubby what was going on? Opening up to my oh helped alot...even though at times he was still special and just didn't get it, and thats where sharing on here filled in the gap. 

Tink105 Many Congrats to you. :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

dawny690 said:


> Im ok thanks peach how are you? xxxx

I'm ok thanks hon. Bit crazy at the moment due to the Clomid. Feeling almost as bad as I was as a teenager with my irritability and paranoia!! Poor DH doesn't know what's hit him! :rofl: He's being very good about it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

bklove said:


> Hey ladies, guess who came by today? The :witch: :dohh: It actually felt crazy this morning and all week...was actually beginning to think I may be preggers, but going to the gym helped the process a bit and definitly clarified whats up. I am taking it easy today and its a great day to do so. But this cycle I need everyone to focus on the left side so this can be the baby making cycle!
> 
> 
> Peach- How are the follicle scans helpful? and how do things like size factor in? Can you tell me more about it, again (in case this is the 2nd time I asked);)

Hey lovely, 

Sorry :witch: got you. :hugs: 

My follicle was measuring 17mm today. It means that I will probably ov in the next few days. The lead follicle starts growing at 1mm a day once its established as the lead follicle (about CD8). The scans make sure that its growing like it should be and is the size it should be. They also measure the thickness of the endometrium to make sure that is growing nicely. All is looking good at the moment so I just have to hope we catch that egg!! I have a progesterone test in 10 days and then I should do an hpt 7 days after that... yeah like I'll wait that long!! :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Ty bklove

DH has been great, this might sound really odd, but there is no one that I would have rather have gone through this with (iykwim) 

He has got really housebound with me over the past few days, as I'm really not fussed for going anywhere atm, he has only left me to walk the dog for an hour, letting me rant and cry when I need too, I feel more guilty that he has been my crutch and he doesn't seem to have talked much, but then that if often how DH copes, I am just trying to make sure that I am considerate in my good moments...

I think he is just glad that I have found so much comfort and support on here and through our friends too


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Scan sounds good Peach, keeping everything crossed x


----------



## mjt11907

well ladies i went to the doctor.. and he did the basics (no ultrasound) but he said so far everything looks good.. and he didnt see ne signs of spotting or bleeding... i have my first ultrasound next friday in the morning.. and he gave me a thing to go get bloods done to help try and ease my nervousness and my due date is june 20th 2010!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! Glad everything went well mjt. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Has anyone see the articles about pollution being linked to miscarriage?


----------



## loobi

morning girls.... 
mum2bwaiting.... i am so pleased you have had lots of love and support.... my dh was also very good...as i said b4 he delivered the little baby and it really did hit him that it was a real baby we had lost.... a few times i feel i did shut him out, and i realised after i saw him type to our daughter, that it was his son too..... he was great though thru the whole thing, he is my hero, and i didnt think we could ever be closer , but we are !!!!

not really sure yet if we will wait a cycle.... thebleeding has only just stopped, and i have little pains down in my uterus and ovaries by the feel of it, so i will wait to see how i feel down there ina few days time, sure, i am expecting this cycle to be a bit out of whack anyway.... so we shall see...

i amsorry,i havent gottento know everyones names yet..... but i will soon.....

kids are off out to school ina few, they are having thier annual witches walk today, then they finish school for a week off..YAY lots of lay ins in the mornins.... mind you a lay in for us is not very late, but just nice to even not have to get up to get out for school.... no rushing around...

be backlater... i hope everyone is well today

m2bw ( thats mum2bewaiting, hope you dontmind me shortening it)... hope you are doing ok, just take each day as it comes, thats what i did, there really is no other way to deal with what has happened to you.... its a soul destroying time for you and dh...and i amso sorry you are going thru it...... 

lotsa love
laura

haha at


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

most people call me mum2b, I was obviously strugging with a user name ;)

am glad, in a wierd wayu have some aches and pains as they have started here too. I also seem to have started bleeding today again, and got a very randon lump down below :blush:

well, we are making the christmas cake today, need to go shopping and mum and dad are coming up again for a few days...


----------



## Rebaby

Glad everything is going well mjt, good luck for your scan :hugs:

And i am over the moon for you tink, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

wow! Rebaby, check out your bump!! You getting excited about meeting your LO?!! xx


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks peach :hugs: yep i am incredibly excited, but i swing from being "I want you here now so i can finally meet you!" to being "Hang on in there baby- we're not quite ready yet!" lol.


----------



## toby2

hey ladies-how is everyone?
xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Toby. Have you had a lovely weekend? I've been emptying my living room of everything. The buliders start tomorrow on our extension! We're extending out so that we can put a 2nd bedroom in to our flat. Very exciting! Although we have to live in our kitchen and bedroom for the next 6 weeks and are without cable TV... so only have 5 channels.... ARRRGGGHHH!!!!


----------



## bklove

Hey toby2 i'm ok, still have some weird spotting going on. I tested on saturday to see whats up but it was a bfn, booooo:) Still back and forth about if I want to go for accupuncture today, not sure about the cost and if its worth to give it a go atleast one cycle. 

mjt11907- A gemini baby! and it might just come on my bday the 18th! So now i'm extra excited for you.

Rebaby- oh baby! that bump is something else, but looking good;)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey angel ladies! Where are you all?!

I'm in the TWW... time is going sooooo slowly! Its my 3rd wedding anniversary today yay! Think that's it for news from me. 

Hope you're all well. xxx :hugs:


----------



## Kota

happy anniversery Peach!! hope you and your OH have a lovely day! are you doing anything to celebrate??

All's well here, had a growth scan Monday night and Oompa is a little fatty with a big head! :haha: Have another scan booked for 32wks just to keep an eye on him but everyone seems happy with how he's doing so not worried.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Kota, Glad you've got a big fighter there!  

OH and I are going to the Buddha Bar for dinner tonight to celebrate. What a year this has been!


----------



## Rebaby

Happy anniversary peach!

Glad the scan went well kota :thumbup:


----------



## toby2

Happy anniversery peach(((((((())))))))
thats good news kota, i have one on monday
bk hope spotting is sortedxx
hi rebaby
x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well spotting has more or less done, so guess I'm now back TTCing... but really not feeling good about that right now......


----------



## mjt11907

Heyy thanks the 18th is my nephews bday to lol .... Neways this has been a hectic week I went and got blood work monday and the second set yesterday the results from monday say my hcg level is 8000 but that my progestrone level is low he didn't tell me the number so he called in a perscriPtion for me so now I'm taken 200mg of proges a day startin last night I will find out today the results of yesterdays blood work and then I have my first ultrasound tommrow I am praying everything is ok. I am really nervous bout this


----------



## Peach Blossom

How did the scan go mjt? Hope it was ok. :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I wanted to cheer you all up on the cold dark Friday... whilst perusig a catalogue sent to me called Gifts for Girls I came across this: https://www.presentsformen.co.uk/brand/2/product-PFM-Chilli-Willy-Grow-Kit-8323/ childish I know, but it made me smile!! :D


----------



## Chilli

Ha ha Peaches - lots of xmas pressies sorted now - will be a fab 40th for whacky friend!

Hey everyone I'm at home.... and on the internet.... and I'm even wireless- I thought I'd never see this day!

Lots of catching up to do!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! :happydance: You're back! Happy catching up! xx


----------



## Chilli

happy Anniversary Hon


----------



## mjt11907

hey ladies i had my first ultrasound today... they think im onli 6 weeks instead of 6 wks 5 days but we saw the wee lil baby and the heartbeat 122bpm.... doc wants me to schedule another one for 10-14 dyas from now... so ill be going back in like 2 weeks... we r hopeing this lil one stays growing and is a strong fighter... and we hope the progestrone pills help it along...


----------



## dawny690

mjt11907 said:


> hey ladies i had my first ultrasound today... they think im onli 6 weeks instead of 6 wks 5 days but we saw the wee lil baby and the heartbeat 122bpm.... doc wants me to schedule another one for 10-14 dyas from now... so ill be going back in like 2 weeks... we r hopeing this lil one stays growing and is a strong fighter... and we hope the progestrone pills help it along...

:happydance: :cloud9: :thumbup: :flower: :baby: :yipee: :wohoo: so glad it went well hun xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

So glad it went well mjt! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kota

fantastic news MJT! sounds like its progressing really well.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well, resubscribed to fertility friend and on CM watch...
It still feels so wrong to be at this point though...


----------



## toby2

(((((((((((m2b)))))))))))


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I just wish I knew what to expect I guess, I caught on comfortably NTNP but being very aware of where my cycles were for the first time in years... I had never had regular cycles before the depo injection and am dreading them returning with little or no predictabilty...

Have a few days away next week, so hopefully will return slightly less obsessive and heaps more comfortable with the idea (I can hope anyway lol)


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: mum2be :hugs: xx


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies, its another week and its freakin November! Time flies, even when you aren't always having fun I'm still working on that bfp, putting in some overtime with the hubby as we are in the fertile zone! :) 

Peach- I'm late, but happy anniversary! What did you guys do? And I love the chilliwillies, lol. 

Mjt11907- Go baby go! i'm so excited for you guys and I'm praying this is a healthy pregancy for you. :hug: :dust: :dust:

mum2bewaiting- it is frustrating trying to figure this baby thing out. But I think once you are not (that) obssessive;) and keeping up with your cycles as much as you can good things will come :hugs:


----------



## Widger

BKLove - Love it :rofl:......."putting in some overtime with hubby" Good luck for this cycle
Peach - You must be near testing time? Hope this is your month :hugs:
Mum2be - :hugs: Making the decision to TTC again is so hard. I hope it won't take that long for you 
Mjt11907 - Glad there is a heartbeat and all seems to be going well :dust:
Chilli - Glad you are back online more.
Hope everyone else is well.

I have finally stopped spotting brown stuff... that is all I can call it anyway as never actually knew what the hell it was. Actually stopped just before last scan at 9 weeks. I've got my 12 week scan booked for next Tuesday and counting down the days as although I hate having scans, at least I will finally know one way or the other. 

I just know I will feel so much more positive if I only get to that elusive 12 week mark with a baby bouncing around at the scan (touch wood). The good news is I have gained a cleavage that I never thought I could have. Started as a 30C and bursting out of my bras already :haha: I'm not complaining about that.


----------



## Rebaby

Hugs for mum2be :hugs:

So glad to hear the spotting has finally stopped widger- great news :thumbup: I hope your scan goes well next week.

Have fun with all the babydancing bklove ;) Hehe.

Just thought i'd drop by to let you all know we have a team angels graduate baby!!!!!! :happydance: Babybuffy84 has had a little girl! She wasn't due until the beginning of december but according to the thread posted in third tri her little one was a whopping 7lb 12oz! So congratulations to her :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! That is a very large prem baby! Great news for BabyBuffy though!

I'm 10 dpo. Had progesterone tests this morning and they phoned at 3pm to tell me that the levels were fine. No spotting yet which I normally have from 8dpo so very please for that. Trying desperately not to test until Friday, but they're calling me to them.... maybe I'll test tomorrow... I'm an addict, what can I say?!

BK Go girl! Catch that :spermy:

Widger, glad the spotting has stopped and hope the scan goes well next week. 

Hope you're all doing well. :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Kota

Loving the temp hike on your chart as well Peach!! will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Kota! tick tock tick tock... come on Friday!! How are you my lovely? Are you and the bump well? :hugs: xx


----------



## mumanddad

hello can i join i lost logan on 28-1-08 at 43 wks+ 2 days


----------



## Chilli

Peaches - cn you really resist til fri - you're a better woman than me!!!!

Widger - thanks hun. I completely understand how you're feeling and will be hoping and praying that all is well at your scan - big boobs is a eally good sign, lots of hormones racing round

mumanddad - sorry to hear of your loss - that must have been really tough. I'm glad you've found the courage to try again and you are very welcome here

Hugs to all the rest of you. I'm finding myself increasingly wanting to TTC again so I guess the fear is ebbing at last. Still on a Dec deadline with attempts to up fitness and loose weight in place (but not always working - hey it was chocolate fudge, what could?) It's jsut gotta be ok next time or I might not remain sane any longer!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Peaches - cn you really resist til fri - you're a better woman than me!!!!
> 
> Widger - thanks hun. I completely understand how you're feeling and will be hoping and praying that all is well at your scan - big boobs is a eally good sign, lots of hormones racing round
> 
> mumanddad - sorry to hear of your loss - that must have been really tough. I'm glad you've found the courage to try again and you are very welcome here
> 
> Hugs to all the rest of you. I'm finding myself increasingly wanting to TTC again so I guess the fear is ebbing at last. Still on a Dec deadline with attempts to up fitness and loose weight in place (but not always working - hey it was chocolate fudge, what could?) It's jsut gotta be ok next time or I might not remain sane any longer!!!!


Tested today.... :bfn: :( Not losing hope though as I'm only 11dpo! :hugs: to you!


----------



## Tink1o5

hey ladies came to check in. Glad to see so many BFP's around. :D early xmas presents :)

Well i'v finally hit 20 weeks. :) still feels like i have forever to go though...


----------



## Widger

Mumanddad - So sorry for your loss :hugs:

Peach - I got my bfp at 16dpo. In fact, I gave up at 14 dpo as thought that was it. I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxxx :dust:


----------



## Kota

mumanddad said:


> hello can i join i lost logan on 28-1-08 at 43 wks+ 2 days

welcome to Team Angels and I'm so so sorry for your loss. 
The girls here will always try and offer all the support they can for you, 
I see you're new to BnB as well, You may if you feel up to it like to have a look in the neo-natal/stillbirth section as well, lots of the angel mummies in there will also be able to understand what you're going through losing a baby at full term. 
Again, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Peach - 11 dpo.. pahhhh to that.. I got a BFN at 13dpo and didn't get my bfp until 16dpo! You're still in with a great chance!! 
All's well here, Oompa is growing big and strong and keeping me on my toes, got a 3d scan this weekend which I'm really looking forward to, and then on sunda hit the 30wk milestone. 

Tinks - Congrats on reaching 20wks !! I promise it really does start to fly by now.. you'll be knocking on the door of 3rd tri before you know it.


----------



## Widger

Oohhhh good sign Peach.... both Kota and myself got ours at 16dpo. Maybe it is something that happens in Team Angels?? :) xx

Tink105 - You must feel great being at 20 weeks, my friend said that after this point it all went in very quickly for her xx


----------



## RobenR

Tink - congrats on reaching 20 weeks! That's wonderful!

Kota - looks like you and Oompa are doing well also. 

Peach - don't you dare give up! Fingers crossed for you.

Welcome mumanddad, sorry it is under these circumstances but you won't find a better group of supportive women anywhere else. They've been a blessing for me.


----------



## Tink1o5

Definatly dont give up peach. I also didnt get my :bfp: till 16dpo . Hope this is it for you :Hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks girls. I'm feeling very positive. Haven't had any spotting yet and normally I have started spotting by this point, so something is going right!! Boobs a bit sore tonight too!! Going to try and not test til Friday, but as you all know I'm a poas-aholic!! :rofl:

Tink congrats on reaching 20 weeks!!

Kota, coooool 3D scan!! I can't wait to have one of those!

Roben how you doing? :hugs: 

:hug: to everyone else. xxx


----------



## RobenR

Peach, I'm hanging in there. Quite literally counting down the days at this point. Can't wait until mat leave starts which isn't until a few days before my due date. Have discovered that bending over to put on shoes and lace up my boots now comes with sound effects but am so happy we've made it this far. 

I am hoping you get a nice, strong :bfp: on friday. No spotting is a good sign so far!!


----------



## Chilli

there are so many pg ladies on this thread these days! Time flies and you all seem to be so well along and I have to keep the hope that it'll be me again sometime in the future but you'll all be well into motherhood by then! Congrats to you all

Peaches - sore boobs is good sign and I think sticks can be a bit randomn! We'll keep hoping any praying!

I'm off work today as have some sort of chest/ear infection which means can't stop coughing long enough to talk to kids and when they talk back it hurts so I'll be around today if anyone wants to cheer me up


----------



## Chilli

tum te tum...there's nobody here:wacko:
ok i'll make myself a hot drink:coffee:


----------



## dawny690

Morning Chilli :hugs: and everyone else

:hi: mumanddad sorry for your loss hopefully we can support you through it xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: chilli! Sorry you're not well. :hugs: I'll be on Facebook later if you want to distract me! :) xx


----------



## Chilli

Yeah I'm no longer wallowing on my own. Morning girls!


----------



## Rebaby

I'm so sorry for your loss mumanddad :hugs: i can only begin to imagine what you must have been through. I hope you'll find the team angels ladies a real help and support :hugs:

We also didn't get our BFP until 15DPO peaches, although i managed to NOT test until then, so can't say whether it would have shown up sooner. I just couldn't bear the thought of seeing a BFN so held out for as long as poss, and tested on what i thought was 14DPO (but we learned later from the scan was actually 15DPO) I have everything crossed for you anyway! :thumbup:

Hope you're feeling better soon chilli, ear infections are absolutely rubbish :hugs: i have a blocked ear on one side at the minute and if you stand that side of me i am completely deaf. It happens every 6 months or so and i need them syringing to solve it, but this time it has only been 3 months since i last had it :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, the slideshow of messages that was shown at the end of the concert is up online. https://babyloss.wordpress.com/2009/11/05/peoples-messages-to-their-angels/


----------



## Chilli

How's everyone today?

I'm still coughing like crazy and am too scared to book a holiday next year in case I am either pg or have another MC - it sucks! Should I just book anyway?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Book!! When are you thinking of taking a holiday? And where?

:bfn: again this morning with fmu using a 10miu ic... :cry: also had a small amount of pink spotting on tp... Think I'm out... Just don't know what more I/we can do. Appt with FS next Thursday.


----------



## Kota

Sorry to hear that Peach, :hugs: hope you can still get in this month though, 



Also wanted to let you ladies know that Rebaby's waters broke about 1am this morning and she's currently in labour at the hospital, Looks like we'll have our second Team Angels Baby arriving very soon,


----------



## dawny690

I was just going to post the same news kota hun :lol: great minds think alike :hugs: xxxx


----------



## RobenR

It's great news! I'm so excited for Rebaby!


----------



## dawny690

You will be the next mummy roben after rebaby :D this is so exciting all these babies being born :yipee: xxxx


----------



## RobenR

I have faith you will be joining our ranks soon Dawny. I keep good thoughts for all of the Angel mums.


----------



## dawny690

I know my day will come when nature is ready :D xxxxx


----------



## Widger

Can't wait to hear about Rebaby. 

Chilli - Book that holiday!!! Where you thinking of going? Hope you feeling better now

Peaches - :hugs: Any news today?

I have my 12wk scan on Tuesday and already sick with worry. I don't know where my PMA has gone. I suppose I'm just so used to there being bad news that I'll receive more again on Tues. I've had mmc before when my boobs still hurt but do you think the fact mine are still growing this time is a good sign as don't think they did that last time? Sorry for my lack of PMA. So many people having mcs late on in 1st trimester at the moment and it only adds to my paranoia.


----------



## Tink1o5

OOOH Cant wait to see Rebaby's Baby. :) how exciting. :)


----------



## Chilli

Widger, I feel for you hun - but in my 2 MMCs all symptons including sore boobs, subsided so I would say this scans gonna be a good one!

Peaches - I'm sorry this month doesn't seem to be the one for you - I think it's fated that we'll have healthy pgs together soon.

Wow, am all nervous now for rebaby!

Regarding hols we were thinking about Morroco for DHs 40th as he doesn't need a visa to go, but honestly wih the new house and the worry of poss pg I think I've decidedon weekend in Edinburgh leaving DD with Mum - I know I'm a coward!

On a positive note have asked to become volunteer for MC Association - am hoping that can make a difference to fact I never got anyone to answer the phone!!! So will need to do some training, but hope to help others deal with this crap!

My Mum said something very healing yesterday. She told me that if the little soul decides the little body isn't well enough for it, it waits for a better chance but will still come along - I hope she's right - maybe I'll have twin boy & girl!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

How exciting about Rebaby!! Wow, 2 in the space of a week! 

Tested again... :bfn: and more red spotting... expecting :witch: any day now. :cry: Chilli perhaps you're right. Perhaps our angels are good friends and want to come to their earthly bodies at the same time. Just wish they'd do it soon!! 

Widger I have a feeling your scan will be all good! Growing boobs are always a good thing! Sending you lots of PMA... you can have mine as I don't need it for a little while! I know how scared you must be. Try to relax. :hugs: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## toby2

Chilli sorry you have been feeling poorly, hope you managed to get some rest and are feeling better now-cant believe we have only just had half term, am def ready for the xmas hols,just a shame they are so far away!!Dont worry about holiday plans,you just have to do what feels right in the moment without feeling like you are totally on hold-your weekend sounds just lovely. Must be hard for you watching people come and get their bfps whilst you are still waiting for yours- I really feel for you and peach because I kinda of feel I walked the same road as you, especially with your dd- I can relate to a lot of what you say and i know some of the feelings you describe oh so well, I think of you both alot and i really,really hope its your turn soon,for what its worth I think my bean kept comming back to me(((((((((((()))))))))))))0
Peach sorry to hear it ssounds like witch is on the way, feels stupid to try and advise you anything really because I know how anoying things people say can feel sometimes-like i said to chilli, i think of you often and hope its your turn soon, you havebeen so selfless in all the things you have done to raise awareness((((((((()))))))))))
widger- my goodness what a tough time for you,its so hard not to freak out but you are doing really well and its not long to wait now,like the other girls say its sounding positive so hang on in there
lots of love to all the angel ladies
xxxxx


----------



## Widger

You girls are amazing.... you have all had me in tears... :cry: in a good way obviously. I am so touched by your compassion especially as I know how hard it is for you ladies that have to keep on TTC. Toby2 - can't believe you are now 30 weeks! This thread is great for giving us all hope xx

I'm going to stay off until Tuesday now as I need to take a break from here as just reading too many sad stories in miscarriage section. I try to give support in there but at the same time it is making it difficult for me to remain positive myself. I really hope to come on here with good news.

:hugs: and :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## dawny690

The second baby has been born :yipee: :wohoo:

Rebaby has had a little boy :blue: 'VERY happy to announce the safe arrival of Tobias Holland born at 8.35pm today weighing 2.855kg. Everyone ok.' xxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi guys am back with loss number 5 AND 6 ! Yes got BFP two weeks ago lots of blood tests and scans later appears I have a normal uterine pregnancy and one in my ovary think its called a hectoropic pregnancy. Have had to take the methotrexate shot and am off TTC for 3 months which is a blessing in disguise. 

Have been under the wrong specialist for 3 months and have now been referred to the RMC clinic.

I am just gonna relax and enjoy three months without temps, sticks etc as think my brain needs it (and my relationship)


----------



## Chilli

Fluffy - I'm so sorry that's dreadful news. However I highly recommend giving yourself a break - I've been on one for a while and feel MUCH stronger and more able to look forward.

Yipee yeah re Tobias!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Toby - it's so nice to know that someone knows how I feel without having to explain. Roll on the xmas hols - at least the last 2 weeks are written off with glitter, glue and carols. Had a lovely congratulations from my Head the other day as have been working hard on getting the International Schools Award for my school (one of the goals I set myself to regain some self respect). Makes a nice change and feels good!

Peaches - grrrrrrr I know how frustrated you must feel! If anyone deserves BFP here it's you and the rules of the universe mean you will! Just not yet

Hey Dawny!


----------



## dawny690

:hi: Hi Chilli hun how are you? xxxx


----------



## Chilli

I'm ok. Decided it was too cold to do fireworks before indian with friends due to sore throat - now listening to them am regretting not going to display. How are you?


----------



## dawny690

:lol: i am good thanks we only have to open our curtains to see fireworks socan watch them in the warm lol looking forward to x factor am jelous of you eating indian xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats Rebaby! Im so happy 4 you. :hugs:

Question for Dawny.. Dont know if i missed something, but arnt you prego hun?

well at my next appointment (24 weeks) i am doing my Diabetes test and am nervous as heck. :( lol but on a positive not i have a 4D appointment scheduled for December 5th.


Lots of Love and Dust Angels


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> Congrats Rebaby! Im so happy 4 you. :hugs:
> 
> *Question for Dawny.. Dont know if i missed something, but arnt you prego hun?*
> 
> well at my next appointment (24 weeks) i am doing my Diabetes test and am nervous as heck. :( lol but on a positive not i have a 4D appointment scheduled for December 5th.
> 
> 
> Lots of Love and Dust Angels

I had whats called a Blighted Ovum hun :sad2: :cry: xxxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hey all

Welcome mumanddad, these guys are good

Well back from few days away, felt so nice to be away from home and EVERYTHING that I didn't want to leave mums after getting the dog... which never happens!

Trip went without a hitch, one major wobble in the middle of natwest.... few minor ones... how do u cope with TTC and feeling guilty about moving on... I think that I am so scared of forgetting Archie, as he was already our baby albeit early on in the grand scheme of things.... but am desperate to have something to focus on and aim for.... DH was informed of the routine for ensuring we have a good chance this month, which is quite hard going as I haven't a clue where my body is atm, but already DH is asking when am I going to test?!? theoretically I could from next week.... but am going to try and hold out til the end of the month... and then there is what test to use as FRER's didn't show up for ages.... my head is going round in circles already and have only been home a matter of hours...

Congrats on the team angels babies xx

And hugs to every one else xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mum2be, I buy 10 miu tests from Zoombaby.co.uk which are ultra sensitive. FRER ones are 25miu. The lower the number the more sensitive. GOod luck! :dust: Try to relax and enjoy it as stress doesn't help with cycle regularity!

:witch: got me. :cry: So bummed out... I don't know what more I can do or try... 

Had a family day today for OH's b-day. Babytastic at my MIL's. Really doesn't help when people say things like 'are you sure you want one?' No, I just felt like putting myself through hell for a couple of years for a baby that I really don't want! I mean WTF?!! How can that every be the right question to ask?!

Congrats Rebaby!! Look forward to seeing photos! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

^^ gutted she got u peach :(

Have looked on the website, looks good thanks :)

I think am just getting myself worked up cos I have cme back to carry on sorting stuff out, I am hoping that the advocates have started to put together my complaint letter, as at least once that is in I can start moving on properly I guess, I wasn't going to hassle her but think will phone tomorrow to put my mind at rest...

I keep getting cramps, which am not sure if are o pains, af pains or just left over from mc... I'll get there, I just want the first 6 weeks over with I think!

I wish people would think about how comments could be taken before they speak Peach :hugs:


----------



## bklove

The "others" can't understand like we do, so :hug: peach. I know you want one, and I know you've already been through hell so when its here even the bad days will be sweet:) So don't give up, we can't give up. 
Widger- Sending you lots of positive vibes. Hope you are taking it easy. 
mumandad- :hug: How have you been holding up
Tink105- Great news :hugs:
Fluffyblue- Words can't do justice in that situation. Sending you lots of :hug: and more :hug:. How are you doing? 

I'm cool, just hanging out and hanging on.


----------



## Tink1o5

so sorry AF caught you peach :hugs:

aww how devestating Dawny. :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## toby2

:hugs:peach sorry she got you, its such a crap feeling,especially when you feel like you really have done everything you can-the reason its not your month isnt because your not trying,its so difficult to get your head round though i know- i find it soooooooooo unbelieveable that some of us ladies send in troops of:spermy: with buckets of :dust: and nothing and yet others :sex: once and thats that- did you ever watch that great sperm race program?for some reason it made me feel a bit better about things because there are so many outside factors that can prevent it as well((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))))
widger-thinking of you
m2bw- i was scared of forgetting about my angels so i did a few little things that means they are always present-have a tree and a sculpture thing in my garden and made a mini scrap book, i also sent of for an angel of hope from the thread in m/c and loss, sometimes stuff like that helps,it did me but i know it dosnt for everyone but,even if you dont do anything you wont forget archie and having a brother or sister for him is just building your family((((((((((()))))))))))

:hi: dawny, tink and bk
lots of love to the other angel ladies
xx


----------



## Kota

:hugs: Peach. Sorry the nasty B:witch: got you, and for the insensitive comments as well.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks ladies. :hugs: 

Wow, Kota, that scan pic is amazing!! :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Well hello girls!! I have some good news.

After worrying myself ill, I had my 12 week scan today and everything was fab. The baby was sleeping to start with but after a good old poke around it started moving about and was actually looking right at us :) The nuchal measurement was 1.5mm and a very low risk of downs/heart defects etc so all good that end too.

I am so happy. I had the most awful day worrying about it all and I had honestly prepared myself for the worst again because to have any good news is not usually how it works for us. My husband was thrilled although pretty laid back as he 'knew it would all be perfect' :)

This really does feel like 4th time lucky now. I'm hopefully on track for my first baby.

Thanks so much for your support xxx

:hugs: to you all for your well wishes xx

PeachB - So sorry the nasty witch got you. I am never surprised anymore with the way people can be so insensitive. I've had every comment known to man shoved in my face and all you want to do is just shrivel up. But I got to the point where one person said to me, oh don't leave it too long will you? You should really get a move on. I just snapped and said "I've actually had 3 miscarriages over past year so I am trying to get a move on. Thanks for your concern." To say she was red faced was a complete understatement. I'm so glad I did it though as it stopped me from crying like a wreck. Suffice to say, it was never mentioned again! :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

does anyone else feel guilty at TTCing again, How long did u leave it between the mc and ttc? I am beginning to wonder whether I should have given myself a bit of time or whether ttc will actually help the grieving process I guess...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mum2be, I didn't feel guilty as I beleive that the angel I lost will come back to me. I believe that the earthly body my body was creating wasn't good enough for my angel and that she is waiting for the perfect time to come to me. This is my belief and I know other people believe in different things. I started ttc again straight away as I just wanted to be pregnant again so so badly. I felt emotionally and physicallly string enough though. If you think that you aren't up to it don't force yourself. You need to take as much time as you want to get your head together. Whatever you decide we will all be here for you to support you. 

:hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: Widger thats fantastic :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## toby2

fab news widger!xx
m2bw- i started ttc straight away as well, i think its only natural to want to build on your family and this in no way detracts from your feelings for your little angel, if you need to wait until the time is right then thats fine as well,everyone is different but dont feel guiltyxx


----------



## Chilli

Yeah Widger - long may your sore boobs continue!

Hi to everyone


----------



## Peach Blossom

So glad everything went well Widger. :happydance: You must be so relieved!

Day 2 of second round of Clomid today... I don't like the way I feel on this stuff :( Bit worried as I read an article today about a new study that's been done on miscarriage and the chances of a healthy pregnancy afterwards. Not happy reading... According to it I only have a 58% chance of carrying a healthy baby to term.... I posted it on my blog if anyone wants to read it. https://babyloss.wordpress.com/2009/11/10/second-opinion-pregnancy-harder-after-miscarriage-milford-ma-the-milford-daily-news/
Hope everyone is ok. Very quiet on here at the moment! :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Did anyone see the Kym Marsh documentary on prem babies last night? Very moving. xx


----------



## RobenR

Hi Angel Ladies,

Widger, great news so happy for you!

Peach - :hugs: I'm so sorry for what's going on with you.

For myself, just when DH and I think that things are going well with baby, the doctor throws another curveball at us. We have 29 days until our due date and we find out that there might yet be something wrong with baby, but the ultrasound technician wouldn't tell us what and kept saying "I can't comment on that." So now we have to wait and worry right up until next Wednesday.

There is a risk of a potential abruption so they're monitoring me closely. Maternity leave can't start soon enough (in another three weeks).

How is everyone else making out?


----------



## Kota

Widger thats fantastic news! good to hear and hope that you can relax a little now and start to really enjoy your pregnancy. :hugs:

Peach - thanks! the scan was great, going back next week though as the sonographer wasn't happy with the views she could get due to Oompa's position, doesn't bother me! more scan time and more pics!! Theres a few more in my journal if you want to go have a look. 
I also watched the Kym Marsh program, one of the ladies on it, - Emma was a fellow Jan Garnet who's little boy Max was the one born at 26wks and didn't make it. :cry: The whole show was just amazing though, very very moving, 
Hope you feel better on the clomid soon, I have read from lots of the lttc ladies that it has some nasty side effects, but fingers crossed you won't be on it long as you'll have your BFP! 

Mum2b - we also started TTC'ing straight away, however the cycle after my mc I was all over the place and didn't ovualte until about CD36ish, and then I believe I had a chemical. however it was the following cycle that I fell pregnant with Oompa, Do whatever feels right for you both physically, emotionally and mentally. :hugs:

RobenR - Have they not given you any idea what may possibly be wrong? how have all your other scans been? what was this one for? I hope everything is okay and that wed comes quickly for you and your OH. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

RobenR said:


> Hi Angel Ladies,
> 
> Widger, great news so happy for you!
> 
> Peach - :hugs: I'm so sorry for what's going on with you.
> 
> For myself, just when DH and I think that things are going well with baby, the doctor throws another curveball at us. We have 29 days until our due date and we find out that there might yet be something wrong with baby, but the ultrasound technician wouldn't tell us what and kept saying "I can't comment on that." So now we have to wait and worry right up until next Wednesday.
> 
> There is a risk of a potential abruption so they're monitoring me closely. Maternity leave can't start soon enough (in another three weeks).
> 
> How is everyone else making out?

:hugs: Roben. Sorry that they've made you worry all of a sudden. I hope everything is ok. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kota said:


> Widger thats fantastic news! good to hear and hope that you can relax a little now and start to really enjoy your pregnancy. :hugs:
> 
> Peach - thanks! the scan was great, going back next week though as the sonographer wasn't happy with the views she could get due to Oompa's position, doesn't bother me! more scan time and more pics!! Theres a few more in my journal if you want to go have a look.
> I also watched the Kym Marsh program, one of the ladies on it, - Emma was a fellow Jan Garnet who's little boy Max was the one born at 26wks and didn't make it. :cry: The whole show was just amazing though, very very moving,
> Hope you feel better on the clomid soon, I have read from lots of the lttc ladies that it has some nasty side effects, but fingers crossed you won't be on it long as you'll have your BFP!
> 
> Mum2b - we also started TTC'ing straight away, however the cycle after my mc I was all over the place and didn't ovualte until about CD36ish, and then I believe I had a chemical. however it was the following cycle that I fell pregnant with Oompa, Do whatever feels right for you both physically, emotionally and mentally. :hugs:
> 
> RobenR - Have they not given you any idea what may possibly be wrong? how have all your other scans been? what was this one for? I hope everything is okay and that wed comes quickly for you and your OH. :hugs:

Yay for more scans! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have an appointment with FS tomorrow... Not entirely sure what more I can ask him or what more he can do, but we'll see. Hope all you ladies are well. :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: RobenR hope everything is ok hun xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: peach hun make a list of questions like what he suggests next ect xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks hon. Will do. :hugs: How you doing hun? x


----------



## dawny690

Im ok hun getting a bit p'ed off with the :witch: loads of signs she is on the way have been taking my Agnus Castus to help bring her on and she still isnt here :hissy: xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Not sure Agnus Castus will bring her on hon... I thought it was like a natural version of Clomid which increases your estrogen and should be taken at the beginning of a cycle before OV... I may be wrong, but it could be contributing to the no show of the :witch: Hope she comes soon for you hon. Are you ttc this cycle? :hugs: xx


----------



## dawny690

Peach Blossom said:


> Not sure Agnus Castus will bring her on hon... I thought it was like a natural version of Clomid which increases your estrogen and should be taken at the beginning of a cycle before OV... I may be wrong, but it could be contributing to the no show of the :witch: Hope she comes soon for you hon. Are you ttc this cycle? :hugs: xx

I took it last time to help keep af regular hun so worth a try yes we are going to try again as soon as witch goes xxx


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies, this cycle is coming to an end and waiting to see whats up. I'm hosting a wine tasting this saturday to, so might test on saturday before hand to know if I should be lushing it up or not. 

widger- great to hear the scan went great. I'm so happy for you and I hope you feel more relaxed now and can enjoy your pregnancy.

mum2be- I didn't feel guilty trying again because I sure did want that baby so that wasn't an issue for me. Are you feeling loads of guilt?

Peach- I remember reading on the LTTC taking clomid at night helped someone with the funky effects, not sure if that will work for you? and I checked out that link and its 58% for multiple m/c now factor in one tube! uggh! But that means it'll be even more special once that bad boy gets here! 

Dawny- come on witch! Are you back to ttc once it leaves?


----------



## dawny690

Yes I am bklove hun cant wait she still isnt here :hissy:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here's keeping our fingers crossed BK! :dust: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Bklove, sometimes I do and then I don't, AF arrived this morning, and wierdly I feel a bit better, I guess it is being another hurdle passed

Good lck with the FS specialist, 
Sorry I can't remember anything else, need to walk the dog and will catch up properly later xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Ladies hope your all ok?, so much to catch up on as been taking a break from bnb. Will do my best to get up to speed with everyone!

:witch: got me Saturday was a bit gutted as hoping the 'not trying' approach would work but he ho. Having my tonsils out on the 27th Nov so having a definate break from TTC til after.

xxxx


----------



## bklove

I'm feeling a little down. Its about the end of another cycle, no witch yet, but emotional just thinking about what might be, might not be...uhhhhh. I don't want to be bothered, but its tough to do this cycle after cycle and come up empty. I think that just hit me for some reason, how empty I still feel. I mean I feel good, life is fine, but there is still a void there and this point in time just reminds me of that. Just thought i'd vent before I went to bed. Actually think i'm going to allow myself to cry and call that a day. Night girls, see you (and hopefully not the witch) later.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: bk :hugs: It is so tough. I had an appt with my FS yesterday and he said that even if your body is performing beautifully and you have a healthy follicle to release an egg nature has a very stringent quality control and if the egg isn't of a good enough quality it won't fertilise or embed. He said this was a good thing, but it just made it sound so much harder toactually reach that goal. Stay strong my lovely and hope your feeel better soon. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: 2 u both


----------



## Chilli

It's so tough BK I'm sure, we all need a little cry every so often but then our angels deserve that of their Mums. 

Here's a story that might comfort you - a friend of mine went back to work full time even though has 2 year old as wanted to pay for yet another round of IVF as has PCOS. She has lost 3 LOs and has had 1 sucessful pg in last 3 years that I know of. She gave up on the idea of having another and sold all her baby stuff - the following weekend she finally fell in that actually she was more than 12 weeks pg. She's now just had 20 wk scan! Nature has a bit of a laugh at us sometimes and I'm sure that yours and Peaches times will come. and I bloomin well hope mine will too when I start TTC again.

I went to doc to ask if I could have swine flu vaccination today as am asthmatic and was planning to start TTC next cycle. She told me no way at mo as so short of it, but to wait and see if rules relaxed by Jan or til Spring when less likely to catch it. Now I'm worrying - should I hang on another month? Of course I might not get the choice I realise, but the waiting has really been difficult lately and I feel really ready to try again. Super hormonal today so only a few weeks to go til TTC but now really not sure???????
I just don't want to take something that I don't believe can have been properly trialled when I'm pg!!!

What do you all think?

Might not need to worry as nature may have a few tricks up her sleeve yet I suppose


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Chilli, sorry I didn't reply to your text earlier, crazy day at work! I was talking to my Mum who is a public health doctor about the Swine flu vaccine. I have underlying health problems too so was concerned. My mum is of the opinion that I shouldn't risk it either before I'm pg or whilst I'm pg. I guess its a matter of deciding what is the lesser of 2 evils, but I am strong and healthy (mostly! :)) so I'm going to trust that my body will fight any piggy type illness that tries to attack it! 

I'm taking my OH to Paris on a birthday day trip tomorrow! Hope it doesn't rain too much... we have to get up at 5am, so early night for me!! :)


----------



## Chilli

Do you mean she said not to have vac at all? 
Paris sounds lovely - hope your plans not too badly disrupted by gales

I'm a bit tiddly after pamper evening where had the best massage ever by petite thai lady who has got herself a new client - going to have hormonal balancing massages for pg! Also had some chilli chocolate - not too calorific and delicious!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I'm having the swine flu jab through work on monday, but onl cos AF is here atm so there is no chance of doing any harm...
Feeling a little better about the whole thing, ordered opk's yesterday, and have started temping too so roll on this month and the xmas :bfp: :happydance: 
Have a nice trip Peach and sounds like an ace evening Chilli x


----------



## loobi

hello girls, sorry i havent been in much, i have had alot of personal stuff going on within my family, that i am having trouble dealing with...

AF due here tomorrow, and is defo set to arrive as i tested yesterday with ic and it was a defo neg..... so its onto the next cycle for us too.....

hope evryone is doing ok.....mum2b ..how you doing???? hope youare ok..xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hope things are settleing down a bit now Loobi, u know where we are :hugs:
Things are going slowly, it is 1 month today since the ERCP, so a bit of a strange day.
AF is being very wierd, and theink temp is out this morning as had a few glasses of :wine: last night and then DH kept me awake most of the night snoring. But opk's arrived this morning. Ordered them for this month as thought the temping mght be out due to going back to work and stuff...

Have Drs appointment for next friday to discuss TTC and this MC, I need some reassurance that with the next pregnancy I'll be listened too more than anything...


----------



## Chilli

Have had a lovely day today - spent morning pretending to be roman in Bath's new baths - VERY relaxing! Then lunch in tapas bar - all accompanied by good friend. Home to DH and appears I got my mojo back!!!!! So am looking forward to TTC soon - AF here now and just trying to decide whether to go for it yet or keep enjoying being relaxed on a break. If I did get pg this month, when would DD be? Mid Aug or mid Sept? Might see if I can loose a few more pounds yet 3 more and no longer clinically obese!
Hope you're ok Mum2b - our DHs have same problem - doesn't it drive you MAD!!!
Hi Loobie


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

OMG it's horrendus Chilli... but it is always me that ends up in the spare room... ARGH
Glad u had a lovely day though, it sounds exactly what was needed :flower:


----------



## Chilli

My OH actually had the cheek to complain that I woke him up with my cough recently - can you believe it!!! You can imagine my reaction I'm sure


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I often get told that I snore worse than him so yes... I think it is what u call a bloke thing!


----------



## Rebaby

Hello ladies, just dropping by to say thankyou for all the congratulations messages :hugs: it means a lot.

Here is the link to my birth story and i've included pics too for those who want a peek at our gorgeous little man. I am exhausted but couldn't be happier right now :cloud9: We feel very lucky.

birth story and pics

I am thinking of you ladies and hoping your sticky beans are not far away :hugs: massive hugs.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rebaby he's GORGEOUS!! Congratulations!! You must be so so happy. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## angel75

Hi all is it ok for me join you on here. Wish I'd have seen this forum sooner! I miscarried June after becoming pg round about 11th May - just stopped growning round about 5 weeks I ended up having to have a missed miscarriage. Not a day goes by when i don't think how far i should be along now and the due date....However, I'm hoping this is the month where it happens! Since my mc my periods have been very irregular anything from 21 - 30 days. My last period was 31st October and my oh and i bd on 5th and 12th November so i've got my fingers crossed. My nipples are very very sore already...am i just imagining because i want this? I thought i had implantation bleeding last month and the month before but i got my periods with a vengance...i figure i should be coming on round about 25th November. Does anyone think the dates would add up for me to have ovulated round about the time we bd? Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## dawny690

Rebaby he is absolutly stunning :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: angel75. So sorry for your loss. The ladies here are all incredibly supportive and have been a lifesaver for me. I hope this month is your month. :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Do you mean she said not to have vac at all?
> Paris sounds lovely - hope your plans not too badly disrupted by gales
> 
> I'm a bit tiddly after pamper evening where had the best massage ever by petite thai lady who has got herself a new client - going to have hormonal balancing massages for pg! Also had some chilli chocolate - not too calorific and delicious!

Basically she said I should avoid the vaccine if at all possible. She's just a bit unsure about a vaccine that hasn't been tested. If you have asthma though you should possibly think about having it although I don't think I would risk it whilst pg at all... That is just me though. Don't hold me responsible if you get piggy flu!! :) :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Had a lovley day in Paris on Saturday! We had beautiful weather most of the day. OH was very surprised and very happy! Have managed to hurt my hip from walking though :dohh: I'm getting old! :rofl:

Don't seem to have had any side effects from the Clomid this cycle! Last month I was a nightmare... Poor OH had never seen me like that before! I felt like I was 15 again with raging hormones giving me mega mood swings! :) Not have follicle monitoring this cycle. My FS has said that we'll just try the clomid for 5 more cycles and hope it happens.... If it doesn't then we have to go down the more copmlicated road of iui and ivf... Fingers crossed for this cycle! 

Hope all you lovely ladies had a lovely weekend. xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

glad Paris was good Peach, I guess at least with the scans last month it is doing its stuff... hopefully it gives u chance to enjoy the hardcore :sex: without it getting too clinical (possibly, or then again...)

I got my swine flu vaccine today, at least then I won't be debating on whether to have it if/when get pregnant... apart from that not much to report, went back to work today... it was ok... and have started the OPK's negative so far...


----------



## bklove

Hey angel75 welcome:hugs:.
Rebaby- congrats again! Such a cutie. 

The witch did get me on friday the 13th of all days! But i'm still in it to win it as they say so i'm feeling better than where I was. Decided to follow up with another doctor who specializes in autoimmune reasons for miscarriages, as well as checks other factors like egg quality and hormone levels and all that good stuff. I had given myself till November before I followed up with someone and that time is here, and still no luck, so I head over there thursday at 10 and hopefully he's more educated and proactive, and most importantly covered by my insurance!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

good luck bk xx


----------



## angel75

Thanks peach blossom and bklove i've convinced myself that i am pregnant as my nipples are so sore as they were the last time. So sore to even touch them!! Hopefully this is an early symptom....x


----------



## bklove

Keep us posted angel!


----------



## toby2

good luck and lots of dust to those who are wishing in the 2ww
xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Huge congrats Rebaby!! :hugs: He is Gorgeous. Im jealous :)

Well ladies im offically 22 weeks today :)


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: Tink not long now xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay :happydance: congrats Tink! :) :hugs: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

thanks angels! 

Im excited to meet my little boy, but it seems like FOREVER :(

Anyways I cant wait for all you lovely ladies to make your way over to the 1st tri. :) XMAS is coming. Who knows what can happen? Heck i was born 12/26 :) xmas present haha. 

So sending lots of Xmas Baby Dust to all. :)

"Hes Making a list and checking it twice, gonna find out whos naughty or nice, THEEE STORK IS COMING TOOO TOWN" :hugs:


----------



## RobenR

Congrats on making it to 22 weeks Tink. Soon you'll be in the final tri!


----------



## bklove

lol, well stork i'm over here, I'M OVER HERE! lol. tink105 look at you with your bump!:wohoo:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

ok, 
CD1 was 29 days after ERCP for mmc, first 2 days really heavy and then spotted for few days. Since then have had sticky cm but stained iykwim. Started opk's on cd4 (sun) negative, but with a really feint line- but stayed same so think must have high LH levels, hpt negative this morning,
Have been crampy for the last few days, and then tonight have started spotting on CD7...
Am very confused now... :wacko:


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks for the comment Bk. Just remember "you better not pout you better not cry"  haha

So sorry its all so confusing Mum2Be. :hugs: I really hope you get the :bfp: you deserve. 
Sending lots and lots of STICKY :dust:


----------



## Chilli

:flower:It's all very confusing after MC - both physically and emotionally, but things will get back to normal soon hopefully and you'll be able to work out better what's going on. 

I've had a pants day at school with STUPID colleagues and STUPIDER boss!!! But hey - weeks finished now:wacko:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

thats an odd week chilli! :)


----------



## Chilli

Hey everyone I've lost enough weight to be back where I was when had DD (nearly a stone!)- going to see if can get even better before TTC again!
It's very quiet these days around here...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats Chilli! :happydance: Wish I could lose some weight.... She says tucking in to chips for lunch!! :rofl:


----------



## Chilli

Mmmm I am hungry most of the time Peaches. But it's worth it in case it's a contributing factor eh?
And I'll be able to feel a bit more attractive again!

Mum2b - I work part time - Mon to wed so it's a short week thank goodness


----------



## Chilli

Just tried DD's first ballet clothes, OMG how bloomin gorgeous is she!!!!!!!!!! She has a big pot belly and thought she was the best ever - which by the way she is


----------



## Widger

Hello girls :hi:

Mum2be - My cycles were all over the place, body wasn't the same for a good while after my mmc. Such a horrible time :hugs:

Chilli - I am so jealous. I'm a teacher working Mon to Fri boooooooooooo. Looking forward to the day I can work part-time..... or not at all :)

Peaches - MMmmmmm chips... got to have them now you've mentioned them :haha:

I seriously can't keep up with my cleavage at the moment. Don't get me wrong it is good to actually have a cleavage for once but ooohhhhh they hurt and I've developed that 3 boob effect which is very unattractive :haha:


----------



## Chilli

What's a 3 boob affect Widger? Are you in my area by any chance - I'm looking for a new job to share - hate my boss after the yesterdays dramas!!! Oh yeah and my school's full of nutters


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli said:


> Just tried DD's first ballet clothes, OMG how bloomin gorgeous is she!!!!!!!!!! She has a big pot belly and thought she was the best ever - which by the way she is

I bet she looked adorable! xx


----------



## bklove

Just to up date you guys (in copy and paste format as this is the 3rd time going over this but I wanted to share it with my fellow costars). I went to see a immuno gyno specialist guy and he did to the hystocopy and my uterus is clear. Next up for is a full immune work up and some DNA and chromosome stuff along with my hubby to make sure the body isn't attacking when it shouldn't be. I'm looking forward to what this produces, the Dr. is really confident about finding whats up, which is great because its been so crazy already, finally someone who can take on this challenge! I do hope this is it though, i'm tired...however, hopeful.

Widger- happy 13 weeks!...even with the extra boobage, still awesome:)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Sounds good Chilli! hope u managed to have a nice start to ur weekend :)

Well, my sister decided to announce her pregnancy the night before my birthday... I am not feeling the love after I had to listen to her rant at how inconsiderate our mother was being when she guessed a few weeks back (I was the only one that knew) and was fishing for info... I know and understand that she is excited, and relieved after what happened to us, but surely after waiting 8 weeks a few more days wouldn't have hurt


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: mum2b


----------



## Kota

Congrats Chilli on the weight loss - fantastic stuff!!

Mum2b - :hugs: people really just don't think sometimes do they?

BK - great news about the next step! I hope the Dr can figure out whats been causing your losses so that you can have your sticky BFP very soon!!

Peach and everyone else - :hugs: and :dust: for you all! Hope everything is well!

All good here, plodding along and starting to see the light at the end of the distant tunnel.


----------



## Peach Blossom

How exciting Kota! Can't believe you're almost there. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm off to France tonight. Back to my mums place. I'm a bit aprehensive about it as the last day I was there in the Summer was when my last mc started. :cry: I've not been back since... The house is starting to become a house associated with bad events. My Grandpa died there 8 years ago and then I lost my angel this summer. I should be ovulating this weekend so I'm hoping I can change the negative association with the place. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

fx'ed Peach xx


----------



## dawny690

:hi: girls looks like a few of us need :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well, day not much better, will update journal when head doesn't hurt but the main thing is that went to see GP this afternoon. DH's mind was put at rest that it is definately nothing wrong with him as he managed to get me pregnant to start with. No answers, but reassured that next time I should be listened too and monitored a little closer and generally reassured, she was really positive that AF arrived at 29 days after ERCP and thinks that means that I am ovulating


----------



## Chilli

WEll that sounds ok Mum2b!!!!

Peaches - bring home a baby France!

No news here - just gonna put DD to bed


----------



## toby2

:hugs:mum 2 be
:flower:peach hope a nice weekend in france helps to settle some of those memories for you, and even more that you make a new one!:thumbup:
:hi:Chilli
:hi:lovely angel ladies
xx


----------



## dawny690

:hi: Toby hun missed you look at you 65 days left :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## toby2

heh heh thanks dawny, its a little longer as i have never managed to correct my ticker after my scan, am actually 31wks today-its zipping past now
lots of love
xx


----------



## Chilli

Toby - that is so cool - you lucky lucky thing!!!!!

I have decided to be much more up fornt about what has happened to me - just as well as 3 people have asked me if I'm planning on having another baby. So I just said "yes but we've lost 2 this year so we'll have to see" People react so strangely - like you have a disease!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi everyone. France was good. I had a bit of a meltdown on Friday morning, but was actually ok when I got to the house. We had a lovely weekend and tried our hardest at creating a french baby! :D Fingers crossed!

Chilli, I know what you mean. People recoil at the fact that you actually mention the fact that you've had a mc. Like you shouldn't mention it. Why shouldn't we talk about it openly? We'd tell people if we lost a parent or sibling or a limb and they wouldn't look at you as if you were mad for telling them. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## toby2

chilli i do that too-i sometimes cant quite cope with it when people say 'oh a nice long age gap is perfect' or 'why did you want your children to have their birthdays so close in the same month' I also think that unless we talk about it the situation will never change,its hard but well done((((((((((()))))))))))ps I feel amazingly lucky and I hope you get your share of luck soonxxx
Peach I am glad france was ok, sometimes the thought of those kind of situations is worse than the event if you see what i mean?
xx


----------



## Chilli

Hey girls - how are you all? Another week down for me and just the delight of my DDs company and pudding night tomorrow for next couple of days! I know pudding night - what a bad idea if you're on a diet but maybe they'll have meringues which are practically calorie free and very christmasy!!??

It's official my boss is an ********! But hey hopefully off on maternity some time next year. 5 weeks to go til TTC - can't wait - am petrified!!!! Keeping the faith


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I'm about too ovulate, have got my first positive opk!! I'm so relieved that I work :)


----------



## Chilli

Congrats hun - it must be a relief!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies. Mmmmmm pudding night.... 

I've just spent the evening at the Sanctuary. All lovely and relaxed now!! Think I ov'd yesterday. OH and I have have been at it every night since last Thursday, so hoping we've caught that elusive egg. Keep having dreams about having a baby so hoping that's a sign. 

What's your boss done Chilli? 

Hope everyone is ok. Xxx :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

My boss has proved himself to be an arse beyond redemption hun - it's not just one thing it's cummulative and the school is slipping down the pan! 

Pampering is a great idea - my weekend couple of weeks ago really lifted my spirit without making me fatter (unlike a pudding night).

I hope your dreams are a prediction of the future and that I follow you next month and we can both leave this part of our lives behind us....


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey ladies. Just checkin in on all the angels. :hugs:
How is everybody this saturday?


----------



## bklove

Hey Tink, my saturday was supposed to be a lazy one with the hubby, but he's doing some work on the tenants place so its a lazy day without the hubby so far:) but cool none the less because I get to catch up with my ladies. We did the last of our blood work on monday, I had 2 take a break between the several big ass vials they were filling of my blood. Now we just wait for the results, I had a dream about it I think last night and I was like oh, I guess it won't be to long of a wait then as the results are in, so we'll see. 

mum2be- things sound good with you, are you going to be able to ttc after the af?

kota- Happy 32 weeks! I'm so excited for you.:thumbup: 

Peach- I hope you start to find good memories at that house, it can't all be crazy! As for talking about m/c's I feel like we should be able to also, it shouldn't be so taboo. In talking about it we get to help others, but society has a hard time with the unmentionables:) and I hope your dreams do come true :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

yup... 3dpo, not sure how optimistic I'm feeling atm, I'm more relieved that I work

have a question though, I have a fairly constant cramp in my pelvic region, more to the left, do u think that it's just cos of the mc and things settling down? did anyone else get this?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Mum2Be, I get that pain, depending on which side I O'd from. Sometimes the corpus luteum can cause you pain. I had it really badly last cycle and today started getting twinges again. I'm assuming its the corpus luteum, but haven't had it checked out properly. It doesn't hurt during AF or leading up to Ov. If its gets bad go and get it checked out hon. 

I've spent the day with my Gran. We went shopping and ate lots of food!! Looking forward to doing absoultely nothing tomorrow. Watching X-factor now... Joe to win!! Joe to win!! :)

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

its strange, before the mc I would occasionally get O pains (even though I wasn't) and ever since O it has been there, not enough to need paracetamol, but I'm glad someone else gets it though... was thinking it was something or nothing, and even though I am a good way through a 'normal' cycle I seem convinced that they left something, even though I know they haven't it is just a nagging thought... 

Sounds a lovely day Peach :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Well glad to hear all is well

Keep a positive mental attitude. :) i hope you get your :bfp:

Yay for lazy days. :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Have over ridden ff to the latest O could have o'ed... we shall see


----------



## Widger

Chilli said:


> I have decided to be much more up fornt about what has happened to me - just as well as 3 people have asked me if I'm planning on having another baby. So I just said "yes but we've lost 2 this year so we'll have to see" People react so strangely - like you have a disease!!!!

It is one of the most frustrating things I find. 

People ask you such personal questions and when you answer with an honest answer they then recoil in horror at it!! If you don't want to know the reality of life, then don't ask the question in the first place!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:

Sorry, it just really irritates me..... as you can probably tell :blush: Why should we never talk about it? I don't go out of my way to bring it up into conversation but if somebody asks me then I will say what has happened to me. It is not something to be embarrassed about. But it is unfortunately a fact of life for so many.

I'm so glad we have each other to talk to.
:hugs: to all the Angel mums xxx


----------



## bklove

:hug: ladies! I'm about to go to bed, just checking in on you guys.


----------



## Tink1o5

well girls i am 24 weeks today. 
BUT today is NOT a good day. 

First off Dh woke up late for work. Then he goes out to his car to find that 2,000 U.S dollars worth of stereo equipment had been stolen. 
We then called the cops. Who really dont give a crap ..
and somehow me and Dh got into a HUGE fight and it turned into him calling me lazy and he wishes i would exercise more. ect ect.... and how he thought i would change blah blah. So i broke down crying ect...
and on top of this my b-day is in 25 days and i will be 20....but i just cant be happy about anything anymore... :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## bklove

Sorry Tink I want to say maybe he was just upset and spazed out and took it out on you? I'll give him a half of a pass, and in the mean time try to encourage yourself and not let it get to you to much. You are still amazing, you are a team angels graduate...you have alot of good going on.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Tink. So sorry you're having a rubbish day. I hope your OH apologises and you make up soon. :hugs: :hugs: 

So I'm 8dpo and I'm trying very very hard not to get excited, but I have sore boobs!!! Now to some of you that may not be so exciting, but I haven't had sore boobs since I was pg in Jan/Feb this year!! So trying not to get too excited, but feeling very hopeful!! :D

How's December been for everyone else? :hugs:


----------



## RobenR

So far December is dragging on, and it's only the first! I think I'm just eager to finally meet our baby, and hold him and have this finally be real instead of hypothetical. I was told this won't be real to me until he is born, as a way of coping after our loss. 

Peach I have my fingers crossed for you and your sore boobs. 

Tink I am so sorry you and your OH had a falling out, here's hoping that you'll be able to make up soon. 

How's the rest of the angel ladies?


----------



## dawny690

OOOO not long now roben hun :yipee: af arrived yesterday and im happy for once xxxx


----------



## RobenR

One week and counting unless we go into overtime and then I think I'll cry (more). I've been way too emotional lately and everything makes me cry. TV commercials make me cry!

Glad that you're happy AF has arrived. Once she's gone you're back onto TTC?


----------



## bklove

:hugs: Robenr, time flies!
Dawny, i'm glad you are happy, cheers to a great cycle!
Peach: Whats this about sore boobs? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

RobenR said:
 

> One week and counting unless we go into overtime and then I think I'll cry (more). I've been way too emotional lately and everything makes me cry. TV commercials make me cry!
> 
> Glad that you're happy AF has arrived. Once she's gone you're back onto TTC?

How very exciting!! You must be so over the wait now!! Hope it all goes to plan. Keep us updated!! :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

bklove said:


> :hugs: Robenr, time flies!
> Dawny, i'm glad you are happy, cheers to a great cycle!
> Peach: Whats this about sore boobs? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm :dust:

Sore boobs all over the place... may have tested already... Think I hallucinate when I test now though, so who knows if there is a line there or not. If there is it's very faint... I am only 9dpo though!! hehe. Will try to hold out now til Saturday.... Feeling very hopeful! :D

xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Good Luck Peach. Hoping this is a GREAT xmas present for you. :hugs:

thanks for all the kind words ladies. Well me and DH are doing better now. Except he starts his new job where he will be working from 5pm till 6am at a warehouse. What am i going to do when hes not here? anybody elses DH's work wierd shifts like this?


----------



## Chilli

Tink, must be something in the air today - my OH and I fel out VERY badly today - I think it's the nerves starting as we count down to TTC. I agree that in your case he was taking it out on you - probably forgiveable once sufficient grovelling done!

Peaches... come on, you first!:bfp::thumbup:

Roben R - hope all goes well and soon:happydance:

::hi:to everyone else


----------



## Widger

Peach Blossom said:


> bklove said:
> 
> 
> Sore boobs all over the place... may have tested already... Think I hallucinate when I test now though, so who knows if there is a line there or not. If there is it's very faint... I am only 9dpo though!! hehe. Will try to hold out now til Saturday.... Feeling very hopeful! :D
> 
> xxxx
> 
> :happydance: I'm getting excited for you Peach!! Come on tests... get darker every day!! Let us know how it goes. Bet you'll test tomo :haha: xxx
> 
> Tink - glad all seems better
> 
> I'm spotting brown again..... maybe it is just what is going to happen to me. Really want to hear HB now as don't think I can wait another 2 weeks.Click to expand...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Chilli :hugs: sorry you had a fall out with your OH. 

Widger I hope everything is ok for you. Try not to worry too much... easier said than done! :hugs: :hugs: 

May have tested this morning... bfn... Boobs still really sore though. I know I'm testing too early really. Still got the PMA, so keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## RobenR

Go Peach! Fingers crossed and good thoughts for you! *cheers*


----------



## dawny690

:shock: 6 days left RobenR omg cant wait to see pics of your little one :D xxxxx


----------



## RobenR

I can't wait either. Today the doctor let us know that if we make it through the weekend he'll be surprised, we're 75% effaced, 2 cm dialated and according to him in early labour. I can't believe we made it, and it makes me very hopeful for all the angel ladies on here. 

I'll keep everyone updated on what is going on.


----------



## Tink1o5

How exciting Roben. IM super excited and jealous  

cant wait to meet your little one


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow Roben! How very very exciting!! Hope everything goes well and look forward to seeing photos!! :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Widger

Roben.... how exciting. Good luck with it all :happydance:

Peach - Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Went to hospital on midwife referral and all is fine. They couldn't find anything wrong so not sure why it happened again. I just think this is what is in store for me the whole time. Didn't get to see the little one during abdominal scan as wasn't enough time but my husband said the naughty little thing wouldn't stop moving about. So pleased :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

So pleased for you Widger! :happydance:

Had a little bit of spotting today... bfn this morning too... :cry: Trying to stay positive...


----------



## bklove

Thats great widger, I know its a relief for you. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Phew Widger - you had me worried but sounds like your LO is just a bit pesky!:wacko:

Peaches, hate those tests! Still early though eh?

Wow I can't believe we're about to get another baby arrive in this section - I know it gives me so much hope for the future. :happydance:

Just went out today and bought his and hers prepregnnancy vitamins! I've been taking mine for nearly 6 weeks, but thought it was about time OH made some effort. 
Feeling excited at the prospect of trying again soon which I hope is a good sign as have just felt terrifed at the thought for several months. Am down another pound and a bit this week so feeling pretty good and prepared - all I need is prayers now please and a whole mountain of luck to get all those little chromosones right! As ALL my friends are either pg or have had babies this year I figure she who laughs last laughs longest... their babies will all be growing up and I'll have a teeny one to oogle over!!:baby:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:woohoo: Chilli :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,
Would you mind if I joined?
We found out our Edan grew wings at 10weeks from MMC, and had a medical ERPC on 11th November. I have just started my first AF and we have decided to ttc again now, miss my babe so much but looking forward to making him a little bro/sis!
Much love
-x-


----------



## Chilli

Welcome Drazic and I'm gald to hear you're sounding more positive. We all know what you've been through and will support you as much as we can. Good luck TTC!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you so much hun. It's so lovely to be around people that understand :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: Drazic, as CHilli said really :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

:wave: Drazic So sorry for your loss. Keep up with the PMA! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:bfn: this morning :cry: temp up though...:huh:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Charts looking good Peach, when will u test again?
am 9dpo and lots of symptoms... testing tomorrow...


----------



## RobenR

Good luck to both of you Peach and Mum2be!


----------



## Chilli

Come on you BFPs!!!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed for you both.

I'm getting excited as am about to finish last pack of pills before TTC


----------



## Peach Blossom

How exciting Chilli!! Looks like I may be joining you ttc next cycle :cry: Red spotting today and cramps... So bored of this now.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: Peach


----------



## toby2

big hugs peach(((((((())))))))) maybe you and chilli are destine to be bump buddies and this next cycle will be a big one for you both
xxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

hey girls 

I am in my 2ww (well I guess offically tommorow) and im looking for a bit of support during this time, its been 5 months now since my mmc and im finding AF harder each time it shows (as well as christmas without a huge bump and Jan without my baby) 

I have done everything I can this month, including using crystals for pma and fertility and I guess the rest is up to my body.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

hey u!! lots and lots of :dust: & :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck and loads of :dust: to the girls getting ready to test! Thinking of you Mrs Doddy. 

We had our first unprotected :sex: today since Edan was conceived, fingers crossed for happy, healthy babies all round soon. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Big hugs Peaches and Mrs Doddy - your time is coming



I've eaten too many brussel sprouts - getting in practice for xmas!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: Drazic & Mrs Doddy

Chilli: is there any reason u ate too many sprouts other than training for Christmas? :haha:


----------



## Chilli

Not really, just got given a lot at lunchtime and as they're not high in calories ate all of them! might have had my yearly quota though


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:haha:


----------



## Widger

Welcome to the new angel ladies xx

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone. So sorry Peach xx


----------



## RobenR

Aww Peach, I was really hoping this would be the month for you. It's coming soon, I'm sure of it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks guys. Feeling a bit bummed out about it all. I mean, seriously, what more do I have to do?!! Only 4 more rounds of Clomid to get it right otherwise I have to go down a more complicated route... :hugs: and love to you all.

Roben any news from you?!! :hugs: 

Doddy :dust: and :hugs: 

Chilli sprouts?!:sick: :rofl:


----------



## Tink1o5

So Sorry Peach . Sending lots of :dust: and :hugs: 

I love brussel sprouts Lol I love veggies in general Mmmmmm says the hungry preggo woman lol


----------



## RobenR

Peach, we were told to go to the hospital last night and after being hooked up to a bunch of machines, they sent us home saying the contractions weren't strong enough and we weren't dialated enough. DH asked what they felt like and I told him to give me his testicles and let me twist them a few times and then he'd have a general idea. Apparently I was supposed to be getting rest last night, but that didn't happen so I'm just wiped out. Today is day 3 of contractions and officially over a week of early labour. I think I'm going to lose my mind!

Chilli- brussel sprouts? I still won't touch those things! You can have mine for me.

Tink - how you doing? And Toby?


----------



## Chilli

Oh Roben I feel for you -nagging and refusing to leave the hospital I found helped them bring it on! Good luck hun


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Peach - :hugs:

RobenR - I hope that things move along for you soon, is there anything that they can do to help spead things up ??:hugs:

Symptoms of the day - achey womb (with a few stabbs) I hope this is it for me this month


----------



## Drazic<3

Huge :hugs: peach, and good luck Roben!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Roben, how annoying for you. I hope things happen for you quickly from now on! Come on baby! :D xxxx :hugs:


----------



## bklove

Roben that is to much, hope its bareable...even though the testy pic wasn't a pleasant image:) :hugs: my bff just had her girl last night, she was a hot mess till she had the epi, then it was like tea time in the labor room:) She was induced and did have some days where they turned her away to, but keep doing all you are supposed to and hopefully baby will put in an appearance soon. 

And the witch so far is a no show. Trying not to think about it to much, but you alll know how hard that is.


----------



## Widger

Roben - Come on little one. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## RobenR

Widger, thank you so much. We've been turned back from the hospital twice and we both just want it over with now. Of course, today there is a blizzard outside so I can hang on to him for another day, but as of midnight we are officially overdue. All my praying to keep him inside and sticky I think backfired!

Thank you for your thoughts. How are you making out?


----------



## Tink1o5

hope your little one arrives soon roben :hugs: sending lots of labor dust :)


----------



## Chilli

Roben? no news? you made me laugh with the idea of all that hoping it would stick and now the little tyke won't unstick! Hope a few more of us end up with that problem soon.

BK - Let it be another graduate!!!!!

I'm feeling very festive after carols on the green last night and great because people keep commenting on my weight loss! (til the mince pies kick in!!!)

Also had my appraisal at work yesterday that I have been dreading for weeks due boss = arse!!!! And there were a couple of serious problems to tackle so knew I had a fight ahead - but actually managed to convince him I was right about something for first time in 5 years!!! and resolved other problems to - is he actually finding some respect for my opinions???

Also BIG NEWS!!!!! I'm TTC from now on - well since tuesday actually so spose I better get round to BDing sometime - get some practice in. I'm hoping that the festive season will be good time to start as might actually have enough energy left to consider BD!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay Chilli!! I'll be bd'ing over the Chirstmas week!! Let's hope for a couple of chirstmas miracles for us both!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I'll second that Peach, Christmas is all about bd'ing for us too :rofl:

Again haven't been on here for ages, hope all the angel ladies are well?!

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Maybe we can go for a hat trick Baby Cakes?! :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:wohoo: for xmas fun


----------



## dawny690

Mum2bewaiting said:


> :wohoo: for xmas fun

Just seen your ticker :wohoo: congrats hun :yipee: xxxx


----------



## bklove

I'm not going to do the whole ticker thing yet but its a :bfp: for me. Now its working on having that bad boy stick, which is a saga in itself.


----------



## dawny690

bklove said:


> I'm not going to do the whole ticker thing yet but its a :bfp: for me. Now its working on having that bad boy stick, which is a saga in itself.

:happydance: conrats F'X :wohoo: :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

how exciting ladies congrats on the :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Fab news Bklove
Thanks for the wishes, it is still only just sinking in, I felt rather rude joining and then announcing that it had happened so quickly. I went to tell my GP and register for the MW today, my GP's face was a picture when I told her cos it took 18 months to get it last time :)

MW was good though, it wasn't my usual one as she's on holiday, but she had picked up my referral and would have left it for the usual mw to arrange my booking , but read my notes and phoned me to sort everything out, reassure me and ensure I had all the number for EPU and stuff. AF is officially late now too which has helped the confidence a bit... 
:hugs: to u all


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats bklove and Mum2be. :happydance: So happy for you both. xx


----------



## Tink1o5

No need to feel rude Mum2Be. We love that it happened so quickly for you. Sending TONS and TONS of sticky dust your way hun


----------



## dawny690

I agree with tink M2B dont feel bad any angel mum deserve's a sticky :bfp: doesnt matter if they have been here 5 minutes or months we all desrve it the same as we have all been through the pain so we all hope this is a sticky :baby: for you so you dont have to go through that pain anymore :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Baby cakes and Peaches - looks like a busy christmas! All we want for christmas...

You will all be in my prayers you lovely ladies


----------



## Chilli

ooh my other post has gone?????

Just said: well said Dawny! And huge congrats to your new BFPs - I was only offline for an office party - I will be out again Saturday night too so I await more good news on Sunday?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

U realy are all amazing people :hugs: to u all and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Rebaby

I know i already said it but congrats again mum2be :happydance:

And bklove- fantastic news!!!! :hugs:

Wishing for super sticky beans for both of you :dust: 

And here's hoping for some christmas BFP's for those ladies TTC! :thumbup:


----------



## RobenR

Mum2be - so happy for you! Chilli and Peach, sending lots of good sticky dust for you over the holidays. Go nuts and have fun!

Bklove - great news!

I am still waiting for baby to make his grand appearance. 

Good luck to all angel mums!


----------



## Kota

BK - I'm so so happy for you!! :hugs: congratulations and sending you another 36wks worth of sticky dust!! (don't want you having problems 'unsticking' like poor Roben is! :winkwink:

Chilli - good to hear you're back on the TTC wagon!! 

Wishing you all lots ot Christmas BD'ing and some early Jan BFP's!!! :dance:

Roben - sending you lots of Labour dust!!!


----------



## RobenR

Kota - I needed that laugh! Yes, just enough sticky dust to cook the baby full term! Hope that you don't run into this issue!


----------



## Widger

Congrats on the bfps again xxx So so happy for you both. 

Sending all my :dust: to everyone else. 

Roben - You need to tell that little one off now... it is time to unstick now:haha:


----------



## Kota

RobenR said:


> Kota - I needed that laugh! Yes, just enough sticky dust to cook the baby full term! Hope that you don't run into this issue!



well once you've got your dose.. send it 2nd class my way. with the christmas post and delays, I should get it in perfect time! :winkwink:


----------



## Chilli

Roben R - I was 2 weeks over with Joss, but she is worth every minute of the lumbering round like an elephant I did during those 2 weeks and I'm sure your boy will be too. Make the most of the peace and quiet while you can...it's about to get very noisey in your house!!! Best of luck

Thanks Kota - I'm hoping I'll catch the tail end of this wave of BFP

Am about to start first chart since last BFP... eek...finding it hard to even look at it!


----------



## Chilli

Me again - I'm back - that was awful - just had my first cry in a long while.

On a happy note - if I were lucky enough to get pg straight away Christmas day is probably the day to aim for and will have to call it Jesus (a very common name in Peru - where OH is from!) or Mary which I like too


----------



## bklove

Hows it going robenr? 
I'm happy for allll the sticky dust I can get. I'm glad for the days i've had so far, its always a relief to look down and see things are all good. I hope it all stays well. 

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

^^ I have just been aiming to get through days and weeks.... it is the only thing that has helped make it all managable.... I still don't/can't believe it some how...


----------



## RobenR

Still going...and going and waiting. I'm running out of ideas and certainly running out of patience!

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## bklove

:) Roben whats the dr saying? Any thoughts on being induced or you are ok with riding it out?

mum2be I understand that feeling, but believe it!

:) Chilli I like the Christmas related names.


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Wow congrats Bklove and Mum2be xxxx

I'm praying for all of us too Chilli & Peach xxxx


----------



## Widger

I can't believe your little one still won't come out!! I hope you are ok and not too tired xx


----------



## Chilli

I'M ON HOLIDAY!!!!!!!!!! Great timing - might actually have time and energy to TTC again. Why is it so quiet on here?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I've been at work :(
:wohoo: for holiday


----------



## Tink1o5

Hi angel ladies. :)

Im kinda upset, as i really would LOVE a natural birth with my boy, as i hate drugs all together because i dont like feeling Not in control. I want to have the full experience. Yet all i hear from people is ... "You know you wont be able to do it", "Your crazy why would you even consider that"... ect ect.. its making me feel very down about everything. :(

Anyways im 26 weeks so not much longer to go. Hope time doesnt drag. 

Any Change Roben? Hope your little one is on the way. 

How are the rest of you angels?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: Tink, whatever happens to provide the best outcome u will do, u know that so just ignore those ignorant peops, I want a home birth, and am sure I'll get comments about that one too :hugs:

AFM: 
5 weeks today, 1/8th of the way there, odd symptoms I think but they can always be put to something else and come and go. Felt really sick last night but think it was due to tiredness, due to work and not being well this week... indigestion... probably something I ate.... :(
did a test this morning and the test line is as dark as the control line on a 10 mu, so not quite sure where I go from here on using them as reassurance, but then I only have a week of accurate home tests anyhow :shrug:


----------



## Chilli

Tink, you gotta do what feels right for you at the time, but be prepared to be flexible as well. I wanted natural water birth with nice music and no drugs- 48hrs later waters had been broken, had been very ill, was exhausted and been in 2, yes 2 different ambulances (1 broke down and other ran out of gas - eeeek) when I had an epidural it was the best thing ever as I slept and regained some energy and I delivered few hours later. When that healthy little girl was put on my chest it was the best moment ever and I have no regrets about how she got there - you won't either so don't worry too much about it - just enjoy being pg for now hun!

Mum 2 be - sick is good isn't it?


----------



## bklove

Chilli- Hope the break does bring with it some good loving and more loving:) 

mum2be- I'm about 5 weeks along also, not sure what to think or feel but i'm not anxious which is great. And i'm honestly glad for a day that goes by without spotting. Looking forward to all the good days to come. 

tink- I 2nd what chilli said. When you cross that bridge it'll just be you crossing it and I know you'll do what works best for you in that moment. Cool you are thinking ahead though. Are you looking into any birthing techniques like breathing or tubs etc?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Chilli said:


> Mum 2 be - sick is good isn't it?

It would have been if I had woken with it :haha: but think it was just cos I was extra tired from doing 2 12 hours shifts in a row 

I'm trying not to worry, and take each day as it comes and goes uneventfully, but the amount of cm I have produced today has not helped the confidence issues... I had to abandon the trolley in the middle of the supermarket and thought was gonna have to have a sneaky check in the middle of the woods while out with the dog (I managed to wait til I got home ;))


----------



## Chilli

Mum2B and BK - it must be such an anxious time for you both and I hope that you join the what seems like tonnes of sucessful girls who have passed this way and are now in 3rd tri. 

Ooh it's snowing - but not here!!!???


----------



## Chilli

Anybody heard of any good chromosone enhancing foods???????


----------



## Widger

Anyone heard from Roben??


----------



## Widger

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Chilli said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying not to worry, and take each day as it comes and goes uneventfully, but the amount of cm I have produced today has not helped the confidence issues... I had to abandon the trolley in the middle of the supermarket and thought was gonna have to have a sneaky check in the middle of the woods while out with the dog (I managed to wait til I got home ;))
> 
> I know how horrible it can be in the early stages... I'm still going through traumas now but it is defo worse in the first 12 weeks. Every bit of cm you instantly think is blood.
> 
> Sending you lots of sticky :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## Widger

You do what is right for you Tink at that moment xx


----------



## Tink1o5

and thats the thing is i am open to epidural and stuff, but im going to try my BEST to do it without. I figured what i would do is stay focused and breathing techniques. I have 2 necklaces to focus on.. They both have my dads and brothers ashes in them from there cremation. So i thought those would give me the extra Push i needed :)


----------



## dawny690

Thats lovely tink :cry: xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks dawny :hugs:

How are you doing lately hun?


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> Thanks dawny :hugs:
> 
> How are you doing lately hun?

:hugs: Im ok thanks hun :kiss: xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Glad to hear. :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tink1o5 said:


> Hi angel ladies. :)
> 
> Im kinda upset, as i really would LOVE a natural birth with my boy, as i hate drugs all together because i dont like feeling Not in control. I want to have the full experience. Yet all i hear from people is ... "You know you wont be able to do it", "Your crazy why would you even consider that"... ect ect.. its making me feel very down about everything. :(
> 
> Anyways im 26 weeks so not much longer to go. Hope time doesnt drag.
> 
> Any Change Roben? Hope your little one is on the way.
> 
> How are the rest of you angels?

Tink have you ever heard of the Gentle Birth Method? I have been seeing Gowri, the founder, since July for treatment and she'll treat me throughout my pregnancy when it happens. Her method is all about preparing the body and doing everything you can to avoid crises of labour. My SIL used hypnobirthing too... There are so many ways to avoid the drugs and enjoy the experience.... I've been told! :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have any of you guys tried the Law of Attraction? I wrote my affirmation today... Have a good feeling about this month! :) xx


----------



## Tink1o5

well the hospital that im giving birth at sadly has no tubs or nothing... and i cant afford to take any classes.. so i figured i could look into other methods..

Anything you could tell me to help the process would be greatly appreciated :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tink1o5 said:


> well the hospital that im giving birth at sadly has no tubs or nothing... and i cant afford to take any classes.. so i figured i could look into other methods..
> 
> Anything you could tell me to help the process would be greatly appreciated :)

Have a look at the website: https://www.gentlebirthmethod.com/ There is a book and dvd too. :hugs: xx


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies what are the plans for the weekend? Chilli we don't have snow yet but I heard its coming which is crazy! Hope its not a big damper on the weekend because I have my kids Christmas Concert this weekend and we have soooo much planned...and apparently kids melt in the snow so parents may not bring them out:)

This is definitly a rough stage in the pregnancy but i'm not worried, not sure if that is good or bad. I remember in the past feeling physically anxious and things just happening fast and I don't have that now. I'm not sure if thats a good sign or not but I will find out soon enough! There was also some early spotting, and I don't have that, :thumbup: but at the same time every pregancy is different right.

Tink105- Knowledge is power and you don't always need $ to get it. So google away and keep asking around till you find a system that can support the direction you are going in. I"m all about that moving around and not laying in bed bit, don't need a tub for that, but you do need a hospital that will allow that. 

Anyway, lots of hugs to you all.


----------



## Chilli

Hey all - well still no SNOW!!! Was very disaapointed when I opened the curtains this morning. I've had a very festive day with Xmas party in the morning at mine it was great kids played and we gossiped but... eek for diet (I blame thorntons and whoever invented stilton which I am eating by the bucketload in anticipation!!)

Some sad news this afternoon - the girl who had her baby in the room next to me ( in fact she had the birth I had planned!!??) who has become a friend of mine has lost her baby due in May. We're not very good friends but we see each other once in a while so I've texted her my sympathies and that she must get in touch if she needs a chat. I will ring her in a few days - do you think that's enough? I guess she got to her 20 week scan (they don't do them earlier here) and found a MMC. SHe seems fairly matter of fact about it, but maybe it just hasn't hit her yet


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Aww, that's very sad chilli :( i think a text and follow-up phonecall sounds about right. It's tricky to know though isn't it, as we all deal with things so differently.

We had sad news this week as well. My dad was admitted to hospital on monday and is quite ill, and my SIL was pregnant, due in July but miscarried on thursday :cry: So not a great week for news :nope:

Things are going well with Toby though and i am really loving being a mummy.

Glad everything is going ok bklove :thumbup:

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: rebaby


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks hun. Unfortunately my dad took a turn for the worse overnight and died this morning :cry:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

oh crap... even bigger :hugs:


----------



## bklove

oh no rebaby, :hug: and more :hug: I know words can't do much right now but please know we are here for you and my deepest condolances to you and your family.

Chilli- I think you are doing great in checking on that girl, I will hit her at some point unless she is that strong of a woman. I guess its all in how we look at things. Scary to get that far and experience that though.


----------



## toby2

sorry to hear your sad news rebaby((((((((()))))))))))


----------



## Chilli

Oh rebaby I'm so sorry! Lots of hugs to you and yours


----------



## RobenR

Rebaby -I'm so sorry for your news and loss. 

Ladies, I hope you are doing well. Our little boy, Jean-Luc was born Thursday morning after 14.5 hours of labour. He is thriving and we're very grateful. It's bittersweet since I look at him and think of his sister who never made it into this life, who would be five months old now. But if she were here, he would not be so it's a catch 22 right now. 

I'm so thankful that he's here and he's alive. It gives me hope for each and every one of you Angel Mummies. I hope everyone is making out ok heading into the holidays. 

Rebaby - once again, many condolonces and much love.


----------



## Tink1o5

Im sooo sorry to hear of the loss of your father rebaby. :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
If you dont mind me asking, what was he ill of?

I lost my father 4 years ago this feb to lung cancer...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Rebaby I'm so so sorry to hear your news. :hugs: xxx

congratulations Roben!! :hugs: I hope to join you in the mummy club in 2010! Xx

chilli please tell me you've had snow now!! London is trecherous... Still have to go to work though! 

Hope everyone else had a lovely weekend. Mine was busy with family and out extension is finished so lots of cleaning!!! In to fertile time too so lots of :sex: over the next few days! Lots of love to you all. Xxxxx


----------



## Widger

Rebaby said:


> Thanks hun. Unfortunately my dad took a turn for the worse overnight and died this morning :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear your news Rebaby. Thinking of you at this difficult time xx :hugs:


----------



## Widger

RobenR said:


> Ladies, I hope you are doing well. Our little boy, Jean-Luc was born Thursday morning after 14.5 hours of labour. He is thriving and we're very grateful. It's bittersweet since I look at him and think of his sister who never made it into this life, who would be five months old now. But if she were here, he would not be so it's a catch 22 right now.
> 
> I'm so thankful that he's here and he's alive. It gives me hope for each and every one of you Angel Mummies. I hope everyone is making out ok heading into the holidays.

:happydance: Congratulations Roben. So pleased all went well and your little one has finally arrived. It is great to hear such news as it gives us all hope that it can happen for us too xxx


----------



## dawny690

Rebaby so sorry about your dad hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Roben :yipee: congratulations on the birth of your little boy xxxxxx


----------



## Chilli

Roben - congratualations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so please you're both happy and healthy - now just enjoy him (and all the sleepless nights ha ha - although nightfeeds were always my fav time with my LO as it was so quiet and like there was no-one else in the world) Great name too. Hope it'll be me too in 2010

Peaches -the most pathetic amount of snow ever, then turned to ice so can't do anything with it except slip on it!!!! OUch! need a chat to you hun - will PM later - struggling with TTC...

Hi Dawny and all


----------



## Kota

Rebaby - massive condolences to you and your family, :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that news, :nope:


Roben - Congratulations on your little boy! Glad everything went well adn that you are enjoying being a mummy! Hope everything is settling in well for you all and looking forward to seeing a couple of photos of your little boy!

BK / Mum2b - glad everything seems to be going well with your early pregnancies! Long may that continue for you both!!

Peach/Chilli - I got caught out in the snow last night, 5 hrs to walk 2miles on the frozen icy footpaths down and then up 2 massive hills. :growlmad: Not fun or easy at 36wks pregnant thats for sure!!! 

Hope everyone else is well and looking forward to a lovely day on Friday, 

:hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Eeek Kota that sounds like a serious trial - I'm glad you made it!!


----------



## bklove

Roben finally! Congrats, and regardless of what your blessing his here. :hugs:

I'm just feeling a mess right now, sooo much going on and I need a nap and a hug. I can't really hug myself, well I could try:) but I can break out my pillow and take a nap at my desk! woo hooo. Take care ladies.


----------



## Tink1o5

Well ladies, im officially in 3rd trimester :) .. hope it goes quick so i can meet my little boy 
I have my glucose test tomorrow, not very excited lol.

Anyways how are all the angels doing?


----------



## Widger

Tink - Congrats on reaching 3rd trimester!! Not long to go now you are on the home stretch :)

Bklove/Mum2B - Glad all is going well for you both. Just keep taking those naps xx

Peach/Chilli - Good luck with your bfp's this month :dust:

I'm starting to feel the little one wriggling around more now which is reassuring as this stage has felt like being in limbo land up until now. At first convinced was trapped wind but seriously, how much wind could I have possibly had? :haha: Defo baby. 

I've got to wait until 21 weeks for my next scan, I'm finding it hard to wait arrgghhh

Hope everyone has a great Christmas xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks for the support ladies :hugs: it means a lot. My dad was not a well man but i still wasn't expecting it. The official cause of death is pneumonia but he had a lot going on besides. He was only 49 and a new grandad X2 but never got to meet either Toby or my little nephew Zach (who is just 2 and a half weeks old) before he died :nope:

It was my birthday yesterday and i think it finally started to sink in a bit for me, but i still don't quite feel it is real. Anyway i don't want to depress all you ladies too much with just 2 days to go before christmas. I hope you all have a wonderful time whatever you're up to, and Roben- massive congratulations on the safe arrival of your baby boy :hugs:


----------



## bklove

:hugs: Rebaby. definitly not depressing, and all I can say is take it one day at a time. If anything you've got one more angel looking over you and your family. 

Widger- how exciting to feel movement and Tink 3rd Tri already, how exciting. 

I'm getting ready to leave for a scan today. So far i'm calm about it. God willing all these symptoms and drugs mean something more this time. Keep me in your thoughts guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

GL with scan :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Good luck BK - hope all is well and there's no extra babies in there - ha ha!

Rebaby - we're here to share and it's so sad he didn't meet his grandsons.

Widger - glad to hear you've got lots of movement, I'm sure it's a long wait


Is anybody else thinking that there's been lots of boys born on here - time for some girls Peach, BK and anyone else here TTC - it's time to even things up with some Christmas girls: Mary, Emmanuelle, Maria, Josephine, Gabriella, Christina - all great names for girls made at Christmas!!!!

BK - hope you're feeling better today. I'm struggling a bit here - think it's the worry of being officially TTC - that and all the silly obligatory crap that goes on at Christmas. I'm being practically forced to spend it with my 3 sisters who have been pretty awful to me since LO was born (forgivable) and barely acknowledged my MCs (not forgivable) and I'd quite happily never see them again!!! But have to think of my poor Mum!! crap!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

why do families have to be so difficult :hugs: to u Chilli


----------



## toby2

(((((((((chilli))))))))))hope you have a nice time anywayxx
i have found someone who will see me for moxibustion tomorrow which is a from of acupuncture which,apparently will turn my baby!heres hoping
lots of love and hugs to all who need them, xmas is often a bit bitter sweet
bk hope scan was ok
babydust all round
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bklove

Peach where are you? 

Thinks went good, first time someone said its in the uterus and the sac is measuring well. Hopefully next week we'll be well into 6weeks and we'll see something in there. Exciting stuff, but still holding my breath.


----------



## Tink1o5

Well i had my glucose test done today. And they tested me again to make sure im not anemic as my iron levels were low last time. I will get the results of the Glucose test back on monday due to the holiday, but my iron levels have gone up. Also baby is doing great his HB was 150. :happydance: and im measuring spot on. 

On a side note my birthday is on Dec 26th... and its snowing a little here so its slushy outside. Im unsure of what to do. Hubby said we can go to dinner and then go to the theater to see the new Alvin and the Chipmunks movie. :) anything else would could do throughout the day???

Sorry again about your Dad Rebaby. Im here if you need to talk, as i have lost my dad when i was 16 and my mom (who i never new anyways) in sep 2008 and my brother feb 2009. So i understand very well what your going through. :hugs: :hugs: 
On a positive note your son is Gorgeous and your going to have to post some updated pics of him for us. Im jealous 


How exciting for movement widger. I love when my little guy moves, except now its starting to hurt sometimes. But i still love it. :hugs: and congrats again on your sticky baby. 


Hope your appointment goes well BK. :hugs: im sure you will see a little flicker of a heartbeat at your 6 week appointment. 


Much love to all the Angel Ladies and have a VERY merry Christmas and Happy New Year. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, sorry been busy making presents and getting the flat sorted for the party tomorrow. Feeling all bunged up and achy :( don't want to take anything just in case ;)

chilli I know it's daunting ttc again, but try to enjoy it and see it as a new begginig for everything. Try to put the past away in a little bubble in your head so the negative energy doesn't leak to your positive. :hugs:

rebaby :hugs: once again I am so sorry for everything. I hope Christmas isn't too sad for you. :hugs:

bk so glad the scan went well. Keeping fingers crossed you get a nice strong heartbeat next time!

Lots of love and hugs to everyone. Xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Nice to see you Peach. Hope you have a wonderful party and have a great time. Merry Christmas :hugs:


----------



## bklove

Peach good luck with the party, sounds like fun. What is everyone elses Christmas plans? 

Tink105- Glad you and the baby are doing well. As for the bday dinner and a movie sounds good to me! 

I'm getting ready to go eat my dinner, mmmm mmm!


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: BKlove way to go next weeks scan will be even better im sure xxxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey Dawny. Nice to see you lurking around. Any Holiday plans for you?? :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> Hey Dawny. Nice to see you lurking around. Any Holiday plans for you?? :hugs:

Work work and more work :cry: only have boxing day off :( and not feeling great :( how are you?

Happy Christmas if I dont get a chance before the day to all of you xxxxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Aww sorry you have to work. My OH has to work on xmas to but gets today off (Xmas eve) and my birthday on saterday off. Im doing pretty good. Got to hear babys HB yesterday at my Glucose test appt. He is doing good, but starting to kick me in the ribs lol. 

:hugs: :hugs: make the best of your holiday though. And about not feeling well drink A LOT of orange juice. so far everytime i have felt a sore throat coming on or a cold or anything i drank a crap load of OJ and it has done wonders.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Happy Christmas everyone :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Congrats BK - glad all went well!!

Thanks Toby - gosh can't believe you've only a month to go - how exciting, so many babies here lately!!! Enjoy a pg Christmas and takle lots of photos of you and bumo by the tree!!!!


----------



## Chilli

And you Tink - I love all the good baby news!

Well here's hoping for Santa giving us what we want in our stockings eh?

Peaches sounds like you're being much better behaved than me - I've had half a bottle of wine today, but OV tests are neg so not too worried. Need to stop arguing with OH and start a bit more BD to make things happen though!

Love and good wishes to you all and those who are pg - don't worry I'll make sure I have your share of alcohol and stilton for you... hee hee!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Party went well. Have opened some of my present... :blush: OH pursuaded me to!! Feeling all bunged up and headachey but don't want to take anything just in case we've been lucky over the last few days... This cycle last year I got pg and was ill. I strongly believe that the amount of Day Nurse and Night Nurse I popped before I found out contributed to the mc. So soldiering on and soooooooo looking forward to collapsing and doing nothing tomorrow!!! :)

Merry Christmas to everyone. Hope 2010 brings us all everythingwe wish and hope for. Thank you all for getting me through 2009. Without all your support I don't know where I would be. You Angel ladies rock! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Kota

Merry Christmas Angel ladies!!

Hope whereever you are your having a lovely day!!


----------



## Chilli

Well this is very quiet...

Too many parties I suppose!

I'm having a crappy time being back TTC - just generally petrified and stressed out about EVERYTHING!!!! I'm not very good at trying to do other things and keep busy - although none of this helping as not very pleased with OH after 7th anniversary yesterday during which we did NOTHING special!??? Not exactly girding the loins if you know what I mean!?

How are you all getting on - any symton spotting going on? I can't tell if it's pg or hangover symptons - which are remarkabley similar!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

The first month after the MC I was terrible Chilli, I hope everything settles down soon :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Chilli, sorry you didn't do anything special for your anniversary. :hugs: am going to email you tomorrow with some things to try. Xxx

am trying not to symptom spot as I always get my knickers in a twist... Quite literally!! :rofl: am 9dpo (ish) and planning to test on New Years day. 

How was everyone's Christmas/weekend? :hugs: to all of you. Xxx


----------



## Chilli

I'm still not sure I've even ovulated yet this month as just came off of pill and keep forgetting to temp - but no other symptons either so maybe it's delayed.... all the alcohol, late nights and good food isn't helping me track things anyway. Oh well we'll see... fingers x'd for NYs Eve then Peaches


----------



## bklove

Chilli it is stressful but try to keep the fun in things, relaxed approach is the cool approach and its not to late to do something special. 

Thanks for all the holiday greetings guys, I hope you guys had a good one, and ofcourse all the best for 2010, what a year this one has been! and its still busy and hectic, thats why i've been mia. I did want to stop by today to let you know the scan went well, saw the hb! Still cautious about things, but this is the furthest we've gotten and I'm so thankful for that. 

Anyshoes have a great day ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

I'm so pleased to hear that BK - fantastic news! Here's to 2010 being a change of luck for us all.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hope so Chilli, 
AFM not particularly condfident aout it all. Spotted this morning, long and short of it is that got a scan through the EPU directly and measure 6 weeks(ish) with heart pulsations seen. I should be reassured, but had this about a similar time last time... long version is in my journal

Hope everyone is good this evening :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Hi Ladies. Just dropping in to say i got my Glucose Results back FINALLY after they had me worried and waiting for 7 days!
They said my Test came back normal, no gestational diabetes for me Thank goodness. 
i have a check up appointment on Jan 6th i think (preggo brain), im seeing the doc every 2 weeks now. 

Hope all is well with the rest of you and wishing you all a wonderful New Year celebration if you have one. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Mum2be - try and stay positive - I know it's SOOOOOO hard but it can't do any harm. :flower:Glad you saw a good heart beat - hopefully that reassures you a bit huh?

Me? I think I'm going mad - did a test this morning BFN :shrug:but no surprise as no idea when OV'd. Came off pill 3.12, AF came 10.12, Bd'ed 22,23,24 & 25 (I know!!:blush:) So even with earliest date still to early but need reassurance that not just psyching myself that am feeling sick and sore boobs - which at this point wouldn't surprise me. Will stay of champers tonight just in case - love to all for NY eve!!!


----------



## Widger

Just realised not posted on here a while. Hope you are all well xxx

Mum2Be - I had spotting pretty much all through 1st trimester and it drove me insane. It is so hard to remain positive but try. I am now almost half way through and can't believe I have got this far. I've still got a long way to go and every single milestone I come to I freak out (next one is 14th Jan for my 21 week scan) but all has been good so far so just have to try to be positive xxx 

Tink - Glad glucose results were good for you. 

Chilli/Peach/Dawny - Good luck with your TTC and getting those bfps in the future xxx

Bk - :happydance: So pleased all going well xxx

My little one has been kicking awya inside today, really active. Can't believe I am feeling anything on the outside too as supposed to be really early. Not taking anything for granted at all.

Let's all look forward to a positive 2010 for all of us. Happy new year xxx


----------



## bklove

mum2be:Hugs: and try not to stress, that'll probably just make it all worse...even though I KNOW that is easier said than done. 

Tink105- Great results! :hugs:

Chilli- not over till AF sings! 

Have a great day guys. Its snowing here which was unexpected to me. Slows the day down a bit, but i'm tired any way so slow is good. Happy New Year!!


----------



## toby2

happy new years lovely angel ladies-hope all your wishes and dreams come true
xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy New Year ladies!! :hugs: I hope everyone had a good one! 

:bfn: for me this morning :cry: Not losing hope though, so will test in a few days time. 2010 has to be a better year than 2009!


----------



## Chilli

That makes 2 of us Peaches - too early!!!!!!

test says NO! Body says YES!!! (especially (.)(.)s!!!!)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha :rofl: yep! (.)(.)'s are sore, slightly nauseaous and so very very :sleep: Let's see what tomorrow brings! xxx :hugs:


----------



## toby2

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

sounding good ladies :dust::dust & even stickier :dust:


----------



## Chilli

Well I got a first response BFN this morning :growlmad:- think I am seriously deluded as am 95% sure that I am pg - it's not like I'm don't know how it feels - I am SOOO sore, grrrrr feeling very low - wanted to be sure before school tom. Would help if knew when ov'd - think it was xmas day so 1st response should've been ok. What do you think girls - am I loco?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli... RELAX!! :hugs: Getting yourself all worked up is not going to help you. The FR tests only work at 25MIU (which is standard... they just have clever marketing) and are only 65% effective 6 days before :witch: is due and only get to be 99% when you've missed AF. My suggestion would be to not test again for a few days and see what happens. Please try not to work yourself up in to knots. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Thanks hun - those stats are annoying! What a bloomin waste of money! I'm sure that I'm the 35 % as in lots of pain now - can't even touch them!!!! How are you doing?


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Happy New Year Angel Ladies!

Chilli & Peach know how you're feeling right now, my af is due 6/1 had some brown spotting a couple of days ago and pinkish cm when wiping (sorry to much info) totally convinced myself this was going to be the month (like every other lol), boobs are HUGE and sooo sore haven't tested yet but getting my pre af bloat, mood swings and cramping. Guess i'll just have to wait and see.........

Toby wow not long now! xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Chilli

How fab will it be if it turns out we all are????


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mum2be - what happened that meant you had to go in for an emergency scan? Sorry if I missed something, just seen your signature. Glad you saw the hb and everything looked ok. :hugs: 

Tested again this morning and :bfn: No sign of :witch: and I normally start spotting a few days before she arrives, so not losing hope. Although we had a conversation today in the office about how cool it would be if you were to have twins on NYE and they were born in different years! So perhaps I'll hold out til March! :rofl: ;)

Lots of love and :hugs: to everyone. xx


----------



## Widger

Just to give you all a bit of hope ladies (particularly Chilli and Peach after your bfn), I had used up all my FRERs and defo thought I was out after getting bfn at 14dpo... but after my AF no show I then got a very very faint line (and I mean very faint) at 16dpo and that was on a FRER so it isn't over until the nasty :witch: arrives.

Hope she stays away for you all :dust: 

Toby - How are you? Not long to go now? Oh and Kota xx


----------



## toby2

my ticker is not quite right, i was 37wks on sunday-three weeks left and then i have about a week to get this one out as i had a c-sec last time and they wont let me go long over
Babycakes,chilli and peach i have everything crossed for you, i got my new years wish last year so am happy to give you it for this year
xxxx


----------



## bklove

Come on sore nipples! Would be cool to have multiple bfp's, my fingers are crossed! 
mum2be, things go well I think we are pregger buddies. I'm about 7w 3days today.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

started spotting Peach, not a great deal but enough to worry me stupid, they were fab at the EPU this time though and slotted me straight in for a scan, things have settled down now and symptoms have been really strong the last few days, so feel a bit daft now, but at least I'm not sat worrying :)


----------



## bklove

ohhh, come on baby! :dust: and :hugs: mum2be


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: mum2be Glad things are good. xxx


----------



## RobenR

Mum2be - I'm staying positive for you!

All you Angel ladies I am hoping for multiple BFPs to go around!


----------



## Tink1o5

well ladies i've got my 4D scan on saturday im very excited

How are the rest of you angels? hope the new year is going good for you all so far. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Started spotting... :cry: think I'm out... Half way through the Clomid now... getting worried we'll have to go down more extensive routes... :cry:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs:


----------



## bklove

:hugs: Peach. What are you guys thinking about next? 
tink105- that'll be exciting. Who are you going with?
robenr- how are things going with the baby?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have another 3 rounds of Clomid before I have to go in and talk to the FS about the other options. He said that if the Clomid doesn't work then things get "more complicated". I've also been looking at adoption. Not ready to give up yet though. So frustrating that nothing is obviously wrong... 

Tink, can't wait to see the 4D scan! I'm defo going to have one of those! :) 

Love and hugs to all :hugs: xxx


----------



## Chilli

Tink - scan sounds so exciting - I didn't know about them for DD but will defo do next time round! A friend of mine had one done that clearly shows her son picking his nose!!!! Hope yours is better behaved

Peaches:shrug: but stay positive - somewhere there's a little soul looking for such great parents!

Trying hard not to test again yet but it's SOOO tempting. Thursday is 14 dpo think but don't actually know...:dohh:


----------



## Chilli

PS - day off school tomorrow??!! Anyone else?


----------



## Chilli

Yeah for snow!!!!
Booh for BFNs!!!

Tomorrow will tell I guess - AF or not AF????


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I'm out Af started yesterday xx


----------



## Chilli

I'm sorry baby cakes!
I was hoping we'd have 3 BFPs this month - but it's looking like no luck for any of us:wacko:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, sorry Baby Cakes :hugs: Chilli are you testing tomorrow? Or did you get bfn this morning? I don't know what's going on with me as I have light spotting, but (.)(.)'s have got sorer and my temp went up today... wtf?! Anyway I guess we'll know by the end of the week! Roll on 15th Feb when the year starts properly (chinese new year!) Year of the tiger!! Gotta be better than the year of the OX!


----------



## toby2

(((((babycakes and peach)))))))) still have my fingers croseed chilli
we have a snow day today as well chilli but since i am on leave anyway it didnt count for me!!
lots of love
xxx


----------



## toby2

crossed post peach- fingers crossed fro you too!year of the tiger sounds great!!!


----------



## Widger

Sorry for af Babycakes :hugs:

Come on Peach B and Chilli :hugs: I'm rooting for you both. It took me 6/7 months Peach after last mc (well after my mc test results when I started TTC again) and this one is sticky.... *touch wood* so sending you lots of PMA xxx

Arrgghh today I was so upset - no snow day for me. Thousands of schools closed apart from mine :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Hey angels sorry I havent been around much lately just not having the best time atm with me working lots and body going :wacko: am on day 3 of spotting its not proper af and im being a right bitch right now and also thinking of my babies lots lately but not sure as to why really :cry: xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks to you all - you're so supportive!

Bummer Widger about no snow day!!

Dawny - sorry to hear you're not feeling so great. It's hard when you think about your babies I know..

I had an awful dream last night that I went for a scan and there was nothing there - hope it's not a sign - I felt sick when I woke up - but hey most of us know that feeling


----------



## bklove

awwwwwwww :hugs: to you ladies. This is no easy journey, but there is no room for giving up and we can get through this, even if its one moment at a time. Dawny in memory of your babies why don't you do something you love?


----------



## dawny690

Not sure what though even though its a good idea xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: dawny :hugs: 

:witch: got me :cry:


----------



## Chilli

Damn that witch!!!!
She's still holding out on me but feels like she might be on her way


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: to everyone... blasted :witch:


----------



## bklove

:growlmad:down with the :witch:! :hug: peach.


----------



## Widger

So sorry Peach :hugs:

Sorry you are feeling low Dawny. TTC is so tough especially when you think of the babies that could have been :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok, totally confused.... Thought :witch: was here last night ad had red on tp (sorry tmi) but have had nothing more today. Who knows what's going on?!! x


----------



## Chilli

ooh Peaches - still holding out hope for you

No witch for me... daring to get a little excited but also feel like I have a big rock on my chest called fear. Whatever or whoever you believe in pray for me please


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Sounding good ladies, when are u going to test? :)


----------



## Chilli

Tomorrow for me


----------



## Peach Blossom

No point testing for me... temp drop this am and more spotting, :witch: is just taking her time getting here I think.. Come on Chilli! Lots of :bfp: vibes to you. xxx :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: peach, although fingers still crossed for u both


----------



## Chilli

Thanks girls. hugs to you peaches


----------



## toby2

((((((((((peach)))))))) sorry my lovelyxxxx
:dust::dust::dust: for all, big sprinkles for chilli
xxx


----------



## bklove

uggh, this is crazy suspenful. I'm still holding out for you guys to. To hell with fear Chilli, come on baby :dust: :dust:


----------



## Widger

Arrghhh Peach - I hate it when that happens!! Let's hope it is implantation, I'm still holding out xxx

Do it Chilli... I can't bear suspense!!

:dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:witch: definitely here now... :cry:


----------



## dawny690

I wish she would hurry up and come here properly already been spotting for days now :hissy: xxxx


----------



## Chilli

BFN at 15-16 dpo - what's going on? No sign of AF and loads of symptoms


----------



## Chilli

Ok I've just been reading up a bit and I think that unfortunately the symptoms I thought were pg might just be from coming of pill. Both previous times that I've come off the pill I have been pg next month so that might explain it - just confusing symptoms of one thing for another - really thought I was... better get BD'ing again


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli It may still be that your dates are a bit wrong due to your body getting back to normal after coming off the pill... I still have hope for you! :hugs: xxx

Dawny, any sign of :witch:? :hugs: xx

Have been with out power for 14 hours... have come to my MIL's to defrost as we don't have any heating! Brrrr.... 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. :hug: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli It may still be that your dates are a bit wrong due to your body getting back to normal after coming off the pill... I still have hope for you! :hugs: xxx

Dawny, any sign of :witch:? :hugs: xx

Have been with out power for 14 hours... have come to my MIL's to defrost as we don't have any heating! Brrrr.... 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. :hug: xx


----------



## Chilli

Welcome back to the world of warmth Peaches - I'm fairly sure dates are right except if post pill is affecting when I Ov'd - I just don't know anything anymore!! Would like AF or BFP and not too bothered which at this stage because the suspense of not knowing is terrible - it's like I'm suspended - can't do anything else!!!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Fingers crossed your dates are wrong Chilli xx

:hugs: Peach xx


----------



## dawny690

Still just spotting 6th day now :hissy: xxxx


----------



## toby2

just dropping in with some love and hugs for those who need them
(((((((((())))))))))


----------



## Chilli

Toby - hope the snow has cleared by the time you need it!!!!

No news from me - too scared to retest - probably be thurs


----------



## bklove

Thanks for the love and hugs toby, hope you are doing well. 

Chilli sounds like a couple of us are in that suspended zone waiting for someting to happen. Something will give soon though! 

I had a cool weekend, got to wii it up with some friends who we shared we were preggers with, was cool to do that. Still not fully comfortable putting it out there, but getting there I think. God willing everything will just keep going well. Have a great monday ladies, i'm about to nap!


----------



## Chilli

I know BK - still no news from me except that my Mum swears that I didn't test +ive with DD until about a week after AF was due!!! I can't remember but I'm hoping she's right!! SOOOOOO tempted to go and buy another test & also getting very worried that I have something terrible wrong with me that is causing no AF.

How are all the pg ladies out there - aren't we getting close to some more births???


----------



## bklove

Chilli so how late are you now? 

Ladies i'm hungry, what are you guys having for lunch? Ok i'm not that hungry, just thinking about food:)


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Chilli how are u being so patient?! xx :test:


----------



## toby2

(((((((((((chilli)))))))))) even if af is late and you arnt preg it doesnt mean there is anything wrong-it is very exciting that your mum remembers that, i have no idea how you are managing not to test, roll on thurs and hopefully your good newsxxx
bk i had a tuna sandwich for lunch-not very inspiring i am afraid!
Kota is very close to her due date, just a few days and i have 12 days to go
xx


----------



## Chilli

Ok. well I bought a test on way home so will test in am - see not so patient!!! I think I'm about 5 days late - which I have never been before but my body has had afew hormonal imbalances this year

BK I had lentil & sundried tomato soup - yummy!!!

Any day now from Kota then - any news?


----------



## Tink1o5

how exciting chili. i hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## dawny690

Chilli said:


> Ok. well I bought a test on way home so will test in am - see not so patient!!! I think I'm about 5 days late - which I have never been before but my body has had afew hormonal imbalances this year
> 
> BK I had lentil & sundried tomato soup - yummy!!!
> 
> Any day now from Kota then - any news?

Kota is in early stages of labour :wohoo: she went in for a check up earlier and had some protein in her urine and her bp was high so they checked her out and she was 1cm dilated and they could feel Oompa's head :yipee: so should be today or tomorrow i reckon xxxxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Yay for Kota :happydance:

You next Toby2 :thumbup:

Have you tested yet Chilli? xx


----------



## Chilli

oooh another team baby - poor Kota right now though - I'll be thinking of you girl!!!!

No baby - FMU!!!!!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I'm keeping everything X'd for you!! xx

How are you doing Peach? xx


----------



## Rebaby

Wahoo! Go Kota! :happydance:

Thanks for the update dawny :thumbup:

And fingers crossed for you tomorrow morning chilli.

I think i have a sleepless night ahead of me- Toby had his 1st immunisations this afternoon and although he is asleep right now and doesn't seem too bothered i am a nervous wreck. Got my thermometer and calpol at the ready :blush: crazy neurotic mum i am :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Angel ladies! :hugs:

fingers crossed for you tomorrow Chilli. :dust:

Good luck Kota!! :dust:

good to hear from you Rebaby. Hope you don't need the calpol! Xx

I'm doing ok. On round 5 of Clomid, thought it was 4, but as I did one early last year it's actually 5. So only this round and one more before we have to go down more complicated routes... So keep your fingers crossed guys!!! 

Love and hug to everyone xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Really hope this round works for ya peach :hugs:

Nice to hear from you rebaby. Im sure your little one will be just fine. Good to be prepared though. :)

How exciting for Kota. Wishing her an easy labor. and send lots of :hugs:

Then not long after Kota, Toby will be following :happydance:
... Then not long after Toby i will be following :haha:


I had a 3D ultrasound on the 9th, but i hadnt been drinking enough water so my body was dehydrated. my little man had his face smooshed into my tummy and refused to budge. So we will be going back this friday for a second chance. So i'v been drinking lots of water. :)

How are the rest of you ladies doing? :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Bloody BFN!!!!! :growlmad: Have just called to have phone appt with GP - am really worried what's going on as I would swear I was pg - thinks it's going now though---again!!!??:nope: Just hope things happen naturally and I don't have to have any procedures again. Reckon I've just got bad old eggs from my mispent youth!!??

Sorry being a bit self indulgent - might be easier if I didn't feel so nauseaus!!!


----------



## Rebaby

Aww chilli :hugs: i'm sorry about the BFN hun. A GP appointment sounds like a good idea, even if it's just to put your mind at ease. Big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli hon :hugs: Don't stress too much. There are all sorts of reasons that you may be feeling the way you're feeling and still getting bfn. The main one of these being that you've just come off the pill so your body is still adjusting. I hope the GP can shed some light on it for you. xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

:hugs: Chilli, hope your GP can help! xx

I've got everything crossed for you Peach xx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks everyone - gp going to take blood tommorow so will find out more fri hopefuly. I know Peaches, but it's soo frustrating and I've always ben so regular except once and that was chem pg!! Anyway lets wait for Kota's nice news


----------



## bklove

mmmm, lentil and sun dried tomato soup. I just had soup again today, had no left overs to bring so grabbed a can of good ol chunky soup, was pretty tasty to. 

Rebaby- you are a good crazy, neurotic mom! :hugs:

Kota- I'm praying for a safe delivery for you both. Go baby go! :dust:

Peach- Everything crossed for you this cycle! Keep on the positive vibes, this has to work itself out. 

Chilli- Were you that wild in your youth?! I really think your eggs are ok, and your body is just doing something funky this cycle. The dr's visit sounds like a good next step along with the bloods. Try not to over think it because stress can stirr the pot even more. :hug:

As for me, in a few more hours i'm off for another scan and repeat blood work. Keep me in your thoughts guys. I'm feeling good, but there is always that hint of anxiety. But God is good, and all will be well. I'm about to go do some work so the time will pass. Have a fabulous day ladies.


----------



## Rebaby

Hope the scan went well bklove :thumbup:


----------



## dawny690

Kota is being inducted today so Oompa will be here today :yipee: xxxxx


----------



## Chilli

Wow it's all go around here! Kota - can't wait for your news

bk - everything crossed for your scan and thank you for your kind words - Yes I think it really was that mispent but admit I enjoyed it all!!!

Am VERY P****d off with doctor - went to have bloods which meant driving in very icy conditions & getting someone to look after DD only to be told that they won't do a pg test using bloods (for whatever reason!!!!???) and so there was no point me being there and to wait til weekend - test again and come back for hormonal blood check next week if no change. Bloody ******* do they not understand how traumatic the whole pg issue is for us anyway without leaving me worrying about things for another week. I'm trying so hard not to stress as this may affect if am pg - but I'm so worried now. So called my consultant at hospital and potentially if nothing else will have scan next thurs. Will try to keep PMA for now and hope something happens - BFP or AF don't mind


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Chilli. :hugs: Please try not to worry too much. I know it's very stressful not knowing what is going on with your body, but if you've not had a bfp on an hpt then there is no point in doing a blood test. It isn't any more sensitive, it is just more accurate in measuring the hcg level. They should test your thryoid levels as hyperthyroidism plays havoc with your cycles. Stay strong lovely and try not to stress out about it too much. The worst thing you can do for your body is to get panicked by everything. :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

:hugs: Chilli xx


----------



## bklove

I don't know why taking bloods is so complicated, just do it to rule things out. It doesn't hurt them and helps you. Sorry you had to go through that Chilli. How are things going today? 

The scan was ok. The dr did the taking a long time to talk thing which threw us off. He thought there was something wrong with the umbilical cord...that was gut wrenching for a 2nd...and we went for a higher resolution scan the next day and they said all looks normal for the developmental age, so thank God, baby is doing well! And I know will continue to grow just as its suppose to. Grow baby grow! 

:hugs: everyone, have a good weekend. Doing something different and fun!..then come back and tell me about it:)


----------



## Peach Blossom

So glad the scan went sell BK. :hugs:

I'm off to Swan Lake with my sisters tomorrow night... Matthew Bournes all male version! :) xx


----------



## dawny690

News from Kota sure she wont mind me telling you Oompa is HERE :yipee: :wohoo:

It's a boy. Welcome to the world oompa aka Phoenix Declan Sutters, born 15th January 5.10am, weighing 8lbs 10 oz and 21.5"

Gas, air and water only. Mum, dad and baby all doing well.

Well done darling xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! :happydance: Congratulations to Kota. How wonderful. xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Wahoooooo :happydance: Fantastic news! Congratulations kota :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Oh fab - another Team Angels baby. Congrats Kota, can't wait to hear all your news :hugs:

Well then, Toby will be next then Tink :yipee: 

Tink - Hope this scan was better than last and you are hydrated this time 

Chilli - Hope you get some answers soon, must be really stressful for you. Try to stay positive xxx

Peach & Baby Cakes - I'm keeping everything crossed for you this cycle :hugs:

Bklove - So pleased to hear about your scan going well. That baby is well and truly sticking on so don't you worry :hugs:

Rebaby - How are things going with your lovely boy then?

Dawny - How are things with you? Has the spotting stopped? 

As for me I had my scan yesterday and am pleased to say all was perfect. I am so happy it is untrue. Like Toby2 said, I think now I will start relaxing a bit... only taken 21 weeks eh? :) I'm also staying Team :yellow:


----------



## Tink1o5

Hi angels!!

I had my 3D scan and wanted to show you my perfect little boy. Im so in love:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAGE_47.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1









IMAGE_39.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0









IMAGE_48.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0









IMAGE_52.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 0









IMAGE_53.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Chilli

Wow - lots of lovely news here - BIG congrats to Kota, finally enjoying motherhood.Be VERY happy!!!!!

BK I can imagine those terrible moments of worry, but phew - all is well which is fab!

Tink - whoppee!! You can see his little face! No nose picking I hope?

Well my waiting is over. I'm 95% sure it was a chemical (hate that term) as had strong pg symptoms 2 days after OV was due up until about a day before AF was due when they started declining just as in previous MMCs. Yesterday started a thin yellowy orange liquid discharge which continued to today (just like I had in previous & nothing like normal AF) and I'm expecting bleeding anytime now. Feel wiped out and gutted that that's 4 in a row now. I know that there's a small possiblity that it's just late AF (9days)due to coming of pill - but I know my body and I know it's not that simple. I'm sure you girls are with me on that. At least this time it's happened very early and I didn't have weeks of dreams and hopes dashed - also no need for D&C (whihc would have been very scary no.3 & posible permanent damage to lining) and hopefully with a bit of temping means things'll get back to normal quickly and can try again in a few weeks. 

Sorry to put a dampener on all the joy here


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: Chilli, I hope u know where ur at soon :flower:


----------



## Tink1o5

Chilli said:


> Wow - lots of lovely news here - BIG congrats to Kota, finally enjoying motherhood.Be VERY happy!!!!!
> 
> BK I can imagine those terrible moments of worry, but phew - all is well which is fab!
> 
> Tink - whoppee!! You can see his little face! No nose picking I hope?
> 
> Well my waiting is over. I'm 95% sure it was a chemical (hate that term) as had strong pg symptoms 2 days after OV was due up until about a day before AF was due when they started declining just as in previous MMCs. Yesterday started a thin yellowy orange liquid discharge which continued to today (just like I had in previous & nothing like normal AF) and I'm expecting bleeding anytime now. Feel wiped out and gutted that that's 4 in a row now. I know that there's a small possiblity that it's just late AF (9days)due to coming of pill - but I know my body and I know it's not that simple. I'm sure you girls are with me on that. At least this time it's happened very early and I didn't have weeks of dreams and hopes dashed - also no need for D&C (whihc would have been very scary no.3 & posible permanent damage to lining) and hopefully with a bit of temping means things'll get back to normal quickly and can try again in a few weeks.
> 
> Sorry to put a dampener on all the joy here

Nope haha no nose pickin. Hes a cuddler though. He loves to snuggle up with his momma. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Rebaby

I'm sorry chilli :hugs: i can only imagine how you must be feeling, i have everything crossed that your run of bad luck ends here and that your next cycle is the one for you :hugs:

Widger and bklove- glad the scans went well :thumbup: I have to say widger, i think team yellow is definitely the place to be ;) We enjoyed not knowing so much, and everyone was hilarious saying "That is definitely a girl/boy" like they had x-ray vision :dohh: :haha: I spent the first half convinced i was having a girl and the second half utterly and totally convinced i was having a boy. In fact i had got it into my head so much that i was having a boy that when they announced to me "It's a boy!" when Tobias was born i honestly thought "Of course it is, what's wrong with you people?! Talk about stating the obvious!" :haha: Haha.

Love the scan pics tink- it must be amazing to see your LO in such detail before he is here.



Widger said:


> Rebaby - How are things going with your lovely boy then?

We are doing okay. The new medication seems to be helping a little with his reflux, and his little personality shines through more each and every day. The other night i had a seriously "awww" moment- we are co-sleeping and during the night i was half asleep and felt something stroking my face. I thought "aww, must be OH feeling a bit snuggly" but when i opened my eyes it was Toby petting my cheek in his sleep. He didn't know what he was doing obviously, he doesn't have that level of co-ordination yet, but still it was very cute :cloud9:

I am still having a hard time coming to terms with my Dad's death, made worse by the fact my stepmum is making things extra difficult right now (won't go into it all here though) but i am just taking it a day at a time, as that's all you can do really isn't it?

My little man definitely keeps me sane and smiling (most of the time anyway ;) )

Hugs to all who need them today :hugs:


----------



## bklove

Awww Chilli, i'm sorry to hear that. Even though it could still be your body readjusting off the pill. And I do hope this cycle brings you greater possibilities. :hug:

Tink- great pics, its so crazy to see so much detail. Must have been an exciting experience. 

Widger- Thanks, trying not to worry. 

Hope you ladies are enjoying the weekend. I'm beat but on here typing!lol and its 12:34am and I need to be up in a few hours. Darn bnb!


----------



## dawny690

Widger said:


> Dawny - How are things with you? Has the spotting stopped?

Yes I only had 6 days worth and it never turned into the full :witch: so I dont know whats going on with me xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tink1o5 said:


> Hi angels!!
> 
> I had my 3D scan and wanted to show you my perfect little boy. Im so in love:cloud9:

Tink those photos are amazing! Those 3D scans never cease to amaze me!! So glad everything is well with you little boy. Bet you can't wait to meet him now!! :) :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

dawny690 said:


> Widger said:
> 
> 
> Dawny - How are things with you? Has the spotting stopped?
> 
> Yes I only had 6 days worth and it never turned into the full :witch: so I dont know whats going on with me xxxxxClick to expand...

Sorry your body's not behaving properly Dawny. Has your Dr ever suggested medication like Clomid or Provera? :hugs: Hope it starts behaving soon!!


----------



## dawny690

Peach Blossom said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widger said:
> 
> 
> Dawny - How are things with you? Has the spotting stopped?
> 
> Yes I only had 6 days worth and it never turned into the full :witch: so I dont know whats going on with me xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry your body's not behaving properly Dawny. Has your Dr ever suggested medication like Clomid or Provera? :hugs: Hope it starts behaving soon!!Click to expand...

:nope:


----------



## Peach Blossom

You should talk to them about it. Your cycles have been all over the place like mine haven't they? :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rebaby :hugs: Things must be so bitter sweet at the moment and I can't imagine how you are getting through it. Stay strong my lovely and know that we're always here as a shoudler to cry on and to support you through. :hugs: xx


----------



## toby2

((((chilli))))))))) 
lots of hugs to those angel ladies who need them- sending you bucket loads of dust
congrats to all the angel mummies and bumps, sounds like everything is going ok((((()))))
i have a consultants appointment tomorrow as my baby is upside down again- i was really fed up about this yesterday but actual have nothing to be fed up about in the bigger picture so am trying to remind myself of that today
xxx


----------



## Widger

Tink - Great scan pics. You must be so great to see your little one when he is nearly here :yipee:

Chilli - :hugs: I've replied to you on recurrent mc thread xxx

Peach - Must be coming up to BDing time. Sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle.

Anytime now Toby2 :happydance:

Rebaby - Did take willpower staying team :yellow: but i'm now really glad with decision. You are right about everyone telling me sex, so many said girl to start, now changed to boy - I don't have a clue :haha: I'm sorry that things are a bit tough at the moment. You've always got us to talk to on here :hugs: xxx

Dawny - I'm with PeachB on this one, go to docs and talk about your spotting etc. Better to get it seen to now, you've been TTC such a long time you deserve to have some answers :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Huge hugs Chilli, I'm sorry you're having to go through this again. :hugs:

Sorry I haven't been around much lately, the last few weeks have just been a bit of a blur, especially the last 7 days. 
All is great now though, home with my little boy who is just amazingly chilled out and content. Either that or he's just lazy! :haha: 

Sending hugs and dust to all those that need them.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Kota, look at your beautiful boy... :hugs: xxx


----------



## Chilli

Beautiful Kota!!!!!!


----------



## Widger

What a gorgeous little boy Kota xx

Just wanted to see how things are Chilli? Did you go to the doctors in the end? :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Widger - no I haven't. DOn't think there's mcuh point really. Just trying to dust myself down and start again - not had a great week really but I'll get there


----------



## toby2

(((((((chilli)))))))))))))sorry you have had a crappy week
xx


----------



## Chilli

Any day now Toby - thank goodness the snow has gone????!!!!

No news from anyone??????


----------



## MyTwinAngels

Hi All.

Im new and in search of support and someone to understand . . .?

I said goodbye to twin angels in October 2007 and and still trying to understand why?

My partner doesn't like to talk about it, not sure if its his way of dealing with it?

I have such a desire to be a mother, but he wants to wait. Not sure how long I can!

I'm 21 and he is 23, he wants eveything to be 'perfect' and 'planned' but things dont always go that way do they.

Im guessing theres a lot of PG ladies here as well as Angel Mommies? :) 

Please introduce yourselves x x x


----------



## dawny690

MyTwinAngels said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Im new and in search of support and someone to understand . . .?
> 
> I said goodbye to twin angels in October 2007 and and still trying to understand why?
> 
> My partner doesn't like to talk about it, not sure if its his way of dealing with it?
> 
> I have such a desire to be a mother, but he wants to wait. Not sure how long I can!
> 
> I'm 21 and he is 23, he wants eveything to be 'perfect' and 'planned' but things dont always go that way do they.
> 
> Im guessing theres a lot of PG ladies here as well as Angel Mommies? :)
> 
> Please introduce yourselves x x x

Welcome to our little group hun sorry you find yourself here though :hugs:

Think we all feel that desire hun I know I do, I think by what you say your partner is still dealing with the loss of your twins which cant be easy I find some men dont like to talk about their "emotions" but he cares which is why he says he wants everything to be perfect and planned :flower:

Not so many pg ladies left now some have had their babies but all who are pg and the ones who arent yet have all suffered a loss of some sort most here are mc's :hugs:

BTW Im Dawn im 28 (29 in feb :growlmad: ) hubby is John who is 41 and we have had 3 mc's xxxx


----------



## MyTwinAngels

Hi Dawn,

Sorry for your losses. Our Angel's were too perfect for Earth.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone who has lost. They are looking down on us from Heaven. I wish I had seen them, or had the chance to take photos :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Welcome mytwinangels :hugs: so sorry for your loss. You will find the ladies here a huge support. I would not have coped with the last year without them. 

Well, a year ago today I found out I was pregnan with my first angel. Had a wobble yesterday, especially as I had to face meeting my cousins baby for the first time... He was born on my angels due date. But, as much as I dreaded it, I was fine and it was really lovely meeting him... He is very cute!! It gave me hope. This morning I had the biggest temp jump I've ever had after ovulation. Feeling very positive and hopeful that this cycle is the one. 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend. :hugs: to everyone. Xx


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome to team angels MyTwinAngels, i'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

The ladies here are all lovely and have been an incredible support to me. I miscarried February 2009 and fell pregnant just 2 weeks later (so was overjoyed but a nervous wreck!) I now have an 11 week old baby boy and feel like the luckiest person on earth, not a day goes by when i don't feel grateful for him :cloud9: I hope you won't have too long to wait for your own sticky bean :hugs:

Peach: Glad it wasn't too difficult for you meeting your cousins baby :hugs: fingers crossed this is the cycle for you :thumbup:


----------



## bklove

Sorry i've been MIA ladies, my MIL just passed and thats been something else, but everyone is doing fairly well. Getting ready to go spend some time with his family now but wanted to send you guys a quick hello and lots of :hugs:

Mytwinangels I'm sorry you had to go through what you did, and I know you are still dealing with the rawness of it, we all know how that is and you are in good company. I've had several losses, and i'm pregnant now, thank God, and things are going as they should, so there is still great possibilities. I think our partners don't always see it the way we do, and I think its because they have a more external experience, we live it, see it, feel it and that takes its toll. But again, we are here and we understand so feel free to let out whatever and do take care of yourself. Healing takes time, I still deal with fears and anxieties. :hug: to you. 

Have to run ladies.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

sorry to hear about ur MIL BK, hope everything else is going well :hugs:
Mytwinangels, I mc in October and DH had found it really hard, I don't think I really realised how it had shook him :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

So sorry to hear about your MIL bklove :hugs: Thinking of you and your family :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Thinking of you and your family BK hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Hi my twin - sorry to hear of your losses and here's to sucess in the future.

Peaches - sounding hopeful....

I keep forgetting to temp - seem to have lost enthusiasm for it all


----------



## Chilli

Sorry to hear of your troubles BK - sending you big hugs


----------



## toby2

hello my twin-sorry you are joining us but glad you have found us(((((((((())))))))))
i found the desire to get pregnant after my two m/c HUGE, it can be really tough at times-think men find it harder to talk about loss because they just want to make it better, there are lots of lovelyladies here who you can talk to your hearts content-i had my first m/c in july 2008 and my second in jan 2009-expecting my new little one any day now
hugs and love to those who need it
lots of dust to those who are waiting....
xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Hi Twin, sorry to hear about your little angels. I mc'd Feb 2009, and fell pregnant with this little boy in july 2009. Due in march. Dont give up hope. My OH doesnt like to talk about it either, men just have a diffrent way of dealing than we do.

Sorry to hear about your sad news BK. Sending love your way.

C'mon toby whats going on... :haha: this little munchkin needs to make an appearance already. :) :hugs:

Hope all is well with the rest of you angel ladies... Sending :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## toby2

:hugs: and :dust:
still here!


----------



## dawny690

toby2 said:


> :hugs: and :dust:
> still here!

Whats the plans now your so overdue? xxxx


----------



## toby2

my ticker is wrong, only three days overdue!have a hospital appointment next monday when i am guessing they will book me in for induction but am hoping things will sort themselves out before then!


----------



## dawny690

Thought over 40wks was overdue? :wacko: maybe not :lol: good luck hun cant wait to see your LO xxxx


----------



## toby2

its all a bit confusing because some people seem to count 38wks as full term but the drs say 40wks for due date and then will let you go up to two weeks more if all is ok- i am currently 40wk +3


----------



## dawny690

Oh your ticker is way out then lol xxxx


----------



## bklove

Good luck toby seems like any minute for you, I think? 

I'm doing ok, thanks for your thoughts ladies and my hubby is doing well to even though I know he misses his mom who he was very close with. Death is never easy at any angle, but she's one more angel looking down on us.

But how is everyone otherwise?


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Good to hear your both doing ok BK xx

How is everyone else doing?

Well I'm on a complete downer, got an appt with GP to discuss our fertility on 8th Feb as, if AF does arrive on 3rd will be officially 12 months of TTC, I know full well that she will though can feel pre af cramps now. Sorry ladies just need to snap out of this. On the plus side though I have finally started my TTC Journal, been wanting to do one for ages but keep putting it off - sometimes seeing things written is a bit of harsh reality. I would post the link so you could take a look but thats far too techinical for me lol 

xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry you're feeling so down babycakes :hugs: i hope your gp will have some good news for you.

I've linked your journal for you:

Baby Cakes TTC Journal

so it's easy for people to find :thumbup: Off to have a read myself now.

How's everyone else doing? How are things with you dawny?


----------



## dawny690

Not good :cry: xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

dawny690 said:


> Not good :cry: xxxx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

What's going on hun?

Is your CD ticker right? :(


----------



## dawny690

Rebaby said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Not good :cry: xxxx
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> What's going on hun? *Long story hun but problems at home *
> 
> Is your CD ticker right? :( *Yes it is  not good last one was 115 days though and this is my 2nd cycle since my BO*Click to expand...

Hope you and LO are well xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Oh i'm really sorry chick, hope whatever it is settles down soon :(

:growlmad: to the crazy long cycles!

We're doing okay thanks, OH has sadly just lost his aunty so Toby has his 2nd family member's funeral to go to next week and he's not even 3 months old yet :nope: But he is thriving and keeping us all smiling :cloud9:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: BK and Baby Cakes. :hugs:

Well, I test next weekend... as you'll know I'm on the penultimate round of Clomid and on 14th Feb it will officially be 2 years TTC... Trying to stay positive and believe that this is my time. I went to see the GP to discuss IVF at the beginning of the week and I meet all the criteria for the NHS in my area, so at least I know I won't have to pay if it does get to that. 

How's everyonen else doing? Any exciting plans for the weekend? I've got a wedding and my nephew's 1st birthday party!

:hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Dawny :hugs: Have you asked your GP about Clomid yet? It sorted my cycles out immediately. 

Rebaby, so sorry about your OH's aunty. What a year already for you!! So happy that TOby is doing well. :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Peach Blossom said:


> :hugs: Dawny :hugs: Have you asked your GP about Clomid yet? It sorted my cycles out immediately.
> 
> Rebaby, so sorry about your OH's aunty. What a year already for you!! So happy that TOby is doing well. :hugs:
> 
> xxxxx

Not yet hun as I work shifts its hard to get an appointment :( hope you get your :bfp: soon xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

If this round works for me I'll send you my last prescription! ;) Hope you get to see someone soon lovely. 
xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Peach Blossom said:


> If this round works for me I'll send you my last prescription! ;) Hope you get to see someone soon lovely.
> xxxx

:cry: Awww hun thats so sweet of you as long as its a sticky for you darling I cant wait to see your sticky :bfp: xxxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

:hugs: Dawny xx

Got my fingers x'd for you Peach xx

Thanks Rebaby - that simple huh? :dohh:


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies. I don't have big plans for the weekend, probably be back with the hubby's family before they head back to their homes.....I have a craving for taco bell right now, mmmmm.

Anyway, babycakes welcome to Journal land! I actually found it pretty helpful, it as a good way to vent and cope with things. 

Dawny- that is a mighty long cycle, I do hope you get that appointment soon. Are you trying any natural remedies like b6, exercise etc?

Rebaby- Sorry you guys have to deal with another loss, it seems to be a funky time of transitions. 

Peach Blossom- Is the IVF free? Thats great if it is. It doesn't sound like you are looking forward to that route to much though?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah it is free on the NHS, but the wait can be quite lengthy. Really Really hope I don't have to go down that route!


----------



## Chilli

Wow - you've all been busy and suddenlt there's 3 pages to catch up on. Sorry if I miss anything out... but...
Peaches - let's hope there's a BFP b4 IVF!!!
Rebaby - that LO is gorgeous!!!
Dawny - why are our bodies so badly behaved!!??
Bk - hope you're ok hun?
Baby cakes - sorry to hear you're fed up hun, hope you're feeling better soon!

Well I went to see a lovely GP yesterday about feeling so distracted and low all the time... and I'm officially depressed!!! Tried to get me to take drugs but I'm gonna try the "looking on the bright side" and counselling route first - would be nice to feel right again! Have felt a bit better since she diagnosed me actually - not quite so useless


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli. When I went through a bout of depression a few years back the GP wanted to put me on drugs, which I too refused. I did however take St. Johns Wort which I felt really really helped... placebo or no it worked for me! The counselling is also a huge step. Well done! I hope that things start to look brighter for you soon. 

I went to see a consultant yesterday as a follow up to the mc in July... yes it has taken that long for the follow up!! Thank God I've gone private for the fertility stuff!! Anyway I went in and she said "so why are you here?"..... um... cos I got a letter to come here!! I didn't ask to see you. She then proceeded to ask me what the history was despite having my file in front of her.... She then told me that because I'd only had 2 mc's (she won't count the chemical as a mc) with OH that I don't qualify as a recurrent miscarriage patient... even though I mc'd 10 years ago with a different partner. Was so cross and disappointed. At least there wasn't any more bad news though! Silver lining and all!


----------



## Chilli

Oh dear Peaches - that doesn't sound like a very positive experience - my chemical did count! So I guess you could insist although maybe it's because I'm such an old bird these day????

I'm feeling much brighter today - maybe it's the sun, and had a nice romantic evening with OH last night which helps!


----------



## toby2

((((((((((peaches &Chilli))))))))
had my little boy on sunday, Laurie-all home safe and sound now
xx


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: congrats hun xxxxx


----------



## Chilli

Wow Toby - HUGE congratualtions hun - we all know how lucky you are!!!!! It's a lovely name and I hope you're doing well and that all went smoothly - give him a kiss from me xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congratulations Toby! :hugs: can't wait to see photos!! I hope you and the wee one are doing well and enjoying getting to know each other. :hugs:

Just been dancing with my brother at the 100 club in London. We go to the swing dance class then stay to dance to the live band. Great fun!! Good for the heart and soul :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats Toby!! Glad your both doing well :hugs: :happydance: :happydance:

who is next in line? i'v lost track???

Hope all is well with everyone...


----------



## dawny690

Think your next tink xxxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Huge congratulations Toby xxx


----------



## bklove

:happydance: Congrats Toby! I'm looking forward to seeing pics to. Hope you guys are adjusting well, even if your not don't worry about it!

Chilli- I think counseling is a great idea, as well as maintaining a positive outlook all around. I think all of the above will do you great justice...maybe you should go dancing to, does alot for Peach!

Wish I could take some dance lessons now, but sure can't, unless its a 2 step cha cha cha:) I'm doing ok though, still trying to manage the tiredness and anxiously waiting my next scan. Well trying not to be so anxious. I'm also trying to be more active and healthy. The goal is to get back to the gym 3 times a week. Did the wii today, so thats going to count as a day. The hubby and I have a crazy competition going on so that got me up early and going this morning, I beat 2 of his high scores and set a new record for the one score of mines he can't beat:thumbup: Can't tell you how that made my day. 

Peach- Its great to hear its free though, its like 10,000+ to get those services here. Does suck to hear about the wait. I hope you never get to that point either, but at the same time if thats what it takes, take it.

Dawny how are you doing?


----------



## dawny690

Im good thanks xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Mmm maybe dancing - I've also heard singing uplifts the soul - apparently it actually stimulates happy hormones - supposed to be joining a choir but never seem to make it!

Well the good news is I have an interview on Friday so I might at least get one part of my "not quite as it should be" life sorted.

I guess you're next Tink... then????


----------



## Peach Blossom

What's the interview for Chilli?


----------



## Tink1o5

really? I thought there might be someone in front of me Holy cow lol! :O


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

dancing sounds fun Peach
Good luck with interview Chilli
Already said it but huge congrats Toby
Sounds as though r coping better than me Bk, it's as much as I can do to work atm,let alone exercise, although am hoping to get into a routine of swimming regularly
AFM, after a pants week support wise from my MW and EPU, managed to pull a few strings after a rough weekend and had my dating scan today, all is well and the monkey kept the sonographer on her toes trying to catch him/her... and have felt brave enough to delve into the world of the pregnancy journals...


----------



## Widger

Toby :hugs: Congrats on your baby boy. So glad you were able to go through the birth after the breech scares earlier on. Can't wait to hear your news about your little one :happydance:

Tink it is YOU next woo hoo :yipee: 

Peaches - Hope all goes well this month

Chilli - Glad you are feeling a little better. As peachb said my friend took St John's Wort when she felt down and she really felt like it helped her. AGain, she wasn't sure if it was just because she knew she was taking something but she didn't care... it helped her all the same :hugs:

Can't believe you are almost 12 weeks Bklove :happydance:

I was viable yesterday! I really can't believe it. Had midwife appointment today and little one is measuring week ahead still. :happydance:As long as I don't have to give birth to a heffer :haha:

Congrats to Mum2Be on a great scan. I'll check out your journal. I didn't start mine till my 12 week scan as was too scared. I hope everything from here on becomes more and more uneventful... if you know what I mean :hugs: You team yellow too??


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

yup and staying there, I have enough to get without overdoing it on the coloured clothes lol


----------



## Chilli

Gosh - you're all doing so well, congrats on scan Mum2b.

Interview is for another school - hoping a change might perk me up. Bit panicked but hopefully pull it off! Am in 2ww ----eeeeekkk!!! Got +ive OPK so hoping to get BFP too

Won't St Johns Wort affect pg? Used to take it for PMT (discovered that argued with OH every weekend before AF.)


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations toby!!!! :yipee: Can't wait to see some pics :D

Good luck with the interview chilli :thumbup:


----------



## bklove

Chilli- Good luck with the interview. Change is good! and if its similar to what you've been doing then go in knowing you are experienced and you can take on the position- positive thoughts all the way. 

Tink105- Its all you in about 6 weeks and 5 days, are you guys pretty much ready now?

mum2bewaiting- 12 weeks, yeah! I'm glad the scan went well. I'm looking forward to seeing some pics to. 

Widger- go baby go! Are you feeling any movement yet? 

As for me, I think i've been getting prego brain. I've been forgetting stuff, mixing up my days, I could swear today is Friday. I think its this extra fatigue thats come on. I did go to the gym yesterday and it did feel good to go, hope it didn't bother baby to much. I'll probably take off today, or Wii it up and go tomorrow. I'd love to go swimming, but no place to go thats close...and oh, I still have to work on my swimming skills. :p


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow BK, you're putting me to shame... I don't exercise that much when I'm not pg!!

... talking of which.... I tested this morning and despite me being sure I could see a line OH denied there was anything there... did CB Digi at work... :bfn:... got home just now and did an FRER... :bfp: not a feint line, not overwhelmingly strong, but defo defo there! :happydance: OH is out with a friend tonight. I'm going to pretend to do the test tomorrow morning and then show him! So excited!! Not scared at all, just pure joy and excitement!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:wohoo: fab news Peach :):):) am so chuffed

I went back to work today and I had complete preggo brain going on... so I'll join ur club Bk, scan pic is in my journal for anyone that is interested :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

LOVE your scan pic Mum2b... :hugs: xx


----------



## Chilli

That's great Peaches - and only 12 dpo!!!

Not many of us left trying now...


----------



## Tink1o5

BK- Well not quite haha. we still have quite a bit to buy. but were getting there slowly.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## RobenR

Peach I'm so happy for you! Are you going to do another test? Congrats this is wonderful news!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats Peach! how exciting :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks guys. Think I'll test again today, tomorrow, the day after, the day after... I'm a POAS-aholic :rofl: So excited I couldn't sleep last night!! :wohoo:


----------



## dawny690

Yay peach congrats hun just me and chilli now xxxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Peach that is fabulous news :happydance: xxx

Don't forget me Dawny :cry: haha, Witch got me yesterday morning, GP appointment next Tuesday really nervous don't know why?!. Any ideas what tests they do first ladies?

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

What are you seeing your GP for baby cakes? X


----------



## Chilli

BC and Dawny - it's hard being left isn't it? Hope it's only for another month!:wacko: I'm in 2ww but not feeling very hopeful

So Peaches, how many times have you tested today? :haha:

I didn't get the job today! Not too bothered as in the big scheme of things I 've had much worse news in the last year... and also was very suspicious of Head Teacher's VERY high stilettos!!????:winkwink:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, sorry you didn't get the job Chilli. :hugs: 

May have tested twice today... :blush: Still :bfp: :wohoo: In a grump with OH as he won't let me tell anyone. I don't care about superstition... didn't help last time... I want to tell everyone now so that they can share in our joy and excitement... OH seems to be totally underwhelmed by it all... Hrumpf! :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

my DH was a bit like that, it didn't really sink in until we had the scan this week... and he still won't let me look at baby stuff, I want to get a memory box, but :dohh: give him chance, took dh a few days to come round to the idea of telling closest friends/relatives that supported us through the mc 
:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Sorry baby-cakes :blush:

:yipee: peach tell the world :dance: xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Fantastic news peach :happydance: i'm so happy for you :D


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I'm going to GP as 1 yr ttc and nothing, so didn't really know what tests/if they do first


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ah, ok. Well what happened with me was they did an u/s to see if there was any evidence of PCO (which there was in my case). They will do some blood tests at various points of your cycle to check that your progesterone levels are ok post ovulation. They may also do hysterosalpingogram which is an xray of the the uterus and fallopian tubes to check they all look ok. The first port of call for treatment is usually Clomid, which I was on, and or Provera. It is all case dependent though. My infertility was essentially "unexplained" which was very frustrating, but in the end we got what we wanted... We've been ttc for 2 years now. I hope it all goes well for you and that you get some answers soon. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

Baby-Cakes said:


> I'm going to GP as 1 yr ttc and nothing, so didn't really know what tests/if they do first

hay sorry to but in, i have had some tests from the gp and also they give me a scan to make sure there was no blockages in my tubes or cysts,

i hope you get your answers soon


----------



## Kota

Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooo!!! 
Go Peach!!!! Congratulations! very very happy for you and sending you plane fulls of sticky dust. your OH will get excited edventually,... I think they tend to be a bit more reserved about bfp's in general but especially when there's been previos losses.


----------



## Widger

Oh PeachB - I am so over the moon for you :yipee: such amazing news... :happydance: Make sure you just take it easy over the next few weeks. I know that they say it doesn't make a difference but after 3 mcs I just thought I'd do it. Are you going to take anything? Baby aspirin etc?

Chilli/Babycakes/Dawny :hugs: Thinking of you girls xx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Widger and all. Is everyone having a great weekend. We are staying at home all weekend for a change and it's great. Got a busy party filled few weeks coming up so making the most of it. And OH getting on with garden so will be lovely in Summer and all feeling more relaxed.

This month has made me 100% sure that I had an early loss last month as have no doubt that NOT pg this month as week after OV and NO signs at all whereas this time 5-6weeks ago had sore boobs, nausea, metallic taste and lots of creamy CM. So I am going to get strong and forceful and go back to specialist and demand more is done as he told me in July that next time he had no reason to think that I wouldn't have perfectly healthy baby next time. Well he was wrong and that makes 4 in a row now so I think it's time to jump up and down a bit - I'll be 39 in a couple of months and my DD will be 3 soon - time is running out!! I have 1/2 term next week and intend to get pushy. I think I want a referal to St Mary's if he can't do any more for me! Apart from anything else I'm fed up of always being good preparing for pg - I want a bottle of wine!!!!!! Anyway rant over :blush:- phew...


----------



## toby2

(((((((((((((chilli))))))))))))) have the wine!no harm will come and you deserve itxxx
congrats peach :)
for those who asked i have put up my birth story with a pic of laurie now
x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I love my GP... I went in today to tell him I was pg. I started to say that I knew it was early, but wanted to come in and he immediately said "of course, we'll do an early referral to the midwife for you" and we wrote the letter then and there!! I had a reiki session this afternoon and feel all floaty light! probably won't feel light for very long !! :rofl: Still very hyper and excited about it all!

Toby, how do I find your post and photo? Wanna see! :hissy:

:hugs: Chilli. I agree with Toby, sometime the stress of not doing things can be worse that the odd slip! I had a glass of champers on ovulation day and a cup of sake the day before I tested... all seems to be ok with me so far! 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. xxxxx


----------



## bklove

Peach-:saywhat: :wohoo: :) I'm giddy with excitement for you, and I had to do a double take and read back a page! I love that you are diving into the excitement and enjoying it for what it is. I do understand your hubby's hesitation with previous losses, that held us back for a while to, but approach it how you are comfortable...but keep him in mind to. I like the idea of close friends and waiting a bit as a compromise, but its your choice.

Mum2be- I like the scan and congrats on the journal:)

tink1o5- Slow and steady wins the race! I'm hoping to get alot of stuff from the baby shower i'm already mentally planning:)....ok I put some plans on paper already to, lol, I couldn't help myself. 

Babycakes-Do all the tests! Just kidding, see what the Dr's recommend, but what Peach and the other girls mentioned are good starting points to, so if they don't mention those, be forward and say what about (feel free to write it down and take out your list)...I know thats common for m/c and can we do those to rule out problems, etc. Don't wait for them. Good luck.

Chilli- Since you are cool with not getting the job, so am I. Cheers to you! Other opportunities will come.

As for me, i'm doing ok, made 3 months! (Sounds alot further than 12 weeks). Either way i'm elated and God willing scan will go well this week and we can progress all the way to labor and delivery and beyond! \\:D/


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: bk, everything will be fine, but I was shitting myself last week too so know how u feel

Peach, am glad the GP has got u sorted :D

:hugs: to everyone else xx


----------



## bklove

lol mum 2 be


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

^^ it was meant to be supportive not funny :dohh: (seriously though my blood pressure was that high after I'm surprised I wasn't admitted for monitoring of something daft!)


----------



## toby2

heh heh i kept getting high bp everytime they made me go to the hospital!!!
peach it is in the birth announcements and stories section of the board
xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:blush: no not yet... Still letting it all sink in!!! Will post on there soon. xx


----------



## bklove

:hugs: peach, hope its sinking in well!


----------



## dawny690

I want to see peach with a shiny new ticker :D she deserves it so much xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks guys. Having a bit of a bad day. It's the EDD of my 2nd Angel today and I had a little amount of pink spotting on tp this morning. Just been to GP who said that it could be breakthrough bleeding, but she's booking me in for a scan just to be safe. Bought a CB (not digi) on the way home just for reassurance, but the line was really feint... Really Really trying not to panic and to stay positive and strong, but it's so hard! Perhaps announcing it and changing my ticker will help me stay positive... will go and do that now! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have posted the test on the announcements page: https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/274029-3rd-time-lucky.html#post4388586 :hug:


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: love the ticker peach it suits you :smug: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: loving the ticker Peach :wohoo:


----------



## dawny690

OMG mum2be 13wks :wohoo: congrats xxxxx


----------



## Chilli

Oh Peach EDDs are so hard I know - mine was last week! Now I have the anniversary of first MMC to come on 23rd!! Just want to hibernate really:nope:

On a positive note - great work on the ticker - let this one be around til the full 9 months - I'm banking on you for a happy ending hun:hugs:

How is everyone? I'm in 2 ww but not at all hopeful, still tested his morning though :blush: BFN:shrug: Good things are worth waiting for I know, but I'm losing the hope that I'll ever get there....


----------



## dawny690

I got :bfn: this morning on a FRER and im 15dpo xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:( boo Dawny :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Could still be early for me though xxxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

thankyou hun, still finding it hard to believe that have made it out of first tri this time :cloud9:

big :hugs: dawny


----------



## Chilli

Dawny - that sucks hun - but fairly sure I'll be joining you tom as AF makes her way to spoil my valentines day!!!! If she doesn't come tonight will test anyway - just because I can but feel she's on her way - no spotting which again leads me to believe that last month was chemical as had 2 days of brown blood spotting just like with 1st MMC which I don't usually get

How's everyone?


----------



## dawny690

Still no af or :bfp: and im 17dpo today :dance: xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Feeling quite reflective and emotional today as was this time last year i miscarried. Well, i technically had some pink and brown spotting after work on friday the 13th but it was valentines day morning that i woke up and started bleeding heavily and knew it was all over :(

I can't believe a whole year has passed and that i have my beautiful baby boy here with me now :cloud9:

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Think it's all over... Temp drop this am and breasts have suddenly stopped hurting. Been spotting for 4 days with mild cramps. Did 3 tests just now and all bfn... So I guess it's on to the IVF... :cry:


----------



## Rebaby

Oh Peach :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Oh no Jess, I'm so sorry!! You just deserve so much better!

Rebaby I'm sure that it helps having LO with you but all the anniversaries are hard I know. I'm dreading 23rd which will be a year for me since nightmare began.

It isn't over yet either. BFN this morning, very sore boobs and expected AF by now but she's obvioulsy teasing me. I get to this point and just wish the next 2 weeks away so I can do something to make it maybe happen...


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Oh no, Peach totally gutted for you :hug:

Rebaby :hugs:

Chilli thinking of you. As for me went to docs the other day and dh has got to give sperm sample and I've got a blood test booked for 25th feb to see if I have ovulated. 

xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

oh Peach :hugs:

fingers crossed Chilli and Dawny

sounds like the drs was quite productive baby cakes...


----------



## dawny690

Peach im so sorry hun xxxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

So sorry to hear the news peach :hugs:

Hope those of you still waiting on your AF get :bfp: instead! :hugs:

Rebaby :hugs: 

As for me i will be 35 weeks on tuesday, so not much longer now. I got my Stroller an car seat in the mail yesterday finally. :) 

Wishing all you Angels Well.. and sending lots of :dust: and :bfp: Vibes to all who need it. :hugs:


----------



## bklove

Happy Valentines ladies! I hope whatever our stories our lives are still filled with love and happiness. 
:hug: Peach, I'm sorry for the turn in things, how are you doing?
Chilli and Dawny, i'm holding my breath till I hear bfp! 
tink sounds like you are more prepared, awesome! How are you feeling physically?

As for me, just did the other scan and things looked fine and finally heard the heartbeat which was cool. Posted a pic in the journal. Now we are waiting to get the blood results back regarding chromosome issues, but there will be none, I claim that now! Otherwise things are cool.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have started bleeding fully now. No pain at the moment. Feeling numb. :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Breath bk breath it could be a long wait :rofl: xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

I'm so sorry Peach :(


----------



## Chilli

Peach:cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## toby2

oh peach i am so sorry my lovely((((((((())))))))) i wish i could think of something to say which would help, just all seems so unfair-take good care of yourself my lovely
xxxxx


----------



## mom2pne

:hugs: I'm so sorry! :cry: I was hoping and praying that this was it for you! GL with IVF! One of my nieces is a result of IVF.


----------



## Chilli

AF has arrived, which is good as I had strong hormones last week and everything happened when it should (1day late, but always used to start on a tuesday b4 MCs) - feel weirdly very relieved. So it's a December baby I'm hoping for now and more weight loss in next 2 weeks!!!??? ALways look on the bright side...


----------



## Tink1o5

So so sorry Peach Sending lots of :hugs: and love


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey guys, 

Thanks for all your messages and hugs. Feeling completely wiped out and numb. I have moments of complete breakdown coupled with moments of being ok. I booked an appointment to go to this clinic https://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/index.html on the 1st March. Someone I know had recurrent mcs and it was down to nkcs. This clinic test for and treat with steroids if necessary. They also do other tests etc. So fingers crossed I can get some answers soon. 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Peach I'm so sorry you're having to go through this again. :hugs: it's just not fair. 
I know there's a couple of ladies about that have had the killer cells that are now 3rd tri pregnant after taking steroids through 1st tri so it definitely IS possible if thats what they find. 
I just hope you get some answers really soon so you can have your own precious LO. 
:hugs:


----------



## Widger

PeachB - I am so so sorry :hugs: There is nothing any of us can say to make you feel any better I know. Life is so cruel sometimes.

I had my recurrent mc testing at St Georges which was really thorough and felt really supported. As for NKC, MrsJd and Applegirl had to take steroids during their pregnancies and they are now in 3rd trimester so there are some good luck stories with this. Why don't you PM them? In some ways I'm sure that you just want answers but sometimes you don't get any (I didn't) so be prepared. If you want to chat about anything then please PM me :hugs:

Also, the recurrent mc thread in mc section that I created is now a sticky thread and has lots of advice/support/new people on there.

Again, I'm really sorry and thinking of you. If I can help in any way then please contact me xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Widger, MrsJD and I are already in contact, wouldn't have known about nkcs if it weren't for her. Hopefully it'll be the answer for me! It's all so crappy and unfair. Thankfully I can afford to be treated privately so won't have to wait too long for any answers that are out there. Would be a lot worse off if it weren't for all the support from you ladies though. Thanks. :hugs: xx


----------



## bklove

Thats what my issue was the killer cells, and now here I am. So I do hope that whatever it is this place brings you better answers. And march 1st is around the corner. Lots of:hug: and positive vibes for you Peach.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thought you might like to see this article... https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1252001/Woman-suffered-18-miscarriages-finally-gives-birth-little-miracle.html Gives us all hope. I'm booked into see Mr. Shehata a week on Monday and hope that he will give me the answers I'm looking for. :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

p.s I don't read the Daily Mail as a rule... OH forwarded it to me as he found it whilst googling Mr. Shehata! :)


----------



## Widger

I posted that Peach on the recurrent mc thread too to give others hope. I'm so glad you have your appointment so soon. I really hope it can give you some answers xxx

Hope everyone is well. I'm enjoying a week off but supposed to be planning lessons today and just can't bring myself to do it :haha:

My little widger is growing and getting stronger every day. I've been seeing body parts popping up all over the place.

Sending you all :dust:


----------



## Tink1o5

Whats going on here ladies???!
I just noticed nobody has posted in 3 days...

Well i will be 36 weeks tomorrow (tuesday), think i might be losing some mucus plug, but not sure as this is my first :haha: also been having some super bad lower tummy and pelvic cramping (NOT FUN) :haha:
But im getting excited to meet my little man. I have a doc appointment on wensday and will be getting my groub b strep done that day. Wish me luck :haha:

How is everyone else doing Miss. Quiets???


----------



## bklove

Tink105 sounds like you are getting closer, exciting! When the pain comes just remember, "this to shall pass" and do what you have to do to ease your way through it. 

Peach sounds like you are getting closer to some news to, looking forward to hear what your experience was today. 

As for me things are going well, which makes it a bit uneventful, but thats a good thing. Getting ready to go buy some boca burgers for dinner, hubby and I are trying out being vegitarians during the week for a bit....so far, its hard. I've done it before, but it doesn't get easier as it is a meat loving world.


----------



## Peach Blossom

How exciting Tink! Hope everything goes well over the next couple of weeks for you!

BK I'm veggie at home... OH is a lifelong veggie. We have really great meat substitute over here though so it's not so bad... nothing beats a lovely steak though!! :)

I went to see Avatar on Saturday... really loved it. I tool my gran and bless her afterwards she said "the blue ones, they had no breasts and very small waists... I bet they had to wear corsets!" I love her, she cracks me up! She also asked where they found trees that big!! :rofl:

So FS tomorrow. Will let you know what is decided. Think it will probably be IVF, but who knows?! 

Hope you all had lovely weekends. xxx :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

How exciting Tink! Hope everything goes well over the next couple of weeks for you!

BK I'm veggie at home... OH is a lifelong veggie. We have really great meat substitute over here though so it's not so bad... nothing beats a lovely steak though!! :)

I went to see Avatar on Saturday... really loved it. I tool my gran and bless her afterwards she said "the blue ones, they had no breasts and very small waists... I bet they had to wear corsets!" I love her, she cracks me up! She also asked where they found trees that big!! :rofl:

So FS tomorrow. Will let you know what is decided. Think it will probably be IVF, but who knows?! 

Hope you all had lovely weekends. xxx :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Nice to see you ladies back and talking. haha had me worried :haha:

Yup getting exciting. 

glad to hear all is well so far with everyone :hugs:


----------



## toby2

hope everything goes ok today peach(((((((((())))))))
not long tink!
big hugs to all the other angel ladies
xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, 

So, appt with FS went well. We talked about NKCs and he said that he can test me for them. He's not sure that its exactly the same test as Dr. Shahata though so told me to check with him before paying for the tests. He's also going to refer me to Dr Raj Rai at St. Mary's miscarriage clinic. Apparently he's developing new tests for recurrent miscarriages. FS wants to get the miscarriage thing sorted before we go back to the fertility stuff, but when we do I'll probably do one more round of Clomid and the possibly on to IUI or IVF if that isn't successful. So more waiting, but at least I feel like we're moving forward. Just wish we didn't have to go through all of this.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

it sounds all quite positive Peach :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Sounds like things are heading in the right direction then peach :thumbup:

Glad things are uneventful bklove :D

And tink- woooo :happydance: not long to go now!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Peach glad things went well for you and hope they can give you some answers x

I'm at the dr's tomorrow for my blood test to see if I'm ovulating or not and hopefully get dh's sperm test results. Because of the test oh and I haven't b'd that much this month so expecting af next week :growlmad: but I'm not getting down as much as normal, hopefully we're on the road to find out whats going on. 

:hugs: to all the other angel ladies xx


----------



## Widger

Sounds positive stuff Peach, as you say it is great to know that something feels as if it is moving forward and ho;pefully closer to some answers for you xxx


----------



## Chilli

Wow Peaches I got some news today too - I'm finally getting the referal to St Mary's that I asked for back in July! Don't know who I'll be seeing but we can compare notes? I hope this is where our journeys will end!

Yesterday was the anniversary of discovering my first loss, :cry:I went to where my babies are buried and left some beautiful white tulips. I can't believe that it's only a year - feels like a lifetime since this nightmare began!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli


----------



## Rebaby

:hugs: Chilli. Glad you're finally getting the referral :hugs:

And i hope the news is positive tomorrow baby-cakes :hugs: let us know how you get on.


----------



## Baby-Cakes

:hugs: Chilli

Had my blood test this morning and have to wait 1 week for results, dh sperm results not back yet so got to try again monday for his. 

How is everyone? xx


----------



## Widger

Chilli - :hugs: it is so hard when due dates come and goxx
Glad your referral came through. Saw that on the rmc thread :hugs:

Baby-cakes - I'm glad they are checking hubby's sperm. My doctor said it wasn't a problem because I could get pregnant but I always thought that it would have been useful to find out. Hope you get some answers?

I'm now in 3rd trimester which I can't believe. I seriously feel blessed to have got this far after 3 mcs and am not taking anything for granted at all.... although if I'm honest my ribs are killing me today as they are obviously being moved about OUCH. 

:hugs: to you all xxx

Tink - any news??


----------



## Tink1o5

:happydance: yay 3rd trimester widger!! Congrats :hugs:
Exciting isnt it. 

No news from me other than i had my doc appointment yesterday. Baby dropped a little bit, and was still measuring 35 weeks and not 36, but the doc wasnt concerned. My little mans heartbeat was great. My blood pressure has gone down which is wonderful 112/72. And they did my group B strep. Kinda sad that they didnt check to see if i was dilated or effaced or anything though, considering the painful BH contractions i'v been getting.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

yay for 3rd tri Widger
and glad all seems well Tinks, u just have to focus on that BH's are a good sign I guess...

:hugs: to everyone else


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks mum 2 be. :hugs: 
After all the BH contractions and stuff i just tell myself its one step closer to seeing my lil man. :) 

Verry happy to see that your lil bean is sticking :happydance: and doing well


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

thanks Tink, I have had a really good few weeks (apart from the health visitor incident) and I have borrowed a doppler which has been a godsend... I can actually think and aim for August now :cloud9:


----------



## cutelou101

Hi,

I miscarried twins on 13th Feb, and had the all clear yesterday at my final scan, so am back to TTC again. Would it be possible to join team angels?

Louise


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: cutelou sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: cutelou


----------



## bklove

Welcome cutelou and sorry we had to meet under these circumstances,

peach- it is hard having to endure this journey just to get something we want so passionately. I can relate to that so well. I remember thinking at one point it wouldn't be so bad if it was just a either i'm pregnant or not pregnant situation, and not getting pregnant and m/c situation, enduring that every time was so difficult. But because of that journey I found out what the problem was- a bitter sweet situation. I really hope these next set of Dr's can get you the answers you need.

Babycakes hope you guys get some good results soon too. 

Widger I'm so excited for you. Sorry for the little aches and pains- is the crazy part to having a little body snatcher inside of you:)

Rebaby- Hows the baby? How are you adjusting to mommiehood?

Chilli- I hope you get answers to. Crazy that its been a year already- how are you managing with that now? 

As for me its a snow day, which is cool but kind of sucks because I just started a new job and I feel bad about not being able to make it in- My supervisor sure conquered the rough roads and made it, but i'm not sure its worth to risk my life just to save face, so it looks like i'll just have to stay home and kiss ass later: ) Baby is cool as far as I know, really looking forward to seeing it again, miss seeing it and just praying every day its growing and doing well.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay for 3rd Tri Widger! :hugs: 

Welcome Cutelou, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 

Mum2be, so glad that you've had a good few weeks. Are you addicted to the doppler yet?! :hugs: x

Tink, hope things happen soon for you. Good luck with it all. :hugs: 

I went in to get my blood tests done today, but they have to send them off for them to be tested within 24hours so they couldn't do it today. I'll go back on Monday. This weekend marks a year from my first mc... :cry: Can't believe so much has happened in a year and so little has changed. 3 miscarriages, 2 EDDs and no answers...


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

^^^ completely, am not sure if DH is more so than me though :haha:
:hugs: for this weekend


----------



## Rebaby

Big :hug: peach, hope the weekend isn't too difficult for you :hugs:

Welcome Louise. I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you'll find the support you need here, all the ladies are lovely.



bklove said:


> Rebaby- Hows the baby? How are you adjusting to mommiehood?

He's incredible, and it's incredible! I can't believe that he will be 4 months old next week- when i was pregnant it seemed like the early months dragged but now our little man is here the time is whizzing by!

He seems to grow a little more and learn a new trick every day :cloud9:

Glad all is well with you :thumbup: and yay for snow-days :D (even if they do mean you have catching up to do later!)

I am very excited for our third trimester ladies now, can't wait to hear about our next team angels baby!


----------



## RobenR

:hugs: Peach, you'll make it through ok. 

Rebaby - good to hear about your little man.

I am also so excited to see how many Angel ladies are expecting and those who are moving into third tri. So happy for everyone!

I am making out ok, Jean-Luc has colic so the last 3 weeks have been pure misery on all fronts but we're getting through it. Never thought I'd wish time away so that he'd be 3 months old and outgrowing it. However, given the loss we had, I will not complain about a bit of colic even if it makes the nights interminably long. 

So glad to see everyone else is doing well! Welcome cutelou, sorry for your loss. You'll enjoy it here, these are the most supportive women I have ever seen anywhere.


----------



## Widger

Cutelouise - Welcome to this thread and sorry it is under these circumstances 

Peach - hope you got through this weekend ok :hugs: EDD and anniversary of losses are so hard. I hope you get blood results soon xx

Tink - So not long until your time eh :happydance:

Rebaby - 4 months! I can't believe how quickly that has gone.

RobenR - Can't believe time is passing quickly for you too. Sorry things have been tricky last few weeks. Don't feel guilty complaining about wanting a bit more sleep. Only natural xxx

BKLove - I know what yo mean about scans. Gagging for one as soon as you know you have to wait for another. I've now gone 7 weeks without one but would love another although as I said on your journal, you do end up feeling much better when feeling proper movement. Makes everything seem a little more real.

Yikkkkkeeessss! Am I next after Tink?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi Ladies, 

Well I made it through the weekend... We spent it painting the baby's room. I painted the ceiling blue and then sponged clouds on it. We're also painting a mural on one of the walls. It's all starting look really lovely. Now all we need is a baby to put in it!! I went in to have my blood tests today... £355.50! It'll be worth every penny if it gives me some answers though. I also have an appointment booked with Mr Rai for next Thursday. So perhaps we'll have some answers by the end of next week and will be able to move forwards next cycle. 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, tis quiet on here isn't it. 

I've got my FS appt through for 5th May... unfortunately I#m in Hong Kong then so I've had to move it to 19th May. Guess it gives me some time to work out what keeps going wrong!

How is everyone? Any news anyone?

xxx :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

room sounds awesome Peach, 
shame about the appt though...

we were away for the weekend and have been working since we got back, mixed in with emergency dentist appts as I lost half a tooth, unfortunately/fortunately it was the tooth I was waiting to be refilled when I was 'safe'. Think the Dentist was hoping that it would wait until after August... but not meant to happen... thank goodness my medical excemption card came through before it happened :haha:


----------



## bklove

I started a new job and can't surf the web as big brother is watching:) and time i get home I'm just tired. But i'm quickly checking in. I've had some kind of organ discomfort in my rib cage area so getting that looked into, hopefully its much of nothing and will go away on its own. Otherwise just waiting for that next sonogram, 2 days away! Is it worth it to get a doppler for those of you who got one? 

Peach- I love how you are being proactive, right down to painting your room. I feel like its just calling your blessing that you are sooo ready for. 

Widger- When did you first start feeling movement?

Rebaby things are sounding good with the baby, enjoy it. 

Robenr- What are you trying for the colic? And it'll pass soon, time seems to fly these days.


----------



## RobenR

BK - for the colic, we're using mostly gripe water, but the doctor has given us the OK to use baby ovol drops up to 4 times a day. I'm trying that and hoping it'll work. He cried for 18 hours straight on Monday and in the afternoon I was crying with him and an absolute mess. Thankfully he stopped eventually. I can't wait until he outgrows this. 

How are you making out in your pregnancy? So exciting!

How's the rest of the angel ladies?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Bk: I have just petrified myself with the one lent to me as couldn't find the HB this morning after finding it fairly easily for a few weeks, so ended up hot fotting it to the antenatal clinic, as my new mw had taken imprompu holiday, waiting for 2 hours to get seen by the Dr who found it easily and have had a friendly ticking off and told to stay away from the doppler....

so only worth it if u are not going to panic... which is hard not to do I have discovered today.

I think I may have felt Pip at the weekend, but not felt anything since, so probably just an odd sensation

Hope it all settles down soon Roben


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I would be a nightmare with a dopler my friend had one for her last pregnancy and was constantly panicking. 

I got my blood test results back which were 'normal' so presumably I have ovulated. DH's sperm results are partly back (apparently they come in 2 parts) 1st first is 'normal'. I'm going to sound really stupid but in a way I hoped that they would find something to fix, but I am also very grateful. Once DH's 2nd part is received I will make another appt with my gp to see where/if we go from here.

Hope all the Angel Ladies are ok xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Baby-cakes :hugs: I know how you feel. I've had hundreds of blood tests, scans, xrays etc. Apart from polycystic ovaries my FS says everything looks normal and that I'm in that percentage of women with "unexplained subfertility". It really does feel like life would be simpler if there were a reason for it that could be fixed. But statistically speaking my FS says that its the best group to be in and that things will happen. Stay positive lovely. 

I should get my NKCs test results tomorrow. Half of me wants the test to come back normal because the thought of steroids isn't appealing, half of me wants the nkcs to be the problem so that it can be fixed.

:hug: to all you lovely ladies. Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## bklove

Robenr- i'm just picturing you crying to, what a mess! Hope something kicks in soon and things calm down. 

mum2b- I would probably panic to. I think i'm cool with waiting for visits and stressing over that:) A couple chica's have said they've felt movement, making me feel like my baby is behind! I'm looking forward to feeling something though, come on baby!

babycakes- we've all wanted something to not be normal so we can fix it, even though we are happy it is normal at the same time. Its that funky balance of things. But so far looking and sounding good. Keep knocking boots in the mean time:)

Peach- sounds like you are in that funky place to like babycakes. I'm really hoping answers come back though that are useful to you. And steroids suck, but if it gets you to baby its all good. Things are definitly back to normal for me now, so its only temporary discomfort...well my knees haven't been the same but besides that its been good.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi guys, just to let you know that Chilli is internet less for a little bit, but sends her love and says hi to everyone. 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend. 

:hug: xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Bk: it wasn't movement (not a clue what it was), but got that this morning :cloud9:

one of DH's friends and colleagues OH had a little boy today, grounded me a bit, as although I am very grateful to be where I am now, it was a stark reminder that I would be 34 weeks this week and should be an April mummy...


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Mum2be xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, 

Thought I'd show you the progress on the "nursery".

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/th_photo.jpg

We've done a little more since this photo was taken, but it's coming along nicely... if a little slowly!! Guess there's no rush though! :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

^^ that is ace Peach :)


----------



## cutelou101

Hi everyone, thanks for your kind welcomes. I'm just trying to catch up with everyone stories. 

Peach  your nursery looks lovely
Mum2B -:hugs:

Myself i'm starting to worry now that i should have waited a cycle and i might already be preg as i've read this week likelihood of miscarriage goes up 1 and half times if no cycle. I'm a worrier, thought we would start to try as felt ok, and had all clear, and was told to wait to know EDD easier.


----------



## Widger

BKLove - It is still really early to feel movement for some people at 16 weeks. At your stage I felt bubbles popping and just thought I had trapped wind but then my mum said, seriously, how much trapped wind can you get :haha: I remember feeling a big thump but again not being sure and then sure enough at 18 weeks I felt outside kicks. I have heard that women that have an anterior placenta don't feel movement until a little later too. I was mega early compared to most women so please try not to worry.

As for the doppler, I was tempted for a while but thought best not. Now I feel movement so I wouldn't need one anyway but I was too scared to get one because I wouldn't know what a distressed heartbeat sounded like etc. Thought it best to go on my own instinct and if I felt something not right then go to midwife/docs. But this is just my opinion, some ladies do swear by them and it has made them feel really reassured. I just decided that it wasn't for me.... I was already a stressed out nutcase :haha:

Baby-cakes/PeachB - I can totally sympathise with you. I got told that my 3 mcs were all 'unlucky' as my tests were normal. I felt blessed and angry at the same time. Blessed that nothing serious was wrong, but angry for no explanation. Luckily for me I had to wait 6 months after my test results to get pregnant again! One of the worst issues was that I could get pregnant but couldn't get one to stick.... some people used to say that to me, well at least you can get pregnant!? :grr: What those people didn't realise though was what was the point in that when I still didn't have a successful one - all I wanted was for one child. Anyway, sorry for going on. Just wanted you to know I've been there too and know how hard it can be :hugs:

PeachB - How did the results go?

Cutelou - There are lots of ladies on this site that have got pregnant on their next cycle and had successful pregnancies. Did you get a negative test after your mc? If so... are congrats in order?? :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, 

So I got the test results through the post this morning... can't make head nor tail of them, but it turns out they didn't do the most important one... CD69. I have my appointment with Mr. Rai on Thursday and I spent all day trying to get another form from my FS... It didn't happen though and as a result I won't have the results for Thursday :hissy: Grrr.... 

Cutelou, the statistics saying that you're more likely to get pregnant the cycle after a mc are a myth according to my FS. As Widger says though there are lots of ladies here who have had one mc and gone on to have a happy and healthy pregnancy afterwards. Try not to worry hon :hugs:


----------



## bklove

He lovely ladies how is everyone doing?

Peach- the room is amazing, i'm jealous.
Widger- I know I'll feel um eventually, definitly looking forward to it.
mum2be- :hugs: and your season is coming. 
cutelou- I hope you don't have to wait to long. Anything is possible regardless of the stats.


----------



## cutelou101

Peach - sorry you did not get the results you wanted through in time 

Widger, Peach and BK Love, thanks for the support. I've been thinking i may be already since sun, as been having the same sypts as last time, but more intence, got faint postivite today when returned from work (something told me to test, not sure why), but not getting excited yet


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck Cutelou :dust: :dust: 

So, I'm organising the baby loss concert again this year. It will be in London on the 15th October again. Bernie Nolan has agreed to perform in principal, as long as she is available. I'm also going to approach Kym Marsh. If anyone else has any ideas for performers or hosts then let me know! I'll start a thread again in the MC section soon. 

Love and :hugs: to you all. xxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Sending you lots of :dust: Cutelou

Peach - Sorry about the results!. Glad your arranging another concert and really hope to come this year, Kym Marsh is a really good idea I'm sure she'd commit, if I think of any more I'll let you know. 

As me 2nd part of DH's sperm test came back as.......normal! My GP is away until 23rd so got an appointment with him then to discuss where to go from here. My friend has suggested to ask for a scan for polycystic ovaries so will try that. I have endometriosis and wondered whether that has worsened, but can only find out by laparoscopy which I don't want again. Feeling sorry for myself again today, the pg ladies at work had dwindled off on mat leave and I felt a little better with not seeing bumps everywhere and today found out a few more are pg! Why can't it be me? :cry: 

Oh well sorry for ranting ladies, hugs to those who I have missed out xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: baby-cakes. Must be so tough. If you had u/s during your pg and after mc they would have shown polycystic ovaries. I have polycystic ovaries and the sonographer always mention it. I know it's hard to understand what's going wrong when all the results come back normal, but we're I'm the best group statistically. I know it's little comfort, but hang in there lovely. :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

So I had my appointment with Mr Rai this morning. It was really interesting and informative. Something I didn't no was that there is know blood flow between the mother and baby before 8 weeks. Therefore the chances of miscarrying after you've passed 8 weeks drops massively to 2%. Before that 30 out of 100 conceptions end up with a full term baby. 

He said that age can be a factor. Most failed pregnancies are due to bad genetics and as you get older that is the more likely reason for recurrent miscarriages. So for instance if you're 44 and have had 5 miscarriages it's probably due to age and bad genetics. If you're 25 and have 5 miscarriages its less likely that you would have that many due to bad genes at that age. 

He also said that because I already have 1 auto immune disease (Graves') it is more likely that I may have another auto immune disease. The one that he's tested me for attacks the placenta. He's also tested me and OH for chromosomal problems and me for clotting issues etc. All at the very reasonable cost of £786!!! Anyway, I feel like things are moving in the right direction and I'm not far away from getting somem answers. 

Hope you're all well. :hugs:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Fingers crossed he helps you Peach sounds promising xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey ladies. Just wanted to pop in quickly and say that i had my 38 week appointment yesterday. 

At 37 week appointment i was 80 percent effaced. Then at my 38 week appointment (on wensday) i was 80 percent effaced and 1cm dilated. So hopefully not to much longer now. Also if i try to feel his head, i only have to reach 2 inchs up and BAM there it is.

Sending lots of :hugs: and love to all you angel ladies


----------



## dawny690

OMG Tink check you out 1wk 5days left :wohoo: new mummy before you know it hope your ready :rofl: xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

So ready! haha my aunt has said she thinks im going to go into labor this saturday! :happydance: fingers crossed that shes right lol


----------



## dawny690

OOooo good luck hun xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks Dawny :hugs: 

How have you been lately hun?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Very exciting Tink! I hope today's your day!. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Im ok apart from super busy with work lately but im leaving soon as I have a new job with better hours and better money to go to :D xxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Dawny, I just seen your ticker. Did you go to the Dr's then? Is IUI your next step? Will they not offer it to you on the NHS? :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Peach Blossom said:


> Hey Dawny, I just seen your ticker. Did you go to the Dr's then? Is IUI your next step? Will they not offer it to you on the NHS? :hugs:

Honestly hun I've not been to the doctors as dont get the time with my work shifts at the moment and another thing is I dont think they will do anything and they certainly will not fund it for us as hubby has children from a previous relationship so hubby and I had a good chat a few weeks ago and we decided that if it doesnt happen naturally soon we are going to do IVF but I explained to hubby the costs of IVF privately and said IUI is quite simular and cheaper to start with so we agreed that we will try natual methods til we have saved enough for 1 go of IUI depending on cost round here maybe 2 go's then if that fails we are going to save for at least 1 go on IVF if no success then back to natural methods and seeing what happens til we decide enough is enough xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good Luck hon :dust: With any luck you won't need to do the IUI and you can spend the money on a nursery! I wouold double check about IVF and IUI with your Dr if you can though as there are only 2 NHS trusts in the country that don't offer it on the NHS and children from a previous relationship shouldn't matter. Whatever happens I wish you the best of luck with it all! I have one more round of Clomid (which by the way is cheaper than IUI and IVF) and then I think we're going to move on to IVF. :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:dust wish I could get hold of clomid xxxxx


----------



## bklove

dawny I love the ticker, hopefully that piggy will be overflowing soon! IUI is cheaper over here to but insurance covers that. Its crazy the amount of out of pocket expenses that can come with trying to have a baby. 

Peach I love that you are getting a head start of Oct 15th, it sounds promising already. You dr sounds informative, hopefully with all this money you are putting into it he can bring you some great results.

cutelou keep us posted! Do you plan to retest soon?

tink that is freakishly cool and crazy that you can feel the baby yourself!:) How exciting. Hope your bags are packed and ready to go!

I had some funky pain this morning, but it went away so just taking it easy for the day. And its definitly a take it easy day, its raining and grey outside- good cuddling day. :hug: everyone.


----------



## cutelou101

Tink thats really amazing that you can feel his head, fingers crossed its not too long now :hugs:

Dawny hope your piggy bank fills up quick for you xx make sure you do try your doctor as you never know you may be able to get on the NHS

Taken 3 re-tests, all very much negative! So have no idea whats going on!


----------



## dawny690

I will visit doctor when we feel ready to go down that road just in case but these ladies will tell you my doctors are useless lou they even tried to tell me with my 3 losses i was never pregnant :shock: but I was I had :bfp:'s to prove it but all they go on about is my weight like I need anyone to remind me :dohh: xxxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

that is awful Dawny :hugs:


----------



## cutelou101

sorry dawny :hugs: really hope you manage to get the funds/help xx doctors can be so insentive xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Glad to hear you are getting a better job Dawny. Hope you manage to conceive naturally and wont have to worry about all this IUI and stuff. :hugs:

As for me im still here with no baby :cry: down to single digits too :cry:


----------



## Widger

Oh Tink - any day now.... I hope for you anyway :yipee: 

Peach - Sounds like you had a positive appointment with your consultant and hope that you get some answers..... although hoping for a bfp before then xxxxx

I know it was probably a coincidence but running up to ovulation, about 4 days before and actual O day, I took Robitussin medicine for chesty coughs every day. Had to take a few visits to boots and superdrug to be fully stocked :haha: I'm not sure if you've heard of it but won't hurt to give it a try?? xxxxxx

As for me, baby is lying in a transverse position and it is so odd. I get kicked and punched at the same time on opposite sides of my belly. It hurts OUCH. Baby obviously making its way downwards mabye?


----------



## Chilli

Hi all - I'm back online - although have been having sneaky peeks at you all!!! Peaches that nursery looks great! I did one for my DD when 8 months and was so sad when we moved, but pleased to hear that purchasers also loved it and wanted to keep for their first!! My was an underwater scene and like yours was done with much love

I'm feeling very dispondant - just had another AF, still waiting for news on St Mary's, other people are advising me to try St Micheals in Bristol, I'm ill and at the rate I'm going with OH there will NEVER be another baby!!!!!!! So anyone got any pick me up lines????


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli! Glad to see you're back. :hugs: Sorry to hear you're feeling a little down. Why is it taking so long to hear from St. Mary's? Is it an NHS refferal? :hugs: don't be down, you'll get there. We all will. xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

:hugs: Chilli, me and dh go through phases just don't think they really understand. I watched One Born Every Minute last night and cried my eyes and oh just sat there throwing his eyes up in the air!!


----------



## toby2

hello lovely ladies
sorry you are having a tough time with oh chilli(((((((((())))))))))
babycakes i cry through that program too!
hope you ok peaches?
xx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for your support guys! You're right Baby cakes I don't think they do understand and I really don't understand him either - if things weren't all so complicated I think we would've split up by now, but like it or not our lifes are permananetly intertwined now! I can't watch that programme at all

Toby - am I going mad or did I miss your birth - excuse me if I've already congratulated me - the hormones of the last year have completely messed up my memory, but many congrats!

I've had a couple of good/great bits of news today:

a great friend of mine who has had 3 MCs and had given up all hope of having children is 4 months pg!!! I'm so pleased for her - she's been a rock for me over the last year and deserves to be a great Mum!

Also I have finally got my appt for St Mary's after calling today and blubbing down the phone - 15th April!!! Not too long now and yes Peaches it's NHS - just got to persuade myself not to try to get pg beforehand now!!!???

Hope you're all well?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey guys,

How's everyone doing? 

I've just spent the evening at the Sanctuary which was really relaxing and lovely. 

I need to book in to have some blood tests done at St. Mary's and then I have a review with Mr. Rai in 4-5weeks. Then I go to Hong Kong and when I get back I have my appt with FS to discuss IVF. Just taking things slowly and enjoying not being a crazy obesessed symptom spotter for a while!

Hope you're all well. :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## cutelou101

chilli - sorry you been having a tough time
babycakes/toby - i have advoided that programme! ended up crying when a baby was born in Philadelphia when showing it to my class! glad i was at the back

Feeling a little blue today. Had very faint postive in morning yesterday (and a week worth of symptoms, had to get OH to check and he agreed), then AF appeared at 6pm, just as i was about to go out for friends hen do. didn't feel like it, but went, and spent night listening to other hens talking about thier children. Feel bit deflated now, but trying to think positive now, ovulation be in 2 weeks when we on holiday in romatic lodge, so fingers crossed for next month


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

sounds like a perfect time for a bit of baby making Cutelou :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Really sorry cutelou that AF appeared. It is so hard to see that positive and then for it to be taken away from you, I know that feeling all too well :hugs:

Chilli - good to see you are back and sorry you are feeling so low. Is there any chance you could get referal earlier?

PeachB - I haven't been to the sanctuary... would love to go. Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Tink - any news?

:hugs: to all


----------



## Peach Blossom

Any news from Tink?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have a dilema with the Baby Loss concert this year... Last year we held it at this amazing venue in the heart of the West End. I tried to book it for this year, but they only have the 13th Oct available, not 15th Oct. It is a perfect space, but I'm not sure whether we'd get a big enough audience on a Wednesday evening... and although it's during Baby Loss awareness week, the Baby Loss Awareness Day is on the 15th. So I don't know whether to go ahead and book for the 13th or look for somewhere else instead for the 15th... What do you guys think?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I guess where else is available for the 15th? are there any other options?


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey ladies im very proud to announce that Bao Michael Ha was born after being induced on March 19th 2010. at 1:13pm weighing 7lbs 3ounces and 20 inches long. I have posted a birth story in third trimester section if you guys wanna read it. :thumbup: 

All i have to say is he is Perfect and so gorgeous. i love him to pieces. :cloud9: i cant believe i made something that beautiful. 

Now for the fun part. PICTURES :happydance::blush:
 



Attached Files:







SANY0032.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3









SANY0026.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0









SANY0069.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1









SANY0072.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0









SANY0048.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

he is stunning Tink :hug:


----------



## dawny690

:cloud9: he is lovely tink congrats xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Oh Tink he is just yummy - if you ever get fed up of him in the night send him my way!!! Go or geous!! Well done you - hope you're well?!

Peaches - I think Friday would be better really but do what you can - I defo couldn't make wed but sure lots of others can?

Thanks Widger - I think that I would have to go private but actually don't have too much of a wait to go now - 13th April!

Cutelou - if only we didn't test so much we'd save ourselves so much disappointment!:hugs:

I've booked a few days in Cornwall with OH as a bit of a birthday treat - he's 40 - so looking forward to next month all in all

Dawny - how's you?


----------



## RobenR

Tink he is a gorgeous baby boy. Congratulations.


----------



## cutelou101

Tink - he is lovely, congrats 

Chilli - i know! think i'll try and hold off next month, off to cornwall too next week. Hope you enjoy yourself

Peach - i would imgine that most people could make Friday easier, but i'm sure that many can make the wednesday too. Is there any other options for venues for the Friday?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congratulations Tink, he's perfect. :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Im ok thanks chilli how are you all? xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Im doing good. Other than the back pain really sucks. But i feel so much better once i look next to me and see my little boy. SOOOO worth it. Thanks for checking on me ladies. :hugs:

Hope all is well with everyone else?!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Congrats Tink, he's so cute xx

Peach - I'm sure everyone would make an effort for either day xx

Chilli & Cutelou - Enjoy your break's xx

As for me, have been referred to specialist at Frimley Park Hospital in Surrey, my GP think's I'll probably have to have a lap and dye, to see if tubes blocked or if my Endometriosis has worsened.

:hugs: to all the other Angel Ladies xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi guys, yesterday my gran died. It was a real shock and happened so suddenly. I'm absolutely devastated. I was so close to her and she was truly one of my best friends. I'm so sad. :cry: I don't know how much more loss and grief I can cope with. Last week she had a fall and cut her forehead, the accident was unrelated to her death, but today I was praying for a sign that she was with me. Well, all day my forehead has felt bruised. I'm taking it as a sign that she's here with me. Her and my angels. It doesn't ease the pain in anyway, but it helps me to feel not as lost.


----------



## Tink1o5

:hugs: :hugs: peach im so sorry to hear about your gran. But i know that she is deffinatly with you and so are your angels. :) Now you have more angels looking over you. I know it doesnt sound like a good thing, but they will now be with you everyday to watch over you and protect you and help you through everything. :hugs: 

Keep your head up!


----------



## Chilli

Sorry to hear you're suffering again Peaches - I don't know what to say, but there will be happier times ahead for you I'm sure


----------



## bklove

Tink congrats! It has to be amazing to finally see whos been hanging around inside you for so long:) I'm glad you are both doing well. 

Peach- Lots of hugs to you. I'm sorry you have to experience this. It sounds like she is with you, and i'm sure will be around you always.:hug:


----------



## Chilli

Peaches - I know you had lots of moments with white feathers so I wanted to tell you about mine today. My DD was doing her ballet show in which she was very absorbed, but part way through it she stopped dead, bent down and picked up a tiny white feather which I hadn't noticed, she brought to me saying " there you are Mummy" and then carried on with the ballet. Strange and I'm taking it as a good sign!???


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli that's a lovely story. I would definitely take it as a good sign. x :hugs:


----------



## bklove

they say there are no coincidences.


----------



## Rebaby

Oh Peach, i'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I am incredibly close with my Grandma too and can hardly bear to even imagine what life will be like when she's no longer with us, so you really have my deepest sympathies. Sometimes life seems so unfair :(

I haven't been around much, just been popping on to update my journal and not much else, we're having a bit of a rough time with one thing and another. Our doggy was injured in an accident with a stick in the park a week ago and has been in and out of animal hospital having various procedures and some emergency surgery. He's home for the weekend but has to be observed closely for signs of deterioration (really hoping there won't be any!) and he is going to a specialist centre on Monday for an MRI. It has all been really upsetting and i feel that when i tell people about it, unless they're dog owners themselves they just don't "get it" and think "It's only a dog, what's wrong with you?!" but he is part of the family, he and the cat were our first "fur-babies" and we are so excited to know that Toby will grow up with Fudge (our dog) as a poochy best-pal, but after his accident, for a few days it seemed as though that wasn't going to happen and it's all really shook me up :cry:

Anyway hopefully we're over the worst of that. I am delighted to say all is well with Toby, he's getting big and learning lots of new things, he rolled over for the very first time on Monday which was amazing to see as he's been trying to do it for such a long time now, i think we all felt his sense of achievement when he actually managed to do it! :cloud9:

And that's about all with us.

HUGE congratulations to Tink on the safe arrival of your little man- he looks so tiny, and yummy! Hope you're enjoying it so far :D

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Tink - Huge congrats on your baby boy. What a gorgeous little boy he is too. You must be so delighted :hugs:

PeachB - I am so sorry to hear about your nan. Mine passed away about a year and a half ago and I still find it difficult to cope at times. I miss her wise advice and chats... it is so hard but I also know she is looking down on me and watching my baby grow. :hugs:

Rebaby - Sorry to hear about your dog. Horrible when pets get ill and you have every right to be upset about it. Doesn't Toby look gorgeous in his bumbo :) I can't believe he is almost 5 months old already.

Baby-cakes - good luck with the tests xx

So who is the next? Is it me? Yikes!! I finished work yesterday and was incredibly emotional. I suppose that I just feel so blessed that I am actually going on maternity leave as I really did think I would never see the day after my 3 mcs. Everyone must have thought I was a bit of a loony crying like a baby but I think it finally hit me how lucky I have been thsi time and will not take anything for granted. Sorry, just had to let it out again :cry:

Sending :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: peach

Rebaby, :hugs: too our dog is our furbaby too so know where u are coming from, can't believe that Toby is so old now :dohh:


----------



## bklove

Rebaby- my dog was definitly like a family member, they grow on you! I understand how it is dealing with people who just don't get it. But pish posh to them, and you keep loving your baby-the dog:) Good to hear your actual baby is doing so well, turning over to, cool!

Aww widger :hugs: It is amazing that you've gotten this far, can't wait till baby gets here and we can see who has been hanging out inside of you. Exciting stuff! You enjoy your leave pre baby though, this is the last bit of solitude you are going to get!

I'm off to watch tv and relax. Enjoy your weekend gals, its flying by! Anyone have any good plans?


----------



## Baby-Cakes

:hugs: Peach so sorry for your loss, I'm dreading the day my Grandmother passes as she's my second Mum xx

It's very quiet on here lately, hope everyone is ok?

I've been a bit brave recently and been to see all my friends that had babies when my little one was due. I coped surprisingly well, although did feel a bit down for a while afterwards which I suppose is to be expected. Still waiting for my hospital appointment and have this month brought a clearblue fertility monitor xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Peach - so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Rebaby - our dog is our furbaby too, he has been so wonderful for me, so i hope your little fur baby gets better :hugs:

Off on holiday thursday, got fingers crossed for next month, been using ov testing strips for this month, so see if it works


----------



## Tink1o5

Just popping by to see how all is going.
Hope all is well with everyone :)


----------



## Widger

Can't believe baby bao is nearly 2 weeks old Tink. How is it all going? xx

Baby-cakes - understandable to feel really down after seeing your friends with their babies. I had to go to a wedding this time last year with women that were properly pregnant when I should have been. I coped pretty well on the day but it hit me afterwards for a good while xxx

Cute-lou - enjoy your holiday

I'm enjoying every minute of maternity leave. Feeling a little funny today, not sure why, but at least I can relax at home and not run around after the kids at school. Little widger was wriggling around for at least 2 hours solid this morning and I was worried about it... I mean, I know it is good the baby moves but when it doesn't stop. It isn't like it has much room in there... I'm hoping that my dream doesn't come true. I dreamt a long time ago that the baby would come in March.... only got one more day to go and hope this little one cooks a little longer.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Me either! 2 weeks already EEEK! :haha:
Its going good, except im very tierd lol. But other than that its good


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad things are going well Tink. :hugs: x


----------



## bklove

Widger I had a dream about the date to, and time! It was only like 2 weeks earlier than due date though, I wrote it down to see if it would come true:) 

Went for scan today, things are good. Its getting easier to relax into the fact that this is really happening, but I have to admit, that anxiety always looms around. It feels like I hold my breath forever before we see the heartbeat and baby moving. Its a constant worry. I'm not sure if thats a natural thing, or i'm just hypersensitive because of the miscarriages. Half way there though!


----------



## Widger

Bklove - It is totally natural to feel that way. Even now I'm worried that my baby will come out healthy and all in once piece!! I don't think the worry will go and certainly not until the baby is in our arms safe and sound. :hugs:

Chilli - did you have your appointment at St Mary's?

I hope everyone else is doing well as it is very quiet on here at the moment :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Not yet Widger - it's tomorrow - I feel like I have a driving test or very important exam...SOOOOOOO nervous...


----------



## Rebaby

Hope it went well today Chilli :hugs:

It does seem very quiet on here at the minute, hope everyone is doing ok :thumbup:

We are doing good. When it comes to Toby we are battling with the usual sorts of things ( he's teething, and getting frustrated with himself because he can't do things he wants to like crawl/sit up etc, also i'm trying to get him to have some good quality naps during the day for longer than 30 mins but that doesn't often work out :dohh: ) but i can honestly say that it is all good fun! Not every minute of every day, there are some "argh" moments of course, especially this teething malarkey, it seems to drive him demented at times and yet we have no signs of any actual TEETH in there! :wacko: On the whole i'd say it's going well though.

Also, Fudge, our doggy is home and seems to be on the mend. He's not 100% just yet but getting there!

Hope mummyhood is treating you well so far Tink?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well. 

Glad you're enjoying motherhood Rebaby!

I have my follow up appt with Mr Rai tomorrow. HOpe to be on the final round of Clomid next cycle which I hope works otherwise we're on to IVF!

Love and :hug: to all. xxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I've got my fingers crossed for you Peach xx

How did it go Chilli?

Where is everyone these days? Hope everyone is ok?

I've got my first appt with fertility specialist 26th May


xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Best of luck with you FS on the 26th Baby-cakes. Let me know if you want any tips of things to ask, tests to ask for and anti fob off techniques! :) xx :hugs:


----------



## bklove

:hugs: ladies, i'm thinking of you all and wishing you greatness!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

good luck with all the upcoming appointments :flower:


----------



## Tink1o5

Hope all is well ladies! :hugs: Cant wait to meet the next angel baby :)

Just wanted to happily announce that my little man will be 1 month on Friday. Hes growing so fast already. :cloud9:


----------



## Widger

Hope all went well Chilli and Peach at your appointments and gald you have one set up baby-cakes :hugs:

Time is flying Tink and Roben, bet your little boys are growing by the day :)

I only have 40 days left!!!! Still got quite a bit to sort out but taking it easy on my maternity leave as I've been rushing around too much and need to slow down a bit, although I am seriously walking as slow as a snail. Nobody tells you that will happen. :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi all! 
Well I had my follow up appt with Mr Rai today. I've tested positive for Lupus Anticoagulant which is an autoimmune condition that attacks the placenta and causes recurrent miscarriage. It also mean my blood clots don't break down properly. I already have one autoimmune disease, Graves', so it wasn't such a surprise to me that I have another one. I had queried it before actually, but been fobbed off. Anyway it's fairly easily treated with aspirin and heparin which is started just after a +ve pg test and continued to 34 weeks. Not relishing the idea of injecting myself everyday though. I feel relieved that we have an answer now. I know it doesn't mean that things will 100% be ok next time, but my chances have just gone up!!

:hugs: xx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks all for your kind messages. Well my appt went fine - the scan (which I hated!!!) showed a cist, but don't think it was anthing to worry about - now it's just a waiting game - hey but at least I'm getting to eat lots of blue cheese meanwhile!!!

Peaches that is very exciting news! I'm pleased for you that they will be able to help you at last.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I guess at least both appointments were positive :hugs:


----------



## Widger

PeachB - I'm glad they finally have answers for you and it is something that with treatment gives a good success rate for pregnancy. I started taking low dose aspirin before I got pregnant this time (I didn't tell my consultant as he said to take it from positive test). I'm not sure if it made a difference or if it was coincidence but maybe worth a try? There have been quite a few people with recurrent mc on this site who have taken heparin too and are now in 3rd trimester. Keeping everythign crossed for you, it WILL be your turn soon I can feel it xxx :hugs:

Chilli - Glad they only found a cyst, good news to know that nothing else is lurking around in there. When do you get your blood results? 

MMMmmmmm - blue cheese mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Peach Blossom said:


> Best of luck with you FS on the 26th Baby-cakes. Let me know if you want any tips of things to ask, tests to ask for and anti fob off techniques! :) xx :hugs:

Thanks Peach, would love to hear any tips as I'm clueless!
Glad your appointment went well and they are able to treat it xx

Chilli are you having the cyst removed? xx

Widger definitely take it easy while you still can!! xx


----------



## Chilli

don't know baby cakes

I know Widger - blue cheese is my only consulation when surounded by pg ladies!! haha


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies! How was everyone's weekend? Mines flew by, but was mostly relaxing. I'm about to go cuddle up to the couch again. 

Peach- that is really great news because alot of women go on to have healthy babies after starting the shots and aspirin. From what i've read it really makes a difference. So I really think it'll do the trick for you, even if its a bit uncomfortable. Have you started treatments yet? I'm sooo excited for you!

Tink105- time does fly. Glad the baby is growing well.


----------



## RobenR

Hi Widger!

Yes Jean-Luc is now 4 months old, growing quite large and spends most of his time yelling since he has discovered he can do more than cry. It's fun to listen to for the first few hours then I'm just praying for some silence. We had a bunch of family down for his christening last week and it was very stressful since no one on either side of our family has met Jean-Luc yet. 4 grandparents and 1 baby = me searching for a stiff drink. 

How are the rest of the angel ladies doing? Peach and Chili - sounds like there is hope yet! Fingers crossed for you! I see some ladies are almost done their baking!

Rebaby - how is Toby?


----------



## cutelou101

BK Love &#8211; Glad your scan went well, exiting that you are half way through now xx

Rebaby &#8211; glad your dog is doing well now and glad you enjoying motherhood xx

BabyCakes &#8211; good luck on your appointment on 26th xx

Tink can&#8217;t believe Bao is a month old already, he&#8217;s lovely

Widger &#8211; almost there! 

Peach and Chilli &#8211; glad you appointments went well, fingers crossed for you xx

Pwww, back from hols and back to work, glad to hear everyone is doing well


----------



## Peach Blossom

On to my final round of Clomid today! Here's hoping! :)

How's everyone else doing? Anyone got people stuck abroad? 

Love and :hug: to everyone!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Fingers crossed for your last round of clomid Peach!. Quite a few friends were stuck abroad and also stuck at home (I'm sure it's worse being stuck here waiting to go away). 

As for me - I brought a clearblue fertility monitor to use this cycle and so glad I did!. I feel like such a dope, dh and I have been bd'ing from cd14-18 every month and after that nothing (mainly because we're sick of eachother haha) but from the monitor I have been ovulating much later around cd20 so quite possibly been missing the eggy altogether :dohh:. I have my fingers crossed that the cbfm will answer our prays this month and I won't need my appt at the end of May.

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

good luck with the monitor :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Glad to see everyone is doing good. :) :hugs: 

My baby boy is 5 weeks and 2 days old :) and doing wonderfully. Only getting better by the day.


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Glad your little man is doing well Tink xx


----------



## bklove

Hey team angels, what is going on?! I'm getting ready to cook dinner, Sesame garlic chicken and spinach wraps. My mouth is watering thinking about it:) Have any of you guys tried food tricks during the ttc journey? I did try rasberry tea which is suppose to be good for the uterus and I think grapefruit which is suppose to make things more slippery down yonder:) Can't say that either helped, but it was just one more thing to try.

Babycakes sounds like that clearblue was a great investment! 

:hugs: everyone!


----------



## Rebaby

RobenR said:


> how is Toby?

I'm with you on the "yelling"...Toby has definitely "discovered his voice" today i was pegging washing out on the line and he was sat in his bouncer watching me SCREAMING at the top of his voice...by which i don't mean crying, i mean shrieking like a banshee with delight at nothing in particular, and putting so much effort into it that after a while he started to get a little hoarse! I have no idea what it's all about, but i'm sure the neighbours must be loving this particular phase :haha:

Other than that- we're doing good! Lol.

Peach: fingers firmly crossed!


----------



## bklove

screaming like a banche, gotta love it:) :hugs: ladies!


----------



## ChocChip

Hi ladies, can I join you girls please? We've had 2 MC's and we have 3 angels. It's taken us over a year to be ok with TTC again and we started last month, it's so scary! Exciting at the same time though. Would be great to be with people who understand xx


----------



## Tink1o5

welcome chocchip, 

sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs:
all these ladies are very supportive.


----------



## Widger

ChocChip - Sorry you are here under these circumstances. This forum has been really supportive. TTC is so terrifying and exciting at the same time so can relate to those feelings a lot.

Baby-cakes - You may have finally found an answer :yipee: Sounds like the monitor is going to help matters a lot. IKeeping everything crossed for you.

I will be full term on Tuesday. Can't believe it!!


----------



## ChocChip

Thank you Tink & Widger - congratulations to you both for your babies :) Hope everything goes ok for you Widger xx


----------



## padbrat

Hello all,

Can I join you all please? I had my 3rd m/c confirmed yesterday and this is my 4th Angel baby.

I can't ttc until the tests have been done to help us find out what is wrong.. I don't want to go through this again!

Hope all the ladies with a bfp are doing well x


----------



## ChocChip

So so sorry to hear that padbrat :hugs: xx How are you?


----------



## bklove

Hi Chocchip and padbrat, welcome to the team. Its sort of funky conditions to meet under but I know how wonderful it is to have support and not feel alone so :hugs: How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Chochip and BK...

Have not been myself laterly, but am feeling sunnier today. Need to start making plans for things to enjoy to take my mind off everything.

Have had so many weekends of fear and pain with this pregnancy (now m/c) that I need a good weekend!

How about you all?


----------



## dawny690

:hi: padbrat xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Hey Dawny! Good to see a familar avatar!!!

Not long until your hols!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi all Angel Ladies and welcome to our new members, the ladies on here are very supportive!

I'm fed up! Have had a very regular 30 day cycle for 4/5 months now and I'm on cd 32 currently no sign of af and a bfn. It was my 1st cycle using the cbfm and according to that ov'd on cd 21, I started to panic a bit as would make a 9 day luteal phase but guess I'm in for a long cyle this month :cry:


xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Hey all - not been around for a bit - getting on with life and trying not too focus to much on my losses for a while whilst I get all my testing done and get back on with TTC - 8 weeks to go!!!! how are you all?

Welcome to you new ladies - sorry you find yourselves here


----------



## Chilli

baby cakes - sorry to hear your cycles are confusing. I've been dropping 2 days a month too for 1st time ever - always been bang on 28 days! Now I'm paranoid it's early menopause


----------



## padbrat

Hi Chilli... so sorry if this is nosy, but whay tests have you been having? Only reason I ask is that I am being referred to the recurrent m/c clinic for tests and I really don't know what to expect..
So far me and OH have had blood taken and I have been told I need to have a pelvic ultrasound before my appt with consultant.

If I am being too nosy please don't feel you have to answer x


----------



## Chilli

No I don't mind pad, but I can't be much help as I don't have a clue what tests they've done - I find it all a bit overwhelming trying to find out so I leave it in their hands now that I'm at St Mary's! I had an internal scan and some blood taken at 1st appt, then back for more 6 weeks later for more. If you look at the recurrent MC thread in MC & loss section there is lots of info there


----------



## padbrat

hey Chilli, they took 6 lots of blood from me and one from hubby already and they told me I need a scan... I know what you mean about confusing though!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

:hugs: Chilli, wonder if we'll ever get a break??!! xx

cd34 and still no af :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Welcome Padbrat and chochip. So sorry for your losses. This is a great and supportive group of ladies. Truly lifesavers!

Sorry for my radio silence guys. Was totally destroyed by my Gran's death. I am also in Hong Kong and haven't had internet access. We've just come back from the most amazing weekend away. We went to the Mandarin Oriental in Sanya, China. It was absolutely idyllic and complete paradise. I am feeling very relaxed and very rested! We're on our final round of clomid and although the timing is a bit off, we wondered if we could get away with calling our baby Sanya if we're successful!! ;)

So, my little sister is pg... due on 13th Dec. She came off the pill in the new year. I'm very happy for her, but at the same time I struggle with the "it's not fair" feeling. She has a 6 year old and an angel and I'm nothing but happy for her, just wish it could have been me making the announcement first! Also a bit gutted that she won't have to inject herself every day for 30 weeks! Oh well, it will all be worth it in the end and if we've been successful this cycle we can share our journey together. 

How are you all? :hugs: and :dust: to those who need it! xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

padbrat said:


> Hi Chilli... so sorry if this is nosy, but whay tests have you been having? Only reason I ask is that I am being referred to the recurrent m/c clinic for tests and I really don't know what to expect..
> So far me and OH have had blood taken and I have been told I need to have a pelvic ultrasound before my appt with consultant.
> 
> If I am being too nosy please don't feel you have to answer x

Hey Padbrat, they generally test for chromosomal problems in you adn your OH, they will also test for clotting issues and auto immune disorders that may affect your pregnancies. Some specialists also test for something called CD69 Natural Killer Cells, although opinion is divided on this within the field. They will scan you for polycystic ovaries, cysts and endometriosis. They may also do a scan where they check that the tubes are all clear. Hope that helps. Which Dr are you seeing? I'm under Mr. Rai at St. Mary's.. he's really lovely! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Baby-Cakes said:


> :hugs: Chilli, wonder if we'll ever get a break??!! xx
> 
> cd34 and still no af :cry:

:hugs: Baby Cakes All manner of things can affect the cycle length. Stress, diet, emotional highs or lows, lack of sleep etc. Have you been tested for PCO? Also have you had your thyroid levels checked? I have PCO and a thyroid disorder both of which mean that my cycles are a bit funky at times. HOpe things sort themselves out for you soon. :hugs: xx


----------



## padbrat

Hi Peach Blossom. 

I am a really nosy person and I have just had a peek at your blog. I think you have done a wonderful thing there - thank you from all of us that just aren't as brave as you.

I am so sorry that you have lost your Gran. I have lost both of mine last year and I feel their loss dreadfully, it sometimes feels that death just follows me around for the last few years.

We were in Hong Kong in October, my Husband and me both lived there as kids (though at different times) so we really enjoyed returning there - it sounds like you had a fabulous time as well and I hope you were lucky with your dates!

Our appt is with Dr Patrick Bose at Addenbrooke Hospital and my scan is 10 mins before my appt with him. I am really hoping he can give us some answers.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Pad, you will get answers, but bear in mind that 50% of rmc are unexplained and have no reason, so the answer may be that everything comes back ok. Statistically you are better off if there isn't something wrong, but psychologically it can be easier to deal with if there is something wrong as you feel that at least if there is something wrong you can fix it. Good luck for your appt! :hugs: 

p.s you're not nosey at all... my blog is there for people to read so that we can raise awareness and make sure no one has to go through the heartache of a loss alone. :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

50% are unexplained? Really? OMG that is so many. After losing 4 babies (one m/c was twins) I am just worn down with it all. I am really hoping that this doctor can help us as I really feel I am running out of time. 

It is so frustrating not knowing.


----------



## bklove

Welcome ladies. padbrat I relate with just feeling tired with it all, but keep pushing, i'm sure you still have that deep passion to get to motherhood. That was the one thing that couldn't be taken from me. And please ask as many questions as you want, we've all been there and still there at times, knowledge is power. 

Peach :hugs: sorry to hear about your GM, life is just something else. Your sister getting pregnant is something to, but on the flip side its also a good sign to you being that shes had a loss that it can happen in the event family genetics are a factor. 

Baby Cakes- darn that long cycle! 

Chilli- If taking it easy helps, keeping doing that. Good to still see you on here though. 

I love team angels! I'm doing ok otherwise, just ebbing and flowing with this pregnancy.


----------



## padbrat

Thank you BK and it is reassuring to know that other go through m/c and still have a healthy pregnancy. I will no doubt be asking loads of questions as I get my test results back and have my appt with the consultant at the recurrent m/c clinic.


----------



## VGibs

Hi pad!

Can I join this team??? I lost my wee bean at 5w 2d on April 23rd.


----------



## Widger

Padbrat - I was one of the 50% that had 3 mcs, testing and didn't have any explanation. It was reasurring in one sense but so frustrating in another as why did it keep happening? These are answers I will be unlikely to find out. But, like Bklove I am now pregnant - 38 weeks and I like you thought it could/would never happen to me. Keep the faith... at times it seems like it will never happen but it will!! You've got to keep believing. :hugs:

VGibs - Welcome. Sorry it is under these circumstances but you will get lots of support on here.

Baby-cakes - :hugs: Your break will come xxx

Chilli - AFter my last mc I too had cycles that were strange, they went down to 26 days and I was usually 28 days bang on. Some months it went to 32 which was the worst as convinced I would get that bfp, only to be disappointed. Who knows what goes on with our bodies but I doubt it is menopause. Glad you haven't got too much longer to wait for test results. :hugs:

PeachB - Glad to have you back. When my nan died it totally crushed us all and in amongst that time I also had 3 mcs. Life never felt like it would get any better but it did. Thinking of you xx As for your sister, I can imagine that was really hard to hear. I was on the other side though where I got pregnant before my brother's girlfriend. She had 2 mcs herself and believe me, although I was overjoyed, I couldn't help but feel for my brother's girlfriend as I've been there myself in the past. Two months later she finally got pregnant so hopefully this will be the same for you too :hugs:

Bklove - :yipee: on being V.I.A.B.L.E Great feeling isn' t it.

As for me I've got 2 weeks to go. Had a dodgy tummy when I woke up this morning and convinced myself it could have been the onset of labour.... still waiting and no doubt will be till 42 weeks. Think I just had dodgy guts :haha:


----------



## bklove

Widger I didn't even realize, so thanks for pointing it out! 

Vgibs- welcome to the team, and i'm so sorry for you loss. :hug:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: girls xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Widger said:


> PeachB - Glad to have you back. When my nan died it totally crushed us all and in amongst that time I also had 3 mcs. Life never felt like it would get any better but it did. Thinking of you xx As for your sister, I can imagine that was really hard to hear. I was on the other side though where I got pregnant before my brother's girlfriend. She had 2 mcs herself and believe me, although I was overjoyed, I couldn't help but feel for my brother's girlfriend as I've been there myself in the past. Two months later she finally got pregnant so hopefully this will be the same for you too :hugs:

I know it will happen. Just seems like I get all the medical problems when it comes down to me and my sister! I'm battling 2 things with regards to pregnancy, sub fertility and recurrent miscarriage. She has suffered a loss, but doesn't seem to have the underlying auto immune disorder that I have which is causing my rmc, thankfully! She also gets pregnant easily which, again, is great for her. I find hope and joy in everyone who manages to have a healthy pregnancy after loss. I just wish it wasn't such hard work for me at times!! :)


----------



## Chilli

Peaches - I completely understand your feelings - it's so hard to be happy for someone without feeling it's not fair and then you feel guilty for feeling that way and that just makes you feel worse, it's soooo understandable to anyone in our situtaion. WE must keep the faith that our turn will come soon - you and me 2011!!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I think we have all been there at time Peach, my sister is due any day now, a huge reminder about the LO we lost... 

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## padbrat

Hey V... nice to see you here... wish it was first Tri though... Nevertheless always good to have a cyber buddy on this journey!

Widger... what can I say? You give me hope and I hope your dodgy tum clears up soon x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies. :bfn: for me :cry: I have an appt with FS on Wednesday. The journey continues. 

How are you all? :hugs: xx


----------



## Widger

Really sorry PeachB :hugs: How many dpo are you? Keeping all crossed that this is your month. Hope all goes well with FS tomo xx

Hope everyone else is well xx

I'm still waiting for this little one to make an appearance. Babies are being born around me and it is hard as just want to hold my baby in my arms and know that all is well :cry: I know it sounds silly as I'm so lucky to be pregnant but after all the heartache I do have horrible dreams...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Don't know how many dpo I am, but I'm CD 30 on a Clomid cycle, so :witch: due tomorrow... just in time for our work away days to climb Snowdon! GREAT!

Hope things happen soon for you Widger. I think its is totally understandable for you to feel anxious and just want to see your beautiful healthy baby. For what it's worth your dreams are probably anxiety dreams and often bad dreams mean good things to come. :hugs: hon xxx


----------



## Widger

Thanks PeachB - sorry about yesterday. Just had a bad moment. thought things were happening last night as had heavy bump, backache and stomach cramps but nope, nothing. This little one is here to trick me I think. Calling the shots already :)

I hope the :witch: has stayed away from you Peach xxx :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:witch: is on her way sadly as I have started spotting and still :bfn:

Had my appt with FS this morning. We've decided to try the gonadotrophin injections before considering laparoscopic ovarian drilling (which involves a general anaesthetic, a tube being put through my belly button and my ovaries lasered!). If all that fails then we'll be looking at IVF. So we start the injections next cycle. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, it appears that miracles can happen to me. After a week of :bfn: last week and then gearing up for the Fertility injections next cycle, not to mention the fact I climbed Snowdon on Saturday, I got home last night with still no :witch: I tested again and, whatdayaknow :bfp:!!! Must have been a late implantation. Off to the docs this morning to suss out the heparin injections... Eek! Very happy, but of course feeling cautious and aprehensive.

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. What glorious weather! :hug:


----------



## Widger

Oh PeachB...... this is amazing news :happydance: I am keeping everything crossed for you. I told you that with all my previous pregnancies that ended in mc I got bfps pretty early but with this one I was 16dpo and it was a really really faint line. Thought it was all over.

I am sending you over some :dust: and more :dust: You deserve this so much :hugs:

Good luck with the injections xxx


----------



## Chilli

That's the best news I've had for ages Peach - well done you two - get those horrible injections done and it'll be all worth it next Spring!!!!! I'll be just behind you I hope


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope so Chilli :dust: for you!! Xxx


----------



## Widger

:dust: to you too Chilli.

Hope you are managing the injections ok PeachB? I've heard they take a little to get used to them :hugs:

It is my due date today. I can't believe it. I'm so hot with this weather and every part of my body is growing daily - fingers, legs, ankles - not just my bump. Will have to make sure that I keep an eye on it but think it is because I'm so far on. Midwife on Thursday if nothing happens before then so hopefully they will tell me if this little one wants to make an appearance anytime soon!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

First injection last night! Didn't hurt too much... have a bruise from it :( I'm sure I'll get better, but I won't be wearing a bikini this summer!!

Fingers crossed that things happen soon for you Widger! Must be so uncomfortable in this heat. :hugs: 

xx


----------



## RobenR

Peach B - such wonderful news! I have everything in the world crossed for you that all will be well!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

:dust:

Amazing news Peach you really deserve it!! xxx

Had my appt with FS this morning, I'm going to have dye passed through my tubes under x ray (there was a medical term but can't remember) the FS doesn't want to do a Lap and Dye yet as I have had 2 in the past which will make it very risky. Had swabs incase infection, internal :blush: apparently my uterus is normal and having bloods done between cd2-4. I feel so much happier now something is being done!

Hope all the Angel Ladies are well xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies.... Had my scan this morning. Didn't go too well. It is possibly too early to see anything, but they couldn't find the gestation sac. They did however find either a pseudo sac or blod clot. I had my bloods taken and I have to go back on Sunday for more bloods then back next Friday for another scan. I think they're worried that it might be ectopic... But I've had no pain! Keeping my fingers crossed that all will be ok.


----------



## RobenR

Peach - keeping the best of all thoughts with you right now!


----------



## Widger

Peach - Thinking of you. :hugs:

I hope that your scan was just too early for them to pick anything up. How far on do you think you are? :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think I'm 5w 5d, but I'm pretty sure I ovulated late... So fingers crossed.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:wohoo: I am over the moon for you Peach, have got everything crossed for you. How did yesterday go?

That sounds like progress Babycakes...
... big :hugs: to everyone


----------



## Peach Blossom

HCG level doubled yesterday so all looking good. Have had no pain or spotting. Have been having some cramps at night, but all normal feeling cramps. My arms a black and blue... why is it Drs can't take blood properly?!! I look like a right druggie! What with my arms and my belly I'm going to have to find out the chinese for black and blue for the baby's chinese name!!

How's everyone doing? Enjoying the bank holiday weekend? 

xx :hugs:


----------



## RobenR

Wonderful news Peach! This is great and fantastic and you deserve it so much!!


----------



## bklove

Exciting peach! And I hear widger had her baby!!!!! Congrats my ladies. I'm doing well, just trying to manage this heat and muster up some energy to deal with people, especially at work! Did everyone have a good weekend? Man, I haven't been here in awhile, miss you ladies.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi guys... Spent the morning in A&E with some dark red bleeding. Hcg levels have gone up to 3700 from 2100 on Sunday but progesterone levels have gone from 61 to 51... De didn't seem concerned and said to just go to my scan on Friday as booked. So scared... :cry:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Oh no Peach! Really hope Dr is right in not worrying. I am keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: Peach, have everything crossed for friday

:wohoo: to another angel baby... does that mean is is BK and me next?? that is a little scary...


----------



## bklove

We are in the home stretch mumtobe, according to your ticker:) and its a long and hot stretch for me which has me slooooowly chugging along:) How are you doing?

Peach- Fingers crossed for you my dear. Hold on bean, hold on. I did have a drop in progesterone at one point, but that didn't worry the doctor either. I'm not so sure about the hcg, but I think the best bet is to see whats going on with the scan and hopefully they are redoing your bloods fairly soon? Mines were every 48 hours because of my history till about the first scan. :hugs: and good luck.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks hon. I'll let you all know how I get on later. Xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Good luck peach :hugs:

think the home strech may be a bit of a warmone here too... Have already burnt my foot... Wouldn't mind so much if I hadn't used a stronger suncream than i usually use... One is now rather more swollen than the other!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Scan went well. Can now see gestation sac and yolk sac. Couldn't see baby, but things have progressed which is good. Have another scan booked for 3 weeks time. Feeling ok, but won't be happy til we see that little heart fluttering away.


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Thank goodness Peach xx


----------



## RobenR

Peach that is great news! I've been wondering about you all day!


----------



## Chilli

Peach - I'm so glad scan was good - you're so brave, hoping all continues smoothly from now


----------



## brillbride

just joining this after my 2nd miscarriage---hope that im 3rd time lucky..xx


----------



## Widger

Peach Blossom said:


> Scan went well. Can now see gestation sac and yolk sac. Couldn't see baby, but things have progressed which is good. Have another scan booked for 3 weeks time. Feeling ok, but won't be happy til we see that little heart fluttering away.

Fab news Peach... so pleased for you :happydance: I know what you mean about scans... small steps but things are much better than last week. Can't wait for you to see that little heart fluttering away :hugs:


----------



## Widger

So, as you can see I am finally a mum :yipee:

I won't bore you with too many details (check out my journal if you are interested) but the whole thing was a saga from start to finish. Feeling pretty fragile ahem... down there... but all worth it for my miracle baby boy Daniel. He was born 1st June at 8lbs 8oz.

I wanted to say thank you to everyone on here that has given me support during my TTC stage and particularly during the 1st trimester where I was bleeding and had all but given up hope. I'm proof that it can happen, even after such heartache so I hope it gives you all some hope.

Sending :dust: and :hugs: to you all xxx


Brillbride - Sorry you are here on this group but you will have amazing support from great ladies :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Brillbride, so sorry for your losses. :hugs: you'll get all the support you need here. 

Widger- congrats!!! :happydance: so so happy for you. Xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

fab news peach and widger :happydance:
welcome brillbride, these girls are fab :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

thanks girls 4 all the welcomes and many congrats to widger and the new baby--well done.xx


----------



## Chilli

Widger - yipee! SO glad all is well for you and you're a full blown Mummy at last. He looks beautiful - enjoy every moment!

Brill B - sorry to hear of your second loss - hope to be hearing better news for you in the future


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Huge Congrats Widger, he is one scrummy little boy!! xx Had a quick read of your journal and sounds like you had a pretty tough time :hugs:

Sorry for your losses Brill B, all the ladies here are wonderful and very supportive. Hope your stay is a short one! xx

Peach how are you?? xx

Chilli how are you?? xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Baby-Cakes said:


> Peach how are you?? xx

I'm ok. Still spotting dark brown. Enough to need a pantyliner in... Not a heavy flow though. It lessened yesterday and got lighter, but was back dark again this morning. Think its worse with exertion so trying to stay very still at work and home and walking very slowly when I have to go out. Have a really bad headache today too! (.)(.)s are still sore so that's a good thing and I'm feeling generally bleurgh which I can only think is a good sign!! Just want to get to 8 weeks... chances of miscarrying drop dramatically at 8 weeks as that's when the blood flow between mother and baby is established. I'll relax a little more then. Next scan is on 28th June....


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I have everythign crossed for you Peach :flower:


----------



## Widger

Peach - remember that I spotted blood every day from 6 to 8 weeks, then on and off till 11 weeks and everything was ok. They could never tell me why. Silly really but as soon as it stopped I started worrying something was wrong as it was obviously normal for me to bleed.

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Widger. That makes me feel better. The injections are helping psychologically too! Just a couple more weeks and I'll be out of the danger zone! :hugs: Hope you're doing well. xxx


----------



## bklove

Peach every day is a milestone. And i'm holding my breath with you. I know its something else waiting for that scan, but positive thoughts all the way. :hugs:

Widger- CONGRATS! beautiful pic and I think i'm going to head over and check your journal after this. At the end of the day though you and baby are ok, so thank God for that. 

Brillbride, I hope your journey with us is short and sweet :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

Thanks Bklove--iv ordered a book on Miscarriage on Amazon.. and i have been ttc from MC so im praying for a BFP before AF .....positive thinking..xxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Well ladies finally got my bfp! So so scared, did a test yesterday and since then have had af pains almost constantly. I'm trying my hardest not to panic and ring the epu. Been reading a few similar stories online and most say it's just stretching but I had this last time with my mmc xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay :happydance: So pleased for you baby-cakes!! I've been having af like craps and spotting since before I got my bfp. Everything seems to be going ok though and people will insist on telling me its all natural (difficult to hear when you've lost I know). But sadly and very inconveniently af, pg and beginning of mc are all similar. The EPU should let you have an early scan if you want one, but there's no point for a couple of weeks! NOt easy to do, but try to relax! So pleased for you! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:wohoo: Babycakes.... Sending you lots of :dust: too

how's it going peach?

:hugs: too everyone else


----------



## Peach Blossom

Spotting has reduced to almost nothing. (.)(.)s very sore! Feeling tired and nauseaous. All in all good!! :)


----------



## Widger

Baby cakes - Fab news :yipee: So happy for you xxx

Peach - All good signs I'd say :thumbup: 

Sending :dust: to everyone wanting their bfp xxx :hugs:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Peach Blossom said:


> Yay :happydance: So pleased for you baby-cakes!! I've been having af like craps and spotting since before I got my bfp. Everything seems to be going ok though and people will insist on telling me its all natural (difficult to hear when you've lost I know). But sadly and very inconveniently af, pg and beginning of mc are all similar. The EPU should let you have an early scan if you want one, but there's no point for a couple of weeks! NOt easy to do, but try to relax! So pleased for you! :hugs: xx


Thanks Peach, It's really not sunk in yet and just trying to be positive, have GP appt on Tues and going to ask for early scan xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Sorry i havent been around much. But i wanted to stop in and say Congrats to the newborn and to all of you who have gotten your BFP. I never would have thought that this thread would take off the way it did when i first made it. IM so glad it did, and that it has helped you all :hugs:


----------



## bklove

Peach, exciting! more :dust: for you. 
Tink- I think I put that tub on the registry, is there a whale in the front of it? 
Brillbride- I'm all about the positive thinking, this season will pass, and your season will come!

I'm doing pretty well, it just hit me today about 10 more weeks to go! I'm trying to just prepare my body now with walking, yoga, breathing, practicing labor positions, that sort of thing. I hope to take a swim class to, but we'll see how that goes. Take care ladies, hope you are all having a beautiful day!


----------



## RobenR

Peach and Baby-Cakes I'm so thrilled for you both! Fingers crossed and lots of prayers going your way. Congrats on the newborn and BKLove - you're the next one to be a new mummy!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I think it has finally sunk in that I am not going to loose this LO... 

:hugs: to everyone, hope u have all had pleasent weekends :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Yup its the Whale of a tub LOL :) works great though :)


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Just got back from the hospital, was admitted last night for ?ectopic. Had scan this morning and it's showing a 'pregnancy cyst' on my right ovary which may be causing my stomach pains. Saw yolk sack on scan and bloods match up with me being around 5 wks. I go back weds am for hcg bloods again, then another scan next week xx


----------



## Chilli

Oh baby-cakes, such good news! Hope all stays well but completely understand your fears my love - big hugs!!!!

Peach - all sounds good, the sorer the boobs the better in my experience!

I'm counting down to next tuesday when we get our results... terrified they'll tell me that I can't for some reason


----------



## bklove

:thumbup: Tink, glad the tub works great. 

babycakes, how are you feeling? I hope whatever the outcome it resolves it self with your good health in mind. :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Baby cakes so glad They saw the yolk sac in the correct place. The pregnancy cyst will be corpus luteum won't it? That's a good thing. Good luck. I know what you're going through and it's terrifying. :hugs: xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Thanks Peach, yes that was the word I was looking for. Touchwood the pain has eased a little to just a dull ache. Hope your doing ok? xx

Thanks Chilli, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Widger

Oh girls... this 1st trimester is a killer and really feels like it will never ever end. I know exactly how you are feeling. It is so hard to remain positive at times so I'm sending all my positive and ssticky vibes over to you both :hugs: 

:dust:


----------



## Chilli

:nope:I'd just like to be in the first tri at least!


----------



## dawny690

Oh my im so bad for not coming by sooner Im sorry girls hope your all well? Peach your preggers? :yipee: congrats hun F'X everything goes well for you widger congrats on your little boy he is lush anyone else I've missed sorry and can I get an update please? :blush: xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Dawny! How you doing? What's news from you?

Things are ok for me... Still spotting a bit, but taking it nice and easy! 

Good luck with your results Chilli! :hugs:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Chilli I really hope you get the answers you wish for xx

Are you still spotting Peach? When is your scan? xx

I got my hcg results this morning they went from 1400 Sunday evening to 3200 yesterday morning, so fingers crossed all is going well. I have another scan booked for next Tuesday.


----------



## bklove

Sounds great baby cakes. And chilli you'll get to first tri. Till then keep sexin!:)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Scan is on the 28th June when I get back from holiday. Feeling good though. Spotting is more a discoloured discharge now. Sunday is the next milestone. 8 weeks which is when blood flow starts between baby and me. Taking every day as it comes and being thankful for just one day further. 

Hope all you ladies are well. :hugs: xx


----------



## Chilli

sounds good babycakes!

will do bk- once i have my results... counting down the days...


----------



## bklove

any plans for the weekend ladies? My bday was yesterday and we went to a Dance performance which was great, and today bumming around until the hubby is finally ready to head out to CT to visit some family. We'll probably hang out there for the rest of the weekend. Anyshoes, :hug: to you all!


----------



## Chilli

Ha ha - we went to a carnival where my beautiful daughter won 3rd prize for being Snow White - funny thing is there were only 2 in her category!!!!???:haha:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Have a good holiday Peach x

Chilli thinking of you tomorrow, hope you get the results/answers you want x

I have my scan tomorrow morning, will let you know how it went after.

:hugs: to all the other angel ladies xx


----------



## Chilli

thanks BC - I'm bloody petrified!!!
hope your scan is all good!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck today Chilli! Thinking of you. :hugs: xx


----------



## Chilli

Wow! It's great news... clotting problem that aspirin will sort out easily... wish I had listened to friend who advised it last year and not the blody consultant who fobbed me off as baby Rosa had triple x!! ********! I knew there was more to it!

Peaches - can't believe your ticker ... looking great!

How was the scan babycakes?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news Chilli! Just aspirin or heparin too? :hugs:

dark spotting back tonight with a little pink. Have been picking up and playing with our friends 2 year old a lot today though so hoping it's just over exertion. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## bklove

I had a pretty busy weekend myself but a good one with family. 
Chilli, great to hear all you need is a bit of aspirin. Fabulous news really. 
Baby cakes, how did your scan go?
:hugs: to all my beautiful ladies.


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Fantastic news Chilli!! xx

Oh Peach no easy ride, don't know how you cope I would be (and am) a complete nervous wreck! xx

Had my scan yesterday, I am only 5-5 1/2 wks so still no hb but have seen pole. I go back on 6th July xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Spotting seems to have eased but I was convinced all night that it was another mc... had cramps on and off all night. Things seem to have settled down and I've done nothing but lie by the pool today. It's tough because this time last year I was pg and Sunday will mark the year of the 2nd mc... trouble is we're doing exactly what we were doing last year... driving home from France. Just hoping and praying that history doesn't repeat itself!

Glad your scan went well Baby-cakes. Keeping my fingers crossed for you! :dust: 

:hugs: to the other angel ladies. xx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks all for good wishes.

Peaches - hoping and praying for you that you get home from France with none of last year's upset, a big smile on your face and a little bun warm in the oven!

Glad to hear that scan was ok BC!


----------



## Chilli

Today is the anniversary of losing my baby girl Rosa, she's buried with her big brother and I hope to go and visit them later today or tomorrow. She had triple x and would probably never have survived, but I would have still loved to have meet her. The flood gates open again!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: Chilli


----------



## toby2

big hugs chilli and peaches((((((((((((((())))))))))
babycakes an peaches cant tell you how excited i am to see your tickersxxx
just dropping in to say hello and send lots f love and dust-feel bad i dont get here anymore but i dont seem to get much time to myself
lots of love angel ladies
xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies! Scan went well this morning. Saw the heartbeat!! :cloud9: measuring 8 weeks plus a few days so must have ov'd late. Phew! So relieved.

Chilli :hugs: year ago today I said goodbye to my second angel. Doesn't get amy easier. :hugs:


----------



## RobenR

Peach that is wonderful news! Yay! :yipee:

Chilli - I hope you're doing better. I know the pain you feel. Our girl had 1 x and I wish she had've lived.

I miss all you angel ladies, but Jean-Luc keeps me pretty busy and I'm getting ready to go back to work next month so I'm trying to get my fitness level up to where it should be. Dropping the baby weight is hard, but I'm not complaining because it was all worth it. 

I hope everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## Chilli

Wow Peach - that must be an amazing feeling - you so deserve it! Big hugs for today



Nice to hear from you Roben... 6 months already!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies... little bit worried. Had a blood test yesterday and my progesterone level has dropped to 24.1.... on 28th May it was 57, 30th May it was 61, 3rd June it was 51. My GP has refused to prescribe a supplement without a note from my FS who is on holiday... Don't know what to do... can't be a good sign coupled with brown spotting for 4 weeks... trying not to panic. So cross with my GP!


----------



## RobenR

Peach I hope things work out. I have everything crossed for you that it'll be ok. Maybe you're far enough along that your levels will drop a bit and then stay that way for the rest of the pregnancy?


----------



## Chilli

Oh Peaches I don't know enough about it to advise, but I know that I would stamp my feet and weep til he gave it to me FS or no, you can't put yourself at risk just because he's on hols! Good luck

I am trying to work out shorter cycles without getting too obsessed with it all, trying to relax but seem to be OVing earlier each month... allowing myslef to feel hopeful

How is everyone?


----------



## bklove

And we miss you Roben, but I guess you have a good reason:)
Pb- my progesterone did drop at one point after climbing, but all was well. I'm not sure how much ease that brings. If anything stay on top of those doctors!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. Well my lovely FS emailed me from his holiday and told me to go in and get a prescription from him today. I did manage to get a friend who is an obstetrician to prescribe me some last night though so started the supplement yesterday. Phew! I'm not too worried as the levels are still well within normal range. Was just a shock that they had dropped so significantly and the GP wasn't bothered in anyway! Knew it wasn't going to be easy!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Thinking of you Peach, what a lovely FS x

Had my scan this morning and saw hb :happydance: so relieved thought I was going to pass out in the waiting room. I am 7 wks and 5 days, it's going to be really hard getting through the next week I had my mmc at 8+2 and have no more scans until 12 wks now. 

:hugs: to all the angel ladies xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:happydance: so pleased for you Baby Cakes! I know what you mean about the waiting room... I was trembling last week!! Something that may bring you a little comfort is this: blood flow starts between baby and mother at 8 weeks. When it is established the chances of miscarrying drops by 90%... :hugs: xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've had yet another run in with my GP.... I wrote him a letter to explain that I had now been prescribed the progesterone supplement and that my FS had suggested that my GP retest my progesterone levels and organise another scan. 

My GP phoned, obviously on the defensive and basically told me it wasn't his remit to order blood tests to check my progesterone and that he didn't have access to antenatal screening and couldn't quite see why it was him problem and why I was making such a fuss. He said that I had been referred to the antenatal clinic at the hospital and that it was their problem. I explained to him that my booking in appt wasn't until next Saturday, in 10 days time, and asked what I was supposed to do in the interim and he said go to A&E. I was so angry I can't tell you. I phoned the EPU to see if they could help, but they told me I needed a form from my GP to get a blood test done. What am I supposed to do? Why does noone seem to care that I have had 3 mc's in the last year, I had a major drop in progesterone level last week and could very possibly be at risk!! I'm going to have to go private just to get the damn blood test done. I refuse to go to A&E and use up vital resources needed for people in life threatening conditions. Grrrr.... :hissy: Aaannnnddd... breathe....


----------



## Baby-Cakes

What a total #&%*!, I am surprised at EPU saying no they are normally very good :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I don't understand it... What would I do if I couldn't afford to go privately and didn't have a bunch of Dr's in my family to help me out? Beyond comprehension!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I would write to the GMC Peach, I deal with alot of GP's who are so rude, unhelpful and arrogant - don't understand why they do the job xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Think you have a point! I'm good at writing letters! Some people really shouldn't work with humans! :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Hello girls :hi: Sorry been awol. MIL went into hospital and all was pretty bad but thankfully she is on the mend.

Babycakes and Peach - So delighted for you both seeing those heartbeats. Just think. Soon enough you'll be out of the 1st trimester. I think I started to properly relax after my 20 week scan. it is only natural to worry.

Love being a mummy soooooo much. Daniel is now 6 weeks (well will be on Tuesday) Seriously I could eat my little boy up he's sooooooo adorable... Ok I'm biased :haha:

Love to you all and promise I'll try and be better at keeoing in contact xxxx

Roben- Can't believe 6 months already!!!


----------



## bklove

Good to hear from you widger and even better that you are enjoying this new journey in life. Lots of hugs to you.
Peach- I'm just glad you have been able to get some folks to work with you, sounds like it has put you more at ease. When do you go back for your next blood draw or ultrasound? :dust:


----------



## RobenR

Widger - I know, I can't believe he's already over 6 months old. It went so fast, he's now got his first tooth and I have to face going back to work in 3 weeks. Leaving him in daycare is going to kill me I think. Daniel is adorable and 6 weeks already! Wow. It's amazing how it just slips away. Is he doing well?

Peach - how are you doing? I've been wondering about you all week. Any more news? The only comfort I can offer is that once the heartbeat starts, the risks drop dramatically of a m/c. I am keeping good thoughts for you. 

Babycakes - how are you making out? Things still going good?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, 

Widger I can't believe Daniel is 6 weeks! Gosh, where does the time go?! :hugs: 

Roben, good to hear from you. Glad that you're enjoying your bundle of joy! It will be tough going back to work I can imagine, but I'm sure you'll be fine. 

As for me, I'm ok. I've calmed down after the debacle with my GP and things seem to be going well. My Dad, who is a Dr is going to do the blood tests for me on Monday. I'm torn over booking a another scan or not. So terrified of something being wrong, but at the same time I want to see my LO again! So fickle. :rofl: Think we're going to tell all our friends today as technically by dates I'm 12 weeks... its just cos we've had these early scans that we know I'm a little behind. It makes is feel more real when it's no longer a secret I think!

How are all the rest of you ladies? What have you been doing this weekend?


----------



## Tink1o5

How exciting peach. =] finally being able to tell anyone CONGRATS and Huge Hugs to you.
Im so happy and excited 4 you.


----------



## bklove

Tink the baby loooks so happy in that pic:)

Peach- I'm glad you feel comfortable sharing the news and that your anxiety level is going down. Each day is a blessing, so enjoy every smidgin of it! :hug:

I had my shower this weekend, and it was good. I was just a tad to invovled though and it felt more like I was hosting an event and not at an event for me! But it was nice to celebrate with everyone its over now so we can rest up and focus on baby getting here.:) I did get put on bedrest today to, but rest is good.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, well I had a scan yesterday and it was amazing! :cloud9: I saw the baby moving and heard the heartbeat. So happy. Announced it on Facebook with a photo last night. All feeling rather real now!! Eek... better start planning some things!! :)

How are you all? 

BK why were you put on bed rest? Hope you're ok. Not long now!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Look at you Peach 1 more week until you hit that magical number of 12 weeks =) so excited and happy for you. Although i no for me i was nervous the whole pregnancy lol. :hugs: glad 2 see all is going well for you.


----------



## RobenR

Peach it's wonderful news for you! So happy! Many congrats on making the announcement public!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Peach so exciting, really hope I can get to that point xx

I've had a bit of a melt down in the last week, I'm so paranoid keep getting af type pains and I just burst into tears (I know this is probably hormones, but I'm not coping). I've convinced myself that it's a mmc again and dh is ready to murder me, I'm at the mw on Friday for first booking appt and I'm going to see if she can get me a scan any earlier (they are normally around 14 wks in this area) but I will go crazy if I have to wait that long. 

Sorry for ranting ladies just a bit :cry: 

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Baby Cakes. I know how you feel. It's so so scary and you convince yourself that every twinge and pain is bad news. Can't believe that your GP hasn't requested an early scan for you. I'm sure the MW will be sympathetic to your situation and organise one for you. Hang on in there hon. :hugs: xx


----------



## RobenR

Hi ladies,

Yesterday I made the mistake of watching a music video in the MC section called "I will love you until the day I die", it's beautiful but it made me bawl my eyes out, and then, I started thinking of my lost Elizabeth.

I miss her, so much. It hurts just as fresh as the day I found out she was dead.

I know I have Jean-Luc, my miracle and am lucky to have him and love him so much. But after seeing that video, it's almost put me back to square one. She would have been over a year old now, and the pain...

I know I'm not making a lot of sense here right now, but I feel so conflicted. If she had've lived, I never would have had Jean-Luc, and while I can hold him in my arms I still yearn for the one I lost.

Am I making sense?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Roben. Of course it makes sense. :hugs: We all know the pain you're feeling and we all know that no matter how "over it" we think we are there will be triggers some days that will put us right back to the point where we first felt the grief and pain. Of course you are thankful for Jean Luc and love him with all your might, but that doesn't diminish the love you feel for Elizabeth and the pain you feel at her loss. Not just because she's gone, but you mourn everything that she'll never get to experience. Don't beat yourself up for feeling like this. It's perfectly natural and we all understand it. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

:hugs: Roben xx

Thanks Peach have been dealt with by the epu until now, had my last scan at 7+5 and saw hb but won't get another til around 14 wks. Had my mmc at 8+2 so just paranoid same thing has happened. I've decided this afternoon to just concentrate on having lots of pma!! (easier said then done but I'll give it a try). 

I'm having major symptoms which I can't really remember having with mmc, constantly nauseas, tired and sore (.)(.)'s so not sure why I'm complaining really :shrug:

xxx


----------



## Widger

Oh Peach!! I'm so happy for you. It is such a fantastic feeling having a great scan with your baby moving :yipee:

Babycakes - Same will happen for you :hugs:

Chilli - Hope all ok xx

Bklove - You are next WOO HOO

Roben - I don't think we will ever get over our losses but we learn to cope :hugs:

:dust and :hugs: to us all xxxx


----------



## bklove

:hugs: baby cakes. I know you've been through alot, but try to remember this is its own positive experience and it will be different than for. <--just more pma!

Robenr- We understand. Its sort of bitter sweet, and I think peach said it best :hugs:

Widger- I can't believe it, it is going to happen pretty soon:cloud9:. I'm trying to keep the pma going myself for a happy and healthy baby.:)

Peach- they wanted me to get off my feet more to help the baby gain a little more weight. Its gaining weight, but i guess on the low end for where we are, or so they say. I don't know, to me the baby is doing fine and is keeping up...thats what Dr. Google said:) lol, but I didn't want to do anything to make things worse so I went along with doctors orders. And really it did come at a good time because it has been exhausting and there is nothing wrong with rest, more food,more rest and more water:)


----------



## Tink1o5

Hi Ladies,

Babycakes: Hey hun, sorry your still feeling so paranoid and worried. :hugs: If it helps any during my pregnancy i had some AF cramps too. Actually some Horribly bad cramps. I went to the doc and forced them to do a scan. All was fine. =) so cramps dont always mean bad. Your over half way to the safe 12 week marker. :hugs: You can do it hun we all believe in you!

Widger: Your lil one is so cute and small in that pic i remember when my little man was that little. Im already wanting another one HAHA but gonna hold off for a bit as i think it would be a bit unfair to Bao. :hugs:

Roben: :hugs: i know how you feel. I had my MC in Feb 09. So my little one would almost be a year. But everyday just to make it better i look at my little boy and his smile an remember how lucky i am to have him. :hugs:

BK: cant wait for you lil one to be born. So exciting. :) EEK haha. Not to much longer :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Hey Widger - nice to hear from you! I'm ok, still pretty much the only one here without a bun in the oven!:wacko: and sick to boot!

Babycakes - my experience of 2 mmcs is that as long as you feel sick with sore boobs you're ok, so take heart! You have to get yourself a little mantra so that you can chant it to yourself when you're worried and get yourself through. :hugs:I hope you get another scan soon. Here they don't do til 20 weeks!!!!??? You can get one done privately though if you ask and it doesn't cost the earth, about £100 I think

Roben - I had the same reaction to that song, but felt good about allowing myself to grieve for my babies - let them know they're not forgotten. :cry:I'm sure a lot of ladies feel like you do about not having one if you hadn't lost the other, it must be a difficult one!


----------



## Smile4me

Hi everyone well Chilli your not the only one without a bun in the oven hun, I just joined you so we can be soon to be buns in the ovens together :)

Well let me sum up my lil story ...
I carried twins for 8 months 12 years ago and they were monoamniotic twins therefore their cords got tangled and they passed so in a nut shell, I had to deliver my beautiful baby girls and bury them within two days. I do have four amazing beautiful daughters so I am truly blessed.

I met my wonderful husband three years ago and he accepted the girls as if they were his own and he came into our lives when we least expected it, we were prepared to get out of my ex husbands abusive environment for good and we were well on our way and God brought us my soul mate ... we decided to have a child of our own and began trying with no luck! Fifteen months later we sought help and were prescribed clomid and were successful on our second round and everything looked GREAT until my 10 1/2 week appointment there was no heartbeat after seeing the hb at 8 weeks :( Our dreams were shattered today when I went in for my first ever D&C so here I am on the Team Angels site thanks to Peach Blossom- she told me about this thread.

I hope I can give some advice and be able to express my grief as well.
I look forward to geting to know you wonderful ladies!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Welcome Smile. So glad you found your way over to us. So sorry again for your losses. :hugs: I'm glad the D&C went without problems. Rest well my lovely. :hugs:


----------



## bklove

Chilli- you'll get there, I strongly believe that. This team has produced way to many graduates! :hugs:

Smile4me- Welcome and thank you for sharing your story with us. I look forward to sharing in your journey and I hope its a short and sweet one.


----------



## Tink1o5

Welcome Smiles. Sorry we had to meet this way, but i know all the ladies here are great. They are so comforting and show so much love to eachother. :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Today was very emotional.. I'm like a roller coaster, one minute I'm fine the next I'm going off on dh for something that is out of his control... I feel awful for treating him this way but my hormones are raging and I haven't been able to sleep at all and I have no appetite, as much as I want to be positive, Its so damn difficult!!!!
I'm pissed/sad/confused/positive/hopeful/angry all at the same time and I can't contain or control my feelings... I'm usually the positive one, the one that lifts everyones spirits but I feel so helpless right now.
I am truly blessed to have such wonderful family and friends but I am getting mad at the smallest things and taking them out on the ones I love the most which makes me more mad and sad... I think I've gone crazy... lol

Sorry I just needed to vent.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Smile :hugs: You've been doing so amazingly. It's perfectly understandable to be feeling the way you are. It's only been a few days since you found out the terrible news. Your hormones are going crazy, but you're also grieving and that can manifest in many ways. Your DH will understand, from what you've said he's a wonderful man. It's important that you allow yourself to go through all of these feelings. Don't try to suppress them so that you can continue being the positive person you are as that won't help in the long run. It's tough, I know, because on the one hand you're sitting there thinking how unfair it all is and how sad you are and on the other hand you're desperate to be pregnant again and looking forward positively to TTC again. It's a really tough time and all us ladies on here understand what you're feeling. Vent away my lovely. remember that it's ok to not be ok. :hugs: xxx


----------



## RobenR

Welcome Smile and deepest sympathies on your loss. Peach said it best I think, there is no right or wrong way to feel right now, only the way YOU feel. You will cope with this the best way you know how and people should not judge that. Your DH should be understanding, especially with your hormones running rampant at the moment.

I know it's so hard to get back to a good place until you can TTC again, but you will get there.

This is a fantastic forum of ladies who have been a blessing to me and we're all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Awww thanks ladies I really appreciate it.
Today is a new day, the problem is I still can't sleep. The girls go to their dads for the weekend so I plan on getting some R&R, some quiet time and prepare myself to tell them.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good thinking smile. :)

I've got a really bad headache :( Had it on and off for about 3 days now. Caved in and had a paracetamol earlier. May skive off work early today.


----------



## bklove

smile4me, funny thing is all that you are experiencing is normal! Try to really make the best of that alone time, do something relaxing and or enjoyable and just take it one day at a time. If the sleep bit continues u may want to speak with someone about that. Can you nap during the day?


----------



## Smile4me

Well luckily my boss let me work from home this week to grieve in private.
But I have my girls home so I dont like to take away time from them.

Peach hun I hope your headache goes away soon!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, hope you all had a lovely weekend. I had my nuchal screening and dating scan today. Was so nervous going in there, but it was all ok. Now due on 2nd Feb so major growth spurt in the last 10 days! 

OH is off to Spain today and then Colorado on Friday... :( I'm no good without him... I know I won't eat properly as I won't be bothered to cook whilst he's away! IT's good that he's working though. 

How's everyone else doing? Chilli any news from you yet hon? :hugs: and :dust: to all that need it. xx


----------



## Chilli

Oh Peaches - that was my due date for baby Rosa:cry: Glad the scan was all good though, downhill all the way now

I'm having a bit of a crisis here actually :wacko:- some of you may remember that back in Jan I felt sure I was pg - then AF (which is very regular) was very late but never got a BFP. Put it down to having just come off the pill and having crazy hormones, but it's happened again this month too:cry:
It's so cruel! I would think I was going mad except I 've also had 3 cycles when I knew I was not pg - so it's not psychosymatic.
I have always known with all my pgs that I had fallen within 2 days of OV as I get really sick and this month I've been so sick I had 2 days off work. 2 nights ago I couldn't sleep with so much sickness and sore boobs so it's been 2 weeks! Had +OPK 15 days ago but still no BFP. It's so awful - I'm just worried that my fertilised eggs can't implant for some reason since had 2 DNCs. I'm hating this bloody waiting game all the time:growlmad:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli. Sorry that you're going through such a tough time. If you can contact the your miscarriage specialist, were you seeing Leslie? See if you can go and talk to someone about it. When did they tell you to start the aspirin? I know you shouldn't start before you're definitely pg, but perhaps they can give you some more guidance. You could also go to your GP and ask for a blood test to check if you have any hcg levels there. Hang on in there hon. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Smile4me

Chilli hun so sorry you too got the bug :( It sucks!
Just remember you got there one time successful and you can do it again!!!!
Definetely get in touch with your GP to get your bloods done that is very important!

I know it is so much easier said than done but try to keep your chin up and remember there is hope! :hugs:


----------



## bklove

Peach- you better eat! You have a wonderful life depending on you, that and its to early to get lazy, lol. I was super conscious about food in the beginning, then it got harder and I got lazier, but the nutrients is important. I'm trying to make up some ground now, and its fairly balanced, but I will admit it is alot easier when the hubby cooks:)

Chilli- I agree with the other ladies, its worth having a conversation about with the doctors so you don't drive yourself crazy. The human body is amazing though, and the slightest thing seems to throw it out of wack, so it could be your body is just getting into a new groove, which it sounds like is only complicating things for you more! But inhale and exhale, you will get through this.

My body has been out of wack with this pregnancy. Now a days dealing with over heating and breathing issues, not fun. And I have some funky skin thing on my chest and back, not sure what it is or why its here. I plan to mention it to the doctor. I'm assuming maybe its from overheating and or just another bad side effect to being preggers. I do hope it goes away though.


----------



## Chilli

Thanks all - well I have started light brown spotting just like I did in Jan so I guess whatever happened it's over now and and this rate I will be spending my 40th (next May) giving birth - I can think of worse birthday presents. Bit sad as always planned to have babies and breast feeding all done by then by hey, we all know that it's never that simple!

Peach - yes, keep eating well and exercising!! I swam every 2 days with my DD and she's always full of energy!

BK - we have no control over our bodies do we? I had lots of weird stuff some of which never went away - skin tags - urgh!


----------



## RobenR

Peach you had better eat! I know it's the last thing in the world that you want to do right now but do it! I'll hunt you down I swear!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hehe... Well I eat pretty well at lunch time... London Soho is full of yummy places to eat, so its just the evening that I'm not so good. I eat lots of fruit at work too. So I think me and baby will be ok... Thanks for all the concern though ladies. Really appreciate it!

Woke up this morning and there was blood all over my living room... My poor puss cat has a bladder infection and was weeing blood. Rushed him to the vet and he had some injections. He seems to be doing much better now. 

:hugs: everyone. Xx


----------



## bklove

sheesh, you scared me with the blood all over the living room bit, till you said it was the cat! the mind can just take you places! But hope the cat is getting better and clean up isn't a pain. 
Some easy meal ideas might be those frozen meals and just have some veggies or fruit on the side. I'm thinking about having one for lunch right now.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Luckily I went out for dinner on Monday, had spaghetti on Tuesday, then OH was back last night so had proper meal. He's going away at the beginning of next week, so may cook a whole load of stuff this weekend and put it in the freezer to heat up. 

I've started doing my pilates and yoga for pregnancy workout dvds. Going to have a six pack when this baby comes!! :rofl:


----------



## RobenR

BKLove - how are you feeling? Days are getting closer now! Any chance you'll go early? I wouldn't wish being overdue on anyone!


----------



## bklove

Peach- lol at the 6 pack and preggo belly:) 

Robenr- I'm doing well. Saw the doctor today and he said my cervix is still closed and long, so nothing is happening, so i'm thinking I may go closer to my due date. Besides the difficulty breathing and being hot its been pretty uneventful. 

For now just watching the time tick ticking away:)


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Ladies hope everyone is well?

Got my appt through this morning for 12 wk scan eek! Slightly scared, I'm going to Devon for a week on the same day and really hope I can go and celebrate xxx


----------



## bklove

fingers crossed it will be a celebration babycakes:) :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

How exciting Baby-cakes :hugs: Hoping all will be fine and dandy with your LO. xxx


----------



## bklove

Just got back from a sono, and apparently I have to keep my feet up more and reduce the little walking i've been doing as the baby is to skinny. I thought skinny was in! lol, just kidding. They want baby to be a little bigger, but I think its perfect and I'm sure it'll grow before it gets here. We have another appointment friday and then repeat sono monday. Put your feet up when you can ladies!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'd love it if someone told me to put my feet up and not do anything for medical reasons!! :) Can't believe you're almost there BK! So exciting. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

2 articles I thought you might be interested in girls: https://edition.pagesuite-professional.co.uk/pdfspool/EowQtcfIGxqPTVaVXkhcEJG7ma0=.pdf


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I can't get that link to open Peach x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hmmm... ok.. try this, page 9: https://e-edition.metro.co.uk/2010/08/04/


----------



## bklove

hey peach- I tried the link and it was asking for email addy to subscribe which was a bit to much. Can you sum up the article? 

Otherwise, still nothing much happening with this body of mines. My house however is a hot mess as we are transitioning for baby. Its alot more work than anticipated, but slowly order is coming back. I'm not sure if this is what they refer to as nesting, but I feel like that word doesn't cover the explosion that has occured in my home:)


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hissy: Ok last attempt... 
https://www.metro.co.uk/lifestyle/837063-vitamin-could-boost-fertility-claim-israeli-scientists
AND

https://www.metro.co.uk/news/837014-woman-gives-birth-thanks-to-bionic-cervix

BK, I know what you mean about "nesting"... It's more like a chaotic demolition derby... or an episode of changing rooms when you feel like you're running out of time!! Make sure you take it easy and get other people to do the running around for you!! :) xx

How's everyone else doing? Very quiet on here these days!!


----------



## RobenR

Hi Peach,

Things are a bit stressful for me at the moment. With DH away (still), Jean-Luc and 2 dogs things are chaotic. One of our dogs is dying and on Saturday we are going to take him to have him put to sleep. I have had to tell DH this by email and it was one of the most difficult things I've ever had to do. I'm not sure poor Peanut will live that long, but I'm taking the best care of him that I can. It's so brutal, the loss of a pet and I don't care what anyone says, they are just as important as family members as anyone else and I love that little dog so much. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Peach Blossom

RobenR said:


> Hi Peach,
> 
> Things are a bit stressful for me at the moment. With DH away (still), Jean-Luc and 2 dogs things are chaotic. One of our dogs is dying and on Saturday we are going to take him to have him put to sleep. I have had to tell DH this by email and it was one of the most difficult things I've ever had to do. I'm not sure poor Peanut will live that long, but I'm taking the best care of him that I can. It's so brutal, the loss of a pet and I don't care what anyone says, they are just as important as family members as anyone else and I love that little dog so much.
> 
> How is everyone else?

Aw Roben, sorry to hear about Peanut.. :hugs: Pets are so special and we grow so fond and connected to them in such a short time. So sad. Sorry that you had to tell your DH by email. Last week whilst my OH was away filming I woke up to my cat weeing blood everywhere. I was in such a state, but I had to text him to tell him what was going on. He just felt bad that I had to deal with it on my own. Sending you lots of hugs and love hon. xx


----------



## RobenR

Peach, today I got to come home and find out that our dog Peanut died. Very upset right now, he was my furbaby. He lived a good long life, he was 13.

Glad to see you in second tri!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh hon :hugs: so sorry. Xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Roben: :hugs: Soooo sorry hun. I understand completely. I have lost animals and it hurts so much. With time it will get a little easier. Wishing you and yours the best. 

Glad to see the rest of you ladies are doing well. 
Cant wait to see the next angel graduate here!

As for my My little Bao is doing great. He will be 5 months old on the 19th. I cant believe how fast time has gone. O' ya and me and OH are going to be having our wedding on June 27,2011 so very excited. Having a stressful time with OH's family but we are going to avoid them for a little while.


----------



## Peach Blossom

How exciting that you're getting married Tink! Will Bao be page boy? :hugs: sorry you're having stresses with the future in laws. Nothing like a wedding to get family relations stressed. I'm sure it will all be fine. :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, have you seen this article? https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-10880232 It's what my FS has been saying for years! :)


----------



## bklove

Roben, i'm so sorry:hug: I've been down that road and it is like you've lost a family member. I'm sure it had a great life with you, and I really do send positive and comforting vibes for you and your family. 

Tink- nothing wrong with a break to regroup and get ready for the battle again:) Are they stressing over the wedding or just stressing? And congrats! It'll be stressful, but enjoyable none the less! At points I hated planning our wedding, but it was really worth it all around. Dealing with my mom was probably the worst, but she did get over things and was happy in the end to, so it all worked out for everyone. 

Peach- soon you'll be feeling movement:) I took a look at the article, definitly interesting and true. Alot of folks on here went on right away to full term pregnancies after mc so we already knew it was possible.

Yesterday there was some action going on in my body, thought we may have been at the hospital for a second, but the aches and pains finally let up after about an hour or so. I guess we are on that path to labor and delivery. I have a doctors appointment today so we'll see what they say.


----------



## Tink1o5

BK- Well it actually has nothing to do with the wedding. It has to do with Bao. Everytime we are around them dont listen to anything we say. Like my son ( and im sure many more people in general) hates having people up in his face. But OH's sister was letting everyone get in his face and letting her 2 yr old son scream in his face... So i asked OH to tell her not to have anyone up in his face. BTW she was holding him at this point. She replied to OH.. "is he crying? NO.. THEN HES FINE". Thats the freaking point we know our son and he doesnt like it.. we didnt want him to get 2 the point he was crying. Then my OH is 100 percent Vietnamese and im White/ Native american.. and my son looks 100 percent asian. SO cute. BUUUUUT OH's sis always has to comment "wow he looks nothing like you HAHAHAHAH" with a huge smile on her face. Personally it offends me. I love my son and i think its cute that he looks like daddy, but you dont have to rub in my face that he looks nothing like me and you wouldnt believe he was mine if you didnt know it ect. Plus they are always trying to tell us how to raise him. I BF but OH's mom is constantly saying "well you need to FF so he can stay with Others" and stuff like that. Mind you that OH's family speaks viet and his mom speaks little english. 

The reason i never say anything really is because they cop an attitude. They already dont like me. The constantly told OH not to be with me because im white. So if me or OH say anything they pretty much dont want to see us anymore...

Sorry its so long :( RANT OVER


Peach- What a great article =) thats very helpful to know. I just wish i knew back when i had my MC. But i did get tierd of wating and got pregnant within 4 months of my MC. Thanks for sharing. :hugs:


----------



## bklove

what a rant, but makes sense, what a family! I guess you have to continue to stand your ground, while being semi nice to appease family. And all else fails take a break like you are doing.


----------



## Tink1o5

BK: ya, sorry about that. Its just really starting to frustrate me. So we are all just going to take a break.


----------



## sequeena

Hi everyone I'd like to join :)

I had an MC last June at almost 4 weeks and a chemical pregnancy on July 30th this year :cry:

Hope everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## Kota

oh wow, i haven't been in here for ages!! Peach!! Congratulations!! Look at you, 2nd tri and all... when did that happen?? well... about 10wks ago hey. :lol: 
Soooo happy for you hun, you deserve this so much! Have you got a preggo journal?


----------



## Peach Blossom

sequeena said:


> Hi everyone I'd like to join :)
> 
> I had an MC last June at almost 4 weeks and a chemical pregnancy on July 30th this year :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok :flower:

So sorry for your losses. :hugs: This is a great group of ladies at all stages of TTC, pregnancy and motherhood who have all been through the agony of losing a baby. I'm sure you'll find comfort and advice with the lovely girls here... I would be a gibbering wreck if it weren't for all of them! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kota said:


> oh wow, i haven't been in here for ages!! Peach!! Congratulations!! Look at you, 2nd tri and all... when did that happen?? well... about 10wks ago hey. :lol:
> Soooo happy for you hun, you deserve this so much! Have you got a preggo journal?

I know 2nd tri seems a little unreal!! OH and I were looking at nurseries today and working out which waiting lists we have to go on!! :rofl: Think you've found my journal now... happy stalking! How are you? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Peach Blossom said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I'd like to join :)
> 
> I had an MC last June at almost 4 weeks and a chemical pregnancy on July 30th this year :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok :flower:
> 
> So sorry for your losses. :hugs: This is a great group of ladies at all stages of TTC, pregnancy and motherhood who have all been through the agony of losing a baby. I'm sure you'll find comfort and advice with the lovely girls here... I would be a gibbering wreck if it weren't for all of them! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :flower: I'm not too bad. Last year I was a mess. This time it was easier to cope somehow...if you get what I mean.

Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## bklove

sequeena said:


> Hi everyone I'd like to join :)
> 
> I had an MC last June at almost 4 weeks and a chemical pregnancy on July 30th this year :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok :flower:

Hey, welcome. Hope its a short and sweet stay with the team! It is a great place to be though, and I do hope you find as much support here as I have and still do! :hugs:


----------



## RobenR

Peach are you finding out gender? 15 weeks - wow! Soon you'll be feeling bub kicking!

BK - do we have a baby yet? Any BH?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Defo finding out the sex.. My sister is having a boy, due at Christmas, so the pressure is on me to have a girl... My Mum will literally explode if she can't buy something pink this year!! :rofl:

How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Wow Peach so exciting to see your ticker!! 

Had my scan on Monday... Everything was fine phew! Even a little further along than we thought I'm due to 13th Feb. 

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news Baby Cakes!! So glad the scan went well. Xx


----------



## bklove

cool baby cakes! 

Peach- still waiting! feeling a little more unease down yonder though, so I think we are moving in the right direction. No bh though. Are you leaning towards a girl or boy?


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' girls,

You got room for one more? I had what they thought was a M/C on the 30th June, turned out to be ectopic (8/9 weeks along) on the 29th July and I ended up loosing my right tube.

Wellll I just got a smiley face on my Clear Blue OPK on Friday night about 10pm. So now I'm on a lop sided quest to get preggy again to give Button a lil brother or sister https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif 

I've got a 15% increased chance of having another ectopic and a 50% less chance of getting pregnant each month, but I'm determine to beat those odds!!

I'm not really sure when my period is due as when they removed the tube they had to drain a cyst and give me a D&C. My last actual period was the 29th May .. my period cycle is normally 21 to 24 days. .. so if I had the D&C on the 29th .. I'm thinking I can test around the 22nd. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey chaos. Nice to meet you, sorry it has to be under these circumstances though. :hugs:

Im sure you will find lots of support and help in this thread. Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: Chaos. so sorry for your loss. This is a great group of ladies who are an amazing support network. :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Chaos/Sequeena - Really sorry you have to be here but welcome.

Babycakes and Peach B - I'm just so delighted that you are now both in 2nd trimester!! :yipee:

Daniel is now 11 weeks and growing a lot. He's screaming for bathtime right now so have to go. Hello to all you angel ladies out there :hugs:


----------



## bklove

There is always room chaos, welcome, and i'm sorry we had to meet under these circumstances, but atleast you know you are not alone:hugs:

:mail:
Good news, i'm officially an alumni! We had a boy on Tuesday at 8:31a. I'm trying to upload some pics between taking care of little man, so eventually. I am doing well. He had to stay till last night for various issues, but thank God he is here and thriving.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw wow! Congratulations BK!! I'm so happy for you!! :happydance: What have you named him? I was thinking about you the other day and how far we've come since this time last year. So so pleased... can't wait to see photos!! :) xx


----------



## Chilli

That's great news BK well done! Look forward to seeing the photos.

I'm finding it increasingly difficult to relate to this thread to be honest as some of us haven't come very far at all in the last year,:nope:
and whilst I am truelly happy for all your successes it doesn't make it any easier to cope with my lack of success - you have all been there and know what it's like to hear others so happy with themselves and feel left out in the cold!:cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Chilli, :hugs: I know it's tough as there are so many people on here from the "original" group that are now pg or have had their baby, but there are also some newbies who have joined who probably feel just as lost as you do right now. You may feel like you haven't made any progress, but you at least have an answer as to what happened now and you know how to help stop it happening again. 

You will get there, I'm sure of it. Are you TTC at the moment? :dust: 

We don't come on here to taunt or torment you, we care about and want to support you. Please try to find hope in our journeys.


----------



## Chilli

I know nobody comes on to taunt or torment me Peaches - that goes without saying! 

Yes I am TTC with another chem under my belt last month


----------



## Chilli

I'm thinking of having a go at taking maca as have decided that egg quality is at the root of some of my problems - just shopping for some now - seems poetic that something from Peru might help as DH is also from there and baby Soloman who should be heading towards 1st birthday was made there


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, sorry about the chem last month Chilli. :hugs: Did that happen with taking the aspirin? Are you going back to see Leslie? Have you thought about asking them to test you for the CD69 NKCs? Good luck with the Maca root and the TTC. Not sure if there is any truth in it, but I was told to stay away from anything with soya in it around ovulation as it can affect the sperm getting to the egg properly... as I said, don't know if that's true or not, but worth a try I guess!! I really hope it happens for you soon my lovely.


----------



## Widger

:hugs: Chilli

This month last year I was at all time low so yes, I know how you feel and I'm sorry you are finding it hard to be on here at the moment. 

I'm sorry you had another chemical last month. Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Widger

I'm just thinking... haven't all the team angel mums all had boys?


----------



## Chilli

Thanks you two - no, not going back - didn't see Leslie and am resigned to being at risk of simply being too old to have good eggs - yes I did take aspirin. I'm getting increasingly sore breasts and nausea every month since Jan which is really frustrating because it gets my hopes up - but I hear it's just one of the many pleasures of heading rapidly towards 40 - I haven't given up hope but am resigned to it being a long uphill struggle which may not lead anywhere in the end.

Widger - I'd love to even it up with another girl - but at least I've got my one!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think there is a boy conspiracy going on as 7 out of the 12 ladies on the Clomid Graduates group are expecting boys too!! Men are going to take over the world at this rate!! :haha:


----------



## Widger

Peach Blossom said:


> I think there is a boy conspiracy going on as 7 out of the 12 ladies on the Clomid Graduates group are expecting boys too!! Men are going to take over the world at this rate!! :haha:

:rofl: 

Let me think - RobenR, Rebaby, Toby2, Tink, Kota, Widger, BKLove, Mum2bewaiting - ALL BOYS!!!! :blue:

Have I missed anyone?


----------



## Widger

Chilli said:


> Thanks you two - no, not going back - didn't see Leslie and am resigned to being at risk of simply being too old to have good eggs - yes I did take aspirin. I'm getting increasingly sore breasts and nausea every month since Jan which is really frustrating because it gets my hopes up - but I hear it's just one of the many pleasures of heading rapidly towards 40 - I haven't given up hope but am resigned to it being a long uphill struggle which may not lead anywhere in the end.
> 
> Widger - I'd love to even it up with another girl - but at least I've got my one!

Why you not going back out of interest Chilli? Did they not tell you what next steps would be? :hugs:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Congrats BK :happydance:

:hugs: Chilli, was feeling exactly the same a few months ago. I try not to come on here too often incase it upsets some angel ladies xx

Welcome to all the new angel ladies, hope your stay is a short one xx


----------



## RobenR

Baby-Cakes I am the same. I remember how I felt when I first came here and how it was like a physical blow seeing others having babies when mine had gone. I'm always afraid and paranoid I'm going to upset someone because we've all gone through enough pain. 

Chilli - I *know* things are going to look up for you. Not sure what your age is, but after losses, my sister in law, who is 38 and high risk anyway is now 5 months pregnant with my future niece/nephew. Never give up hope!


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for all your lovely comments - I really needed to hear them -and I really didn't mean to make anyone feel bad.

I'm 39 now and my cycles have changed completely over last year, gone from regular 28 days with 4-5 days heavy bleed to anything from 26 upwards with 2days spotting and one day bleed. I am completely losing my memory and have more symptons of perimenopause than you can shake a stck at - including all the failed pgs... but I just can't accept that it won't happen for us again.

I don't plan on going back to ST M's as I 'm not sure there's any point - had my results and that's that! My FSH was 12 which is borderline and I guess they'll put it down to that.

Here's a couple of questions:
I know that +OPK doesn't mean definitely OV'd but is there another way of knowing for definite?

Also do they test progesterone levels as standard at St M.s'?

Really sorry if I've made anyone feel bad here, you all know that I am pleased for you all... I don't need to explain do I?


----------



## Peach Blossom

They don't do anything as standard at St Marys due to the various different issues women can have. I think it would be worth going in to see them again. Of course they can only help with the mc side of things in that clinic. The subfertility is something different and they may not treat combined as the 2 things aren't necessarily connected... My mcs and subfertility were entirely separate which was very frustrating. However mr Rai and Mr lavery communicated to discuss what treatment would be best. Really think it's worth talking to a few more specialists hon. :hugs: xx


----------



## bklove

Chilli, I sure know how you feel, i've been in that boat and I know there isn't much I can say to help with that feeling, but I stood where you were and now i'm here, so please hold on to the possibility of what could be.

Thanks for all the love and thoughts! things are going well, even getting slightly better at managing the time/sleeplessness. Check out the journal for a pic.


----------



## toby2

((((((((((chilli))))))))))-keep thinking of a million and one things i want to say to you and then keep remembering that sometimes they dont help,lots of love to youxxxxx
You know the boy thing, i think its could be to do with the ttc thing, there is a theory that says girl sperm last longer than boy sperm so to have a girl you should stop baby dancing as soon as you ov but all us ttc would NEVER do that, a ttc lady sees that as a sign to go go go, not stop!I belong to another group on another forum and out of the 12 of us who have had babies,9 are boys!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah! I had the same theory Toby!! A testosterone conspiracy is more fun to believe in though!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chaos

Widger said:


> I'm just thinking... haven't all the team angel mums all had boys?

I've got a girl! Although she was before my recent loss .. funny enough I was hoping for a boy this time around haha


----------



## Peach Blossom

Stick with us chaos and it'll be guaranteed!! :rofl: 

How you doing hun? :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Mmm - some interesting theories about the boy girl issue - I think you might be right Toby!

Also thanks for you thoughts Toby - I know you'd all make it better if you could. :hugs:

Hi Chaos!

I'm currently 2 days late for AF but have tested again this morning to be sure and there's nothing going on. I'm just getting this horrible brown watery discharge instead of AF right now, which I particularly hate as the first time I got it was the first indication I had that I had lost baby Soloman. :nope:

But hey you can't keep us team angels girls down can you? I have just started taking maca and royal jelly (having made sure that I'm not pg) and also organised with doc to have progestrone levels tested this month! :happydance:I'm particularly happy about the prog as can't believe I didn't think of it before - I have nearly all the symptoms: early MCs, bloating, foggy thinking (just ask my boss!!) sore boobs, PMS (just ask my husband!?? lol) fatigue, anxiety, low sex drive (not good when TTC), migranes and depression! Please let this all help - I WANT MY BABY! Anniversary of Soloman's due date is coming up on the 9th and I'm no closer than I was last year! :cry:Thanks for listening


----------



## Chilli

Also a tip for all you new Mums, when you start giving them food & snacks (before you know it!!) don't give them raisons which you would think were great and healthy but actually stick to their teeth and cause cavities! My poor little girl who barely ever has sweets & brushes twice a day has just had to have her first filling and the dentist said it was more than likely all the raisons she used to eat!


----------



## bklove

Can i tell u today i threw out a small pharmancy of ttc "vitamins" from b12 to b6, folic acid, vitex and stuff i dont even know why i had it!lol.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

hey everyone, just thought I would pop in to see how you are all getting on and announce my LO, but is seems Widger got there first :rofl:

My little boy, Toby, arrived on the 21st August, after weeks of BH's and then a rather fast labour!! I am still in shock that he is here and ironically arrived on the day that we found out that I was pregnant with Archie, so although one of the hardest years ever, I guess reinforcing my philosophy that everything happens for a reason... although who knows what that reason is most of the time

I can't believe you are almost half way Peach, your pregnancy seems to have flown

:hugs: Chilli, but good to hear the tests are being organised :dust:


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats Mum2be. :hugs: Glad everything went ok. Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## RobenR

Congrats Mum2Be! Wonderful news and I hope you and Toby are doing well!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, I posted this on my blog this week... thought it might be interesting to some of you: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11164078


----------



## Chilli

congrats mum 2 be and thanks for much needed hugs!

How are all?

I'm fed up as hubby has just got back after 10 days away - I had temp dip on monday and rise yesterday and today so I'm thinking I OV'd yesterday :growlmad:- is there any point BDing??? I was on day 12 of cycle - how mean is that:shrug: - to come early when normally would be OVing today - this body of mine is so disobedient. Still least he's home so I 've got someone to make me cups of tea now.:haha:

Tink, don't know if I mentioned this before but your LO looks so much like mine when she was a baby - could be her brother


----------



## Tink1o5

Hahah really? You should so post a pic. =)


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Just popping by to see how all the angel ladies are??

I'm counting down to my break in Devon, 3 shifts at work then nearly 3 wks off :happydance:

Heard bumps hb last week and have my scan 1st Oct.


xxx


----------



## bklove

mum2b-congrats. Our babies arent to far apart!

Chilli- i'd do it for good measure, u just never know.

Babycakes- 18 weeks. Amazing! How r u feeling?

and Peach how r u?

i'm tired right now. dad is supposed 2 b watching bubs but he disappeared and guess whos sleeping in my arms?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Bk, I'm good. Had my 20 week scan today! Looks like we're having a girl!! I have a lot of appointments coming up as they're monitoring me for all sorts of things... Just precautions, but it does mean I have lots more scans!!

Hope you're all well ladies. Xx :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Awww congrats on the baby Girl :hugs: :hugs: 
OMG i think your the first one with a baby girl out of the group. =)


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I'm good thanks BK, just counting down the days til my 20 wk scan - can't wait to find out the sex. 

How's your little man doing? xx

Peach again :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah Tink I've broken the trend in the 2 groups I'm a member of!! 

Trying to think of some things I can auction in aid of the Baby Loss Awareness Campaign. Sadly I'm not doing the concert this year, but wanted to raise some cash... anyone got any ideas? 

Hope all you ladies are ok. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Girls are great Peaches - you can dress them up and play with their hair etc... well til about 2 years anyway and then they get a bit stroppy!!!

Glad all is well babycakes!

I'm very low today, actually considering giving up altogether. I'm spending so much time and energy trying to get a baby that I may never get, that I'm missing out on my little girl growing up. I had a mega fall out with OH last night (not directly related) but everything is so much harder to handle I'm not sure I can carry on like this. It's been 2 years nearly.


----------



## bklove

baby cakes you're finding out the sex too? No surprises in this club:) 

congrats Peach! But not to much pink, throw in a few neutral colors for the little lady. 

I feel like such a bum ladies, my toe nails are rough! I hope to get them done this week. I need to treat myself to a little break anyway. Baby sucks everything out of you, including personal care!lol.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli, don't give up.... If you feel like it's all getting too much then perhaps you can take a few months off TTC just to concentrate on your little girl and your OH. I know you feel like time is slipping away, but I'm sure it will happen hon and if you have a couple of stress free months of not trying you may find it give you that extra oomph that you need. 

Haha BK... wear socks! :rofl: Hope you get to have some pampering soon. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I am fricking pregnant!! How in the world!! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congratulations Sequeena. Sending you lots of :dust: hope this beany sticks! :hugs: xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Chilli said:


> Girls are great Peaches - you can dress them up and play with their hair etc... well til about 2 years anyway and then they get a bit stroppy!!!
> 
> Glad all is well babycakes!
> 
> I'm very low today, actually considering giving up altogether. I'm spending so much time and energy trying to get a baby that I may never get, that I'm missing out on my little girl growing up. I had a mega fall out with OH last night (not directly related) but everything is so much harder to handle I'm not sure I can carry on like this. It's been 2 years nearly.

Thanks Chilli. 

Sorry your going through a low, can't think of any words that will make it any easier TTC is the most stressful thing ever! Forget moving house being the most stressfull I'd do that any day!

Really hope things get better with your OH :hugs: xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Glad all is well BK and hope you get some 'ME' time soon xx

Just over a week to go until 20wk scan eek it's dragging. Can see LO's kicks from outside now which is amazing and helping to make things a bit more real! xxx


----------



## sequeena

Peach Blossom said:


> Congratulations Sequeena. Sending you lots of :dust: hope this beany sticks! :hugs: xx

Oh thanks hun xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Are you having any early scans or anything?


----------



## sequeena

Peach Blossom said:


> Are you having any early scans or anything?

No I don't think so... when I had my mc last year I asked about it and was told because it was my 'first' they probably won't bother. I will try and push for one though x I don't want to go to A&E saying I'm bleeding when I'm not as that would be unfair... but of course it's hard to not worry....


----------



## Peach Blossom

It is incredibly hard not to worry in the first tri. You could ask your doctor if they'll refer you to the EPU for peace of mind. But if they won't do it don't stress. Try to stay as calm and relaxed as possible. Sending you lots of calm and happy vibes! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Peach Blossom said:


> It is incredibly hard not to worry in the first tri. You could ask your doctor if they'll refer you to the EPU for peace of mind. But if they won't do it don't stress. Try to stay as calm and relaxed as possible. Sending you lots of calm and happy vibes! :hugs:

I will definitely ask hun xx I am pretty calm at the minute. I just want to Tuesday because af will then be officially 1 week late x


----------



## Chilli

Thanks baby-cakes, you made me cry because I know you understand (and I have PMS:wacko:)! Seeing kicks must be wonderful for you, whoever thought that we'd want our kids to kick us like mad - very reassuring! :thumbup:

I'm out again this month! Being refered to fertility clinic though - the look of fear on my OH's face when I told him he was also in for some testing was hilarious:haha:!!! We'll keep ploddin on and maybe if not before I'll get a BFP for my 40th birthday in May!

Thank you all for all your support here though -I wouldn't get through it without you!:kiss:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Bless your OH Chilli... Men get so freaked out about possibly having to have their fellas checked... They get all defensive and everything... when my OH had to do his "sample" he was like, I don't think I can do it... I said, at least it's not painful! We have to go through a lot more degrading uncomfortable procedures! Hope that they can help you out and you get your bfp very soon hon. :hugs:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Think I was crying as I wrote it too :hugs:

That BFP needs to come your way and I'm about to say something that used to make me want to punch people: It will happen xx


----------



## Chilli

Last night I went to talk to my priest about my DD going to school. I also told him for first time about my MCs. He gave me a blessing and laid his hands on me and asked the holy spirit to heal me. It felt strange! I was brought up in the church but have my own ideas about what God is perhaps not quite as conventional, it's a kinda blend of all things good about the religions I've come accross on my travels... anyhow, the point is that this morning I got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had no suspicions at all and was sure I was already out this month. Please let this be the sibling that my little girl actually gets to meet.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh WOW!! How amazing!!! I'm so so happy for you my lovely... :hugs: Get downing that aspirin. xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

OMG I've just made DH jump out of skin by screaming reading your post :rofl: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust:


----------



## Chilli

You lot are great!!!!!!!!! and funny baby cakes


----------



## Widger

What a day to come back on here after a few weeks out. THIS IS JUST THE BEST NEWS CHILLI.......... I'M SO DELIGHTED FOR YOU (can you tell :haha:) WOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chilli

Thanks so much Widger - no doubt I'll start worrying once I've got over the elation.
How's motherhood?


----------



## Widger

Oh yes..... you'll worry. That is what angel mummies do :hugs: I don't think I stopped worrying until my little boy was in my arms..... and as you know, it continues when they are here too :haha:

I love being a mummy. He's 16 weeks already and jsut the most adorable boy ever (am biased obviously). 

I'll be popping back in to check on your progress. I took baby aspirin without consultant knowing to start with as I couldn't get appointment with him until I was 10 weeks. I'd get on it xx


----------



## bklove

A girl! Congrats peach, not to many of those around:) What was your reaction when you heard? Lol at the socks tip, good idea:) I&#8217;m thinking I may let dad have some baby time and do my nails myself tomorrow. 

Babycakes you&#8217;re up soon! I know you must be excited, and maybe a bit anxious? It really is cool going to the scans and checking out the pics&#8230;I&#8217;m excited for you!

Sequeena- congrats and lots of baby dust to you. This one will stick around. 

Chilli- Lots of hugs to you, I know this is a struggle, but I know you won&#8217;t give up, I don&#8217;t think your heart will let you. Don&#8217;t let it put a strain on the blessings you have already though. Enjoy the hubby and your daughter always and the rest will fall into place....oh wait a minute, just read the BFP, CONGRATS :dust: 

I still haven&#8217;t had much me time, but tomorrow I plan to go to a friends bday celebration for a little bit. Little worried about leaving little man, who is doing well, he had a whole conversation with me today. He was a bit cranky around dad thou and cried like someone stole his favorite shoes, lol. It would break my heart to know he cried like that while I was away. But I need a moment.


----------



## sequeena

Sadly bean didn't stick around :cry: So I'm back, testing on October 24th


----------



## Chilli

thanks bk. You're right I know about enjoying the blessings you had but you all know how these things take over. I literally felt like I'd been given the sun back in my life yesterday - maybe i hadn't realised how low I really was

it's always a hard call to leave your LO I know but remember you're no good to him if you don't get the occasional break. i'm sure he'll be fine! and you'll come back refreshed.

my gorgeous little girl was the only one around yesterday when i got my BFP and i hugged her, whilst crying telling her we might be able to have a baby after all. yesterday afternoon she wrapped herself around my tummy and started talking to the baby, unprompted she said "hello little baby, be strong and brave" - you can imagine my reaction. I hope she's not disappointed, but i have explianed that we have to wait and see.


----------



## Chilli

:hug:Oh sequeena - I'm so sorry


----------



## sequeena

Chilli said:


> :hug:Oh sequeena - I'm so sorry

Thanks Chilli :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

when the time is right your LO will come back hun


----------



## Peach Blossom

sequeena said:


> Sadly bean didn't stick around :cry: So I'm back, testing on October 24th

So sorry Sequeena... :hugs: Have you been tested for anything that might cause the beans not to stick? :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Peach Blossom said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Sadly bean didn't stick around :cry: So I'm back, testing on October 24th
> 
> So sorry Sequeena... :hugs: Have you been tested for anything that might cause the beans not to stick? :hugs:Click to expand...

No hun, the doctor said if this happened it would be another chemical which is so common in early pregnancy :nope:


----------



## Chilli

Sequeena - ask another doctor! One of my MCs was a chem and they counted that. Also have you had progesterone testing - it's a really easy blood test on day 21 of cycle and low progesterone has been related to early losses like yours.


----------



## sequeena

Chilli said:


> Sequeena - ask another doctor! One of my MCs was a chem and they counted that. Also have you had progesterone testing - it's a really easy blood test on day 21 of cycle and low progesterone has been related to early losses like yours.

No I've not... well I'm booking a smear once af is done so will ask the nurse then about it all


----------



## Widger

Really sorry sequeena. They should/will count a chemical as an early loss so I would defo mention it. 

Chilli - Hope you are doing well xx

:hugs: to all the angel ladies


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Widger... I guess that's 3 miscarriages then :(


----------



## Baby-Cakes

So sorry sequeena :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls :) Not to worry SMEP starts tomorrow :dance: OH and I got to BD today too :happydance:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Well ladies, back from my fabulous week in Devon. Nearly didn't make our scan today due to M4 being shut for 7 hours!!! but after all the stress we got to see our little...........BOY :happydance:

Ok so I have to admit I was slightly erm... well you know, really wanted to do the whole pink thing but like DH says will now have to try again. 

Hope everyone is well?? xx


----------



## sequeena

Aw a boy :D Congrats!


----------



## Widger

Congrats baby-cakes. Looks like PeachB is the only one from here with a girl then xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats baby-cakes. Glad the scan went well. I'm the ony team pink that I know of out of about 15 ladies!!! :) xx


----------



## Chilli

That's lovely news baby cakes and lets face it who cares which it is as long as it's happy and healthy!

I'm feeling a bit rough most of the time... but bring it on is what I say! Getting very anxious with lots of bad dreams and interupted sleep which isn't helping the exhaustion.

Sequeena - glad to hear you're picking yourself up:hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad to see your PMA Sequeena. :dust: to you. xx

So, as I'm not doing the concert this year I thought I would auction a few things to raise money. I'm going to be auctioning a pair of tickets to see Whoopi Goldberg in Sister Act at the Palladium theatre and also I've commissioned a beautiful piece of art that I will auction off too. I'll keep you all posted when the auctions go live and would really appreciate it if you could push them to your friends and acquaintances! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies! Here is the link to the auction for the Sister Act tickets. Please forward to anyone who you think maybe interested. https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160489097466#ht_773wt_1135

Thanks! xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

good to see everyone doing well,

Sorry to read about your loss Sequeena :flower:

Fab news Chilli :wohoo:

as for us, we have been struggling with Colic, however Colief is our new best friend!! and now that Toby doesn't scream from colic it appears he just likes screaming!! but i wouldn't have it any other way :cloud9:


----------



## bklove

Hello my ladies! I'm doing well, sitting here typing with little man on my lap, I need to go burp him to, but wanted to sneak in a hi! :hugs: 

Sequeena i'm sorry for your loss but i'm so gald you are right back at it! How are you feeling and are they doing any follow up? 3 is usually their magic number for more testing. 

Chilli- how are you doing? Things are looking good and I just crossed my toes for you:)

Peach- How are you feeling? this year for Oct.15th I'm just going to do the candle at 7pm and I did pass on some info about it to some people just to get the word out there. I'll be looking out for your auction bits. 

mum2b- colic sucks! I thought we were dealing with that for a bit, but it was more bad gas. It has gotten better though, thank goodness. 

Congrats baby cakes! And we'll both be trying again for our girl! lol. I just plan to wait a bit, this one couldn't handle sharing me, lol.


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Mum to be- colic is a nightmare! are you breasy feeding or bottle - maybe you could try a different bottle if so


----------



## Chilli

bk - thanks for that, bit worried you might develop a strange walk after the full 9 months!

I'm exhausted! OH away and I'm working extra days! dd just made me go upstairs to her in bed to complain I was a bit quiet!!!!????

hope everyone is well - how are you sequeena?


----------



## RobenR

Peach Blossom said:


> Hey Bk, I'm good. Had my 20 week scan today! Looks like we're having a girl!! I have a lot of appointments coming up as they're monitoring me for all sorts of things... Just precautions, but it does mean I have lots more scans!!
> 
> Hope you're all well ladies. Xx :hugs:

I've been out of the loop for a while! Congrats on your little girl Peach! I think you're one of the first ones to have a girl on here in some time!

I hope all the rest of the Angel ladies is doing well. I've been out on military exercises for the month and am so happy to be back inside with warm showers and babbling baby. I missed him most of all!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: ladies! Well the first Ebay auction is going well. I'll be posting 2 more lots this week. 

I'm "working from home" today and Monday as the lift is out of order and I couldn't face walking up 7 flights of stairs!! :)

I get to see baby again on Monday as I have a uterine artery doppler scan. Hoping everything will be ok otherwise I will have to be delivered at 37 weeks via C section :( really don't want that. 

Chilli, don't work too hard hon!! Take it easy, you need to look after you and bubs!

BK, Mum2Be and Roben glad that you're enjoying your time with your LO's :) 

Love and hugs to you all. xx


----------



## Chilli

thanks Peaches, doc has told me not to work at all, but today (first day off all week) i'm fretting like a nutter so not sure which is worse. thought i had some brown blood on tissue this morning so very anxious.

are you feeling big then Peaches - i bet you're loving it though!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Feeling fairly big, although still quite neat! Loving it all...

Hope the brown blood was just a one off. How many weeks are you? :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

6 yesterday - last loss started about 6 1/2. feeling bit better as nothing since and boobs hurting again so hopefully all in my head.


----------



## Peach Blossom

You never stop checking Chilli... Even I still check every time I go to the loo! Fingers crossed for you lovely. Are you having any early scans? Xx


----------



## Chilli

Am trying to book one at 9 weeks as that is after my 2 MMCs heart stopped and I figure before won't tell me much cos I'll still worry. Having said that it's proving quite tricky as gynae's secretary is off sick and no-one ever calls back! still 3 weeks to sort it


----------



## sequeena

I'm out for a while. See my journal for details. Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## RobenR

Chilli - that is great news and I am happy for you. Thoughts and prayers for you that things go the way you want them to.


----------



## Chilli

thanks Roben - all symptoms are strong again so feeling more confident today. 
Don't know how to access your journal squeena but I hope all is well and you will be ok.

Had a terrible day yesterday when dd was taken in to hospital with terrible tummy pains - writhing and screaming all day. Eventually got to see paediatrician at 8pm by which time thankfully she seemed ok again. This morning she's my gorgeous healthy girl again - the worrying never stops! I love her so much it was terrible to see her suffer but i'm so thankful that she is generally very well and we only had to spend 1 day in hospital


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, your poor DD.. Glad she's back on form. 

The other auction lots are up on EBay! I commissioned 2 pieces of art specially for Baby loss Awareness. Here are some pic of the pieces:
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/Charity1d.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/Charity2a.jpg

If you know anyone who might be interested please send them to my blog: www.babyloss.wordpress.com

Love and hugs to you all. Xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, I have a fourth auction going now. 2 tickets to see Hairspray (starring Michael Starke and Micky Dolenz) in Woking in Jan. Anyone interested or knows someone who might be interested here is the link: 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160492661336#ht_819wt_1139


----------



## Chilli

Thank you Peaches for all your work and efforts to raise money and make things better for everyone - my bid is in!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, thanks Chilli :hugs: xx


----------



## bklove

Peach- I really appreciate your work to. You truly are amazing. :hugs: I hope things go well with the scan, i've never heard of that sort of scan, what are they looking for? And how are you feeling these days?

Roben- good to see you! 

Chilli- :hugs: It really is hard not to worry. It took me till some time after 20 weeks to relax and enjoy being pregnant. And then it got hot and I was like i can't wait for this to be over! Summer babies are no fun:)

Sequeena- Not sure whats going on, but good luck to you with everything. :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

thaqnks Ladies, 
Again a quicky, but good to see the auction going well Peach,
:dust: and positive thoughts Chilli, am glad to hear your little girl is ok

Hi to everyone else
AFus: Colic sorted, we are breastfeeding, so giving colief is a bit of a fab, however we are now on baby gaviscon for reflux (that is even faffier!!) after visiting GP for a rash which is eczema... so we are all greassed up too!! the surgery receptionist knows who I am by my voice and Toby's first name only

It is a year tomorrow since we lost Archie, a year today since it was confirmed that we had had a MMC, it has been such a strange year... bittersweet almost....


----------



## Chilli

:hugs:Thinking of you all today as I lit my candles:hugs:


----------



## bklove

Thinking of you all to and I'll be lighting my candle for my angels and for all of you, my sisters.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Today would have been the due date for the baby I lost in February this year. It's been an emotional day. I am so blessed to have this healthy pregnancy, but it doesn't take away the pain and loss. We lit 3 candles tonight in memory of our angels. Have been thinking about all of you today and your Angels. Love and hugs to you all. Xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Isn't it strangethat there are a few of us with significant dates around the same few days...
:hugs:


----------



## bklove

crazy, a friend of mines lost his baby a few weeks before it was due. Its just insane how life works sometimes. They had the room ready, and was suppose to have the shower this past saturday....ughh I feel so bad for them. Everything was fine and then at some point it went into distress and that was it. She said she was feeling less movement, but wasn't sure...I mean I had days I felt little movement to, so I wouldn't know better either....makes me more grateful for what I have and reminds me of what i've lost, even though it can't compare to being ready, and not bringing baby home...they named it heaven.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Bk, your poor friends. My heart goes out to them. How awful. I guess it just shows you how fragile and precious life is.


----------



## RobenR

Chilli - how are things going so far? Any more news?


----------



## Chilli

hey Roben - actually you've caught me on a bad day - my symptoms seem to have all dropped and i'm not 8 weeks til thurs so now I'm worried.:nope:
to add to that stupid bloody hospital who are supposed to be making it easier, have sent me a scan for monday when I clearly said I didn't want before 9 weeks and apparently it's more than a bit cahllenging for them to change that!!!??? Grrrr - I ended up in tears of rage yesterday after spending a couple of hours trying to talk to one department than another because they can't talk to each other! Why do't they show a litle bit of sensitivity to how delicate we are feeling?:growlmad:
So I still don't know when i'll get my scan but monday would be too early - I don't want to see a healthy little heart beating and get all my hopes up, only to have it gone the next week again. sorry, bit of a rant!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli It is so frustrating when you get put in to the "system" and your individual needs are not really taken care of. If it is of any consolation to you the risk of mc drops dramatically after 8 weeks. Before then there is no blood flow to between baby and mother, but at 8 weeks blood flow is established. I know it's not a fail safe, I saw hb at 8 weeks for my first angel, but to see the hb on Monday may give you some hope and reassure you that things are progressing ok. Are you sure of your dates? When I went in for my "8" week scan I was actually only 6 weeks so there was a whole load of stress over nothing. It's up to you hon, but I think that seeing baby chilli on a scan might help it feel real. 

Something else I can highly recommend is getting some reflexology and reiki! I've had a session every week since my bfp and I think it has really help my body cope with it's invasion! :) Also it's a nice hour to relax and concentrate on you and only you. 

Sending you lots of :hugs: and :dust: hon. I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

I'm 25 weeks today! I was worried about being made redundant before this week, so I'm relieved that now I've reached this marked the HAVE to pay me my SMP! Only 6 weeks til mat leave starts! Can't believe it! 

Love and :hug: to all you ladies. xx


----------



## Chilli

Wow Peaches - many congratulations! You must be pleased as punch!

I think a scan making it real is what I'm trying to avoid actually - I don't want it to be real until I think it'll be staying. Yes I'm positive about my dates


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know it's tough hon. I think the more real you make it the more positive vibes you can send to your bubs and help him/her stick and grow... That first scan is always terrifying... I almost had to be sedated by OH I was in such a state at the first scan this time, but the feeling of happiness and relief when I saw that hb was a wonderful feeling. Even though I wasn't out of the woods by any means at that point and actually had a progesterone drop of 50% plus spotting the week after, it was good to know that there was an hb on that scan. Hope was a very powerful tool in this pregnancy! Lots of :hugs: hon. xx


----------



## bklove

Chilli sending you lots of :hug: I know that worry comes from a place of hurt but i've always admired your courage in dealing with this thing and moving forward. I think you should go in on monday and see whats going on. It'll put your mind at easy. 8 weeks can be to early, but I did get a hb around that time and saw a little something on the screen to. It'll be ok :hugs:. 

Peach- I like the idea of relaxation. I think an added bonus is it probably premotes good blood flow to the uterus which is important. I had issues with that during the pregnancy and had to keep off my feet ALOT towards the end, so I think starting early is good. I did think of doing accupuncture to help but never got to it. Anything that promotes overall well being for you and bubs is a plus.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. Chilli did you go for your scan? How did it go? I hope all is ok... :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## bklove

How are my ladies doing? :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Sorry girls, computer has had very badly timed virus so not been on-line!

Scan is tomorrow lunchtime and I can barely breath just thinking about it....


----------



## Peach Blossom

I hope everything goes well Chilli... Sending you all my love and hugs. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

:nope::cry::nope:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh no... what did they say? I'm so so sorry hon. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Baby was gone at 7w1d - even earlier this time - so much for all the waiting for tests - aspirin did nothing, but then I'm sure I read in Lesly Regan's book that it's ineffective if not prescribed with heparin. Am in on tues for another op - know the bloody nurse by name these days!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh hon. I'm really so so sorry. I had hoped so badly this one would stick for you. Sending you love and hugs. :hugs: xxxxx

Did they test you for Antiphospholipid syndrome at St. Mary's?


----------



## Chilli

I don't really kno what they tested for to be honest, just placed my faith in them


----------



## Peach Blossom

Get through the next week hun and then we can have a chat about it all. My thoughts are with you right now and I'm so sorry that you are going through this again. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Thanks hun - I'm a bit flat right now


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I am so so sorry Chilli, can't believe your having to go through this again :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli, how're you doing hon? Been thinking of you over the weekend. :hugs: xxx

Did you guys see the sad news that Lily Allen has lost her baby? Poor thing...


----------



## Chilli

I'm surviving - into hospital tomorrow for erpc - lovely! Still know the score these days.

Called ST Mary's today and have appt in 6 weeks "once all back to normal" to see if anything else can be done - also signing up for promise trial as am quite sure my progesterone levels are a factor in all this and hey, we'll try anything won't we? Not giving up yet though - have a beautiful daughter and know how good things can be!

Glad to see everyone else is advancing well - bit like talking to yourself in here these days - need to do some recruiting. Once you all pop you won't have time or energy to come on here and listen to me

Yes poor Lily and every other mother who suffers these dreadful feelings - at least in a horrrible way as a celeb she manages to raise the profile a bit, I still can't quite get over how ignorant most people are about our feelings. Had a dreadful doctor the other day who kept referring to my baby as "it" and barely made eye contact - her lack of interest or compassion was astounding and this was in the EPC!!?? I reminded her that for us our baby was very much that - our baby and I would prefer it if that was the term she used - luckily being 3rd time round I wasn't quite so fragile as I have been previously so managed to be assertive rather than just weeping


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh hon, that is really awful of your Doctor. I will continue to strive to raise awareness through my blog as long as I can. I don't think that I will be on here any less when I pop... (may be being delusional!) I'll always be on the end of a phone or email too so you don't have to feel like you're alone or talking to yourself. :hugs:

When you go to St. Mary's make sure you ask if they tested you for antiphospholipid syndrome (or lupus anticoagulant) That is what I tested positive for and the reason I'm on heparin. I'm sure they did test for it originally, but it's worth checking. Also insist on Cyclogest when you get pg next. I had to fight and fight to get it and my progesterone levels dropped by half at the beginning of this pregnancy... even though all the tests prior to the pg had come back fine.

I'm so sorry that you're going through this again. I hope that things go ok tomorrow and it's not too distressing for you. Sending you lots of love and hugs. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Chilli

thanks Peaches, all appreciated as always - but yes don't underestimate how little time you'll have to begin with - you won't want to tear yourself away from your precious LO even if you can!

what is cylcogest?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cyclogest is the progesterone suppository. I strongly believe I would have lost this LO if it hadn't been for my FS jumping to my rescue whilst my GP was being an idiot and refusing to prescribe it for me... GP actually said, well if it drops again there's nothing you can do anyway... I'm sure that you have nicer more understanding doctors though! Importantly it doesn't matter if you have too much progesterone, it doesn't harm the pregnancy... too little however we both know is not a good thing. :hugs: 

As for how little time I'll have... I'm planning to train the cat to change nappies and my OH to just latch baby on to the breast whilst I'm on the computer :haha: I know that I won't have as much time as I do now, but I wouldn't be here without the Team Angels ladies and will try my best to keep in touch regularly on here. :hugs;


----------



## RobenR

Chilli - I'm so sorry that this one didn't stick, I was really hoping for you and sending out good vibes. :hugs: I hope you are not giving up hope or faith.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli, hon, how are you doing? Hope Tuesday wasn't too horrific for you. :hugs: 

Just thought you ladies would like to know that my blog on baby loss has won an award! [removed]

Hope you're all well. x


----------



## Chilli

WEll done Peaches - keep up the good work!

Tuesday was straightforward and I'm recovering well physically - emotionally I feel a bit like the damn is starting to sprout leaks and could burst at any moment!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli... let the dam breakdown and the floodgates open. It's not good to bottle it all up. I wish there were something I could say or do to make it better, but sadly as veterans we both know that isn't possible. We're here for you for whatever support you need. :hugs; xxx


----------



## Widger

Chilli - I am so gutted for you. I haven't been on in such a long time and am so sad to hear about your loss. I'm thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Widger - it's been strange this time - like I never really believed it anyway so not so hard to loose! Just waiting, for bleeding to stop... for ovulation... for 2ww... it's all bloody waiting now! How's Daniel?


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Wow it's quiet on here these days, how is everyone? xx


----------



## bklove

How are you ladies doing? It seems we've all been busy. thinking about you all and hoping your journeys are going well.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey BK, how you doing? I'm on to my last week at work!! Can't believe time is flying by so fast! We have another scan this week to are if baby peach is still little. If she is then they'll be delivering her at 37 weeks, but as long as she is healthy I don't mind! :hug: to all of you ladies, hope you're doing well. Xx


----------



## Widger

Hope everyone is well. Chilli - Thinking of you as always :hugs:

Daniel is 6 months! Can you believe it? It feels like he has been here forever now, yet not long ago that he arrived (if that makes sense). I never forget how hard it was and how lovely you all were during that time.

:hugs: to all the angel mums out there :hugs:

PB - Bet you can't wait to leave work xx Good luck with the scan


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Widger.

No news here...just eternally waiting...and trying not to get too depressed about it all!


----------



## RobenR

Where did everyone go? It's dead on here!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Ladies, wow it has been quiet on here! 

Peach how did your scan go? Chilli how you doing? How is everyone else?

Well I'm 32 wks today and getting very big, been suffering badly with pelvic girdle pain - not helpful when I have a 3 yr old to run around after (well hobble or crawl!). 

Hope the snow hasn't affected anyone too badly, it hate the stuff and very glad I'm not back at work til 29th then only 9 days left at work before mat lave starts!!

xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Baby-cakes, sorry about your PGP, hope it doesn't debilitate you too much. :hugs: 

All of baby Peach's long bones (i.e in arms and legs) are measuring on 3rd centile, head and abdomen are on 50th. They're not too worried about it, but I have another scan in a couple of weeks to check the growth velocity hasn't dropped off at all. 

Chilli how did your appt at St. Mary's go last week? Hope you got some answers. :hugs: 

Hope all the rest of you ladies are ok. Big :hug: to you all. xxx


----------



## Chilli

hi babycakes, yes was talking to rebaby about how quiet it is in here the other day.

I didn't go Peaches as the results from baby weren't back so not much point - was a bit of a nightmare as usual chasing up results but think they'll be there for me in the morning tomorrow assuming my train runs.

sounds like they're keeping a close eye on baby peach which is good


----------



## bklove

Happy new year! How is everyone?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy new year to you too hon! And everyone else :hug:

Well baby Peach is coming early. I'm being induced on 19th Jan due to various reasons, none of them that serious. So, she'll be making her grand entrance on 19th Jan!!


----------



## RobenR

People are still alive on here! It's been so quiet I've been wondering where all went. Good luck on your induction Peach, I know things will go well for you!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Roben. Can't believe it's come round so quickly. I have mixed feelings about her arriving. Part of me doesn't feel ready to not be pregnant anymore. I know that sounds silly, but it took so long to get to this point that part of me wants to hold on to it for a little longer. I'm also struggling with feeling guilty that this little girl has made it where my other 3 angels didn't. On the flip side I'm excited to meet her and finally hold her in my arms. 

How is everyone doing? Any updates from anyone? Chilli, love, how you doing? Xx :hugs:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hey everyone! Hope you all had a good Xmas and New Year.

Wow Peach 19th, how exciting hope all goes well! xx

How are you doing Chilli? xx

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Chilli

Struggling to stay positive and still believe


----------



## RobenR

Peach I know what you mean. I missed and still miss being pregnant (sort of, I don't miss the 3rd tri though), and I felt horrible guilt when Jean-Luc was born. I still get weepy every Feb when we had our loss and every July when it would have been our girls birthday. You learn to live with it I'm sorry to say and just take happiness where you can. Very excited you're going to meet your baby this coming week!

Chilli - I am hoping you stay positive. Good things will happen and I am thinking about you. 

How are you doing Baby-Cakes? Rebaby?

We are discussing when to start trying again. My IUD has come out but I have to go away on a course for month so probably not even having a serious discussion until March/April. It's going to be so hard to be gone for another month from my family.

Glad to see that some people are still around!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies. Baby Lili Frances was born at 1.10am on Friday 14th Jan after a 4 hour labour. She is just perfect. We're still in hospital due to jaundice, but hope to go home soon. Xx


----------



## bklove

Peach congratulations! i'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited. God's blessings to you guys. Keep us posted ok. :hugs:

Chilli- keep holding on. It'll come. 

Roben- It has been quiet but glad to come back and see such life on here! We have to keep in touch ladies!


----------



## Chilli

Excellent news Peach!

Thanks BK, but perhaps it just isn't meant to be


----------



## Tink1o5

YAY congrats Peach. SO excited and happy for you! <3

Hope everyone else is doing well. Sending Love to all you ladies and your familys. <3


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Yay congratulations Peach, can't wait to see some piccys of your little princess xxx

Chilli thinking of you hun, please don't give up hope xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here she is: 

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/Lili_BW_small.jpg


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Absolutely perfect, congratulations hun xxxxxx


----------



## RobenR

Peach, she is so beautiful and perfect. Many congrats to you!


----------



## Tink1o5

she is gorgeous peach


----------



## Chilli

Just to let you ladies know i got my BFP - so now it's just a waiting game!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli I'm so excited for you. I have everything crossed that things are ok this time. Huge :hug: to you. xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Chilli so so happy for you!! xx

Peach how is that gorgeous little girl of yours? xx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Peaches and babycakes, hope I'll be joining you in the successful pgs after losses! 

Babycakes - you're due any day now aren't you? How exciting - hope it's a nice easy pop!


----------



## Widger

Chilli - Just logged on today. Positive vibes being sent your way. I'm hopeful that this will be it!! xxx

PB - Congrats. I'm so so happy for you. Have posted on your wall.

B-Cakes - Not long now :yipee:....... hope you are feeling ok xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Baby-Cakes said:


> Chilli so so happy for you!! xx
> 
> Peach how is that gorgeous little girl of yours? xx

She's doing well thanks. She's still jaundice, but is feeding well and is putting on weight... she's now a whole 5lbs 5oz!! :)


----------



## Chilli

That's so diddy Peaches! I'm glad to hear all is well though


----------



## RobenR

Chilli - so excited for you. Lots of good thoughts for you and your bean!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I am sooo ready to pop, got just over a week left :happydance:


----------



## bklove

Peach she is gorgeous. Congratulations and i'm so glad mom and baby are doing well, you guys must be so thrilled. 

Chilli, its meant to be :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Baby-cakes, Good luck hon! Look forward to hearing of the safe arrival of your LO. xx

Chilli any news from you? Have you had any early scans? :hugs: xx


----------



## Chilli

Hi Peaches - I have my first scan next thiursday I think - I should be 6 1/2 weeks then. TERRIFIED! I am on steroids to treat NKcells in case that is the problem and I feel too well - no sore boobs, no cramps, no nausea - all those lovely symptoms that keep us knowing all is well. Only one I'm still getting is that about 4pm my body closes down and needs to sleep! I worried I just imagined the whole thing!

Baby cakes - thinking of you and can't wait to hear your news - hope it is an easy and safe delivery

Thanks Roben and BK - I hope you're right


----------



## Peach Blossom

Keeping everything crossed for you hon. I didn't have any symptoms at all with Lili... It's scary, but doesn't necessarily mean the worst. Also remember that at such an early scan they may not see much. I had a scan at 6 weeks and they told me I had a pseudo sac and that it was most probably ectopic... They didn't go for the other option of telling me that perhaps my dates were out by a couple of weeks and it was too early to see much! I'm hoping and praying for you. :hugs: xx


----------



## bklove

Peach- how is mommie hood? 
Chilli- I'm glad they have you on the steriods, I really think that did the trick for me. I gained alot of weight pretty quickly though, careful with that one. The scan will go well! :hug: 

I'm at the hospital with malcolm. He had heart surgery to repair a defect. He is doing well, but its crazy to see him in pain. I'm happy and sad and anxious all at the same time. But all is well, and thats the important thing because this moment will pass.


----------



## Chilli

Oh Bk - that must be sooo hard, hoping all goes well


----------



## Widger

bklove - so glad to hear that the operation went well for your little boy. I can't begin to imagine what a tough time you have had/are having at the moment. Thinking of you all xx

Chilli - I'm looking forward to hearing all about your scan. I remember the first scan with everyone coming out of the early pregnancy unit all happy and all I thought was, this is it again, it is going to be me in tears.......... now I'm here with an 8 month old boy. You will have a happy experience. I'm positive for you xx

PB - Hope motherhood going well xx

D is now crawling, pulling himself up and thankfully back on track with his eating (he's been unwell on and off for 3 weeks). I had a sleep last night too all night woo hoo. Seriously, you think you've got it all sorted and then when they get sick it goes out the window doesn't it - aarrgh.

BCakes - Thinking of you growing and growing :haha: Must be ready to burst!!


----------



## Widger

Roben - Can't believe Jean-Luc is over a year now. How fast time flies xx


----------



## RobenR

Widger, I can't believe he's over a year and walking and turning into a little person. It's so strange and amazing. It goes so very fast! How is Daniel?

Chilli - any word on what is going on with you and your bean?


----------



## Tink1o5

Just checking in. Roben are you TTC again? If so Good luck Hun. Sendin you my best wishes. 

BK- Glad to hear your lil one is doin good after his surgery. Sorry you all had to go through it in the first place though *hugs*

Chili - Hope you come back soon to tell us all about your first visit with the doc.


----------



## Baby-Cakes

How did yesterday go Chilli, been thinking of you xxx

Still no sign of me popping, feeling a bit fed up. Booked in for induction next Friday if nothing happens by then x


----------



## Widger

Oh baby-cakes, it is a nightmare waiting isn't it. You have this magic due date and then every day that passes becomes the longest in history! Hope you burst soon (in the nicest possible way of course) :haha:

Chilli - Hoping for good news :hugs:

Roben - Daniel is great thanks. In to everything. Crawling, cruising, babbling.... the usual. He's been ill on and off for a month now and we are all just knackered. Think I got more sleep as a newborn mother.

Tink - You are getting married? How exciting x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just checking in to see if there is any news from Chilli... Hope all is ok. 

Lili is whole 6lbs! I'm so in love! She's perfect to me! :)


----------



## Chilli

You girls still amaze me with your lovliness! All such busy Mum's but still thinking of me!

First scan was ALL GOOD!!!!!! Baby is where it should be, size it should be and has a heartbeat - Mum however was quivering blubbing reck! Thanks for your kind words Widger - they helped to keep me strong. I hate scans but it's the only way to know...
Next scan in 2 weeks - getting to my critical time - just need to get past 9 weeks and then I might start believing.

Peaches - Lily is so beautiful! All 6 pounds of her.

Babycakes - have you tried curry, sex... mmmm that's all I can think of for now?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh that is great news hon. I know what you mean about being a wreck when it comes to scans... I think we all found it/find it hard. Well done for getting through it. Yay fir a heartbeat!! :happydance: keeping everything crossed for you my lovely. :hug: xxx


----------



## Chilli

only to have it cruelly snatched away - I had some bleeding last night and I think it's all over - that's it for me I can't do this anymore


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh hon, I hope it isn't over. Have you been to hospital? Thinking of you. Big hugs. Xxx


----------



## Widger

Chilli - I really hope all is ok. Remember that I started bleeding in first trimester and it didn't really stop till at least 10 weeks. I'm praying that all is alright. Get yourself down to EPU or A&E and take it easy. I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## bklove

oh no chilli. Go see your doctor it could still be ok :hug: thinking about you.


----------



## Chilli

I've got a little fighter who's still hanging on in there! Scan showed hb and measuring perfectly for my dates - all 11mm of him/her! I'm still not cured of my worries as you all know I had a similar scenario with my 2nd loss, but the fact that I fell sick as a dog really helps! Thanks for all your support and encouragement during this really difficlt time


----------



## bklove

go baby chilli go! Its hard, but try to relax and take it easy.


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Bk - I'll try - just a few more weeks maybe... or months????


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay!! Great news hon! So pleased. TAKE IT EASY!!! rest up and keep your little chilli seed safe and comfortable. Big big hugs honey. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Peaches - I'm trying to as much as one can with a 4 year old full of energy bouncing off the walls! Took her swimming on Friday - do you think that may have dislodged something... urgh the angst I just want these next few weeks to be done


----------



## Peach Blossom

It is possible Chilli. Are you still on the Cyclogest? This early it could still be implantation bleeding... Was it red blood? 8weeks is the crucial milestone as before that there is no blood flow between mother and baby. Once that is established the chances of a loss go down by a huge amount! Perhaps do art and crafts with your DS instead of physical activities... Easier said than done I know... Especially during half term! Here are some things you can try to relax a bit:
Warm bath (no hotter than 37 degrees) with lavender oil in
Lying down in a dark room for half an hour and visualising all your muscles relaxing one by one. Visualise an increased blood flow and oxygen to the uterus nourishing your baby. 
Gentle yoga/breathing exercises. 
I truly hope that everything works out for you this time lovely. Xxx


----------



## Widger

Chilli - I'm so pleased :yipee:

Oh god, you talking about not relaxing takes me right back. The first 12 weeks were the longest I've ever had to endure. Even though had good scan at 9 weeks or so, I was still convinced that something would go wrong at my 12 week scan. I must admit that I did feel better after the 12 week scan, but I didn't truly relax more until I started to feel my little one moving about. Luckily for me that was quite early on. Relaxed more so after 20 week scan too.

I have every faith that this little chilli is a fighter. You try to relax as much as you can - I can imagine tricky with a little one running about. PeachB has great tips.

Will keep popping back to see how all is going.

PB - How is baby Lili doing?
BKlove - Hope your little boy is doing well xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Widger :hi: Lili is good. She's 6lbs 4oz now! Still struggling with reflux, but the Gaviscon makes her constipated... It's a bit of a catch 24!! We start mother and baby yoga and massage next week!! Can't wait! How's your LO? Xx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Widger & Peaches - I know you girls completely understand where I'm at - I think I'm going to drive myself a bit mad this week - definitely not safe to drive right now - keep having near misses! I'm hoping Widger that I've just had some randomn bleeding for no reason like you say.

I've been doing yoga for a couple of months now and it certainly helps, I'm also reading a really good book which is a great distraction - takes me back to my days of living in Barcelona when I really had no cares!

Can I ask you what you think about this: my OH wants to go to work on thursday and ask my Mum to go to the scan with me! I'm really upset as I think that being there is the least he can do considering the state I'm in and that my Mum is having enough put on her right now. He says he's worried about taking more time off, but I know that his work are very sympathetic and understanding... especially when they are sending him away for 2 whole weeks next month (nights and weekends). I just think he's shirking his responsibilities and as usual leaving me to carry all the emotional and physical load - makes me cross that he's a coward and I'm having to be strong again!


----------



## Chilli

Babycakes???????


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Chilli hon, I know how you feel. My OH wasn't there for a few of the 'big' scans and it was really tough. I kind of understood, but at the same time felt like it wasn't important to him or that he was trying to avoid dealing with the situation. He didn't realise how important it was to me that he was there with me. Once I told him how much i needed him there he made sure he was. Sometimes they need it spelling out to them. If it is important to you that he is there then make sure he knows that. After everything you guys have been through he'll understand. :hugs: xx


----------



## RobenR

Chilli - you have a fighter who wants to meet his/her mummy! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Widger

I would be upset if my OH didn't come along too I must admit. He's probably just terrified. I know you are too and all you want is him there, so maybe just reiterate how you need him. Good luck for Thursday. How many weeks will you be? xx


----------



## Chilli

That pretty much sums it up Widger - my Mum says it's because men can't bear to be in a situation when they can't do anything to put it right for you! Grrrr - still no excuse!

I'm 8 weeks 2 days today so will be 8 weeks 5 days on Thursday which is a day more than the furthest we've got with any of our angels - I'm so scared!!!! My symptoms seem to be increasing but half the time I'm not sure if I'm just imagining each twinge and pain - don't get me wrong - I like to feel something because when it all stops that's when it's dangerous for me. I'm sure I can psych myself into feeling little cramps in my groin - or do I really feel them and just stop noticing them they are so constant? I'll be loopy lala by thursday!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli, try to keep calm and relaxed... Tough, I know!!! I really hope that all goes well on Thursday. I'll be checking this thread constantly for news!! Big big :hug: xxx


----------



## RobenR

Chilli, like Peach I will be checking nonstop to see what your news is. Can't wait to hear! Good luck sweetie!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Ladies, had my little man on Friday after being induced. Alfie James 9lb 1oz!! 2 1/2 hr labour and home 3 hrs after, bliss!! 

Chilli my heart nearly jumped out of my mouth catching up on this thread, so glad your lo is hanging in there and sending every positive vibe to you. It's so hard like all the ladies have said, I had constant period pain from pos test to around 20/22 wks. Will keep checking for news xxx


----------



## Chilli

Yeah Baby-cakes - you must be on top of the world!!!!! So glad to hear all went well - took his time though eh? Your oldest son looks so pleased. Big congratualtions


----------



## Peach Blossom

big congrats Baby-Cakes!! What a quick labour!! I thought I was fast! haha. So happy for you! big :hug:

Chilli, did you talk to your OH? Is he coming with you?


----------



## Chilli

Yes he is peaches - I think he just needed a couple of days to pysch himself into it - he has also told his lovely boss why which is good as he is very understanding and will hopefully not send my OH away too much for next few weeks/months.

Your facebook pics of Lili are so lovely - she really reminds me of Joss when she was newborn - lots of lovely black hair.


----------



## Rebaby

It's been such a long time since i posted on this thread, just wanted to stop by and see how everyone is doing.

Congratulations on your baby boy babycakes :hugs:

And Peaches- i've just seen a pic of Lili on your journal and she's beautiful, i know it's a bit late but congratulations anyway :hugs:

Chilli- you know i have everything crossed for you :flower:


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Rebaby - likewise!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad your OH changed his mind Chilli. Have everything crossed for you tomorrow. :hug:

Rebaby!! You're pg again! Congrats honey. Hope all is well. 

Sending lots of :dust: and :hug: out to you all!!


----------



## Widger

How lovely to come on here and see the great news for the angel mums. 

Babycakes - Congrats on your new arrival. Wow.... what a quick labour. Just out of interest, how long was it the first time? 

Chilli - I'm glad your OH is going with you on Thursday. Remember... you will be that happy person coming out of a scan for once. I just know it :hugs:

Rebaby - Congrats on your pregnancy too. I'm really happy for you and will be keeping an eye on things xx

PB - D had reflux and was on gaviscon. I had a real trouble trying to get him to take it for a start and when he did it made him miserable with constipation. Arrgghhh. So frustrating. In the end I only gave him it once a day and it seemed to help a little. Some days I didn't at all. I couldn't count the amount of times I'd have to change his/my clothes... in the end I didn't bother with me :haha: Anyway, it seemed to sort itself out around 4 months. I know a bit of a way off for you but I hope it happens for you too. Any questions then ask away and hope I can help xx

My baby boy is 9 months old! I can't believe it. He's into everything, crawling so fast now. I never forget how difficult it was for him to arrive and feel so blessed to have my special little boy xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Widger I can't believe he's 9 months!! We went to baby massage and yoga today which seems to have helped Lili not vomit! Yay!! We also went to the doctor and he's preacribed Donperidone so we'll see... I thought he said Dom perignon at first and was a bit confused how champagne would help!! :rofl:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Wow Widger 9 months already?! I was 14hrs with my first, turned into the devil and had every drug under the sun! lol. This time just gas and air, didn't scream once OH was very pleased :rofl: xx

Congrats Rebaby sending lots of :dust: xx

Thinking of you today Chilli xx


----------



## Widger

Well 'active' labour for me was 14 hours I think, but that did not include the two days beforehand where I was in agony and no progress at all argghhhh. I'm just asking as it appears that many have a 2nd and baby just plops out :rofl: Your first little boy looks so happy xx

PB - You had me in stitches :haha: I could do with a glass or two of that :haha:

Chilli - I'm going to keep coming on today to see your news. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Chilli

Mmmm - not sure about that perscription Peaches!

9 months - time flies!!!!!

All good today - 2 days out but consultant said no worry as could just be the angle at this stage it's so small but he's very happy with the heartbeat and same ordeal next week - phew - can sleep now. And had external scan which was great as had nightmare about being left alone with internal hanging while doc took OH into other room for a chat - yuk!


----------



## RobenR

Yay Chilli! That's wonderful news and I'm so happy for you! Been wondering all day!

I have to wait 2 more weeks for my scan, I think I'll go nuts before then!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay!!!! Fab news Chilli! Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hang on a minute... Roben are you pg too?!!


----------



## RobenR

Yes Peach, I am. We found out on Saturday, total surprise, I didn't even suspect since I've been away for a month and home only for a few weekends, so we totally missed the window or so I though. DH knew before I did!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh wow! Congratulations!! So many people I know getting their bfp again!! Can't believe how fast time flies!!


----------



## Chilli

wow roben - that's great - you, me and rebaby! Team angels lives on!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Feel a bit left out now! Maybe I should start ttc again! :rofl: yeah right... Think that might send me over the edge' :loopy: I'll just make do stalking you guys!! :)


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Fab news Chilli xx

Congrats Roben xx


----------



## RobenR

I'd forgotten how much I hate morning sickness...

Rebaby too? Awesome! Peaches, if you want to start trying for #2 have at it! That could be fun! (kidding!)


----------



## Chilli

Damn it - bleeding again this morning - why can't things just give me a break? I was just starting to believe


----------



## RobenR

Chilli - any update? How are you doing? Did things work out for you? Thoughts and prayers heading your way.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Chilli, are you still on the progesterone? Ask them to check your levels again. I was bleeding for 12 weeks with Lili... Hoping all is ok with you. Big :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Hope all is Ok with you and LO Chili. Sending my best wishes :hug:


----------



## Chilli

Thanks everyone - I have a scan in the morning tomorrow so will know more then. I didn't know you had so much bleeding Peach - how did you survive the stress? I haven't had my prog levels checked at all but was put on sups as a precaution - what would be the benefits? It's strange because the bleeding is very much like I get before AF these days - couple of days of brown watery stuff so veryu possibly prog related. I'll let you all know how we get on tomorrow


----------



## Peach Blossom

Progesterone is what the corpus luteum release to tell the body that you're pregnant. In a normal cycle when it stops producing progesterone your body knows to shed the lining of the womb. My levels dropped by half and I had to fight my doctor tooth and nail to get the Cyclogest! I had varying degrees of brown and red bleeding at one point almost a flow. It was stressful, but I paid for a private scan at the height of my anxiety which set my mind at ease! Also remember that implantation continues until 26 weeks so the bleeding could be a bit of implantation. Or another possibility is that it's a bit of blood from the corpus luteum which is also normal. Try not to stress too much. Have a nice relaxing day. Have a bath, at 37 degrees no hotter, and put some lavender and tea tree oil in it. Take a few moments to close your eyes and visualise your LO being nourished and safe in your womb. Try visualising where you think the blood may be coming from and asking your body to stop now. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Let us know asap how things go. Big big :hug: xxx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Peaches - you're a star!


----------



## Chilli

All poerfect at scan today - could clearly see all the limbs and he/she was dancing around all over the place - so pleased. Might actually start believing sometime.

Thanks for all your continued support


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay!!! :happydance: so pleased for you. What did they say about the bleeding?


----------



## Chilli

He had a bit of a look round and said there was nothing obvious causing it and as bubs is fine to try not to worry (right!!??). So happy that growth is all fine, wish the bleeding would stop but can cope if it's inconsequential. AM actually getting a bit excited now! Might finally get my family


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm so excited for you!! :hug: how far along are you now? Xx


----------



## RobenR

Chilli that is wonderful news! So happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## Chilli

9 and a half weeks now - a weeks further than any of my other babies made it


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Chilli I'm so happy for you!! :happydance: :hug: x x x


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats Chili. So happy and excited for you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bklove

I'm excited for you chilli and i'm keeping you in my prayers. How are all my other angel ladies doing? Malcolm and i are well. He is starting to scoot around and is so alert, its amazing really. And its already 7 months!


----------



## Kota

wow! Ages since I came in here. Hope everyone is well! 
have read back the last couple of pages, so many ladies pg again! 
Chilli congratulations on your pregnancy! I had a massive bleed with P at about 9wks, and he's certainly here and thriving! Sending you lots of sticky dust and I hope that this one really is it for you.


----------



## Rebaby

Oh Chilli i am so relieved (and excited!) for you :D

And congratulations Roben :thumbup: It's lovely to see so many Team Angels ladies with second babies on the way.

Things seem to be going well here, although i find 1st trimester such an anxious time and wish i could fast forward a few weeks.

I think i am finding this pregnancy particularly hard with our last loss having been a MMC rather than a straight up and down MC like our first. The first time i MC it was horrendous but i simply started to bleed and bled for about a week and i knew it was all over, and i cried and cried but it was all quite straightforward actually.

The more recent loss was so much more complicated, i didn't bleed at all, and only had strange twinging pains and lightheadedness which is what made me go to EPU in the first place, and then it took 5 weeks, and 4 scans and a whole load of HCG levels later to find out that our pregnancy wasn't progressing for sure. And with it having been twins as well, i think that messed with my head even further, and then the fact i needed an ERPC...it's just made me very wary. I feel as though i can't relax even though i have no pain and no bleeding and plenty of symptoms as MMC is so sneaky. It's awful to walk around for 9 weeks thinking you're pregnant and feeling like you're pregnant only for someone to tell you the sacs are empty and it's all been in vain. I think it's going to be a loooong while before i relax into this pregnancy and properly start to enjoy it...

I'm looking forward to that day though :D And looking at Toby and thinking what it would be like with two of him running rings around me in a couple of years time really brings a smile to my face :cloud9:


----------



## Chilli

Hey Kota - great to hear from you again - how's it all going?

Rebaby - I know eactly how you feel re MMCs - all of mine have been + ERPC so I think I will live in fear until October really - then I'll be too sleep deprived to relax!!!?? I don't think I knew that you found out they were twins - what a pity

Thanks for all your kind comments - I was 10 weeks yesterday and I swear I can feel the baby moving sometimes - just a little flutter - course it might be wind!?

Wow BK - 7 months - where does it go - treasure every moment -I guess we all do in here?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Kota! :hi: 

Chilli, yay for 10 weeks!! :hugs:

Rebaby, :hugs: I had so many early scans with Lili and each time I was dreading hearing those heart breaking words from the sonographer. Even now she's here safely, if I were to get pg again I would live in the same fear. It's perfectly natural to worry. We all know better than to tell each other blindly that everything will be ok, but I can send you lots of :dust: and :hugs: xxx


----------



## RobenR

Rebaby, I live in total fear that something will go wrong with this one as well. I have near driven DH to insanity since he's the only one that knows (other than you ladies). I won't rest easy until I get more levels, get more scans and know that things are ok. Tomorrow I have repeat bloodwork and am praying that my levels are going up. I'm dealing with someone different than I did for Jean-Luc and he doesn't understand the anxiety and fear since his wife never lost a child. When are you due?

Chilli - congrats on 10 weeks! Such good news!


----------



## bklove

wow, I didn't realize so many ladies were on baby number two. Good luck to you ladies. I can definetly understand the mixed feelings. I'm not looking forward to that part of ttc and I hope its easier the 2nd time. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Whoop whoop - he/she is jumping all over the place again today!!! I'm so happy with the care I'm recieving this time - I'm finally getting what I would've hoped for all along - they seem happy to scan me every week if I like. I have 12 weeks next Friday - then one at 15 weeks when all my meds are finished. I'm nealry at the end of first tri and can't quite believe it!

How are you all?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh how fantastic!!! I'm so so happy for you. You deserve this so much. :hugs: xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Fab news Chilli, so pleased for you and as Peach says you totally deserve this xxx


----------



## RobenR

Wonderful news Chilli! So glad you're almost out of first tri!


----------



## Chilli

THanks for your lovely comments girls - we all deserve our little ones here - mines just taking a bit longer - but yes nearly in 2nd tri - so excited!

So how is it having 2 babycakes?

Roben - how are you feeling?


----------



## Baby-Cakes

It's a bit of a juggle but I'm loving it. Eldest is so good and helps get stuff for the baby, can't wait to see them playing together! 

How are you doing? x x


----------



## Chilli

I'm wonderful thanks - had 12 week scan today (12 weeks on sat) and all was well - baby measured 12 +2!!! Big boy!!!??? or girl? Didn't have nuchal as makes no difference to result so didn't see the point. It's really happening for me at last.

I can't wait til my daughter is helping out too babycakes - so excited!

Might even get myself a ticker!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Chilli I'm so happy for you!! Can you post one of the scan pics? What meds are you on now? Xx


----------



## bklove

Thats great chilli. It helps you to feel much more comfortable when they take things and really you seriously. Its also exciting to see the little one often:) How are you feeling physically?

Kota- it is good to see you. I've been horrible at keeping up with Journals, so glad you stopped by. :hug:

Peach- how are the adventures in mommyhood going?

babycakes- I'm looking forward to two, but taking my time to get there. Really hoping its easier to get there the 2nd time around though. Hubby is already talking about lets try for a girl, lol, he forgets how tired he is taking care of Malcolm during the day. But I'm definitely excited for you. How's it going?


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Yay for the ticker Chilli :happydance:

It's hard work BK but still loving it, had a little bit of a meltdown the other night and was sent to bed at 7pm by DH and didn't wake til 8am was the best sleep ever! 

DH completely shocked me last week he wants to start trying for no.3 now!! I must be mad but I agreed :dohh:

Hope all is well with everyone x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

bklove said:


> Peach- how are the adventures in mommyhood going?

I'm loving it! She's a bit high maintenance with the reflux etc, but I wouldn't have it any other way! I still keep expecting someone to tell me I have to give her back now!

Baby-Cakes is your profile right? Are you ttc #3 already?! xx


----------



## RobenR

Yay for your ticker Chilli! It's so wonderful to see you leaving first tri!

BabyCakes are you really working on #3? 

We had our first scan yesterday and were moved ahead on the dates, so instead of a November baby, it looks like a Halloween one! At some point we might even tell our families and co-workers! (though mine are suspicious because I can't stop throwing up).


----------



## Baby-Cakes

We are, mad I know but want them really close together 

Peach how are you coping with the reflux?, Alfie has just been put on infant gaviscon he vomits after every feed x


----------



## Peach Blossom

We're getting better at managing it, but it is a constant battle. She's on ranitadine and Domperidone too. We keep her upright as much as possible but still have vomit fountains regularly! The Gaviscon may bung Alfie up. I found that brown sugar in water helped with that. Xx oh and yes, you're mad!! :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Wanted to drop by and send a HUGE congrats to chili for reaching 12 weeks :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: sooo happy for you hun

And to all of you ttc number 2 or 3 sending lots of Baby Dust Your way. <3


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Tink - it feels WONDERFUL - just hope it continues now!

Wow - can't believe it's over a year since you gave birth.

Babycakes - you are completely mad but good luck to you!!!

Peaches - I'm sure you have to pinch yourself sometimes, but she's really yours for keeps now!

Roben - yeah for October 2011 - can't wait!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Peach Blossom said:


> We're getting better at managing it, but it is a constant battle. She's on ranitadine and Domperidone too. We keep her upright as much as possible but still have vomit fountains regularly! The Gaviscon may bung Alfie up. I found that brown sugar in water helped with that. Xx oh and yes, you're mad!! :haha: :hugs:

We were prescribed Ranitadine after a trip to A&E, I phoned my GP as Alfie was just projectile vomiting and the Gaviscon obviously wasn't helping and the GP replied 'That's normal and we won't change anything or give you any new meds'!!! Fingers crossed since being on the Ranitadine and Gaviscon he hasn't projectile vomited but still being sick after every feed, the thing is no one is too interested as he's gaining weight. Oh well the battle continues....

How are you doing Chilli? x


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I almost forgot.....

Happy Mothers Day To All The Angel Ladies x x x


----------



## Widger

Chilli - :yipee: so so sooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased you are 12, sorry 14 weeks pregnant. Brilliant. Just loved seeing your ticker!!

Rebaby/Roben - Good luck with your pregnancies too.

Baby-cakes - Have you lost the plot? Sex was the last thing on my mind when Daniel was 6 weeks old :rofl: 

Tink - You trying too?

I'm back at work for a couple of days a week and felt so strange. I have it easy really as mum looking after Daniel but still weird leaving my little boy.

He's crawling, cruising and standing up - sometimes without any help... longest about 3 secs :)

I'm holding off on TTC#2 at the moment. I want to be drinking during the last May bank holiday this year as spent all of it last year in early labour and horrendous pain :rofl:

:hugs: to all the angel mums here. I will try to come back on here a little sooner next time xxxxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Widger, must be weird being back at work... I'm dreading it! Glad Daniel is doing well. :hugs: 

Chilli, what news on you hon? How's your bump? 

Lili is a whole 8lbs now! :rofl: Little micro baby! 

Hope all you angel ladies are well. Just to let you all know that I'm doing the Baby Loss concert in London again this year. Will keep you posted on it. xx


----------



## Chilli

I'm good thanks Peaches - look like I'm about 9 months but I think that's because I've done so little exercise as was scared to move really! Terrible acid already too

EEEEkkkkkk - going back to work - although after Joss I was quite relieved to go back - made me feel like a human again - expect I'll feel evry different next time round.

Oh Lily - come on girl - pile on those pounds - Mummy needs to get some ice-cream down you!

Widger - I'm having my 40th birthday party that weekend - hasn't gone quite as planned but so happy to not be drinking


----------



## Baby-Cakes

How's everyone enjoying this sunshine? I'm loving it (except for the prickly heat I'm covered in). Alfie's been poorly the last few days with a high temp and been really unsettled, think I've had 4hrs sleep since Weds night :wacko: 

Wow Peach 8lb, Alfie weighs 12lb 2oz he's only 6 weeks and a right little chunk.

So pleased everything is going well Chilli x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know Baby-cakes! Lili is only just in to Newborn clothes! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies. sounds like everyone is doing well. Great to see so much joy in this forum! Malcolm is cool and crawling all of the place to. Now we really have to be aware of whats in his reach. 

widger- back to work! I had to go back about 3 months, and I did miss little man but I did also enjoy having the balance of work...even though I think if I were to go back at Daniels age i would miss him more. 

Chilli- Go baby Go!


----------



## Tink1o5

Widger said:


> Chilli - :yipee: so so sooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased you are 12, sorry 14 weeks pregnant. Brilliant. Just loved seeing your ticker!!
> 
> Rebaby/Roben - Good luck with your pregnancies too.
> 
> Baby-cakes - Have you lost the plot? Sex was the last thing on my mind when Daniel was 6 weeks old :rofl:
> 
> Tink - You trying too?
> 
> I'm back at work for a couple of days a week and felt so strange. I have it easy really as mum looking after Daniel but still weird leaving my little boy.
> 
> He's crawling, cruising and standing up - sometimes without any help... longest about 3 secs :)
> 
> I'm holding off on TTC#2 at the moment. I want to be drinking during the last May bank holiday this year as spent all of it last year in early labour and horrendous pain :rofl:
> 
> :hugs: to all the angel mums here. I will try to come back on here a little sooner next time xxxxxxxx

Im NTNP =) lol . I tried for 1 yr before my son.. nothing happened. So DH and i decided to NTNP and it worked like a charm. So were goin that route again this time round.


----------



## Chilli

Hoping all are well in here?

I had a scan today having come off prednisolene and provera - all is well and baby still thriving- can't believe my luck!

Bit shocked to find out that I'll have to have clexane injections after the birth for 6 weeks - not mentioned before today - but guess I won't care at that point!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Are you on Clexane now Chilli? I had to continue for 6 weeks afterwards. It's because you're still bleeding after birth and if you have a clotting issue the Clexane is a safeguard... I remember being shocked that I had to continue! Never got used to it... even after 272 injections! :rofl: SOOOOOOOOO Happy for you!! :happydance: What is your EDD?


----------



## Tink1o5

So happy for you chilli. I even see you went and got yourself a ticker :hugs: HUGE congrats to you


----------



## Chilli

Thanks girls - yes Tink feeling brave enough at last!

No I'm not on clexane now which is what I thought a bit weird!!?? DO I have to inject myself? EDD is 8th October - bring it on! 

Even felt brave enough to tell my little girl - we brought her into the scan room once all confirmed ok - she was so pleased - her little grin was a picture to melt hearts - she's been tiggling, hugging. stroking kissing and talking to my tummy ever since


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, sorry, you'll have to inject yourself!! It's fine, honest! :)

Bless your little girl. So excited for you!! :hugs: 

8th Oct will be here before you know it!! :)


----------



## RobenR

We're almost at the 3 month mark and the nausea still won't fade! Starting to get a bit annoyed. 

We have 2 weeks until the genetic testing and I am flipping out over it, since that was the test that determined my little girl would not live. I am so scared it's going to repeat all over again and I don't know how I'm going to make it!

Found out that our conception date was ironically, the 2 year anniversary of the day our girl was born sleeping. 

Chilli - how are you making out dear? So glad you've made it so far! Are you going to have a gender scan?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Roben, it must be so tough. I hope and pray that everything will be ok for you. :hugs: How long does it take to get the results through?


----------



## RobenR

Peach, it usually takes a week or so and if they detect anything then it's an amnio to figure out just what. I am hoping that there is no problem, since we have a very strong suspicion about the gender and I pray we're right. I want this all to work out since this is my last pregnancy. 

I am just so worried and scared, I've started having nightmares re-living the whole loss, from the scan to the day I never got to see her.


----------



## Tink1o5

Must be so hard roben :hugs:

Im proud to announce that as of Feb 28 2011 this Thread (TEAM ANGELS) has been going for 2 years. Im so happy that i made this thread, as i feel it has been a wonderful place for all of us to come and express how we feel, a place where we all feel accepted. Thank you all so much for being a part of Team Angels. You all are so very special and amazing women. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Many thnaks for starting the thread Tink - it's been a real life saver!

Roben - I can't imagine the worry you're feeling and hoping and praying that it's all unfounded.

I'm finally starting to feel a little less anxious, but still a little agraphobic - especially now I have a BIG bump (should be having sextuplets!!!) and people can't help but ask. But my LO does lovely reassuring dancing for me so hoping this continues!!!!

I'm turning 40 in May and also having a wedding party (as never did 9 years ago) and have a dilemma - what to wear?? Had a look in the shops last week and it seems that pg women are expected to wear plain white, grey or black or if not huge frilly things that will make me look like people should be camping in my frock! ANy ideas???

Rebaby - how are you getting on?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yes, thank you Tink, this thread saved my life quite literally! :hugs:

Chilli, have you looked in Mamas and Papas or Asos? Glad the anxiety is lessening. :hugs:

Roben, I'm sending you lots of positive everything will be ok vibes!! :hug: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

So glad this thread has been of help to all of you ladies as it has to me. Cheers to all the new friends made in this thread. :hugs:

Glad your not stressing so much Chilli. :hugs:

Peach - How is your lil girl doing? Any updated pictures of her you would like to share?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili is doing really well. She's getting bigger and at 3 months finally fits in to her newborn clothes!! :rofl: here is a photo for you. 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_1260.jpg


----------



## Chilli

mmmmmmm - gorgeous!


----------



## RobenR

Peach what an adorable little girl! She's so cute!


----------



## Rebaby

Awww Lili is just beautiful :flower:

I'm a bit flummoxed as i haven't had any topic reply notifications for this thread so thought it had all gone a bit quiet, and just dropped by to see if i'd missed something and found that there were pages and pages to catch up on :shrug: So glad to read so many positive posts though, it's wonderful to hear how well all the babies and pregnancies are doing.

I will be thinking of you Roben and keeping my fingers crossed :hugs:



Chilli said:


> Rebaby - how are you getting on?

We're doing great thanks for asking. We've had 3 very reassuring scans so far and the last one, at 13 weeks was just wonderful, really clear and very moving, baby was so active in there and even gave us what looked to be a little wave, it was very special. I'm so excited to be in 2nd trimester :D

And as for Toby, our clever little guy is now sleeping in a big boy's bed as of two nights ago, which was a huge but exciting step :thumbup:


----------



## Chilli

That's great news Rebaby. I'd love to have seen a wave! My LO turned it's face to look stare right out of the monitor at the last scan which was great as my daughter was watching. Got my 20 week scan on the 19th.

Who else had the most most glorious weekend in the uk? I spent it at a friends house in Bournemouth but really most of it at the beach in Studland - how wonderful. Had a great walk along the coast where I had a little chat with myself and came back beaming about actually being visibly pg at last - marvelous! Couldn't get comfey on my picnic rug though - need a proper chair to sit on so OH and DD made me one out of sand!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, how are you all? How are the bumps? We've just got back from France, Lili's first big adventure! We had a wonderful time :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey Peach how was france? 

Things have been a bit quiet around here lately. I keep checking in though. =) 

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

We had a wonderful time in France! The weather was amazing and we had the best time. :)

Are you resisting there parkin to test early tink? Good luck hon :dust:

I'm organising the concert in aid of the baby loss awareness campaign again this year. I'll be doing a "slideshow" at the end, like in 2009, with messages to people's angels and about their experiences. If you would like to contribute then please visit my site: https://babyloss.wordpress.com/blac11/messages/

:hug: to everyone!


----------



## Tink1o5

Glad you had a great time peach =) 
Thats great that your organizing the concert. Hope everything goes well with that :hugs:

As for me.. Ummm NO haha i havent resisted =( i've been testing since 5dop :lmao:
My last test was 9DPO and was a :bfn:

So far my symptoms are, Bad nausea, Backache, Vivid dreams, Slightly sore nips, some cramping, dizziness. My DH is convinced i am pregnant. Hes been saying it since i was complaining about my back hurting. (which was my first symptom). 
Also a old co-worker we went to visit asked if i was pregnant, and DH's sister asked if we were planning on having another baby.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo.. How exciting!! Fingers crossed for you my lovely! I think you're mad doing it all again so soon!!:rofl:


----------



## Chilli

OOooh Tink - back ache was defo one of my first symptoms!

Well done on organising another concert Peaches - hope it's as great as the last one. Will you be organising another raffle - I really wanted the paper sculpture I bid on but lost!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I will ask my friend who designed them if she'll do some more! How's the bump? Xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks everyone. Im starting to lose hope though. Im due for AF tomorrow.. but i also think i ovulated late, so if Af doesnt come i still think i cant test for another week. =( 
Not really having symptoms today so far. =(


----------



## RobenR

Tink, I had virtually no symptoms and tested 3 days after AF was due since DH happened to have a hunch - and he was right. Fingers crossed for you!

Chilli - so glad to see you are doing well and things are going along for you. :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks Roben. 
I tested about 2 hours ago and it was a :bfn: :cry:

Dont know why all my symptoms disappeared all of a sudden


----------



## Peach Blossom

tink, I ovulated late with Lil and got bfn until 21 dpo!! Keeping fingers crossed for you. :hugs: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks Peach.

Im due on for AF today, but i tested with FMU and another :bfn: and i even tried and OPK and my test line is very light on there too. Im feeling very light cramps already.
So i think im out =(

Very down today. :cry:


----------



## Chilli

Oh Tink - the heartache of TTC! Big hugs my love!

Thanks for your kind words all - my bump is HUGE! I look about ready to pop! I think most of it is psycho-symatic!!!??? I want it sooooooo much! Naughty baby has been scaring me today by having a chilled out day and not kicking me much, but reassured finally now. I'm over 18 weeks and feel sick as a dog today - all day! Don't know if I overdid my excitement yesterday as I bought a wedding dress for my church blessing - we were married nearly 9 years ago in quiet reg office and always planned to have a party eventually - now it's the next bank holiday! How exciting!!! I bought a lovely dress in Monsoon but had to get a size 18 to fit the bump - yes ladies a size 18!!!!!!! Bit of a shock I tell you!


----------



## Tink1o5

glad to hear all is going well with you chilli.


----------



## RobenR

:hugs: for you Tink!


----------



## Rebaby

Aww that's so exciting Chilli :D

:hugs: Tink. Fwiw i really didn't think we'd caught the egg in January so much so that i actually drank a bottle of beer in my 2WW! :blush: Something i would never have done unless i was utterly convinced that i _wasn't_ pregnant and AF was going to show. But then when she didn't show i tested the next day and got a :bfp: So there could still be hope for this cycle yet :hugs:

Things are ticking along nicely here, we had a midwife appointment yesterday and she was able to pick up the heartbeat for us on the doppler :cloud9: It was so reassuring.

We have our big anomaly scan in 3 weeks time and i absolutely can't wait to see baby again. I think we have, quite shockingly actually, decided to find out the sex of the baby this time (if we're able to!) I say shockingly because last time we were devoutly team yellow and absolutely adamant about not finding out. I feel differently about it this time though. It's genuinely not because i would prefer one sex or the other, i can hand on heart say that i don't mind at all, it's more to do with the fact i haven't been able to bond with this baby the same way i did with Tobias. The recent MMC really shook my idea of pregnancy and also just having a toddler to chase around after has left me with much less time to spend just talking to and stroking bump and imagining what he/she is going to be like. I really think that knowing something about who is in there, i.e. the gender, will help me to visualise this new little person who is going to be joining our family come autumn. That's how i feel about it anyway.


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks so much for the hope rebaby. Im still keeping my head up hoping i get my BFP.
But i have a question if any of you ladies know.

If im getting negatives on OPKS.. and i mean negative, like almost no test line negative, does that mean theres no way i can be pregnant?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've never understood the using opk for pg test...its looking for a different hormone is't it? Keeping fingers crossed for you. Xxx

Chilli, glad bump is getting bigger... Can't believe you're 18 weeks already!!! How exciting!!! Oh and I recently had to buy a size 16 top to fit my now enormous breasts in to!! :rofl:


----------



## RobenR

I feel like I'm reliving a nightmare. Today, 3 weeks after the IPS testing in which we were told by the u/s tech that the baby was fine, perfect and the NT measurement was 1.3mm, I get an *email* from a doctor on base (not even an ob/gyn btw), who tells me that they have found some abnormalities and had problems seeing what the tech saw during the ultrasound and views weren't clear. As a result we need to repeat the test.

I am losing it. I feel like it's 2008 and I'm going to hear that my precious, desperately longed for baby is going to die. The thing that makes me most furious is that he had 3 WEEKS to tell me this, and now I'm 15 weeks pregnant and if something goes wrong I will have another late term loss and have another dead baby. I asked him what abnormalities, what is wrong and he said he wasn't sure and gave me vagaries, not answers.

My DH is away until next Friday and all that is keeping me from losing my mind is my son right now. I am so worried and scared and don't understand why this is happening. Everything was fine on baby, everything inside where it belonged, everything formed, good heartbeat...what abnormalities? I just want to scream with frustration.

Sorry for the rant. I hope the rest of you are doing well.


----------



## Tink1o5

So Sorry to hear that Roben. I really hope the doctor is the one who lost his mind and that your little baby is doing wonderful. Maybe he "thought" he saw an abnormality but it wasnt really anything. Since he said the U/S pics wernt very clear.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
You and your little one are in my prayers 
Hope everything will be ok.


----------



## Rebaby

Oh Roben i'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: i really hope it's just a case of the doctor wanting to make doubly sure all is ok with another USS rather than anything actually being wrong.

So sorry you're having to go through this though, i can only imagine what it must feel like for you.

Will they wait until your OH is home before repeating the scan?


----------



## Chilli

Oh Roben - you poor thing - that's all so confusing and worrying. These professionals don't always understand the awful effect their words can have on us. I really hope it's a storm in a teacup and that all will be fine - I know it's hard but try to stay calm for now. I'm sure your little boy helps you hold it together - I know my daughter always did - much love and support sent your way!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Roben I second everything the ladies have already said and hope this doctor is wrong, will be thinking of you x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Roben, I'm so sorry for the stress your doctor is causing you. I hope and pray that everything is ok... If you need us, we are here to help you from losing your mind. Xx :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Widger

RobenR said:


> I feel like I'm reliving a nightmare. Today, 3 weeks after the IPS testing in which we were told by the u/s tech that the baby was fine, perfect and the NT measurement was 1.3mm, I get an *email* from a doctor on base (not even an ob/gyn btw), who tells me that they have found some abnormalities and had problems seeing what the tech saw during the ultrasound and views weren't clear. As a result we need to repeat the test.
> 
> I am losing it. I feel like it's 2008 and I'm going to hear that my precious, desperately longed for baby is going to die. The thing that makes me most furious is that he had 3 WEEKS to tell me this, and now I'm 15 weeks pregnant and if something goes wrong I will have another late term loss and have another dead baby. I asked him what abnormalities, what is wrong and he said he wasn't sure and gave me vagaries, not answers.
> 
> My DH is away until next Friday and all that is keeping me from losing my mind is my son right now. I am so worried and scared and don't understand why this is happening. Everything was fine on baby, everything inside where it belonged, everything formed, good heartbeat...what abnormalities? I just want to scream with frustration.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I hope the rest of you are doing well.

Roben - I really hope that they are just being over cautious. I'm hoping that all is well and you give us good news xxx Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Wow - the times has flown by since I last popped in.

I've been so busy going back to work a couple days a week - yes only two days but it is amazing how the time goes by in the week that I haven't had time to come on.

So how the devil are you all???

Chilli - I just can't believe that you are almost half way through your pregnancy already!!! It is fantastic that your girl was able to join you in the scan too. I'm so overjoyed for you....... still :haha:

Rebaby - Hope you are feeling ok. Can't believe that you are almost half way through pregnancy too. How is it being pregnant now that Toby is running around? Bet you don't have time to be tired/ill etc?

Roben - As per my last post, I'm thinking of you lots xx

Peach - Lili is gorgeous. I bet she has some lovely summer clothes to grow into :)

Tink - Sorry for bfn. Hoping you are not out this month.

Babycakes - How are you doing with the gang? :)


Well my gorgeous little boy is nearly a year old - can you believe it? He's so adorable and I love him more and more each day - if that is possible. He is turning into a little toddler before my eyes. He is crawling, cruising and babbling non stop and is just such a funny little character. I thought he'd be walking by the time 12 months came as he's been crawling, pulling himself up and cruising since 7 months but I think now he's so happy to crawl fast across the room that he isn't really interested. I mean he pretty much sprints across the room with his baby walker or pushchair - whatever he can get his hands on :haha: but just don't think he's ready psychologically to let go. Anyway, he'll just do it when he's ready. I'm just happy to watch him progress.

I've gone back to work a couple days a week and I'm not enjoying it that much. Things are just different and I found it really weird going back. You normally leave somewhere after a year away, not go back so a little strange.

A few friends have recently announced pregnant again and I must admit there is a little part of me that wants that too. But then I think about how much I'm enjoying looking after Daniel and having my body back, I think maybe not. I think we will NTNP from next month to see how it goes. I really don't want to be obsessing about symptoms etc but I think that even when NTNP, you prob eventually do that anyway...... does that make sense?

Anyway, thanks Tink for setting up this group. It has been great to share our experiences together from our miscarriages, to first baby and also for some onto their second (or one to come)

Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Widger said:


> Rebaby - Hope you are feeling ok. Can't believe that you are almost half way through pregnancy too. How is it being pregnant now that Toby is running around? Bet you don't have time to be tired/ill etc?

I'm fine thanks, it seems as though the time is flying by, i think this pregnancy is going twice as fast as my pregnancy with Toby and that went fast enough!!!

It's certainly been a very different experience this time, not just from a physical point of view (completely different symptoms, cravings and bump for e.g.!) but the psychological/emotional side of it too. I almost feel a little guilty in a way as i just haven't had the time to do some of the things i did when pregnant with Toby, like spending hours lying playing music to him through a earphone in my bellybutton, stroking my bump and talking to it and daydreaming endlessly about what he/she would look like. Between work and housework and having a toddler there just hasn't been chance yet. So i do sometimes feel a little bad for the baby. Also because other people don't seem to be as excited for us this time, even though we are of course equally as excited as we were with Toby, just in a quieter sort if way iykwim?




Widger said:


> I think we will NTNP from next month to see how it goes. I really don't want to be obsessing about symptoms etc but I think that even when NTNP, you prob eventually do that anyway...... does that make sense?

Yes that does make sense! We've never TTC in the strictest sense of temping/chartin/opks etc we've always taken a NTNP approach but if anyone were to ask if we were trying for Toby/this baby i would say yes of course, as in my mind we were trying just by stopping using contraception and were wonderfully lucky that's all it took for us each time. Doesn't stop the symptom spotting though! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Tink1o5

Glad to see you ladies are doing well. :hugs:

I just wanted to pop in and say i started spotting last night and woke up to full fledged AF. So im out. =( what a waste of so many test... i must have spent around 40 dollars or something. Maybe more. =( makes me feel really stupid.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Tink, I'm sorry. :hugs: don't feel stupid... When you want something so badly it's entirely understandable. :hugs: xx


----------



## Rebaby

Tink1o5 said:


> Glad to see you ladies are doing well. :hugs:
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say i started spotting last night and woke up to full fledged AF. So im out. =( what a waste of so many test... i must have spent around 40 dollars or something. Maybe more. =( makes me feel really stupid.

You're not stupid at all, i have a serious poas addiction when it comes to the 2ww and also early pregnancy, i have been pregnant 4 times and would seriously dread to think how much money i must have spent :shock:

I will have my fingers crossed for next cycle for you.

Hope :witch: doesn't stay too long
:hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Oh Tink - don't feel like that - we've all been there! fInd a source of cheapie tests would be my only advice. Big hugs til your BFP.

Widger - great to hear from you and that your little boy is doing so well. Work is hard after you've been off. I found my priorities had just changed completely and I didn't much want to be there but knew I had to.

Rebaby - I wish time was flying for me! It's been a long old drag and I'm only halfway there. 20 weeks scan tomorrow which I feel is the last hurdle to believing this baby's really coming. My little girl just felt a kick and is thrilled. Hoping that time speeds up over next 20 weeks - perhaps returning to work will help.

Hi to everyone else, especially you Roben


----------



## Widger

Tink - I can't tell you how many ovulation sticks and pregnancy sticks I have used....... we've all been there!! :hugs:

Chilli - Good luck for tomo xx

Rebaby - I've heard lots of friends say same thing about baby number 2 - no time as looking after number 1, not time to relax etc xxx


----------



## RobenR

Hi everyone, thanks for all the kind words and thoughts. After lots of arguing and trying to get more information from the doctor, he won't say or confirm anything. I now get messages passed to me through the receptionist because he won't talk to me to my face or on the phone. We have to wait until June 7 for one scan, and then another specialty scan a week later. And in the meantime as my bump gets bigger and I start to feel baby move, I fear even trying to bond with baby, in case we have to make the worst decision ever. 

Glad to see everyone else is doing well, and Tink - here's hoping for next month for you for sure!


----------



## Rebaby

I'm so sorry for what you're having to go through Roben, i hope that the 7th June comes around quickly and that the news is good

Take care :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Roben, I'm so sorry for what you're gong through. :hugs: can you go to a different doctor?


----------



## Chilli

Roben - that's so exhausting for you you poor thing! Can't you go private somewhere else for the same scan? If not I hope the 7th comes fast for you.

AFM My scan was a bit of a disaapointment as she couldn't see everything as baby was facing the wrong way to check heart and cord. Everything she checked was fine but I have to go back again in about a week to try again. She assured me there's nothing to worry about - but I am anyway! Really wanted to put a lid on all the worries today


----------



## Tink1o5

aww chilli dont worry hun im sure everything will be fine. Just look at it this way you get to see your LO on ultrasound again. YAY =) 
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Oh no, that's a shame Chilli :hugs: i would say "don't worry" but i know i'd be exactly the same :dohh: I hope baby is more co-operative next week and you're able to put your fears to rest :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw chilli, sounds like you've got a shy one!! Are you finding out the sex? Try not to stress too much lovely! :hugs: 

Well, Lili has to have blood tests to check for chromosomal abnormalities due ti her small stature and the fact that she has a single palmar crease on her hand (used to be called a simian crease)... I'm not going to worry about it, I feel that she is fine, just little... Hope I'm right!! :)

Tickets are on sale for the baby loss concert... I know that most if you can't make it as your either stateside or having babies! But if you know anyone who may want to come then pass the message on!

Here is a recent photo of the micro baby... Who is measuring 9lbs 6oz!! :rofl:
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/5d0485e3.png


----------



## Rebaby

Aww Peach she's so beautiful :flower: i hope all the blood tests come back clear, i am sure you're right, she looks tiny but perfect if you ask me :winkwink:


----------



## Widger

Roben - Must be so frustrating and worrying for you at the moment. Is there anywhere else you can go? xxx

Peach - Good luck with blood test. My friend's baby has always been on 2nd percentile and she's nearly one and met all of her milestones. She's just smaller than others. In that pic Lili looks absolutely adorable.

Chilli - I'd be worrying too so me saying dont worry would be really hypocritical........ don't worry :haha: On a serious note, your baby just didn't want to play ball that day, that's all :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I'm sure everything is fine with Lili... They're just freaking out as she's nowhere near the 0.4th centile!! :rofl: we have small Chinese genes in our family!! My cousin is only 4ft 10!


----------



## RobenR

Widger - unfortunately not, because I am not a civilian so I am restricted to the doctors that the military refers me to so I have to take and put up with what I get. I am filing complaints with my superiors though because what they are putting us through is ridiculous, and military or not it's completely unprofessional. 

Peach - Lili looks adorable and so cute! 

Chili - everything will be just fine, I'm sure of it!


----------



## Widger

Thinking of you Roben xx


----------



## Chilli

Urgh Roben - I'm so cross for you - hope you get some answers soon.

Peaches - she's so cute! Love the nappy - looks like a real one? I'm sure she's just uber petite like your cousin.

I have another scan on thursday so we'll try again!
Tried my dress on for Saturday (wedding blessing and HUGE party)... eeek, this baby is taking up so much space! Has nothing to do with my birthday weekend of lovely food and celebrations - I've had to buy myslef the biggest most expensive knickers ever!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Roben really hope the 7th comes round quickly for you x

Chilli hope scan goes well on Thursday, I'm sure it will x

Peach she is adorable x

Well things have been pretty hectic around here, DH is doing lots of overtime ready for when my money drops to SMP only. It's starting to take it's toll being on my own all the time and I've been a bit tearful lately.

We have finally found a formula to stop Alfie's vomiting Enfamil AR it's a god send. He now will probably have 4 out 6 bottles with no vomit. I went to GP last week and asked for it on prescription (it's around £4 over the counter and we are going through 1 every 2-3 days so qute expensive). My GP's reply was 'I will but you do realise that you are preventing cancer patients recieving vital treatment' and the next insult 'you had your children, you need to pay for them just like I do' I mean WTF??!! I was so cross but had to keep my mouth shut or think I would of totally flipped. I've written a letter of complaint to the practice manager and we are changing surgeries!

Alfie weighs 15lb 2oz now!!! Reece is 4 yrs and weighs 2st 11oz think Alfie will probably over take him by the time he's 1!

We are still NTNP but I'm itching to buy some ov sticks eek!

Sorry if I've missed anyone out just thought I'd drop in quick while theres some peace 

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Baby-cakes WTF?! You should report that doctor!!! I would have been so cross... Ooooo.... Grrrrr....

Chilli, Lili is wearing a tots bots bamboozle... She's been in cloth nappies since 3 weeks!! So excited for your blessing... And what better excuse to buy giant knickers than your gorgeous bump?! :hugs: xx


----------



## Chilli

Hi Babycakes - grrrrr for those kind of doctors - glad you've found something to make your boy feel better though. Let us know as soon as you get any symptoms!

Peaches - well done - we did cloth nappies with Joss and found it generally pretty easy and couldn't really understand why I wouldn't do them but I guess everyone is different - perhaps I'll feel differently in October when I can't get them dry!


----------



## Chilli

Had the most brilliant scan - much better than last week, could see so clearly. LO was chattering with it's arm behind it's head looking very contented... and now Mummy is!!!

I would post a pic but have tried and it all seems a bit beyond me - can anyone give me a simple how to and I'll give it a go - I scanned it and have it on my memory stick????


----------



## Peach Blossom

Use photobucket Chilli, easiest way to do it. You upload the photo and then it give you the IMG code which you copy and paste in to your post. 

So glad the scan went well!! :happydance:


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Peach - why is it all so complicated? Managed to get pphoto into avatar and that may have to do for now!


----------



## bklove

I haven't been on a while and there is ALOT going on. Hugs to all my ladies. Malcolm and i are well, he's 9 months already and just up to so many little tricks and I certainly appreciate every moment. 

Peach- How is mommie hood going? I'm so thrilled for you and lili and she looks great. Everyday must be better than the last:)

Chilli= Glad to here your little cantelope is doing well. I had lots of scans with Malcolm just showing his back, he wasn't having it! And just as important how are you feeling these days?

Widger- How is it being back to work part time? I actually liked going back, because I think I just need that balance, even though now I miss him more as he's more active and doing all these new things that i'm the last to find out! And goodness does that boy love his daddy, since he's home with him during the day...so yes i'm a tad jealous, lol! But almost a year for us to, its crazy! And sometime I get that I want another one bug to:) Not sure that i'm ready for what comes with trying to have another one. Are you thinking about ttc any time soon?

Rebaby- sounds like life is just more hectic now, and it happens, but i'm sure you'll still create your own special moments with this baby- I don't think there is anything like the first time around. 

tink- Sending you lots of hugs. Sorry for the disappointment, for sure your heart was in this one. How are you doing?

Roben- I'm pryaying for a good outcome for you. This doctor is an ass, and you should really let them know how unprofessional they are being. I hope good answers come soon. mean time, try your best to stay positive, I know the past always lingers and makes that difficult, but its to much to dwell on that pain, stay in the moment.


----------



## Rebaby

Chilli said:


> Had the most brilliant scan - much better than last week, could see so clearly. LO was chattering with it's arm behind it's head looking very contented... and now Mummy is!!!

So pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Yay for great scan Chilli :yipee: I felt that after that scan I relaxed a whole lot more. I mean, I kept telling myself you are half way through now :haha:

Rebaby - not long till your scan too 

Well this night last year I started going into labour. My contractions lasted days. Sunday, Monday passed and yet the little monkey didn't arrive until Tuesday. Ouch!

Daniel also took his first proper steps yesterday. He's been doing it between me and hubby but usually leans forward but yesterday he walked lots of steps and didn't fall. So exciting.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay for Daniels first steps!! :happydance:


----------



## Chilli

Well done Daniel - you can start keeping Mummy fit now as she runs around after you!

Yes I definitely feel more relaxed now as counting down the days to the birth instead of the next scary scan! Just got to get past Liza's due date in 2 days time...


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli xx

BK, I'm loving mummyhood!! So not looking forward to returning to work in September! Hoping I can go back part time or win the lottery!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Roben, how you doing hon? :hug: xx


----------



## RobenR

Hi everyone,

I'm hanging in there. I did go through my chain of command and filed a formal complaint about the doctor and have made my wishes very clear that he not deal with me for the remainder of the pregnancy. 

Tomorrow is finally the 7th! I have wished an entire month away just hoping for this date when I can get some answers and find out what team we're on! Very excited and am just maintaining positive thoughts and vibes. DH has been greatly supportive and also filed a complaint about the doctor doing something like that to me when he was away. Since DH works for a military hospital, his complaint will go much farther than mine since his chain of command was *pissed*.

I'm so glad to see everyone else is doing well. Isn't mummyhood fun? I have discovered the art of sprinting since Jean-Luc has this tendancy to run towards cars on the road so when he's in the front yard he takes off and then so do I!


----------



## Chilli

Holding out for you Roben - hope he gets given a *******ing on your behalf (the doc that is!) I remember the stage before they get their traffic awareness - scary!

AFM- went back to work today - not toooo bad. Kids were lovely and so were some of my colleagues. I also don't have to deal with any of the parents much now which is great! We'll see how it goes but a good start. Have a dreadful cough that is playing havoc with my weakened bladder - I have to invest in some Tenas Ladies - sorry if TMI


----------



## Peach Blossom

Roben I have everything crossed for you. :hugs: glad you wrote a complaint letter... Hope he gets his ass kicked!!! :)


----------



## Widger

Roben - I'm thinking of you. Not only do I hope that he gets kicked to kingdom come but you also get the news you want :hugs:

Chilli - :rofl: I'm now sitting here doing my pelvic floor exercises

PB - I only work 2 days a week now and I long for my days off :rofl:

My baby is one :yipee: and walking. Love him :hugs: What a year!


----------



## Rebaby

Good luck for tomorrow Roben, will be thinking of you and hoping the news is all good

Happy birthday to your little guy widger :D What a special time.



Chilli said:


> Have a dreadful cough that is playing havoc with my weakened bladder - I have to invest in some Tenas Ladies - sorry if TMI

Having exactly the same problem at the minute so know how you must be feeling. I've never had this problem before but suddenly now i'm pregnant again and ill (coughing and sneezing) it's become a real issue :blush:

As for us- we had our 20 week scan on Thursday and all looks to be okay, although it has to be said, baby was being EXTREMELY uncooperative and making it as difficult as possible for them to get all their measurements! We did get a quick glimpse between the legs though and it looks as though Tobias is getting...a baby BROTHER! :happydance: So delighted.

Here's our upside down little monkey:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/Baby%202/SSL25468.jpg


----------



## RobenR

Widger - congrats on one year. It goes so fast doesn't it?

Rebaby, a little brother is great news! You must be thrilled! How is Tobias taking the news of being a big brother?


----------



## Rebaby

RobenR said:


> Rebaby, a little brother is great news! You must be thrilled! How is Tobias taking the news of being a big brother?

Thank you :flower: I think he has a vague concept as he says "baby" and points at my ever expanding belly, and is willing to give it "kisses" but i don't think he really understands what is going on. I asked him what he thought of getting a new baby brother and he said "CHOO CHOO!" and pointed at a bus going past at the time :lol: so i think that about sums it up! Lol.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rebaby, what a lovely scan. Yay for team blue!! So far 2011 has been a year of boys, except for lili of course! I'm sure Tobias will be a fantastic big brother! :hugs:

roben, thinking of you today. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Chilli

Rebaby - I'm reassured to hear I'm not the only one! and Widger - i do/did all those exercises too but it's not working damn it!

Happy birthday baby Widger!

Roben - you are in my thoughts today

Love the scan rebaby - these babies are a bit naughty recently huh? I'm so excited to know what mine is, but love the wait too. Joss (whilst watching "so you think you can dance") announced that she wants a brother now so that she can dance with him!!!!

So, I want to ask you ladies about something. With my daughter I had a REALLY long labour (just under 48hrs), during which time there were several moments where they started panicking and doing tests to see if she was distressed and threatening a C section. I, eventually having had an epidural was totally relaxed about it all and, looking back so blase and sure that nothing would go wrong. Now historically in my family (I have 3 sisters) the labour follows a similar pattern no matter how many they have (4 is the record). The problem is I know that this time round there is no way that I will cope with these kind of difficulties in the same calm way - I know way too much! and I was thinking of having an elective C section - what do you think?


----------



## Baby-Cakes

So much to catch up on, so sorry if miss anyone out

Roben thinking of you and hope all has gone well! xx

Happy Birthday to your little man Widger xx

Chilli - My 1st was awful!! but with 2nd it was quite literally a breeze! They say epidurals do not work well with 2nd labours and that pethidine is best but if you have history in your family go with whatever you will feel happiest with xx

Well my little chunk is 14 wks old and weighs 17lb 3oz!! Almost out of 3-6 months clothes!!. Still puking but alot better since being on the Enfamil AR. My big man is starting school in September :cry: he's soo excited and I'm a nervous wreck. We are still NTNP but definitely going to buy some ov sticks for next cycle :winkwink:

Don't know if I've mentioned before but my work is closing in 2013 and relocating to miles away and I'm not prepared to commute(all part of Mr Camerons big ideas for the NHS!! grrr). So I have decided to go to college and uni to become a midwife! I can't wait! Having had 2 totally different birth experiences I want to make the best of them and having a baby is one of the best and sometimes heartbreaking things a woman goes through and I want to be part of it.


----------



## RobenR

Hi Ladies,

Well after a full fledged rant from the ultrasound tech and a nurse about that moron doctor, everything is just fine and perfect! They couldn't get a good look at the heart since baby was facing the wrong way, and didn't get the face but they could see no abnormalities to speak of.

Jean-Luc is going to get a little sister! 

Thank you SO MUCH for all the good wishes. I think I can finally start to relax a bit now and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy and figure out how to raise a little girl! You are the best bunch of ladies out there and wonderful support!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Roben I'm so pleased for you!! :happydance:

Baby cakes, I had Lili weighed today and she's 9lbs12oz!! :rofl:


----------



## Rebaby

Fantastic news Roben :happydance: i am so delighted for you.

That's really exciting about the career change Babycakes :thumbup: i have always wanted to be a midwife but somehow got sidetracked and ended up a neonatal nurse instead. I do still think "one day..." though :winkwink:

I can't say what i'd do re: the birth Chilli, i can understand you feeling like the uncertainty of labour and birth would be too much to bear this time, especially if your labour follows a similar pattern, but all pregnancies and babies and labours and births are different, so you never know, maybe this time will be easier (and quicker) for you?


----------



## Chilli

Thanks rebaby - I don't know what to do!

Roben - that's fantastic news - I'm so pleased for you and yours - little girls are lovely in my experience - although watch out when they hit 4!


----------



## Peach Blossom

So chilli, I forgot to reply to your question... I would go elective... Why put yourself through hel? It would traumatise you and the baby... :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for your ideas - I'm in a quandry but have lots of time to think about it still so keep those ideas coming.

Baby-cakes: It's funny how all this affects you - I also looked in to retraining for midwifery but am far too unrelated qualifications wise to even start. Good luck with it, I'm sure you'll be one of the great ones!


----------



## Widger

Firstly Roben - I'm so delighted for you :yipee: must be such a relief and I hope now you get a chance to relax before your baby girl arrives... yay..... another baby girl :yipee:

Baby-cakes - Congrats on new career change. I can't say I'd like to be in amongst all the commotion of labour (I am such a wimp when it comes to seeing any blood etc :haha:) but think it is great idea for you. You still TTC?

Rebaby - so glad your scan went well and you have a little boy on the way :yipee:

PB - Have you been to see doc yet about Lili and her size/weight?

Chilli - re elective CS - they categorically do not give them as a given down here in London even if you can an emergency CS first time round. I think it all depends on how sympathetic your doctor/consultant is and what hospital you go to. They are really clamping down on CS here. I have friends that all had ECS first time round due to long labour, baby in distress, baby stuck etc yet they were not given one 2nd time round. I'd be gutted. Personally I would want a CS next time (if I got pregnant again) as I had a pretty horrific time too but unless I paid for it, I doubt I'd get one. It can't hurt trying though.


Daniel is getting really great a walking and pretty fast too. How time flies! I've been trying to give him bowls of food/plates and spoons etc as he's been BLW since 6 months so thought I'd see how he'd get on with added extras on the high chair tray.... think I'll give that up for now :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: that is my main problem with weaning... I can't cope with the mess!!! :rofl:

We had some blood tests a few weeks ago for chromosomal abnormalities, but haven't heard anything about them... I'm sure they'd have got back to me if there were a problem. The Paediatrician said it was most probable that she is just small and always will be... Lots of cushions will be used for the next few years I reckon!! :rofl:


----------



## Widger

She'll be dainty and beautiful just like Kylie :)

Well tried Daniel with a plate today........... it managed to stay on the high chair! He also climbed up onto the sofa today. He'll be a climber like his daddy :haha:


----------



## Chilli

Eugh, spent the afternoon with a 9 month old today - she's gorgeous but I forgot the mess they make with their food, sticky fingers and snot.... now I'm doing it all again... CAN'T WAIT!!!!! It's so worth it!

How are you all?


----------



## Peach Blossom

We've just started weaning Lili and I am constantly sticky! :rofl: Love it!!

Take a Break magazine are going to publish my story about my miscarriages, infertility and my final happy outcome. I wrote to them in the hope that they'd help promote the concert. They pay me £75 for it so I'll donate that to the Baby Loss Awareness campaign. 

How are you all? :hug:


----------



## Widger

Oh Peach that is great to raise awareness of your concert. You'll have to tell us when it comes out.

Weaning is a lot to get used to....... I mean I kept forgetting to take food out with me if I knew I wasn't coming home :haha: oh and some water. How does she seem with food?

Chilli - 24 weeks!!? Your pregnancy now seems to be going in fast. Viable too :yipee:

Daniel had his MMR on Weds and has been suffering ever since :cry: Poor little mite, seems to have sorted himself out today though and on better form (so far). He's had very high temps, not sleeping and irritable.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Peach Blossom

She's loving the food! And the reflux seems to be better since starting solids! :happydance:

Poor Daniel, hope he feels better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

That's great Peach - I hope you mention a lot how common it is and how hurtful it is when everyone pretends like nothing has happened and doesn't talk to you about it. Well done you!

Poor Daniel - I recommend a little bit of calpol

I know 24 weeks!!!! Amazing!


----------



## Tink1o5

Well Ladies i havent been around lately had a lot going on at home. Read over things a bit and glad to see everyone seems to be doing good. 

I have news. Me and DH stopped trying and decided to WTT. I am 2 days late today and thought why not test. Its probably gonna be negative but whatever. So i tested and got a..............................................:bfp: ON FATHERS DAY for the US. 0.0 What a shocker I ran to the living room and told DH and he and I both are in shock. Here is a pic of my 2 tests i took. * Both of MY test lines are on the Left * =)

Im nervous and excited at the same time. This was totally unexpected.
 



Attached Files:







Positive Preggo Test June 19th 2011.jpeg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh wow! Congrats Tink!! :happydance: so happy for you. Xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks Peach. =) Still very nervous, since it wasnt planned, but hopefully i'll come to terms with everything and it will all be ok.


----------



## Widger

Oh wow Tink :yipee: I thought you were trying before this month? I convinced myself I was pregnant this month but nope.... symptoms were obviously all in my head. :witch: is defo here alright


----------



## Chilli

Wow Tink - that was a good father's day surprise then!!! Congrats (when it sinks in) and hope all goes smoothly from here onwards


----------



## Rebaby

Oh wow, congratulations tink! :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks ladies,

yeah we were TTC before we got our BFP but we stopped and decided to WTT because we wanted to wait until we moved and got situated and everything.


----------



## Tink1o5

O yeah and Widger Theres next month. =) Just look forward to it all the BD you get to do. Hahah even though i know how difficult it can be with toddlers.


----------



## Widger

Well you didn't WTT that hard did you :rofl: Great news Tink, sometimes you just can't plan these things. My neighbour's 2nd baby is due Christmas Day and somebody said to her 'oh dear, you have awful planning!'. I mean, she didn't know she'd get pregnant within a few months. She didn't take that for granted. As we all know, we know that life isn't always like that.

Great news on here about Angel mummies. So lovely how a few years can make all the difference :hugs: to you all xx


----------



## Tink1o5

:haha: so right widger :haha

Well thats mean to say to her just because her baby is due Christmas. I was born on the day after Christmas. Lol You really cant plan these things all the time. 

It is amazing how a few years have made all the difference in all our lives.


----------



## Chilli

Hello all? how is everyone?

I am counting down from 100 days now...eeekkkk! Never thought I'd get here again


----------



## Tink1o5

YAAAAAAAAAY chilli :happydance:

Doing good over here. Its been quiet in the team angels thread hasnt it? Haha everyones to busy running around after toddlers and being pregnant lol


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli, can't believe your in to double figure already... So so excited for you!! :hugs:

Tink, how are you feeling? :hugs:

We are on holiday in France at the moment... Sheesh it's hard work packing and travelling with a baby!!! I need a holiday just from the journey!! :rofl:


----------



## Chilli

EEk don't say that Peach I'm planning to take this one and Joss back to Peru to see the family for xmas!!??? Bonkers! Enjoy your hols


----------



## Tink1o5

Glad to see your doing well Peach. Hope you have a wonderful time in France. :hugs:

Me on the other hand not feeling to hot. Im nauseous all day, i havent actually thrown up, but im constantly nauseous and dont want to eat. I eat maybe 1 time a day if that. I hate it =(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli, I'm sure you'll be fine as you won't be travelling with Easyjet!! We were delayed for 4 hours, didn't arrive in France until 1am!! Also the tiny baggage allowance made it difficult to get everything packed! Peru sounds fun! :hugs:

Tink, sorry you're feeling rough! Hope it passes soon for you. :hugs: xx


----------



## Chilli

Eugh Tink - hope that improves hun. I also still have nausea sometimes but have to eat to get rid of it so eat your share I think!

Mmmm Peach.. Easy jet!!!!???? Not my favourite! American Airlines for us which are usually quite swish to Miami and then held together with stciky tape for the last leg!

Hope you managed to squeeze it all in and are having a great time.

Any news from anyone else?


----------



## Tink1o5

UPDATE: CRAVING SOME POPEYES SPICEY CHICKEN STRIPS AND CAJUN MASHED POTATOES. YUM. :haha: :haha: 

Im jealous i want to vacation! Cant though OH has no vacation time off from work. The next vacation he will have is 1-2 months off when this baby is born. SIIIIIIIIIIIIGH


----------



## Paige.Br

:thumbup::thumbup:

Spoiler
Its great to belong in this group! Team Angels is the best policy for me.
:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Tink1o5

aww Hello Paige.Br thanks for the post. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*Hey girls Long time no speak sorry I have been AWOL this had disappeared from my CP for some strange reason. But I'm back here now lol. Hope your all well? xxxx*


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: Dawny. How you doing? Xx


----------



## dawny690

Peach Blossom said:


> :hi: Dawny. How you doing? Xx

Not too bad thanks u? Xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Yay Dawny so happy to see you again. =)


----------



## Chilli

Hey Dawny! Look at all that weight you've lost, well done you!!! How's things?


----------



## dawny690

Not too bad thanks Chilli how are u? Thanks Tink xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm good thanks Dawny. Getting ready to go back to work in Sept :( buy at the moment on holiday in France! :)


----------



## Widger

Chilli - In double figures :yipee: Fantastic... I went to SA with my little chimp and he was fine on the plane - 6 months old he was. Good news is you have a little girl who is 4 who will be good as gold and a little baby. Easyjet - I just came back with them. Luckily had spare seat in between us on way back, on way out was a nightmare as I have Mr Wriggly boy :haha:

Tink - 7 weeks already!!

PB - Enjoy France

Hello Dawny :hi:


----------



## Tink1o5

Glad to hear from you Widger. 
Yup 7 weeks almost 8 now. Except i've had some bleeding for 1 and 1/2 days but it has gone now .. :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Implantation Tink? :hugs: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Implantation at 8 weeks.. Hmm idk is that possible?? Lol I mean i did see the baby on US already and had a heartbeat and everything


----------



## dawny690

Hope it's nothing major Tink and I would say the good scan and heartbeat must be a good sign hey?? xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Implantation continues until week 26 Tink, so it's possible... Glad you've had a good scan! :hugs: xx


----------



## Chilli

Tink - I had a lot of bleeding this pg and all is still well so hopefully is nothing.

AFM - I'm knackered and can't believe I still have to wait 3 more months, seems to have been a very long pg and I'm so excited about meeting this LO, I can't wait - I think it's a boy.


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks ladies. I wont know until next week on Wednesday. I'll be 9weeks 3days. They said i will get another scan just to make sure my dates are correct and because of the previous miscarriage.


----------



## Chilli

Urgh - I hate waiting for those scans Tink, you have my sympathy, but will be holding out for you and your little one!

I went to see ob yesterday and feel reassured about birth now. He said that he wouldn't give C-section but will make notes about how anxious I am and make sure that if anything goes wrong I'm whipped down for one and won't be left with distressed baby for hours like last time. I still think that if they had remembered to empty my bladder Jocelyn would've been born 12 hours earlier so will be keeping on top of that one!


----------



## Tink1o5

Well I hope there wont be any need for a C-Section Chilli. :hugs: I hope this time you get the care you deserve to make sure everything goes right.


----------



## RobenR

Tink I logged on and saw your news! I'm so happy for you! Congrats and I hope that your nausea is going away! Someone on here should be able to get through a pregnancy without throwing up every day, and if someone has to then it might as well be me! lol

Dawny, good to see you! Welcome back!

Chili - so glad to see you doing so well. How are you feeling?

How's you Peach?


----------



## Chilli

I'm good thanks Roben - wow look at you... time is flying and yet passing so slow!!???

Congrats to your baby on being viable now!


----------



## dawny690

Roben ur preggers again too? Congrats xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli, glad they're going to look after you this time. Have fun nesting!! :hugs:

Roben, time is flying! Hope you and the bump are well. :hugs:

We're good. Back from holiday now and trying to get Lili in to a good routine for when I go back to work. Don't want to go back, but I have no choice really... Oh well. We have Lili booked in to a nusresy near where I work for one day a week and then a childminder 2 days a week. I'm going back 3 days a week until January then back full time.


----------



## Chilli

Oh Peaches, I know the feeling, I hate having to work through my babies childhood! It sucks but at least we get the weekends! Also balance between nursery and childminder is a good one. That's what J had and it made her secure yet confident

As for the nesting - when did the OCD set in I wonder - seriously scrubbing!

And making plans for Jossie's new bedroom which she wants with underwater theme like her first nursery was but with mermaids too!!?? Should test my artistic abilities. Still have to find a home for all the junk first. Then if w ehave a boy we might have to do something about the pink walls and girly curtains in baby's room.


----------



## Widger

I have news.

I'm pregnant!!!

I've put ticker on already. The sensible side of me was forbidding it thinking of my history...... but then the reckless side won as I thought, sod it. Please for once can I relax and just go with the flow.

So here I am... telling you all. I'm still in shock! But very very very tired! I don't remember being this tired so early on before.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh wow!! Congrats Widger!!! I feel like the odd one out now! :rofl:


----------



## Chilli

Whopeee Widger - sit back and enjoy!!!!!

Don't go getting ideas Peach!!??


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have to convince OH first!! :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats Widger xxxx

U and me peach only difference is i dont have a baby like u guys maybe soon i hope xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Congrats Widger xxxx

U and me peach only difference is i dont have a baby like u guys maybe soon i hope xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Dawny, I keep my fingers crossed for you every day. :hug: xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

:happydance: congrats Widger. 

Still keeping you in my thoughts dawny :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Oh Dawny - keep the faith hun - I know it's hard to believe but you'll get there one day


----------



## Widger

Thanks girls. I'm in shock still. But decided to not pussy foot around this pregnancy and worry. I'm still going to my training sessions, working, chasing after Daniel, being normal. If it doesn't happen there will be nothing I can do about it so no point worrying, right? Thing is I'm not spotting and did whole first trimester with D.... but every pregnancy different.... positive thinking :)

Peach - I was not even contemplating it when D was 6 months! Only just started ntnp.

Dawny - Thinking of you xx


----------



## Chilli

How are you all getting on?


----------



## Widger

Well I'm a little worried this afternoon...... that something will go wrong. Apart from being tired I don't have any symptoms at all. No sickness, no sore boobs, no growing boobs, no nothing. In a way I'm grateful, but in another it does make me concerned. My last test on Sun was pregnant and 3+ which came up straight away. I know I'm still in early days but worrying all the same.

How is everyone else?

Chilli - Baby is size of a pumpkin I see :yipee: Thankfully not literally round like one.... ouch :rofl:


----------



## Widger

Oopps. I've just realised it is a squash instead :haha:

Ok, so I was going to go to EPU at 8 weeks for a scan for peace of mind, but now thinking maybe I should go earlier? I haven't booked an appointment at the doctor yet and if I say how worried I am because of previous mcs then maybe they will send me there? I just thought that waiting until 8 weeks would make me feel better as if a heartbeat is seen then it has a good chance. Arrghh. I will snap out of this. 

Sorry for going on. Think it is because I don't have work, Daniel is ill so been stuck in the house. Too much time to think.

Right - Booked appointment with Doc which is on Tue


----------



## dawny690

*The  has made an appearence here at last after 240 days she is being an evil B***H but glad she has come so its a fresh start  xxxx*


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Widger, sorry you are worried. Glad you have made an appt with the doc. It doesn't harm to double check. I hope that everything is ok. Try not to worry too much. :hugs: easier said than done though!

Dawny, yay for :witch: sorry it's a bad one though! Keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Wow Dawny - 240 days!!! Hope this is new start for you xx

Thanks Peach. Feel a little better now. I think I've just been stuck indoors with Daniel and too much time to think. When you've had trouble (as you all know) it is hard to just go with the flow. But I'm determined now.......... until tomorrow no doubt :haha:


----------



## Chilli

Widger - it's so normal to worry after all we've been through - hope all goes well with the doc and you feel more reassured. I still panic if bb hasn't kicked for half an hour, but boy does he/she make up for it!!!

Dawny - OMG that's nearly a year! Hope things get kick started for you now.

Hey Peach

AFM have terrible pelvic pain which is stopping me sleeping so really tired and grumpy and poor little daughter not at school now so she's stuck with me all day! Am doing exercises that physio ordered but seem to be making things worse. It's gonna be a long 2 months... but worth every ache!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Widger, how did it go with the doc? :hugs: xx


----------



## dawny690

I think this bleed may have actually been an early mc as sorry for tmi but there have been some fairly big pieces of tissue come out whicH I remember from my first mc but this one if it was a mc (unconfirmed) then it was before 4wks xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw sorry Dawny :hugs: have you had investigations? Are you on any treatment? :hug:xxx


----------



## dawny690

Peach Blossom said:


> Aw sorry Dawny :hugs: have you had investigations? Are you on any treatment? :hug:xxx

Thanks hun nothing came up on investigations I had, I am on metformin due to pcos, diet tablets to aid weight loss as doctor refuses to help me anymore (with ivf or anything simular) until I lose weight hence the weight loss ticker as well thats the weight I need to get to/lose before the gynocologist will help anymore xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey ladies havent had internet for awhile, but just check up. 

Sorry to hear Dawn. Although maybe its a new beginning for you hun. Fx 4 you. :hugs:

Glad to hear the other pregnancies are going well with you other ladies.


----------



## Widger

Had a scan today and there was a heartbeat :yipee: I know still early days but a good start.

Dawny - You are doing brilliantly on the weight loss so far xx

How you feeling Tink?


----------



## Chilli

So sorry to hear your news Dawny.

Widger - that's a great start - keep it up little one!

I had a 4D scan today which was great - saw my babies face and feel sure it's a boy now. He's measuring large with very big tummy so may need to be tested for gestational diabetes - lets hope not!


----------



## Widger

Daniel had a big everything Chilli :haha: so I'm sure all will be well. So exciting that you don't know what you are having though. I was a team yellow girl too. 30 weeks too!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Still feeling nauseous over here =( hope it goes away soon. 

Glad all your little ones are well :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

It will Tink - you're nearly out of first tri - great!

I agree Widger - i love the guessing game. 

Thinking of other names now - what do you all think of Arthur Saul or Thomas Saul... the surname is Chillitupa


----------



## Tink1o5

I like Thomas Saul =)


----------



## Widger

Well I am biased as I love the name Thomas (it is my son's middle name, wanted it to be first but too many people got in there before me). But that said, Arthur is such a cute name too. There aren't many around.


----------



## Chilli

THat's the problem Tink - I like them both. My husband is Arturo which is the spanish version of Arthur and there are less of them around so that may swing it... as long as people don't call him Arf!!!???


----------



## Tink1o5

Arthur would be great then, considering your husbands name =) lol @ Arf =)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies :hi: 

Widger glad you got a hb on the scan! :happydance: :hugs:

Chilli I like Thomas. :hugs: 

I'm just back from France. Got to start preparing to go back to work... :( :cry: 4 weeks left... Gutted!


----------



## Widger

Oh Peach - it is a horrible feeling but once you are back you just get on with it and it becomes 'normal' - if you get what I mean. Will you be going back part time or full time?

I must admit though, I'm really lucky being a teacher as I'm loving having 6 weeks off with my little boy. I'm appreciating the time so much!


----------



## Chilli

Me too Widger- extended mat leave!!!

How are you all? I was tested for GD this week as baby's tummy is on 97th percentile but thankfully all is well - just a bruiser! 

Hope none of you are affected by the awful events of the last few days around UK - personally I find it horrifying and unbelievable!


----------



## Widger

:hi: girls

I live in London, really close to some riots in SW london, and was terrified hearing the helicopters out and about. More worried about the fact so many police on the streets that there would be people looting homes too... so scary but really bl**dy annoying too! So disgusted at some people. 

Chilli - Glad to hear don't have GD. Does sound a bruiser :haha: what is the head measurement? Daniel was on 98th percentile.... it subsequently went down when it was checked at 9 months. No good then, why coulnd't it have been smaller before he came out. Ouch!

PB - Hope enjoying last few weeks xx

I'm trying to keep positive but I know that 7 weeks is the time that I need to get passed... well, it is the time that so much can go wrong. When I went to my early scan I thought about getting another one at 8 weeks. At least if I get to 8 weeks with hb then there is a 92% chance things will go well. I rented a doppler a few days ago just for a month which I didn't do last time but thought that if I found the hb I could relax. But I know if I don't hear it next week (or find it) I will defo book a scan. 

I've started feeling queasy which I hope is a good sign. My stomach is growing (well it bloats up as the day goes on), I'm still constantly tired but that is about it?? No sore boobs, no growing boobs (they've plumped out a little at the bottom)... jeez, it is a worry.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies :hi: 

Chilli glad you don't have GD :hugs: 

Widger, I know how nerve racking it is. Try to stay positive and keep yourself busy so you don't have time to think about it all! :hugs: xx

I live in Enfield!! Had a burning car down the road from me. Completely craziness. :( We now have gangs of vigilantes in town... one of which is dressed as Wolverine! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chilli

Widger - a worrying time I know. DId you breast feed Daniel? if you did that might account for the lack of changes with your boobs, mine are really no different now to 7 months ago except my nips are like saucers (sorry TMI!!) but very little tenderness this time round. Keep us all posted how things go with hb etc, I'll be keeping my fingers x'd.

The tummy was the biggest bit, I think head is about 75%... so we'll see. Managed to deliver Joss with just a couple of stitches so hopefully won't get too big this time round either.

Glad you were fairly unscathed by riots


----------



## Chilli

I knew you were in the thick of it a bit PB - hope they're all locked up quick and we can all get back to normal


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Chilli. :hugs: 

Oh and the scans aren't very reliable! They showed that Lili was on the 50th centile except her arms and legs which were on the 5th... She was born in perfect proportion and measuring below the 0.4th! :rofl: I'm sure your LO will be perfectly sized for an easy birth! :hugs:


----------



## Widger

So now I've got pink stuff......... now I had this on and off with Daniel, brown and red and all was well but this is a one off and last time this happened I'd had a mmc and didn't know about it. I f*ing hate the 1st trimester :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw hon :hugs: If you're worried go and get your HCG and Progesterone levels checked. Ask them to keep an eye on the progesterone and get a supplement if it goes down whether or not its in the "safe" zone. If it helps, I was bleeding for 12 weeks with Lili. :hugs: xx


----------



## dawny690

*Well I'm being visited by the  again xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*Oh P.S I now weight 15st 10lbs and I did weigh 17st 5lb so another 5lb then I have lost 2st and will have another 1st to loose before gynocologist will help  just not happy that  is visiting again after only 17 days doctor never mentioned that part of me loosing weight  xxxx*


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Well done Dawny! :) :hugs: wierd that :witch: has come back after 17 days especially after 240 days without!!! Is that a side affect of losing weight?!


----------



## dawny690

*I'm not to sure hun wish I knew xxxx*


----------



## Chilli

Dawny - sorry to hear about the witch but great news on the weight loss - keep it up girl!

Widger - hoping and praying that this is just a scare for you - I bleed with this bubba and never have before so it's not always bad.

PB - hope you're right and this bubba will just slip out - ha ha!


----------



## Tink1o5

Dawny- Sorry to hear about the witch coming. BUT your doing GREAT with your weightloss. I've actually been told if you lose weight it can make your periods more regular. So i hope you get on a regular cycle.

Widger- I really hope that all is well with you and baby. Keep us updated hun :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Dawny - Great news on weight loss. Sorry af is being funny and hope you can get some answers soon.

As you know I bled all the way through first trimester with Daniel so to me that was normal (although I was a nervous wreck). But thsi time it has been sporadic. 
Anyway, to cut long story short I just had enough today and my husband booked private scan and there was our baby with heart beating away.

So that is it! I'm delighted and so excited to know that I'm in 8 weeks so mc rate drops dramatically! I'm determined to enjoy the next 3 weeks of my holiday with my little boy and stop worrying. I have my scan in exactly 4 weeks today :yipee: Time to chill

HOpe you guys are all well? xx


----------



## Tink1o5

:happydance: YAY so happy all is well with your little bean widger. Thats amazing news!! definitely relax yourself now and enjoy your time with your family. :hugs: congrats on 8 weeks


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news Widger! :hugs: xx


----------



## dawny690

Great news Widger xxxx


----------



## Chilli

THat's fab WIdger - I hope you can relax a little now.
Tink - your boy is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Me? I'm knackered!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chilli! Take it easy! xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Chilli - Awww thanks =)


----------



## Widger

Right shall we have sweepstake for chilli.... Boy or girl, weight and date? chilli, you can join in too :rofl: what do you think chilli? Are we allowed? :)


----------



## dawny690

I'm going to go Boy 8lb 6oz and a week early for Chilli xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm gonna say Boy, 9lbs (sorry!) and one day over. :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Im gonna guess Boy 7lb 9oz, and 3 days early


----------



## Widger

Boy, 9lb 2oz, 3 days late

I know which prediction I'd prefer Chilli - defo Tink's :haha:


----------



## Tink1o5

Haha those were the first numbers that popped in my head, so im going with em. :haha:


----------



## Chilli

OMG you lot 9lbs +..... surely not! That's mean!!!???? My girl was 2 weeks late and came in at just under so you could be right - how funny everyone thinks it's a boy... so do I!? All just a guessing game

Ok I'm going for boy 7lb 10 and 2 weeks early - that would be nice!


----------



## Widger

:rofl: I knew you'd put the baby would come early :rofl: In your dreams Chilli :haha: I hope it does though xx

The only thing that you need to worry about is that head! Seriously Daniel's was on the 95th percentile and that was just not funny, only for it to go down in size when next checked at 8 weeks...... how unfair :rofl:


----------



## Chilli

Well the head was measuring normal at last scan ( a bit above but not much) It was the tummy they were worried about so hopefully he'll just slide out!

Hope he (or she) doesn't come as late as big sister who was 2 weeks late and then took 2 days to get here!!??

My boobs have suddenly got really sore again like they were months ago when first fell - I'm taking that (and any other straw I can cling to) as a sign that things are cooking fast this time!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli, get some reflexology and reiki in. Have you read the Gentle Birth Method? xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Ladies sorry haven't been on for a while.

Congratulations on all the new bumps, hope they're cooking well and good luck to those still ttc x

My af has completely messed up bleeding every 15 days, had 1st smear last week so just waiting for results :shrug:


----------



## Tink1o5

Nice to hear from you again Baby Cakes. I hope your smear comes back ok. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope your smear is ok Baby-Cakes. Sorry af is being all wierd and all over the place. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Hey baby cakes - hope you get things sorted soon!

Peaches - no I haven't but am feeling very confused after my last birth which was long and hard! I went to a festival recently where there were some dullas and they were loevly and encouraged me to have more faith in my body which is something I guess I 've lost after the last 2 and a half years. Now I don't know what to do for the best... I'm hoping it'll suddenly all become obvious?????

Anyway.. a new name: Dante Saul Chillitupa????? Dante means enduring which I feel is very appropriate. Opinions please?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh I love it! Beautiful name! Do you want me to send you my gentle birth book? Xx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Peach. I expect I'll have a girl now I've finally found a boy's name!

Yes please, shall I send you my address?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, PM me your address and I'll get it in the post for you. x


----------



## dawny690

Chilli I love that name xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Dawny - we'll see...


----------



## Widger

Babycakes - Hope all goes ok with smear and your AF gets itself sorted xx

Chilli - Love the name, really lovely. I had a long labour too so can imagine that it is playing on your mind at the moment :hugs: I do think though that however much you prepare, sometimes nature just takes over and there isn't anything you can do about it. No harm in finding out about stuff though. I was in so much pain as Daniel was stuck... no amount of hypnobirthing could help me! I'm sure this time baby will just pop out :haha:

Well I got a dopppler (I didn't last time) and I've heard the heartbeat. Love that sound. Only rented it as only wanted it before 12 week scan and it is so reassuring. Now just got to have a good scan which is on 12th Sept. 

My boobs have still not grown yet Chilli!! I don't want them to hurt, just grow as after BFing Daniel it would be nice to have a bit of growth!! 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks about the name Widger!

You're brave getting a doppler - I think I would've been permanently listening in like a loon. You have a fetus now...great!!!!!!

My boobs are just tingling on and off - I'm sure the little one is coming early!


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies. Seems like there are lots of congratulations in order! I'm back to the land of journaling and just in time to find out I'm pregnant:) Ofcourse my nerves are a mess, but fingers, toes and strands of hair crossed that this will just be well. 
How has everyone been?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Wow! congratulations BK that is such great news! :hugs: 

Chilli I haven't forgotten about the book... I've just returned to work so things have been a bit crazy! I will get it in the post to you asap. xx


----------



## Chilli

No worries Peach - how's the owrk thing going - ugh!!!

BK - hello and congratulations! Gosh so many of you here are plunging on with another pg already - lovely news.

I'm counting the days now and about to write my birth plan - although all went a bit out the window last time so not sure whether it's worth spending the time as ideal would go like this: I'll have this baby at home with my Mum, hubby and daughter, there wil be no pain or problems and we'll all be blissfully tucked up in bed within hours. However am actually going to hospital, having walking epidural and low threshold for c-section... eek!
Ought to get on with it really...

Just took my little girl in for her first day at school - she was sooooooo excited and looked gorgeous in her schooliform, but looked too small when we got there and made me cry - it'll never be the same again - might look into home schooling (wish I could afford to!)


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats BK !! :happydance:


----------



## Widger

Bklove - so great to hear from you and Congrats to you too. How's your little boy doing? xx

Chilli - your daughter looks adorable xx

Pb - I'm back at work after 6 weeks off in summer and has been sooooooo hard. I'm exhausted

Tink- how's it going?


----------



## dawny690

Congrats girls xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Widger- Im ok. I have sever hypermesis (sp). My OB said im the worst case she has seen in years. On a lighter note.. i have a in depth US next week on wends to check for deformalitys and i should be able to find out the gender.


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations bk! :hugs:

Just been catching up with everyone on here- sorry to hear about the hyperemesis Tink, i had it with Toby, although was extremely lucky in many ways as it didn't start until 12 weeks and the worst of it was over by 20 weeks. I was really worried about having it again this time but in fact i've been amazingly lucky and hardly been sick at all :shrug: I hope it settles for you. Good luck for the scan! :thumbup:

So glad everything is going well widger :D

How's the weight loss going dawny? I'm rooting for you.



Chilli said:


> Dante Saul Chillitupa?????

Fantastic name choice :happydance: When i fell pregnant with Toby i told OH right away that if baby was a boy he'd be called Dante and if it was a girl she'd be called Esme...obviously it didn't work out like that as we ended up with a Tobias! But i still love the name! :thumbup:

We're all ok here, i have finally finished work and am 'relaxing' (for that read: "getting things organised for new baby, spending too much time online, and freaking out about giving birth" :blush: :lol: )

Sorry if i've missed anyone- i hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## Widger

Wow Rebaby - can't believe you are 34 weeks already!! Amazing. How are you feeling?

Oh Tink you poor thing. Can't believe that your sickness is still here. Same as my friend. She is a few days behind me and has not stopped being sick poor thing.

I have my scan later today ladies. I'm very nervous :blush:


----------



## Chilli

Wow rebaby - you're right behind me! Glad all is well

Widger - fingers crossed that all is wonderful at scan today - please let us know

Tink I don't know what that is but sounds bad and hope it's better soon.

Hi to everyone else

I am ENORMOUS and amuse myself by getting stuck on my sofa and literally not being able to get up - hilarious!!! Trying not to think about the next bit too much and just praying it all goes well


----------



## Widger

It went so well girls. I can't actually believe it. Due date 22nd March.

Here is pic. I have no idea on gender. Never understood those nub guesses :haha:

So so happy :yipee:

Sorry, very self indulgent message here

Chilli - I'm defo bigger this time at 12 weeks than last time so god knows what I'll be like at your week :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0240.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dawny690

Glad it went so well Widger I'm going to guess girl from the pic but could be wrong xxxx


----------



## RobenR

Congrats BK! That's great news!

So glad to see so many ladies coming to the end. I am still at work and probably will be right up to the end, but tomorrow I am hoping to go on half days due to complications with the pregnancy which are scaring hubby to death. I am just exhausted and sweaty most of the time, but I do enjoy watching the bump distort itself in odd ways and feel like I am re-enacting "Alien."

Still hanging in there!


----------



## Tink1o5

Widger - Im going to guess :blue: boy

Its amazing that so many of you ladies are at the end of your pregnancies already. eeeek were gonna have a bunch of mama's in labor soon!


----------



## Rebaby

Widger said:


> Wow Rebaby - can't believe you are 34 weeks already!! Amazing. How are you feeling?

I'm feeling fine thanks for asking :flower: 

I'm just starting to get that antsy feeling now, not quite 'nesting' as my house is still a mess :blush: but having that constant niggly feeling that i SHOULD be doing something in preparation for baby. Driving OH a bit mad actually as he's on his holidays at the minute and has one more week before he's back to uni and lectures and assignments and a placement in a substance misuse clinic and then becoming a Daddy for the second time etc, and i am ruining his chances of a peaceful relaxing time by constantly thinking of things for him to do- like "Oooh, do you think you could just..." :lol:

Congratulations on your fantastic scan. I have zero clue with nub guesses and skull guesses and all that but i will say boy!

Hope you're able to reduce to half days Roben :hugs: i'm done with work now and the sense of relief is huge.


----------



## Widger

Roben - Great to hear from you. Not long to go for you either xx


----------



## Chilli

Yay for happy scans Widger!!!! We love em!

Rebaby - the only thing that is stopping me from committing to Dante is that I'm worried lots of people in UK won't recognise it and poor little chap will spend his whole life spelling out both fore and surname - what do you reckon? Tell your OH it could be worse - he could be married to me who spends all day looking at all the things that need to be lifted/moved/got down from the attic etc, only to hit him with a list as soon as he gets through the door - but dear God if I have to ask him to take the bloomin suitcase out from under the stairs I'm going to loose it

Roben - hope the complications don't come to anything


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies.

So excited that so many of you are getting so close to having your bubbas! Widger, glad the scan went well. Roben, take it easy! Hope the complications aren't too serious. :hugs: 

Chilli, I sent the book today... sorry for the delay! Most of it will be irrelevant to you, but there is some good visualisation stuff and some massages for your OH to do for you! :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Peach - how's things with you and work etc?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm so so... Dr prescribed me anti depressants today... :( I've been struggling a bit with OH being away so much with work. I'm not sure how I feel about taking the anti depressants though. Work has been ok. Leaving Lil was tough, but she's having a lovely time at nursery and with the childminder!


----------



## Chilli

Oh hun I'm sorry to hear that - being alone so much with a little one can really take it out of you, especially after the truama of the last couple of years. I came close to taking anti-ds last year, but it seemed like such a long term thing and I hadn't quite got there yet. You'l know if you really need them. Have you been able to talk to a counselor (not sure if that's the right spelling)?


----------



## Peach Blossom

The Dr said that they offer counselling to mild cases and she classes me as moderate... Gonna talk to my mum about it at the weekend.


----------



## Widger

Oh Peach. So sorry you are feeling low :hugs:

It is something that I feel so grateful for, having hubby who works reasonable hours. Seriously, don't feel bad as it is so stressful trying to juggle everything. I think even though hubby gets home just as Daniel is going to bed or been put to bed, it is just the fact he is there to talk to. Is there any way that your husband could change his working hours/commitments?

Hoping that talking to your mum helps sort things out in your mind and remember we are all here for you xxx


----------



## Chilli

That's seems a bit silly of her to me Peach - surely it's better to try to get yourself sorted out without drugs first - guess it depends on our GP. They don't like to give out any expensive counselling that's for sure - I paid for mine, but couldn't ahve made it through last 18 months without it. hope talking to Mum helps


----------



## Tink1o5

Sorry to hear your having such a rough time Peach. I know how bad DH jobs can be. My OH works nightshifts at a warehouse. No set time off.. pretty much has to be to work by 5pm and gets off whenever they let him... which usually isnt until 5am the next day. =(. hang in there hun :hugs:


Also wanted to let you ladies know.... 
ITS A...................................BOY :blue:


----------



## dawny690

*Awwwww Tink CONGRATS hun xxxx*


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks Dawny.

I was wanting another boy, but as soon as i found out it was another boy i was kinda sad thinking "what if this is my last baby, i will never have a girl". 

On top of that a bunch of people messaged me saying things like "damn, i wish it was a girl, but congrats", and "o darn.. i mean yay.."


----------



## Chilli

Yehay Tink - I guess either way there's gonna be pros and cons! Congrats on another little boy!

How are you Peach? Dawny?

I had a scan yesterday and yes baby is indeed big - about ready to be delivered but not enough for doc to worry and happy for me to go full term so will let nature decide. So much to do at home still!!! A busy weekend ahead!


----------



## Rebaby

Chilli said:


> Rebaby - the only thing that is stopping me from committing to Dante is that I'm worried lots of people in UK won't recognise it and poor little chap will spend his whole life spelling out both fore and surname - what do you reckon?

I think you should be fine :thumbup: I think sometimes you can chose even the simplest name and run into difficulties, we've had some strange questions re: Tobias, and funny pronunciations too. On one official document someone put "TobiaZ" :shrug: and all the while i was thinking it was an unsual enough name for there not to be any in his class whilst not being so crazy as to cause him any difficulties...apparently i was wrong?! :shrug: lol.

Sorry to hear you're having a hard time Peach :hugs: i very much struggled when Toby was around the 6-8 month mark and OH was working permanent nights, we moved house at the same time and it was very stressful and i felt quite down. I hope you're able to have some counselling and that it helps :hugs:


Congratulations on the blue bump tink :happydance: so chuffed for you. I had lots of funny reactions from people when we found out this baby was another boy and i was a bit baffled. One woman on the checkout in the supermarket asked me and when i said "yes, it's a boy" she said "Oh...well, nevermind. It'll be much more practical, and cheaper- you've just got to think of it like that" and i was like "Eh?!" thinking, what on earth is she on about? We were well excited to know T was getting a brother and there she was acting like we'd given her this really sad news :shrug: :growlmad:

Hope everyone else is ok :flower:


----------



## dawny690

I'm ok just mega fed up of work now need a new job! Xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

What do you wanna do Dawny? xx :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

I'd love to do pub work again to be honest but there isnt much around xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

You won't want to work in a pub with morning sickness though! ;) its no fun working is it? Hope you find something new soon. :hugs: x


----------



## Chilli

Very self indulgent post coming up:

I had contractions every 12 mins for 3 hours last night and was convinced we were off:happydance:, went to bed to get some rest and woke up very disappointed this morning:shrug: - what does this mean? Is it iminent or might I end up waiting days yet?:wacko: Opinions please?


----------



## RobenR

Chilli - you could still end up waiting days. I had something similar before Jean-Luc came and we were at the hospital at least 3 times because we were convinced it was the real thing ready to go. I know it's exciting, but unfortunately it's a hurry up and wait game at this point. 

That's what I'm expecting in a few weeks too...


----------



## Chilli

Mmm - I guess you're right Roben. Had the same thing last night to no avail. Just hoping as I didn't get this last time that it's a good sign that will make things easier in the long run


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo... chilli I con't believe you're so close! I hope it all goes well for you. Try having a warm bath (not hot!), turn the lights off, sprinkle some lavender and tea tree in to the water and do a visualisation from the book. Worked for me!! Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

IT'S SO HOT!!!!!!!

My feet have been replaced with 2 balloons! Not long to go now...

How are the rest of you?


----------



## RobenR

Got the results of my last ultrasound and baby is currently weighing in at over 6 lbs, so I forsee birthing another 9 lb baby in my future. Everyone is also convinced I'm coming early and the doctor even said I probably won't make it to 38 weeks. Since I'm still at work and was planning to work up until the end this throws a bit of a wrench into everything. I am the only person who thinks this child will be late like her brother.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Tink1o5

Glad to hear both you ladies are doing good. Sounds like you both will be having your LO's in the next coming weeks. :happydance: im so excited for the both of you.


As for me... eh im doing ok trying to keep my hypochondria and anxiety issues under control. Been a bit rough lately for me, but im really working on it. Other then that, im excited with halloween, thanksgiving, and xmas around the corner!


----------



## Chilli

Roben - everyone's been saying that to me too about being early, but I'm due soon and I don't think it's going to be - Jossie was a week late!

Tink - it's such an anxious time for us in Team Angels - hope you're feeling more relaxed soon - also hope that that's a very long corner that xmas is round as the thoughts haven't even entered my head yet!!??


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli and Roben, I hope these babies come when you want them not a minute too early or too late! :hugs: 

Tink, I know how anxious you must feel. I just hope that you can relax and enjoy the pregnancy too... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Widger

I've been awol with no internet to find that Chilli is indeed waiting still and Roben is close behind :yipee: Well, I should have kept a note of our sweepstake posts! I'm sure only one of us said you'd be before due date? Sorry Chilli.... hope we are wrong :haha: So glad I'm back in time. Nightmare without internet!!

PB - How are things at the moment :hugs:
Tink - Half way through! Amazing

As for me... I'm doing well. I'm feeling baby which is great (well, I'm still at that - is it baby, isn't it?) although I am pretty sure after last time.... you know what I mean girls :haha:

Exciting times in Team Angels xx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## bklove

Sounds like babies are coming soon! exciting. I can't wait till the end and I just got started, lol.


----------



## Chilli

Hi girls - bit of a scare for me this week. Went to routine appt with MW to find soaring BP, low baby HR and reduced movement - was bluelighted to Bath hospital and prepped for C-section. Then meds made everything go back to normal and eventually was sent home again last night - phew!! (but a tincy wincy bit disappointing as thought was gonna mmet LO) Having said that I'm sure you can all understand how worried we were and so relieved that baby is still ok.

My PSD seems to have got much worse and I can bearly walk today so I'm hoping that we get the real thing sooner rather than later. They have offered me a stretch and sweep a couple of times now but I declined as I feel mean if the baby isn't ready yet - what do you girls think? According to hospital DD was yesterday, but I make it Saturday so perhaps I'll give it til then.

Sometimes I think how wonderful it is that this thread has turned into such a postive one for most of us - when I think of where we were when we first "met" each other and see where we've all got to it's sooooo good - well done everyone!


----------



## Tink1o5

O goodness Chilli, Sounds like quite a scare. Im not to sure on the Sweep thing though, with my son i was never offered one. I was induced at 39 weeks for high blood pressure. 
Glad baby is well again though, and hope your LO makes an appearance soon. =) 

I to find it amazing sometimes when i think about why we all "met" on this thread in the first place, and i look at the strides we have all made, and how far we have all come. It really is wonderful.


----------



## Widger

Amazing how positive this thread is really. We were here at our darkest moments and now here to support xx

Chilli - How terrifying for you. Im not sure what to suggest Chilli. Prob best to go with your gut feel. I hope they are keeping a closer check on you after what happened? Thinking of you xx Whatever you decide... it won't be long woo hoo


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chilli, so scary. Take it easy! :hugs: 

The concert is next Tuesday! EEK!! Haven't sold so many tickets yet... Hope to sell it out in the next 5 days! :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Good Luck on selling those tickets peach =) Hope your able to get them all sold in the next 5 days. =)


----------



## Rebaby

:hugs: Chilli, i can imagine how terrifying that must have been.

I have mixed feelings re: sweeps, i think that you're right and babies come when they're ready and it's probably not a good idea to try to convince them to come sooner... BUT when you compare a sweep to the other methods of induction, like the pessaries and syntocin/pitocin, they're actually quite harmless :shrug: There's a chance they could break your waters by accident, but other than that the only downside seems to be that they only tend to work about 50% of the time (if i've got my stats right there) For the women they do work for though, i think it tends to be a fairly quick way of getting things going, like of those 50% who a sweep works for, most will go into labour within 24-48 hours iykwim?

Here they offer you one at 41 weeks but obviously i'm hoping i can convince this little guy he should get moving sooner than that anyway! :winkwink:

Have you tried all the usual tricks and tips to get things moving? It's hard with the pelvic pain though isn't it? Walking is supposed to be great for kick-starting labour but unless someone can do me a quick hip and pelvis replacement op then there won't be much walking being done by me these next couple of weeks!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:happydance: :happydance: 

Here is a message from Chilli: 



> Eleanora Patricia Chillitupa arrivedsafely at 12.35 on thursday 6th October after fairly straightforward 17 hours! she's as beautiful as big sis with lots of black hair and grey brown eyes. she was 57cm and 8lbs 6. feeding very well, shame about the sleep! WE DID IT!


----------



## dawny690

Congratulations Chilli on your baby :pink: GIRL and welcome to the world Eleanora :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Peach Blossom said:


> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Here is a message from Chilli:
> 
> 
> 
> Eleanora Patricia Chillitupa arrivedsafely at 12.35 on thursday 6th October after fairly straightforward 17 hours! she's as beautiful as big sis with lots of black hair and grey brown eyes. she was 57cm and 8lbs 6. feeding very well, shame about the sleep! WE DID IT!Click to expand...

Wahoooo! :happydance: Congratulations Chilli! I am absolutely delighted for you :D


----------



## Tink1o5

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

YAY! Welcome to the world baby girl. Congrats Chilli :hugs:


----------



## Widger

:yipee: :happydance:

Welcome to the world baby girl.

Hope you are both doing well Chilli xxx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks girls - can't believe I made it!!!!!

Here's a fuller story:
This is just a quick one to tell you all that my wonderful bundle of joy arrived last thursday lunchtime. We've called her Eleanora Patricia and she weighed 8lb6 (1 less than her sister) and was 22" long (same as her sister!) SHe has a thick head of dark brown hair - not as black as Dad and teeny grey brown eyes. I started having contractions having bought 2 pineapples (not eaten just bought) to bring it on! By 5 was serving up and eating dinner between contractions. Put J to bed and went to Bath about 7 (husband nearly crashing twice on the way as expected!!) only to be told no to any pain relief as had so far to go!!!! Screamed the place down til the ealry hours of the morning, then finally had a show in the bath and was allowed gas and air, next an epidural (phew!! Have one!!!!!) and hormone boost to speed things up. After an hour of pushing and the most amazing sensation of feeling her descending without any pain... she popped out and I could cuddle her. LOVELY!!!!!!! She is PERFECT, can't believe my luck - 2 perfect girls. SHe feeds really well but my poor nippples are still toughening up and slept in 2-3 intervals last night - so I'm off for a quick kip.

Night night


----------



## Widger

Thanks for sharing Chilli.

We are all delighted for you :happydance:

After 2.5 days of early labour I am a big fan of the epidural :rofl:

Your poor nipples. It makes me wince just thinking how sore I was too. Have you got plenty of Lanisosh or whatever it is called? How is your other daughter? Is she happy? A little jealous? xx


----------



## Rebaby

That's wonderful Chilli :hugs: so happy for you and i love her name :D

I am also now a Mummy of two! :happydance: Our beautiful baby boy Rudyard Jonathan Holland was born at home at 3.16am this morning, 10 days early and weighing 6lb 6oz. He appeared to be in rather a rush to meet us and labour progressed very quickly towards the end! It was an incredible experience though and i am currently feeling :cloud9: about it all. Tobias is coping with it all really well and i'm sure is going to make an excellent big brother.

Will try to post a pic as soon as i can :thumbup:


----------



## dawny690

Awwww rebaby congrats and welcome Rudyard xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Yay :happydance: Rebaby!!! Congrats on bringing another little one to the world. :flower:


----------



## Chilli

Yeah - rebaby - great news!!! Love the name

Big sis is loving it so far but will probably get fed up with tired moody Mummy soon!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow Congratulations Rebaby! So happy for you. xx


----------



## RobenR

Congrats Chilli and Rebaby! I'm so happy and thrilled for both of you! Many, many congrats!

So glad to see everyone else is doing well also, and I agree, it's amazing how we all met and the sorrow we went through to get to the point we are at now. I couldn't ask for a better support network than you ladies over the last few years. :)

Seems I'm next on the delivery docket, if I can just convince little girl to GET OUT!!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Roben- You might have to give her an eviction notice :haha:

Hope we get to see some pics soon ladies =) :happydance:


----------



## Widger

Yay congrats on your baby boy xx
Exciting times xx


----------



## Chilli

See my avatar Tink!


----------



## dawny690

Chilli said:


> See my avatar Tink!

*Awwwww I know I'm not tink but omg how cute xxxx*


----------



## Tink1o5

Awww so cute Chilli. =D. =)


----------



## Rebaby

Eleanora is beautiful Chilli, just like her big sister :flower:



Tink1o5 said:


> Hope we get to see some pics soon ladies =) :happydance:

There are some pics HERE :winkwink:

Anything happening with you Roben?


----------



## dawny690

*Hey girls hope your all well? xxxx

AFM I'm 20 days late 's dont know whats going on have stayed steady at current weight not lost or gained any. What do we think girls? I also had a very vivid dream the other night about being heavily pregnant and baby laid on my bladder and made me need a wee lol xxxx*


----------



## Peach Blossom

What tests are you using Dawny? Xx


----------



## dawny690

Peach Blossom said:


> What tests are you using Dawny? Xx

I used 2 poudshop tests within first few days of being late both :bfn: then about a week later if that 2 answer tests both :bfn: and then yesterday with fmu a tesco own brand test also :bfn: but the night before I had been drinking which I know I probably shouldnt have been or maybe not done test the morning after :blush: xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Dawny- I would say maybe go get a blood test. A friend of mine tested negative on all her home pregnancy tests, only to get a blood test, which came back positive. Good luck! Fingers X'd for you hun :hugs:

Rebaby- WOW, what an amazing birth story! Such a handsome little boy you had too. I cant believe you never made it to the pool. You did such a WONDERFUL job!


----------



## RobenR

Hi Rebaby,

No nothing yet. I am losing my mind since I can barely move at this point. Tomorrow we have an ultrasound and the doctor is going to make the call if she'll let me go further, induce or do a c-section due to the increasing health risks I am having. Thought my water had broke last night but it was just me kinda having bladder leakage due to baby being on the bladder.

DH keeps poking and shaking my belly saying "get out!" and Jean-Luc keeps throwing himself on my belly trying to help. She responds by kicking him back and then he swats the belly and I get stuck in a sibling fight and she's not even born yet!

Dawny I am keeping good and positive thoughts for you!

Chilli- adorable picture!

Will keep you ladies informed of what is going on with me.


----------



## Tink1o5

Aww sounds like your having a bit of a rough time there Roben. Hope your LO makes an appearance soon so you can be comfortable again. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

* has arrived but I'm not sad just glad that I have an answer xxxx*


----------



## Tink1o5

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you dawny :hugs: at least you got an answer, and can start TTC again :happydance:


----------



## RobenR

Just letting you ladies know that there is STILL NO BABY and we are now into overtime! Pardon me while I go a little crazy now....


----------



## Widger

Oh Roben, I know how hard it is to watch that due date come and go. I'll give you a big cyber nudge and hope that little one gets out soon.

Good luck with it all xx

Got a very poorly baby boy here. Vomiting and fever :( Thankfully sickness appears to have stopped. Just refusing to eat/drink... so hard to get them to do it when they don't want.

I've been sick myself (well last week) so just think he's got what I had..... although I feel as if it is creeping back on me again :( I don't have my scan for another 2 weeks and it is starting to make me go a little insane. I can't help but worry something is wrong. This has been trouble free pregnancy so far... suppose it is history of disappointment that makes you worry eh?

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Rebaby

RobenR said:


> Just letting you ladies know that there is STILL NO BABY and we are now into overtime! Pardon me while I go a little crazy now....

Oh Roben, i feel for you :hugs: Hope baby decides to make an appearance asap!

Hope you're feeling better soon widger, nothing worse than being poorly and pregnant with a poorly LO to look after as well! :wacko: :hugs:

Glad AF finally showed dawny, wish it could have been a :bfp: for you instead but at least you know whats going on now and aren't left wondering :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Hope all is well Roben xx

I've got my anomoly scan tomorrow arggghhh. Been having such bad dreams and bad aches/pains in my stomach since Saturday :( Will let you know how it goes.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Will be thinking of you Widger. :hug: :dust: xxx


----------



## Chilli

Widger - every scan I had was equally traumatic but they were all good and I'm sure yours will be too - the odds are in your favor - good luck

Roben - make the most of every hour of sleep you get hun - bubs'll be here before you know it.

I'm shattered and wondering where the last 6 weeks have gone! Poor Ella has terrible reflux and we spend hours up with her at night - it's awful when she's screaming in pain and there's nothing you can do about it... hate it! But did get a smile today


----------



## RobenR

Hi Ladies,

I am proud to announce that Elisha Hope was born on 4 November, 5 days overdue after 11.5 hours of labour. She weighed 8 lbs, 10 oz, had a full head of hair and was 19". Due to complications during and after birth, she spent the first 3 days of her life in the NICU hooked up to IVs, an oxygen mask and having her blood constantly taken. She has since been discharged with a clean bill of health and is now at home with us and her brother. Jean-Luc has taken wonderfully to his little sister and keeps trying to share toys and play with her. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Chilli

Many congrats Roben - hope it's all plain sailing nowafter that bumpy start and you can all relax. Lovely name and good size!!!??


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congratulations Roben!! :happydance: Great news. xx :hug: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

:happydance: 

So happy for your Roben. Congrats <3


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations Roben :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

I know most of you are busy with new Lo's, but i wanted to stop in and say Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year to you wonderful ladies. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*And you hun xxxx*


----------



## Widger

Congrats Roben :yipee: glad you are both home and well now xx

I've not been on in a while so sorry for not updating. Had bereavement in the family and things been a little hectic.

Anyway, all was great in the scan and little one appears to be moving a lot more now which is reasurring but not in the same way as its little brother... Daniel never stopped!! Hope this is a sign that this baby might not be such a wriggler and will sleep through the night from the day its born :haha: ok....... I know that is never going to happen :haha:

Hope everyone else is well. How are you doing PB? Don't hear from you much. Hope all is well xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Nice to hear from you Widger! :hugs:
Glad all is well with your baby, and :haha: goodluck with the baby sleeping well pssh :haha:


----------



## Widger

Wow Tink - not long to go now xx

Yikes - I've only got 94 days left myself :haha:


----------



## Tink1o5

Down to double digits widger Congrats!!! =) 

Yeah only 9 more weeks to go here. Eeek


----------



## Peach Blossom

So excited for all you girls. :hug:


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey ladies, just checking in. Its the new year now and no posts, so wanted to see how you all are. Anything new with anyone?


----------



## dawny690

Tink1o5 said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in. Its the new year now and no posts, so wanted to see how you all are. Anything new with anyone?

Still here nothing new with me xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Nothing new here. We survived our month back in Peru to see the family but I wouldn't recommend it with 2 young uns! Glad to be home again. eleanora is gaining weight hugely if you know what I mean but has just decided to stop sleeping through the night and had me up every hour or so last nigh AHHHHHHHH! Have to keep reminding myslef how much I wanted and love her. Other than that can't complain and after seeing some poor mothers in Syria on the news I feel truelly privelidged.

hope you're all well and wish you all the best for 2012


----------



## Widger

Wow Chilli, what a trip for you all. Sorry that Eleanora is going through a bad sleeping patch. It is ok to complain now and again especially when lack of sleep is involved. I remember always feeling guilty at times when I had bad sleep and complaining about it because Daniel was such a longed for baby xxx

Well, I am feeling pretty uncomfortable at th emoment. I don't remember being that uncomfortable last time round, maybe I've not got as much patience? I suppose it is because I have another baby to run after and everything seems such an effort. Again, I feel guilty complaining as I am so blessed but sometimes you just got to do it :( 

Tink - not long now eh? How you feeling about having 2 under 2?

Dawny - :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Dawny- :hugs: keep on losing that weight girl. Your doing GREAT!

Chilli- Sorry to hear your LO is having a rough sleep, also making it rough on you. :hugs: 

Widger- I know what you mean about feeling uncomfortable and everything seeming like such an effort this time around :haha: Nope not long now... actually last night i was woken multiple times with pains in my stomach ( not regular VERY irregular actually) but i was woken up and in a groggy state was thinking to myself "ouch this hurts" i would turn over and fall asleep then be awoken a bit later thinkin the same thing. So hopefully not long now. Im excited to meet my little man already, and I think 2 under 2 will be tough, but im looking forward to seeing how my son Bao reacts to him. He already loves him i can tell. He gives my belly kisses all the time and is very protective of the bump


----------



## Chilli

Thanks girls - I put an extra blanket on her last 2 nights and she seems to be much better - you get so paranoid about over heating that sometimes poor littl ethings get cold.

Having 2 is very different! Be prepared for missing your first one like mad as all of a sudden you don't get to spend much time with them! But it's great to see them together! Will be keeping a close eye for more news


----------



## Widger

Daniel is exactly the same Tink. If my husband touches my tummy he shouts no and pulls his hand away. Not quite sure if he realises there is an actual baby in there though as he pushed his tummy out in the bath last night, stroked his belly and said baby :haha:


----------



## Tink1o5

Been pretty quiet around this way again. Everyone doing ok? Hope so. <3


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry I haven't been on here much... OH left me 3 months ago and I've been struggling to get through. Being alone with Lili is really hard work when I'm working 4 days a week! 

Hope you're all ok. 

xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Peach Blossom said:


> Sorry I haven't been on here much... OH left me 3 months ago and I've been struggling to get through. Being alone with Lili is really hard work when I'm working 4 days a week!
> 
> Hope you're all ok.
> 
> xxx

Omg hun im so sorry to hear your having to go through that. :nope:
I cant imagine how hard it must be for you and your LO. :cry: . Hope your still staying strong though. If you need anything we are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Peach - I'm so sorry things are really tough right now. We are all here for you. Thinking of you and Lili xx


----------



## Rebaby

Oh my word Peach :hugs: i'm so sorry to hear that. Hope you and Lili are doing ok :hugs:

Sorry we haven't been around much, i've got my hands full with these boys!

Hope everyone is well though :flower:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Peach thinking of you and Lili

How is everyone else? xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Im still here no baby yet. Dealing with a lot right now though. Me and OH and our son are about to be homeless, because of a false eviction showing up on our credit report. I cant contact anyone until starting tomorrow but we need to leave the place were at asap, as rent is just WAY to high etc. On top of this situation tomorrow is the anniversary of my brother passing away in 2009, and then on the 25th its the anniversary of my dad passing away in 2006. So yeah Pretty stressed :cry:


----------



## Chilli

Hey all, sounds like things are a bit rough for some of you right now... much love your way to get you through the hard times.

AFM well E seems to have decided that days are too interestign to feed as there's so much to look at and nights are nice and quiet to feed constantly!!! Maternal love is tested to the extreme whilst sleep deprived, but thankfully still there... love her sooooooooooooo much! Just one of those cracking smiles and all is forgiven!

Tomorrow is the anniversary of losing my first bubba, will be too busy to visit memorial... does anyone else feel guilty for not thinking so much about the babies they lost as they used to?


----------



## Widger

Oh Tink. Thinking of you. What a tough time... soon enough you'll have your baby boy and will have him to focus your thoughts on xx

Chilli - Good to hear from you and sorry about the lack of sleep. I agree that there are times you feel so bushed but then all your little one has to do is smile or do something and you are mush :)

I must admit, I rarely think about my previous losses now. I suppose I've thought that if I hadn't have had them, then I wouldn't have my beautiful baby boy. That is me 'dealing with it' I suppose. I just don't dwell anymore. But I have not forgotten about the pain and now have a friend who has just suffered a 3rd loss and still no first baby for her. Then it takes me back xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Well ladies I had my little boy. He was born Feb 23rd at 5:48am. 7lbs 5oz and 21 inches long. I had him Au-Natural. (very proud of myself for that i must add). Recover was not Ideal. A few hours after I had him, I hemmoraged. Lost a lot of blood, but didnt get the transfusion. Im at home now and currently taking Iron suppliments and trying to eat things with lots of Iron.


----------



## Chilli

Hey Tink - that's great news, sorry to hear about the complications but hopefully you'll be feeling all better soon. A good healthy size! Well done you!


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Tink :flower:

Well I joined this thread in July 2009 after having my 4th consecutive miscarriage which was my fifth loss (Honey was stillborn in May 2007) and I went on to have three more miscarriages, then Riley Rae was stillborn in April 2011 and three further miscarriages (four babies as the last was a twin pregnancy).

Am I the longest serving member without being any closer to bringing home a baby? And if so do I win a prize :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tasha, I admire your strength to keep going after such tragedies. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Awwwww Tasha :hugs: dont know when I joined this thread but am still waiting with you hun so loads of :hugs: coming your way as your strength and determination amaze me :flower: xxxx

And Tink mega congratulations sorry about the complications but welcome to the world Tai who was born on my birthday so he has a good birthdate :cloud9: also he was born at almost the same time I was lol but I weighed heavier bless bet he is adorable xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Sorry to hear about the further losses tasha. :hugs: 
You are not alone though. You have amazing strength, and continue to show that with each day that passes. :hugs:

Thanks everyone for the congrats. I'll post pictures when i get some uploaded


----------



## Widger

Tasha - What an awful experience you have had. I hope that you have been given some idea why these mcs keep happening to you. You have incredible strength to keep going :hugs:

Tink - Delighted for you :yipee: I had a secondary hemorrhage after Daniel and felt really weak for a good month I'd say. I didn't need a blood transfusion either but was a lot lost. Just make sure you don't try and do too much (difficult with a toddler I know) :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Can someone please slap me? I'm jealous of my own sister and I feel like a bitch :cry: she has a gorgeous 5 yr old little boy and she got a :bfp: today thing is all my family are now asking when I'm going to have a baby and making me feel like a failure :cry: but haven't got the strength or courage to tell them hence my sneaky sly status to basically say not to rub it in worse thing is my sister doesn't know who she is preggo by it could be 1 of 2 men :( so someone please slap some sense into me and maybe I won't cry :cry: everytime someone mentions it xxxx


----------



## Widger

Oh dawny that must be so incredibly hard for you. I remember being devastated and delighted for friends when they announced pregnancy all at the same time. It is natural to feel upset about it so don't beat yourself up :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Widger: Yeah i've had to move and things so its been hard not to do "too much". I dont plan on having anymore kids anytime soon, but im now terrified to ever try again because im afraid next time might be worse if i hemmorage and i might die. So i might be done having children :cry:

Dawny: So sorry you are feeling down. You are NOT a failure. I promise you that. Look at all you've been through and you still continue to try. You have not giving up on trying to have your own LO and that takes courage and strength. :hugs: keep your head up


----------



## Tink1o5

Here are 2 pictures of Tai.
 



Attached Files:







IMG117.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 1









IMG127.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Tink :hugs: xxxx

He is gorgeous hun xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Widger have you had your LO yet? :shrug: Havent heard from you in awhile!


----------



## dawny690

*Hey girls just wanted to say I am cautiously preggers  xxxx*


----------



## Tink1o5

OMG DAWNY!!!! IM AM SOOOOOOOO HAPPY AND EXCITED FOR YOU.:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

You will be in my thoughts for a safe and healthy happy 9 months


----------



## dawny690

*Thanks Tink  xxxx*


----------



## Widger

Congratulations Dawny.... I'm very happy for you :)

Well, my baby boy eventually arrived after keeping us all waiting on Mon 2nd April weighing 8lb 3oz xx


----------



## dawny690

*Got excited too quick its over girls xxxx*


----------



## Chilli

Oh Dawny - no words can tell you how sorry I am, you deserved this baby so much! Big big hugs!

Many congrats Widger, did you keep you legs crossed until April fools was over? Fab weight, did you have a name yet? Shares their birthday with my nephew who is a lovely young man.

I can't believe my little Eleanora is 6 months today, where did that go? I was sleep deprived for most of it- too tired to appreciate it! She's big and beautifuland I am thankful for every hour I have bot my girls even the exhausting ones of which there are many


----------



## Tink1o5

So sorry to hear this again dawny. :hugs: i know no words will make up for your losses, but we are all here for you. Keep your head up. If you need anything feel free to message me


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Dawny, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I so wish that there was something we, anyone, could do for you to make it happen. Much love to you. xx


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry i haven't been around much- only just catching up with this thread now, i don't come on a lot these days. Belated congratulations to tink and widger :D and massive hugs dawny :hugs: i'm so sorry for your loss. It seems so unfair :(

How are things with you now peach? Any brighter? I can relate to the sleep-deprived haze Chilli, i feel like i took a long blink and suddenly i have a 7.5 month old boy crawling around at my feet and eating real food! :shock:


----------



## Tink1o5

Rebaby: Thanks for the congrats. Nice to see your still around, even if its not often. Cant believe how big your LO's have gotten. So cute though


----------



## Rebaby

Tink1o5 said:


> Rebaby: Thanks for the congrats. Nice to see your still around, even if its not often. Cant believe how big your LO's have gotten. So cute though

Thank you, i can't quite believe it either! Are you enjoying being a Mum of two?


----------



## Tink1o5

I Definitely am. My boys are so loving. Honestly with my oldest he hasnt even been jealous, but he wants nothing more then to hold his little brother by himself. Lol. So i have to always explain to him that him and his brother are still a little to small for that.


----------



## Chilli

Hey lovely ladies, soooo good to check in on you - and well timed as you've checked in too!

Tink - sound like the relationship between your boys is the same as my girls - they ADORE each other, it's so lovely. Occasionally we get a bit of irrational meltdown from Joss (usually where Daddy is concerned) but I think they'll be the best of friends. Poor bubbas are both sick at the moment, Nora has a chest infection and Joss has a flu so I'm expecting a return to a sleepless night tonight.

Much love to you all, I am forever in your debt and apologies for not being more active


----------



## Tasha

Blimey your LO's are all getitng so big.

I just had my 11th miscarriage (13th loss) on the 13th May. Seems very unfair.


----------



## Rebaby

Tasha said:


> Blimey your LO's are all getitng so big.
> 
> I just had my 11th miscarriage (13th loss) on the 13th May. Seems very unfair.

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: there are no words :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

It's horribly unfair Tasha, I'm so sorry that you have had so much suffering. I wish I could make it better for you somehow, you're so incredible to keep trying, I just hope and pray that you one day get what you dream of.


----------



## Tasha

I will I am sure, or I wouldnt carry on. I feel the answer lies with natural killer cells. I will be having a biopsy to look for them in my next cycle.


----------



## Tink1o5

So sorry you have lost again Tasha. :hugs: I will keep you in my thoughts .

Chilli: So sorry your LO's are both sick =( thats never any fun


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Tink - baba is well on her way to recovery now but big sis still flagging badly.


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey everyone. I wanted to stop by and see how everyone is doing. None of us have been around much. I hope everyone is well. 

Here is a recent picture of my LO's.
 



Attached Files:







my boys.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rebaby

Your boys are beautiful tink :flower:

We're doing ok, life is a little hectic at the mo as i'm back at work (two nights a week) and OH is juggling work, uni, placement and assignments (2 of them- due tomorrow! :shock: ) but once his essays are out the way he has a couple more weeks of placement/uni and then a whole 6 WEEKS OFF!

I'll still be working obviously and he'll be doing the occasional shifts to pick up some extra money but other than that it's going to be family time :thumbup: which is just awesome...can't wait! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is well? :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Nice to hear from you Rebaby. Those 6 weeks are probably going to be amazing!!! I bet everyone is super excited about that. :)

Hope to hear from more of you soon! Xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Ladies!!! It's been so long since being on here. How is everyone??

I've had a hideous year, husband was having an affair with a work colleague and left us 3 weeks before Xmas. Had severe depression but finally getting there. Being a single mum is very hard and I admire anyone who does it. 

My boys are gorgeous and just hope they haven't suffered too much from the recent events. 

Sorry haven't read all the posts, just hoping everyone is well. Hope to hear from you soon. xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Baby-Cakes said:


> Hi Ladies!!! It's been so long since being on here. How is everyone??
> 
> I've had a hideous year, husband was having an affair with a work colleague and left us 3 weeks before Xmas. Had severe depression but finally getting there. Being a single mum is very hard and I admire anyone who does it.
> 
> My boys are gorgeous and just hope they haven't suffered too much from the recent events.
> 
> Sorry haven't read all the posts, just hoping everyone is well. Hope to hear from you soon. xxxx

OMG hun, what a nightmare for you, i can only imagine how difficult that must have been :hugs: massive massive hugs :hugs: so glad to hear that things are getting a little easier.


----------



## Tink1o5

Baby cakes- WOW hun im sorry to hear all of that. It must have been a real struggle for awhile there. I hope things are beginning to get easier for you. :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Seen that nobody has been around lately. I wanted to check in on you all. 

Dawny I've kept you in my thoughts. I hope things are coming along for you in your TTC Journey. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Tink, Dawny has been deactivated :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Tasha said:


> Tink, Dawny has been deactivated :hugs:

aww no why!!! :nope:


----------



## Chilli

Hey girls, just ben talking to Peach on FB and made me realise how long it's been!
Babycakes- sounds like you've had a really hard time lately, hope things are easing for you now and you are enjoying life with your beautiful children. What fools these men are so often!
Tink - love the photo of your boys - simply scrummy.
Does that mean Dawny has deactivated herself?
She, like all of you, will always remain in my heart as wonderful ladies who helped me through some of the worst times in my life and I wish her as much happiness as possible.

My girls are both doing extremely well, they are beautiful and fun and I frequently remind myself how luck I am to have them. I think that's the legacy of my angels - they've helped me appreciate what I have so much more. Eleanora was one last week and it was a fantastic day. Been having a few troubles with OH, we're not he happiest couple in the world but we're holding it together so far. Been back at work since sept which has been ok, I find i enjoy my Mummy days much more as a result but my house is an absolute tip.

So, hope to hear from you soon, will be thinking of you all as I light my candles tonight.


----------



## Tasha

Chilli, nice to hear from you. I cant believe Eleanora is one already. 

I am no closer to my rainbow, I had another miscarriage on the 20th September that makes 12 first trimester miscarriages (13 tiny angels) and one baby born sleeping at 24+3 since I began TTC in August 08 (as well as already having Honey). I have an appointment for a biopsy for natural killer cells next week.

No it means she was removed from the site.


----------



## Chilli

Oh Tasha, when are you going to get your dreams come true? I hope they can find your solution soon. You are incredibly strong to keep trying and should be proud of that.

Poor Dawny, why on earth did that happen?

I'm sitting here watching my candles burning - 1 for each of my babies and one for all the others. Can't bear to blow them out, think I'll leave them a bit longer


----------



## Tink1o5

So sorry to hear the Tasha. keep your head up hun. Sending lots of Hugs! 

CHILLI: AMAZING to hear from you. glad your two girls are doing well. I will message you about dawny. My two boys are doing great to. Getting very big. 

I hope to hear more from you all soon!!! <3


----------



## Tink1o5

Where are all you beautiful ladies at?????

Its been 3 months!, I hope you all are living happy healthy lives. Hopefully i hear from some of you (hugs)


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls. 

I didnt update did I. I do have natural killer cells x

How are you all?


----------



## Chilli

Oh Tasha - I hope that means they can help you now. What are the next steps? It would be sooooo wonderful to hear that things worked out for you at last. You have been so brave and patient throughout all you terrible experiences

Tink, great to hear from you and your boys are gorgeous

Tink you must be pyschic - you must have known I was needing you girls again. I found out on Saturday that I pg again. It was a complete accident and ironically me and OH barely ever dtd these days, then when we did we just forgot to use anything - it was only the once. I'm having such mixed feelings - please excuse me anybody who might be offended but I just don't know how I feel. I'm 42 this year, I have my 2 beautiful and healthy girls, I got a new job and it was like I'd left all the awfulness behind me... then suddenly, without wanting to be.... booom! I'm back. I'm so scared, scared there'll be something wrong with the baby, scared I can't cope, scared we've messed up... oh yeah forgot to say that OH will be redundant by the end of the month and was supposed to be spending a few months seeing if he could work on his own... it's all so wrong and I feel so bad but I just don't want to be in this position. I can't believe that we were so dumb, I've never had a scare before ever, I've always been so careful... I'm so cross with us and on top of all that I'm feeling sick as a dog and my back is killing me. OH is in shock and not very supportive and can't bring myself to tell anyone else... please talk some sense into me girls I just don't know hat to think


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Chilli, I think allow yourself time for it to sink it as an unplanned pregnancy is a massive shock. 

I have a quite invasive careplan now, progesterone (400mg twice a day) from 7dpo for the duration of pregnancy, clexane from BFP (until six weeks after birth), steriods from BFP (20mg for the first ten weeks, 10mg for one week and 5mg for the last week), 150mg aspirin from heartbeat until birth. Scans every two weeks from BFP until birth. Induction some where between 30-32 weeks. 

It is also a year today since I miscarried my twins at eight weeks and one day :(


----------



## Chilli

Hey Tasha, that's more or less what I had last time apart from induction - and I suppose what I'll have to do again now. It's not that bad hun, well worth it and the scans I found whilst terrifying before, always wonderfully reassuring. Why are they inducing you?


----------



## Tasha

What was your careplan? Did you have steriods too? 

They are inducing me because of my stillbirths, the risk inside of stillbirth is greater than risks associated with prematurity at that stage.


----------



## Chilli

I had forgotten til this morning when I spoke to my GP exactly how much I had: aspirin from BFP til 2 weeks before DD, progesterone (can't remember dosage but I think only until 14 weeks as placenta takes over then), steroids - same plan as you, and clexane only after birth I think but I'm not sure. Scans every 2 weeks until 20 weeks and then every 4 weeks after that. I cried at every one with joy to see the baby thriving and got given photos each time I think cos I was such a mess! 
I've just sold/given away all my maternity clothes and ealry baby wear, till about 12 months - can I ask for them all back?
Sounds like they have every option down to keep you and your baby safe next time - can't wait to be on your journey with you again. where did you get your treatment/diagnosis?


----------



## Tasha

Very similar plans then, so your girls are steriod success stories, gives me hope. I am having the progesterone for so long because I had PROM at 28 weeks with Honey and as there was no known cause, it is a precaution for that. 

It is such an amazing feel isnt it? Positive scans I mean. I have a whole scrap book of Riley Rae's scans as i had thirteen in total (and we only got to 24 weeks :haha:), and I am so so grateful for those memories <3

Yes ask for them back :rofl: 

I got the diagnosis of some clotting disorders when pregnant after Honey, that was at Queen Charlotte's (same trust as St. Mary's), I got more clotting disorders and MTHFR at St Mary's, Paddington and I got the the natural killer cells after a biopsy with Professor Quenby and Professor Brosens at Coventry.


----------



## Chilli

Yes Eleanora certainly is and there's lots of others around too. My consultant just allowed me anything I asked for as he was lovely! He said steroids was still fairly unproven back then but wasn't going to do any harm.

Have just come off the phone to his secretary who, nicely, remembered me and was very supportive so hoping to be back on the programme asap. Hate all this worrying, can feel myself slipping again - how do you keep your head above water (metaphorically speaking) what's your secret?


----------



## Tasha

That is great that you will be looked after again. 

Honestly I dont know, it is just a case of I have to :shrug:


----------



## Chilli

Hey Tasha and anyone else still out there.

I had my first ultrasound today - I don't think I'm quite 6 weeks yet as dtd on Fri 11th - no sign of anything but a sac... possible blighted ovum or just too early? Was relieved that it was not a) twins or b) fallopian as both of these would have been awful for us, we just couldn't have coped but predictabley am now getting horribly anxious about the whole thing. Was told to come back in 2 weeks and "not to worry" (as if!!!). But if they still don't find anything I've heard of waiting til up to 12 weeks to be able to see anything and I couldn't possibly do anything til I was sure. So all my MCs have ended in DnCs. How painful and awful is it when it happens naturally? Sorry being very ME ME ME


----------



## Tink1o5

So happy to hear from both of you <3 

You both have so much going on. 

Chilli I MC'd mine naturally .. it was a really heavy period feeling, with a bit more painful cramps. Not horrible..Idk if i should tell you Congrats or not... But im a true believer in whats meant to be will be.. so i feel Since you pregnant it was meant to be so CONGRATS :) 

Tasha: Sorry you are having to go through all of that treatment :( I really hope this year is the Year for a happy and healthy 9 months for you!



As for me.. my boys are great.. im going to be moving mid March to a 2 bedroom at the apartment im at. My youngest will be 1 on the 23rd of this month :) and my oldest will be 3 in march. 

I've had HORRIBLE baby fever because I want a girl sooooo bad... but since i hemorrhaged with my youngest son, my doc said it could be dangerous if i were to get pregnant again.. not to mention i would be super scared. So, im battling some depression and have been since my youngest was born. I always hear woman say " I know im done, because my family feels complete" but to me... i dont have that feeling.. the feeling like my family is complete... :( 


Well sending lots of :hugs: and love to you all


----------



## Tasha

Chilli, you must be all over the place. I hope you get good news at the next scan. I have had all of mine as natural miscarriages cos I am terrified of any kind of procedures. I dont think any of the twelve have been exactly the same to be honest, but in general they werent too bad, physically.

Tink, good luck with the move. I cant imagine how torn you must feel about not feeling complete/the dangers of another pregnancy. I dont know if you have it there, but here we have a pre-econception clinic where you can go and talk about the risks in detail, the care you would get etc. If you do, that might be useful.


----------



## Tink1o5

Tasha said:


> Chilli, you must be all over the place. I hope you get good news at the next scan. I have had all of mine as natural miscarriages cos I am terrified of any kind of procedures. I dont think any of the twelve have been exactly the same to be honest, but in general they werent too bad, physically.
> 
> Tink, good luck with the move. I cant imagine how torn you must feel about not feeling complete/the dangers of another pregnancy. I dont know if you have it there, but here we have a pre-econception clinic where you can go and talk about the risks in detail, the care you would get etc. If you do, that might be useful.

Hmm Im not sure if we have a clinic like that here. I hope so though! Everytime i see someone with a baby girl i get a jealousy feeling... and Im seeing so many woman around me getting positives.. and its not helping the situation. I hope there is something that can help me have a successful pregnancy sometime down the road. 

:flower:


----------



## Chilli

I know where you're coming from as I went through a bit of that for a while seeing baby boys. Hope you don't get too down. Since I discovered that I am pg though I've had very mixed feelings... and now I JUST WANT TO KNOW!!!!!!
Strangely enough if this pg does proceed I will find out the sex for the first time.
I think we're all a bit vunerable to depression after waht we've been through and people's perceptions of it - here if you need us though Tink?

I've been reading all sortsof stories about ladies going for DnC's after blighted ovium scans and then at the last minute finding an embryo - so I think I'll brave the natural route this time unless there's something truelly definitive or past 12 weeks


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks Chilli!

Well i hope this pregnancy goes which ever route you want it too. Keep us posted though hun! :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Checking in to see how your doing chilli. Hope all is well with you. How are you feeling?


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Tink, not much to tell except going out of my mind! OH is driving me nuts under my feet, baby waking fr hours at night, hormonal and out of control! No idea what the scan will bring on thursday...
How are you?


----------



## Tasha

Good luck for Thursday, Chilli x


----------



## Tink1o5

Im doing good Chilli. Keep us posted on Thursday. Wishing you the best


----------



## Chilli

Well scan today showed a small sack and slow hb - obyn says to come off all meds and wait for pg to fail - bit sad and also relieved - it's not a good feeling! Need a good cry...


----------



## Tink1o5

Chilli said:


> Well scan today showed a small sack and slow hb - obyn says to come off all meds and wait for pg to fail - bit sad and also relieved - it's not a good feeling! Need a good cry...


Awww No :( Im sorry Hun. Sending you LOTS of :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Tink1o5

Chilli - I wanted to check in an see how your are feeling? and how you are handling things.
Still sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Oh Tink - I don't really know how I'm feeling tbh. Not sure if I'm numb or ok - just not too bothered at the mo - am I not dealing with it? Not sure?
Am due for scan with follow up ERPC on Monday morning - what a lovely way to start the week eh? Just want it over with and to be able to move on now - no more dreams of little boys in my family as have booked OH in for the snip! I'm happy with my 2 beautiful girls!
How are you?


----------



## Tink1o5

Chilli - Well everyone copes in there own ways. You may honestly be ok with your situation, or you may actually be numb, only you can tell. Make sure to keep us updated when you can after monday so we know you're alright. 

Im doing ok. Living day by day.


----------



## Chilli

Well that's it - all over! Scan showed no hb and growth at 6w4d so poor little thing barely got started really. Will be burying him/her in the garden later this week. Feeling very groggy but otherwise ok for now... going away for a few days treat with my girls tomorrow


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Chilli, I hope the coming day are gentle x


----------



## Tink1o5

Chilli said:


> Well that's it - all over! Scan showed no hb and growth at 6w4d so poor little thing barely got started really. Will be burying him/her in the garden later this week. Feeling very groggy but otherwise ok for now... going away for a few days treat with my girls tomorrow

Have a great time with your little girls. Sending Positive thoughts your way and :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Tink how is the TTC going?


----------



## Tink1o5

Were not actually TTC at the moment. Were about to move and stuff so waiting to settle down. How have you been doing??


----------



## Tasha

Ohhh that is exciting, moving and all. How long til you move?

I am anxious atm, hoping I can get a GP appointment tomorrow to get my care plan in place.


----------



## Tink1o5

Tasha said:


> Ohhh that is exciting, moving and all. How long til you move?
> 
> I am anxious atm, hoping I can get a GP appointment tomorrow to get my care plan in place.

We are moving March 22nd. 

Well thats good. I really hope you can get that all taken care of. :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Not long at all. Is it a nice/bigger place?

I have my first GP appointment today, hopefully they will refer for an ultrasound scan etc.


----------



## Tink1o5

Tasha - Nope not long at all. Its the same apartment im currently in, but a 2 bedroom. Im currently in a 1 bedroom, with myself, husband and our 2 sons. So its getting a bit crammed in here. The 2 bedroom is definitely bigger. 

OOH hope they do refer you for a scan. Keep us posted


----------



## Tink1o5

Tasha: Any updates??


Chilli - How are you doing hun? 


Hope all you ladies are well!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Ladies,

How you all doing??

It's been so long!! DH and I got back together after 8 months apart I'm very happy but its been a struggle with trust issues which is to be expected!

Had a BFP last oct and had another mmc at 11+ 4 (had ERPC again due to uterus infection) . if I'm honest I recovered quite quickly it was a huge shock to be pg again and was worried what everyone would say as DH and I had only been back together for a while. 

Got another BFP a few weeks ago and was over the moon! Had scan last Tuesday and I'm measuring small with only tiny fetal pole so been told most likely not viable. I'm gutted, I should be nearly 8 weeks and having major pg symptoms no bleeding just period cramps like I had with boys. I go back next Tuesday to confirm....so scared!!

Xxx


----------



## Tasha

Massive :hugs: Baby-Cakes. I will keep everything crossed for good news for you. 

My March pregnancy turned out to be a miscarriage as did my May one. Fourteen now and two stillbirths, waiting for some more results in two ish weeks time. Sigh.


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Thanks Tasha x

Oh my goodness, can't believe what your going through :hugs: x


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey ladies its been a long while. I hope you all are doing great! I would love to hear about where you guys are at in your journeys.


----------



## Chilli

Ridiculous. I'm back again! The snip didn't work and now I'm 43!!!!!! I've already caught up with you Tasha. Anyone else or thereall or all moved on


----------



## Tink1o5

You already know im still here. So you have your :bfp: chilli??


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Tink. I'm so glad you are. I didn't :-( so I guess things just aren't really getting off the ground which is probably for the best. I'm hoping it means I don't have to go through any horrible invasive procedures at least. Will test again on Friday when it'll be 14 days after dtd so should fairly sure then. Thanks for caring hun


----------



## Tink1o5

Of couse :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Hi Tink. I've got the most incredible back ache for the last 5 days together with Brown blood today and still no bfp do if anything ever was happening is not anymore. I feel disappointed but also very relieved. I have my hh girls so no complaints here. Good luck to you with no 3. Let me know how it goes. Much love xx


----------

